# شُبهات وهميَّة حول الكتاب المقدس



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*شُبهات وهميَّة حول الكتاب المقدس*

مقدمة عامة



(1)

ما هو التناقض؟

التناقض هو القول بوجود شيء وعدم وجوده في وقت واحد وبمعنى واحد. وهو القول باجتماع صفتين متناقضتين في شخص واحد. وهو القول إن أمراً ما صادق وكاذب معاً. وقد قال أرسطو: «يستحيل القول بوجود صفة وعدم وجودها في شخص واحد، في وقت واحد، وبمعنى واحد». فإذا ثبت مخالفة مبادئ هذا التعريف في أية عبارة فلا بد من الحكم بوجود تناقض فيها.

(1) «يستحيل القول بوجود صفة وعدم وجودها في شخص واحد». وقد يكون أمراً غير قابل للتصديق (مع كونه صحيحاً) أن الناس يتوهَّمون وجود تناقض بين عبارتين، ويغيب عن ذهنهم إن كان المقصود بالعبارتين شيئاً واحداً أم لا. ففي أعمال الرسل 12 يُقال إن هيرودس قطع رأس «يعقوب». وبعد هذا ببضع سنوات انعقد المجمع الرسولي العام (أعمال الرسل 15) وكان «يعقوب» أحد المتكلمين فيه. فيكون هناك تناقض إن كان يعقوب هو نفس الشخص المذكور في الأصحاحين. أما إن كان هناك شخصان يحملان نفس الاسم فلا يكون هناك تناقض. وكل من له ولو معرفة بسيطة بالعهد الجديد يعرف أن يعقوب أعمال 12 هو يعقوب بن زبدي، بينما يعقوب أعمال 15 هو يعقوب بن حلفي. فيتلاشى التناقض الظاهري لأن الأصحاحين يشيران إلى شخصين مختلفين.

(2) «يستحيل القول بوجود صفة وعدم وجودها في وقت واحد». قد يبدو وجود تناقض بين عبارتين بسبب عدم ملاحظة الزمن المقصود. ففي تكوين 1 يُشار إلى إكمال الخليقة كحقيقة واقعة، بينما تكوين 6 ينفي هذا الإكمال. فقال بعضهم إن سفر التكوين يناقض نفسه. ولكن سواء بتعمُّد أو بغير تعمُّد، فاتهم أن الإكمال المُشار إليه كان بعد الخلق مباشرة، بينما العبارة التي تنفي هذا الإكمال تشير إلى الزمن السابق للطوفان. كم يكون من الجهل أن يُقال إن ما كان يصْدُق عن بلادنا منذ ألفي سنة مثلاً يجب أن يصدُق عنها اليوم!!

(3) «يستحيل القول بوجود صفة وعدم وجودها بمعنى واحد». كثير مما يُقال له تناقض يبدو واضحاً إذا روعيت هذه العبارة. كثيرون من غير المؤمنين يقولون بوجود اختلاف بين كلام المسيح عن يوحنا المعمدان وكلام المعمدان عن نفسه، فقد قال المسيح عنه: «إن أردتم أن تقبلوا، فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي» (متى 11:14) بينما يوحنا المعمدان نفسه في ردّه على سؤال رسُل الفريسيين إن كان هو إيليا أم لا، أجاب: «لستُ أنا». فإحدى العبارتين تقول إن يوحنا المعمدان هو إيليا، والأخرى تفيد عكس ذلك. فهنا يبدو لأول وهلة تناقض صريح. ولكن على القارئ أن يفحص إن كان للعبارتين معنى واحد أم لا. فلم يقل المسيح عن يوحنا إنه نفس إيليا النبي القديم وقد رجع إلى الأرض، ولكنه يقول إنه إيليا الذي كان مزمعاً أن يأتي. يعني «إيليا» المتنبَّأ عنه، أو «سابق المسيا» (كما جاء في ملاخي 4:5). أما يوحنا المعمدان فقد أجاب السؤال: هل هو إيليا القديم الذي عاش في عهد أخآب وإيزابل أم لا؟  فنفى ذلك. فمن اللازم أن نراعي بدقة معنى كل عبارة.

(4) «الصفات التي تُسند إلى شخص أو شيء ما يجب ألاّ تكون متناقضة» فالطول والقِصر مثلاً صفتان متناقضتان، والشخص لا يمكن أن يكون طويلاً وقصيراً في وقت واحد. ولكن قبل القول بتصادم العبارتين لأنهما تنسبان صفتين متناقضتين إلى شخص واحد أو شيء واحد، علينا أن نتروَّى لئلا نخدع أنفسنا. يقول الكتاب عن الله إنه نار آكلة، كما يقول أيضاً إنه رحيم، ولذا قيل إنهما صفتان متناقضتان. كثيراً ما يكون القاضي الجالس على كرسي القضاء للحكم على المجرمين صارماً، ولكن عند احتكاكه بالبائسين المظلومين يكون مشفقاً لطيفاً.. ولنأخذ مثلاً آخر: يُقال في الكتاب عن المسيحيين إنهم قديسون، ويُقال عنهم أيضاً إنهم يخطئون. فيثور السؤال: «كيف يكونون قديسين وخطائين؟». ولكن عند الفحص يتضح أن هاتين الصفتين تجتمعان جنباً إلى جنب. ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن المسيحي ذو طبيعتين، فهو خليقة جديدة مولود من روح الله، ولا يزال في الوقت نفسه بطبيعته الذاتية المولودة في الخطية، أي الإنسان الجديد والإنسان العتيق. فبحسب طبيعته الجديدة هو قديس، ولكن بحسب طبيعته العتيقة هو خاطئ. وهنا نرى الصفتين المختلفتين الموصوف بهما المسيحي مجتمعتين معاً (رومية 7).

(5) «القول الواحد لا يمكن أن يكون صادقاً وكاذباً معاً». فإذا قلنا مثلاً إن يوليوس قيصر هزم فرنسا، فلا يمكن أن تكون هذه العبارة صادقة وكاذبة. فإن قال قائل في موقف ما إن هذه العبارة صادقة، وقال في موقف آخر إنها كاذبة يكون هذا تناقضاً منه. ويقول الكتاب المقدس إنه يوجد إله واحد، فيظهر أمامنا شيء من التناقض إذا وجدنا في الكتاب ما يفيد أن هذا التصريح صادق وكاذب، ولكننا نقول بكل يقين إن الكتاب المقدس خالٍ على الإطلاق من مثل هذا.. فعندما نسمع عن وجود تناقض في الكتاب المقدس علينا أن نرجع إلى هذا التحديد الذي وضعه أرسطو، ونطبّق عليه كل عبارة، فنرى في الحال أن ما يُقال له تناقض لم يكن له وجود إلا في مخيَّلة الناقد. وعند فحص المتناقضات المزعومة، من المهم جداً أن نتذكر أنه قد توجد عبارتان مختلفتان الواحدة عن الأخرى دون أن تكونا متناقضتين. وأغلب الظن أن الذين يقولون إن بالكتاب المقدس تناقضاً لم يميّزوا بين الاختلاف والتناقض. فالقول بوجود ملاكين على قبر يسوع في يوم القيامة يختلف عن القول بوجود ملاك واحد (قارن يوحنا 20: 12 ومرقس 16: 5). وكل عاقل يرى فرقاً في العبارتين، ولكن: هل هما متناقضتان؟ كلا البتة!  فإن إحداهما لا تنفي الأخرى، كل ما في الأمر أن إحداهما أوسع من الأخرى. ولما كان القانون المشار إليه مطابقاً للعقل ومعمولاً به في الحكم على مؤلفات البشر، حقَّ لنا أن نجعله أساساً لكل ما يُقال له تناقض في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

(6) «أحياناً يبدو شيء من التناقض بين عبارتين في الكتاب المقدس، والسبب في هذا وقوع خطأ أو عدم تدقيق في الترجمة». ففي حالة كهذه كل من له إلمام باللغة الأصلية يمكنه بكل سهولة حل المشكلة. والخطأ في مثل هذه الأحوال لا يرجع إلى أصل الكتاب بل إلى ترجمته. فاللغتان العبرانية واليونانية المُعطى بهما الكتاب أصلاً لهما اصطلاحات خاصة بهما. وكثيراً ما يتعذَّر ترجمة هذه الاصطلاحات إلى ما يعادلها في اللغات الأخرى. ويمكننا أن نشير في هذا الصدد إلى عبارتين وردتا في سفر الأعمال بخصوص اهتداء شاول الطرسوسي. ففي أعمال 9: 7 نقرأ: «وأما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين، يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً»  بينما في أعمال 22: 9 نقرأ قول شاول الطرسوسي: «والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعدوا، ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني». وعند أول وهلة يبدو في هاتين العبارتين تناقض، لأن أعمال 9 يفيد أن المسافرين مع شاول سمعوا الصوت، بينما أعمال 22 يفيد أنهم لم يسمعوه. ولكن من يعرف اللغة اليونانية يحل هذه العقدة بغاية السهولة، لأن العبارة الأولى تفيد مجرد سماع الصوت، أي مجرد وصول الصوت إلى الأذن. بينما العبارة الأخرى تفيد أن المقصود بالسمع فَهْم كلام المتكلم. فأعمال 22 لا ينكر أن المسافرين مع شاول سمعوا الصوت سمعاً، ولكنه يفيد أنهم لم يفهموا معنى الكلام الذي قيل.

(7) لا توجد بين أيدينا نسخ الأسفار المقدسة الأصلية، بل النُّسخ التي نُسخت فيما بعد. فمن المحتمل وقوع بعض هفوات في الهجاء وغيره أثناء النسخ. ولا شك أن أصل الكتاب هو الموحَى به. وتُعتبر النسخ التي نُسخت فيما بعد موحَى بها في كل ما كان فيها مطابقاً للأصل. على أن النُّسَّاخ الأولين قد تعبوا كثيراً وكانوا ذوي ضمائر صالحة. ولكن كما يوجد تشابه بين الحروف في كل لغة هكذا الحال أيضاً في اللغتين العبرانية واليونانية، مما يجعل النسخ عرضة لكتابة حرف بدلاً من حرف آخر.

هذا أمر مهم جداً فيما يختص بالأرقام، لأن اللغتين العبرانية واليونانية القديمتين لم يكن بهما الأرقام العربية. فكان العبرانيون يستخدمون الحروف الهجائية بدل الأرقام. وبعض هذه الحروف متشابهة الشكل. وكثير مما يُقال له »تناقض«  يرجع سببه إلى عدم دقة غير مقصودة من الناسخ. فمثلاً حرفا الدال والراء في العبرانية متشابهان كثيراً. والباحث المخلص يجد أن غلطات كهذه يرجع سببها إلى النَّسْخ، ولا تؤثر البتة على نص الكتاب وتعليمه. ويمكن النظر إليها كما يُنظر إلى ما يقع من الغلطات الكثيرة في وقتنا الحاضر أثناء طبع الكتب المختلفة. ومهما كثر عدد الغلطات المطبعية في أي كتاب فهذا لا يغيّر نصَّه ومدلوله. وعلاوة على هذا لا يلقي أحدٌ مسؤولية خطأ كهذا على مؤلف الكتاب. وقال المفسر المعروف متى هنري تعليقاً على هذا الموضوع: «لا نجد كتاباً مطبوعاً بدون قائمة تصحيح الأخطاء، ولا تُنسب الأخطاء للمؤلف، ولا تبخس الكتاب قيمته. والقارئ العادي يدرك القراءة الصحيحة تلقائياً، أو يدركها بمقارنة الخطأ بصواب آخر في نفس الكتاب». وقد كان النسّاخ أمناء في الاحتفاظ بالنص الذي وصلهم بغير تغيير، فسلّمونا ما وصلهم كما هو.. وإذا تذكرنا هذه الحقائق، فلن يعتري المؤمن التقي اضطراب عندما يرى خطأً في النَّسْخ، ولا يكون للناقد أقل حقٍ أن يتطاول على وحي الكتاب المقدس.

(8) عند النظر في أي تناقض ظاهري يكفي الإتيان بحل واحد أو توفيق واحد بين العبارات التي يبدو فيها التناقض، وليس من العدل المطالبة بأكثر من هذا. إذا كتب كاتبٌ مثلاً عن شخص ما أنه أصفر اللون، وكتب عنه آخر أنه أسمر، يبدو اختلافٌ بين العبارتين، ولكن الاختلاف ينتهي لو عرفنا أن الأول يشير إلى هذا الشخص وهو شيخ، والثاني يشير إليه وهو شاب. حلٌّ كهذا جدير بالقبول، ولا يصحُّ رفضه ما لم يُؤتَ بالدليل على عدم صحته. وعليه يتلاشى التناقض إذا أمكن الإتيان بتوفيق لا يمكن الاعتراض عليه. أما إذا أمكن تقديم عدَّة حلول أو توفيقات، فلا مكان لاعتراض أي معترض على الكتاب المقدس. وفي حالة وجود توفيقات كثيرة لا يكون من اللازم الجزم بأفضلية أحدها عن باقيها. على أنه قد يجوز أخذ حل منها دون سواه.

(9) عجزنا عن حل عقدة لا يعني أن غيرنا سيعجز كذلك، فعندما نقابل في الكتاب عقدة معقَّدة نتعب باطلاً في حلّها، لا يجوز لنا مطلقاً في حالة كهذه أن نسلِّم بوجود تناقض حقيقي أمامنا. ولا يخفَى أن إدراكنا محدود ومعرفتنا ناقصة واختبارنا قليل، ومن المحتمل أن الأجيال المقبلة لا تجد صعوبة في حلّ ما نراه الآن معقَّداً وغامضاً.

(10) عند تناول ما يُقال له «تناقض في الكتاب» نحتاج إلى روح الخشوع والوقار، فنحني رؤوسنا إجلالاً عندما يتكلم الملك السرمدي الخالد الغير المنظور الإله الحكيم وحده. فمن اقترب من الكتاب بروح الاتضاع تتضح له الأمور التي تظهر للناقد الطائش كأنها ألغاز. إن الله يعلن ذاته في كلمته كما في أعماله، ففيهما معاً نرى إلهاً يعلن ذاته ويخفيها، ولا يراه إلا طالبوه بالحق. وفي كلمة الله وأعماله يرى الإنسان ما يؤيد الإيمان، وقد يرى فيهما أيضاً (بسبب قِصر نظره) ما يدعوه إلى الكفر. وقد يرى فيهما تناقضاً ظاهرياً لا يستطيع حله إلا من يسلّم ذهنه لإرشاد الروح القدس بالوقار. وقبول الإنسان إعلانات الله عن نفسه هو امتحان لقلبه.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*(2)هل ضاعت أسفار من الكتاب المقدس؟*

أوحى الله بالتوراة والإنجيل ووعد بحفظهما من التحريف والتبديل، وهو دائماً يصدق وعده. ويتَّضح حفظه لوحيه من الاتفاق التام بين التوراة والإنجيل. فمع أنهما يشتملان على 66 كتاباً أُوحي بها في 16 قرناً، لستة وثلاثين نبياً إلا أن كل هذه الأسفار في غاية الاتفاق في إعلان فداء البشر بواسطة فادٍ كريم ينتشلهم من عبودية الخطية.

وتشتمل أسفار التوراة أو (كتب العهد القديم) على 39 كتاباً، وهي: التكوين، والخروج، واللاويين، والعدد، والتثنية، ويشوع، والقضاة، وراعوث، وصموئيل الأول والثاني، والملوك الأول والثاني، وأخبار الأيام الأول والثاني، وعزرا، ونحميا، وأستير، وأيوب، والمزامير، والأمثال، والجامعة، ونشيد الأنشاد. ونبوَّات إشعياء، وإرميا ومراثيه، ونبوَّات حزقيال، ودانيال، وهوشع، ويوئيل، وعاموس، وعوبديا، ويونان، وميخا، وناحوم، وحبقوق، وصفنيا، وحجي، وزكريا، وملاخي. فهذه كتب بني إسرائيل المقدسة التي حافظوا عليها بغاية الحرص.

أما كتب العهد الجديد فعددها 27 وهي: إنجيل متى، ومرقس، ولوقا، ويوحنا. وأعمال الرسل. ورسائل بولس الرسول إلى روما، ورسالتاه إلى كورنثوس، ورسالته إلى غلاطية، وأفسس، وفيلبي، وكولوسي، ورسالتاه إلى تسالونيكي، ورسالتاه إلى تيموثاوس، ورسالته إلى تيطس، وفليمون، والعبرانيين، ثم رسالة يعقوب، ورسالتا بطرس الأولى والثانية، ورسائل يوحنا الثلاث، ورسالة يهوذا. ورؤيا يوحنا.

ويتمسك بنو إسرائيل بالقسم الأول (التوراة) وهو كتب موسى والمزامير والأنبياء. أما المسيحيون فيتمسكون بالقسمين (التوراة والإنجيل) وهما مرجعهما في العقيدة، لأن مضمون التوراة والإنجيل واحد.



سلامة أسفار العهد القديم

قال المعترض: «ضاع من الكتب المقدسة الكثير الذي ورد ذكر اسمه في التوراة، مثل سفر الحروب (عدد 21: 14) وسفر ياشر (يشوع 10: 13) وثلاثة كتب لسليمان (1ملوك 4: 32-34)، وكتاب قضاء المملكة للنبي صموئيل (1صموئيل 10: 25) وتاريخ صموئيل، وتاريخ ناثان النبي، وتاريخ جاد الرائي (1أخبار 29:29، 30)، وكتاب شمعيا، وعدّو الرائي، وأخيا النبي، ورؤى يعدو الرائي (2أخبار 9: 29)، وياهو النبي ابن حناني (2أخبار 20: 34)، وكتاب إشعياء النبي عن الملك عزّيا (2أخبار 26: 22)، ورؤيا إشعياء النبي عن حزقيا (2أخبار 32:32)، ومرثية النبي إرميا على يوشيا (2أخبار 35: 25)، وكتاب تواريخ الأيام (نحميا 12: 23). فجملة ما ضاع نحو عشرين كتاباً».

وللرد نقول: نذكر شيئاً عن كل كتاب من هذه:

(1) سفر الحروب وسفر ياشر: يروي سفر الحروب أخبار نصرة موسى على عماليق، وبعض القوانين لإرشاد يشوع في حروبه. ولم تُكْتَب بوحي إلهي، ولم يُكلّف الله موسى أن يبلغها لبني إسرائيل، فلم يُدرجها بنو إسرائيل ضمن الكتب الموحى بها.

أما «سفر ياشر» ومعناه «سفر المستقيم» فقد قال بعض أئمة بني إسرائيل إن المقصود به سفر التكوين لأنه يتضمن قصة إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب لأنهم من المستقيمين. وقال بعضهم إن المقصود به سفر التثنية (تثنية 6: 18، 23: 7). وقال البعض الآخر إن المقصود به سفر القضاة، فعلى هذا يكون سفراً موجوداً. وقال البعض إنه لما كان هذا السفر يذكر بعض ما حدث لبني إسرائيل مثل وقوف الشمس مدة يوم كامل، ولما كان يشتمل على قوانين حربية، ونصائح عسكرية، واستعمال القوس (كما في 2صموئيل 1: 18) فيكون أنه لم يُكتَب بوحي إلهي، بل دوّنه أحد المؤرخين الذي كان يدوّن حوادث عصره. على أنه يوجد إلى يومنا كتاب باللغة العبرية يسمى «ياشر» ويشتمل على قصائد وطنية تذكر الأبطال الأتقياء الذين اشتهروا بالشجاعة. وبما أنه ليس وحياً إلهياً، فلا فرق عندنا إن كان موجوداً أو غير موجود.

وقد ذُكر سفرا الحروب وياشر لبرهنة حقيقة. وقد جرت العادة اقتباس أقوال مشهورة ومقبولة عند الخصم لإقناعه. ومن أمثلة هذا: (أ) استشهاد بولس الرسول بشطر من أقوال «أراتس» وهو «لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد» (أعمال 17: 28) ليقنع أهل أثينا بوجود الله. (ب) واستشهاده بعبارة قد تكون مأخوذة من قصيدة للشاعر «مناندو» وهي «المعاشرات الردية تُفسد الأخلاق الجيدة» (1كورنثوس 15: 33). (ج) واستشهاده بقول الشاعر الكريتي «»أبيمانيدس»: «إن الكريتيين دائماً كذابون وحوش ردية بطون بطالة» (تيطس 1: 12). فيجوز اقتباس الأقوال المتَّفق عليها لبرهنة حقيقة صادقة.

(2) أسفار سليمان الثلاثة: ورد في 1ملوك 4: 32-34 «وتكلم (سليمان) بثلاثة آلاف مثَل، وكانت نشائده ألفاً وخمساً. وتكلم عن الأشجار من الأرز  الذي في لبنان إلى الزوفا النابت في الحائط. وتكلم عن البهائم وعن الطير وعن الدبيب وعن السمك. وكانوا يأتون من جميع الشعوب ليسمعوا حكمة سليمان من جميع ملوك الأرض الذين سمعوا بحكمته».

(أ) يقول «تكلم سليمان بثلاثة آلاف مثل، وكانت نشائده ألفاً وخمساً» ولا يقول إنها تدوَّنت في كتب، بل إن سليمان فقط تكلَّم بها. ومع أنها عامرة بالحكمة إلا أنها ليست وحياً إلهياً. ولو كانت وحياً لدوَّنها بنو إسرائيل وحافظوا عليها. والمقصود هنا وصف حكمة سليمان العظيمة التي لم يصل إليها أحد قبله ولا بعده.

(ب) ألّف سليمان عن النباتات والحيوانات والطيور، وهذه حقائق علمية لا فقهية، لا يلزم أن يُكلَّف كل إنسان بمعرفتها. ومع أن العلماء الباحثين في التاريخ يأسفون لضياع هذه المؤلفات إلا أنها ليست كتابات دينية.

(3) كتاب قضاء (قوانين) المملكة: جاء في 1صموئيل 10: 25 «فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة، وكتبه في السفر، ووضعه أمام الرب». ولا يُفهم من هذه العبارة أنه أُوحي لصموئيل بسفر غير السفرين اللذين عندنا، لكن المقصود أن صموئيل دوّن القوانين الدستورية بين الملك والشعب. وقد اعتاد بنو إسرائيل على هذا، فلما تولَّى داود المملكة قطع عهداً مع شيوخ بني إسرائيل (2صموئيل 5: 3). ولما تولى رحبعام المملكة طلب منه بنو إسرائيل أن يقطع معهم عهداً بالرفق بهم، ولما رفض انشقوا عنه (1ملوك 12: 4-24). ولما تولى يهوياداع المملكة قطع عهداً بينه وبين الله وبين الأمة (2ملوك 11: 17). وعلى هذا القياس دوّن صموئيل القوانين الدستورية ببيان امتيازات الملك ومسؤولياته، ووضع هذا القانون الدستوري أمام الرب شهادة على أن كل فريق سيقوم بما عليه من الواجبات، وسلّمه للكهنة تثبيتاً لهذا. ولا نفهم من هذا أن صموئيل كتب سفراً موحى به وضاع.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

4) كتب أخرى: ونقرأ في 1أخبار 29:29، 30 »وأمور داود الملك الأولى والأخيرة هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار صموئيل الرائي، وأخبار ناثان النبي، وأخبار جاد الرائي«. وتاريخ داود النبي مذكور بالتفصيل في سفر صموئيل النبي، وفي سفر الملوك وفي سفر أخبار الأيام الأول. وهذه الكتب بأيدينا نتعبد بتلاوتها ونستفيد من مطالعتها، فلم يضِعْ شيء من تاريخ هذا النبي الفاضل. والمقصود في ما جاء في 1أخبار 29:29، 30 هو الاستشهاد بأسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام، وهي موجودة. وسفرا صموئيل النبي هما من كتابة صموئيل النبي ومعنونان باسمه. أما سفرا الملوك وسفرا الأخبار فكتبها عددٌ من الأنبياء، فكل نبي دوَّن حوادث عصره، ومن هؤلاء الأنبياء: ناثان وجاد، والدليل على ذلك أن تواريخ بني إسرائيل موجودة بالتفصيل في التوراة.

وهناك كتب ورد ذكرها في العهد القديم موجودة، ولكنها سُمِّيت بأسماء أخرى، فكتب صموئيل والملوك والأيام لم يكتبها نبي واحد، بل كتبها عدّة أنبياء الواحد بعد الآخر، لأنه لم ينقطع قيام الأنبياء بين بني إسرائيل إلا عند ختام كتب العهد القديم. فكان إذا أراد الله تدوين تواريخ أو أخبار لنقلها إلى الخَلَف، أوحى إليهم ذلك. وعلى هذا كتب النبي جاد وناثان وعدّو وشمعيا وغيرهم أجزاء من هذه الكتب. ومما يؤيد أن عِدَّة أنبياء دوّنوا هذه التواريخ أن إشعياء النبي كتب في نبوَّته أربعة أصحاحات وردت في سفر الملوك الثاني، مما يدل على أنه هو الذي كتبها في الأصل (انظر 2ملوك 18-20 وقارنها بما ورد في إشعياء 36-39).

ومما يدل على عدم إمكان ضياع شيء من العهد القديم ما يأتي:

(1) حفظ الله بعنايته الإلهية الكتب التي أوحى بها، وأراد بها تعليم شعبه طريق الخلاص والحياة الأبدية، فلا يُعقل أنه سبحانه يسمح لأحد بإحباط عمله. وقد حفظ هذه الكتب سليمة من التحريف، منزَّهة عن النقص مئات السنين في وسط التقلبات الجسيمة، ولا سيما عندما كان يحاول الكفرة ملاشاة ديانة بني إسرائيل.

(2) حرص بنو إسرائيل على كتبهم المقدسة، وأظهروا غاية التحفُّظ واليقظة في حفظها.

(3) تُرجم العهد القديم إلى اليونانية نحو 300 سنة قبل المسيح، مما يدل على أنه لم يضع منه شيء.

(4) شهد المسيح ورسله للكتب المقدسة أنه لم يضِع منها شيء، واستشهدوا بها وحضّوا على مطالعتها مما يدل على سلامتها.



سلامة أسفار العهد الجديد

قال المعترض: «هناك 11 رسالة منسوبة للمسيح ضيَّعها المسيحيون، كما ضيَّعوا تسع رسائل ليوحنا، ورسالتين لكل من  أندراوس ومتى وفيلبس، وإنجيلاً لبرثلماوس، وإنجيل توما وأربعة من أعماله، وإنجيل يعقوب ورسالتين له، وإنجيل متياس وعملين له».

وللرد نقول: ظهرت كتب ذكرها المعترض ترجع إلى أواخر القرن الثاني، وظهر أغلبها في القرن الثالث، وقد رفضها المسيحيون وكذَّبوها فور ظهورها. فلم يسمع أحد عن «رسالة أبجر أمير الرها» و«رسالة يسوع المسيح» إلا في القرن الرابع، عندما تحدث عنها يوسابيوس. وأما «رسالة بولس الرسول إلى لاودكية» فقال العلامة جونس إن أحد الرهبان ألَّفها قبل الإصلاح اللوثري، وبناها على بعض آيات من رسائله الصحيحة، فهي حديثة عهد، ولم تُكتب باليونانية لغة الرسول. أما رسائله الست إلى «سنيكا» وثماني رسائل هذا الفيلسوف إليه، فهي ترجع إلى القرن الرابع، وذكرها إيرونيموس وأغسطينوس ونبَّها على أنها مفتعلة. أما إنجيل «ولادة مريم» فوُجد في القرن الثالث، وكان يعتقد به كثير من أصحاب البدع والضلالات، واشتهر بالأقوال المتناقضة، وهو يشبه «إنجيل يعقوب» ومؤلفه هو أحد اليهود اليونانيين، فدحضه قدماء المسيحيين وأئمتهم. أما «إنجيلا الطفولية» المنسوبان إلى توما فكان يعتقد بهما المرقيونيون. أما «إنجيل نيقوديموس» المسمى أيضاً «أعمال بيلاطس» فلفّقه لوسياس شارينوس في أوائل القرن الرابع، واشتهر بأنه لفق أيضاً أعمال بطرس وبولس وأندراوس وغيرهم من الرسل. أما كتاب «عقائد الرسل» فلم يُسَمّ بهذا الاسم لأن الرسل هم الذين كتبوه، بل لأنه يشتمل على عقائدهم، وعلى أقوال كيرلس الذي كان أسقفاً في أورشليم في القرن الرابع. أما «أعمال بولس وتكلا»  فألّفه أحد القسس المسيحيين في أوائل القرن الثاني، واعترف بأن الباعث الذي حمله على ذلك إعجابه ببولس، فجرَّدوه عن وظيفته.

وقال القديس أوريجانوس: «تتمسك الكنائس المسيحية بأربعة أناجيل فقط. أما أصحاب البدع فعندهم أناجيل كثيرة مثل إنجيل المصريين وتوما. ونحن نطالعها لكي لا نُرمَى بالجهل، ولأن الذين يتمسكون بها توهَّموا أنهم أُوتوا علماً عظيماً». وقال القديس أمبروز: «إننا نقرأها لا لأننا نقبلها، فإننا نرفضها رفضاً باتاً. وإنما نقرأها لنعرف ما فيها


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

وإليك الحقائق التالية للرد على الاعتراض:

(1) تأمر المسيحية بالبحث والدرس طاعةً لأمر المسيح: «فتّشوا الكتب» (يوحنا 5: 39) وقال يوحنا: «امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله؟ لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم» (1يوحنا 4: 1). يعني: استعمِلوا عقولكم للتمييز بين الهُدى والضلالة.. كما أنها تحذِّرنا من قبول تعاليم ملتوية، بحسب النصيحة: «إن كان أحدٌ يبشّركم بغير ما قبلتُم، فَلْيكن أناثيما (أي محروماً من الله)» (غلاطية 1: 8، 9). وطاعةً للقول: «تمسَّك  بصورة الكلام الصحيح (أي الألفاظ والحروف)» (2تيموثاوس 1: 13). قال الله: «إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا (كتاب الله) يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب، وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوَّة، يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب» ( رؤيا 22: 18، 19).

(2) لم يذكر المسيحيون الأولون من عصر الرسل أسماء أيٍّ من هذه الكتب في مؤلفاتهم العديدة، لا في مؤلفات أكليمندس أسقف روما ولا أغناطيوس ولا بوليكاربوس ولا هرماس، وقد كتبوا من سنة 70-108م. ولم تُذكر في الجداول التي دُوّنت فيها أسماء الكتب المقدسة.

(3) كان جميع المسيحيين يتعبدون بتلاوة أسفار العهد الجديد كما هي بين أيدينا اليوم، كما كان اليهود يتعبدون بتلاوة التوراة في مجامعهم. فيقول بولس الرسول: «ومتى قُرئت عندكم هذه الرسالة فاجعلوها تُقرأ أيضاً في كنيسة اللاودكيين، والتي من لاودكية تقرأونها أنتم أيضاً» (كولوسي 4: 16). وشهد يوستين الشهيد في أوائل القرن الثاني المسيحي أنه جرت عادة المسيحيين أن يجتمعوا في يوم الأحد للتعبُّد بتلاوة رسائل الرسل وأقوال الأنبياء. وقال ترتليان إن المسيحيين يجتمعون لقراءة الكتب المقدسة في يوم الأحد ويرتلون المزامير. وهكذا شهد كبريان وديونسيوس وغيرهما من قدماء المؤلفين. وقرر مجلس لاودكية ومجلس قرطاجنة عدم جواز تلاوة غير الكتب الإلهية.

(4) تُرجمت الكتب المقدسة إلى لغات شتى كما هي بين أيدينا اليوم، وكُتبت عليها التفاسير.

(5) لم يذكر أعداء الديانة المسيحية (الذين كان دأبهم إيراد الآيات من الأربعة الأناجيل للتهكم عليها أو تحريف معناها) شيئاً من الكتب التي ذكرها المعترض. ولو كانوا يعلمون بوجودها، وأن المسيحيين يعوّلون عليها، لساعدتهم على أغراضهم السيئة.

علماء مسيحيون يوردون جدولاً بأسفار الإنجيل الموحى بها يطابق ما بين أيدينا اليوم:

(1) كتب أئمة المسيحية جداول بأسماء الكتب المقدسة، كان أولها جدول العالِم العظيم أوريجانوس الإسكندري، (بعد يوحنا الرسول بمئة سنة). وجدوله محفوظ في باريس، وذكره يوسابيوس في تاريخه، وفيه الأربع بشائر وأعمال الرسل ورسائل بولس الأربع عشرة ورسالتي بطرس وثلاث رسائل يوحنا وكتاب الرؤيا. وهو الموجود عندنا اليوم. ولم يذكر الكتب المفتعلة، مما يدل على أن المسيحيين لم يعرفوا سوى كتبهم الموحى بها.

(2) اجتمع مجمع الأساقفة في لاودكية، وكان من قراراته كتابة جدول بأسماء كتب العهد الجديد، وهي ذات الكتب التي بأيدينا الآن، وبعد التئام هذا المجلس بسنين قليلة كتب أسقف سلاميس في جزيرة قبرص كتاباً ضد البدع، كتب فيه جدولاً بأسماء كتب العهد الجديد، وهي ذات الكتب التي بأيدينا تماماً. وفي ذات العصر كتب غريغوريوس النازيانزي أسقف الأستانة  قصيدة  ذكر فيها أسماء كتب العهد الجديد.

(3) كتب إيرونيموس (جيروم) الذي ترجم التوراة إلى اللاتينية جدولاً بأسماء كتب العهد الجديد، وهي ذات الكتب الموجودة عندنا. 

(4) التأم مجمع كنسي في قرطاجنة، حضره القديس أغسطينوس أسقف هبّو، وكتب جدولاً بكتب العهد الجديد يطابق الموجود عندنا الآن.

الأدلة الداخلية على بطلان الكتب التي ذكرها المعترض:

(1) هذه الكتب المفتعلة تحاول تأييد تعليم منافٍ للحق. فهي مثلاً تعلّم قداسة «ذخائر القديسين». جاء في إنجيل «طفولية المسيح» أنه لما أتى المجوس من المشرق إلى أورشليم، حسب نبوَّة زردشت، وقدموا هداياهم، أعطتهم القديسة مريم بعض الأقماط التي كان الطفل ملفوفاً فيها على سبيل التبرُّك، فقبلوها باحترام عظيم.. ولما كان البعض يميل إلى رفع القديسة مريم فوق رتبتها، ولم يجدوا في كتاب الله ما يؤيد رأيهم، لفّقوا «إنجيل  ولادة مريم» وقالوا فيه إن الملائكة أنبأوا عن ولادتها. ونسبوا إليها في «إنجيل يعقوب» وفي «إنجيل الطفولية» معجزات فعلتها بنفسها أو بمساعدة الطفل يسوع، وغير ذلك مما كانت تجهله أهل القرون الأولى، وإنما ظهرت هذه البدع في القرنين الرابع أو الخامس.

(2) تروي البشائر الأربع الحقائق والأحداث ببساطة، بدون تصنُّع ولا تكلّف. ولم يتردد الرسل عن ذكر أي شيء حتى وإن كان لا يلائم ميولهم، ممّا يدل على أن الحوادث التي ذكروها هي من وحي الله. هذا بخلاف الكتب المفتعلة، فإنها مشحونة بالحوادث التافهة الفارغة مما يدل على بطلانها، فمثلاً جاء في «إنجيل ولادة مريم» أن المسيح صعد بدون مساعدة أحد على دَرْج الهيكل بمعجزة لما كان عمره ثلاث سنين، وكان ارتفاع كل درجة نصف ذراع، وأن الملائكة كانت تخدم مريم في طفوليتها. وكذلك ذُكر في الإنجيل المنسوب إلى يعقوب الأصغر محاورة فارغة بين والدة مريم وخادمتها، وورد أن الملائكة كانت تخدم مريم. وذكر إنجيل توما قصصاً تافهة عن طفولة المسيح وتربيته، ونُسبت إليه معجزات انتقام عند تعلُّمه الأبجدية. وروى إنجيل مريم وطفولية المسيح وتوما معجزات فارغة قامت بها العذراء مريم والمسيح في طفولته، مثل مساعدة مريم ليوسف في حرفته، فإذا أخطأ أصلحت خطأه في صناعته. مع أن الغاية من المعجزة تأييد الرسالة والتعليم.

(3) ذكرت هذه الكتب المفتعلة أشياء لم تحصل إلا بعد عصر المؤلف المنسوب إليه هذا الكتاب، فذكر فيه: «طوباك يا أبجر لأنك آمنت بي مع أنك لم ترَني، لأنه مكتوب عني: لكي لا يؤمن الذين رأوني، ويؤمن الذين لم يروني». يشير بهذا إلى قول المسيح لتوما: «طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا» (يوحنا 20: 29). ولا يخفى أن يوحنا الرسول كتب إنجيله بعد أن مات كل الذين نُسبت إليهم هذه الكتب. وورد في «إنجيل نيقوديموس» أن اليهود خاطبوا بيلاطس بكلمة «سموّكم» وهي كلمة لم يعرفها اليهود، ولم تكن مستعملة وقتها. وذكر فيها أن المسيح أشار بعلامة الصليب على آدم وجميع القديسين في جهنم قبل إنقاذهم، مع أن علامة الصليب لم تشتهر إلا في القرن الرابع.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

4) يتنافى أسلوب الكتب المفتعلة مع طريقة وكيفية تدوين الوحي الإلهي الصحيح:

( أ) فالأسماء التي ذُكرت في إنجيل نيقوديموس بدعوى أنها أسماء يهود هي أسماء يونانية ورومانية وغيرها، مما يدل على كذب هذه الكتب. (ب) وإنجيل نيقوديموس الموجود الآن، ليس باللغة اليونانية (لغة الوحي)  بل باللاتينية. (ج) والرسائل المنسوبة إلى بولس الرسول ليس عليها مسحة أقوال الرسول الإلهية، بل هي مجرد تحيات، فافتتحت الرسالة إلى سنيكا بقوله: «أتمنى رفاهيتكم وخيركم يا أخي». وخُتمت الرسالة الخامسة إلى سنيكا بقوله: «أودعكم في أمان الله أيها الأستاذ الأكرم». وهي منافية لطريقة بولس، ومنافية لأسلوب كتابة ذلك العصر، ولم يستعملها الناس إلا بعد عصر الرسول بولس بمئات السنين.

(5) نسبت هذه الكتب إلى الرسل أشياء منافية للتواريخ المقدسة وغيرها، فتروي «رسالة أبجر أمير الرها» أن  أبجر اعترف بأن المسيح هو الله، وبعد ذلك طلب منه أن يقيم في الرها لينقذه من مكائد اليهود. وهذا تناقض، لأنه إن كان أبجر آمن بأن المسيح هو الله فيكون قادراً على إنقاذ نفسه. وذكر في المكاتبات التي ادَّعوا حصولها بين بولس وسنيكا أن بولس كان في روما، ثم قال إنه لم يكن فيها، واشتكى من غيابه في الرسالة الخامسة إلى الثامنة. وذكرت في هذه الرسائل أسماء قناصل روما محرَّفة، ومرة قيل إن بولس حذر سنيكا من إعلان إيمانه المسيحي أمام نيرون، وهذا منافٍ لتعليم بولس عن ضرورة إعلان الإيمان والمناداة به. وفي «إنجيل نيقوديموس» قيل إن بيلاطس ذكر تاريخ بني إسرائيل، وفي مكان آخر قيل إنه كان يجهله.



كتب الأبوكريفا

قال المعترض: هناك كتب مشكوك في صحتها، يسمّونها أحياناً «كتب الأبوكريفا». وهذه حذفها البروتستانت».

وللرد نقول: كتب الأبوكريفا هي الكتب المشكوك في صحة نسبتها إلى من تُعزى إليهم من الأنبياء، وهي كتب طوبيا، ويهوديت، وعزراس الأول والثاني، وتتمَّة أستير، ورسالة إرميا، ويشوع بن سيراخ، وباروخ، وحكمة سليمان، وصلاة عزريا، وتسبحة الثلاثة فتية، وقصة سوسنة والشيخين، وبل والتنين، وصلاة منسى، وكتابا المكابيين الأول والثاني. ومع أن هذه الأسفار كانت ضمن الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم، إلا أن علماء بني إسرائيل لم يضعوها ضمن الكتب القانونية. وبما أن بني إسرائيل هم حفظة الكتب الإلهية، وعنهم أخذ الجميع، فكلامهم في مثل هذه القضية هو المعوّل عليه. وقد رفضوا هذه الكتب في مجمع جامينا (90م) لأنها غير موحى بها، للأسباب الآتية:

(1) إن لغتها ليست العبرية التي هي لغة أنبياء بني إسرائيل ولغة الكتب المنزلة، وقد تأكدوا أن بعض بني إسرائيل كتب هذه الكتب باللغة اليونانية.

(2) لم تظهر هذه الكتب إلا بعد زمن انقطاع الأنبياء، فأجمع أئمة بني إسرائيل على أن آخر أنبيائهم هو ملاخي. وورد في كتاب الحكمة أنه من كتابة سليمان. ولكن هذا غير صحيح، لأن الكاتب يستشهد ببعض أقوال النبي إشعياء وإرميا، وهما بعد سليمان بمدة طويلة، فلا بد أن هذه الكتابة تمَّت بعد القرن السادس ق م. ويصف »كتاب الحكمة« بني إسرائيل بأنهم أذلاء مع أنهم كانوا في عصر سليمان في غاية العز والمجد.

(3) لم يذكر أي كتاب منها أنها وحي، بل قال كاتب المكابيين الثاني (15: 36-40) في نهاية سفره: «فإن كنت قد أحسنتُ التأليف وأصبتُ الغرض، فذلك ما كنتُ أتمنّى. وإن كان قد لحقني الوهَن والتقصير فإني قد بذلت وُسعي. ثم كما أن شرب الخمر وحدها أو شرب الماء وحده مضرٌّ، وإنما تطيب الخمر ممزوجة بالماء وتُعقب لذة وطرباً، كذلك تنميق الكلام على هذا الأسلوب يطرب مسامع مطالعي التأليف». ولو كان سفر المكابيين الثاني وحياً ما قال إن التقصير ربما لحقه!

(4) في أسفار الأبوكريفا أخطاء عقائدية، فيبدأ سفر طوبيا قصته بأن طوبيا صاحَب في رحلته ملاكاً اسمه روفائيل، ومعهما كلب، وذكر خرافات مثل قوله إنك إن أحرقت كبد الحوت ينهزم الشيطان (طوبيا 6: 19). ونادى بتعاليم غريبة منها أن الصَّدقة تنجي من الموت وتمحو الخطايا (طوبيا 4: 11، 12: 9)، وأباح الطلعة (الخروج لزيارة القبور) وهي عادة وثنية الأصل، وهي أمور تخالف ما جاء في أسفار الكتاب المقدس القانونية.. وجاء في 2مكابيين 12: 43-46 أن يهوذا المكابي جمع تقدمة مقدارها ألفا درهم من الفضة أرسلها إلى أورشليم ليقدَّم بها ذبيحة عن الخطية »وكان ذلك من أحسن الصنيع وأتقاه، لاعتقاده قيامة الموتى.. وهو رأي مقدس تقَوي، ولهذا قدَّم الكفارة عن الموتى ليُحَلّوا من الخطية«. مع أن الأسفار القانونية تعلِّم بعكس هذا.

(5) في أسفار الأبوكريفا أخطاء تاريخية، منها أن نبو بلاسر دمَّر نينوى (طوبيا 14: 6) مع أن الذي دمرها هو نبوخذنصر، وقال إن سبط نفتالي سُبي وقت تغلث فلاسر في القرن الثامن ق م، بينما يقول التاريخ إن السبي حدث في القرن التاسع ق م، وقت شلمنأصر. وقال طوبيا إن سنحاريب ملك مكان أبيه شلمنأصر (طوبيا 1:18) مع أن والد سنحاريب هو سرجون. وجاء في يشوع بن سيراخ 49: 18 أن عظام يوسف بن يعقوب «افتُقدت، وبعد موته تنبأت». 

(6) لم يعتبر بنو إسرائيل هذه الكتب مُنزلة، ولم يستشهد بها المسيح المذخَّر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم  (كولوسي 2: 3). ولا اقتبس منها تلاميذ المسيح، ولم يذكرها فيلو ولا يوسيفوس. مع أن المؤرخ يوسيفوس ذكر في تاريخه أسماء كتب بني إسرائيل المنزلة، وأوضح تعلّق بني إسرائيل بها، وأنه يهُون على كل يهودي أن يفديها بروحه.

(7) سار الآباء المسيحيون الأولون (ما عدا قليلون منهم) على نهج علماء بني إسرائيل في نظرتهم إلى هذه الأسفار. ومع أنهم اقتبسوا بعض الأقوال الواردة فيها إلا أنهم لم يضعوها في نفس منزلة الكتب القانونية. وعندما قررت مجامع الكنيسة الأولى الكتب التي تدخل ضمن الكتب القانونية اعتبرت هذه الكتب إضافية أو غير قانونية، فلم يذكرها مليتو أسقف ساردس (في القرن الثاني المسيحي) من الكتب المقدسة، ولم يذكرها أوريجانوس الذي نبغ في القرن الثاني، ولا أثناسيوس ولا هيلاريوس ولا كيرلس أسقف أورشليم، ولا أبيفانيوس، ولا إيرونيموس (جيروم)، ولا روفينوس، ولا غيرهم من أئمة الدين الأعلام الذين نبغوا في القرن الرابع. وقد أصدر المجمع الديني الذي اجتمع في لاودكية في القرن الرابع جدولاً بأسماء الكتب المقدسة الواجب التمسك بها، دون أن يذكر هذه الكتب. ويرجع الكاثوليك إلى قرارات هذا المجمع. ولكن لما كانت هذه الكتب موجودة ضمن أسفار العهد القديم في الترجمات السبعينية واللاتينية، فقد أقرّ مجمع ترنت في القرن السادس عشر اعتبارها قانونية، فوُضعت ضمن التوراة الكاثوليكية، على أنها كتب قانونية ثانوية.. علماً بأن إيرونيموس (جيروم) مترجم «الفولجاتا» (من اليونانية إلى اللاتينية) وضع تلك الأسفار بعد نبوَّة ملاخي، فأُطلق عليها في ما بعد «أسفار ما بين العهدين».

    (8) هذه الكتب منافية لروح الوحي الإلهي، فقد ذُكر في حكمة ابن سيراخ تناسخ الأرواح، والتبرير بالأعمال، وجواز الانتحار والتشجيع عليه، وجواز الكذب ( يهوديت 9: 10، 13). ونجد الصلاة لأجل الموتى في 2مكابيين 12: 45، 46 وهذا يناقض ما جاء في لوقا 16: 25، 26 وعبرانيين 9: 27.

    (9) قال الأب متى المسكين، في كتابه »الحُكم الألفي« (ط 1997، ص3): «كتب الأبوكريفا العبرية المزيَّفة، التي جمعها وألَّفها أشخاص كانوا حقاً ضالعين في المعرفة، ولكن لم يكونوا «مسوقين من الروح القدس»، (2بطرس 1: 21) مثل كتب: رؤيا عزرا الثاني وأخنوخ، ورؤيا باروخ وموسى وغيرها». ثم قال في هامش الصفحة نفسها: «تُسمَّى هذه الكتب بالأبوكريفا المزيَّفة، وهي من وضع القرن الثاني قبل المسيح، وفيها تعاليم صحيحة وتعاليم خاطئة وبعض الضلالات الخطيرة مختلطة بعضها ببعض. ولكنها ذات منفعة تاريخية كوثائق للدراسة».

 وبما أن بني إسرائيل الذين أؤتُمنوا على الكتب الإلهية، هم الحكَم الفصل في موضوع قانونية الأسفار المقدسة، وقد أجمع أئمتهم في العصور القديمة والمتأخرة على أنه لم يظهر بينهم نبي كتب هذه الكتب، فإنه من المؤكد أن أحد اليهود المقيمين في الشتات وضعها. ولو كانت معروفة عند بني إسرائيل لوُجد لها أثر في كتاب التلمود. أما الكتب المقدسة القانونية فهي مؤيَّدة بالروح القدس وبالآيات الباهرة. فالأنبياء الكرام وتلاميذ المسيح أيّدوا رسالتهم وتعاليمهم بالمعجزات الباهرة التي أسكتت من تصدّى لهم، فتأكد الجميع حتى المعارضون أن أقوالهم هي وحي إلهي، فقبلوا كتبهم بالاحترام الديني والتبجيل، وتمسكوا بها واتخذوها دستوراً، ولم يحصل أدنى خلاف بين أعضاء مجمع نيقية على صحة الكتب المقدسة لأنها في غنى عن ذلك.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*3)السند المتَّصل للكتاب المقدس*

وصلت أسفار الكتاب المقدس إلينا بسند متَّصل وتواتر قوي، وإليك الأدلة:



السند المتصل للعهد القديم

قال المعترض: «لا يوجد سند متَّصل لكتاب من كتب العهد القديم أو الجديد. ولا بد قبل قبول أي كتاب سماوي  أن نثبت أولاً بالدليل القاطع أن هذا الكتاب كُتب بواسطة النبي الفلاني، ووصل إلينا بالسند المتصل، بلا تغيير ولا تبديل. أما الظن والوهم فلا يكفيان لإثبات أنه من كتابة ذلك النبي».

وللرد نقول: نورد الأدلة التي تؤيد صحة سند هذه الكتب إلى الأنبياء المنسوبة إليهم:

(1) أوحى الله بالتوراة لكليمه موسى، وخصَّص سبط لاوي من الاثني عشر سبطاً للمحافظة عليها وإقامة سُننها وفرائضها وأحكامها، واختصَّ هذا السبط بامتيازات خصوصية ليتفرَّغ للعبادة. وأقام بنو إسرائيل الفرائض والأحكام المدوّنة في شريعتهم، وتعبَّدوا بقراءتها في أيام مواسمهم وأعيادهم كل سنة، ونفذوا أحكامها في الأمراض والعاهات، وما يجوز من الزواج وما لا يجوز، إلى يومنا هذا، وتسلمها الخلف من السلف. وهذه أدلة قوية على حفظهم إياها، وعلى السند المتصل أن هذه الكتب أُوحي بها لأولئك الأنبياء المنسوبة إليهم، وأنهم عملوا المعجزات الباهرة لتأييد دعواهم.

ولا ينكر أحد أن صولون سنَّ قوانين لسكان أثينا كانت مرعيةً عندهم، وأن ليكارجوس سنَّ قوانين لسكان إسبرطة كانوا يقيمون حدودها وسُننها، ولم يشكَّ أحدٌ في نسبة القوانين التي وضعها كل منهما إليهما. فكم بالحري الكتب المقدسة التي اتَّخذها بنو إسرائيل دستوراً في عبادتهم ومعاملاتهم! فلا ينكر أحد نسبتها إلى موسى ولا إلى الأنبياء. وقد شهد الأنبياء الذين أتوا بعد موسى لهذه الأسفار، واستشهدوا بها في أقوالهم، وحضّوا بني إسرائيل على التمسك بفرائضها وسننها.

(2) انتشار كتب موسى والأنبياء وتداولها أدلة عظيمة على صحة نسبتها إلى الأنبياء المنسوبة إليهم. وقد كانت الغاية من الوحي بها هي نشرها بينهم. والدليل على ذلك أن المؤرخ يوسيفوس قال إن موسى النبي أمر بتوزيع نسخة على كل سبط من أسباط بني إسرائيل. وانتشارها بين بني إسرائيل يثبت عدم تغييرها أو تبديلها، أو تحريف نسبتها إلى غير ما هي له، لأنه إذا تجرَّأ أحد أسباط بني إسرائيل على ذلك هاجمته بقية الأسباط. وهل يُعقل أن بني إسرائيل يغيّرون أو يحرّفون الكتب المقدسة التي تمنحهم امتيازات وبركات تسبّب تمتعهم بالنعيم الدائم؟

(3) ظهرت الكتب المقدسة بين بني إسرائيل مقترنة بأسماء الأنبياء الذين كتبوها. والشيء الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يخل بنسبتها هو أن كاتبها يذكر حوادث لم تحدث. والكتب المقدسة منزهة عن ذلك، فموسى قال إنه غلب سحرة المصريين وشقَّ البحر الأحمر، وإن الله أنزل المنّ والسلوى.

(4) عدم اعتراض أحد من علماء الوثنيين على نسبة هذه الكتب إلى أصحابها يبرهن صحتها.

(5) مما يدل على صحة نسبتها: أسلوب كل نبي، فمثلاً أسلوب موسى غير أسلوب غيره من الأنبياء. وهكذا أسلوب معلقات العرب هو غير أسلوب قصائد الشعراء المخضرمين والمتأخرين، وكذلك طرق المراسلات. فاختلاف أساليب الأنبياء هو من الأدلة على صحة نسبتها إلى كل واحد.

قال المعترض: «ينقطع تواتر التوراة قبل زمان يوشيا بن آمون، والنسخة التي وُجدت بعد 18 سنة من توليه المُلك لا اعتماد عليها، بل ضاعت لما خرّب بختنصر الهيكل، ثم أن أنطيوخوس أبيفانيس دمَّر الكتاب المقدس لما خرَّب الهيكل».

وللرد نقول: (1) كانت التوراة منتشرة بين الأسباط، وأمر موسى اللاويين بوضع الكتاب في جانب التابوت شهادةً عليهم (تثنية 31: 25، 26). ولما أُعيد بناء هيكل سليمان وُضع الكتاب فيه مع جميع كتب الأنبياء. ولما أتى بختنصر وخرَّب الهيكل، لم يمس كهنتهم بشيء، لأنه لم يكن يطلب استئصال ديانتهم. نعم إنه أخذ ذخائر الهيكل والأواني المقدسة، وكان ذلك طمعاً في المال. أما الكتاب المقدس فلم يلتفت إليه (2ملوك 25 و2أخبار 36 وإرميا 52). ومع ذلك فلما سباهم إلى بابل أخذ بنو إسرائيل معهم نسخاً من الكتب المقدسة، كما يُستدل من استشهاد النبي دانيال بالشريعة (دانيال 9: 11، 14) وقد ذكر أيضاً نبوات إرميا (دانيال 9: 2).


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

(2) ورد في عزرا 6: 18 أنه لما تم بناء الهيكل في السنة السادسة من حكم داريوس أُعيدت عبادة بني إسرائيل حسب ما هو مكتوب في كتاب موسى، فلو لم تكن عندهم نسخ من كتب موسى لتعذَّر عليهم عبادة الله حسب ما هو مدون في الشريعة. ومما يدل على أنه كان عندهم نسخ من الكتاب المقدس بعد السبي إلى بابل، أن بني إسرائيل الذين كانوا في السبي طلبوا من عزرا أن يأتي بسفر شريعة موسى، فأتى بها وقرأ فيها من الصباح إلى نصف النهار أمام الرجال والنساء (نحميا 8: 1-6). فلو لم تكن موجودة لما تيسّر أن يقرأ فيها من الصباح إلى الظهر. وفي عهد يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا (سنة 912 ق.م) أمر بالاهتمام الزائد بحفظ الفرائض المدوّنة في الشريعة.

(3) لما مات الملك سليمان انقسمت المملكة إلى قسمين، استقلّت عشرة أسباط عن سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين، ومع ذلك فقد حافظت الأسباط العشرة على التوراة، وتُسمَّى نسختهم بالتوارة السامرية، وهي محفوظة إلى عصرنا هذا. وهناك نسخة أخرى من التوراة عند سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين. فلو ضاعت أو تغيَّرت (كما ادّعى المعترض) لوُجد فيها اختلاف. فعدم وجود اختلاف بينهما، رغم شدة العداوة بين الفريقين، هو من أعظم الأدلة على بقائها على أصلها.

(4) في سنة 286 ق.م أمر بطليموس ملك مصر بترجمة التوراة إلى اللغة اليونانية، وكلَّف اثنين وسبعين من علماء بني إسرائيل فترجموها، لأن بني إسرائيل كانوا منتشرين في أنحاء الدنيا. وهذا يجعل تغييرها وتبديلها بعد انتشارها وترجمتها مستحيلاً.

(5) جمع عزرا النبي كل الأسفار المقدسة في مجلد واحد بمساعدة أعضاء مجلس بني إسرائيل، وكان من أعضائه الأنبياء حجي وزكريا وملاخي، فجمع هؤلاء الأنبياء الكرام الكتب المقدسة (ما عدا أسفار عزرا ونحميا وملاخي). وهذه الثلاثة ضمّها إلى الكتاب المقدس شمعون الورع الذي كان آخر أعضاء المجمع اليهودي.

 وقد أجمع المحقِّقون على بطلان الادِّعاء أن أنطيوخوس أبيفانيس دمَّر الكتاب المقدس لما خرَّب الهيكل، ويقول المؤرخون إن يهوذا المكابي هزم جيوش أنطيوخوس وأعاد الديانة اليهودية إلى رونقها وبهائها، وبنى الهيكل، وأعاد التابوت ووضع الكتب المقدسة فيه.

هذا هو تاريخ الكتب المقدسة، من وقت الأنبياء إلى مجيء المسيح. أما تاريخها من عصر المسيح إلى عصر  المدارس التلمودية فهو أن بني إسرائيل تشتتوا، وكانت اللغة المتداولة وقتئذ يونانية، فاستعملوا التوراة المترجمة إلى اليونانية، والمعروفة باسم «السبعينية». ولما أتى المسيح إلى عالمنا حثَّ الشعب على مطالعتها وتأمل معانيها. ومع أنه كان يوبخهم على غلاظة عقولهم، إلا أنه لم يتَّهمهم بتبديل كتبهم، بل كان يوبخهم على تمسكهم بالقشور، والاقتصار على مظاهر الدين الخارجية، وعدم المبالاة بالأمور الجوهرية، فقال لهم: «فتِّشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية، وهي التي تشهد لي» (يوحنا 5: 39). وقال أيضاً: «تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب» (متى 22: 29). وكثيراً ما استشهد بالتوراة في أقواله: «لا يمكن أن يُنقَض المكتوب» (متى 26: 54). وقال الرسول بولس إن التوراة وحيٌ إلهي (2تيموثاوس 3: 16) وإنها أقوال الله (رومية 3: 2) وكلمة الله (رومية 9: 6). وكان بنو إسرائيل والمسيحيون يطالعونها بالتدقيق. فلو كانت مغيَّرة أو مبدَّلة أو محرَّفة لما كان المسيح له المجد يحثُّ على مطالعتها، ولما استشهد بها تلاميذه في عظاتهم وكتاباتهم.



تاريخ التوراة إلى الطبع

أما تاريخ التوراة من عصر المدارس التلمودية إلى عصر الطباعة، فهو أنه لما خرَّب الرومان أورشليم، وتبدد شمل بني إسرائيل، وجَّه بعض الذين تشتَّتوا في الشرق أنظارهم إلى دراسة الأدب، وفتحوا مدارس لمطالعة الكتب المقدسة، كانت من أفضلها مدرسة طبرية في فلسطين، (وقال إيرونيموس إنها كانت موجودة في القرن الخامس) فتفرّغوا للتمكن من الكتب المقدسة، وبالغوا في التحقيق والتدقيق والحفظ حتى توصّلوا إلى معرفة عدد حروفها. فقالوا ورد حرف الألف في التوراة العبرية نحو 42377، والبت (وهي الباء) نحو 38218، والجمل (وهي الجيم) 29537، والدالث 32530، واليود 66420، والكاف 48253، واللامد 41517 الخ. وهذا ليس بغريب على هذه الأمة التي تتعبد بتلاوة التوراة.



السند المتَّصل للعهد الجديد

جُمعت أسفار العهد الجديد قبل موت الرسول يوحنا، فاطّلع عليها وصدّقها، لأن الله أطال حياته ليقوم بهذه المهمة. وقد حافظ أئمة المسيحيين على هذه الأسفار من جيل إلى آخر بغاية الاهتمام، كما فعل أفراد سبط لاوي الذي أفرزه الله ليحافظ على الشريعة ويقيم شعائرها، فكان أئمة الدين المسيحي منقطعين لتفسيرها وشرحها والوعظ منها، وكانوا شديدي الحرص عليها لأنها تعلن طريق الخلاص والأمجاد السماوية. وترجموها وتناقلوها بالسند القوي المتَّصل من جيل إلى آخر، فانتشرت بين أمم شتى في أنحاء الدنيا، مترجمةً بلغاتهم، فكانت تُتلى عليهم في كنائسهم، وانتشرت انتشاراً عظيماً بحيث أصبح يستحيل إدخال شيء فيها من التغيير أو التبديل.. فكيف يتَّفق أصحاب العقائد العديدة المنتشرة في أنحاء الدنيا على تغيير كتابهم الذي يحضّهم على الأمانة والصدق والحق؟ وقد ورد فيه صريحاً أن «من يزيد على هذا الكتاب يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوَّة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة» (رؤيا 22: 18، 19). فمن يقبل على نفسه الضربات واللعنات؟

ولم يكن ممكناً أن يحرِّف المسيحيون كتابهم، لأن اليهود الذين اشتهروا بعداوتهم لهم كانوا واقفين لهم بالمرصاد.. ثم كيف كان المسيحيون يقبلون كتاباً محرَّفاً؟.. وكيف كانوا يقبلون الاضطهاد والموت في سبيل كتاب محرَّف؟

ولنذكر أسماء بعض الذين ظهروا في القرن الأول إلى الرابع الميلادي واستشهدوا بالكتب المقدسة وتكلموا عنها، مما يدل على متانة السند المتصل لكتب العهد الجديد:


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

استشهاد الرسل بكلام بعضهم: 

استشهد الرسل بكتب بعضهم بعضاً، معترفين بأنها وحي إلهي. فقال بولس الرسول في 1تيموثاوس      5: 18 «الفاعل مستحق أجرته» وهي العبارة الواردة في لوقا 10: 7 مما يدل على أن إنجيل لوقا كان منتشراً وقت كتابة الرسول بولس لتيموثاوس. وقال الرسول يعقوب: «فإن كنتم تكمّلون الناموس الملوكي حسب الكتاب:  تحب قريبك كنفسك، فحسناً تفعلون» (2: 8). وهو اقتباس من متى 22: 39. وقال بطرس الرسول: «كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له، كما في الرسائل كلها أيضاً، متكلّماً فيها عن هذه الأمور، التي فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم يحرّفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي الكتب أيضاً لهلاك أنفسهم» (2بطرس 3: 15، 16). وبما أن الله خصَّ الرسل بقوّة المعجزات، فقد ميَّزوا بين الكتب الموحى بها من غيرها، وكانوا يستشهدون بكتب بعضهم كاستشهادهم بكتب أنبياء العهد القديم. أما الذين كانوا معاصرين لهم، فنذكر منهم:

من رجال القرن الأول: 

(1) برنابا: عمل مع الرسول بولس (أعمال 13: 2، 3، 46، 47 و1كورنثوس 9: 6)، ويُسمّى رسولاً أيضاً (أعمال 14:14) وألّف رسالة كانت لها منزلة كبرى عند القدماء ولا تزال موجودة، استشهد فيها بإنجيل متى ونقل عنه بقوله «مكتوب». وكان اليهود يستعملون هذه الكلمة عند الاستشهاد بالكتب المقدسة. واستشهد بكثير من أقوال العهد الجديد، وذكر عجائب المسيح، واختياره 12 تلميذاً، وجَلْده ولطمه والاستهزاء به والاقتراع على لباسه، وقيامته في أول الأسبوع، وصعوده إلى السماء، وغير ذلك.

(2) أكليمندس: أسقف روما وعمل مع الرسول بولس (فيلبي 4: 3) وكتب رسالة إلى كنيسة كورنثوس استشهد فيها بكثير من أقوال المسيح الواردة في الإنجيل، ومن رسائل الرسل. ويُظن أنه عُيِّن أسقفاً على روما سنة 91م وتوفي سنة 100م في السنة الثالثة من حكم الإمبراطور تراجان.

(3) هرماس: كان معاصراً لبولس الرسول، وذكر اسمه في رومية 16: 4. كتب ثلاثة مجلدات في أواخر القرن الأول استشهد فيها بكثير من كتب العهد الجديد. وكانت له منزلة كبرى عند القدماء.

(4)  أغناطيوس: كان أسقف أنطاكية في سنة 70م واستُشهد في سنة 107م، وكتب عدَّة رسائل لا تزال موجودة، استشهد فيها بالأناجيل ورسائل الرسل.

(5) بوليكاربوس: كان تلميذ الرسول يوحنا، رسمه أسقفاً على إزمير، واجتمع بكثير من الذين رأوا المسيح، ومات شهيداً في سنة 166م وبقيت من مؤلفاته رسالة استشهد فيها بنحو أربعين آية من العهد الجديد، ذكر فيها اتِّضاع المسيح وتعليمه وآلامه وموته على الصليب، وقيامته وصعوده. وأشار فيها إلى ما كابده بولس وغيره من الرسل من الأتعاب في الكرازة والتبشير، وتكلم عن تعاليم المسيح، ونقل عن الرسول يوحنا وغيره.

ومن رجال القرن الثاني: 

(1) بابياس: أسقف هيرابوليس في آسيا، نبغ بين سنة 110 و116م، واجتمع ببوليكاربوس، وربما اجتمع بيوحنا الرسول. واستشهد في مؤلفاته بالأناجيل الأربعة وبرسالة بطرس الأولى ورسالة يوحنا الأولى وأعمال الرسل والرؤيا.

(2) جستن الشهيد: وُلد في إحدى مدن السامرة في فلسطين سنة 89م وآمن بالمسيحية سنة 133م واشتهر في سنة 140م إلى أن استُشهد سنة 168. وكتب عدَّة كتب دفاعاً عن المسيحية، منها رسالة للإمبراطور تيطس أنطونيوس بيوس، ورسالة للإمبراطور ماركوس أنطونيوس ولأعضاء مجلس الشيوخ في روما ولسكانها. وله محاورة مع تريفو اليهودي باقية إلى الآن تُظهر تبحّره في فلسفة فيثوغورس وأفلاطون، وأنه رأى أن الأسلم التمسّك بالمسيحية. وتكلم عن الأناجيل الأربعة، وقال إن المسيحيين كانوا يتعبدون بتلاوتها في معابدهم، وتكلم عن رسائل بولس وبطرس ويوحنا وسفر الرؤيا. ولشهادته منزلة رفيعة لأنها شهادة فيلسوف علاّمة.

(3) المسيحيون في فرنسا: في سنة 170 في عهد ماركوس أنطونيوس قاسى المسيحيون في فرنسا اضطهادات أليمة، ولا سيما في ليون وويانة، فأرسلوا إلى إخوانهم في آسيا رسائل تشرح ما يقاسونه، أشاروا فيها إلى إنجيلي لوقا ويوحنا وأعمال الرسل ورسائل بولس إلى رومية وأفسس وفيلبي وتيموثاوس الأولى وبطرس الأولى ويوحنا والرؤيا. وحافظ أوسابيوس على معظمها. 

(4) مليتو، أسقف ساردس: الذي ألَّف 13 كتاباً وصلنا بعضها، ومن مؤلفاته تفسير الرؤيا.

(5) إيريناوس: أسقف ليون سنة 170م، وشهادته جليلة لأنه كان تلميذ الرسول يوحنا، واجتمع بكثير ممن رأوا الرسل. ومؤلفاته كثيرة بقي منها خمسة كتب، دحض فيها ضلالات المضلّين، وهي تدل على سعة اطّلاعه على كتب الوثنيين، وتمكُّنه من معرفة كتب العهدين القديم والجديد. واستشهد بجميع كتب العهد الجديد، ماعدا رسالة فليمون ورسالة يوحنا الثالثة ورسالة يهوذا.

(6) أثيناغوروس:  نبغ في سنة 180م وكان من فلاسفة أثينا، وهو من مشاهير الكتَّاب. وألَّف رسالة دفاعاً عن المسيحيين قدَّمها للإمبراطور ماركوس أنطونيوس، ورسالة أخرى عن قيامة الموتى استشهد فيها بالكتب المقدسة.

(7) ثاوفيلس: أسقف أنطاكية (181م) الذي ألَّف ثلاثة كتب اقتبس فيها من العهدين القديم والجديد.

ومن رجال القرن الثالث: 

ظهر كثيرون من العلماء في القرن الثالث، منهم أوريجانوس الذي وُلد في مصر سنة 184م، وتوفي سنة 253، واشتهر بالتقوى والفضيلة، حتى كان فلاسفة الوثنيين يعرضون مؤلّفاتهم عليه لتنقيحها وتهذيبها. وفسر الكتب المقدسة، وله مواعظ. وقِسْ على ذلك ديونيسيوس أسقف نيو قيصرية وغيرهم.

ومن رجال القرن الرابع: أوسابيوس المؤرخ أسقف قيصرية، الذي مات سنة 340 ، وهيلاريوس سنة 366، وغيرهما.

وقد وصلنا من مؤلفات أولئك الأئمة الأفاضل نحو خمسين مؤلَّفاً من مؤلَّفاتهم التي تبلغ نحو مائة، منها تفاسير على الكتب المقدسة، ومنها في مواضيع شتى مؤيدة بآيات كثيرة من معظم الكتب المقدسة. وكان أولئك الشهود في أزمنة متنوعة وفي ممالك شتى، فنبغ أكليمندس في روما، وأغناطيوس في أنطاكية، وبوليكاربوس في سميرنا (إزمير)، وجستن الشهيد في سوريا، وإيريناوس في فرنسا، وأثيناغورس في أثينا، وثيوفيلوس في أنطاكية، وأكليمندس وأوريجانوس في الإسكندرية، وترتليان في قرطاجنة، وأغسطينوس في هبّو (وكلاهما في شمال أفريقيا) وأوسابيوس في قيصرية. وهذا يدل على انتشار المسيحية وكتبها المقدسة. ولا يمكن أن يكون هؤلاء جميعاً قد تواطأوا على تحريف كتبهم، ولكنهم شهدوا للحق. 

وقد قارن علماء المسيحيين نحو 686 نسخة من كتب العهد الجديد خلاف التراجم والاقتباسات والاستشهادات، فوُجدت متوافقة. وهذا يدل على تنزّه الكتب المقدسة عن التحريف والتبديل، وسلامتها من شائبة الزيادة والنقصان. وأجمع الجميع أن كتب العهد الجديد كانت متواترة بينهم.

قال المعترض: «اختلف العلماء في زمن كتابة الأناجيل، لأن القدماء الأوَّلين صدَّقوا الكتابات الواهية ودوّنوها، فاقتفى أثرهم الذين أتوا بعدهم».

وللرد نقول: عدم تحديد زمن كتابة كل إنجيل بالتدقيق لا يعني أن ما جاء بها واهٍ، فالمعوّل عليه هو ما جاء في نصوص الإنجيل.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

مخطوطات العهد الجديد

قال المعترض: «لما كانت النسخة الأصلية للكتاب المقدس غير موجودة الآن، فلا يجوز الاعتماد على النسخ الأثرية».

وللرد نقول: هذا الاعتراض مرفوضٌ للأسباب الآتية:

(1) لا يوجد أثر لأصول أهم الكتب القديمة، مثل لوْحَي الحجر اللذين كُتبت عليهما الوصايا العشر، ومع ذلك لا يشك أحد في أن الوصايا العشر الواردة الآن في التوراة هي بعينها التي كانت مدوَّنة على اللوحين المذكورين، لأن التواتر العام دليل على صدقها.

 (2) عاصر كثيرون من المسيحيين النسخة الأصلية وهذه النسخ معاً. ولو كان قد حدث فيها تحريف، لثاروا ضده وأعلنوا اعتراضهم على الملأ.

(3) يرجع تاريخ بعض نُسخ الكتاب إلى سنة 125م، أي بعد الانتهاء من كتابة أجزاء الكتاب المقدس الأصلية بمدة تتراوح بين 60 و25 سنة فقط. وهذا لا يدع مجالاً لحدوث أي تحريف فيها. ويتفوَّق الكتاب المقدس على سائر الكتب بمخطوطاته في الكثرة، فهناك نسخة كاملة من إنجيل يوحنا وُجدت سنة 1923 على بعد 28 كيلو متراً جنوب أسيوط (في مصر) يرجع تاريخها إلى سنة 125م، وهي محفوظة الآن بمكتبة ريلاندز بمانشستر (إنجلترا). وهناك أيضاً بقايا نسخ من الأناجيل التي كتبها كل من متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا، مع رسائل بولس الرسول، وجزء من سفر الرؤيا يرجع تاريخها إلى سنة 180م، وجميعها محفوظة أيضاً هناك. وعدا ذلك توجد مجموعة شتوبي التي تحتوي على أجزاء من العهدين القديم والجديد، يرجع تاريخها إلى سنة 200م. كما توجد مخطوطة مدينة دورا (الواقعة على نهر الفرات) وتحتوي على أجزاء من العهد الجديد، يرجع تاريخها إلى سنة 275م. ومجموعة أرسانيوس (بالفيوم - مصر) تحتوي على كثير من أقوال المسيح، ويرجع تاريخها إلى أوائل القرن الرابع. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، هناك ست نسخ كاملة من الكتاب المقدس يرجع تاريخها إلى ما بين القرنين الثالث والخامس، نُشرت صورٌ لبعض صفحاتها في الكتب والمراجع الهامة، وهي:

(أ) النسخة الإخميمية: اكتشفها العلامة تشستر بيتي في إخميم بصعيد مصر سنة 1945م، ويرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث، وهي محفوظة الآن في لندن.

(ب) نسخة سانت كاترين: ويرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الرابع، وقد اكتشفتها بعثة أمريكية بمساعدة بعض الأساتذة المصريين من جامعة »فاروق« سابقاً (الإسكندرية حالياً) وقد أشارت إلى هذه النسخة الجرائد المصرية لا سيما جريدة الزمان في 15 يوليو (تموز) 1950 وجريدة الأهرام في 6 يوليو (تموز) 1966 عند حديثها عن احتفال جامعة الإسكندرية بمناسبة مرور 1400 سنة على إنشاء دير سانت كاترين، وعند الاحتفال بإحياء مكتبة الإسكندرية القديمة عام 1991.

(ج) النسخة السينائية: ويرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الرابع، وقد عثر تشندروف العالم الألماني على 45 ورقة منها في سنة 1842م في دير سانت كاترين (في شبه جزيرة سيناء)، وعثر على الباقي في المدة من سنة 1852-1859م، ثم أهداها إلى الإسكندر إمبراطور روسيا، وقد صُوِّرت صفحاتها سنة 1911 وأُرسلت إلى بعض المتاحف ودور الكتب. ولما قامت الثورة الشيوعية عُرضت هذه النسخة للبيع، فاشتراها المتحف البريطاني سنة 1935 بما يوازي بضعة ملايين من الدولارات.

(د) النسخة الفاتيكانية: ويرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الرابع، وسُمِّيت بهذا الاسم لأنها كانت ملكاً لمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما، وورد ذكرها في محتويات هذه المكتبة سنة 1475م. لكن لما اقتحمت جيوش نابليون إيطاليا، نُقلت إلى باريس ليدرسها العلماء فيها. وفي عام 1889 صُوِّرت صفحاتها وطُبع منها عدد كبير، أُرسل إلى بعض المتاحف والجامعات. ومن الأدلة على قِدم هذه النسخة، عدم انفصال كلماتها بعضها عن بعض. ويقول رجال الآثار إن كاتبها مصري.

(هـ) النسخة الإسكندرانية: ويرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الخامس، وتتكوَّن من أربعة مجلدات ضخمة، وقد عثر عليها في الإسكندرية لوكاربوس بطريرك الأستانة، فأرسلها إلى تشارلز الأول ملك إنجلترا، على يد السير توماس سفير إنجلترا في الأستانة سنة 1624م. وأُودعت بعد ذلك في المتحف البريطاني سنة 1853م. ويقول رجال الآثار إن النسخة المذكورة كتبها شخص يُدعى «تكلا» وإنها كانت إحدى النسخ التي جُمعت من الإسكندرية سنة 615م لمقارنة الترجمة السريانية عليها. ومن الأدلة على قِدمها أن رسائل بولس الرسول ترد بها غير مقسمة إلى أصحاحات، على نقيض النسخ التي كُتبت بعد القرن الخامس. وقد صُوِّرت صفحاتها سنة 1869م وأُرسلت إلى بعض المتاحف ودور الكتب.

(و) النسخة الأفرائيمية: ويرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الخامس، وكانت مِلكاً لعائلة مديشي في فلورنسا، ثم نُقلت إلى باريس في القرن السادس عشر، وأُودعت بدار الكتب بها.

وعدا النسخ التي ذكرناها توجد النسخة الأمبروسانية (وترجع إلى سنة 450م) والنسخة البيزائية (550م) والنسخة الشرقية (820م) والنسخة البطرسية (916م)، كما توجد 674 نسخة غير كاملة يرجع تاريخها إلى ما بين القرنين الخامس والعاشر، وجميعها محفوظة في المتاحف ودور الكتب الأوروبية.

(ز) وعلاوة على النسخ القديمة توجد جداول لمحتويات الكتاب المقدس، يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث وما بعده:

هناك 13 جدولاً للكتاب المقدس يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث والقرون الأربعة التالية له، يحتوي كل منهما على أسماء أسفار هذا الكتاب وملخص كل سفر منه، وأشهرها: جدول مورتوري المحفوظ بميلان، وجدول أوريجانوس المحفوظ بباريس، وجدول يوذينوس، وجدول أثناسيوس، وجدول يوسابيوس، وجدول لاودكية، وجدول سلاميس، وجدول غريغوريوس. وهذه الجداول محفوظة الآن في متحف لندن وغيره. وقد قام يوشيان وغيره من العلماء بمضاهاة نسخ الكتاب المقدس الموجود بين أيدينا الآن، فلم يجدوا اختلافاً ما، الأمر الذي يدل على أنه لم يحدث به تحريف أو تغيير.

(ح) وتوجد كتب دينية بها اقتباسات كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الأول وما بعده:

1- فمن القرن الأول توجد:

(1) رسالة لأكليمندس (أسقف روما سنة 80م) الذي كان رفيقاً لبولس الرسول (فيلبي 4:3) تحتوي على 59 فصلاً، كلها مواعظ مؤسسة على فصول من الإنجيل. وقد أشار إليها إيريناوس سنة 170م وديونسيوس أسقف كورنثوس سنة 190م وهذه الرسالة محفوظة الآن بمتحف لندن.

(2) ثلاثة كتب لهرميس الذي كان رفيقاً لبولس الرسول (رومية 16:14) وتتحدث عن حياة المسيح والعقائد المسيحية الواردة في العهد الجديد.

(3) سبع رسائل لأغناطيوس (أسقف أنطاكية سنة 95م) تحث على التقوى والقداسة والإيمان الحقيقي بالمسيح، وهي محفوظة الآن بمتحف باريس.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

2- ومن القرن الثاني توجد:

(1) رسالة لبوليكاربوس (أسقف سميرنا، المعروفة اليوم باسم أزمير، والذي كان تلميذاً ليوحنا الرسول) وهي تتحدث عن صلب المسيح وقيامته وصعوده.

(2) تفسير الإنجيل تأليف بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس في ستة مجلدات.

(3) كتاب ليوستينوس الفيلسوف يدافع فيه عن المسيحية، ويجادل بشأنها كثيرين، من بينهم شخص يهودي اسمه تريفو. وكتب يوستينوس أيضاً رسائل إلى الإمبراطورين تيطس أنطونيوس ومارك أنطونيوس، وإلى أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ في روما، يوضح فيها أسباب اعتناقه للمسيحية.

(4) كتاب لهيجسبوس يصف فيه رحلته إلى الكنائس الشرقية والغربية. سجل فيه أنه وجد الكنائس المذكورة تسير وفقاً للتعاليم الواردة في إنجيل يسوع المسيح.

(5) كتاب لإيريناوس أسقف ليون ذكر فيه ما سمعه عن رسل المسيح الإثني عشر، من الأشخاص الذين عاصروهم.

(6) كتاب لأثيناغورس أحد فلاسفة المسيحيين القدامى سجل فيه أن الكنائس تواظب على دراسة إنجيل المسيح المكتوب بواسطة متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا.

(7) كتاب للفيلسوف أرستيدس يتضمن خلاصة التعاليم المسيحية، وقد أهداه مؤلفه إلى الإمبراطور أدريانوس.

(8) كتاب «اتفاق البشائر الأربع» بقلم تيتيانوس.

(9) تفسير الإنجيل بقلم باتنينوس وآخر بقلم أكليمندس.

(10) مؤلفات الفيلسوف ترتليان عن العقائد المسيحية.

3- ومن القرن الثالث يوجد:

(1) كتب أوريجانوس في التفسير والبحوث الدينية، وعددها كما يقول المؤرخون أكثر من 500 كتاب.

(2) تاريخ الكنيسة وتعاليمها الأساسية ليوسابيوس المؤرخ المشهور.

(3) كتب غريغوريوس أسقف قيصرية، وديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية، وكبريان أسقف قرطجنة، وكلها تحتوي على دراسة للعقائد المسيحية، وتفسير لبعض الآيات الكتابية، وكثير من الحوادث التاريخية التي جرت في القرنين الأول والثاني.

وقد أحصى علماء الكتاب المقدس الآيات التي اقتبسها أصحاب الكتب المذكورة، فوجدوا أنها تبلغ حوالي ثلاثة أرباع الآيات الواردة في الكتاب المقدس الذي بين أيدينا، وتحوي كل آيات العهد الجديد ما عدا إحدى عشرة آية، كما وجدوا أنه ليس هناك اقتباس في هذه الكتب إلا وهو موجود في هذا الكتاب. وقال علماء الكتاب المقدس إنه لو ضاعت نسخ الكتاب المقدس الحالي من الوجود، لأمكن جمع معظمه من الكتب الدينية السابق ذكرها، الأمر الذي يدل على أن نسخة الكتاب المقدس الحالية هي هي كما كانت منذ القرون الأول، دون تغيير أو تبديل.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*4 من هو النبي الصادق؟*

(4)

من هو النبي الصادق؟



تأيَّدت التوراة والإنجيل بالمعجزات الباهرة، وبالتعليم المعجزي، فموسى عمل المعجزات الباهرة من فلق البحر الأحمر وإخراج الماء من الصخرة وغير ذلك، وتلقَّى الوصايا من ربه على لوحي حجر. والمسيح أقام الموتى وفتح أعين العميان وشفى المصابين بأمراض متنوعة، وعلَّم تعاليم رائعة غير مسبوقة، وخصوصاً في الموعظة على الجبل، التي ستظل نوراً للأجيال.  

وتأيدت الكتب المقدسة بالنبوَّات أيضاً، فالنبوَّة هي معرفة الغيب. والإنسان مهما أوتي من الذكاء يعجز عن معرفة المستقبل، لأنها غير مبنيَّة على المشاهدة أو الاستنتاج حتى كان يمكن أن يُقاس عليها الغائب، بل كثيراً ما تكون منافية للأحوال العادية والانتظار البشري. ويخرج عن هذا التعريف نبوات الرجل السياسي، لأنه يقيس الغائب على الحاضر، وينبىء عن حوادث مستقبلة بناءً على ما عرفه من طباع قومه وأخلاقهم، وبناءً على ما عرفه من أخلاق الأمة المجاورة لبلاده. ومع ذلك فكثيراً ما يخطئ. ومما يشبه السياسي في إصابة الظن رئيس الجيش ولاعب الشطرنج، فإن معرفة كلٍ منهما بالفوز والغلبة على قرينة مبنيّة على مقدِّمات مشاهَدة، وليس على أمور مبنيّة على الغيب.

وتمتاز النبوّات الصحيحة من الكاذبة بأمور، منها: أن النبوات الكاذبة تكون مبهمة ملتَبَسة، مثل هذا لما استشار كروسوس العرّافة في دلفي بخصوص محاربة الفرس، أنبأته بأنه «سيُخرب مملكة عظمى». ففهم بذلك أنه ينتصر على الفرس، وإن كانت هذه العبارة تحتمل أيضاً معنى هزيمته هو، فحارب الفرس وانهزم شرَّ هزيمة.

كثيرون من البشر مخلصون في حمل الحق، لكن هذا لا ينفي أن هناك عدداً من البشر أساءوا استخدام الحق، فلبسوا ثيابه واستخدموه لتحقيق أغراض خاصة، مثل مكسب مادي أو اجتماعي، وأضلّوا خلفهم الكثيرين. ترى كيف نتعرَّف على هؤلاء ونكتشفهم؟

يعلّمنا المسيح عن كيفية التفرقة بين حامل الحق ومزيِّف الحق، أو كيف نكتشف كذب المعلّم.

(1) نكتشف صدق المعلم من صدق رسالته: قال المسيح: «احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان، ولكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة» (متى 7: 15). وأيضاً: «كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب يا رب، أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟ فحينئذ أصرِّح لهم: إني لم أعرفكم قط. اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم» (متى 7: 22، 23).

ويتَّضح كذب الرسالة عندما نطابقها بكلمة الله الصادقة التي أوحى بها منذ البدء لأنبيائه، في تسلسل واضح وبطريق تصاعُدي. فالمعلم الذي يكرر رسالة جاءت من قبل ليس معلماً، لكنه مقلِّد، لأنه لم يأتِ بجديد في الطريق التصاعدي لوحي الله. فقد بدأ الوحي الإلهي بالوحي الشفهي بدءاً من آدم إلى موسى، ثم بالوحي المكتوب ابتداءً من موسى إلى المسيح، ثم بالوحي المتجسِّد في المسيح: «الله بعد ما كلَّم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلّمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه، الذي جعله وارثاً لكل شيء، الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين» (عبرانيين 1:1). فالوحي تدرَّج من وحي شفهي، إلى كتابي، إلى متجسِّد. والأحكام تدرَّجت من عين بعين وسن بسن، إلى تحب قريبك كنفسك، ثم إلى أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسِنوا إلى مبغضيكم.

ولقد حدث كثيراً في تاريخ شعب الرب أن ظهر أنبياء يقطعون هذا التسلسل الإلهي والتصاعدي، ويرتدُّون إلى تعاليم السَّلَف، ويرجعون بالإنسان إلى دائرة أو مرحلة تخطّاها من زمن بعيد في علاقته بالله. وقد قال الله عن هؤلاء: «لم أرسل الأنبياء بل هم جَرَوْا. لم أتكلم معهم بل هم تنبأوا. ولو وقفوا في مجلسي لأخبروا شعبي بكلامي وردُّوهم عن طريقهم الرّديء وعن شر أعمالهم. ألعلّي إلهٌ من قريب يقول الرب، ولست إلهاً من بعيد؟.. قد سمعتُ ما قالتْهُ الأنبياء الذين تنبأوا باسمي بالكذب قائلين: حلِمْتُ حلمت.. النبي الذي معه حُلمٌ فليقُصَّ حُلماً، والذي معه كلمتي فليتكلم بكلمتي بالحق. ما للتبن مع الحنطة يقول الرب؟ أليست هكذا كلمتي كنارٍ يقول الرب وكمطرقةٍ تحطم الصخر.. وأنا لم أرسلهم ولا أمرتُهم»  (إرميا 23: 21-32).

ويقول بطرس الرسول: «نائلين غاية إيمانكم خلاصَ النفوس، الخلاصَ الذي فتَّش وبحث عنه أنبياءٌ. الذين تنبَّأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم. باحثين أيُّ وقتٍ أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدلُّ عليه روحُ المسيح الذي فيهم، إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها» (1بطرس 1: 9-11). وأيضاً «عندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي أثبت، التي تفعلون حسناً إن انتبهتم إليها، كما إلى سراجٍ منيرٍ في موضعٍ مظلم» (2بطرس 1: 19).

فمقياس صحة التعليم هو الكلمة المقدسة الموحى بها في العهدين القديم والجديد. وإذا أردت أن تمتحن صدق معلِّمٍ من المعلمين، فامتحن ما يقوله بمقارنته بالكلمة المقدسة: هل يسير في الطريق الذي رسمه الله من قبل للبشر؟ هل تتطابق كلماته مع الوحي المقدس السابق له؟ هل يتوافق مع النَّغم الإلهي المتصاعد، من كلمة شفهية إلى كلمة مكتوبة إلى الكلمة المتجسِّد؟ هذا هو السؤال، وهذا هو المحك.

(2) نكتشف صدق المعلم أو النبي من معجزته الحقيقية: فكل معلم يأتي بكلام الله، يؤيده الله بمعجزة حقيقية شكلاً وموضوعاً. يقول المسيح: «كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب يا رب، أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟ فحينئذ أصرّح لهم إني لم أعرفكم قط» (متى 7: 22، 23). وهؤلاء أنبياء صنعوا معجزات لكنها غير حقيقية. فقد قاموا بالمعجزة كشكل خارجي، أو بمعنى آخر استدعوا المعجزة من خارجهم كالحُواة والسحرة. لكن معجزة النبي الحقيقي هي التي تنبع من داخله، أي يكون هو كشخصٍ معجزةً في ذاته، لأن الله يؤيده.

بعد أن أجرى المسيح معجزة إشباع الخمسة آلاف فتش الناس عليه ولم يجدوه، فركبوا مراكب إلى كفرناحوم ووجدوه في عبر البحر، فقالوا له: «يا معلم متى صرت هنا؟» فواجههم بالقول: «الحق الحق أقول لكم، أنتم تطلبونني ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات، بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم. اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي». قالوا له: «ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل أعمال الله؟» أجاب: «هذا هو عمل الله: أن تؤمنوا بالذي هو أرسله». فسألوه: «أيّةُ آيةٍ تصنع لنرى ونؤمن بك؟ ماذا تعمل؟ آباؤنا أكلوا المن في البرية..» قال لهم: «الحق الحق أقول لكم، ليس موسى أعطاكم الخبز من السماء، بل أبي يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء». فقالوا له: «يا سيد أعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز». فقال: «أنا هو خبز الحياة. من يُقبل إليَّ فلا يجوع، ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً» (يوحنا 6: 25-40).


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

فالمعجزة هنا ليست من عمل يدي المسيح فحسب، لكنه هو في ذاته المعجزة، وكل معجزة قام بها نابعةٌ من داخله وتشير إليه. فعندما يشبع الجياع فهو نفسه خبز الحياة (يوحنا 6: 48)، وعندما يفتح عيني المولود أعمى فهو نور العالم (يوحنا 8: 12). وعندما يقيم الموتى فهو القيامة والحياة (يوحنا 11: 25).

لكن عندما يأتي نبي أو معلم بمعجزة لا يعيشها ولا تعبِّر عنه، فهذه مأساة وخدعة للبشر. ويقول لهم الله: «لم أعرفكم قط! اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم». يقول كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين: «فكيف ننجو نحن إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره، قد ابتدأ الرب بالتكلُّمُ به ثم تثبَّت لنا من الذين سمعوا، شاهداً الله معهم بآيات وعجائب وقوات متنوعة، ومواهب الروح  القدس حسب إرادته» (عبرانيين 2: 3، 4).

(3) نكتشف صدق المعلم أو النبي من صدق أصله: قال المسيح: «احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان». وبمحاولة كشف  أصل النبي نستطيع أن نكتشف من يكون. فمنذ أن اختار الله إبراهيم وضع النبوَّة في نسله: إسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط. ولذلك استمرت شجرة النبوَّة تطرح من داخل هذه الأسرة. ولذلك قال موسى لشعبه: «يُقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون» (تثنية 18: 15). ويقول الرب: «أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به» (تثنية 18:18). وقد تحققت هذه النبوَّة في المسيح، الذي بمجيئه اكتمل الوحي المكتوب، وفيه جاء الوحي المتجسِّد، وانكشفت كل الأسرار والإعلانات، بالفداء والقيامة.

(4) نكتشف صدق المعلم أو النبي من ثمر رسالته: ولئن كان أصل النبي شيئاً يُخْتَلَف عليه، إلا أن هناك علامةً أخرى للنبي، وهي ثمر الرسالة، إذ يقول المسيح: «من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. هل يجتنون من الشوك عنباً أو من الحسك تيناً؟» (متى 7: 16-20). ويظهر ثمر أية نبوَّة من أمرين: الأول تعليم جديد يقدِّم أبعاداً جديدة عن الله لم تكن معروفة من قبل، والثاني نوعية الأتباع الذين تجتذبهم هذه النبوَّة. فالنبي الحقيقي معه جديد عن جوانب شخص الله السرمدي، مع إظهار هذه الجوانب للإنسان: إظهار الله في عدالته ومحبته، ومعرفة الله بأكثر قرب وإدراك. فالله، كما قدَّمه موسى، كان أكثر وضوحاً مما قدمه إبراهيم. وكان إيليا أوضح من موسى. ثم جاء إشعياء ليعلن جانب الألم والأحاسيس والمشاعر في الله، فكان أكثر وضوحاً. ثم جاء المسيح إعلاناً كاملاً نهائياً. لذلك فمقياس أي نبوَّة هو مقدار الجديد الذي تقدمه عن الله في علاقته بالإنسان.

أما الثمر الثاني فهو نوعية التابعين. إذا أردت أن تدرك الفرق بين النبي الآتي من الله ومن يدَّعي النبوَّة، فانظر إلى التابعين، فالتابعون هم ثمرة النبوَّة: فالرسالة الحقيقية هي التي تدعو إلى اتساع الأفق بما يتناسب مع الفكر الإلهي، كما تدعو إلى الثقافة والتحضُّر وإلى الحب والأمانة. الرسالة الحقيقية هي التي تدعو إلى المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة، لأنها «معين نظيره» (تكوين 2: 18). قُل لي ما هي مكانة المرأة في أي مجتمع، أقلْ لك مدى تحضُّره أو تخلّفه. إن الرسالة التي تفصل بين الدين والحضارة، وبين ما هو روحي وما هو زمني، بين الطهارة الخارجية وطهارة الفكر، هي رسالة إنسانية وليست إلهية. قال المسيح: «من ثمارهم تعرفونهم« أي من مستوى الأتباع تعرف المعلم، ومن مستوى الشعب تعرف القائد، لأنهم ثمرة يديه. فصانع الحضارة هو الدين. وبالرغم من أن بعض البشر رفضوا الدين، إلا أن القِيَم التي غُرست فيهم من آلاف السنين لا زالت تترك آثارها عليهم. فهي سرُّ تحضُّرهم ووجودهم كبشرٍ أسوياء.

(5) نكتشف صدق المعلم أو النبي من توافق حياته مع تعليمه: فقد قال المسيح: «من عمل وعلَّم فهذا يُدعى عظيماً في ملكوت السماوات» (متى 5: 19). فكلمة النبي أو رسالته يجب أن ترتبط بحياته دون انفصام. كان الأنبياء في القديم يعبِّرون عن رسائلهم بحياتهم وبأجسادهم. فمثلاً كانت رسالة إرميا أن يتحدث عن السبي الذي سيذهب الشعب إليه، فأتى بنير خشبي وضعه على كتفيه. وعندما حطَّم الملك النير الخشبي وضع نيراً من حديد وسار به بين الناس، يتحدث عن الشعب الذي سيحمل النير في السبي (إرميا 28). وإيليا عاش متقشفاً في الصحراء ليعبِّر عن رسالته (1ملوك 19: 8). وهوشع الكاهن تزوج من امرأة زانيةٍ كما أمره الرب، ليقدِّم صورة حيَّة لمحبَّة الرب لشعبه رغم زناه، وكانت حياة هوشع هي رسالته (هوشع 1 و3). لكن إذا جاء نبي يتحدث عن رسالة هو لا يعيشها، فهو منفصل تماماً عن كلمته. فالنبي الذي يتحدث عن العدالة والنقاء والأمانة، عليه أن يعيش هذه الصفات. والمسيح لم يعلِّم تعليماً لم يعشه هو أولاً.

(6) ونكتشف صدق المعلم أو النبي من تحدّي رسالته لعوامل الهدم: فالرسالة التي تقف شامخة رغم كل محاولات الهدم، رسالة صادقة. الرسالة التي لا تخشى الانتقاد والتقييم المستمر في العهود المختلفة هي رسالة مؤسسة على الصخر. فالرسالة الحقيقية لا تحتاج إلى حماية بشر في مواجهة النقد والتقييم. ولرسالة المسيح 2000 عام، تعرضت فيها لكل معاول الهدم والانتقاد، وما زالت. حتى في البلاد المسيحية، نجد الإذاعة والتليفزيون والصحافة تترك المجال بكل حرية لمن يريد أن ينتقد المسيحية أو الكتاب المقدس. لكن يبقى في النهاية التعليم الصحيح، فلا يصح إلا الصحيح، كما يقولون. يقول المسيح: «كل من يسمع أقوالي هذه ويعمل بها أشبِّهه برجلٍ عاقلٍ بنى بيته على الصخر. فنزل المطر وجاءت الأنهار وهبَّت الرياح ووقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط، لأنه كان مؤسَّساً على الصخر. وكل من يسمع أقوالي هذه ولا يعمل بها يُشبَّه برجلٍ جاهلٍ بنى بيته على الرمل. فنزل المطر وجاءت الأنهار وهبَّت الرياح وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط، وكان سقوطه عظيماً» (متى 7: 24-27).

إن كنت تريد أن تكتشف صدق رسالة أو نبوَّة، اتركها للناس ينتقدونها ويفسرونها ويحللونها، فإن صمدت للنقد واستطاعت أن تقاوم، تكون رسالة صادقة من الله. لا تحاول أن تحميها برجال أو مال أو سلاح، فالرسالة الصادقة قوتها في الحق الذي تحتويه.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

7) نكتشف صدق النبي من نوعية السلطان الذي يتمتع به: لقد بُهتت الجموع من تعليم المسيح لأنه كان يتحدث بسلطان وليس كالكتبة. والسلطان هنا لم يكن سلطان قوة يُرغم بها الناس على سماعه، ولا سلطان نفوذ أو كهنوت، فقد كان المسيح إنساناً بسيطاً. لم يكن من الأسرة الكهنوتية، ولم يكن زعيماً يحمل سلاحاً، لكنه كان يحمل سلطان الكلمة التي يتفوَّه بها، فهو كلمة الله. يقول المسيح: «خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني» (يوحنا 10: 27). إنه يعرفنا ولذلك له سلطان علينا.

وقف أحد المرنمين العظماء في حفل ضخم ورنم: «الرب راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شيء. في مراعٍ خضرٍ يربضني، إلى مياه الراحة يوردني يردُّّ نفسي. يهديني إلى سبل البر.. أيضاً إذا سِرْتُ في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً لأنك أنت معي. عصاك وعكازك هما يعزيانني» (مزمور 23) فاستمتع الناس بالترنيم جداً وصفقوا له. ثم وقف بعده مرنم آخر ورنم نفس المزمور، فبكى الناس عند سماعه، فقال أحد الجالسين: «المرنم الأول يعرف المزمور جيداً، أما الثاني فيعرف رب المزمور». والنبي الحقيقي هو الذي يعرف الله.

نبوَّات الكتاب المقدس:

أعلن الأنبياء  نبوّات الكتاب المقدس بوضوح، وعلى رؤوس الأشهاد. وكان النبي يعرف أنه إذا لم يتم شيء من نبوّاته عرّض نفسه للتهلكة. ومن النبوات ما تحقَّق في الحال، ومنها ما تمّ ويتم في المستقبل، وكان تحقيق بعض النبوّات في الحال دلالة على صدق النبي في باقي أقواله.

ولنضرب بعض أمثلة توضح ذلك من نبوَّة إشعياء، فنقول: 

(1) لمَّا تحالف ملك أرام مع ملك إسرائيل على إخراب مملكة يهوذا وأتيا وحاصراها، ارتعب آحاز ملك يهوذا وكل شعبه. فأتاه النبي إشعياء وسط هذه الشدة، وأكد له أمام الجميع أن الله سيُحبط عملهما وأنهما سيموتان بعد برهة قصيرة. وأنه قبل أن يعرف الصبي الذي يولد في عشرة أشهر أن يدعو يا أبي ويا أمي، يستولي ملك أشور على دمشق عاصمة مملكة أرام وعلى السامرة عاصمة مملكة إسرائيل (إشعياء 7: 1-9 و8: 4) وأعلن النبي إشعياء تفاصيل زمن تحقيق نبوَّته، وأن صوت الرعد الذي يفزع الأشوريين يكون صوت تهليل وحبور لأورشليم (إشعياء 29: 6-8 و30: 29-32). فتحققت هذه النبوَّة تماماً بعد ثلاث سنين، مع أنه وقت النبوَّة لم يكن هناك ما يدل على هلاك جيش سنحاريب.

(2) لما أرسل مرودخ بلادان ملك بابل سفراء إلى حزقيا ملك يهوذا ليهنئوه بالشفاء من مرضه، أراه حزقيا خزائنه متباهياً بها، فتنبأ إشعياء قائلاً: «ستُنقَل خزائنك إلى بابل، ويُسبَى أولادك ويكونون خصياناً في قصر ملك بابل» (إشعياء 39). وكانت هذه النبوَّة بخلاف المنتظر، لأن ملك يهوذا كان حليفاً لملك بابل، وكان ملك بابل وقت النبوَّة ضعيفاً لا يقدر أن يفعل شيئاً من ذلك.

(3) تنبأ إشعياء عن رجوع بني إسرائيل إلى وطنهم من سبيهم، بل تنبأ باسم الملك الذي يعيدهم فقال في أصحاح 44: 28 و45: 1 إن كورش ملك الفرس هو الذي يطلقهم من السبي، مع أن كورش هذا لم يولد إلا بعد مئة سنة من النطق بهذه النبوَّة. وقد تم ما أنبأ إشعياء به.

(4) ومن ذلك نبواته عن خراب بابل، مع أنها كانت في عهده زاهية زاهرة، ولكن تم خرابها بحيث لم يعرف أحد الآن لها موقعاً. وقِس على ذلك نبوات الأنبياء الصادقين.  لقد جاءت نبوات الكتاب بتفصيلات دقيقة، لا يمكن أن تكون قد تحققت بالصدفة، أو لأن قائلها كان قارئاً حكيماً للمستقبل.

(5) وإليك نموذجاً من النبوات المفصَّلة عن المسيح:

مكان ميلاده (ميخا 5: 2). * من عذراء (إشعياء 7: 14). * قتل أطفال بيت لحم وقتها (إرميا 31: 15). *الهروب إلى مصر (هوشع 11: 1). * دخول المسيح الانتصاري إلى أورشليم (زكريا 9:9). * يخونه صديق بثلاثين من الفضة (مزمور 41: 9 وزكريا 11: 12). * يشترون بالفضة حقلاً (زكريا 11: 13). * يُصلب المسيح مع الأشرار (إشعياء 53: 12) * تُثقَب يداه ورجلاه (مزمور 22: 6، 8). * يُطعَن في جنبه (زكريا 12: 10). * يقوم من بين الأموات (مزمور 16: 10). * يصعد للسماء (مزمور 68: 18).

(6) وهناك نبوات عن عظمة المسيح المخلِّص الآتي، ففي إشعياء 9: 6 يُسمَّى «الإله القدير»، وفي إرميا 23: 6 يُسمى «الرب برنا»، وفي ميخا 5: 2 يُوصف بأنه الأزلي الأبدي «مخارجه من القديم، منذ أيام الأزل»، وفي دانيال 7: 14 يُقال عنه «سلطانه سلطان أبدي لن يزول»، وفي زكريا 13: 7 يوصف بأنه رفيق لرب الجنود، وفي ملاخي 3: 1 يقال إنه سيأتي بغتة إلى هيكله.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*5 سلامة  العهد الجديد*

5)

سلامة  العهد الجديد



أوحى الله بكلمته لتكون هداية للبشر تقودهم إلى الخلاص والأبدية السعيدة، ولا يمكن أن يترك وحيه ليعبث به الأشرار والمفسدون. ونوضح في هذا الفصل سلامة العهد الجديد دينياً وتاريخياً.



1 - سلامته الدينية

تتضح سلامة العهد الجديد دينياً من الحقائق التالية:

(1) تحقَّقت نبوات العهد القديم في العهد الجديد:

أوحى الله بالعهد القديم إلى موسى النبي وغيره من أنبياء بني إسرائيل، ويتمسك به اليهود الذين إلى يومنا لا يؤمنون بالمسيحية. والعهد القديم مليء بالرموز والنبوات عن المسيح، وولادته العذراوية، واسم الأسرة التي يولد منها، والبلدة التي يولد فيها. وتدل تلك النبوات أيضاً على أعماله وصفاته، وموته كفارة عن البشر وقيامته، وغير ذلك من الأمور الخاصة به. وبمضاهاة هذه النبوات وتطبيق تلك الرموز على ما ورد في الإنجيل عن المسيح، نرى أنها كلها تنطبق عليه كل الانطباق.

فمن جهة شخصيته قارن مثلاً إشعياء 9: 6 مع لوقا 1: 32، 33. ومن جهة ولادته العذراوية قارن إشعياء 7: 14 مع لوقا 1: 31 ومن جهة الأسرة التي يولد منها قارن ميخا 5: 2 مع متى 1: 2، 3، 2: 5، 6 ومن جهة أعماله وتصرفاته قارن إشعياء 42: 1-9 مع متى 12: 14-21. ومن جهة موته كفارة قارن إشعياء 53 مع يوحنا 10: 11. ومن جهة قيامته من الأموات قارن مزمور 16: 10 مع متى 28: 6 الأمر الذي يدل على عدم حدوث أي تحريف في الإنجيل.

وقد قام عالِم الرياضيات الأمريكي «بيتر ستونر» بحساب نسبة تحقيق أيَّة 48 نبوَّة (وهي التي يمكن حساب نسبة تحقيقها رياضياً) بطريق الصدفة، فوجد أن لها فرصة واحدة من بين عدد واحد أمامه 181 صفراً من الفُرص. فمن المستحيل أن يكون تحقيق تلك النبوات بطريق الصدفة!

(2) حرَّض الوحي على التمسُّك الشديد بكل آياته، وأنذر كل من يزيد عليها أو يحذف منها:

أمر الله بخصوص آياته: «اربِطها على قلبك دائماً. قلِّد بها عنقك. إذا ذهبت تهديك. إذا نِمت تحرسك. وإذا استيقظت فهي تحدِّثك» (أمثال 6: 21، 22) وأمر أيضاً: «لتكن.. على قلبك.. وقُصَّها على أولادك. وتكلَّم بها حين تجلس في بيتك، وحين تمشي في الطريق، وحين تنام، وحين تقوم. اربِطها علامة على يدك، ولتكُن عصائب بين عينيك. واكتُبها على قوائم أبواب بيتك، وعلى أبوابك» (تثنية 6:6-9). وأيضاً: «لا تمِل عنها يميناً أو شمالاً لكي تفلح حيثما تذهب. لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك، بل تلهج فيه نهاراً وليلاً، لكي تتحفَّظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه» (يشوع 1: 7، 8). كما أمر: «ولا تزيدوا على الكلام.. ولا تنقصوا منه، لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيتكم بها» (تثنية 4: 2) و«كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به، احرصوا لتعملوه. لا تزد عليه ولا تُنقِص منه» (تثنية 12: 32) وحذَّرهم: «إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا (أي كتاب النبوَّة) يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوَّة، يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة» (رؤيا 22: 18، 19). فبعد كل هذه التحذيرات لا يمكن لمسيحي أن يحذف كلمة من الكتاب المقدس أو يضيف أخرى إليه.

(3) رحَّب المسيحيون بالاضطهاد في سبيل التمسُّك بما جاء في الإنجيل:

لو أن المسيحيين الأوائل حرفوا آية من الآيات الخاصة بشخصية المسيح أو موته الكفاري نيابةً عن البشر (وهما أهم موضوعات الكتاب المقدس) لما كانوا يُعرِّضون أنفسهم للاضطهادات القاسية التي كانت تحل بهم منذ القرون الأولى، من اليهود والوثنيين على السواء. فليس هناك عاقل يعرِّض نفسه للاضطهاد بسب أمرٍ زوَّره واختلقه، أو في سبيل أمر يشك في تزويره أو صحته!

وقد أشار الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد إلى هذه الحقيقة فقال: «ومن بدع (أهل) القرن العشرين سهولة الاتهام كلما نظروا في تاريخ الأقدمين فوجدوا في كلامهم أنباء لا يسيغونها وصفات لا يشاهدونها ولا يعقلونها. ومن ذلك اتهامهم الرسل بالكذب فيما كانوا يثبتونه من أعاجيب العيان أو أعاجيب النقل. ولكننا نعتقد أن التاريخ الصحيح يأبى هذا الاتهام، لأنه أصعب تصديقاً من القول بأن أولئك العُداة أبرياء من تعمُّد الكذب والاختلاق. فشتان بين عمل المؤمن الذي لا يبالي بالموت تصديقاً لعقيدته، وعمل المحتال الذي يكذب ويعلم أنه يكذب، وأنه يدعو الناس إلى الأكاذيب. مثل هذا لا يُقدم على الموت في سبيل عقيدة مدخولة، وهو أول من يعلم زيفها وخداعها. وهيهات أن يوجد بين الكذبة العامدين من يستبسل في نشر دينه كما استبسل الرسل المسيحيون. فإذا كان المؤلف الصادق من يأخذ بأقرب القولين إلى التصديق، فأقرب القولين أن الرسل لم يكذبوا في ما رووه، وفي ما قالوا إنهم رأوه، أو سمعوه ممن رآه» (كتاب «عبقرية المسيح» ص 118 و189).

(4) اتَّفق كتَبَة الإنجيل في كل ما كتبوه: 

 (أ) وجود أربعة كتب لأشخاص مختلفين (من جهة العُمر والثقافة والطباع والجنسية) عن سيرة المسيح، أفضل جداً للباحثين عن الحقيقة مما لو كان هناك كتاب واحد عن سيرته.

(ب) إن اتفاق الشهود في حادثة ما، من جهة كل لفظ فيها، مدعاة للطعن في شهادتهم بدعوى التواطؤ، بينما اختلافهم في اللفظ دون المعنى دليل على صدق شهاداتهم.

(ج) كان كتَبة الإنجيل على درجة سامية من القداسة والأمانة وإنكار الذات، حتى استطاعوا التأثير على كثيرين من اليهود والوثنيين، فصرفوهم عن أهوائهم وشهواتهم المتعددة، وقادوهم إلى حياة الطاعة لله والتوافق معه في صفاته السامية.

أما ما يُقال عنه «اختلاف بين كتبة الإنجيل» الذي يتَّخذه البعض دليلاً على حدوث تحريف فيه (كما يدَّعون) فهو اختلاف لفظي فحسب، وأسبابه:


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

(أ) أن كل واحد من البشيرين الأربعة كتب على انفراد.

(ب) وأنه كتب إلى جماعة تختلف عن الجماعات التي كتب إليها الآخرون من جهة الثقافة والعادات.

(ج) كما أنه كتب إلى جماعته عن ناحية من نواحي شخصية المسيح، رأى بإرشاد الله ضرورة توجيه أنظارهم إليها بصفة خاصة. فقد كتب متى لليهود موضحاً تحقيق النبوات في المسيح، وكتب مرقس للرومان منبِّراً على سلطان المسيح، وكتب لوقا للوالي ثاوفيلس مبرزاً رقَّة مشاعر المسيح، وكتب يوحنا عن لاهوت المسيح.. وهذا الاختلاف ليس اختلاف التعارض، بل تنوُّع التوافق والانسجام. وهذا يبرهن لنا أنه لا مجال للقول بحدوث اختلاف في الإنجيل.

ويقول الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد: «إذا اختلطت الروايات في أخبار المسيح، فليس في هذا الاختلاط بدع، ولا دليل قاطع على الإنكار، لأن الأناجيل تضمَّنت أقوالاً في مناسبتها لا يسهل القول باختلافها، لأن مواطن الاختلاف بينهما معقولة مع استقصاء أسبابها والمقارنة بينها وبين آثارها. كما أن مواضع الاتفاق بينهما تدل على أنها رسالة واحدة من وحي واحد» (كتاب «عبقرية المسيح» ص 88-90 و«الله» ص 149 و154 و194).

إنه إنجيل واحدٌ إذاً، موضوعه الخبر المفرح الواحد أن المسيح جاء إلى أرضنا فادياً ومخلَّصاً، هو النبي وموضوع النبوات، وهو الرسالة والرسول، وهو الكلمة والمتكلم.

(5) صدَّق العهد الجديد على كل ما جاء بالعهد القديم:

(أ) كانت التوراة موجودة في أيدي اليهود قبل مجيء المسيح بمئات السنين، وكانت هناك نسخٌ منها في الهيكل والمجامع والمدارس الدينية. وكان الكهنة واللاويون يقدسون هذه النسخ كل التقديس ويحافظون عليها بكل دقة وعناية (تثنية 31: 9 و2ملوك 22: 8). وكانت هناك أيضاً نسخ منها في أيدي القضاة والملوك وأتقياء اليهود والكتبة والفريسيين والناموسيين (تثنية 17: 18) وكان هؤلاء جميعاً يواظبون على قراءتها كل يوم، كما كانوا يعرفون عدد آياتها وكلماتها وحروفها، بل وأيضاً عدد المرات التي تستعمل فيها كل كلمة وكل حرف.

(ب) بسبب خوف اليهود الشديد من التعرُّض لقضاء الله المريع إذا حدث خطأ ما في كتابة التوراة، كانوا لا يعهدون بنسخها إلا لفئة خاصة من رجال الدين الملمّين بها. وكان هؤلاء الكتَبة يصلّون كثيراً قبل قيامهم بعملهم هذا حتى لا يخطئوا. وإذا وصلوا إلى كتابة اسم الجلالة كانوا يكتبونه بقلم خاص غير الذي يكتبون به بقية النص. وعندما يفرغون من كتابة التوراة، كانوا يسلّمونها إلى غيرهم للمراجعة، فيراجعونها كلمة كلمة. ولكي لا يكون لديهم شك في دقة المراجعة كانوا يُحصون عدد كلمات التوراة المكتوبة وعدد حروفها وعدد كل نوع من الحروف أيضاً، ويطابقون كل ذلك على النسخة الأصلية. فإذا وجدوا أخطاء قليلة في المخطوطة صوَّبوها. أما إذا وجدوا أخطاء كثيرة فكانوا يحرقونها. 

(ج) صدَّق المسيح وتلاميذه على العهد القديم، فكانوا يقتبسون في أقوالهم الكثير مما ورد في التوراة من نبوّات وشرائع، حتى بلغ ما اقتبسوه من هذه وتلك نحو مئتي آية. وهذا يبرهن أنه لا يمكن أن تكون التوراة قد تحرَّفت. ولما كان قدامى العلماء يثقون كل الثقة أن التوراة هي أقوال الله، وأنها لم تتعرض لأي تحريف، كانوا يواظبون على تلاوتها.



2 - سلامته التاريخية

كلمة «الإنجيل» معرّبة عن الكلمة اليونانية «إفانجيليون» ومعناها «البشارة» أو «الخبر السار»، لأنه يعلن للملأ محبة اللّه العظيمة للخطاة وموت المسيح كفارةً عنهم، حتى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به منهم إيماناً حقيقياً، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 3: 16).

وقبل الرد على الدعوى بحدوث تحريف في الإنجيل، نقول: إنه من الممكن لأي إنسان أن يتّهم آخر بما يشاء من تُهم، لكن إذا لم يستطع إثباتها بأدلة مقنعة، يكون اتهامه باطلاً. فمن الواجب على القائلين بحدوث تحريف في الإنجيل أن يذكروا (1) الآيات التي أصابها التحريف، وكيف كانت قبل تحريفها. (2) أسماء الذين قاموا بالتحريف، ومتى قاموا به، وما هي غايتهم منه. (3) كيف استطاعوا أن يقوموا بالتحريف، مع العلم أنه كان يوجد منذ القرن الثاني آلاف النسخ من الإنجيل في بلاد متفرقة وبلغات متعددة، الأمر الذي يتعذر معه إجراء تحريف فيها جميعاً. (4) وأخيراً أن يذكروا الطريقة التي لجأ إليها المحرِّفون ليُخْفوا التحريف المزعوم، حتى لم يستطع اكتشافه إلا المعترضون، بعد مئات السنين من حدوثه. وبما أن المعترضين اكتفوا بالاتّهام دون ذكر الأدلة التي تثبته، يكون اتهامهم باطلاً.

ونوجِّه للمعترضين مجموعة أسئلة: لمصلحة من كان يحدث التحريف، لو أنه حدث؟ من هو المستفيد من التحريف؟ هل قدَّم المسيح لأتباعه رشوة ليكتبوا عنه حقائق غير صحيحة؟

ومن جانبنا نورد هنا خمسة أدلةّ تبرهن سلامة الإنجيل من الناحية التاريخية.

(1) لم يعترض معاصرو المسيح ومن جاءوا بعدهم في القرون الأولى على شيء مما ورد فيه:

(أ)  كان الإنجيل قد أخذ في الانتشار شفوياً بعد صعود المسيح إلى السماء بعشرة أيام، وذلك بين سكان أورشليم الذين عاصروا المسيح وعرفوا كل شيء عنه (أعمال 2: 7-11) دون أن ينهض واحد منهم لمناقضة شيء مما جاء فيه. وبعد ذلك انتشر الإنجيل في مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات في كثير من بلاد الشرق والغرب بلغات سكانها. وكان معظم هؤلاء بسبب انتشار الثقافة اليونانية وقتئذ بينهم، لا يقبلون الأخبار إلا بعد فحصها وتمحيصها من كل الوجوه (اقرأ مثلاً أعمال 19: 8-12 و17-34). وبالرجوع إلى التاريخ لا نرى أحداً قد اتّهم المبشرين بالإنجيل بتحريفٍ أو تزويرٍ ما.

(ب)  رغم أن اليهود والوثنيين كانوا يتهكّمون منذ القرن الأول على عبادة المسيحيين وعقائدهم، لروحانيتها وسموّها فوق الإدراك البشري، إلا أنهم لم يتّهموهم على الإطلاق بأنهم حذفوا شيئاً من إنجيلهم، أو أضافوا إليه شيئاً آخر.

(ج) لم يكن للفلاسفة الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية في القرون الأولى، واشتهروا بالبحث والمناقشة رأي واحد في عقائد المسيحية فانقسموا وقتئذٍ إلى فرقٍ متعددة، لاختلافهم في شرح بعض آيات الإنجيل. وكان كل فريق منهم يعادي الفريق الآخر ويسند إليه شتى التّهم. ومع ذلك لم يُسند فريق منهم إلى غيره جريمة إجراء تزوير في الإنجيل الذي يعتمد عليه في البحث والمناقشة.

(2) انتشر الإنجيل كتابةً دون تنقيح بين الناس الذين عاصروا المسيح، وتُرجم إلى لغات متعددة ابتداءً من القرن الثاني:

(أ) بعد نشر الإنجيل شفوياً في كثير من بلاد الشرق والغرب أخذ يُرسَل تباعاً ابتداءً من منتصف القرن الأول مكتوباً في كتب، بواسطة أشخاص عرفوا كل شيء عن المسيح. إما في هيئة سيرة تفصيلية له (كما فعل متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا) أو في هيئة شرح لمبادئه وتعاليمه (كما فعل بولس وبطرس ويعقوب وغيرهم)  دون أن يقارن بعضهم ما كتبه على ما كتبه الآخرون، ممّا يدل على نزاهتهم وعدم وجود أي تواطؤ بينهم، وقيام كلٍّ منهم بكتابة الإنجيل بالاستقلال عن صاحبه.

(ب) كان هؤلاء الأشخاص يختلفون أحدهم عن الآخر اختلافاً كبيراً لا يسمح لهم بالاتفاق على أمرٍ ما، إلا إذا كان هذا الأمر حقيقة ملموسة لديهم جميعاً. فمتّى كان محاسباً حريصاً، ومرقس شاباً متحمساً، ولوقا طبيباً مدققاً، ويوحنا شيخاً رزيناً هادئاً، وبولس كان فيلسوفاً متعمقّاً، وبطرس جريئاً جسوراً، ويعقوب خبيراً محنّكاً. وبينما كان لوقا الطبيب يونانياً يتمتع بدرجة عظيمة من الثقافة وحرية الفكر، كان معظم الآخرين من اليهود، واليهود متزمّتون دينياً، لا يميلون بطبيعتهم للدراسة أو التأليف. كما أنه لم يكن يخطر ببال واحدٍ من هؤلاء جميعاً أن ما كتبه عن المسيح سيكون كتاب المسيحية المقدس الذي سيتناقله الناس في كل العصور والبلاد، حتى كان يجوز الظن أن أحدهم لجأ في كتابته إلى شيء من الموضوعات المستحدَثة، أو أضاف إلى سيرة المسيح شيئاً أو حذف منها شيئاً آخر، لتجيء حسب نظره ملائمةً لطبائع البشر جميعاً. بل كان الغرض الوحيد أمامهم أن يدوّنوا سيرة المسيح وتعاليمه كما عرفوها، ليستفيد الذين لم يسمعوا عنها من معاصريهم.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

وبعد ذلك كُتب الإنجيل في آلاف النسخ، وتُرجم إلى لغات متعددة ابتداءً من القرن الثاني، لفائدة الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية من اليهود والوثنيين، الذين كانوا يتكلمون بهذه اللغات في البلاد المختلفة، وليُتلى في اجتماعات العبادة لديهم. فكان كثيرون يحفظون ما جاء فيه عن ظهر قلب، كما شهد يوستينوس وترتليان في القرن الثاني.

 وكتابة الإنجيل في آلاف النسخ، وترجمته إلى لغات متعددة، وانتشاره في بلاد مختلفة، وحفظ كثيرين ما جاء به عن ظهر قلب - كل ذلك يجعل إجراء أي تحريف في كل نسخة أمراً مستحيلاً.

(3) كُتب الإنجيل على ورق البردي أو جلد الغزال:

لم يُكتب الإنجيل على أحجار أو عظام، كما كانت تُكتب الحوادث والسير القديمة (حتى كان يجوز الظن أن بعض هذه المواد قد تآكل أو ضاع)  بل كتبوه في كتب من ورق البردي وجلد الغزال بكل دقة وعناية. ثم نسخه الذين أتوا بعدهم على ورق البردي وجلد الغزال أيضاً، كما كان يفعل اليونان والرومان قديماً بكتبهم الهامة، الأمر الذي لا يدع مجالاً للظن بضياع جزء من الإنجيل وكتابة غيره بدله.

(4) لم تُحرَق النسخ الأصلية للإنجيل:

لم يتعمد أحدٌ أن يحرق أو يتلف النسخ الأصلية من الإنجيل، كما حدث مع بعض الكتب القديمة التي أراد فريق من الناس أن يخفوا شيئاً مما جاء فيها لغرضٍ في نفوسهم، حتى كان يُظنّ أن الإنجيل الذي عندنا الآن ليس هو الإنجيل الحقيقي. بل إن هذه النسخ ظلت موجودة كما هي، ونُقلت عنها ابتداءً من القرن الثاني نسخٌ كثيرة لا تزال باقية إلى الآن.

(5) حافظ المسيحيون القدماء حتى على الأناجيل المزيفة، بل ونشروها:

لم يحرق المسيحيون الأولون الكتب التي ألّفها أصحاب البدع عن المسيح، في الفترة الواقعة بين أواخر القرن الثاني وأواخر القرن الرابع  (لترويج بِدعهم، وأطلقوا على كل منها زوراً اسم »الإنجيل«) بل أبقوها كما هي، بسبب ثقتهم المطلقة في صدق الإنجيل الذي بين أيديهم. بل إن المسيحيين طبعوا كتب البدع ونشروها بلغات كثيرة، مراعاةً لمبدأ حرية الرأي، ليفسحوا المجال أمام الناس في كل العصور للمقارنة بين ما جاء في هذه الكتب، وبين ما جاء في الإنجيل الذي في أيديهم، الأمر الذي يدل على أمانتهم ونزاهتهم وعدم جواز اتّهامهم بإجراء أي تحريف في الأناجيل.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*6هل تحتاج الأسفار التاريخية إلى إلهام؟*

(6)

هل تحتاج الأسفار التاريخية إلى إلهام؟



قال المعترض: «لا مانع من أن يكون الإلهام في رسائل الرسل، أما كتب التواريخ (مثل الأناجيل وسفر الأعمال) فلو أنكرنا إلهامها لا يضرنا ذلك بشيء، بل تحصل فائدة. وإن سلّمنا أن شهادة الرسل في بيان الحالات التاريخية كغيرهم من باقي الناس كما قال المسيح: «وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معي من الابتداء» (يوحنا 15: 27). ولا يضر ذلك الديانة المسيحية في شيء».

وللرد نقول: (1) تذكر كل الكتب المقدسة تواريخ أشخاص وأحداث لتكون مصدر بركة روحية نافعة «للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر، لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهِّباً لكل عمل صالح» (2تيموثاوس 3: 16، 17). وعندنا الأمر الرسولي: «اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله. انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم فتمثَّلوا بإيمانهم» (عبرانيين 13: 7). وقد تفضَّل الله علينا بها لتكشف لنا أعماق قلب الإنسان، الأمر الذي تفرَّد الله بمعرفته، وهي مثل سيفٍ ذي حدين. وهي تخبرنا عن الدنيا لما كانت خاوية خالية، وتنبئنا عن خفايا العالم غير المنظور، وتوضح لنا صفات الله وكمالاته، وتعرِّفنا بمقاصده ومجده وأسراره التي تودّ الملائكة الاطلاع عليها. فالإلهام الإلهي لازم لها. وقد ذكرت لنا أعمال الملائكة. فهل خطر ببال الشعراء أو العلماء أو الفلاسفة أن يصفوا الملائكة بما هم عليه في الواقع؟ أما الكتاب المقدس فقد أوضح لنا أن الملائكة هم في السماء وعلى الأرض، وأمام الله ومع الناس، وأنهم يقومون بأعمال الرحمة أو النقمة، وهم يقفون أمام الله يسبّحونه ليلاً ونهاراً. ومع ذلك فهم خدَّام لأصغر المؤمنين، يساعدونهم في ضيقاتهم وسياحاتهم وسجونهم وأمراضهم. وفي اليوم الأخير يأتون في سحاب السماء مع المسيح لجمع مختاري الله من كل أنحاء الدنيا. لهذا يلزم الإلهام في كل هذا الإعلان.

(2) استشهد المسيح بالأسفار التاريخية، وبذات ألفاظها، وهذا شهادة بصحَّتها وضرورتها ووحيها.

(3)  مع أن تواريخ الكتاب المقدس تتكلم عن الماضي، إلا أنها تشير إلى المسيح وصفاته، والفداء العجيب الذي تمّ بآلامه وموته وقيامته وأمجاده، كما في الذبائح الموسوية، والتحرُّر من مصر، وعمود النار، والمن، والصخرة التي كانت المسيح (1كورنثوس 10: 4). وتكلم الرسول بولس على هاجر وسارة وهارون وملكي صادق. وإذا كان الإلهام ضرورياً لكشف الأمور التي فوق معرفة البشر، كخلق العالم والنور، وارتفاع الجبال، وقضاء الله وقدره، وكشف خفايا قلب الإنسان، فكم بالحري يلزم الإلهام الإلهي لذكر هذه التواريخ.

(4) يجب أن يكون التاريخ المقدس منزَّهاً عن الخطإ، وهذا يستلزم الإلهام به، لأن البشر يخطئون في أقوالهم وكتاباتهم، فيثبت إذن أن الكتب التاريخية المقدسة كُتبت بإلهام الروح القدس.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول أسفار موسى الخمسة*

مقدمة عامة

قال المعترض: «لم تكن الكتابة معروفة في عهد موسى. فلا يكون موسى قد كتب الكتب الخمسة التي ينسبها اليهود إليه».

وللرد نقول: (1) قال جريبو في رسالته التي كتبها على رسالة شمبوليون الشهير (أول من قرأ اللغة الهيروغليفية) إن موسى النبي كان يكتب على البردي. ويوجد في متحف «تورين» بردية مكتوبة بالقلم المصري، تشتمل على وثيقة مكتوبة في عهد تحتمس الثالث الذي كان قبل موسى بقرنين. وهذا يبرهن أن الكتابة كانت معروفة قبل عصر موسى.

(2) في المتحف البريطاني رسالة على البردي، كتبها كاهن مصري اسمه «أحميس» تاريخها 3400 ق م، وعنوانها «حل المشكلات» وهي مجموع مسائل حسابية وهندسية بالكسور والدوائر ومقاييس الهرم وبعض مثلثات وإشارات جبرية. وهذه الرسالة بخط اليد وتُلقَّب برسالة «رند».

(3) في سنة 1888م اكتشف المنقّبون في دير العمارنة (محافظة المنيا في مصر) أكثر من ثلثمائة قالب طوب، مكتوب عليها بالقلم المخروطي، نقلوا أكثرها إلى برلين، ونقلوا باقيها إلى لندن، وتاريخها قبل موسى بنحو 150 سنة، مما يبرهن أن الكتابة كانت معروفة عند المصريين قبل النبي موسى. ويشهد الكتاب المقدس أن موسى تهذَّب في مدارس مصر الكبرى، وتعلَّم حكمة المصريين (أعمال 7: 22). وقال المؤرخ يوسيفوس إنه لما كان عمر موسى 40 سنة قاد فرقة عسكرية إلى الحبشة، واستولى على مدينة سبأ. فلا بد أنه كان يعرف الكتابة.

قال المعترض: «الدكتور اسكندر كيدس، الذي هو من أفاضل المسيحيين، قال ثلاثة أمور:

(1) قال إن أسفار موسى الخمسة الموجودة الآن ليست من تأليف موسى.

(2) وإنها كُتبت في كنعان أو أورشليم.

(3) وإن كتابتها ترجع إلى زمن سليمان، أي قبل ميلاد المسيح بألف سنة، وبعد وفاة موسى بخمسمائة سنة».

وللرد نقول: ليس إسكندر كيدس من أفاضل المسيحيين، بل هو من المنحرفين عن العقيدة المسيحية، وقال عن موسى كليم الله إنه نقل شريعته من المصريين بعد أن نقَّحها، كأن الديانة اليهودية وثنية. وأنكر معجزات موسى وتكليم الله له. فكيف يكون من أفاضل المسيحيين، وهو يُكذِّب كتب الأنبياء؟ ولا يمكن لمؤمنٍ بالوحي الإلهي أن يقبل أحكام إسكندر كيدس على الوحي الإلهي.

قال المعترض: «الفاضل نورتن من علماء المسيحية، وقال إنه لا يوجد فرقٌ يُعتدُّ به بين لغة التوراة ولغة سائر كتب العهد القديم التي كُتبت زمن إطلاق بني إسرائيل من سبي بابل، مع أنه بين هذين الزمانين 900 سنة، واللغة تختلف باختلاف الزمان. وإذا قسنا حال اللغة الإنجليزية الآن بما كانت عليه من 400 سنة وجدنا فرقاً كبيراً. ولعدم وجود فرق بين لغة الكتب المقدسة، تكون كلها قد كُتبت في زمن واحد».

وللرد نقول: يقتبس المعترض أقوال المنحرفين عن العقيدة المسيحية وينسب إليهم الفهم والعِلم. وقد قرر العلماء العارفون باللغة العبرية أن لغات الأسفار المقدسة متفاوتة تفاوتاً عظيماً بحسب الزمان والمكان، وقسموا أدوارها إلى أربعة عصور:

(1) من عصر إبراهيم إلى عصر موسى، عندما دخلت ألفاظ مصرية وعربية إلى اللغة الأرامية.

(2) من عصر موسى أو عصر التوراة إلى عصر سليمان، بلغت اللغة غاية الإتقان.

(3) من عصر سليمان إلى عصر عزرا، صارت اللغة رشيقة بليغة ودخلتها اصطلاحات أجنبية.

(4) من عصر عزرا إلى آخر عصر المكابيين، كانت لغة التوراة متفاوتة باختلاف هذه العصور.

ولما قارن العلماء المتخصصون في اللغة العبرية بين أجزاء التوراة وبعضها، وجدوا تفاوتاً في أساليب الكتابة، فقرَّروا أن بعضها كُتب في عصر اللغة الذهبي، وبعضها الآخر في عصرها الفضي، والآخر في عصرها النحاسي، مما يدل على أنها كُتبت في أزمنة مختلفة. ولهذا السبب جزم العلماء بأن أسفار موسى الخمسة لم تُكتب في زمن داود، ولا مزامير داود النبي كُتبت في زمن النبي إشعياء، ولا نبوّات إشعياء كُتبت في زمن النبي ملاخي. وجزموا بأن نبوات ملاخي كُتبت بعد سبي بابل، لأن اللغة العبرية بعد السبي انحطت، وكانت مؤلفات بني إسرائيل بعد ذلك العصر كلدية أو يونانية، وعجز  بنو إسرائيل قبل المسيح عن فهم اللغة العبرية بدون تفسيرها باللغة الكلدية.

قال المعترض: «كتب موسى التوراة وسلّمها للكهنة، وأوصاهم أن يحفظوها في تابوت العهد، وأن يخرجوها منه كل سبع سنين لتُقرأ في يوم العيد. ولما انقرضت جماعة الكهنة هذه، تغيَّر حال بني إسرائيل، فكانوا تارة يعبدون الوثن وتارة أخرى يعبدون الرب. وكانت حالتهم حسنة في عهد داود وسليمان، إلى أن حصلت الانقلابات، فضاعت نسخة التوراة الموضوعة في تابوت العهد، بل إنها ضاعت قبل حكم سليمان، لأنه لما فتح سليمان تابوت العهد لم يجد فيه غير اللوحين المكتوب فيهما الوصايا العشر، فقد جاء في 1ملوك 8: 9 «لم يكن في التابوت إلا لوحا الحجر اللذان وضعهما موسى هناك في حوريب حين عاهد الرب بني إسرائيل عند خروجهم من أرض مصر».

وللرد نقول: (1) يقول المعترض إنه لم توجد من الشريعة سوى نسخة واحدة، وهذا خطأ، فقد كتب موسى نسخة خاصة وضعها بجانب تابوت عهد الرب لتكون شاهداً على بني إسرائيل، فإذا انحرفوا عنها حلّ بهم القصاص، وإذا تبعوها حصل لهم الخير العظيم (تثنية 31: 24-26). فإذا صدق قول المعترض إن التوراة ضاعت، فكيف كان يكلف الله بني إسرائيل بحفظ شريعة وإقامة فرائضها وحدودها، وهي غير موجودة؟ وكيف يأمرهم أن يعلّموها لأولادهم (كما في تثنية 6: 7) وهي ليست عندهم؟

(2) مما يبرهن خطأ الاعتراض أن بني إسرائيل كانوا يقرأون التوراة كل يوم سبت في المجامع، فكيف يقرأون ما لا وجود له؟

(3) مما يدل على وجود التوراة أن الله أمر كل ملك جديد يتولى المُلك أن يكتب لنفسه نسخة من الشريعة لتكون معه، ويقرأ فيها كل أيام حياته ليتعلم أن يتَّقي الرب إلهه ويحفظ فرائضه (تثنية 17: 18-20).

(4) قال يوسيفوس إن موسى أمر بكتابة نسخة من الشريعة، يوزِّعها على كل سبط من أسباط بني إسرائيل ليتناقلوها.

(5) هل يعقل أن ملكاً أرضياً يسنُّ قانوناً ولا يكتب منه سوى نسخة واحدة؟ فإذا فعل ذلك، كيف يتيسَّر لرعاياه معرفة أوامره؟ لا بد أنه يعمل على تعميم تداول شرائعه بين رعاياه، ويحتفظ عنده بنسخة منها. هكذا فعل موسى وهو المشهور بالحكمة، فنشر الشريعة على بني إسرائيل ووزعها على الكهنة واللاويين، وأمرهم بتعليمها للشعب، وكتب صورة منها لتكون شهادة عليهم.

(6) احتوت أسفار الشريعة على حدود أراضي كل سبط، فكانت وثيقة مِلكية للأسباط، يلزم نشرها وتعميمها، ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنها.

قال المعترض: «ارتدَّ سليمان في آخر عمره وعبد الأصنام وبنى لها المعابد، وبعد موته انقسم بنو إسرائيل إلى قسمين: مملكة شمالية عاصمتها السامرة وتتكوَّن من عشرة أسباط، وملك عليها يربعام، عبد الملك سليمان، ومملكة جنوبية عاصمتها أورشليم، وتتكوَّن من سبطين ملك عليهما رحبعام بن سليمان. وارتدَّ يربعام والعشرة أسباط معه، وهاجر الكهنة من مملكته إلى المملكة الجنوبية. وبقيت الأسباط  العشرة 250 سنة، ثم سلط الله عليهم الأشوريين فأخذوهم سبايا، وتبدَّدوا واختلطوا مع الوثنيين فتزاوجوا وسُمّي نسلهم بالسامريين، وضاعت منهم التوراة».

وللرد نقول: مع أن أغلب ملوك المملكة الشمالية كانوا أشراراً، إلا أن الله كان يرسل إليهم الأنبياء لإرشادهم وهدايتهم، ولم تضِع منهم التوراة أبداً. ولو افترضنا صحة كلام المعترض في أن ملوك المملكة الشمالية أضاعوا الشريعة، فإنها باقية في المملكة الجنوبية، وقد أرسل الله لها أنبياء كثيرين، وكان أغلب ملوكها  يخافون الله، وإليك أسماءهم ووصفاً لحياتهم الدينية:

(1) رحبعام بن سليمان وكان شريراً، غير أن النبي شمعيا كان معاصراً له.

(2) أبيام بن رحبعام، وسار في آثار أبيه.

(3) آسا بن أبيام كان قلبه كاملاً مع الرب وعمل المستقيم.

(4) يهوشافاط، وكان باراً صالحاً، وكان معاصراً له ياهو بن حناني النبي.

(5) يهورام بن يهوشافاط، كان شريراً سار في طرق ملوك المملكة الشمالية.

(6) أخزيا بن يهورام كان مثل والده.

(7) يوآش بن أخزيا عمل المستقيم.

(8) أمصيا وكان ملكاً صالحاً.

(9) عزريا كان صالحاً، وفي آخر أيامه قام الأنبياء إشعياء وهوشع وعاموس.

(10) يوثام وكان صالحاً وعمل المستقيم في عيني الرب، وكان معاصراً للنبي إشعياء وميخا.

(11) آحاز  كان شريراً، وكان معاصراً له النبي إشعياء.

(12) حزقيا وكان من أتقى ملوك يهوذا، وكان معاصراً له النبي إشعياء.

(13) منسى كان شريراً، وفي أيامه تكلم الرب بفم الأنبياء عن خراب يهوذا.

(14) آمون كان شريراً.

(15) يوشيا بن آمون كان صالحاً، وعمل المستقيم أمام الله، وكان من أعظم المصلحين، وكان معاصراً له من الأنبياء خلدة النبية وإرميا وصفنيا.

(16) يهوآحاز  كان شريراً.

(17) يهوياقيم كان شريراً.

(18) يهوياكين ابن يهوياقيم، وكان شريراً مثل أبيه.

(19) صدقيا كان مثل سلفه شريراً.

فهذه هي سيرة ملوك المملكة الجنوبية، منهم الأتقياء ومنهم الأشرار، لكن الله أرسل إليهم أنبياءه في أغلب عصورهم. وكان الكهنة وأئمة الدين يحافظون دائماً على كتب الله وعبادته.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر التكوين*

شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر التكوين



قال المعترض: «وردت قصة الخلق مرتان في تكوين 1، 2. في أصحاح 1 ذكر أن الله خلق الإنسان ذكراً وأنثى، ولكن أصحاح 2 يقول إن الله خلق آدم ثم خلق حواء. وهذا تناقض في أصحاحين متتاليين».

وللرد نقول: يحكي الأصحاحان القصة نفسها، وهي قصة خَلْق أبوينا الأولين، وردت مختصرة في أصحاح 1، لأنه ذكر القصة كجزء من قصة الخليقة كلها، ووردت مفصَّلة في أصحاح 2 لأن الكاتب ذكر فيها كيف خُلق آدم من التراب وحواء من إحدى أضلاع آدم، ووصف لنا مشاعر آدم قبل خلق حواء وبعده، وأورد القصيدة الشِّعرية الأولى في التاريخ، والتي نظمها آدم لما رأى زوجته، أم كل حي.

القصتان متكاملتان ولا تناقض بينهما.

قال المعترض: «نقرأ في تكوين 1: 3 «وقال الله: ليكن نور، فكان نور». ونقرأ في تكوين 1: 14 «وقال الله لتكن أنوارٌ في جَلَد السماء». ألم يكن الله قد خلق النور في آية 3؟». 

وللرد نقول: الشمس ليست المصدر الوحيد للنور، ولا بد أنه كانت هناك أنوار كونية قبل أن تتشكل الشمس، فكانت أضواء الغيوم السديمية تضيء الكون، ثم خلق الله الشمس والقمر والنجوم.

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 2:2 إن الله «استراح» بينما يقول إشعياء 40: 28 إن الله لا يكلّ ولا يعيا. وهذا تناقض، فالذي يتعب هو الذي يستريح».

وللرد نقول: كلمة «استراح» معناها أنه أكمل عمل الخلق وانتهى منه. لكن الله لم يتوقَّف عن العناية بخليقته، فهو ضابط الكل. ويقول المسيح: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل» (يوحنا 5: 17).

راجع تعليقنا على خروج 31: 17.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 2: 17 «وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت». ولكن آدم لم يمُت بعد أن أكل بل عاش بعد ذلك أكثر من 900 سنة، كما يقول تكوين 5:5».

وللرد نقول: هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الموت: (1) الموت الجسدي الذي يُنهي الحياة هنا على الأرض. (2) الموت الروحي، وهو الانفصال عن الله نتيجة الخطية، كما وصف الأب ابنه الضال أنه كان ميتاً وضالاً وهو في البُعد عن أبيه، فصار حياً ووُجد لما رجع إلى بيت أبيه (لوقا 15: 24). (3) الموت الأبدي في جهنم النار. وقد مات آدم الموت الروحي لما عصى الله. وقال بولس الرسول: «وأنتم إذ كنتم أمواتاً بالذنوب والخطايا» (أفسس 2: 1). فلما تعدى آدم الوصية حُرم رضا خالقه، واستوجب سخطه، وهذا هو معنى قوله: «يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت». فليس المقصود هنا الموت الجسدي، بل الروحي، فمن وقت الأكل حُرم من رؤية الله، وخسر صورته المقدسة، واستوجب عقاب خالقه. وليس هو وحده فقط بل ذرّيته معه، لأنه كان ممثلاً لها.

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 2: 18 «ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده، فأصنع له معيناً نظيره». وهذا يتناقض مع وصية الرسول بولس في 1كورنثوس 7: 27 والتي تقول: «أنت منفصلٌ عن امرأة فلا تطلب امرأة».

وللرد نقول: (1) لا يناقض الرسول بولس قول الرب، ولا يبحث في 1كورنثوس 7: 27 موضوع الزواج إن كان محللاً أو محرماً، لأنه يقول في الآية التالية (آية 28): «لكنك وإن تزوَّجْتَ لم تخطئ، وإن تزوَّجت العذراء لم تخطئ». ومن هذا يتضح أن الرسول بولس لا ينظر إلى الزواج باعتباره خطيةً أو أمراً يُعترض عليه.

(2) يفسِّر الرسول بولس نصيحته هذه في 1كورنثوس 7: 26 إذ يقول: «لسبب الضيق الحاضر حسنٌ للإنسان أن يكون هكذا» (أي غير متزوِّج). فسبب نصيحة الرسول بولس بعدم الزواج هو ضِيق الاضطهاد الذي كان واقعاً على المؤمنين في ذلك العصر، خصوصاً على المتزوجين منهم أصحاب الأولاد، لأن الأب في وقت الضيق يشعر بعبء الآلام الواقعة على عائلته بالإضافة إلى ما يقع عليه هو شخصياً. فمعنى كلام الرسول بولس أنه بسبب ظروف الاضطهاد يكون المسيحي غير المتزوج أخفَّ حملاً من المتزوِّج (انظر عددي 28 و40).

(3) قال الرسول بولس في 1كورنثوس 7: 32، 33 «فأريد أن تكونوا بلا همّ. غير المتزوج يهتم في ما للرب كيف يُرضي الرب، وأما المتزوج فيهتم بما للعالم كيف يُرضي امرأته». فغير المتزوج يستطيع أن يعمل أكثر لامتداد ملكوت الله من المتزوِّج. أما من لا يقدر أن يبقى أعزباً فينصحه الرسول بولس بالزواج.

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 3: 8 عن آدم وحواء بعد أن أكلا من الشجرة المنهيّ عنها «فاختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه الرب الإله في وسط شجر الجنة». فهل هناك مكان يهرب فيه الإنسان من وجه الرب، بينما يقول داود النبي: «أين أذهب من روحك، ومن وجهك أين أهرب؟» (مزمور 139: 7)». 

وللرد نقول: الآية قد تعني (1) أن آدم وحواء هربا من ظهور الرب لهما بصورة فائقة، كما يحاول التلميذ الغشّاش أن يهرب من المعلّم. (2) أو أنهما ابتعدا عن المكان الذي كان الرب يظهر لهما فيه بهذه الصورة الفائقة كما يهرب الخاطىء من مكان العبادة. (3) أو ظنّا أنهما اختبئا، بينما هما ظاهران لله الذي لا يخفى عليه شيء.

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 3: 16 في عقوبة حواء «إلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك، وهو يسود عليكِ». ولكننا نجد دبورة قاضيةً لبني إسرائيل، وقال لها باراق بخصوص محاربة الملك يابين «إنْ ذهبتِ معي أذهب» (قضاة 4:4، 5، 14). فكان باراق في هذه الحالة خاضعاً لدبورة».


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

وللرد نقول: (1) لم تكن دبورة زوجة لباراق، وزوجها اسمه لفيدوت. ولابد أن دبورة كانت زوجة فاضلة تخضع لزوجها كما تعلّمها الشريعة التي كانت تقضي بها للشعب. فليس في تصرّف دبورة تناقض مع تكوين 3: 16.

(2) ولابد أن دبورة كانت امرأة فاضلة حتى التفَّ الشعب كله حولها لمحاربة سيسرا العدو المغتصِب. كما أن قيادتها للشعب جعلت الملك يابين وقائد جيشه سيسرا يستهينان بقيادة جيش بني إسرائيل الذي تقوده امرأة، مما ساعد على إيقاع الهزيمة بهما.

(3) القول «إلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك، وهو يسود عليكِ» (تكوين 3: 16) كان عقاباً لحواء على سقوطها. لكن في حالة فدائها يرتفع عنها الحكم القاسي، ويكون قانون الحياة الزوجية «خاضعين بعضكم لبعض في خوف الله» (أفسس 5: 21).

قال المعترض: «لما ولدت حواء قايين قالت «اقتنيتُ رجلاً من عند الرب» (تكوين 4: 1) والرب هنا هو  «يهوه» في اللغة العبرية. ولكن جاء في خروج 6: 3 «وأنا ظهرت لإبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب بأني الإله القادر على كل شيء. أما باسمي يهوه فلم أُعرف عندهم». وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: هناك ثلاثة احتمالات:

(1) لم يكن اسم «يهوه» (ومعناه: الكائن) معروفاً عند القدماء بكل معناه العميق.

(2) لم يكن الله قد أعلن للقدماء كل الصفات الكامنة في هذا الاسم المقدس.

(3) لما كتب موسى التكوين سبق التاريخ، وكتب فيه اسم «يهوه». ولم يكن الله قد أعلن له هذا الاسم إلا وهو في عمر الثمانين، يوم دعاه ليُخرج شعبه من مصر.

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 4: 8 «وكلّم قايين هابيل أخاه. وحدث إذ كانا في الحقل أن قايين قام على هابيل أخيه وقتله». وفي الترجمة السامرية والسبعينية يقول: «تعال نخرج إلى الحقل».

وللرد نقول: قوله: «وكلّم قايين هابيل أخاه» يعني أن قايين قَبْل جريمته تحدَّث إلى أخيه ليخفي عنه القصد الذي يكتمه في قلبه. ويمكن أن يكون كلام الاستدراج إلى حيث لا يراه أحد وهو يقتله. ولا بد أن قايين قال ضمن ما قاله لأخيه «تعال نخرج إلى الحقل». فما جاء في الترجمة السامرية والسبعينية لا يتعارض مع سياق الكلام الوارد في النصّ العبري الأصلي. ولكن المعوَّل عليه هو النصّ العبري طبعاً.

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 4: 15 «كل من قتل قايين فسبعة أضعاف يُنتقَم منه. وجعل الرب لقايين علامة لكي لا يقتله كل من وجده». وهذا يناقض تكوين 9: 6 والذي يقول «سافك دم الإنسان، بالإنسان يُسفَك دمه».

وللرد نقول: (1) لم تتقرر شريعة القتل كقانون للمجتمع إلا بعد الطوفان (تكوين 9: 5، 6) فلا يمكن سنّ قانون قبل أن توجد جريمة! ولم يعرف قايين أن القتل جريمة إلا بعد أن قتل أخاه، فاستيقظ ضميره وخاف من أن يقتله أحد. ولم يسمح الله بقتل قايين لأنه لم يكن يعرف الشريعة.

(2) كان قايين يتمنى أن يقبل الله تقدمته، فينال رضى الرب. ولما قتل أخاه غضب الله عليه، ولكنه لم ينْسَ له حُسن نيَّته. ومقاييس الله غير مقاييس البشر، وموازينه أكثر حساسية من موازين بني آدم.

(3) لا بد أن الله رأى أن موت قايين سيُضاعف حزن آدم وحواء، إذ يُفجَعان في قايين وهابيل معاً! فأخذ الله الأبوين في حسابات رحمته.

قال المعترض: »يقول تكوين 4: 19 »واتَّخذ لامك لنفسه امرأتين» فهل يبيح الله الزواج بأكثر من واحدة؟».

وللرد نقول: اختار الله للبشر الزواج من واحدة، فخلق حواء واحدة لآدم الواحد (تكوين 1: 27، 2: 21-25). واستمرَّ البشر يطيعون ما اختار الله (تكوين 4: 1) حتى جاء لامك الخاطئ الذي قال لامرأتيه إنه قتل رجلاً وفتى (تكوين 4: 23) وهو الذي تزوَّج من السيدتين عادة وصِلَّة. وأمر الله في شريعة موسى أن ملك بني إسرائيل لا يكثِّر له نساءً لئلا يَزيغَ قلبُه (تثنية 17:17). وقد أخطأ الملك سليمان وتزوج من كثيرات رغم الأمر الإلهي بخصوص عُبَّاد الوثن والذي يقول «لا تدخلون إليهم ولا يدخلون إليكم، لأنهم يُميلون قلوبكم وراء آلهتهم» (1ملوك 11: 2). وقال المسيح «الذي خلقهما من البدء خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى» (مت 19: 4). وعلَّمنا الإنجيل أن العلاقة النموذجية بين الزوج وزوجته هي التي تكون على مثال علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة (أفسس 5: 31، 32). والمسيح واحد والكنيسة واحدة!.. ولم يأمر الله أبداً بالزواج من أكثر من واحدة، ولكن بسبب قساوة قلوب البشر سمح لهم بذلك. بل إنه منع الزواج بأكثر من واحدة، لأن من يُكثر النساء يَزيغ قلبُه عن الرب. وقد رأينا من التوراة أن كل من تعدَّدت زوجاته تنغَّصت حياته وحياتهن، ونشأ أولاده في خصام ونكد. وتعلِّمنا الطبيعة أن الزواج من واحدة هو الأمر المعقول، وذلك بسبب تساوي عدد النساء مع الرجال.

اعتراض على تكوين 5: 24 - الله أصعد أخنوخ إلى السماء.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

انظر تعليقنا على يوحنا 3: 13 

قال المعترض: «هناك تناقض بين تكوين 5: 32 و11: 10 ففي الأول يقول «وكان نوح ابن 500 سنة، وولد نوحٌ ساماً وحاماً ويافث» وفي الثاني يقول: «لما كان سام ابن مائة سنة ولد أرفكشاد بعد الطوفان بسنتين» مع أن تكوين 7: 11 يقول إن الطوفان حصل لما كان نوح ابن 600 سنة».

وللرد نقول: لا يُفهم من قوله «ولد نوح ساماً وحاماً ويافث» أن ساماً كان الأكبر، فقد ذُكر سام أولاً لأنه سيكون أباً لإبراهيم ويعقوب وداود والمسيح. وفي تكوين 10 ذُكرت مواليد الثلاثة، فذُكر يافث أولاً (عدد 2) وحام ثانياً (عدد 6) وسام ثالثاً (عدد 21). ويُفهم من تكوين 10: 21 أن أكبر أولاد نوح هو يافث، ومن تكوين 9: 24 أن أصغر أولاده حام. فإذاً يكون سام الابن الثاني.

أما القول «وكان نوح ابن 500 سنة وولد نوح ساماً وحاماً ويافث» فمعناه أنه لما كان ابن 500 سنة ابتدأ أن يلد أولاده، فولد أولاً يافث سنة 500، وسام سنة 501، ثم ولد سام ابنَه أرفكشاد لما كان عمره 100 سنة (أي في منتصف السنة 101، وكان عُمر نوح 601 سنة). فيكون أنه ولده بعد الطوفان بسنتين، باعتبار السنة التي وُلد فيها هو، والسنة التي وُلد فيها ابنه، تتوسطهما المئة سنة التي جاء بعدها الطوفان لما كان نوح أبوه ابن 500 سنة.

قال المعترض: «قال تكوين 6: 2 إن «أبناء الله رأوا بنات الناس أنهنَّ حسنات، فاتخذوا لأنفسهم نساءً من كل ما اختاروه«. فهل لله الأبناء وللناس البنات؟!».

وللرد نقول: هناك أربعة تفسيرات للتعبير «أبناء الله» (1) إنهم الشرفاء والنبلاء. (2) إنهم الملائكة، ويؤيِّد هذا التفسير ما جاء في 2بطرس 2: 4 ويهوذا 6. ولكن ليس هذا هو المعنى المقصود هنا، لأن الملائكة لا يتزوَّجون (لوقا 20: 30). (3) إنهم الأتقياء من نسل شيث الصالح الذي وُلد بعد موت هابيل، عوضاً عن هابيل، والذين وُعدوا أن يجيء المسيح منهم (تكوين 4: 26). وأن نسل هذا الرجل الصالح تزوَّج من «بنات الناس» أي نسل قايين القاتل. ولكن هذا التفسير لا يشرح كيف تكون مواليد هؤلاء جبابرة! (4) إنهم أبناء الله بمعنى أنهم الأقوياء، كما يُقال للجبل المرتفع «جبل الله» (خروج 3: 1) ولأشجار الأرز العالية «أرز الله» (مزمور 80: 10). وأن هؤلاء تزوجوا من شريرات، فكان نسلهم متجبّراً في الأرض.. فليس لله الأبناء وللناس البنات! ولكن النبلاء تزوجوا من شريرات، والصالحون تزوجوا من غير صالحات. فجاء النسل بعيداً عن مخافة الله، يرفض توبيخ روح الله (راجع تكوين 6: 3) ووصفهم الله بأنهم زائغون، كثُر شرّهم في الأرض (تكوين 6: 5).

غير أننا نشكر الله لأنه من قبل الطوفان دعا البشر أولاده، وقد علّمنا المسيح أن ندعوه «يا أبانا الذي في السموات» (متى 6: 9).. أما إطلاق لقب «ابن الله» على المسيح فله معنى مختلف، وهو أن المسيح هو «الله مُعلَناً» لأنه الكلمة المتجسد. وفي هذا يُقال عنه «ابن الله الوحيد» لتمييزه عن البشر. وبنوَّة المسيح لله أزلية أصيلة، لكن بنوية البشر لله حادثة ومكتسَبة.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 6: 3 «فقال الرب: لا يدين روحي في الإنسان إلى الأبد. لزيغانه هو بشر، وتكون أيامه 120 سنة». وهذا خطأ، لأن أعمار الذين كانوا في سالف الزمان طويلة جداً. عاش نوح 950 سنة، وعاش سام 600 سنة، وعاش أرفكشاد 338 سنة، وهكذا».

وللرد نقول: لما عزم الله أن يُهلك البشر بالطوفان بسبب شرّهم، لم يشأ أن يهلكهم حالاً، بل تأنّى عليهم، وحدَّد مدة ذلك التأني 120 سنة. فلم يقصد أن عمر الإنسان سيكون 120 سنة، بل أن الطوفان لا يأتي لهلاك البشر إلا بعد 120 سنة، وبعد ذلك ينجو التائب من الهلاك وتهلك كل نفس عاصية.

فإذا قال المعترض إن تكوين 5: 32 يذكر أن نوحاً كان ابن 500 سنة، ثم جاء الطوفان وعمره 600 سنة، فيكون الفرق هو 100 لا 120 سنة، فنجيب: إن قول الرب عن الإنسان «وتكون أيامه 120 سنة» كان قبل أن يبلغ عمر نوح 500 سنة، لأن الكلام في تكوين 6: 1-7: 9 تاريخ لمائة وعشرين سنة. من المحتمل جداً أن الإنذار بالطوفان حصل قبل ما قيل في 5: 32 من أن عمر نوح كان 500 سنة حين ابتدأ أن يلد بنيه.

و نقرأ في 1بطرس 3: 19، 20 أنها مدة أناة الله في أيام نوح، وهي ثلاثة أمثال مدة تجربة بني إسرائيل في البرية، وثلاثة أمثال المدة التي أعطاها الله لهم بعد صلب المسيح إلى خراب أورشليم، فكان نوح يكرز لما كان عمره 480 سنة.

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 6:6، 7 «فحزن الرب أنه عمل الإنسان في الأرض، وتأسَّف في قلبه. فقال الرب: أمحو عن وجه الأرض الإنسان الذي خلقتُه، الإنسان مع بهائم ودبابات وطيور السماء، لأني حزنت أني عملتهم«. ويقول في  مزمور 106: 44، 45 «فنظر إلى ضيقهم إذ سمع صراخهم، وذكر لهم عهده، وندم حسب كثرة رحمته». ويقول في 1صموئيل 15: 11 «ندمتُ على أني جعلت شاول ملكاً لأنه رجع من ورائي ولم يُقم كلامي». فهل يندم الله؟! علماً بأن هذا يناقض ما جاء في سفر العدد 23: 19 «ليس الله ابن إنسانٍ فيندم».

وللرد نقول: (1) لا شك أن الله منزّه عن الندم  والحزن والأسف وغيرها. ورد في عدد 23: 19 «ليس الله إنساناً فيكذب، ولا ابن إنسان فيندم. هل يقول ولا يفعل، أو يتكلم ولا يفي؟»  وفي 1صموئيل 15: 29 «نصيح إسرائيل لا يكذب ولا يندم، لأنه ليس إنساناً ليندم». وفي يعقوب 1: 17 «كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار، الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران». وفي إشعياء 46: 9، 10 «لأني أنا الله وليس آخر، الإله وليس مثلي. مخبرٌ منذ البدء بالأخير، ومنذ القديم بما لم يُفعَل. قائلاً: رأيي يقوم وأفعل كل مسرتي». وفي ملاخي 3: 6 «لأني أنا الرب، لا أتغيّر».

(2) ندم الله لا يعني تغييره، لأن الله لا يتغيَّر، فهو يكره الخطية ويعاقبها. كل ما في الأمر أن الله يوبِّخ الخاطئ وينذره بالهلاك إن لم يتُب. فإذا غيَّر إنسانٌ موقفه من الخطية وتاب، فإن الله يغيِّر إعلان العقاب، ويمنح العفو والغفران. ويبارك المؤمن المطيع، ولكن لو غيَّر مؤمنٌ موقفه من الله وعصى، فهل يستمر الله يباركه؟  إن الله لا يتغيّر، لكن معاملته للإنسان تتغيَّر بتغيير موقف الإنسان من الوصايا الإلهية. لقد سُرَّ الله بالإنسان لما خلقه، ثم حزن وتأسف وندم لما سلك الإنسان سبيل الشر. ويقولون «يا حسرة على العباد». والحسرة هي الندم. فالله في محبته يطيل أناته على العباد والكافرين ليتوبوا، ويرزق الصالحين والطالحين لينتبهوا إليه. فإذا لم يندموا ويتحسروا على خطاياهم يتحسّر هو ويندم على سوء أفعالهم. راجع تعليقنا على تكوين 17: 8 (بند 1).


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

(3) القول «ندم الرب» أو «حزن» معناه الشفقة والرقة والرحمة عند الرب. فلو أن أباً محباً أدّب ابنه لأنه خالفه، ثم رأى ألم ابنه بسبب التأديب، فإنه يتوجَّع لوجعه ويتألم لألمه ويتأسف ويحزن ويندم، مع أن الأب عمل الواجب في تقويم ابنه وتأديبه وخيره. إنما أسفه وندمه وحزنه كله ناشئ من الشفقة والرحمة. ولا يجوز  أن نقول في مثل هذا المقام إن أباه رحمه أو أشفق عليه، بل نقول إن أباه ندم، بمعنى الرحمة والشفقة. فعلى هذا القياس يُقال إن الله ندم، بمعنى أنه أعلن شفقته ورحمته وجوده وكرمه، وكأنك تقول: «رحمهم بعد عقابه لهم». أو تقول: «ندم بعد العقاب والعذاب» دلالة على رحمته. والدليل على ذلك أن النبي داود قال: «وندم حسب كثرة رحمته».

(4) استعمال مثل هذه الألفاظ البشرية في جانب الله جائز، ليقرّب لعقولنا الأمور المعنوية، فإنه لا يخاطبنا بلغة الملائكة بل بلغتنا واصطلاحاتنا لندرك حقائق الأمور. وعلى هذا فهو يقول لنا إن الله ندم، بمعنى أنه غيَّر قضاءه بسبب تغيير الشروط التي سبق ووضعها. ولو أن هذا الندم يختلف عن ندم الإنسان، فالإنسان يندم بسبب عدم معرفته لما سيحدث. وهذا لا ينطبق على الله، الذي ليس عنده ماضٍ ولا مستقبل، بل الكل عنده حاضر.

وعندما نقول إن الله يحب ويكره ويتحسّر ويندم، لا نقصد أن له حواس مثل حواسنا، إنما نقصد أنها مواقف لله إزاء ما يفعله البشر.

قال المعترض: «في تكوين 6: 19 أمر الله نوحاً أن يأخذ معه إلى الفلك «من الطيور كأجناسها، ومن البهائم كأجناسها، ومن كل دبابات الأرض كأجناسها، اثنين من كلٍّ». وجاء في تكوين 7: 8، 9 «من البهائم الطاهرة والبهائم التي ليست بطاهرة، ومن الطيور، وكل ما يدب على الأرض، دخل اثنان اثنان إلى نوح إلى الفلك، ذكراً وأنثى». ولكن في تكوين 7: 2، 3 يقول إن الله أمر: «من جميع البهائم الطاهرة تأخذ معك سبعة سبعة، ذكراً وأنثى. ومن البهائم التي ليست بطاهرة اثنين ذكراً وأنثى».

وللرد نقول: الأمر الأول كان أمراً عاماٌ (زوجين من كل البهائم والطيور) دون أن يذكر إن كانت طاهرة (تصلح لتقديمها كذبائح) أو غير طاهرة (لا يجب تقديمها كذبائح). ثم أوضح بعد ذلك بسطرين أن يأخذ من الطاهرة سبعة لاستبقائها ولتقديم الذبائح منها. ونقدم الآيات بحسب ترتيبها، كالآتي:

(1) أمر الله نوحاً أن يأخذ معه من كل أنواع الطيور والبهائم وذات الأربع اثنين اثنين. فقال في تكوين 6: 19، 20 «ومِن كل حيٍ من كل ذي جسدٍ، اثنين من كلٍ، تُدخل إلى الفلك لاستبقائها معك. تكون ذكراً وأنثى. من الطيور كأجناسها، ومن البهائم كأجناسها، ومن كل دبابات الأرض كأجناسها. اثنين مِن كلٍ تُدخل إليك لاستبقائها».

(2) على أن يزيد نوح عدد ما يمكن تقديمه كذبائح (الطاهر طقسياً) إلى سبعة، فيقول في تكوين 7: 2، 3 «مِن جميع البهائم الطاهرة تأخذ معك سبعة ذكراً وأنثى. ومن البهائم التي ليست طاهرة اثنين ذكراً وأنثى. ومن طيور السماء أيضاً سبعة سبعة ذكراً وأنثى لاستبقاء نسلٍ على وجه الأرض».

(3) أطاع نوح أوامر الرب، فيقول في تكوين 7:7-9 «فدخل نوح وبنوه وامرأته ونساء بنيه معه إلى الفلك من وجه مياه الطوفان. ومن البهائم الطاهرة والبهائم التي ليست بطاهرة ومن الطيور وكل ما يدب على الأرض دخل اثنان اثنان إلى نوح إلى الفلك، ذكراً وأنثى، كما أمر الله نوحاً».

قال المعترض: «ورد في تكوين 7: 17 «وكان الطوفان أربعين يوماً على الأرض». وفي الترجمة السبعينية أربعين يوماً وليلة». زيدت كلمة «ليلة» على الأصل».

 وللرد نقول: المراد باليوم هو 24 ساعة، والدليل على ذلك قوله (آية 12) «وكان المطر على الأرض 40 يوماً و40 ليلة». ثم اكتفى في آية 17 بأن قال «أربعين يوماً». وفوق ذلك نقول إن اليوم المصطلح عليه بين الناس هو 24 ساعة. قيل إن موسى قضى عند الله أربعين ليلة، مع أنه كان عند الله في الأيام والليالي. ولو كان مع الله في الليالي فقط، وكان في النهار مع بني إسرائيل لَمَا عبدوا العجل. فإنهم عبدوه لغياب موسى عنهم. وعليه فالمراد بالليلة 24 ساعة. وما أحسن عبارة التوراة «وكان عند الرب أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة» (خروج 34: 28).

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 8: 4، 5 «استقر الفلك في الشهر السابع في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر على جبال أراراط. وكانت المياه تنقص نقصاً متوالياً إلى الشهر العاشر. وفي العاشر في أول الشهر ظهرت رؤوس الجبال.. فبين الآيتين اختلاف، لأنه إذا ظهرت رؤوس الجبال في الشهر العاشر، فكيف استقرَّ الفلك في الشهر السابع على جبال أرمينية؟».

وللرد نقول: يبلغ ارتفاع جبل أراراط نحو 17750 قدماً عن سطح الأرض، فهو أعلى جبل في تلك الجهة. فلما استقر الفُلك عليه لم تكن رؤوس الجبال الأقل منه ارتفاعاً قد ظهرت، وقد ظهرت بعد ثلاثة أشهر تقريباً. وهذا يشبه ما يحدث في فيضان نهر النيل وتعم مياهه بلاد مصر، وينقطع نزول الأمطار في أواسط أفريقيا، ومع ذلك تمكث المياه على الأراضي نحو ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل، مع أنها تصب في البحر المتوسط. ثم أنه ليس شرطاً أن تكون رؤوس جبال أراراط ظاهرة فوق الماء حتى يمكن للفلك أن يستقر فوقها، إذ يمكن أن تكون رؤوس الجبال هذه تحت الماء. واستقرَّ غاطس الفلك فوقها في الشهر السابع، حتى انحسرت في الشهر العاشر، فظهرت رؤوس الجبال.

قال المعترض: «قال الله مخاطباً نوح وأولاده في تكوين 9: 3 «كل دابَّة حيَّة تكون لكم طعاماً. كالعُشب الأخضر دفعتُ إليكم الجميع». وهذا يناقض ما جاء في تكوين 1: 29 حيث يقول «إني قد أعطيتكم كل بَقْلٍ يُبزِر بِزراً على وجه كل الأرض، وكلَّ شجر فيه ثمرُ شجرٍ يُبزِر بِزراً لكم يكون طعاماً» كما أن التصريح في تكوين 9: 3 بالأكل من كل دابَّة حيَّة يناقض شريعة موسى التي حرمت حيوانات كثيرة، منها الخنزير، كما في لاويين 11 وتثنية 14».

وللرد نقول: التصريح بأكل اللحوم بعد التصريح بأكل البقول والخضروات نموذج للوحي المتدرِّج، فلحكمةٍ عند الله أمر أولاً بالطعام النباتي، ثم صرَّح بأكل اللحوم. وكل الآباء يفهمون هذا، فيسمحون لصغارهم بالأكل بأيديهم، ثم ينهونهم عن ذلك ليستخدموا الملاعق.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

أما القول «كل دابة حية» فالمقصود به كل الحيوانات الطاهرة التي أمر الله نوحاً أن يُدخل منها إلى الفلك سبعة سبعة ذكراً وأنثى (تكوين 7: 2). ولم يأمره الله بالإكثار من الحيوانات الطاهرة إلا للأكل وتقديم الذبائح، كما جاء في تكوين 8: 20 «وبنى نوح مذبحاً للرب، وأخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة وأصعد محرقات على المذبح». فكان نوح يميِّز بين البهائم الطاهرة وغير الطاهرة.

    اعتراض على تكوين 9: 3، 4 - هل عمليات نقل الدم حرام؟

    انظر تعليقنا على أعمال 15: 20

 قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 9: 20-27 أن نوحاً لما أراد أن يلعن ابنه حام، لعن حفيده كنعان بن حام وقال «ملعون كنعان! عبد العبيد يكون لإخوته» (آية 25). فلماذا يتحمَّل الابن وِزر أبيه، مع أن التثنية 24: 16 تقول إن الابن لا يناله العقاب بسبب أبيه؟ ثم: هل توافق التوارة على أن الأخ يستعبد أخاه، فيكون كنعان عبد العبيد لإخوته؟».

وللرد نقول: لا يوجد ما يدل على أن لعن كنعان كان بسبب خطية أبيه حام. ثم أن نوحاً كنبي استطاع بروح النبوَّة أن يرى الاتجاهات الروحية لأولاده وأحفاده، فقال ما قاله من بركة ولعنة وهو يرى بالروح ما سيفعلونه. فلم يتحمل كنعان وزر خطية أبيه حام.

أما من جهة العبودية، فقد كان الإسرائيلي يستخدم أخاه الإسرائيلي استخداماً رفيقاً حسب وصية لاويين 25: 46 «أما إخوتكم بنو إسرائيل فلا يتسلّط إنسان على أخيه بعنف». كما يأمر خروج 21: 16 بقتل من يسرق إنساناً ليبيعه أو ليحتفظ به كرهينة. ويقول إشعياء 58: 16 إن العبادة التي يقبلها الرب هي إطلاق المسحوقين أحراراً وقطع كل نير.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 11: 5 «فنزل الرب لينظر المدينة والبرج اللذين كان بنو آدم يبنونهما». وتكررت نفس الفكرة في تكوين 18: 20، 21. فكيف ينزل الله؟».

 وللرد نقول: هذا تعبير إنساني يشرح لنا تدخُّل الله ليفعل ما يريد في دنيا البشر. وقد كان بُناة برج بابل أردياء، مثل أهل سدوم، وأبعد ما يكونون عن مراحم الله، فكان الله بعيداً عنهم جداً، فأخذ الله سيف العدالة و«نزل« إلى دائرة مشاعرهم بطريقة مخيفة، ليعاقبهم. وقال أحد علماء بني إسرائيل إن الله نزل من عرش رحمته إلى عرش قضائه، لأن الرحمة أعلى من القضاء.

راجع تعليقنا على تكوين 18: 21. 

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 11: 6 بخصوص بناء برج بابل ليصل للسماء قول الله «هوذا شعب واحد ولسان واحد لجميعهم، وهذا ابتداؤهم بالعمل. والآن لا يمتنع عليهم كل ما ينوون أن يعملوه». فهل كان الله يخاف من وصول البرج إلى السماء؟».

وللرد نقول: المقصود بأن «رأس البرج بالسماء» أنه يكون عالياً حتى لا تحجب شجرةٌ عاليةٌ زُرقةَ السماء عن الواقف فوقه، كما قيل عن مدن الكنعانيين «مدن عظيمة محصَّنة إلى السماء» (تثنية 1: 28). وليس المقصود أن البرج يرتفع حتى يصل إلى سماء الله.. والمقصود «بما ينوون أن يعملوه» هو الكبرياء والتجبُّر وتأليه أنفسهم. وعندما يتمادى الإنسان في هذا الخطأ لا يتوقف، فيزيد الشر في العالم. وأراد الله أن يحدَّ من انتشار الشر في العالم بأن يُذهِب ريحهم. 

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 11: 26 «وعاش تارح سبعين سنة وولد أبرام وناحور وهاران». ويقول تكوين 11: 32 «وكانت أيام تارح 205 سنين. ومات تارح في حاران». ويقول تكوين 4: 12 «فذهب أبرام كما قال له الرب وذهب معه لوط. وكان أبرام ابن 75 سنة لما خرج من حاران». ويقول أعمال الرسل 7: 4 «فخرج (إبراهيم) حينئذ من أرض الكلدانيين وسكن في حاران، ومن هناك نقله (الله) بعد ما مات أبوه إلى هذه الأرض التي أنتم ساكنون فيها». وهذه الآيات متناقضة، لأنه إن كان تارح ابن 70 سنة لما ولد إبراهيم، ومات وعمره 205 سنة، فيكون عمر إبراهيم عند موت أبيه 135 سنة. وإن كان قد ترك حاران عند موت أبيه فلا بد أن عمره كان 135 سنة عند وصوله إلى أرض الموعد. وهذا يناقض قول تكوين 12: 4 إن عمر إبراهيم كان 75 سنة لما خرج من حاران».

وللرد نقول: (1) هذا الاستنتاج يستند على مجرد زعم لا يقتضيه النص، وهو أن إبراهيم كان بكر أبيه، ولأنه وُلد لما كان أبوه في السبعين. صحيح أن تكوين 11: 26 يقول «وعاش تارح سبعين سنة وولد أبرام وناحور وهاران» فيذكر إبراهيم أولاً، ربما لأنه البكر، وربما أيضاً لأن إبراهيم أهم أولاد تارح. فإذا قلنا (وهذا جائز) إن إبراهيم كان أصغر أولاد أبيه، وإنه وُلد لما كان عمر أبيه 130 سنة، فيكون عمره عند موت أبيه 75 سنة. وبناءً عليه يكون تكوين 12: 4 وأعمال 7: 4 متفقين.

(2) وهناك تفسير آخر يلاشي الصعوبة: من المحتمل أن استفانوس (في موعظته الواردة في أعمال 7) لم يقصد أن يدوّن حوادث حياة إبراهيم التاريخية بالترتيب، بل أن يذكر فقط الحوادث المهمة الواردة عنه. وهذا الحل لا يتعارض مع الحل المتقدم. وإذا قبلناه لا نجد تناقضاً بين ما جاء في التكوين وما ورد في سفر الأعمال.

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 12: 1-5 إن الله دعا إبراهيم وهو في حاران، بينما يقول أعمال الرسل 7: 2-4 إن الله دعاه قبل أن يجيء إلى حاران».

وللرد نقول: الذي يفتش عن الأخطاء يختلقها. لقد وجَّه الله الدعوة لإبراهيم ليذهب لأرض الميعاد قبل أن يجيء إلى حاران. ولما وصل إلى حاران أقام فيها، فعاد الله يدعوه من جديد ليتابع السَّفَر إلى حيث دعاه أولاً. وكانت المدة بين الدعوة الأولى والثانية خمس سنوات.

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 12: 6 «وكان الكنعانيون حينئذ في الأرض» ويقول تكوين 13: 7 «وكان الكنعانيون والفرزيون حينئذ ساكنين في الأرض». فهاتان الآيتان ليستا من كلام موسى بل هما ملحقتان».

وللرد نقول: ما هو برهان المعترض على أن هاتين الآيتين ليستا من كلام موسى؟ إنهما لا تنافيان حقيقة تاريخية، ولا هما تنافيان صفات الله وكمالاته. إن كلام الله منزّه عن التناقض والزيادة والحذف، ففي تكوين 12 قال موسى إن أبرام ولوطاً تركا وطنهما وقصدا أرض كنعان (آية 4)، ثم ذكر أن أبرام سافر إلى شكيم، وكان الكنعانيون حينئذ في تلك البلاد. ففي آية 5 أفاد أن أبرام «سافر إلى أرض كنعان» وفي آية 6 قال إن الكنعانيين كانوا موجودين في تلك الجهة. وهو نفس ما كرره الوحي في تكوين 13: 7، وقال إن الأرض لم تسع لوطاً وإبراهيم لكثرة مواشيهما، ومما زاد الأمر صعوبة وجود الكنعانيين والفرزيين في تلك البلاد.

راجع تعليقنا على تثنية 1:1- 5 حيث يتكلم عن نفسه بضمير الغائب.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 12: 11-13 أن إبراهيم طلب من زوجته سارة أن تقول إنها أخته «ليكون لي خير بسببك، وتحيا نفسي من أجلك». ألا يدفع ذِكر هذه الحادثة القارئ على تقليد إبراهيم وارتكاب الكذب؟».

وللرد نقول: لو كان موسى (كاتب سفر التكوين) مدفوعاً بتفكيره الشخصي لحذَفَ هذه القصة التي تُخجِل جدَّه الأكبر. ولكن ذِكرها دليل على أن روح الله هو الذي ساقه ليسجّلها. أما هدف الروح القدس من تسجيلها فهو أن يرينا أن كل البشر خطاؤون لأنه لا فرق، إذ الجميع أخطأوا.. متبرِّرين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح. وليس هناك إنسان كامل إلا الواحد، يسوع المسيح. وهذا يكشف لنا محبة الله التي ترحّب بالخاطئ الراجع إلى الله، كما يشجّعنا على التوبة. فلا توجد خطية مهما عظمت تحرمنا من رحمة الله عند التوبة عنها.

ومن المؤسف أن خطية إبراهيم هذه تكررت من ولده إسحاق مع زوجته رفقة. كما كان يعقوب حفيد إبراهيم مخادعاً حتى توَّبه الله إليه. وهذا يكشف لنا شناعة الخطية، فإن الأبناء كثيراً ما يقتدون بوالديهم.

وقد حاول البعض أن يدافعوا عن خطية إبراهيم بقولهم إنها كذبة بيضاء، فقد كانت سارة أختاً غير شقيقة لإبراهيم. وهذا صحيح. لكن الوحي المقدس يدين الكذب كله أبيضه وأسوده، وقد سجَّل لنا هذه «الكذبة البيضاء  على أنها خطية تستحق الإدانة.

قال المعترض: «قال الله لإبراهيم في تكوين 13: 16 «وأجعل نسلك كتراب الأرض، حتى إذا استطاع أحدٌ أن يعدَّ تراب الأرض، فنسلك أيضاً يُعَدّ». وفي 22: 17 «وأكثِّر نسلك تكثيراً كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر». ولكن عدد أولاد إبراهيم لم يبلغ عددهم عدد حبات رطلٍ من الرمل!».

وللرد نقول: قصد الله أن يكلم إبراهيم بأسلوب يفهمه، وقد أنجز الله وعده، فنسل إبراهيم هم العرب وبنو إسرائيل. كما أن نسل إبراهيم المؤمن، هم الذين يؤمنون إيمان إبراهيم، وقد صار عددهم لا يُحصى. والمسيح من نسل إبراهيم، وفيه تباركت قبائل الأرض. فما أكثر نسل إبراهيم الجسدي، وما أكثر نسله الروحي!

قال المعترض: «ورد في تكوين 13: 18 و35: 27 و37: 14 اسم قرية «حبرون» التي كانت معروفة من قبل باسم «قرية أربع» وقد غيَّر بنو إسرائيل اسمها إلى حبرون، بعدما فتحوا فلسطين في عهد يشوع (يشوع 14: 15). فيكون ما ورد في سفر التكوين كلام شخصٍ عاش بعد هذا الفتح، وهو إذاً ليس من كلام موسى».

وللرد نقول: سمِّيت تلك القرية «حبرون» (بمعنى تحالف) قبل موسى بأجيال، بسبب التحالف الذي أبرمه إبراهيم مع الأموريين. وكان هذا الاسم شائعاً في عصر يعقوب (قبل موسى بمدة طويلة) فقد ورد في تكوين 37: 14 أن يعقوب «أرسل يوسف من وطاء حبرون».  وورد في سفر العدد 13: 22 «وأما حبرون فبُنيت قبل صوعن مصر بسبع سنين». فدعاها موسى «حبرون» لأن هذا هو اسمها قبل عصره بأجيال. وكانت تُسمى أيضاً «قرية أربع» لأنها كانت مسكن أربعة من العمالقة الجبابرة. ولم يقل في سفر يشوع 14: 15 إنه لما استولى بنو إسرائيل عليها سمّوها حبرون، وغيّروا اسمها الأصلي الذي هو قرية أربع، بل قال «اسم حبرون قبلاً قرية أربع». ويُفهم من هذه العبارة أن بني إسرائيل أطلقوا عليها الاسم القديم وهو حبرون الذي كانت تُسمّى به وقت إبراهيم.

قال المعترض: «ورد في تكوين 14:14 اسم قرية «دان» وهو اسم بلدة عُمِّرت في عهد القضاة، فإنه بعد موت يشوع فتح بنو إسرائيل في عهد القضاة مدينة لايش وغيَّروا اسمها إلى دان، كما في القضاة 18: 29. فيكون ما ورد في سفر التكوين كلام شخصٍ عاش بعد هذا الفتح، وهو إذاً ليس من كلام موسى».

وللرد نقول: «دان الواردة في تكوين 14:14 هي بلد غير البلد المذكورة في سفر القضاة 18: 29، وهي أقدم من لايش المذكورة في سفر القضاة، والدليل على قِدمها هو أن كلمة «أردن» مؤلفة من كلمتي «أور» أي نهر، و«دان» أي القضاء. فسُمِّيت الجهة المذكورة في تكوين 14:14 وفي تثنية 34: 1 باسم «دان». ويكون أن موسى أطلق اسم دان على جهات كثيرة. أما لايش التي استولى عليها سبط دان وسماها باسم أبيهم فهي غير تلك الجهة. وكان أجدر بالمعترض أن  يتحرى ويدرس قبل أن يتَّهم كتاب الله بالتحريف!

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 14:14 أن لوطاً هو أخو إبراهيم، بينما جاء في تكوين 14: 12 أنه ابن أخيه!».

وللرد نقول: لكلمة «أخ» معنى أوسع من المعنى الحرفي، فالأخ هو القريب روحياً أو جسدياً (قارن العدد 40: 14 وراعوث 4: 13). إن لوطاً هو ابن أخ إبراهيم (تكوين 11: 31) ولكن لما حدث الهجوم على لوط أسرع إبراهيم في تقديم العون له لأنه «أخوه» أي قريبه.

قال المعترض: «ورد في تكوين 15: 13 «فقال الرب لأبرام: اعلَمْ يقيناً أن نسلك سيكون غريباً في أرضٍ ليست لهم ويُستعبَدون لهم، فيذلونهم 400 سنة». وورد في الخروج 12: 40 «وأما إقامة بني إسرائيل التي أقاموها في مصر فكانت 430 سنة». فبين الآيتين اختلاف ثلاثين سنة، إما سقط من الأولى أو زيد في الثانية».

وللرد نقول: (1) لا زيادة ولا نقصان ولا اختلاف ولا تناقض، فالنبي في سفر التكوين أخذ في الاعتبار زمن الوعد الذي وعد الله به إبراهيم من أنه يرزقه بابن هو إسحاق. ومن وقت مولد إسحاق إلى خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر 400 سنة. أما في سفر الخروج فقد أخذ النبي في الاعتبار وقت تغرُّب إبراهيم من وطنه طاعةً لأمر الله، وهي مدة 430 سنة. فاختلاف المدة لاختلاف الاعتبارات.

فمن دعوة إبراهيم (أعمال 7: 2) إلى انتقاله من حاران (تكوين 12: 5) 5 سنين. وأقام إبراهيم في كنعان 25 سنة ثم ولد إسحاق (تكوين 21: 5). ولغاية ولادة يعقوب 60 سنة (تكوين 25:25، 26)، و13 سنة إلى أن هاجر إلى مصر (تكوين 46: 2، 3 و47: 28). وأقام بنو إسرائيل في مصر 210 سنوات. فمجموع هذه السنين 430 سنة. فإذا طرحنا منها السنوات الخمس التي أقامها إبراهيم في حاران، وخمس وعشرين سنة إلى أن وُلد إسحاق كان الباقي 400 سنة كما في تكوين 15: 13. وقال الرسول بولس في غلاطية 3: 17 إن المدة من وعد الله لإبراهيم إلى إعطاء الشريعة هو 430 سنة (تكوين 12: 1-5).

(2) أما القول في الخروج 12: 40 إن إقامة بني إسرائيل في مصر كانت 430 سنة، فواضح أنه عندما يُذكر شيئان مرتبطان، يُكتفى بأحدهما عن الآخر. والمقصود في سفر الخروج هو إقامة بني إسرائيل في مصر وفي كنعان أيضاً، والدليل على ذلك أن الرسول بولس قال إن ابراهيم وذرِّيته أقاموا في أرض الموعد كأنهم في أرض غريبة، أي أنهم تغربوا في أرض كنعان (عبرانيين 11: 9).


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

3) أما اقتصار الخروج 12: 40 على ذكر مصر، فسببه أن مصر كانت مظهر آيات الله ومراحمه على بني إسرائيل، فقد سامهم فيها المصريون سوء العذاب، فأنقذهم الله بمعجزاته، حتى أن تعبهم في أرض كنعان لم يكن شيئاً يُذكر بالنسبة إلى عذابهم في مصر. فاقتصر سفر الخروج على ذكر مصر تنبيهاً لبني إسرائيل على مراحم الله التي لا تُستقصى. وقد أضاف مترجم التوراة إلى اللغتين السامرية واليونانية في ترجمة خروج 12: 20 كلمة «كنعان» و«آباؤهم» من باب الشرح، فجاءت الترجمة تقول «وأما إقامة بني إسرائيل التي أقاموها (وآباؤهم) في مصر و(كنعان) فكانت 400 سنة». ولكن الأصل العبري باقٍ على أصله. 

قال المعترض: «ورد في تكوين 17: 8 «وأعطي لك ولنسلك من بعدك أرض غربتك، كل أرض كنعان ملكاً أبدياً، وأكون إلههم». وهذا خطأ، فلا كل أرض كنعان أُعطيت لإبراهيم، ولا كانت لنسله ملكاً أبدياً، وقد وقعت فيها انقلابات كبيرة، ومضت عليها مدة طويلة وهي تحت حكم غير بني إسرائيل».

وللرد نقول: (1) جاءت نبوَّة تكوين 17: 8 عندما كان إبراهيم بلا نسل، وهذا شرط مهم في صحتها، فوعد الله إبراهيم أن يكون إلهاً له ولنسله، الذي سيُكثِره ويباركه بالبركات الأرضية، فيعطيهم أرض كنعان ملكاً لهم إلى الأبد. وتمَّم الله وعده فنمت ذرية إبراهيم (خروج 1: 7، 9، 12 وعدد 23: 10 وتثنية 1: 10، 11) وأعطاهم الله أرض كنعان وأذل أعداءهم وفضّلهم على العالمين. ولكن لما انحرفوا عن شريعته وعبدوا الوثن، أزال مُلكهم لأنه اشترط دوام بركاته عليهم بأمانتهم لعهده. إن الله أمين مع البشر، غير أن الناس هم المتمردون. فلو أبقاهم وهم في حالة العصيان والشر والطغيان لكان ذلك منافياً لقداسته.

وقد حقَّق الله وعده لإبراهيم (انظر سفر العدد 22 وتثنية 2 ويشوع 3) فتمتَّع بنو إسرائيل بهذه الأرض نحو ألف سنة، بعدها ضلَّ بنو إسرائيل عن عبادة الرب وانغمسوا في عبادة الوثن، فأسلمهم الله إلى الأشوريين فسبوا منهم عشرة أسباط عام 722 ق م، بعدها سبى البابليون السبطين الآخَرين عام 586 ق م، وأعلن الله أن هذا السبي سيكون لمدة 70 سنة، بعدها أعادهم إلى أرضهم. ولما رفضوا المسيح وصلبوه، حكم الله عليهم بخرابٍ أعظم ابتدأ على يد تيطس الروماني الذي هدم هيكلهم عام 70م. 

واضحٌ إذاً أن الله أعطى الأرض لإبراهيم ولنسله الروحي الذي يؤمن بالرب كما آمن هو، ويطيع الرب كما أطاعه هو. فليس كل نسل إبراهيم الجسدي مؤمنين مثله.

(2) قد يُراد بقوله «أُعطيك هذه الأرض إلى الأبد» إشارةً إلى النعيم في السماء، لأن أرض كنعان كانت تشير إليه، كما قيل في عبرانيين 11: 8، 9 «بالإيمان تغرَّب في أرض الموعد كأنها أرض غريبة، ساكناً في خيام مع إسحاق ويعقوب الوارثَيْن معه لهذا الموعد عينه، لأنه كان ينتظر المدينة التي لها الأساسات التي صانعها وبارئها الله».

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 17: 20 «وأما إسماعيل فقد سمعتُ لك فيه. ها أنا أباركه وأثمره وأكثره كثيراً جداً. اثني عشر رئيساً يلد وأجعله أمة كبيرة». وقوله «اثني عشر رئيساً يلد» نبوَّة عن الاثني عشر إماماً».

وللرد نقول: نقرأ في تكوين 25: 13-16 أن هذا الوعد قد تمَّ، ونقرأ فيه أسماء الاثني عشر رئيساً الذين وُلدوا لإسماعيل. وتقول آية 16«هؤلاء هم بنو إسماعيل وهذه أسماؤهم بديارهم وحصونهم، اثنا عشر رئيساً حسب قبائلهم».

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 18: 17 إن الرب ظهر لإبراهيم، بينما يقول في عبرانيين 13: 2 إن الذين ظهروا لإبراهيم كانوا ملائكة. وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: ورد في تكوين 18 أن ثلاثة رجال زاروا إبراهيم، هم ملائكة ظهروا له بشكل رجال، توجَّه اثنان منهم إلى سدوم وعمورة لتوقيع عقوبة الدمار على المدينتين. أما أولهم وقائدهم الذي تولى الكلام مع إبراهيم فقد كان صاحب المكان المتميّز، وقد سجد له إبراهيم ودعاه «يا سيد» (تكوين 18: 2، 3). ومنه طلب إبراهيم العفو عن سدوم وعمورة، قائلاً «شرعتُ أكلّم المولى» (تكوين 18: 27). وعرف هذا »المولى« أن سارة قد ضحكت في باطنها (تكوين 18: 12)

فرواية التكوين توضح أن الرب «السيد» و«المولى» هو الذي سجد له إبراهيم. ورواية العبرانيين تتحدث عن ظهور الرجال الثلاثة في شكل ملائكة. وكلاهما صحيح.

قال المعترض: «في تكوين 18: 21 يقول الرب «أنزل وأرى هل فعلوا بالتمام حسب صراخها الآتي إليَّ، وإلا فأعلم». كيف لا يعلم الله إلا إذا نزل؟!».

وللرد نقول: الحديث عن الله باللغة التي تُستعمل عن الإنسان كثير في الكتب المقدسة بهدف تقريب الفكرة للناس، والمقصود أن الله اقترب من شعبه ليسمع صراخهم، وهو حديث مجازي بالطبع، فالله عالم بكل شيء ويدير الكون كله بقدرته التي تعجز الكلمات البشرية أن تصفها.

راجع تعليقنا على تكوين 6:6، 7.

ولا شك أن الله قادرٌ أن        يختار الطريقة التي يظهر بها للبشر، في صورة ملاك أو إنسان. ولو شاء لجعل الرجل ملاكاً والملاك رجلاً، فهو فعّالٌ لما يريد. لقد ظهر المولى لإبراهيم في صورة ملاك على هيئة رجل، فيقول الوحي «فظهر له الرب» (تكوين 18: 1) وقال لإبراهيم «هل أُخفي عن إبراهيم ما أنا فاعله؟» (تكوين 18: 17). وظهر ليعقوب في صورة إنسان صارع يعقوب، ولما عرف يعقوب قوة المصارع طلب منه أن يباركه (تكوين 32: 22-29). وظهر الرب لموسى بلهيب نار في وسط شجرة العلَّيق، فمال موسى ليرى المنظر العجيب، فناداه الله من وسط العليقة وقال له «اخلع حذاءك من رجليك، لأن الموضع الذي أنت واقفٌ عليه أرض مقدسة، فغطى موسى وجهه لأنه خاف أن ينظر إلى الله» (خروج 3: 1-6). وقد ظهر الله في المسيح، متجسِّداً في صورة إنسان، و«عظيمٌ هو سرُّ التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد» (1تيموثاوس 3: 16). وقال لنا «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» (يوحنا 14: 9). 

قال المعترض: «تزوج الإخوة أخواتهم في عهد آدم، وتزوج إبراهيم أخته كما جاء قول إبراهيم عنها في تكوين 20: 12 «هي أختي ابنة أبي، غير أنها ليست ابنة أمي، فصارت لي زوجة». وهو محرَّم كما في لاويين 18: 9، 20: 17 وتثنية 27: 22 فحدث نسخ. اللاويين نسخ التكوين».

وللرد نقول: لم يوحِ الله لآدم ولا لإبراهيم بشريعة تسمح بزواج الأخ من أخته ثم حرم هذا بعد ذلك في شريعة موسى، وقد تزوج الإخوة أخواتهم قبل نزول الشريعة، فتزوج إبراهيم بأخته من غير أمه. ولم يأتِ موسى بشريعة تسمح بزواج الأخت ثم نسخها، وإنما كان هذا الزواج من العادات التي اصطلح عليها القدماء قبل شريعة موسى. فلا يوجد ناسخ ولا منسوخ.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 22: 1 «وحدث بعد هذه الأمور أن الله امتحن إبراهيم. فقال الله: يا إبراهيم، فقال. ها أنا ذا». ولكن جاء في رسالة يعقوب 1: 13 «لا يقُلْ أحدٌ إذا جُرِّب:  إني أُجرَّب من قِبَل الله، لأن الله غير مُجرَّب بالشرور وهو لا يجرب أحداً». كيف يقول إنه يجرِّب، ثم يقول إنه لا يجرب؟».

وللرد نقول: (1) للتجربة معنيان أحدهما صالح، والآخَر رديء. فالمعنى الصالح هو امتحان الإنسان أو فحصه لتظهر نيَّات قلبه فيرى الناس برهاناً عملياً على حقيقة أخلاقه. أما المعنى الرديء فهو إغواء الإنسان وإسقاطه في الشر لإهلاكه. فكل الضيقات التي يسمح الله بوقوعها علينا يمكن أن نسمّيها امتحانات وتجارب يُقصد بها خيرُنا، فيليق بنا والحال هذه أن نرحِّب بها ونقبلها. ويعقوب الذي يقول إن الله لا يجرب أحداً، يقول في فاتحة رسالته: «احسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة، عالمين أن امتحان إيمانكم ينشئ صبراً»  (يعقوب 1: 2، 3). فمن هذا النوع كانت تجربة الله لإبراهيم وامتحانه بأن يقدِّم ولده ذبيحة، فبرهنت طاعته صِدْق إيمانه.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

2) أما المعنى الآخر للتجربة فهو مساعي الشيطان المستترة لإيقاع الأذى بالناس. وقول الرسول يعقوب إن الله لا يجرّب أحداً يقصد به أن الله لا يجرِّب أحداً أن يخطئ، أي يجرّه إلى الشر لجلب الشقاء عليه. وقد علّمنا المسيح أن نتلو الطلبة السادسة من الصلاة الربانية «لا تُدخِلنا في تجربة». وهي توسُّلٌ إلى الله أن يهدينا سواء السبيل بحيث يفشل أعداؤنا الروحيون في مساعيهم التي يقصدون بها جذبنا إلى الخطية. فنقول: «ارشدنا يا الله وقُدْنا حتى لا يجد الشيطان سبيلاً إلى وضع عثرة في طريقنا». هذه الطلبة السادسة تشرح قول الرسول يعقوب إن الله لا يجرب أحداً.

قال المعترض: «في امتحان الله لإبراهيم ناسخٌ ومنسوخ، فبعد أن أمر الله إبراهيم أن يقدم ابنه محرقة (تكوين 22: 2)، نسخ ذلك بتقديم الكبش عوضاً عن ابنه».

وللرد نقول: نورد ملخص قصة امتحان الله لإبراهيم كما وردت في تكوين 22، فقد امتحن الله إبراهيم لما أمره أن يذبح ابنه، فأطاع الأمر. ولما شرع في ذلك أمره الله أن يمتنع، ودبَّر له كبشاً قدَّمه عِوضاً عن ابنه، فوعده الله أن يباركه ويبارك نسله. والقصد من امتحان الله لإبراهيم أن يُظهر للجميع إيمان إبراهيم بالله ومحبته له، وأن طاعة الأمر الإلهي كانت عنده أفضل حتى من ابنه وحيده، وليُظهر أن الله لا يتخلى عن محبيه المتكلين عليه. فلو لم يمتحنه الله هكذا، لما عرف أحدٌ مقدار إيمان إبراهيم وتقواه.

قال المعترض: «نقرأ في تكوين 22: 2 أن الله أمر إبراهيم «خُذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبُّه إسحاق وأصعِدْه محرقةً على أحد الجبال الذي أقول لك». ألا يُفهم من هذا أن عبادة الله تتساوى مع العبادة الوثنية في طلب الذبائح البشرية؟».

وللرد نقول: لم يكن قصد الله أن يُذبَح إسحاق، بل أن يُمتحَن إيمان إبراهيم. وفور نجاح إبراهيم في برهنة حبه لله دبَّر الله الفداء العظيم بالكبش المُمسَك بقرنيه في الغابة. فلم يكن تقديم إسحاق ذبيحة أمراً وارداً، ولا كان الله يمتحن إسحاق، لكنه كان يمتحن طاعة إبراهيم. ربما يكلّف أب ولده أن يحمل ثقلاً يعلم أن ولده لن يقدر أن يحمله، وهو لا يريده أن يحمله، لكنه يريد أن يختبر طاعة ولده.

ولقد جاز  إبراهيم الامتحان بنجاح، لأنه كان يعلم أنه حتى لو ذبح ولده فسيُقيمه الله من الموت ويعيده إليه، حتى أن إبراهيم وهو صاعد للجبل لتقديم ابنه قال لخادميه «أنا والغلام نذهب ونسجد، ثم نرجع إليكما» (تكوين 22: 5).

قال المعترض: «يذكر تكوين 22: 12 قول الله لإبراهيم «لا تمدَّ يدك إلى الغلام ولا تفعل به شيئاً، لأني الآن علمتُ أنك خائفُ الله، فلم تُمسك ابنك وحيدك عني». كيف يقول «الآن علمتُ» وهو العالمُ بكل شيء؟».

وللرد نقول: لا شك أن الله في كامل عِلمه كان يعرف كل شيء عن ماضي إبراهيم وحاضره ومستقبله، وهو الذي لا يخفَى عليه شيء. وهناك ما يعرفه الله بإدراكه الإلهي الذي لا تدركه الأفهام والأبصار والأسماع البشرية، كما أن هناك ما يُعرَف بالإظهار والبرهنة والإثبات بالأمثلة والتجارب. فكان علم الله بالإدراك الإلهي سابقاً للعِلم الذي برهنه إبراهيم للأبصار والأسماع أنه خائف الله. ولنضرب مثلاً للتوضيح فنقول إن مدرِّساً للرياضيات يقول لتلاميذه: دعونا نجد الجذر التربيعي للرقم 49، وبعد أن يبرهنه يقول الآن علمنا أنه 7. لقد كان المدرِّس يعلم الجذر التربيعي للرقم 49، ولكنه أراد لتلاميذه أن يدركوا هذا بالبرهنة والإثبات.

انظر تعليقنا على التثنية 8: 2.

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 22: 14 «فدعا إبراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يِرْأَه، حتى أنه يُقال اليوم «في جبل الرب يُرى». ولكن لم يُطلق على هذا الجبل «جبل الرب» إلا بعد بناء هيكل سليمان».

وللرد نقول: الجبل الذي قدم إبراهيم عليه ابنه إسحاق يُسمى «جبل الرب» لأن الرب تجلى لإبراهيم عليه، وهناك أمره أن لا يذبح ابنه إسحاق، ووعده بالبركات، وأنه سيتبارك في نسله جميع البشر. وكل مكان يتجلى الله فيه يُنسَب إليه. ولما ظهر الله ليعقوب في مكان، ووعده بالمعونة والمساعدة سمَّى يعقوب المكان «بيت إيل» أي «بيت الله» (تكوين 28: 18، 19). ولما ظهر الله لموسى أمره أن يخلع حذاءه لأن الأرض التي تجلى الله له فيها تقدَّست (خروج 3: 5). وقد تَسمَّى جبل المُرِيّا «جبل الرب» لأن الله ظهر فيه لإبراهيم. وبعد ذلك بنى سليمان الهيكل عليه، لأن العادة جرت أن يبنوا المعابد في الأماكن المقدسة. ونتيجة لظهور الله لإبراهيم بهذه البركات خرج مَثَل كان متداولاً في عصر موسى هو «في جبل الرب يُرى». فموسى ذكر ظهور الله لإبراهيم، قبل زمن موسى بنحو 350 سنة، ثم أيَّده بتداوُل هذا المثل.

قال المعترض: «وعد الله يعقوب بالبركة في تكوين 25: 23 لما قال لأمه «في بطنك أُمَّتان، ومن أحشائك يفترق شعبان، شعبٌ يقوَى على شعب، وكبير يُستعبَد لصغير». وفي تكوين 27 أخذ يعقوب بركة أخيه وتحقَّق الوعد بالبركة بكذب رفقة ويعقوب على إسحاق. فهل يحقق الله بركته بالخداع؟».

وللرد نقول: لا بد أن تتحقق مواعيد الله. والله يحقِّق وعوده دوماً بأمانته وقداسته وبرِّه. أما إذا تحققت وعود الله بوسيلة خاطئة فلا ننسب ذلك إلى الله القدوس، بل إلى البشر الخطائين. وكان الله سيمنح يعقوب بركته بطريقةٍ أفضل، دون احتياج إلى خداعٍ من يعقوب لإسحاق أبيه. وتحقيق البركة بواسطة الخداع لا يعفي المخادع من مسئوليته أمام الحق وأمام التاريخ.

لقد وعد الله العالم بالخلاص في المسيح المخلّص، وقام يهوذا الإسخريوطي بتسليم المسيح لشيوخ بني إسرائيل فصلبوه، وهذا لا يبرّر فعلة يهوذا. ولكن الخلاص جاء للعالم.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

ويمكن أن نقول إن الله بارك يعقوب بالرغم من شرِّه وخداعه. وأليست هذه قصة كل واحدٍ منا؟! نعم، هناك خداع كثير في قصة يعقوب، فهو المتعقّب الذي يتعقَّب الآخرين من نقط ضعفهم. ولكن الله كان قد اختاره ليكون أباً للشعب الذي تتحقق فيه المواعيد المُعطاة لإبراهيم، والذي منه يجيء المسيح، وقال: «أحببت يعقوب» (ملاخي 1: 2، 3). وهي محبة عجيبة موهوبة ممنوحة وليست مُكتسَبة. وكان الله سيبارك يعقوب لو أنه سَلَك بالاستقامة. ولو كان يعقوب صادقاً لنال البركة بدون متاعب، ولكن لأنه كان مخادعاً نال البركة (لأن الله وعد بها) ومعها الضيق والتعب. لقد خدع أباه وأخذ بركة عيسو، ولذلك خرج تائهاً في الصحراء حتى وصل إلى بيت خاله. ثم خدع يعقوب خاله لابان بمحاولة تقشير القضبان (علمياً: كشط البياض عن قضبان اللوز لا يجعل الغنم تلد مخططات). ولكن الله منحه الكثير من الثروة. أما خداعه فأورثه الهروب الخائف من خاله (تكوين 30: 37-43 و31: 17-21).

إن الله لا يسمح بالالتواء، فليس في الله ظلمةٌ البتّة. وكل من يلتوي قد يربح ماديات لكنه يدفع الثمن الذي يبدأ من نقص الاستقرار إلى بُغْض الآخرين له. لقد دفع يعقوب الكثير مقابل ما أخذه من بركات الجسد. وكان تعبه يفوق ما ربحه من غنم أو بقر! يكفي أن بصره ذهب حزناً على يوسف!

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 26: 34 إن عيسو تزوج من يَهوديت ابنة بيري الحثّي، وبَسْمة بنت إيلون الحثي، ولكنه في تكوين 36: 2، 3 يقول إن زوجاته هنَّ عدا بنت إيلون الحثي، وأهوليبامة بنت عنى بنت صبعون الحِوِّي، وبسمة بنت إسماعيل. فهل تزوج عيسو بسمة أم عدا ابنة إيلون؟ وهل تزوج اثنتين أو ثلاث أو أربع زوجات؟».

وللرد نقول: تزوج عيسو من أربع: يهوديت ابنة بيري، وبسمة بنت إيلون (التي تحمل أيضاً اسم عدا. وكان كثيرون يحملون اسمين)، وأهوليبامة بنت عنى، وبسمة بنت إسماعيل. وقد أُغفِل ذكر يهوديت في تكوين 36 لأنها لم تنجب نسلاً، وتكوين 36 يحوي سلسلة أنساب، ويقول مطلعه «هذه مواليد عيسو».

انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 36: 2

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 28: 9 أن عيسو تزوج محلة ابنة إسماعيل، لكن تكوين 36: 3 يقول إن ابنة إسماعيل اسمها بسمة».

وللرد نقول: بسمة هي نفسها محلة، وكان كثيرون يحملون اسمين كما في التعليق السابق.

قال المعترض: «قال تكوين 29: 2 عن يعقوب أب الأسباط «ونظر وإذا في الحقل بئر، وهناك ثلاثة قُطعان غنم رابضة عندها، لأنهم كانوا من تلك البئر يسقون القُطعان، والحجر على فم البئر كان كبيراً». وفي آية 8 «فقالوا: لا نقدر حتى تجتمع جميع القُطعان ويدحرجوا الحجر عن فم البئر». وفي الآيتين يذكر كلمة «القُطعان»، والصحيح كلمة «الرعاة» كما في النسخة السامرية واليونانية».

وللرد نقول: الضمير في قوله «لأنهم كانوا من تلك البئر يسقون القطعان» يعود إلى الرعاة. والأصل هو ما جاء في التوراة العبرية، وعنها أخذت ترجمتنا العربية. ويبدو أن مترجمي السامرية واليونانية أرادوا التوضيح، فذكروا الرعاة بدل القطعان. والمترجم يتصرَّف للتوضيح، إذا تعذَّر عليه مطابقة الأصل تماماً.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 29: 30 أن يعقوب تزوَّج من الأختين ليئة وراحيل، مع أن هذا حرام حسب شريعة موسى في لاويين 18:18 والتي تقول «لا تأخذ امرأة على أختها للضِّرِّ». فتكون آية اللاويين ناسخة لآية التكوين».

وللرد نقول: (1)  روى النبي موسى ما حدث مع يعقوب أب الأسباط كواقعٍ حدث قبل تلقّي الشريعة، ولم يأت موسى بشريعة ثم نسخها.

(2) لم يعط الله للقدماء شريعة تحلِّل الزواج من أختين ثم نسخها موسى. فلا ناسخ ولا منسوخ.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 32: 24 أن شخصاً غامضاً صارع يعقوب أب الأسباط حتى طلوع الفجر، ولما رأى الشخصُ الغامض أنه لا يقدر على يعقوب ضرب حُقَّ فخذ يعقوب فانخلع. وتصف التوراة هذا الشخص مرةً بأنه إنسان، وتصفه في آية 28 من نفس الأصحاح بأنه الله، وقال يعقوب عنه في آية 30 «نظرتُ الله وجهاً لوجه». وتصفه بأنه ملاك كما جاء في هوشع 12: 3، 4 أن يعقوب «بقوته جاهد مع الله، جاهد مع الملاك وغلب. بكى (يعقوب) واسترحمه». فهل يمكن أن يصارع يعقوب ملاكاً فلا يقدر الملاك عليه؟ وهل يمكن أن يتخيل أحدٌ أن يكون صراع يعقوب مع الله، فيغلب الله؟».

وللرد نقول: للمفسرين اليهود والمسيحيين في هذا رأيان:

(1) يرى البعض أن اختبار يعقوب هذا كان حُلماً، ويقولون إن يعقوب أب الأسباط كان على أبواب أرض كنعان، هارباً من بيت خاله، وراجعاً ليواجه أخاه عيسو الذي سبق وسلب منه بكوريته، فكان في رعب من ماضيه، ورعب أكبر مما ينتظره على يد أخيه. في هذه  الحالة البدنية المرهِقة من طول السفر، والحالة النفسية الخائفة من الخطر القادم، أراد الله أن يشجع نبيَّه، فأجازه في اختبارٍ روحي، في صورة حُلم، رأى فيه نفسه يصارع قوة أكبر منه، غامضةً غير واضحة، يجاهد معها لينال بركتها، ولكنه ينكسر أمامها، وفي الوقت نفسه لا يستسلم ليأخذ منها البركة التي يشتاق إليها، ويخشى ألاّ يحصل عليها!.. وتقول التوراة إن المصارع الغامض ضرب حقَّ فخذ يعقوب، فانخلع حُقّ فخذه (آية 25) «وأشرقت له الشمس.. وهو يخمع على فخذه» (آية 31). ومن المعتاد أن الصراع في الحلم يترك صاحبه مُنهَكاً، فإذا حلُم أنه يجري استيقظ وهو يلهث، وإذا حلم أنه يُضرب استيقظ وهو يصرخ. وعندما ضُرب حُق فخذ يعقوب في حلمه صحا في الصباح وهو يعرج على وِركه، من شدة المعاناة في الحلم.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

ويبرهن هؤلاء المفسرون رأيهم بأن هذا الاختبار الروحي كان حلماً وليس أمراً واقعاً، أن التوراة لا تقول إن  ما حدث حقيقةٌ تاريخية، كما أن المصارع الغامض المجهول لا يُفصِح عن شخصيته. ومما يؤيد أن يعقوب كان يحلُم أن التوراة تقول إن المصارع الغامض «رأى أنه لا يقدر عليه (على يعقوب)» (تكوين 32: 25). ويضيف المفسرون الذين يرون أن يعقوب سبق له أن جاز باختبارٍ روحي مشابه في طريق هروبه من أخيه عيسو، لاجئاً إلى بيت خاله لابان، تصفه التوراة بالقول: «ورأى حُلماً، وإذا سُلَّمٌ منصوبة على الأرض ورأسها يمسُّ السماء، وهوذا ملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة عليها، وهوذا الرب واقفٌ عليها.. فقال يعقوب: حقاً إن الرب في هذا المكان وأنا لم أعلم.. ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء» (تكوين 28: 12-17).. وقد كان حُلم يعقوب الخائف في هروبه من كنعان وفي طريق عودته إليها تشجيعاً من الله له، ليعلم أن الله سيحقق له وعده، على شرط أن يكون خاضعاً لله يسلِّم وجهه له، ويتمسك به، ويلحُّ في طلب بركته، كما قال النبي هوشع: «جاهد مع الملاك وغلب. بكى واسترحمه» (هوشع 12: 4). ومعنى «غلب» أنه لم ينسحب، بل ظل يصارع قدر طاقته حتى النهاية.

(2) ويرى فريق آخر من المفسرين أن ما جرى ليعقوب حادثة تاريخية، لأنه قَبْل هذا الاختبار الروحي كان يعقوب يجاهد مع الناس وينتصر ولو بالخداع، فمكر وخدع أباه إسحاق وقال له إنه ابنه الأكبر عيسو وأخذ بركة أبيه التي تخص أخاه عيسو.. وبانتهاز الفُرص أخذ من أخيه عيسو امتياز الابن البكر.. وعند خاله لابان اجتهد أن يحوز الجانب الأكبر من ثروة خاله، ثم أخذ زوجتيه (وهما ابنتا خاله) وهرب بهما بدون أن يودِّعا أباهما وأهلهما. فكان لا بد أن يجوز يعقوب اختباراً قاسياً يغيِّره ويبدِّل مسار حياته، فأرسل الله له ملاكاً في صورة إنسان، أخذ يصارع يعقوب ليُخضِعه، ولكن يعقوب تشبَّث به، كما يتشبَّث طفلٌ بيد أبيه أو بثياب أبيه، وهو يطالب أباه بشيء ما.. ولم يقدر ذلك الملاك أن يوقف يعقوب عن إصراره، لأن يعقوب كان قد تعوَّد أن يتعقَّب الآخرين ويحصل منهم على ما يريد، فضربه على حق فخذه ليُخضعه فيستسلم. وعندما استسلم باركه الملاك بأن غيَّر اسمه من يعقوب (ومعناه المتعقِّب) إلى إسرائيل (ومعناه يجاهد مع الله) وقال له: «لا يُدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب، بل إسرائيل، لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت» (تكوين 32: 28)، وقد وصفه النبي هوشع بالقول إن يعقوب «بقوته جاهد مع الله، جاهد مع الملاك وغلب. بكى (يعقوب) واسترحمه». والدرس المستفاد لنا من اختبار يعقوب أننا نجاهد مع الله في الصلاة، ونحني رؤوسنا لإرادته الصالحة، فنكون مثل أَبَفراس، الذي وصفه الرسول بولس بالقول: «عبدٌ للمسيح، مجاهد كل حين لأجلكم بالصلوات، لكي تثبتوا كاملين وممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله» (كولوسي 4: 12).

    انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 18: 17. 

قال المعترض: «قال يعقوب في تكوين 32: 30 «لأني نظرتُ الله وجهاً لوجهٍ ونُجِّيت نفسي». وفي خروج 24: 9، 10 «ثم صعد موسى وهارون وناداب وسبعون من شيوخ إسرائيل ورأوا إله إسرائيل».. بينما قال الله لموسى في خروج 33: 20 «لا تقدر أن ترى وجهي، لأن الإنسان لا يراني ويعيش» ويقول إنجيل يوحنا 1: 18 «الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر». وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: التوفيق بين هذه الآيات ليس عسيراً، فقد قال المسيح في يوحنا 4: 24 «الله روح» وهذا يعني أن الله لا يمكن أن يُرى، فجوهره غير منظور، ولا يمكن لأحدٍ أن يرى ذات الله. وهذه حقيقة ثابتة. ولكن هذا الإله المجيد غير المنظور قد يمنح الناس أن يروه بطرق خاصة، فيرون ظل مجده، ويرون براهين حضوره بصورة منظورة، كما قال عن موسى «شِبْهَ الرب يعاين» (عدد 12: 8). لكن «منذ خَلْق العالم تُرى أمورُه غيرُ المنظورة وقدرتُه السرمدية ولاهوتُه مدرَكةً بالمصنوعات» (رومية 1: 20). ولا يمكن لإنسان أن يعرف الله حقَّ المعرفة في هذه الحياة، وقد قال الرسول بولس: «فإننا ننظر الآن في مرآة، في لغز، لكن حينئذ وجهاً لوجه. الآن أعرف بعض المعرفة، لكن حينئذ سأعرف كما عُرفت» (1كورنثوس 13: 12). لا يمكن إذاً أن يعرف الإنسان الله معرفة كاملة في هذه الحياة، بل يعرفه جزئياً فقط، ولا يمكن أن يعرفه بطريقة مباشرة، بل بطريقة غير مباشرة، ولا يمكن أن يراه في ذاته، لكنه يراه في أعماله وآثار نعمته. وعندما يراه الناس بهذه الكيفيات يكونون صادقين أنهم قد رأوا الله، مع أنهم لم يروا هذا الروح المبارك الكامل في علمه وحكمته، غير أنهم رأوه بهيئة خاصة، أو في صورة اتخذها لنفسه وقتياً. ولنضرب مثلاً: إذا رأينا شرارة تتطاير من سلك كهربائي، أو إذا شهدنا البرق عند المطر نقول:  قد رأينا الكهرباء، مع أننا في الواقع لا يمكن أن نرى الكهرباء، بل كل ما رأيناه هو علامة تثبت وجود هذه القوة السرية المحيطة بنا. فبمعنى كهذا يرى المؤمنون الله كلما تنازل بإعلان نفسه في هيئة منظورة. ولكنه لا يمكن أن يُرى في جوهره غير المحدود بصفته روحاً.

ولكن الله بسبب حبِّه للبشر، ولأنه قادر على كل شيء، اتَّخذ لنفسه هيئة بشرية في المسيح الكلمة المتجسد، فصار منظوراً للبشر، لأنه يمكنه أن يكون كما يشاء.

انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 32: 24.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 35: 16-20 أن راحيل ولدت بنيامين بن يعقوب في كنعان. ولكنه في نفس الأصحاح والآية 26 ذكر أسماء أبناء يعقوب وقال إنهم وُلدوا في فدان أرام».

وللرد نقول: ذكر النبي موسى بالتفصيل قصة ولادة بنيامين في أرض كنعان (آيات 16-20). ثم ذكر في 23-26 أسماء كل أبناء يعقوب (بمن فيهم بنيامين) وقال بالإجمال إنهم وُلدوا في فدان أرام، تاركاً للقارئ أن يدرك أنه استثناءً من ذلك وُلد بنيامين في كنعان، الأمر الذي كان قد ذكره بالتفصيل في العدد السابق.

قال المعترض: «ورد في تكوين 35: 22 «وحدث إذ كان إسرائيل ساكناً في تلك الأرض أن رأوبين ذهب واضطجع مع بلهة سرية أبيه. وسمع إسرائيل». ولهذه الآية تكملة لم ترد في التوراة العبرية، ولكنها وردت في الترجمة اليونانية، تقول «وكان قبيحاً في نظره» وهذا اختلاف».

وللرد نقول: المعوَّل عليه دائماً هو الأصل العبري، أما الترجمات فيجب أن تتبع الأصل. والقول «وسمع إسرائيل» يدل على أنه استقبح هذا العمل الذميم، فجمعت هذه العبارة بين الأدب واستقباح الفسق. فإذا قال المترجم «وكان قبيحاً في نظره» يكون قد أضاف من عنده لتوضيح الترجمة، والأصل العبري باقٍ على حاله.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 36: 2 أن عيسو تزوج أهوليبامة ابنة عَنَى الحوِّي، ولكنه يقول في تكوين 36: 20 إن عَنَى حوري».

وللرد نقول: (1) عنَى المذكورة في آية 2 سيدة وهي ابنة صبعون، وعنى المذكور في آية 20 رجل. فالحديث عن شخصيتين مختلفتين.

(2) ثم أنه يمكن أن يكون هناك أكثر من شخص يحمل اسم عَنَى، نعرف منهم على الأقل اثنين.

(3) وقد يكون أن كنية عنَى «حوري» بمعنى أنه «ساكن كهوف» فتعزوه التوراة إلى محل إقامته، وهو في نفس الوقت «حِوِّي» فيعزوه إلى قبيلته.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «ورد في تكوين 36: 31 «وهؤلاء هم الملوك الذين ملكوا في أرض أدوم قبلما مَلَكَ مَلِكٌ لبني إسرائيل». ولا يمكن أن تكون هذه الآية من كلام موسى، لأنها تدل على أن كاتبها عاش في زمان كان فيه ملكٌ على بني إسرائيل. وأول ملوكهم شاول الذي جاء بعد زمن موسى بنحو 356 سنة. وقال آدم كلارك إن تكوين 36: 31-39 مأخوذ من 1أخبار 1: 43-50 وإنما كانت مكتوبة على الحاشية، فظن الناقل أنها جزء من الأصل».

وللرد نقول: هذه الآية من أقوال الله لموسى النبي، وليست من سفر الأخبار. والدليل على ذلك أن موسى ذكر في تكوين 17: 6 قول الله لإبراهيم: «وأُثمرك كثيراً جداً وأجعلك أمماً، وملوكٌ منك يخرجون». وقال الله لإبراهيم في آية 16 عن سارة: «تكون أمماً، وملوكُ شعوبٍ منها يكونون». وقال الله ليعقوب في تكوين 35: 11 «أنا الله القدير. أَثمر واكثُرْ. أمة وجماعة أمم تكون منك، وملوكٌ سيخرجون من صُلْبك». فموسى النبي هو الذي ذكر هذه المواعيد الصادقة، وبالنتيجة كان عارفاً أن الله وعد إبراهيم أن سيكون من نسله ملوك بني إسرائيل قبل أن يقوم ملك منهم. وكان النبي متأكداً أنه سيقوم من بني إسرائيل ملوك في المستقبل، لأنه كان يؤمن بتحقيق مواعيد الله لإبراهيم. أما قول المفسر آدم كلارك فهو اجتهاد من عنده، ولو قارن آدم كلارك أقوال الله ببعضها لما أخطأ.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 37: 25 أن الذين اشتروا يوسف كانوا إسماعيليين، ولكنه في نفس الأصحاح في آيتي 28 و36 يقول إن الذين اشتروه كانوا مديانيين».

وللرد نقول: الإسماعيليون والمديانيون من نسل إبراهيم الخليل، وكانوا متشابهين في العادات وأسلوب الحياة. والأغلب أن القافلة كانت مملوكة للإسماعيليين، ومعظم العاملين فيها من المديانيين، فأمكن للنبي موسى أن يطلق على القافلة التي اشترت يوسف الاسمين معاً.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 40: 15 قول يوسف لرئيس السُّقاة، وهو يفسر له حلمه «قد سُرقتُ من أرض العبرانيين». ولكن العبرانيين لم يمتلكوا الأرض إلا بعد سنوات كثيرة من زمن يوسف».

وللرد نقول: سكن إبراهيم الخليل وأبناؤه أرض العبرانيين من قبل يوسف بعشرات السنين، وجاء في تكوين 14: 13 أن إبراهيم العبراني كان ساكناً عند بلوطات ممرا الأموري. لقد سمِّيت الأرض بأرض العبرانيين بسبب سكن إبراهيم العبراني فيها.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 41: 56، 57 و42: 1-5 أن الجوع كان شديداً في مصر وفي كنعان، ولكننا نقرأ في تكوين 43: 11، 15 أن كنعان كان بها طعام أرسل منه يعقوب هدية ليوسف».

وللرد نقول: لم يكن النقص في الفستق واللوز والبلسان، لأن الأشجار لا تتأثر بما يؤثر على زراعة الحبوب، لكن النقص كان في إنتاج الحبوب كالقمح. نعم كانت هناك مجاعة في القمح، وليس في الفواكه.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 44: 5 «أليس هذا هو الذي يشرب سيدي فيه؟ وهو يتفاءل به. أسأتم في ما صنعتم» وقال المفسر هارسلي إنه كان يجب أن يُزاد في أول هذه الآية «لماذا سرقتم كأسي؟».

وللرد نقول: أراد المفسِّر هارسلي أن يوضح معنى موجوداً ضمناً في النص. والذي يتأمل هذه الآية والتي قبلها يرى أن التوراة عبَّرت عن سرقة الكأس في القول «لماذا جازيتم شراً عوضاً عن خير؟ أليس هذا هو الذي يشرب سيدي فيه؟  أسأتم فيما صنعتم». أي أن أخذ الكأس خيانة للسيد الذي أنقذهم من الجوع، فجازوه شراً عوضاً عن الخير. وعبارة التوراة واضحة وكافية.

راجع تعليقنا على تكوين 15: 13.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 46: 4 أن الله سيُصعد يعقوب من مصر، لكننا نقرأ في تكوين 49: 33 أن يعقوب مات في مصر».

وللرد نقول: ما أكثر ما أصعد الله يعقوب! لقد أصعده في مصر إلى درجة عليا، ومنحه أن يبارك فرعون (تكوين 47: 7). ثم أصعد جسده من مصر ليُدفن في مغارة المكفيلة بكرامة عظيمة بعد تكفينه في مصر ليرقد جسده في انتظار القيامة مع أبيه إسحاق وجدّه إبراهيم. ثم أصعد الله نسله من مصر إلى أرض كنعان بمعجزات باهرة (تكوين 50: 1-13 وخروج 14).

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 46: 15 «هؤلاء بنو ليئة الذين ولدتهم ليعقوب في فدان أرام مع دينة ابنته. جميع نفوس بنيه وبناته 33». وهذا خطأ، فلو أحصينا الأسماء وأخذنا دينة كان العدد 34».

وللرد نقول: لا يوجد خطأ، فقد ورد في آية 9 «وهذه أسماء بني إسرائيل الذين جاءوا إلى مصر: يعقوب وبنوه». ثم ذكر أسماءهم، ولكنه قال في آية 12 «وأما عير وأونان فماتا في أرض كنعان». وعليه فلم يأتيا إلى مصر، فيكون الذين أتوا إلى مصر 32 من أولاد يعقوب وبناته. فإذا أضفنا إليهم يعقوب، لأنه كان من الذين أتوا إلى مصر (حسب الآية 8) كان عددهم 33 نفساً. وقوله «جميع بنيه وبناته 33» أي ويعقوب معهم أيضاً.

اعتراض على تكوين 46: 21 - عدد أولاد بنيامين

انظر تعليقنا على 1أخبار 6 و7

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 46: 27 أن عدد نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت مصر كان سبعين نفساً. وهذا يناقض ما جاء في أعمال 7: 14 من أن عددهم كان 75».

وللرد نقول: جاء في تكوين 46: 26، 27 «جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي أتت إلى مصر، الخارجة من صُلبه، ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب، جميع النفوس ستة وستون نفساً. وابنا يوسف اللذان وُلدا له في مصر نفسان. جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت إلى مصر سبعون». فيكون أن عددهم 66 «ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب».. أما سفر الأعمال فيضيف زوجات أبناء يعقوب، وعددهن تسع، لأن زوجتي يهوذا وشمعون كانتا قد ماتتا (تكوين 38: 12 و46: 10). فيكون العدد الكلي 75.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تكوين 47: 31 أن يعقوب سجد على رأس السرير. ولكن في عبرانيين 11: 21 يقول إنه سجد على رأس عصاه».

وللرد نقول: ما أكثر ما سجد يعقوب أب الأسباط! والسجود المذكور هنا كان في مناسبتين مختلفتين، ففي أواخر أيامه كان يعقوب عجوزاً ضعيف الجسد وقد كلَّت عيناه، فسجد مستنداً على رأس السرير قبل مرضه الأخير (تكوين 48: 1). وقبل أن يسلم الروح سجد مستنداً على رأس عصاه. لا تناقض، فقد كان السجود في مناسبتين مختلفتين.

قال المعترض: «في تكوين 49: 5-7 لعن يعقوب ولديه شمعون ولاوي، وقال «آلات ظلمٍ سيوفهما.. بمجمعهما لا تتَّحد كرامتي». وهذا يتناقض مع بركة موسى للاوي في تثنية 33: 8-11 وهي قوله «بارِك يا ربُّ قوَّته وارتضِ بعمل يديه».

وللرد نقول: لعن يعقوب ولديه شمعون ولاوي بسبب أسلوب معاملتهما الخشن لأهل شكيم (تكوين 34: 1-31). وكانت اللعنة أنهما لا يرثان أرضاً وسط إخوتهم، بل يتفرَّق سبطاهما بين سائر الأسباط. وقد حوَّل الله لعنة يعقوب بتشتيت سبط لاوي وسط الأسباط إلى بركة، لأنهم أصبحوا كهنة الله الذين يعلِّمون كل الأسباط شريعة الرب «يعلِّمون يعقوب أحكامك وإسرائيل ناموسك» (تثنية 33: 10). وقال الرب لهارون «لا تنال نصيباً في أرضهم، ولا يكون لك قسم في وسطهم. أنا قِسمُك ونصيبك في وسط بني إسرائيل» (عدد 18: 20).

قال المعترض: «بارك يعقوب ابنه يهوذا بأنه سيكون الملك، وقال «لا يزول قضيبٌ من يهوذا، ومشترعٌ من بين رجليه، حتى يأتي شيلون وله يكون خضوع شعوب». ولكننا نعلم أن أول ملوك بني إسرائيل كان شاول وهو من سبط بنيامين، لا من سبط يهوذا، كما جاء في 1صموئيل 9: 1، 2».

وللرد نقول: صحيحٌ أن أول ملك لبني إسرائيل كان شاول، ولكن الرب رفضه بسبب انحرافه، وحقَّق قول يعقوب باختيار داود، فكان سبط يهوذا هو السبط الملكي الذي منه جاء داود، والمسيح (1صموئيل 14: 28 و15: 13). والمعروف أن »شيلون« إشارة للمسيح الآتي من سبط يهوذا.

قال المعترض: «لماذا تنبأ يعقوب ليسّاكر في تكوين 49: 15 أنه أحني كتفه للحِمل، وصار عبداً للجزية، بينما تنبأ له موسى في تثنية 33: 18، 19 بالفرح في خيامه والاغتراف من فيض البحار والذخائر المطمورة في الرمال؟».

وللرد نقول: كان يعقوب يرى بروح النبوَّة مستقبل سبط يساكر الغني بالثروات البحرية والمعدنية، وكيف سيهاجمه الملك الأشوري تغلث فلاسر فيخضع لاستعماره بدون مقاومة، فيصير كالحمار الرابض بين الحظائر الذي يحني كتفه للحِمل.. أما موسى فقد رأى بروح النبوَّة خيرات أرض سبط يساكر التي ستجعله يتراخى ويستريح.

اعتراض على تكوين 49: 33 - إصعاد يعقوب من مصر

انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 46: 4

قال المعترض: «يقول تكوين 50: 13 عن يعقوب أب الأسباط إنه لما مات «حمله بنوه إلى أرض كنعان ودفنوه في مغارة حقل المكفيلة». ويقول يشوع 24: 32 «وعظام يوسف التي أصعدها بنو إسرائيل من مصر دفنوها في شكيم في قطعة الحقل التي اشتراها يعقوب من بني حمور أبي شكيم بمئة قسيطة، فصارت لبني يوسف ملكاً». ويقول أعمال الرسل 7: 15، 16 «فنزل يعقوب إلى مصر ومات هو وآباؤنا. ونُقلوا إلى شكيم ووُضعوا في القبر الذي اشتراه إبراهيم بثمنٍ فضةٍ من بني حمور أبي شكيم». وهذه آيات متناقضة، فيقول سفر التكوين إن يعقوب دُفن في المقبرة التي اشتراها إبراهيم من عِفرون الحِثي، ويقول سفر الأعمال إن يعقوب دُفن في شكيم. ويقول سفر يشوع إن يوسف دُفن في الأرض التي اشتراها يعقوب في شكيم، بينما يقول سفر الأعمال إن بني يعقوب الذين منهم يوسف (ويدعوهم «آباءنا») دُفنوا في القبر الذي اشتراه إبراهيم من بني حَمُور أبي شكيم».

وللرد نقول: (1) لا يقول سفر الأعمال 7: 15، 16 إن يعقوب من الذين دُفنوا في شكيم، ولا يذكر اسمه بصريح اللفظ، فالمقصود بهذه العبارة دَفْن بني يعقوب. ويمكننا أن نفهم شرح سفر الأعمال هكذا: «فنزل يعقوب إلى مصر ومات هو وآباؤنا، وهؤلاء الآباء نُقلوا إلى شكيم». فيكون أن الذين دُفنوا في شكيم هم بنو يعقوب. ويقول تقليد يهودي إن إخوة يوسف دُفنوا في شكيم حيث دُفن هو أيضاً، وليس هناك ما يحمل على رفض هذا التقليد.

(2)  يقول سفر يشوع إن المكان الذي دُفن فيه يوسف في شكيم اشتراه يعقوب، بينما استفانوس يقول في سفر الأعمال إن إبراهيم هو الذي اشترى هذا المكان. والاحتمال المنطقي هو أن إبراهيم لما جاء إلى كنعان اشترى قطعة أرض من حمور أبي شكيم ليقيم فيها مذبحاً، ثم ارتحل إلى أماكن أخرى. فاحتلَّ قطعة الأرض هذه أصحابها الأولون وأولادهم من بعدهم. وبعد هذا بنحو مائة عام جاء يعقوب إلى هذا الإقليم، واستعاد نفس قطعة الأرض فدفع ثمنها واستعادها.. صحيح أن العهد القديم لا يذكر أن إبراهيم اشترى قطعة أرض في شكيم، ولكن من المحتمل أن يكون استفانوس قد علم أمراً كهذا، إما عن طريق التقليد أو عن طريق الوحي المباشر من الله.

   (3) هناك احتمال أن يعقوب بعدما دُفن في حقل المكفيلة مع جدّه إبراهيم، نقله أولاده إلى شكيم.


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

للحديث بقيه كتير اوى بس مقدرتش انزل غير دول دلوقتى بعد ازن المشرفين انا هثبت الموضوع لانه مهم


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر الخروج*

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 1: 15 أن فرعون أمر القابلتين شِفْرَة وفوعة أن تقتلا الأولاد الذين تلدهم نساء بني إسرائيل، مما يدل على أن النساء الإسرائيليات قليلات العدد، يكفي الأمر أن تقتل أولادهنَّ قابلتان.. ولكن يظهر من خروج 12: 37 أن عدد بني إسرائيل الخارجين من مصر كان 600 ألف رجل. ومن إحصاء بني إسرائيل في سفر العدد أصحاحات 1-4 يمكن أن نستنتج أن عدد بني إسرائيل كان نحو مليونين».

وللرد نقول: لا بد أن فرعون تحدَّث مع قابلتين اثنتين فقط لأنهما كانتا قائدتين لسائر القابلات، وقد كان المجتمع المصري بالغ التنظيم وحسن الإدارة، وكانت الحكومة تشرف على نشاطات البلاد، فلم يكن فرعون محتاجاً لأن يخاطب كل القابلات.

قال المعترض: «قال خروج 1: 17، 20 إن القابلتين المصريتين لم تطيعا فرعون فأحسن الله إليهما. ولكن هذا يناقض ما جاء في الجامعة 8: 2 ورومية 13: 1-5 حيث نرى حضَّ الكتاب المقدس على ضرورة طاعة الملك. ويقول خروج 1: 18-20 إن القابلتين المصريتين كذبتا على فرعون مع أن الله في خروج 20: 16 يمنع شهادة الزور».

وللرد نقول: الآيات الكتابية التي تحضّ على طاعة أصحاب السلطة تتحدث عن الحكومات التي تحضّ على الفضيلة وتعاقب فاعلي الشر. ولكن ينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس (أعمال 5: 29). فعندما يدعو الحاكم للشر والظلم يجب عصيانه، فلا طاعة في المعصية، كما فعل شدرخ وميشخ وعبد نغو (دانيال 3: 16-18) وكما فعل بطرس ويوحنا (أعمال 4: 19). وهذا ما فعلته القابلتان.

ولا يوجد في سفر الخروج ما يدل على أن القابلتين كانتا كاذبتين. وقد قبل فرعون شرحهما للموقف. وفي حالة كذبهما تكونان قد اختارتا الكذب بديلاً عن القتل، فاختارتا أهون الشرّين اللذين كانتا مُجبرتَيْن عليه.

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 2: 14، 15 و4: 19 وأعمال 7: 29 أن موسى خاف من فرعون بعد أن قتل المصري، بينما تقول رسالة العبرانيين 11: 27 إن موسى ترك مصر غير خائف».

وللرد نقول: لا تناقض. لقد خاف موسى من فرعون في مطلع الأمر، ولكنه عندما راجع نفسه ووضع ثقته في إلهه انتهى خوفه وملكت الشجاعة قلبه.

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 2: 16، 21 إن موسى تزوج من مديانية، ولكن سفر العدد 12: 1 يقول إنه تزوج كوشية (من الحبشة)».

وللرد نقول: تزوج موسى من صفورة ابنة كاهن مديان لما كان في نحو الأربعين من عمره، وفي عمر التسعين تقريباً تزوج الكوشية. وربما كانت صفورة قد ماتت. وينقسم عمر موسى إلى  ثلاثة أربعينات من السنين بحسب ما جاء في أعمال 7: 23، 30. أربعون سنة في مصر، و أربعون في مديان، وأربعون يقود الخروج من مصر. وقد تزوج صفورة بعد ترك مصر، وتزوج الكوشية خلال الأربعين الثالثة.

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 2: 18 إن اسم حمي موسى كان «رعوئيل»  وفي خروج 3: 1 يقول إن اسمه «يثرون» بينما يقول في قضاة 4: 11 إن اسمه «حوباب».

وللرد نقول: حمل حمو موسى اسم «رعوئيل» بمعنى خليل الله، ولُقِّب يثرون بمعنى «صاحب الفضيلة». أما حوباب فهو ابن رعوئيل، وليس رعوئيل كما يقول المعترض. والكلمة المترجمة «حمي» في قضاة 4: 11 يمكن ترجمتها نسيبه أو صهره، لأنها تعني في لغتها الأصلية «قرابة عن طريق الزواج».

قال المعترض: «ورد في خروج 2: 22 «فولدت ابناً فدعا اسمه جرشوم، لأنه قال: كنتُ نزيلاً في أرض غريبة». وورد في بعض التراجم بعد هذه الآية: «واسم الآخر ألعازر، لأنه قال: إله أبي كان عوني وأنقذني من سيف فرعون». وقال المفسِّر المسيحي كلارك إن هذه العبارة لا توجد في أي نسخة من النسخ العبرية، سواء كانت مطبوعة أو بخط اليد».

وللرد نقول: الآية التي اقتبسها المعترض موجودة في خروج 18: 2-4 وتقول: «فأخذ يثرون حمو موسى صفورة امرأة موسى بعد صَرْفِها، وابنيها اللذين اسم أحدهما جرشوم (لأنه قال: كنتُ نزيلاً في أرض غريبة) واسم الآخر أليعازر (لأنه قال: إله أبي كان عوني، وأنقذني من سيف فرعون». ولم تُذكر في خروج 2: 22 لأن موسى لم يكن قد ولد أليعازر بعد، فاقتُصر في خروج 2: 22 على ذكر جرشوم. أما في ص 18: 3، 4 فذكر ابنَيْه جرشوم وألعازر. وواضح أن العبارة موجودة، وسها عنها المفسر آدم كلارك، وجلَّ من لا يسهو!

قال المعترض: «ورد في مدح الأرض التي وعد الله أن يعطيها لإبراهيم في خروج 3: 8 وغيرها أنه «يفيض فيها اللبن والعسل». ولا أرض في الدنيا كذلك».

وللرد نقول: هذه عبارة فصيحة بليغة، عُبِّر فيها عن خصب هذه الأرض وطيب تربتها وكثرة ماشيتها بفيضان اللبن والعسل، فإن كثرة اللبن تستلزم كثرة المواشي، وكثرة المواشي تستلزم كثرة المراعي، وكثرة المراعي تستلزم جودة الأرض وخصبها. وكذلك العسل، فإنه لو لم توجد في هذه الأرض النباتات والأزهار ما وُجد العسل. وكثرة النباتات والزهور تستلزم خصب هذه الأرض وكثرة مياهها.


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «في خروج 3: 21، 22 يقول إن الله أمر نساء بني إسرائيل أن يطلبْنَ من جاراتهنَّ فضةً وذهباً وثياباً، ليأخُذْنها معهنَّ عندما يخرُجْن من مصر، بينما يأمر الله في خروج 20: 15-17 بعدم اشتهاء ما للغير».

وللرد نقول: (1) طلب بنو إسرائيل من المصريين ما يساعدهم على السفر، وأخذوا ما أعطاه المصريون لهم. وقد أعطى الله بني إسرائيل نعمة في عيون المصريين، فأعطوهم ما طلبوه (راجع آية 21).

(2) ثم أن المصريين سخَّروا بني إسرائيل طيلة مدة العبودية في البناء والعمل الشاق. فيمكن أن نعتبر ما أخذه بنو إسرائيل من المصريين بمثابة أجرة.

لا شهوة هنا، ولا سرقة، بل أخْذُ حقٍ طال الأمد قبل الحصول عليه.

اعتراض على خروج 4: 16- موسى إله هارون

انظر تعليقنا على خروج 7: 1

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 4: 19 إن الله أمر موسى أن يذهب إلى مصر ليُخرج بني إسرائيل. ولكن خروج 4: 24 يقول إن الرب التقى بموسى في طريقه إلى مصر وأراد أن يقتله. كيف يريد الله أن يقتل من يطيعه؟!».

وللرد نقول: نعم أطاع موسى الرب في الذهاب إلى مصر، لكنه كسر أمر الرب في عدم ختان ابنه، مع أن الختان علامة العهد بين الله وشعبه (تكوين 17: 10). ولعل سبب عصيان موسى وعدم ختان ابنه هو أنه أطاع زوجته المديانية، فيكون قد احترم زوجته أكثر من احترامه لعلامة العهد التي أمر الله بها إبراهيم، ونسله من بعده.

قال المعترض: «في خروج 4: 21 يقول إن الله شدَّد قلب فرعون حتى لا يُطلق بني إسرائيل. وفي خروج 8: 15 يقول إن فرعون أغلظ قلبه. وفي هذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: راجع ردَّنا في 2صموئيل 24: 1.

اعتراض على خروج 6: 3 - متى عُرف اسم الجلالة «يهوه»؟

انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 4: 1

قال المعترض: «نقرأ في خروج 6: 20 «وأخذ عمرام يوكابد عمته زوجة له، فولدت له هارون وموسى». ولكن بعض ترجمات التوراة قالت إن زوجته هي ابنة عمته، وهذا تحريف هدفه إظهار عدم حدوث عيب في نسَب موسى، لأن الزواج من العمة حرام بحسب ما جاء في لاويين 18: 12 و20: 19. ثم أن الترجمة السامرية واليونانية زادت على هذه الآية «ومريم أختهما».».

وللرد نقول: الكلمة العِبرية المترجمة هنا «عمة» لها عدة معانٍ، فهي تعني عمة كما تُرجمت هنا، وتعني «عم»  كما تُرجمت في 1صموئيل 10: 14 ولاويين 10: 4، وتعني أيضاً ابن العم أو ابنة العم كما تُرجمت في إرميا 32: 8، 12. وقال بعض المفسرين إن يوكابد هي ابنة عم عمرام وليست عمته.

ولو سلّمنا بأن عمرام تزوَّج عمته فليس في هذا خطأ، لأن الزواج تمَّ قبل نزول الشريعة، وكان مثل هذا الزواج جائزاً في زمنه. ووجود هذه العبارة دلالة على صحة الكتاب المقدس، وأنه وحي إلهي. فلو كان من عند البشر لكان موسى يفتخر بنسَبه ويتباهى بحسبه ويقول: أنا سيد الأولين والآخِرين! فإن كلام الوحي منزَّه عن ذلك.

أما إضافة الترجمة السامرية واليونانية القول «ومريم أختهما» فهو اجتهاد من المترجمين، وليس فيه خطأ، فإن مريم هي أخت هارون وموسى. ولكن الأصل العبري هو المعوَّل عليه.

قال المعترض: «ورد في خروج 6: 26، 27 «هذان هما هارون موسى اللذان قال الرب لهما: أَخرِجا بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر، بحسب أجنادهم. هما اللذان كلما فرعون ملك مصر في إخراج بني إسرائيل من مصر. هذان هما موسى وهارون». ولا يمكن أن يكون موسى هو كاتب هاتين الآيتين، ولا بد أنهما إضافة من عصر لاحق».

وللرد نقول: الفقرة الكتابية التي تحتوي هاتين الآيتين تبدأ بالآية 14 من أصحاح 6، وفيها سجل نسَب موسى وهارون. ومن العادة أنه في مثل هذا النوع من التسجيل التاريخي يتحدث الكاتب عن نفسه بضمير الغائب، وهو المعروف في الأدب العربي بالالتفات. ولو أن موسى تحدث عن نفسه وعن أخيه في هذه الفقرة بصيغة المتكلم لجاءت كتابته غير مناسبة وغير لبقة! تصوَّر أنه يقول: إنه أنا موسى وأخي هارون اللذان أخرجا بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر. أننا نحن الاثنين اللذين كلمنا فرعون في إخراج بني إسرائيل من مصر.. إن أسلوب الكتابة عن الذات بضمير الغائب تعبير عن التواضع، فلن يتباهى العظيم الحقيقي ويقول: أنا سيد الأولين والآخِرين! فإن كلام الوحي منزَّه عن ذلك.

 قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 7: 1 إن الله قال لموسى «أنا جعلتك إلهاً لفرعون، وهارون أخوك يكون نبيَّك». ويقول خروج 4: 16 إن الله قال لموسى عن أخيه هارون «هو يكلم الشعب عنك، وهو يكون لك فماً، وأنت تكون له إلهاً». فكيف يكون موسى إلهاً لفرعون ولهارون؟».


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

وللرد نقول: كان يجب على المعترض أن يلاحظ الفرق بين «الله» و«إله». جاء في كتاب «الكليات»: «إن اسم الإله يُطلق على غيره تعالى، إذا كان مضافاً، أو نكرة. وإذا أُطلقت كلمة «رب» على غير الله أُضيفت، فيُقال «رب كذا». وأما بالألف واللام فهي مختصَّة بالله. ويُفهم هذا من قرائن الكلام، فإذا قيل «رب المشركين» كان المراد منه معبوداتهم الباطلة، وسمّوها بذلك لاعتقادهم أن العبادة تحقُّ لها، وأسماؤهم تتبع اعتقادهم لا ما عليه الشيء في نفسه، بخلاف ما إذا قيل «رب المؤمنين» فإنه يُفسَّر بالإله الحقيقي المعبود. أما إذا قلنا: الله والرب والغفور والرحمن والرحيم والقدير والخالق والمحيي، فهي مختصَّة به تعالى لا يجوز  إطلاقها على غير الله». 

وواضح من نص سفر الخروج أنه لم يُطلق على موسى أنه الله أو الرب أو الغفور أو القدير أو الخالق، ولم يُطلق عليه أنه إله بني إسرائيل أو إله الناس أو إله العالمين، بل قال إنه إله «فرعون» أي أن الله أقامه عصا تأديب لفرعون. فقول الله لموسى: «أجعلك إلهاً لفرعون» خصّص موسى لفرعون ليوقع عليه الضربات بأمر الله، فيقع الرعب في قلب فرعون من موسى. والقول: «ويكون هارون نبيَّك» يعني يبلّغ عنك كل ما تخبره به. كما أن قوله «جعلتك إلهاً لفرعون» هو تشبيه بليغ، حُذفت فيه أداة التشبيه (أي جعلتك كإله لفرعون) فإن فرعون كان يخشى بأس موسى وقوته، واستغاث به كثيراً وقت الضربات العشر، وكان موسى يأمره ويزجره.

انظر تعليقنا على مزمور 82: 6.

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 7: 11، 22 و8: 7 إن سحرة فرعون عملوا معجزات مثل التي عملها هارون وموسى، فعملوا من العصي ثعابين، وحوَّلوا الماء إلى دم، وجلبوا الضفادع. لقد قال موسى وهارون إن الله أرسلهما بالمعجزات، فماذا كان مصدر قوة السحرة؟».

وللرد نقول: يقول الكتاب المقدس إن الشيطان يُجري معجزات ليضلل البشر، فجاء في سفر الرؤيا 16: 14 القول «فإنهم أرواح شياطين صانعةٌ آيات» ويقول خروج 7: 11 «فدعا فرعون أيضاً الحكماء والسحرة، ففعل عرّافو مصر أيضاً بسحرهم كذلك». فقد فعلوا ما فعلوه بسحرهم. وقد قال البعض إن سحر العرافين المصريين كان خِدَعاً وخفَّة يد، وقال آخرون إنهم فعلوا ما فعلوه بقوة الشياطين. وقد اعترفوا بعجزهم عن خَلْق الحياة، فعندما حاولوا أن يُخرِجوا من تراب الأرض بعوضاً كما فعل موسى عجزوا وقالوا لفرعون «هذا إصبِع الله» (خروج 8: 19). وواضح أنه لم تكن لسحرة فرعون القوة الإلهية التي كانت لموسى وهارون. ولو كانت قوة فرعون مساويةً لقوة موسى وهارون ما أطلق بني إسرائيل أحراراً.

إن المعجزات الإلهية فوق طبيعية، أما فعل السحرة ففوق عادي. معجزات الله تقود إلى الحق، وفِعل السحرة يقود إلى الخطأ. لقد أجرى الله معجزاته على يد موسى لينقذ شعباً مستعبَداً، ولكن السحرة فعلوا ما فعلوه ليبقى العبيد في عبوديتهم.. معجزات الله دائماً ناجحة، وفِعل السحرة ينجح أحياناً. ومعجزات الله فوق معجزات السحرة.. لقد جعل السحرة من العصي حيات، لكن عصا موسى ابتلعت عصيَّهم (خروج 7: 12). وحوَّل السحرة الماء دماً ولكنهم عجزوا عن إعادة الماء إلى طبيعته الأولى كما فعل موسى. وأصعد السحرة الضفادع على أرض مصر، لكنهم عجزوا عن أن يصرفوها عنها، الأمر الذي فعله موسى.

قال المعترض: «ورد في الخروج 9: 6 «فماتت جميع مواشي المصريين وأما مواشي بني إسرائيل فلم يمُت منها واحد». ولكن ورد في آيتي 20، 21 «فالذي خاف كلمة الرب من عبيد فرعون هرب بعبيده ومواشيه إلى البيوت، وأما الذي لم يوجّه قلبه إلى كلمة الرب فترك عبيده ومواشيه في الحقل» فبينهما تناقض».

وللرد نقول: ليس المقصود أن جميع مواشي المصريين ماتت، فقد نجت من هذا الحكم مواشي المصريين الذين آمنوا بكلام الله (كما ذكرته آية 20). فإذا مات كل سكان المدينة ما عدا البعض فلا يجوز أن نقول إن أول الكلام يناقض آخره، كما تقول: دخلتُ السوق فاشتريت كل شيء. وقد تكون «كل» للتكثير والمبالغة دون الإحاطة، وهي هنا تعني «بعض» فإن المصريين الذين لم يبالوا بإنذارات الرب ماتت مواشيهم، أما الذين صدقوا قول الله وأدخلوا مواشيهم في بيوتهم فنجت. فماتت مواشي المصريين المقدسة كالثور والبقرة والكبش التي كانت لها هياكل مشيدة. ومع أن هذه الضربة كانت سبباً في خسارة المصريين مادياً، إلا أن الغاية منها كانت بركتهم الروحية، إذ أفهمتهم أن معبوداتهم باطلة.

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 10: 1 إن الرب قال لموسى عن فرعون: «إني أغلظْتُ قلبه وقلوب عبيده لأصنع آياتي هذه بينهم». وهذه الفكرة واردة في الخروج 9: 12 و11: 10. ولكن الخروج 8: 15، 32 و9: 34 تقول إن فرعون هو الذي أغلظ قلبه».


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

وللرد نقول: القول إن الله أغلظ قلب فرعون يعني أن الله ترك فرعون ليختار الشر الذي يريده، وليرفض الحق الذي لا يريده. ويسمح الله للإنسان بذلك لأنه أعطى الإنسان حرية الإرادة، ولأنه محبة، ولا إكراه في المحبة. فعندما يرفض الشرير نعمة الله يسحب الله نعمته منه. وعندما يرفض الإنسان الحق الواضح يكون قد أغلظ قلبه. والله يعلن دوماً حقه الواضح للإنسان الشرير، والمؤسف أن هذا العمل الصالح من جانب الإله الصالح يغلظ القلب الشرير، ويكون القلب الشرير قد أغلظ نفسه. فالشمس التي تليّن الشمع تيبّس الطين.

راجع تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 24: 1.

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 11: 3 «الرجل موسى كان عظيماً جداً في أرض مصر في عيون عبيد فرعون وعيون الشعب». وهذه شهادة من موسى لنفسه، مع أن الأمثال 27: 2 تقول: «ليمدحك الغريب لا فمك. الأجنبي لا شفتاك».

وللرد نقول: عبارة الخروج حقيقة تاريخية واضحة، لا تتحدث عن عظمة موسى الشخصية، بل عن عظمة المعجزات التي أجراها الله على يديه، الأمر الذي ترك أعظم الأثر على رجال فرعون، فأعطوا بني إسرائيل ذهباً وفضة.. ثم أن موسى لم يمدح نفسه، بل هذه هي شهادة الوحي المقدس عنه. وقد سجَّل موسى عيوبه (خروج 4: 24 والعدد 20: 12 والتثنية 1: 37). فالروح القدس هو الذي سجّل المدح لموسى، كما ألهمه أن يسجّل نقائصه.

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 12: 7 أن يُذبح حمل الفصح في البيوت، لكن جاء في تثنية 16: 1-7 أنه يُذبح في الهيكل».

وللرد نقول: عندما أوضح الله لبني إسرائيل في مصر خطوات الاحتفال بالفصح في سفر الخروج، لم يكن هناك بعد مكان اختاره الرب للعبادة، فكان الأمر بالذبح في البيوت. أما في وقت إلقاء خطاب موسى في سفر التثنية فقد كان الشعب على أبواب أرض الموعد، حيث سيقيمون مكاناً خاصاً لعبادة الرب. ومن هنا جاء الأمر بالذبح فيه.

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 12: 37، 38 «فارتحل بنو إسرائيل من رعمسيس إلى سكوت 600 ألف ماشٍ من الرجال عدا الأولاد، وصعد معهم لفيف كثير أيضاً، مع غنم وبقر ومواشٍ وافرة جداً». وورد في آية 41 أن مدة إقامتهم كانت 430 سنة. ولو أن هذا صحيح فلا بد أن جملة عددهم كان مليونين ونصف، ولكن عددهم لما جاءوا في مصر كان 70 شخصاً ومدة إقامتهم 250 سنة، وكان المصريون يقتلون أبناءهم قبل خروجهم بثمانين سنة ويستحيون بناتهم. فإذا فرضنا أن عددهم كان يتضاعف كل 25 سنة، لكان عددهم 36 ألفاً فقط».

وللرد نقول: يظهر في أول الأمر أن هذا العدد كبير جداً، ولكن إذا نظرنا إلى الخدم وغيرهم الذين رافقوا يعقوب مع أولاده إلى مصر، لا نستغرب ذلك. فذُكر في التوراة أنه كان عند إبراهيم 318 من غلمانه المتمرنين ولدان بيته، وأنقذ ابن أخيه لوطاً (تكوين 14:14) فكان بيته يشتمل على ألف شخص من رجال ونساء وأولاد على الأقل. ولم ينقص إسحاق ولا يعقوب هذا العدد، بل لابد أنهما زادا عليه. ودليل آخر هو أنه ورد في تكوين 34: 25 أن شمعون ولاوي أخربا بخدامهما مدينة. فإذا أمكن ليعقوب استعادة بعض الأراضي من الأموريين بسيفه وقوسه (تكوين 48: 22) وإذا أمكن لأفرايم أن يحارب جت (1أخبار 7: 12، 21) لابد أنه كان عندهم خدم كثير، لأنهم لا يقدرون أن يفعلوا ما فعلوه بواسطة أولادهم فقط. فلا عجب إذا بلغ عددهم مليونين أو ثلاثة ملايين.

ومما يدل على كثرة عدد بني إسرائيل ما جاء في الخروج 1: 9 «قال فرعون لشعبه: هوذا بنو إسرائيل شعب أكثر وأعظم منا». فلو لم يكونوا كثيري العدد لما قدروا أن يبنوا لفرعون مدينتي مخازن فيثوم ورعمسيس. والكتاب يقول إن المصريين اختشوا منهم، ويقول أيضاً إنهم خافوا من انضمامهم إلى أعدائهم وأخذ بلادهم منهم.

قال المعترض: «ورد في خروج 12: 40 إن مدة إقامة بني إسرائيل في مصر كانت 430 سنة، وهذا خطأ، لأن هذه المدة 215 سنة فقط».


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

وللرد نقول: انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 15: 13 

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 13: 21، 22 أن الله كان يهدي بني إسرائيل في طريق سفرهم بعمود السحاب. ولكن موسى في العدد 10: 29-31 طلب من حوباب شقيق زوجته أن يكون عيناً للشعب وقائداً لهم في صحراء سيناء. وهذا يعني أن عمود السحاب لم يكن كافياً لهداية بني إسرائيل».

وللرد نقول: لا يفعل الله للبشر ما يمكن أن يفعلوه لأنفسهم. لقد هدى عمود السحاب الشعب في الطريق العمومي، وحدّد لهم المكان الذي يعسكرون فيه، ومدة الإقامة في كل محطة في الطريق. لكن هذا لا يعني أن بني إسرائيل لم يكونوا في حاجة لخبرة حوباب بدروب الصحراء. يفعل العبد ما يستطيعه، ويساعد الله العبد في ما لا يستطيعه، فهو يساعد الذين يساعدون نفوسهم.

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 15: 3 «الرب رجل الحرب. الرب اسمه». ولكن جاء في رومية 15: 33 «إله السلام معكم أجمعين». وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: لماذا يعتبر المعترض اجتماع هاتين الصفتين مستحيلاً؟ لقد كان بعض أبطال الحرب العظماء محبّين للسلام. إن الآيتين اللتين اقتبسهما المعترض تكمل إحداهما الأخرى. فالله عادل ورحيم. وهو غفور وديَّان، وهو المحب والمنتقم. «الرب رجل الحرب» على أعداء شعبه، ليهزم الأعداء. ونتيجةُ ذلك أن شعبه يعيش في سلام.. وهناك معركة روحية مستمرة بين ملكوت الله وملكوت الظلمة. وانتصار الرب يعطي كل محبّيه سلاماً.

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 15: 20 أن مريم أخت موسى كانت نبيَّة، وأنها قادت نساء بني إسرائيل في الترنيم بالدفوف والرقص فرحاً بالنجاة من عبودية مصر. ونقرأ في قضاة 4:4 أن دبورة كانت قاضية لبني إسرائيل، وفي 2ملوك 22: 14، 15 أن خلدة كانت نبية، وهكذا كانت حنة (لوقا 2: 36-38) وبنات فيلبس (أعمال 21: 9) وغيرهنّ. وهذا يناقض ما جاء في 1كورنثوس 14: 32، 35 حيث يأمر النساء بالصمت و1تيموثاوس 2: 11، 12 حيث يأمر النساء أن يكنَّ في سكوت».

وللرد نقول: لا شك أن ما جاء في رسالتي كورنثوس وتيموثاوس كان لعلاج حالة خاصة، ولم يُكتب ليكون قانوناً عاماً لكل وقت. ففي مدينة كورنثوس، وفي مدينة أفسس (حيث كان تيموثاوس) انتشرت عبادة الزهرة التي أباحت لبعض النساء تقديم أجسادهن في المعابد الوثنية للرجال، كنوعٍ من العبادة الفاسدة. ولم يشأ الرسول بولس أن يربط المجتمع بين الكنيسة التي تعطي المرأة حرية العبادة والتعليم وبين ممارسات العبادة الوثنية، فنهى المرأة من التعليم في الكنيسة في هذين البلدين فقط. لكن الرسول بولس نفسه شجَّع المرأة على التعليم في بلاد أخرى (راجع أعمال 18: 26 ورومية 16: 12 وفيلبي 4: 3).

وقال بعض المفسرين إن الرسول بولس نهى المرأة فقط من توجيه الأسئلة التي تثير النزاع والجدل في الكنيسة.

قال المعترض: «وصفت التوراة المن في الخروج 16: 31 بأنه مثل بزر الكزبرة، أبيض، وطعمه كرِقاقٍ بعسل، بينما وصفته في سفر العدد 11: 8 بأن طعمه كطعم قطائف بزيت. وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: وصف سفر الخروج المن حال نزوله وقال إن طعمه كرقاق بعسل، بينما وصفه سفر العدد بعد طبخه، فإن العدد 11: 8 يقول «كان الشعب يطوفون ليلتقطوه، ثم يطحنونه بالرَّحى، أو يدقّونه في الهاوِن ويطبخونه في القدور، ويعملونه ملاّت (بمعنى أن جانباً منه ينضج، وجانب آخر يبقى نيئاً رخواً)». 

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 16: 35 «وأكل بنو إسرائيل المن أربعين سنة حتى جاءوا إلى أرض عامرة. أكلوا المن حتى جاءوا إلى طرف أرض كنعان». فهذه الآية ليست من كلام موسى. وقال آدم كلارك: ظن الناس بسبب هذه الآية أن سفر الخروج كُتب بعد أن توقّف نزول المنّ، وأن عزرا أضاف هذه العبارة للتفسير».

وللرد نقول: (1) خروج 16: 35 لا تعني أن المنّ انقطع عن بني إسرائيل بمجرد وصولهم إلى الأرض العامرة في طرف أرض كنعان، فإننا نفهم من يشوع 5: 10-12 أن الله استمر يعطي المن إلى أن عبر بنو إسرائيل نهر الأردن بقيادة يشوع، وإلى اليوم التالي لأكلهم من غلة الأرض.

(2) يقول يشوع 13: 8، 29 إن سبط رأوبين ونصف سبط منسى استوليا على أراضي شرق الأردن. وربما انقطع المنّ عنهم، بينما بقي ينزل على بقية الأسباط، فأُطلق على الكل ما حدث للجزء.

(3) لما كان الله هو مصدر الوحي فإنه يكلف من يشاء ليدوِّن وحيه. فليكن أن الذي دوَّن خروج 16: 35 هو موسى أو يشوع أو عزرا، فهذا لا يطعن في صحة وحي الآية.

راجع تعليقنا على تثنية 1:1-5.


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 17: 16 «للرب حربٌ مع عماليق من دورٍ إلى دور». فما هو ذنب عماليق حتى يستحق هذا العقاب المريع؟».

وللرد نقول: كان أهل عماليق رعاةً من البدو، وكانت المراعي من أول أسباب قيام الحروب والمنازعات. ولما رأى العماليقيون بني إسرائيل خارجين من مصر ببهائمهم ظنوا أنهم سيغتصبون منهم مراعيهم. وسمعوا عن معجزات الله معهم فارتعبوا منهم أكثر، فكانوا من أول الشعوب الذين هاجموا بني إسرائيل هجوماً مريراً قاسياً (العدد 24: 20). ومع أن عماليق من نسل عيسو شقيق يعقوب أبي الأسباط، إلا أنهم هاجموا أبناء عمومتهم، دون أن يكون من بني إسرائيل أي تهديد لهم. ولذلك حلَّ بهم هذا القصاص المريع، لأنهم بعد أن رأوا آيات الله مع بني إسرائيل هاجموهم بغير رحمة وهم مستضعَفون، وكأنهم يحاربون الله الذي يساند بني إسرائيل.

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 19: 11، 18 إن الله أعطى الشريعة في جبل سيناء، ولكنه في تثنية 4: 10-15 يقول إنه أعطاها في جبل حوريب».

وللرد نقول: (1) ربما كان «جبل سيناء» هو الاسم القديم للجبل، وتغيَّر بعد ذلك إلى جبل حوريب.

(2) ربما كان «حوريب» اسم سلسلة الجبال، وسيناء اسم إحدى القمم.

(3) ربما كان «سيناء» اسم سلسلة الجبال، وحوريب اسم إحدى القمم.

قال المعترض: «في خروج 19: 12 أمر الرب موسى بإقامة حدود حول جبل سيناء لا يتخطاها بنو إسرائيل، وذلك عند نزول الشريعة. وكرر الرب التحذير من الاقتراب من الجبل في 19: 21-24. ولكن خروج 19: 13 يقول إنهم يصعدون إلى الجبل».

وللرد نقول: حذَّر الرب بني إسرائيل من صعود الجبل وقت نزول الشريعة، لأن مجد الرب ملأ المكان، في صورة رعود وبروق وسحاب ثقيل (آية 16). وأطاع الشعب أمر الله، ووقفوا في أسفل الجبل (آية 17). ولكن الرب سمح لهم بصعود الجبل «عند صوت البوق» (آية 13). فلا تناقض بين الأمرين.

قال المعترض: «في خروج 20: 4 نهى الله عن عمل تماثيل، بينما يقول خروج 25: 18 إن الله أمر موسى أن يصنع كروبَيْن، وفي العدد 21: 9 أمره أن يصنع حية نحاسية. وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: نهت الوصية عن عمل تماثيل بهدف عبادتها، ولم تمنع عمل التماثيل على الإطلاق. ولم يكن الهدف من صنع الكروبَيْن تقديم العبادة لهما، بل كانا فوق تابوت العهد لتظليل ظهور مجد الله عن الناظر إليه. كما أن الحية النحاسية كانت وسيلة شفاء الملدوغين بالحيات المحرقة، وكانت رمزاً للمسيح (يوحنا 3: 14، 15). 

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 20: 5 أن الله يفتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضيه، وكنموذج لذلك جاء في يشوع 7: 1 «وخان بنو إسرائيل خيانة في الحرام، فأخذ عخان بن كرمي بن زبدي بن زارح، من سبط يهوذا، من الحرام، فحمي غضب الرب على بني إسرائيل». وامتدَّ تأثير شر عخان إلى غيره «فأخذ يشوع عخان بن زارح.. وبنيه وبناته.. فرجمه جميع إسرائيل بالحجارة، وأحرقوهم بالنار» (يشوع 7: 24-26). وهذا يناقض قول النبي حزقيال 18: 20 «النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت. الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن. برّ البار عليه يكون. وشرّ الشرير عليه يكون».

وللرد نقول: (1) للخطية عقاب روحي وصحي ومالي واجتماعي. أما العقاب الروحي فيرفعه الاعتراف والتوبة، فلا يكون شيء من الدينونة على الذين في المسيح (رومية 8: 1)، ولا يعاقب الله أحداً على خطية غيره، فكل واحد مسؤول عن نفسه.. غير أن العقاب الصحي والمالي والاجتماعي يستمر إلى الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضي الرب، فهناك أمراض وراثية بسبب ممارسة الجنس خارج نطاق الزواج، يدفع الأبناء ثمنها. وهناك ديون بسبب إسراف الآباء أو سوء إدارتهم يضطر الأبناء إلى سدادها. وهناك صيت سيء بسبب سوء تصرف الآباء يلوّث سمعة العائلة. وكمثال لهذا: ظلَّ لقب أحفاد اللص التائب «أحفاد اللص الذي أُعدم مصلوباً» رغم أنه دخل مع المسيح إلى الفردوس في لحظة موته (لوقا 23: 43). في هذا يصدق المثل: «الآباء أكلوا حصرماً وأسنان الأبناء ضرست» (إرميا 31: 29). 

(2) لا يوجد على الإطلاق إنسان طاهر وبريء إلى التمام، فإن كل شر الشرير يجلب الضرر على نفسه وعلى شخص آخر معه، فالثاني لا يمكنه أن يدَّعي أنه مظلوم، لأنه هو أيضاً خاطئ ويستوجب قصاص الله. ومع أنه ربما لم يرتكب نفس الشر الذي استوجب القصاص، إلا أنه مسؤول عن خطايا أخرى قد صدرت منه، يستوجب عليها القصاص عينه.

(3) كل ما نفعله لا بد له من نتيجة على من حولنا. فالأعمال الصالحة التي نفعلها تأتي بالبركة ليس على أنفسنا فقط بل على غيرنا أيضاً. كما أن أعمالنا السيئة لها ذات التأثير. فخطية السكير تصيبه في شخصه، وتجلب الشقاء على زوجته وأولاده. إننا نعيش في عالم تقع فيه علينا مسؤولية كبيرة من نحو الآخرين. فالجندي المهمل يسبّب هزيمة الجيش كله. وهكذا جلب عخان غضب الله على بني إسرائيل.

(4) بامتداد تأثير شر الشرير إلى سواه يعاقب الله الخطية. فالآباء المسرفون يقاسون آلام الفقر نتيجة إسرافهم، ويتألم معهم أولادهم. وكان يجب على عخان أن لا يمد يده إلى ما حرَّمه الرب، لا مراعاةً لمصلحته الشخصية فقط، بل لمصلحة المجموع أيضاً. هذه الحقيقة الخطيرة يجب أن تمنعنا عن ارتكاب الشر.

(5) حزقيال 18: 20 حقيقة واقعة فالله لا يدين البريء بشر الشرير، والابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، فالله يميّز بين البار والأثيم ولو عاشا جنباً إلى جنب تحت سقف واحد. ولا تزال هذه الحقيقة صادقة وثابتة، وهي أن النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت. والمقصود بالموت هنا الموت الروحي بالانفصال عن الله، أو الموت الأبدي. (راجع تعليقنا على تكوين 2: 17). هذا ولا ننكر أن الأطفال كثيراً ما يحل بهم البؤس والشقاء نتيجة شر والديهم. ولكن في حالة كهذه يجب ألاّ يفوتنا أن هذا ليس معناه أن الله قد تخلّى عن الأطفال الأبرياء وسكب عليهم سخطه، إذ قد تكون الآلام الوقتية هذه خيراً مستتراً لهم.

(6) يشوع 7: 24-26 وخروج 20: 5 وآيات أخرى في الكتاب تصوّر لنا ما للخطية من النتائج الوخيمة المريعة البعيدة المدى. غير أن نتائج الخطية هذه قد يستخدمها الله لخير أولاده، تأييداً للعبرانيين 12: 6 «الذي يحبه الرب يؤدِّبه». على أن حزقيال 18: 20 يتكلم عن الإثم الصادر من العناد، وعن الموت الأبدي الذي يقع على الأثمة غير التائبين. فآيتا خروج 20: 5 وحزقيال 18: 20 تعالجان موضوعين مختلفين، فهما متفقتان.

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 14: 18.


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 20: 5 «أنا الرب إلهك إله غيور». فهل يليق بمقام الله أن تُنسب إليه هذه الصفة غير المحمودة؟».

وللرد نقول: للغيرة معنيان: (1) المنافسة الناشئة عن الخوف، وعن القلق من أن يحلّ شخص آخر في قلب من نحبه. وهذا ما يتعالى الله عنه. (2) الحرص الزائد في المحافظة على الحقوق، والدفاع عن الكرامة. وهذا هو المعنى المقصود بغيرة الله. ومن هذا ما قاله الرسول بولس إنه يغار على الكنيسة (2كورنثوس 11: 2). وقد استخدم الأنبياء كلمات بشرية لتنقل لنا الفكر الإلهي، حتى نقدر أن نفهم المعاني الإلهية.

راجع تعليقنا على تكوين 6:6 و7، ويشوع 7: 1 ولوقا 11: 5.

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 20: 11 «لأن في ستة أيام صنع الرب السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها، واستراح في اليوم السابع، لذلك بارك الله يوم السبت وقدسه». وجاء في تثنية 5: 15 «واذكر أنك كنت عبداً في أرض مصر فأخرجك الرب إلهك من هناك بيد شديدة وذراع ممدودة، لأجل ذلك أوصاك الرب إلهك أن تحفظ يوم السبت». ومن هذا يتضح أن الله أمر بحفظ يوم السبت وتقديسه لسببين مختلفين: الأول على أساس أن الله انتهى من خلق العالم واستراح. والثاني على أساس الراحة التي دبرها الله لشعبه بعد عبوديتهم الشاقة بمصر. وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: أعطى الله شعبه هذه الوصية لجملة أسباب. ويصح أن يُقال إنه أمر بحفظ السبت ليكون يوم راحة أسبوعية، ويوم عبادة وخدمة مقدسة لله. ففي الخروج يذكر سبباً واحداً، وفي التثنية يذكر سبباً ثانياً. وعلى القياس نفسه يمكن أن نقول لإنسان: آمِنْ بالمسيح لأنه هو الله المتجسد. كما يمكننا أن نقول له في فرصة أخرى: آمِنْ بالمسيح لأنه المخلّص الوحيد. ولا تناقض، لأن الأمرين سببان للإيمان بالمسيح، يكمل أحدهما الثاني، ولا ينفيه. 

راجع تعليقنا على تكوين 2:2 و6:6، 7.

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 20: 12 «اكرم أباك وأمك لكي تطول أيامك على الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك». ولكن هذا الكلام يناقضه قول المسيح في لوقا 14: 26 «إن كان أحد يأتي إليَّ ولا يبغض أباه وأمه وامرأته وأولاده وإخوته وأخواته، حتى نفسه أيضاً، فلا يقدر أن يكون لي تلميذاً».

وللرد نقول: (1) أيَّد المسيح وصية إكرام الوالدين، ونقرأ في مرقس 7: 9-13 توبيخه للفريسيين والكتبة لأنهم عطلوا تنفيذ هذه الوصية لما وجدوها تناقض وصاياهم البشرية. فيستحيل أن يُقال إن المسيح في لوقا 14: 29 قصد أن ينقض الوصية العظيمة التي تحض على إكرام الوالدين، لأن المسيح الذي أمر بمحبة الأعداء لا يمكن أن يوصي تابعيه ببغضة آبائهم وأمهاتهم. ويجدر بنا أن نذكر عطفه على أمه وتدبيره لراحتها بينما كان معلقاً على الصليب (يوحنا 19: 26، 27).

(2) قصد المسيح بقوله إن تابعيه يجب أن يبغضوا آباءهم وأمهاتهم معنى خاصاً، فكلمة «يبغض» هنا تفيد المحبة الأقل أو التقدير الأقل، فإنه ينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس. ونرى في تاريخ حياة يعقوب أب الأسباط نموذجاً لهذا المعنى، فقد كان يحب زوجته راحيل ويُقال عنه في تكوين 29: 31 إنه كان يكره زوجته ليئة، بمعنى أن محبته لليئة كانت أقل من محبته لراحيل. وفي الكتاب المقدس برهان على أن كلمة «بغضة» تُستعمل أحياناً بمعنى مجازي أو استعاري، ليس للدلالة على عكس المحبة بل على درجة أضعف في المحبة. وما يطلبه المسيح هو أن تكون محبة تابعيه العظمى له هو، ويريد أن يكون وحده هدف قلوبهم ومركز عواطفهم. والمعنى المقصود هنا أن من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر منه لا يستحقه. والخلاصة أن محبتنا للمسيح يجب أن تكون شديدة وطاهرة وسامية بهذا المقدار حتى تصغر في جانبها محبتنا لأعزّ عزيز  لنا! ولو كانوا آباءنا وأمهاتنا.

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 21: 8 عن الأَمَة «إن قبُحت في عيني سيدها الذي خطبها لنفسه، يدعها تُفَكّ (بمعنى يطلقها حُرَّة). وقُرىء «لم يخطبها».

وللرد نقول: القراءتان صحيحتان، لأنها إذا قبُحت في عينيه ولم تعجبه وأراد إخراجها من عنده يفكّها، سواء خطبها أو لم يخطبها. والدليل على وجوب فكاكها قوله في بقية الآية: «ليس له سلطان أن يبيعها». فترك المعترض باقي الآية مع أنها تشرح المقصود.

قال المعترض: «تأمر التوراة في خروج 23: 19 بعدم طبخ الجدي بلبن أمه. فما هي الحكمة من هذا الأمر الغريب؟».

وللرد نقول: تكرر هذا الأمر ثلاث مرات، في خروج 23: 19 و34: 26 وتثنية 14: 21، فلا بد أن في هذا الأمر حكمة كانت لازمة وقت نزول الشريعة. وهناك عدَّة احتمالات للحكمة من عدم طبخ الجدي بلبن أمه، منها (أ) أن هذا كان من ممارسات العبادة الوثنية، فمنعت الشريعة الاشتراك فيه؛ (ب) أو لعله كان من ممارسات السحرة الذين ظنوا أن هذا يزيد خصوبة الأرض بطبخ الجدي بلبن أمه، فنهت الشريعة عن ذلك؛ (ج) أو لعله من الخشونة أن يُطبخ الجدي الصغير بلبن أمه الذي يجب أن يغذيه ليكبر؛ (د) أو لعل ذلك يرجع لسبب صحي لأن اللحم المطبوخ باللبن عسر الهضم؛ (هـ) أو لعل طبخ الجدي بلبن أمه يترك تأثيراً سيئاً على علاقات الآباء بالأبناء. ونحن لا نعلم بالضبط ما هي الحكمة من هذا الأمر الغريب، لكن لا بد أن هناك حكمة.


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 23: 20، 21 أن الله قال لشعبه «ها أنا مُرسلٌ ملاكاً أمام وجهك ليحفظك في الطريق، وليجيء بك إلى المكان الذي أعددتُه. احترِز منه واسمع لصوته ولا تتمرَّد عليه، لأنه لا يصفح عن ذنوبكم لأن اسمي فيه». وهنا تطلق التوراة اسم الجلالة على الملاك، بينما لا يجوز إطلاق أسماء الله الحسنى على غير الله».

وللرد نقول: (1) الملاك المقصود هنا هو المسيح «الكلمة الأزلي» المكتوب عنه: «في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله» (يوحنا 1:1). وقد أسند الله إلى هذا «الملاك» الأعمال الإلهية التي لا يصح إسنادها إلى غير الله، مثل السلطان، والقدرة على المغفرة. وواضحٌ أنه لا يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده. وقال الله عن هذا الملاك: «إن اسمي فيه» وفي المسيح «يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً» (كولوسي 2: 9) بمعنى أنه يتحلَّى بالصفات الإلهية، فله العزة والقدرة، ولذا قال: «إذا أطعتُم صوته». وتسمَّى هذا الملاك «بيهوه»  و«إلوهيم»  و«أدوناي». وهي أسماء الله، ومعناها «واجب الوجود لذاته». فلو كان هذا الملاك ملاكاً من المخلوقين لما جاز إسناد صفة من الصفات الإلهية إليه. فلا شك أنه «الكلمة الأزلي». انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 18: 17.

(2) توجد بعض صفات يصحّ إطلاقها على الله وعلى المخلوق، ولكن توجد صفات خاصة بالله وحده.

راجع تعليقنا على خروج 7: 1.

 قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 24: 4 «فكتب موسى جميع أقوال الرب، وبكَّر في الصباح وبنى مذبحاً في أسفل الجبل واثني عشر عموداً لأسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر». ولكن جاء في عاموس 5: 25 «هل قدَّمتم لي ذبائح وتقدمات في البرية أربعين سنة يا بيت إسرائيل؟» وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: (1) لو أنكر عاموس في هذه العبارة تقديم بني إسرائيل ذبائح لله في البرية على الإطلاق لكان مناقضاً لما جاء في خروج 24: 4 وغيرها في مواضع أخرى. ولكن الذي ينكره عاموس هو تقديم بني إسرائيل ذبائح لله في كل مدةّ الأربعين سنة. ومع أن بني  إسرائيل كانوا قد كرسوا أنفسهم لخدمة الله، إلا أنهم كانوا من حين إلى آخر يضلون عنه ويعبدون الأوثان، كما نرى أنهم أجبروا هارون أن يصنع لهم العجل  الذهبي فعبدوه وقالوا: «هذه آلهتك يا إسرائيل التي أصعدتك من أرض مصر» (خروج 32: 4). ومن هنا يتضح أن مدة الأربعين سنة التي قضوها في البرية لم تكن بجملتها خدمة متواصلة للإله الوحيد الحقيقي، بل في أوقات كثيرة نبذوا عمداً الوصية الأولى.

(2) يجب أن نميّز بين معظم الشعب وبين قادته. فعندما نطبّق عبارة عاموس على معظم الشعب نجدها متَّفقة مع الإشارات العديدة الواردة في أسفار موسى الخمسة عن موقف إسرائيل الروحي بإزاء الله، والذي وصفه الله في إشعياء 43: 23 بقوله «لم تُحضر لي شاةَ محرقتِك، وبذبائحك لم تكرمني». لأنه علاوة على عصيان الشعب على الله مراراً عديدة نرى أنهم لم يكونوا منقادين بكل قلوبهم وراء الله. كما نجد أيضاً في لاويين 17: 7 أن كل من قدم ذبيحة من الشعب كان عليه أن يأتي بها إلى خيمة الاجتماع حتى لا يعود الشعب إلى تقديم الذبائح للشياطين التي كانوا قد زنوا وراءها. وقد حذَّرهم الله من عبادة الشمس والقمر والنجوم (تثنية 4: 19) ومن هذا نستنتج أن الأحوال المحيطة بالشعب وقتئذ سوَّغت لموسى أن يعطيهم إنذارات كهذه.

(3) فيصحّ إذاً أن يُقال إن بني إسرائيل عبدوا الإله الحقيقي في البرية، كما يصحّ أن يُقال إن بني إسرائيل لم يقدموا لله ذبائح وتقدمات في كل مدة الأربعين سنة! وعندما نلاحظ القول «أربعين سنة» ونراعي أيضاً أن الشعب كان يختلف موقفه الروحي بإزاء الله عن موقف قادته، تزول المناقضة الظاهرية الوهميَّة بين الفصلين‎.

اعتراض على خروج 24: 9، 10 - هل رأى شيوخ إسرائيل الله؟

انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 32: 30

اعتراض على خروج 25: 18 - هل عمل الكروبين حرام؟

انظر تعليقنا على خروج 20: 4

قال المعترض: «جاء في خروج 31: 16 «فيحفظ بنو إسرائيل السبت ليصنعوا  السبت في أجيالهم عهداً أبدياً»  ولكن جاء في كولوسي 2: 16 «فلا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكلٍ أو شربٍ أو من جهة عيدٍ أو هلالٍ أو سبتٍ». وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: الصعوبة القائمة هنا هي أن إحدى الآيتين تظهر كأنها تفيد دوام بقاء وصية السبت، بينما الأخرى تفيد صريحاً إبطالها في العهد الجديد. ولكن كل الذين يتخيلون وجود صعوبة هنا فاتهم أن النص الوارد في سفر الخروج يفيد أن وصية السبت أُعطيت لبني إسرائيل، وأن الغرض منها هو أن يكون السبت علامة عهد بينهم وبين الله إلى الأبد. فإسرائيل كان شعب الله الخاص المفرز له من سائر الشعوب، ولكن في العهد الجديد تغير الحال فلا يوجد شعب بين الأمم يعتبره الله شعباً خاصاً له، لأن العهد الجديد الذي أسسه الله على الفداء بدم المسيح يشمل كل الأمم والشعوب (يوحنا 4: 21-24 وأعمال 10: 15، 25). فمن هنا يتضح أن خروج 31: 16 معناه «طالما كان بنو إسرائيل محتفظين بالعهد المقطوع بينهم وبين الله يجب حفظ السبت إلى الأبد». فالعبارة «إلى الأبد» الواردة في النص عبارة نسبية، فشريعة موسى تفيد أن الإنسان في ظرفٍ وأحوال خاصة كان يبقى عبداً إلى الأبد (خروج 21: 6). ولكن المعنى أن يبقى الإنسان عبداً كل مدة حياته أو إلى سنة اليوبيل التي كان فيها إطلاق المأسورين. ولا يمكن أن يُفهم من الشريعة أن يبقى الإنسان عبداً حتى بعد تحريره أو بعد موته!  فقول الله: «السبت يكون علامة عهد بيني وبين إسرائيل إلى الأبد» معناه أن يُحفَظ السبت طالما كان هذا الشعب باقياً في علاقة العهد الكائن بينه وبين الله. وينطبق هذا التفسير نفسه على شريعة الختان، فقد حلَّت المعمودية محله، وعلى شريعة الفصح، فقد حلَّ العشاء الرباني محله، وعلى شرائع الذبائح، فقد قدَّم المسيح نفسه عن البشر جميعاً ذبيحة فدائية، مرة واحدة، فوجد لنا فداءً أبدياً. فليست الكنيسة مرتبطة بهذه الفرائض على الإطلاق. وليس المراد من كل ما تقدم أن الله قد نبذ شعبه، فإن شعبه هم كل من آمن بالمسيح وقبله مخلّصاً (رومية 2: 28، 29).


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 31: 17 عن وصية يوم السبت «هو بيني وبين بني إسرائيل علامةً إلى الأبد، لأنه في ستة أيام صنع الرب السماء والأرض، وفي اليوم السابع استراح وتنفَّس». ولكن النبي إشعياء يقول في إشعياء 40: 28 «أما عرفتَ أم لم تسمع؟ إله الدهر الرب، خالق أطراف الأرض، لا يكلّ ولا يعيا. ليس عن فهمه فحص». فكيف تتفق الآيتان؟ وما معنى أن الله يتنفس؟» .

وللرد نقول: الآية الواردة في إشعياء تتفق مع كل ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن الله في أنه روح، وقدير، وغير محدود، وغير متغيّر، فليس له جسد قابل للتعب والضعف. فالقول المتكرر في الكتاب عن الله (ولا سيما ما جاء في الآية المقتبسة أعلاه من الخروج) يظهر كأنه يتعارض مع ما لله من السمو والعظمة كما هو واضح في إشعياء ومواضع أخرى كثيرة في الكتاب. وللإيضاح يجب ذكر حقيقتين:

 (1) التعبير «استراح الله» في العبرانية يفيد أن الله كفّ عن العمل. فالكلمة العبرانية المترجمة استراح هي «شاباث» التي منها اشتُقَّت كلمة «سبت». والمعنى الأصلي الوارد لهذه الكلمة في القاموس العبراني هو الوقوف والكف. والنص الذي استشهد به هذا القاموس في إيضاح معنى هذه الكلمة هو تكوين 8: 22 حيث يُقال «مدة كل أيام الأرض زرع وحصاد، وبرد وحر، وصيف وشتاء، ونهار وليل لا تزال». فالعبارة «لا تزال» الواردة هنا هي ترجمة الكلمة العبرانية «شاباث». فليس من المعقول أن تقول «استراح» في هذه القرينة، إذ لا يمكن أن يُقال إن الليل والنهار يستريحان. فلا جدال في أن الكلمة العبرانية «شاباث» تفيد في الأصل الكف أو الوقوف. وهذا هو معناها في خروج 31: 17. فالصعوبة الموهومة إذاً زالت.

 (2) أما القول إن الله يتنفس فنفهمه من أن العبرانيين كغيرهم من الشعوب لهم كنايات واستعارات يُكسِبون بها لغتهم البلاغة وحلاوة التعبير، فليس المراد بها المعنى الحرفي لهذه الاستعارة الواردة هنا. ولكن معناها الحرفي يمكن أن يُترجم: «الله قد تنفس بارتياح» كما يتنفس الإنسان عندما يفرغ من عمل شاق. وواضح أن هذه مجرد استعارة بديعة كما هي عادتنا نحن الشرقيين في التعبير عندما نتكلم عن الله بعبارات نستعملها في الكلام عن الناس، وكل مدلول العبارة هو أن الله قد أكمل العمل الذي قصد إتمامه. فإذا حفظنا هذا في أذهاننا نجد أن خروج 31: 17 وما يشبهها من آيات أخرى لا تتناقض مع الآيات العديدة التي تفيد أن الله روح غير قابل للتعب والضعف.

قال المعترض: «يقول خروج 31: 18 إن الله أعطى موسى لوحي حجر مكتوبين بإصبع الله. فهل لله أصابع؟».

وللرد نقول: ليس لله أصابع، فهو روح غير منظور. لكن هذا تعبير بشري يدل على ما عمله الله ليعطي البشر الوصايا العشر، وهو حديث عن الله بأسلوب بشري، وعَزْو الصفات البشرية إلى الله، كقولنا «ذراع الله» (تثنية 7: 19) بمعنى قوته الفاعلة، و«أجنحة الله» (مزمور 91: 4) بمعنى قوته الحامية، و»عيني الله» (عبرانيين 4: 13) بمعنى معرفته الكاملة.

اعتراض على خروج 33: 20- هل يمكن أن نرى الله؟

انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 32: 30


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

موضوع جميل يا ميرنا


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*الرب يبارك تعبك
هناك اكاليل تنتظرك*


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2005)

شكرا يا مسيا فريد كلامك جميل جدا


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر اللاويين*

قال المعترض: «نقرأ في سفر اللاويين شرائع عن ذبائح كثيرة، وشرائع مختصَّة بآل هارون في الكهنوت والملابس، وقد نُسخت كلها في الشريعة المسيحية».

وللرد نقول: أوضح الله للبشر طريق الخلاص برموز محسوسة ليقرّب لعقولنا القاصرة الأمور المعنوية الروحية. فلما أراد أن يوضح طريقة الفداء، وأنه لا يمكن الخلاص إلا بدم المسيح، رتَّب الذبائح والفرائض الطقسية في التوراة، للإشارة إلى دم الفادي الكريم، وأوضح أن الطريقة الوحيدة لمغفرة الخطايا هي سفك الدم، وأن دم الحيوانات لا قيمة له في حد ذاته، إلا في أنه يرمز إلى دم المسيح.

وقد عيَّن الله الرمز ليشير إلى أمر أهمّ منه لا بد من وقوعه هو «المرموز إليه». ولا بد أن يوجد في الرمز إشارة حقيقية تشير إلى المرموز إليه، وهذا لا يستلزم أن يكون الرمز من ذات جوهر المرموز  إليه. فحَمَل الفصح مثلاً كان رمزاً للمسيح مع تباينهما في الجوهر. والغاية من الرمز هو تمهيد الطريق للمرموز إليه، وإعداد عقولنا لفهمه. وقد أعطى الله في التوراة رموزاً كثيرة تشير إلى المسيح وملكوته، لا على سبيل الصدفة، بل بالتدبير والقصد، فإن التوراة توطئة وتمهيد للإنجيل. فما أشارت إليه التوراة بالتلميح أوضحه الإنجيل بالتصريح. وطريقة الخلاص واحدة في العهدين. وأنت تعلم أن الأستاذ الحكيم يعلِّم تلاميذه القضايا الضرورية البديهية، ثم يرتقي معهم بالتدريج للحقائق العالية، فيستفيدون. وكذلك لا يجوز لمن كان في ظلام دامس أن يعرِّض عينيه لأشعة الشمس مرة واحدة، بل بالتدريج، إلى أن يصل إلى نور النهار الكامل. وكذلك نعطي الطفل أولاً اللبن لأن معدته لا تقدر على هضم غيره، ومتى نما وكبر نعطيه الغذاء اليابس. فكذلك عمل الله معنا: فأفهمنا في أول الأمر الحقائق الإلهية بطرق بسيطة محسوسة، وسلك معنا بالتدريج إلى أن أوضح لنا الحقائق بغاية الوضوح. فما أوضحه قليلاً في العهد القديم أوضحه كوضوح الشمس في العهد الجديد (لوقا 1: 79 و1يوحنا 2: 8 ورومية 16: 25، 26 وكولوسي 1: 27 و1كورنثوس 2: 7، 10).

وإذ أدركنا هذا عرفنا أن كتاب الله منزَّه عن الناسخ والمنسوخ، فقد جاء المسيح ليكمل شريعة موسى، شريعة الطقوس بشريعته هو، وهي شريعة النعمة. كما جاء هو، المرموز إليه، ليحقّق رموز شريعة موسى.

ومن الرموز الواردة في العهد القديم التي تشير إلى المسيح: الذبائح والكهنة.

أولاً - الذبائح: حكم الله أن النفس التي تخطئ تموت، لأنه قدوس طاهر يكره الإثم. وهذا الحكم يسري على الجميع بلا استثناء، لأن الجميع أخطأوا. ولكن الله تفضَّل وأوجد طريقة يمكن بها للخاطئ أن ينال مغفرة الخطايا، فيكون الله رحيماً وعادلاً في آن واحد إذا برر الخاطئ. وهذه الطريقة هي الإيمان بالمسيح الفادي الكريم. ووضع في التوراة الذبائح إشارةً إليه. فالحكم الذي كان يستوجبه الخاطئ احتمله المسيح في جسده، وبذلك استوفى العدل الإلهي حقه. وعليه فلا تفاوت بين عدله ورحمته. وهذه الطريقة هي المقبولة والمعقولة.

وذبائح التوراة إشارة إلى دم المسيح، فقال في لاويين 17: 10، 11 «الدم يكفِّر عن النفس». وسبب التكفير (ومعناه: التغطية والسَّتر) بالدم هو أن الحياة هي في الدم. فالغاية من الذبيحة إذاً هي تقديم نفس لله عن نفس أخرى مدنَّسة بالخطايا، كتقديم حياة حيوان بريء عن حياة إنسان مذنب. والدليل على ذلك أن أيوب كان يقدِّم ذبائح بعدد أولاده لأنه قال: «ربما أخطأوا وجدفوا على الله» (أيوب 1: 5) وقال الرسول بولس: «بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة» (عبرانيين 9: 22). وقد كانت الذبائح غير كافية لنزع الخطية (عبرانيين 10: 11) ولكنها كانت تكفر لأنها كانت ترمز إلى ذبيحة المسيح الكافية ذات الفعالية، ولذلك قدم المسيح نفسه مرة واحدة، بخلاف الذبائح التي كان يجب أن تُقدَّم مراراً لعدم كفايتها (عبرانيين 9:9-14، 25، 26).

قال يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح: «هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يوحنا 1: 29). وقال يوحنا الحبيب إن ذبيحة المسيح هي كفارة لخطايا كل العالم (1يوحنا 2:2). وقال المسيح إنه يموت فداءً عن شعبه (يوحنا 10: 15، 17، 18). وإنه يبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين (متى 20: 28 ومرقس 10: 45) وتنبأ عنه إشعياء بقوله: «مجروح لأجل معاصينا. مسحوق لأجل آثامنا. تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحُبُره شُفينا. والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. كشاةٍ تُساق إلى الذبح، وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازّيها فلم يفتح فاه» (إشعياء 53: 5-7). وقال بولس الرسول عنه: «الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا» (أفسس 1: 7). والكتاب المقدس يعلمنا:

(1) أن المسيح قدم نفسه ذبيحة كفارية للجميع.

(2) كل من يؤمن بالمسيح يتبرر.

(3) أظهر الله بذبيحة الكفارة برَّه ورحمته للخطاة.

(4) كانت ذبائح العهد القديم تشير إلى ذبيحة المسيح هذه.

ثانياً - حمل الفصح: كانت جميع الذبائح رمزاً إلى ذبيحة المسيح، وإليك أوجه الشبه بين حمل الفصح والمسيح:

(1) كان يلزم أن يكون حمل الفصح بلا عيب (خروج 12: 5). ومع أن خطايانا طُرحت على المسيح إلا أنه كان قدوساً طاهراً، قال الرسول بطرس عنه: «حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح» (1بطرس 1: 19).

(2) كان يلزم ذبح حمل الفصح وسفك دمه (خروج 12: 6) فمات المسيح ليفي العدل الإلهي حقه (لوقا 24: 26).

(3) كان يلزم أن يُشوى حمل الفصح بنار (خروج 12: 8، 9) إشارة إلى آلام المسيح.

(4) كان يلزم أكل الحمل تماماً (خروج 12: 10) رمزاً إلى قبول المسيح بكل صفاته. فالواجب الإيمان به بكل وظائفه، لأنه صار لنا حكمة من الله وبراً وقداسةً وفداءً (1كورنثوس 1: 30).

(5) كان يلزم رش دم حمل الفصح على العتبة العليا لأبواب بني إسرائيل فلا يهلكون (خروج 12: 7). وهكذا إذا رُشَّت النفس بدم المسيح بالإيمان نجت من الغضب الإلهي. وكذلك يلزم رشنا بدم المسيح لنكون خليقة جديدة «لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا» (1كورنثوس 5: 7).

ثالثا - صفات الكهنة:

(1) كان الكهنة بشراً، وكذلك المسيح اتخذ جسداً مثلنا «كان ينبغي أن يشبه إخوته في كل شيء، لكي يكون رحيماً ورئيس كهنة أميناً في ما لله، حتى يكفر خطايا الشعب. لأنه في ما هو قد تألم مُجرَّباً يقدر أن يعين المجرّبين» (عبرانيين 2: 17، 18).

(2) كان الكهنة رمزاً للمسيح، لأنهم توسطوا بين الله والشعب، فكان لا يمكن لأحد أن يقرِّب ذبائح إلا بواسطة الكهنة. قال المسيح: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي« (يوحنا 14: 6).

(3) كان الكهنة يقدمون ذبائح الكفارة، دم ثيران وكباش، رمزاً للمسيح الذي قدَّم نفسه عن الخطية (عبرانيين 7: 27 و9: 12-28 و10:10-14).

هذه هي أوجه الرمز، غير أن الكهنة كانوا خطاة، ولهذا كانوا يقدمون الذبائح عن أنفسهم أولاً، ثم بعد ذلك عن الشعب (عبرانيين 5: 3). وأما المسيح فقدوس طاهر قدَّم نفسه (عبرانيين 7: 26). وكان الكهنة عُرضة للفناء، وأما المسيح فيبقى إلى الأبد (عبرانيين 7: 23، 24). ولم تكن ذبائح الكهنة تقدر أن تنزع الخطايا لأنها كانت رمزاً ولزم تكرارها إلى أن يظهر المرموز إليه، وأما المسيح فبقربانه الواحد أكمل إلى الأبد المقدَّسين (عبرانيين 10: 11-14).

قال المعترض: «يقول لاويين 1: 9 عن عِجل قربان المحرقة «وأما أحشاؤه وأكارعه فيغسلها (الكاهن) بماء، ويوقد الكاهن الجميع على المذبح، محرقة وقود، رائحة سرور للرب». ولكن جاء في إشعياء 1: 11 «لماذا لي كثرة ذبائحكم يقول الرب؟ اتَّخمْتُ من محرقات كباشٍ وشحم مسمناتٍ، وبدم عجولٍ وخرفان وتيوسٍ ما أُسَرّ!». وفي هذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: عند قراءة نبوَّة إشعياء الأصحاح الأول نرى أن الله لا يعترض على تقديم الذبائح، بل على روح الذي يقدِّمها، فيقول لشعبه إنه قد ملَّ ليس فقط من محرقاتهم، بل من أعيادهم وصلواتهم أيضاً. فواضح أن عبادتهم كلها كانت مكروهة أمامه. والسبب في هذا أن أيديهم كانت مملوءة دماً، فكانوا جيلاً شريراً، وأكثروا من الذبائح لينجوا من القصاص الذي كانوا يستحقونه. وقصدوا في الوقت نفسه أن يتمادوا في خطاياهم، فكانوا يظنون أن مجرد تأدية الفرائض والطقوس الخارجية يكسبهم رضى الله، ويعطيهم (كما أرادوا) فرصة التمادي في شرورهم. ولا بد أن الله يرفض الذبائح متى قُدِّمت بهذه الروح.

لما أمر الله بالذبائح المختلفة المنصوص عنها في شريعة موسى ووعد بأن يبارك مقدِّميها، كان ينتظر أن تكون قلوبهم خاشعة طاهرة. ولكن في عصر إشعياء انحطت عبادة الشعب لله، وكانت قاصرة على ممارسة طقوس ظاهرية وفرائض خارجية. وقد أوصى الله شعبه بالصلاة، ولكن إن كانت الصلاة مجرد نفاق ورياء، فالله يبغضها.  فلا تناقض بين إشعياء 1: 11 ولاويين 1: 9 لأن العبادة إن لم تصدر من قلب نقي فهي ليست عبادة بالمرة، ولا هي مقبولة عنده.

قال المعترض: «ورد في لاويين 4: 3 أن يُقدَّم ثورٌ فداءً عن الشعب، ولكنه يقول في سفر العدد 15: 9 إن الثور يجب أن يُقدَّم مع لوازمه».


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

وللرد نقول: الذبائح متنوعة، والثور المطلوب تقديمه في سفر اللاويين 4: 3 هو ثور ذبيحة الإثم، وأما المطلوب تقديمه في سفر العدد 15: 9 فهو ثور ذبيحة الإثم مع النذور.

قال المعترض: «جاء في لاويين 4: 14 أنه إذا سها كل بني إسرائيل وارتكبوا خطية، ثم اكتشفوا أنهم أخطأوا، يقربون للرب ثوراً ذبيحة خطية. ولكنه في سفر العدد 15: 24 يذكر نوعين من الذبائح للتكفير عن نفس الذنب، هما ثور وتيس. وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: هناك احتمالان: (1) قد يكون أن ما جاء في اللاويين خاص بذبيحة الخطية عن ارتكاب الشر سهواً، وأن ما جاء في سفر العدد خاص بذبيحة الخطية عن السهو في عمل الخير. (2) وقد يكون أن سفر اللاويين أورد ما يجب تقديمه من ذبيحة خطية سهو الشعب والرؤساء معاً، بينما أورد سفر العدد ما يجب أن يقدمه الشعب، وما يجب أن يقدمه القادة كلٌّ على حِدة. وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون هناك تناقض، بل إن ما جاء في سفر العدد يكمل ما جاء في سفر اللاويين.

 قال المعترض: «جاء في لاويين 7: 15 أمرٌ بأكل لحم ذبيحة الشكر في ذات اليوم، ولا يُبقَى منه شيء إلى الصباح. وهو أمرٌ تكرَّر في لاويين 22: 30. ولكن جاء في لاويين 19: 6 «يوم تذبحونها تؤكل وفي الغد. والفاضل إلى اليوم الثالث يُحرق بالنار». وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: عندما يظهر لعين القارئ المتعجِّل تناقضٌ ظاهري، عليه أن يدرس القرينة. فإذا قرأنا لاويين 7: 15 و19: 6 على حدة يُخيَّل إلينا وجود تناقض صريح، لأن إحدى العبارتين تفيد عدم جواز  إبقاء شيء من الذبيحة للغد، بينما الأخرى تفيد أن بعض الذبيحة الباقي إلى الغد يؤكل في اليوم التالي. ولكن إذا قرأنا لاويين 7: 15، 16 يسطع منه نور يكشف لنا الحقيقة بجملتها. فالآيتان تقولان: «ولحم ذبيحة شكر سلامته  يُؤكل يوم قربانه. لا يُبقي منه شيئاً إلى الصباح. وإن كانت ذبيحة قربانه نذراً أو نافلةً، ففي يوم تقريب ذبيحته تؤكل. وفي الغد يُؤكل ما فضل منها». فبعض الذبائح المشار إليها في لاويين 7: 15، 16 كانت من النوع الذي يجوز  إبقاء جزء منه للغد. على أننا نجد في لاويين 7: 16 و19: 6 القانون العام الذي يشمل نوعين من الذبائح. فمنها ما كان يتحتَّم أكله في نفس اليوم، وما كان يجوز  إبقاء بعضه للغد، أما لاويين 7: 16 فيتضمَّن استثناءً للقانون المتقدِّم.

والكلام عن الذبائح التي تُؤكل في نفس اليوم يتناول ذبائح النذور والنوافل (لاويين 22: 21) خاصة إذا كانت الذبائح من الرضّع ذوات الثمانية أيام (لاويين 22: 27) فهذه يُؤكل لحمها في نفس يوم ذبحها ولا يُبقى منها للغد، لأنه قليل ولا يحتمل إبقاء شيء منه إلى الغد. أما ذبيحة السلامة من غير الرضّع (لاويين 19: 5-7) التي تُؤكل يوم ذبحها وما تبقّى منه يُؤكل في الغد، ولا يبقى منها لليوم الثالث شيء. فالرب في هذا يصدر أمراً في منتهى المعقولية، إذ أنه لم يكن على عهد موسى أجهزة لحفظ اللحوم، وبالطبع ما يتبقى إلى اليوم الثالث سوف يفسد ويضر الإنسان، فبهذا القدر يحرص الله على الإنسان.

قال المعترض: «جاء في لاويين16: 29 أن صوم التذلل يكون في اليوم العاشر من الشهر السابع. ولكن جاء في اللاويين 23: 32 أن صوم التذلل هذا يكون في اليوم التاسع».

وللرد نقول: كان الصوم يمتد من مساء اليوم التاسع إلى كل اليوم العاشر، فيصح أن يُقال اليوم التاسع أو اليوم العاشر.

قال المعترض: «ورد في لاويين 17: 3، 4 «كل إنسان من بيت إسرائيل يذبح بقراً أو غنماً أو مِعزى في المحلة، أو يذبح خارج المحلة وإلى باب خيمة الاجتماع، لا يأتي به ليقرِّب قرباناً للرب أمام مسكن الرب، يُحسب على ذلك الإنسان دمٌ. قد سفك دماً. فيُقطع ذلك الإنسان من شعبه». وورد في التثنية 12: 15 أن يأكل الإنسان كل ما تشتهي نفسه في جميع أبوابه. وفي آية 20-22 يأكل كل ما تشتهي نفسه إذا كان المكان الذي يختاره الرب بعيداً عنه».

وللرد نقول: الكلام في سفر التثنية 12 عن أمرين: (1) المحرقات لله، وقد قال عنها في آيتي 13، 14 «احترز  من أن تُصعد محرقاتك في كل مكان تراه، بل في المكان الذي يختاره الرب في أحد أسباطك هناك تصعد محرقاتك، وهناك تعمل كل ما أنا أوصيك به». ويقول في آيتي 17، 18 «لا يحل لك أن تأكل في أبوابك عُشر حنطتك وخمرك وزيتك، ولا أبكارَ بقرك وغنمك، ولا شيئاً من نذورك التي تنذر ونوافلك ورفائع يدك، بل أمام الرب إلهك تأكلها، في المكان الذي يختاره الرب إلهك». وهو مثل ما ورد في لاويين 17: 3، 4. فالمقصود أن يقدم ذبائح لله في المكان الذي يخصصه الله لعبادته. (2) الذبح للأكل الاعتيادي، الذي يجوز في أي مكان، وهو الذي أورده المعترض، وأوهم وجود تناقض بينه وبين ما ورد في سفر اللاويين.

    اعتراض على لاويين 17: 10-12 - هل نقل الدم حرام؟

    انظر تعليقنا على أعمال 15: 20

قال المعترض: «يقول في لاويين 17: 13 إن من يصيد حيواناً أو طائراً صالحاً للأكل، يجب أن يَسْفِك دمه ويغطيه بالتراب، ولكن في التثنية 12: 24 يقول إن الصياد يجب أن يسفِك دم الحيوان الذي يصيده على الأرض، كالماء».

وللرد نقول: النصَّان يكمل أحدهما الآخر، فعندما يصيد الصياد صيداً يؤكل لحمه، يجب أن يسفك دمه كالماء على الأرض، ثم يغطي الدم بالتراب.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «ذكر سفر اللاويين 23 الأعياد اليهودية بالتفصيل، ويتضح من لاويين 23: 14، 21، 31، 41 أن هذه الأعياد أبدية. ولكن لا يحتفل أحدٌ بهذه الأعياد في أيامنا هذه».

وللرد نقول: لم يقل سفر اللاويين إن هذه الأعياد «أبدية» بل قال إنها «فريضة دهرية». وقول المعترض إنها «أبدية» تحريفٌ منه لنصّ التوراة. ولا يخفى أن الدهر هو «الزمن الطويل». وقد احتفل بنو إسرائيل بأعيادهم دهراً، بمعنى لمدة زمن طويل. فيوجد فرق بين كلام المعترض ونص التوراة.

قال المعترض: «جاء في لاويين 23: 18، و19 أن تقدمات عيد الخمسين هي ثلاث عشرة ذبيحة، ولكن جاء في سفر العدد 28: 27-30 أن عددها إحدى عشرة فقط».

وللرد نقول: قال علماء بني إسرائيل إن الذبائح في سفر العدد هي بالإضافة للذبائح المذكورة في اللاويين. فكانوا يقدِّمون ثلاث عشرة ذبيحة أولاً كما جاء في سفر اللاويين، ثم يقدمون إحدى عشرة ذبيحة كما ورد في سفر العدد، وبعد ذلك يقدمون الذبيحة اليومية الصباحية.

قال المعترض: «جاء في لاويين 23: 27-29 أن اليوم العاشر من الشهر السابع هو يوم الكفارة العظيم الذي يتذلَّل فيه الناس أمام الرب، ولا يعملون فيه شيئاً. ولكن الملك سليمان لم يجعل لهذا اليوم اعتباراً، كما يظهر من 1ملوك 8: 65، 66 و2أخبار 7: 10».

وللرد نقول: لا يوجد ما يبرهن أن الملك سليمان لم يقدس يوم الكفارة العظيم، فما جاء في سفري الملوك الأول وأخبار الثاني يبيِّن أنه احتفل بعيد المظال في يوم 15 من الشهر السابع، وانتهى منه في يوم 22، وذلك لمدة سبعة أيام (حسب الشريعة). وخُتم الاحتفال بيوم ثامن صرف فيه سليمان الشعب إلى خيامهم، هو يوم 23 من الشهر السابع. وهذا يُظهر التوافق الكامل بين رواية سفري الملوك الأول وأخبار الثاني.

غير أن احتفال الملك سليمان دام في تلك السنة 14 يوماً، إذ يقول في 1ملوك 8: 65 «وعيَّد سليمان العيد في ذلك الوقت وجميع إسرائيل معه، جمهورٌ كبير من مدخل حماة إلى وادي مصر، أمام الرب إلهنا سبعة أيام وسبعة أيام، أربعة عشرَ يوماً». فيكون بدء الاحتفالات في اليوم الثامن من الشهر السابع، ويكون تلك السنة قد احتفل بيوم الكفارة العظيم الذي هو في اليوم العاشر من الشهر السابع، حسب الشريعة.

اعتراض على لاويين 23: 32 - صوم التذلل في اليوم التاسع أم العاشر؟

انظر تعليقنا على لاويين 16: 29

 قال المعترض: «جاء في لاويين 25: 39-41 أن اليهودي المستعبَد عند اليهودي يخرج حراً في سنة اليوبيل. وهذا يناقض ما جاء في تثنية 15: 12 من أنه يخرج في السنة السابعة».

وللرد نقول: تنتهي العبودية بنهاية السنة السادسة، أو في سنة اليوبيل، أيهما أقرب. فالرجل الذي يُباع عبداً في الظروف العادية يخدم ست سنوات كاملة. أما إذا بيع في السنة 46 مثلاً فيمضي حراً في السنة الخمسين، ويكون قد خدم أقل من ست سنوات.

قال المعترض: «جاء في لاويين 27: 26 أن البِكر الذي يُفرَز للرب لا يقدسه أحد. ولكن جاء في تثنية 15: 19 أن كل بِكر يُقدَّس للرب».

وللرد نقول: البكر الذي يخصَّص للرب بحسب الشريعة يكون من أول الأمر ملكاً للرب، فلا يجوز تقديمه لله كنذر! لأنه من الخطأ أن ننذر للرب ما هو من حقه!

قال المعترض: «جاء في لاويين 27: 28، 29 «أما كل مُحرَّم يحرمه إنسانٌ للرب من كل ما له، من الناس والبهائم، ومن حقول ملكه، فلا يُباع ولا يُفك. إن كل محرَّمٍ هو قدْسُ أقداسٍ للرب. كل مُحرَّم يُحرَّم من الناس لا يُفدى. يُقتَل قتلاً». وهذا يعني إباحة تقديم ذبائح بشرية. وهناك ما يناقضه في تثنية 12: 30، 31 حيث يقول «فاحترز من أن تُصاد وراءهم من بعد ما بادوا من أمامك، ومن أن تسأل عن آلهتهم، فأنا أيضاً أفعل هكذا. لا تعمل هكذا للرب إلهك، لأنهم قد عملوا لآلهتهم كل رجسٍ لدى الرب مما يكرهه، إذ أحرقوا حتى بنيهم وبناتهم بالنار لآلهتهم».

وللرد نقول: يحرِّم الكتاب المقدس الذبائح البشرية. وما جاء في لاويين 27: 28، 29 لا يتكلم مطلقاً على الذبائح بل على الأشياء «المحرَّمة للرب» بمعنى أنها تخصَّصت للقضاء عليها وقتلها. فإذا نذر إنسان بهيمة يجب تحريمها، بمعنى قتلها، ولا يمكن فداؤها البتة. أما بالنسبة للإنسان فلم يكن الحكم بالموت يصدر إلا من (1) الله رأساً، كما جاء في يشوع 6: 22-24 «وقال يشوع للرجلين اللذين تجسسا الأرض: ادخلا بيت المرأة وأخرِجا من هناك المرأة وكل ما لها كما حلفتما لها.. فدخل الجاسوسان وأخرجا راحاب .. وكلَّ ما لها.. وأَحرَقوا المدينة بالنار مع كل ما بها». لقد حكم الله بالتحريم على المدينة كلها، أي بتوقيع حكم الموت عليها. ونقرأ في سفر العدد 21: 2 أن بني إسرائيل تعهَّدوا بتحريم مدن أعدائهم، أي بتنفيذ حكم الموت فيهم. ومن مقارنة كل النصوص الواردة فيها  نرى غضب الله مشتعلاً على الذين قضى بتحريمهم (أي إهلاكهم). (2) من القضاة المقامين منه. ولم يكن مأذوناً للإسرائيلي أن يقتل إنساناً ولو كان عبداً له (خروج 21: 20). ولا نجد مطلقاً إشارة هنا إلى أوامر من الله بتقديم ذبائح بشرية، بل نرى أسلوباً صارماً خطيراً للنطق بحكم الموت على أي فردٍ أو جماعةٍ من الأثمة. فالمقصود مما جاء في اللاويين هو أن يضع بنو إسرائيل الأشياء المحرمة (أي المحكوم عليها من الله بالموت) في صف النذور التي يمكن فداؤها.

على أن أشهر ما يستند عليه المعترضون في اتّهامهم الكتاب المقدس أنه يتضمن مصادقةً على تقديم الذبائح البشرية هو قصة بنت يفتاح الجلعادي (قضاة 11: 31). فقد نذر يفتاح أن أول شيء يخرج من بيته للقائه عند رجوعه بسلام من محاربة العمونيين، يقدِّمه محرقةً للرب. ومما يُؤسف له أن أول من خرج من بيته كانت ابنته، فحزن حزناً لا مزيد عليه. ولكن الكتاب يفيد أنه حفظ نذره (قضاة 11: 39). ويجب أن نذكر أن يفتاح في نذره هذا تصرَّف بحسب ما أوحاه إليه عقله، مدفوعاً بما كان في نفسه من شديد الغيرة على تحرير بني إسرائيل من أعدائهم. وكان قصده أن يبيّن شكره لفضل الله بطريقة غير عادية كما فعل معه الله إحساناً عظيماً. ولكن الله لم يأمر يفتاح أبداً بتقديم ابنته محرقة، كما لا نجد إشارة إلى أن الله صادق على عمل يفتاح أو مدحه. ويروي كاتب سفر القضاة القصة بدون أن يتعرَّض للحكم على عمل يفتاح، لأن عمله هذا كان تسرُّعاً منه واندفاعاً. فإن يفتاح قد قطع غصن شباب ابنته الغضّ، وفعل هذا بدون أمرٍ من الله. وبعمله هذا زاد خطية أخرى على خطيته الأولى، لأنه كان من الخطأ العظيم أن ينذر نذراً كهذا، كما كان من الخطأ أيضاً أن ينفذ هذا النذر. وإذا سأل سائل: كيف أمكن أن يعمل رجل عظيم كيفتاح شراً فظيعاً منهياً عنه في شريعة موسى؟ فالجواب أنه عاش في عصر نُسيت فيه أوامر الله نسياً تاماً، وقوِيَ فيه تأثير الشعوب الوثنية على بني إسرائيل.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر العدد*

قال المعترض: «هناك تناقض بين الأرقام المذكورة في إحصاء أسباط بني إسرائيل كما نجده في سفر العدد أصحاحات 1-4 وبين ما جاء في سفر العدد أصحاح 26. فبعض الأسباط زاد عددها، وبعضها نقص».

وللرد نقول: فات المعترض أن الأرقام المذكورة عن تعداد الأسباط هي أرقام إحصاءين، مضى بينهما أكثر من 38 سنة، ماتت فيها أناس ووُلدت فيها أناس! ولقد ورد ذِكر الإحصاء الأول في الخروج 30: 12 و38: 26.

قال المعترض: «هناك تناقض بين العدد 1: 7 وراعوث 4: 20. فسفر العدد يورد أن نحشون كان في عصر موسى، بينما في سفر راعوث نجد أن بين نحشون وداود أربعة أجيال فقط. مع أن مدة 450 سنة كانت تفصل بين موسى وداود (أعمال 13: 20)».

وللرد نقول: اعتاد مؤرخو بني إسرائيل في ذِكر سلاسل الأنساب أن يُسقطوا بعض الأسماء، فيظن القارئ الذي لا يعرف عاداتهم هذه أن هناك اختلافاً في النصوص. ومثال لذلك أننا نجد في 1أخبار 6: 3-15 سلسلة رؤساء الكهنة من هارون حتى السبي. وقد ذكر عزرا هذه السلسلة في عزرا 7: 1-5 وأسقط منها ستة أجيال، مع أن عزرا من نسل هارون. ولم ينتقد أحدٌ من قادة الكهنة عزرا على ذلك، لأنه تصرَّف تصرُّفاً عادياً.

قال المعترض: «نفهم من العدد 2: 17 أن خيمة الاجتماع وتابوت العهد كانت وسط محلة بني إسرائيل، بينما يقول العدد 10: 33 إن التابوت كان أمامهم ليلتمس لهم منزلاً».

وللرد نقول: كان الموضع الطبيعي لخيمة الاجتماع بما فيها التابوت وسط المحلة، كما جاء في العدد 2: 17. أما ما جاء في العدد 10: 33 ففيه احتمالان:

(1) تقدَّم التابوت مسيرة بني إسرائيل هذه المرة فقط، استثناءً للقاعدة.

(2) أو أن المقصود بتقدُّم المسيرة هنا هو التقدُّم بالمعنى المعنوي، فقائد الجيش «يتقدّم» جنوده، مهما كان موقعه الجغرافي.

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 3: 10 و16: 40 أن يكون الكهنة من نسل هارون فقط، وأن الغريب عنهم الذي يتقدم لخدمة الكهنوت يُقتل. ولكننا نقرأ في 2صموئيل 8: 18 أن بني داود كانوا كهنة».

وللرد نقول: الكلمة العبرية المترجمة «كهنة» في 2صموئيل 8: 18 لا تعني فقط «كاهن» بل خادم وناصح ومُقدِّم خدمات. وبهذا يكون بنو داود مقدِّمي خدمات دينية، وكان مركزهم شرفياً ودينياً كالكهنة.

قال المعترض: «ورد في العدد 4: 3 أن عُمر الكاهن الذي يخدم في خيمة الاجتماع يكون من ثلاثين إلى خمسين سنة، وتكرر هذا في الآيات 23، 30، 35، 39، 43، 47. ولكن ورد في ذات السفر 8: 24، 25 أن يكون عمره من 25 إلى 50 سنة».

وللرد نقول: كان اللاويون يبدأون عملهم في الخامسة والعشرين من العمر، كتلاميذ يتدربون تحت إرشاد الكهنة الأكبر منهم عمراً. ولما يبلغون الثلاثين يتولّون بأنفسهم القيام بكل أعمال خدمة بيت الرب. ولما يبلغون الخمسين يتوقفون عن القيام بالخدمات الثقيلة، ولكنهم يستمرون في الخدمة مع إخوتهم الكهنة في أداء الواجبات الخفيفة، وتدريب الكهنة الشبان الذين انضموا للخدمة حديثاً. كما أنهم في الخمسين وما بعدها يقومون بالأعمال التي تحتاج لخبرة ومعرفة وأمانة، كما يخدمون كمستشارين للكهنة.. وعمر الثلاثين هو مرحلة النضوج في القوة البدنية، معها يستطيع الكاهن أداء الأعمال الشاقة المتعلقة بخدمة الخيمة في البرية. كما أن الثلاثين هو عمر النضوج العقلي. وقد بدأ المسيح ويوحنا المعمدان خدمتهما عندما بلغا الثلاثين من العمر.

 قال المعترض: «نجد في العدد 5: 11-31 شريعة ماء اللعنة المرّ الذي تشربه المرأة التي يشك زوجها في سلوكها، ولكننا نقرأ طريقة أخرى في تثنية 22: 13-21».

وللرد نقول: ما جاء في سفر العدد يختص بالمرأة المتزوجة التي يشك زوجها في أمانتها الزوجية. أما ما جاء في التثنية فيختص بشكّ الرجل في عذراوية عروسه قبل زواجه بها. شريعتان إحداهما للمتزوجة، وهذه متروكة للرب ليحكم فيها، والثانية تختلف عنها متروكة للبشر ليحكموا فيها.

اعتراض على العدد 8: 24 - عُمر الكاهن

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 4: 3

قال المعترض: «ورد في العدد 10: 5، 6 «وإذا ضربتم هتافاً ترتحل المحلات النازلة إلى الشرق، وإذا ضربتم هتافاً ثانية ترتحل المحلات النازلة إلى الجنوب، هتافاً يضربون لرحلاتهم». قال آدم كلارك: لكنه لم يذكر إذا نفخوا ثالثة ترتحل المحلات النازلة إلى الغرب، وإذا نفخوا رابعة تُرفع الخيام النازلة إلى الشمال، وقد ذُكرت في الترجمة اليونانية».

وللرد نقول: عبارة الوحي الإلهي منزهة عن التكرار الممل والإيجاز  المخل، فبعد أن ذكر النبي رحلاتهم إلى الشرق والجنوب قال عبارة تغني عن التكرار، وهي: «هتافاً يضربون لرحلاتهم». فاستغنى بهذه العبارة عن التكرار في الأمور البديهية التي لا تحتاج إلى مناقشة. ثم أن المعوَّل عليه هو الأصل العبري. أما إذا أضاف المترجم في اليونانية شيئاً فهو للتوضيح فقط، ولا يمس الأصل العبري في شيء. 

اعتراض على العدد 10: 29-31 - هل قادهم عامود السحاب أم حوباب؟

انظر تعليقنا على خروج 13: 21

اعتراض على العدد 10: 33 - مكان التابوت

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 2: 17

اعتراض على سفر العدد 11: 8 - طعم المنّ

انظر تعليقنا على خروج 16: 31 

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 12: 1 أن موسى تزوج امرأة كوشية، وهذا يناقض الشريعة التي تلقَّاها من الله، والتي تحرّم عليه الزواج بغير إسرائيلية».

وللرد نقول: لما تزوج موسى بهذه الزوجة لم يكن قد تلقَّى هذه الشريعة من الله.

اعتراض على العدد 12: 8 - هل رأى موسى الرب؟

انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 32: 30

قال المعترض: «يقول العدد 13: 16 إن موسى دعا هوشع بن نون «يشوع» بينما ذُكر أن اسمه يشوع قبل ذلك في خروج 17: 9».

وللرد نقول: لا يذكر الوحي أن موسى أطلق على هوشع اسم يشوع وقت أن أرسل رجاله ليتجسسوا أرض كنعان، فمن المحتمل أن تغيير الاسم سبق إرسال الجواسيس. ثم أن موسى كتب سفر الخروج قرب نهاية السنوات الأربعين التي سافرها في صحراء سيناء، فأطلق اسم يشوع على هوشع أثناء رواية أمر حدث قبل أن يحصل هوشع على اسمه الجديد. وكان من الطبيعي أن يشير في سفر العدد وهو يذكر أسماء الجواسيس أن هوشع هو صاحب الاسم الجديد «يشوع».

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 13: 26 أن قادش في برية فاران، بينما يقول العدد 20: 1 إن قادش في برية صين؟».

وللرد نقول: هناك ثلاثة احتمالات: (1) هناك بلد اسمها قادش في برية فاران، وأخرى تحمل نفس الاسم في برية صين. (2) ربما أُطلِق الاسم قادش على بلد وعلى المنطقة كلها في الوقت نفسه. (3) ربما كانت قادش واقعة بين بريتين، فيمكن إتباعها لأيٍّ من البريتين.

قال المعترض: «قال جواسيس موسى في العدد 13: 23 عن أرض الموعد إنها «أرض تأكل سكانها». فهل توجد أرض تأكل سكانها؟».

وللرد نقول: المعنى أن الأرض خصبة وفيرة الخيرات، فتكون عُرضةً لهجوم الأعداء الراغبين فيها، فلا تتوقف الحروب للحصول عليها. وهكذا يهلك سكانها!

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 14: 18 «الرب طويل الروح كثير الإحسان، يغفر الذنب والسيِّئة، لكنه لا يبرئ، بل يجعل ذنب الآباء على الأبناء إلى الجيل الثالث والرابع». فكيف يغفر الله الذنب، ويحمِّل الأبناء والأحفاد ذنوب آبائهم؟».

وللرد نقول: للخطية آثار أبدية، ومالية وصحية واجتماعية. ويغفر الله النتائج الأبدية ويرفعها تماماً، كما قال للص التائب «اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس» (لوقا 23: 43). أما النتائج الأخرى فتبقى. ستظل سُمعة أسرة اللص سيئة، وإن كان قد مرض بسبب خطاياه تنتقل أمراضه إلى نسله، وسيترك لهم ديونه ليسددوها.

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 14: 25 أن العمالقة كانوا ساكنين في الوادي، ولكنه في العدد 14: 45 يقول إنهم كانوا ساكنين في الجبل».

وللرد نقول: الكلمة العبرية المترجمة «وادي» تعني أرضاً واسعة بين تلال. وفي هذه الحالة كان الوادي «تلاً» لارتفاعه عن الأراضي المحيطة به. فكان العمالقة ساكنين في وادٍ مرتفع، نزلوا منه للحرب.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «نقرأ في العدد 16: 31-33 و26: 10 أن الأرض ابتلعت قورح، ولكن العدد 16: 35 ومزمور 106: 18 يقول إن النار أكلته».

وللرد نقول: حدثت ثورة مؤلمة ضد الله وضد نبيّه موسى من داثان وأبيرام من سبط رأوبين، ومن قورح اللاوي. وكانت خيامهم جميعاً على الجانب الجنوبي من المحلة (العدد 2: 10) فكانوا قريبين من بعضهم. وفي اليوم الذي عيّنه قورح دعا موسى داثان وأبيرام إلى باب خيمة الاجتماع فرفضا (آيات 12-14) وبقيا في خيامهما، وذهب قورح و200 من رجاله ليقدِّموا بخوراً في خيمة الاجتماع. واتَّجه موسى وشيوخ بني إسرائيل إلى خيام داثان وأبيرام، فترك قورح رجاله المئتين والخمسين يبخرون في خيمة الاجتماع، وتبع موسى ليؤيِّد داثان وأبيرام في موقفهما. ووصل مع موسى إلى باب خيامهما ليرى ما سيفعله موسى، فأمر موسى الشعب بالابتعاد عن خيام داثان وأبيرام وقورح فابتلعتهم الأرض. وفي نفس الوقت خرجت نار من عند الرب أكلت المئتين والخمسين رجلاً الذين قدموا البخور، ولم يكن قورح معهم (عدد 16: 35 ومز 106: 18). 

وقد ذُكر قورح مع داثان وأبيرام في آيات 24-27 بسبب ارتباطه بهما في العصيان، فارتبط بهما في المصير. وواضح أن قورح لم يكن في خيمته، فلم يصب خيمته سوء. والأغلب أن الخيمة التي ابتُلعت هي خيمة قيادة الثورة على موسى. ومن الواضح أن عائلة قورح لم تهلك معه (وهذا ما نجده في العدد 26:11). وكان صموئيل النبي من نسل قورح، كما كان من نسل قورح موسيقيون. أما التعبير «كل من كان لقورح» (آية 32) فالمقصود به أتباعه في الثورة والعصيان ضد الله، وربما كان منهم بعض خدمه ورجاله ونسله.

قال المعترض: «هناك تناقض بين ما جاء في العدد 16: 32 حيث يقول إن الأرض فتحت فاها وابتلعت كل من كان لقورح، وبين ما جاء في السفر ذاته 26: 11 حيث يقول إن بني قورح لم يموتوا».

وللرد نقول: المقصود بأن الأرض ابتلعت «كل من لقورح» أنها ابتلعت كل من وقف إلى جوار قورح في الثورة على موسى، وليس المقصود به إنها ابتلعت أولاد قورح. ولو لم يكن الوحي المقدس قد ذكر سوى العدد 16: 32 بخصوص قورح لظننّا أن أهل بيت قورح ماتوا. ولكننا نرى سلالة قورح مذكورة في 1أخبار 6: 22-38. كما جاء ذِكر بني قورح في عنوان أحد عشر مزموراً، هي 42 و44-49، 84، 85، 87، 88. وقد كان داود النبي وهيمان المرنم من نسل قورح (1أخبار 6: 22، 33).

ومما يبرهن أن خيام نسل قورح لم تُدمَّر أن النبي الموحى إليه ذكر في سفر العدد ص 26 و27 خيام داثان وأبيرام (شركاء قورح في الثورة ضد موسى) مرتين، ولم يذكر خيمة قورح زعيم الثائرين. وقد انشقت الأرض تحت خيام داثان وأبيرام فقط، بينما كانت خيمة أولاد قورح بعيدة عن خيامهم.

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 18: 12-19 أن البكر يكون للكاهن. بينما يقول في تثنية 12: 17، 18 و15: 19، 20 إن صاحب البكر يأكله أمام الرب».

وللرد نقول: هناك نوعان من البكر وأول الثمر: النوع الأول للكاهن، أجراً له. والنوع الثاني للمذبح، ولمن يقدِّم البكر، ولضيوف من يقدم هذا النوع من البكر. والنوع الثاني هو النتاج الذي يلي البكر الأول مباشرة. وهذا النوع الثاني هو الذي يُؤكل في الأعياد. ومعنى الكلمة العبرية المستعملة له «التالي في العمر». وهذا النوع الثاني زيادة على النوع الأول.

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 18: 17 أن البكر لا يُقبل فداؤه. ولكن تثنية 14: 22-26 تسمح ببيعه».

وللرد نقول: تأمر الشريعة أن البكر لا يُباع. أما ما جاء في التثنية فهو تسهيلٌ لمن يقدم الذبيحة، فإنه في حالة بُعد مكان سكن مقدِّم البكر عن مكان العبادة يُسمح ببيع البكر، على أن يستخدم صاحبُه المال في شراء بديل عند مكان عبادة الرب، ليقدمه للرب بنفس طريقة تقديم البكر، حسبما تقضي الشريعة.

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 20: 18-21 والقضاة 11: 17، 18 أن الأدوميين رفضوا مرور بني إسرائيل في أرضهم، ورفضوا إعطاءهم طعاماً. ولكن جاء في تثنية 2: 4، 8 أنهم سمحوا لهم بالمرور وأعطوهم طعاماً».

وللرد نقول: في مبدأ الأمر جاء بنو إسرائيل لأرض أدوم من جهة الغرب، وهي منيعة، فرفض الأدوميون مرورهم أو تموينهم، لأن الأدوميين أقوى منهم. ولكن لما دار بنو إسرائيل وجاءوا أرض أدوم من جهة الشرق، وهي جهة أقل مناعة، سمح الأدوميون لهم بالمرور وباعوهم الماء والطعام، بسبب ضعف الأدوميين.

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 20: 27، 28 و33: 38 أن هارون مات في جبل هور. ولكن تثنية 10: 6 تقول إنه مات في موسير».

وللرد نقول: موسير موقع قريب من جبل هور، يراها المشاهد من على الجبل. وبينما كان هارون في موسير حان أجله، فصعد للجبل ومات هناك. وقيل إن موسير هو الاسم العام للمنطقة التي يقع فيها جبل هور.

قال المعترض: «ورد في عدد 21: 3 «فسمع الرب لقول إسرائيل، ودفع الكنعانيين، فحرَّموهم ومدنَهم، فدُعي اسم المكان: حُرمة». فقال آدم كلارك إن هذه الآية أُلحقت بعد موت موسى، لأن جميع الكنعانيين لم يهلكوا إلى عهد موسى، بل بعد موته».

وللرد نقول: (1) اعتاد المعترض أن يورد جزءاً فقط مما يقتبس منه، فقد قال آدم كلارك: «تدل العبارة على أن الله سيدفع الكنعانيين في يد بني إسرائيل». ويدل الأصل على أن بني إسرائيل انتصروا على فريق من الكنعانيين في مكان أطلقوا عليه اسم «حُرمة». وقد حدث هذا في عهد موسى.

(2) لم تقل في التوراة إن الله دفع «جميع الكنعانيين» في يد بني إسرائيل، بل قالت «الكنعانيين». فزاد المعترض كلمة «جميع» من عنده ليفسد المعنى. وواضح أن الافتراء ليس مِن شِيم العلماء.

اعتراض على العدد 21: 9 - هل عمل الحية النحاسية حرام؟

انظر تعليقنا على الخروج 20: 4

قال المعترض: «اقتبس سفر العدد 21: 14 من كتاب «حروب الرب» قوله: «واهبٌ في سوفةَ وأوديةِ أرنون ومصبِّ الأوديةِ». وبما أنه ليس عندنا كتاب «حروب الرب» فلا يمكن أن تكون هذه العبارة من كلام موسى. وقال آدم كلارك: الأغلب أن سفر حروب الرب كان في هامش الكتاب فأُدخل في النصّ».

وللرد نقول: بل قال آدم كلارك: «اختلفت الأقوال في هذا الكتاب». والقول الصحيح هو ما ذهب إليه العلاّمة «لايتفوت» إنه لما هزم موسى العمالقة دُوّن هذا الكتاب ليكون ذكرى لبني إسرائيل، ودستوراً ليشوع بن نون في سلوكه وتصرفاته في الحروب التي خاضها بعد ذلك. وعلى كل حال فلم يُكتب «سفر حروب الرب» بوحي إلهي، ولم يُكلَّف موسى بتبليغه للناس، فلم يُدرجه علماء بني إسرائيل مع الكتب القانونية.  

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 25: 9 أن الذين ماتوا بالوبأ كانوا 24 ألفاً. وجاء في 1كورنثوس 10: 8 أن الذين ماتوا كانوا 23 ألفاً. وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: جاء في 1كورنثوس 10: 8 «فسقط منهم في يوم واحد 23 ألفاً«. وهذا يعني أنه لم يذكر عدد كل الذين ماتوا. أما سفر العدد فيذكر عدد كل الذين ماتوا.

اعتراض على العدد 26: 11 - مصير أولاد قورح

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 16: 32

قال المعترض: «جاء في العدد 27: 12-14 أن الله حرم هارون وموسى من دخول أرض الموعد، وقال إن سبب ذلك: «لأنكما في برية صين، عند مخاصمة الجماعة عصيتما قولي أن تقدّساني بالماء أمام أعينهم». وهذا حكم صارم جداً على هارون وموسى من الله العادل».

وللرد نقول: (1) نقدّر حجم الضرر بحجم الإنسان الذي تسبَّب فيه ومقدار قوة نفوذه وتأثيره. وقد كان موسى وهارون صاحبي نفوذ مطلق على بني إسرائيل. فكان خطأهما أكبر من خطأ كل بني إسرائيل مجتمعين. وكان الحكم الصارم عليهما متناسباً مع حجم الضرر الناتج منهما!

(2) من هذا الحكم العادل الذي يسميه المعترض أنه صارم، يتعلم بنو إسرائيل أن الله يحكم بعدم محاباة، وأنه لا يترك حقوقه ولو لأقرب الناس إليه.

(3) الحادثة التي يتحدث عن عقوبتها في العدد 27: 14 جاء ذكرها في العدد 20: 6-12 وفيها استسلم موسى للغضب وفرّط بشفتيه (مزمور 106: 33) وضرب الصخرة مرتين وهو في حالة غضب شديد، فوجّه التفات الشعب إليه كأنه هو معطي الماء، بدليل قوله: «اسمعوا أيها المرَدَة! أَمِن هذه الصخرة نخرج لكم ماءً؟» (العدد 20: 10). بدل من أن يوجّه نظر الشعب إلى الله الذي يعطي الماء. لقد عصى موسى ربه وضرب الصخرة مرتين، مع أن الله أمره أن يكلمها فقط. وكان يجب أن يتأدب في حضرة ربه. ولعل تعبه النفسي نشأ من ثورة الشعب المتكررة ضده. وكم نأسف على العقاب الذي حلّ بموسى وهارون، وهما له مستحقَّان!

قال المعترض: «هناك تناقض بين وصف الهيكل كما جاء في أصحاحي 28 و29 من سفر العدد، وبين الوصف الذي جاء في نبوَّة حزقيال أصحاحي 45 و46».

وللرد نقول: ما جاء في نبوَّة حزقيال ليس وصفاً حرفياً للهيكل، لكنه نبوات روحية مجازية تتنبأ عن مجد ملكوت المسيح. ويبرهن هذا ما جاء في 1كورنثوس 3: 16 وأفسس 2: 20-22. لقد تحدث النبي حزقيال عن الكنيسة بطريق الاستعارة، واستخدم الرسول بولس هذه الاستعارة في 2تسالونيكي 2: 4، كما استعملها كاتب سفر الرؤيا في أصحاحات 11: 19 و14: 17 و15: 5، 8. كما اقتبس كلمات حزقيال في رؤيا 4: 2، 3، 6. 

قال المعترض: «ورد في العدد ص 31 أن بني إسرائيل أفنوا المديانيين في عهد موسى، ولم يُبْقوا ذَكَراً كبيراً ولا صغيراً، ولم يُبقوا امرأةً بالغة. ويؤخذ من سفر القضاة 6 أنه بعد 200 سنة تقوَّى المديانيون حتى عجز  بنو إسرائيل عن هزيمتهم. فكيف يزيد عددهم في مدة 200 سنة حتى يحاربوا بني إسرائيل؟».

وللرد نقول: لم يستأصل بنو إسرائيل كل المديانيين من الوجود، بل بقي منهم عدد كبير من النساء والأطفال كما يقول العدد 31: 18. ولابد أن هذا العدد نما في مدة 200 سنة بعد أن تحالفوا مع العمالقة وغيرهم، فضايقوا بني إسرائيل من جهة الشمال والشرق. وكثيراً ما يسلط الله أصغر الأمم وأحقرها على الأمم الكبيرة فتضايقها بسبب تمادي الأمم الكبيرة في الشر.

قال المعترض: «ورد في العدد 32: 41 وتثنية 3: 14 أن يائير هو ابن منسى. ولكن 1أخبار 2: 22 يقول إنه ابن سجوب، وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: يائير من سبط يهوذا لأنه ابن والده سجوب، وجدُّه لوالده حصرون. ولكن أُطلق عليه أنه ابن منسى، جدِّه لأمِّه في سفري العدد 32: 41 والتثنية 3: 14 لأنه ورث أملاك ماكير بن منسى الذي تبنَّاه ومنحه ميراثاً. فهو ابن منسى من جهة الأم، وبالنظر إلى الميراث، وإن كان ابن سجوب حقيقة. فلا تناقض.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر التثنية*

قال المعترض: «تدل بعض فقرات سفر التثنية  أن كاتبها لا يمكن أن يكون موسى، فكاتب التثنية لا بد أن يكون معاصراً لداود أو بعده».

وللرد نقول: لا يُعقل أن الله أوحى الشريعة لموسى، ولم تدوَّن إلا بعد وفاته بخمسمائة سنة، وكيف يكلف الله بني إسرائيل بحفظ شريعة الله غير مدوَّنة؟ وكيف يأمرهم موسى بأن يكتبوها على قلوبهم ويحفظوها ويقيموا سننها وفرائضها ويعلموها لأولادهم وينقشوها على الحجارة وهي غير مدوَّنة؟

ونقدم الأدلة التالية على تدوين الشريعة في عهد موسى:

(1) أعلن بنو إسرائيل في مختلف عصورهم أن موسى سلّمهم الشريعة ليقوموا بأحكامها. فإن كان لا يجوز لنا أن نتَّهم أهل أثينا الذين طبَّقوا قوانين صولون في معاملاتهم بخطإ معتقدهم، ولا يجوز أن نرمي سكان إسبرطة الذين سلكوا حسب قوانين ليكارجوس بالخطأ، بدعوى أن هذه القوانين ليست قوانين ذينك الرجلين، فكيف نقدر أن نرمي بني إسرائيل بالخطأ في قولهم إنهم متمسكون بشريعة موسى وسالكون بموجبها؟ يقول سفر التثنية «وكتب موسى هذه التوراة وسلَّمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب، ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل» (تثنية 31: 9).

(2) أشار داود النبي إلى الشريعة في مزاميره وحضَّ في أغلبها على التمسك بها، وهذا يدل على تداولها (انظر مزموري 1 و19). وقال الملك سليمان لقومه بعد أن دشَّن الهيكل: «ليكن الرب إلهنا معنا كما كان مع آبائنا.. ليميل بقلوبنا إليه لكي نسير في جميع طرقه ونحفظ وصاياه وفرائضه وأحكامه التي أوصى بها آباءنا» (1ملوك 8: 57، 58). فكيف حافظ الآباء على وصايا الرب مدة 500 سنة لو لم تكن مدوّنة عندهم؟

(3) قال موسى لبني إسرائيل قبل وفاته: «وجِّهوا قلوبكم إلى جميع الكلمات التي أنا أشهد عليكم بها اليوم، لكي توصوا بها أولادكم ليَحرصوا أن يعملوا بجميع كلمات هذه التوراة» (تثنية 32: 46). ولما قام يشوع بعد موسى أمره الله: «كن متشدداً وتشجع جداً، لتتحفظ للعمل حسب كل الشريعة التي أمرك بها موسى عبدي. لا تمِل عنها يميناً ولا شمالاً لتفلح حيثما تذهب. لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك، بل تلهج فيه نهاراً وليلاً، لتتحفظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه، لأنك حينئذ تصلح طريقك وحينئذ تفلح» (يشوع 1: 7، 8). وحضَّ يشوع بن نون خليفة موسى بني إسرائيل في يشوع 23: 6 بأن يحافظوا على شريعة موسى ويقيموا أحكامها. فهل نتصوّر أن يأمرهم بحفظ شريعة ستُكتب وتُدوّن بعد 500 سنة؟

    (4) فإذا بدا للمعترض أن بعض فقرات سفر التثنية من كتابة نبي معاصر للملك داود أو من بعده، تكون قد كُتبت بوحي الروح القدس الذي يوحي لجميع أنبياء الله، لا نفرِّق بين أحدٍ منهم.

قال المعترض: «قال آدم كلارك إن ما ورد في تثنية 1:1-5 مقدمة لباقي الكتاب وليست من كلام موسى».

وللرد نقول: جرت العادة أن النبي أو الكاتب أو الشاعر أو الناثر يتكلم عن نفسه بصيغة الغائب، فافتتح موسى سفر التثنية بالقول: «هذا هو الكلام الذي كلم به موسى جميع إسرائيل في عبر الأردن». وقال في آية 3 «كلم موسى بني إسرائيل حسب كل ما أوصاه الرب إليهم. بعد ما ضرب سيحون ملك الأموريين وعوج ملك باشان». ثم قال في آية 6 «الرب إلهنا كلّمنا». وحديث المتكلم عن نفسه بضمير الغائب يُسمَّى الالتفات إذ ينتقل من ضمير الغائب إلى ضمير المتكلم. وكثيراً ما افتتح بولس الرسول رسائله بالقول: «بولس عبد يسوع المسيح».

وحتى لو فرضنا أن موسى لم يكتب هذه الآيات، فإن الله كلّف نبياً آخر بكتابتها. ولما كان الله هو مصدر كل الوحي الإلهي، فإنه يكلف من يشاء بتدوين ذلك الوحي. واعتراض المعترض لا ينقص من قدر هذه الآيات. 

قال المعترض: «جاء في التثنية 1:1 «وهذا هو الكلام الذي كلّم به موسى جميع إسرائيل في عبر الأردن في البرية» بينما يقول تثنية 34 إن موسى مات قبل أن يعبر بنو إسرائيل نهر الأردن».

وللرد نقول: «عبر الأردن» تعني الضفة الشرقية كما تعني الضفة الغربية لنهر الأردن. وقد ألقى موسى خطابه في الضفة الشرقية، قبل أن يعبر بنو إسرائيل إلى الضفة الغربية.

اعتراض على تثنية 2: 4، 8 - العبور عن أرض بني عيسو

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 20: 18-21

قال المعترض: «ورد في تثنية 2: 12 «وفي سعير سكن قبلاً الحوريون، فطردهم بنو عيسو وأبادوهم من قدامهم وسكنوا مكانهم كما فعل إسرائيل بأرض ميراثهم التي أعطاهم الرب». ولا بد أن هذه الآية أُضيفت في زمن لاحق، بدليل قوله: «كما فعل إسرائيل».

وللرد نقول: توهَّم المعترض أن بني إسرائيل لم يمتلكوا شيئاً زمن موسى، وأنهم امتلكوا أرض ميراثهم بعد موته، مع أن بني إسرائيل امتلكوا أراضي شرق الأردن زمن موسى، وامتلكوا أراضي غرب الأردن وقت يشوع بن نون. فالقول: «كما فعل إسرائيل» توضيحٌ لما فعله بنو عيسو في الحوريين، وموافق لزمن موسى.

قال المعترض: «ورد في تثنية 2: 19 أمر إلهي لبني إسرائيل بعدم مهاجمة بني عمون. ولكن بني إسرائيل استولوا على أرضهم كما نقرأ في يشوع 13: 24، 25».

وللرد نقول: عندما أخذ بنو إسرائيل هذا الجزء من الأرض كان قد انتقل من يد العمونيين إلى يد الأموريين، بعد أن حارب الأموريون العمونيين وأخذوا أرضهم (قضاة 11: 12-28). فيكون أن بني إسرائيل أخذوا أرض الأموريين، لا العمونيين.

قال المعترض: «ورد في تثنية 3: 11 «عوج ملك باشان وحده بقي من بقية الرفائيين. هوذا سريره سريرٌ من حديد. أليس هو في رَبَّة بني عمون؟ طوله تسع أذرع، وعرضه أربع أذرع بذراع رجل». ولا يمكن أن يكون موسى قد كتب هذه الآية، بل كتبها يشوع».

    وللرد نقول: أولاً سواء كتبها موسى أو يشوع فهي من وحي الله، ومن تسجيل نبي ملهَم. ولكننا نقول إن بني إسرائيل تحت قيادة موسى هزموا عوج وقومه (العدد 21: 33 وتثنية 1: 4 و3:3 و29: 7 ويشوع 2: 10)، واستولى موسى على ستين مدينة من مدنه (انظر تثنية 3: 1-13 ويشوع 9: 10 و13: 12، 30). وقال المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس إن سيحون ملك الأموريين كان حليفاً لعوج، فهزم موسى الأموريين، ثم استولى على مدن عوج وحصونها وأسوارها الشامخة. ولا ننكر أن بني إسرائيل لم يستولوا على ربة بني عمون إلا في عهد داود (2صموئيل 12: 26) غير أنه كان مشهوراً في عصر موسى أن بني عمون انتصروا على عوج وغنموا هذا السرير الضخم ووضعوه في مدينتهم «ربة». فسجَّل موسى أمراً كان مشهوراً في عصره ليوضح النصر الكبير الذي منحه الله لهم على هذا العاتي، ضخم الجثة!

قال المعترض: «ورد في تثنية 3: 14 «يائير ابن منسى أخذ كل كورة أرجوب إلى تخم الجشوريين والمعكيين، ودعاها على اسمه باشان حَوُّوثِ يائير إلى هذا اليوم». فقوله: «إلى هذا اليوم» يدل على أن المتكلم كان متأخراً، وأنه كتب ما كتبه بعد أن سكن بنو إسرائيل في فلسطين. والأغلب أن هذه العبارة كانت في الهامش فأُلحقت بالنصّ».

وللرد نقول: القول «إلى هذا اليوم» من كلام موسى، الذي وصف ما خصّ يائير من الأراضي في الزمن الماضي، ثم أردف كلامه بقوله إن هذه الحصة باقية باسمه إلى يوم تدوين التوراة. فيجوز  للمؤلف أن يصف شيئاً ثم يردفه بقوله: «وصِفَتُهُ هذه باقيةٌ إلى يومنا هذا».


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

اعتراض آخر على التثنية 3: 14 - يائير، ابن من؟

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 32: 41

اعتراض على التثنية 4: 10-15 - الشريعة، في جبل سيناء أو حوريب؟

انظر تعليقنا على خروج 19: 11

اعتراض على تثنية 5: 15 - لماذا يحفظون السبت؟

انظر تعليقنا على خروج 20: 11

قال المعترض: «أمر الرب بني إسرائيل في تثنية 7: 3 بعدم الزواج من أجنبيات. ولكن الملك سليمان تزوج أجنبيات كما جاء في 1ملوك 3: 1». 

وللرد نقول: الحكمة في عدم الزواج من أجنبية أنها وثنية قد تجرّ زوجها للعبادة الصنمية. ولكن لو آمنت السيدة الوثنية بالإله الحي الحقيقي فإنها تدخل في جماعة الرب، كما حدث مع راعوث (1: 4 و4: 3). ولعل سليمان ظن أنه سيقدر أن يربح زوجاته الأجنبيات لعبادة يهوه. ولكن ظنه خاب، فقد جعلته زوجاته الغريبات يخطئ وينحرف، فعاقبه الله لأنه خالف شريعة الله. وهذه من خطايا سليمان (نحميا 13: 26). لا تناقض هنا، بل هنا أمر إلهي لم يطعْهُ سليمان، فنال جزاء من يعصى ربه.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تثنية 7: 22 «ولكن الرب إلهك يطرد هؤلاء الشعوب من أمامك قليلاً قليلاً. لا تستطيع أن تفنيهم سريعاً لئلا تكثر عليك وحوش البرية». هذا يعني أن عدد بني إسرائيل لم يكن مليونين ونصف».

وللرد نقول: انظر تعليقنا على الخروج 12: 37، 38.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تثنية 8: 2 «وتتذكر كل الطريق التي فيها سار بك الرب إلهك هذه الأربعين سنة في القفر لكي يُذلَّك ويجرّبك، ليعرف ما في قلبك: أتحفظ وصاياه أم لا؟». وهذا ينسب عدم المعرفة لله، وهو مستحيل!  كما أنه يناقض ما قاله رسل المسيح في أعمال الرسل 1: 24 «أيها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع».

وللرد نقول: لا توجد آية واحدة في الكتاب المقدس تنفي علم الله بكل شيء. أما العبارات التي تفيد أنه يمتحن الناس ليعرف قلوبهم فليس معناها أنه يجهل خفايا القلوب. ولكن معناها أن الله يمتحن الناس ليعلّمنا أنه سبحانه يُدخل الإنسان في ظروف مخصوصة ليتضح بالبرهان صدق معرفة الله السابقة لخفايا القلب ونياته. ومعنى هذا أن اكتشاف قلب الإنسان يكون ببرهان عملي يتفق مع حكم الله عليه.

وللإيضاح نقول مثلاً إن أستاذ الكيمياء، يشرح حقيقة علمية لتلاميذه يقول لهم:  دعوني أمزج هذا الحامض بهذه المادة لنرى ماذا تكون النتيجة، وهو يعرف مقدماً نتيجة المزج المزمع عمله. هكذا الحال عندما يرسل الله التجارب إلى الإنسان، فهو يقصد بها امتحاناً ليس هو نفسه في حاجة إليه. ولكنه يقصد خير الإنسان نفسه وتبرير طرق معاملاته للناس. لقد ظهرت طاعة إبراهيم لله عندما قبل أن يضحّي بابنه الوحيد حسب أمر الله، وكان هذا برهاناً عملياً على محبة إبراهيم لله. كما أن إيمان إبراهيم في الوقت نفسه قد تشدد. وإذا شك أحد في أمانة إبراهيم وإخلاصه لله، فتكفيه الإشارة إلى عمل طاعته هذه الفائقة. وعندما قال الله لإبراهيم: «الآن علمتُ أنك خائف الله» (تكوين 22: 12) لم يكن يقصد أنه لم يكن يعرف فعرف، بل إنه أعلن عظمة إيمان إبراهيم ببرهان ملموس.

وعلاوة على ما تقدم نرى أن انتصار أبطال الإيمان يشجع أولاد الله في كل عصر على السير في خطواتهم. فإبراهيم انتصر في هذه القضية انتصاراً باهراً، وسُطِّر خبر هذه النصرة في الكتاب لأجلنا نحن (انظر رومية 4: 23، 24) فالآيتان المشار إليهما إذاً لا تتناقضان.

انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 22: 12.

قال المعترض: «نفهم من تثنية 10: 3 أن موسى صنع تابوت العهد بعد تيهان الأربعين سنة في صحراء سيناء، بينما نفهم من عدة فصول أخرى مثل خروج 25: 10 و35: 12 و37: 1 أن التابوت صُنع قبل سنوات التيهان».

وللرد نقول: يبدأ موسى موعظته المدوَّنة في التثنية 10 بالقول: «في ذلك الوقت قال لي الرب: انحت لك لوحين من حجر مثل الأوَّلين.. واصنع لك تابوتاً من خشب» فكان يروي أحداث أربعين سنة مضت، فأورد الأمور المتصلة ببعضها معاً بغضّ النظر عن الفاصل الزمني بين وقت الوعظ ووقت عمل التابوت ونحت لوحي الحجر، فقال إنه صنع التابوت ونحت لوحي حجر، وهو يعني ما سبق أن فعله منذ أربعين سنة. لقد صُنع التابوت في أوائل سنوات التيهان، ونُحت اللوحان بعد ذلك. وموسى يسترجع ما سبق عمله «في ذلك الوقت».

قال المعترض: «قال آدم كلارك في تفسيره على تثنية 10 ما ملخَّصه أن الترجمة السامرية للنص هي الأصح من النص العبري، وقال إن الآيات 6-9 دخيلة على النصّ، بحيث لو سقطت لارتبط الكلام ارتباطاً حسناً».

وللرد نقول: الذي يعنينا دوماً هو النص العبري، فهو القانوني، والذي نقلت عنه الترجمة السبعينية باللغة اليونانية. ويبدو أن الترجمة السامرية حاولت الجمع والتوفيق بين ما ورد في تثنية 10 وما ورد في سفر العدد 33: 31-34. أما النص العبري فباق على أصله. ويقول سفر العدد «ثم ارتحلوا من مُسيروت ونزلوا في بني يَعْقان، ثم ارتحلوا من بني يعقان ونزلوا في حُور الجِدجاد، ثم ارتحلوا من حور الجدجاد ونزلوا في يُطبات، ثم ارتحلوا من يطبات ونزلوا في عَبْرونة». وهذا ما ورد في تثنية 10: 6، 7 «وبنو إسرائيل ارتحلوا من آبار بني يَعْقان إلى موسير. هناك مات هارون وهناك دُفن، فكَهَن ألعازار ابنُه عوضاً عنه. من هناك ارتحلوا إلى الجِدْجود، من الجدجود إلى يُطبات، أرض أنهار ماء». وواضحٌ أن الرحلة الواردة في سفر التثنية هي غير الرحلة الواردة في سفر العدد، والدليل على ذلك أن بني إسرائيل كانوا مضطرين بعد وفاة هارون أن يسافروا من جبل هور في طريق بحر سوف، ليدوروا بأرض أدوم حتى أُرهقوا، لأن الأدوميين لم يسمحوا لهم بالمرور في أرضهم (عدد 21: 4 و20: 21). فالعَوْد إلى تلك الجهات السابقة ضايق بني إسرائيل، فساروا في طريق مختلفة، ولكن تعيَّن عليهم العروج على هذه الأماكن الأربعة بترتيبٍ مخالف للترتيب السابق، ولم يحتاجوا في المرة الثانية إلى النزول في تلك المحطات، فلذا قال في سفر التثنية إنهم «سافروا» ولو أنه قال في سفر العدد إنهم «نزلوا».

ولعل البعض ظن أن هذه الآيات دخيلة، لأن موسى كان يقصّ على بني إسرائيل ما فعله، ثم انتقل إلى الكلام عن رحلات بني إسرائيل، ثم عاد إلى الوعظ.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

اعتراض على تثنية 10: 6 - مكان موت هارون 

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 20: 27

قال المعترض: «جاء في تثنية 11: 25 «لا يقف إنسان في وجهكم. الرب إلهكم يجعل خشيتكم ورعبكم على كل الأرض التي تدوسونها كما كلمكم». ولكن أعداء بني إسرائيل قاوموهم وهزموهم في عاي (يشوع 7: 4) وأخيراً سباهم الأشوريون (2ملوك 16: 9) والبابليون (2ملوك 25: 22) فيكون أن تثنية 11: 25 نبوَّة كاذبة».

وللرد نقول: ليست هذه الآية نبوَّة كاذبة، لكنها وعدٌ مشروط، بدأ بالقول في آية 22 «إذا حفظتُم جميع هذه الوصايا التي أنا أوصيكم بها لتعملوها، لتحبوا الرب إلهكم وتسلكوا في جميع طرقه وتلتصقون به.. لا يقف إنسان في وجهكم». وعندما أطاع بنو إسرائيل الرب انتصروا على المدينة الحصينة أريحا (يشوع 6) ولما عصوه هزمتهم بلدٌ صغيرة هي عاي (يشوع 7).

قال المعترض: «جاء في تثنية 12: 15 أمرٌ يبيح لبني إسرائيل أكل الطاهر والنجس، وهذا يناقض ما جاء في تثنية 14: 3 الذي ينهى عن أكل النجس».

وللرد نقول: لا تناقض. فقد انقسمت الحيوانات حسب الشريعة الموسوية إلى الحرام للأكل والذبائح معاً، مثل الأرنب والخنزير. وهناك الحرام للذبائح ولكنه حلال للأكل مثل الإيل والظبي. وهناك الحلال للأكل وللذبائح معاً، كالبقر والضأن والمعز (انظر تعليقنا على لاويين 17: 3، 4).

اعتراض على تثنية 12: 7 - البكر للكاهن، أم لصاحبه؟

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 18: 12

اعتراض على تثنية 12: 24 - سفك دم الصيد وتغطيته بالتراب

انظر تعليقنا على لاويين 17: 13

اعتراض على تثنية 14: 22-26 - عدم فداء البكر، أم بيعه؟

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 18: 17

اعتراض على تثنية 15: 12 - فك العبد، في سنة اليوبيل أم السنة السابعة؟

انظر تعليقنا على لاويين 25: 39-41

اعتراض على تثنية 16: 1-7 - ذبح حمل الفصح في البيت أم في الهيكل؟

انظر تعليقنا على خروج 12: 7

قال المعترض: «نقرأ في تثنية 17: 14، 15 موافقة على أن يكون لبني إسرائيل ملك. ولكن لما طلب بنو إسرائيل ملكاً غضب الله عليهم وغضب نبيُّه صموئيل، كما نقرأ في 1صموئيل 8: 5-7 و12: 17».

وللرد نقول: لا يأمر سفر التثنية بإقامة ملك، لكن يتنبَّأ عمّا سيحدث، فيقول: «متى أتيت إلى الأرض.. فأنت تجعل عليك ملكاً». ولم يغضب الله من طلب بني إسرائيل ملكاً، بل غضب من أسلوب طلبهم وهدفهم، فقد أرادوا أن يكونوا «كسائر الشعوب» الوثنيين. كما كان طلبهم بتذمّر من حكم صموئيل وقضائه. فلم يكن اتجاههم الفكري سليماً، لأنهم كانوا يرفضون حكم الله عليهم، وكأنهم يتركونه ليعبدوا آلهة أخرى. وقد نال طلبهم موافقة الله، فقال الرب لصموئيل: «اسمع لصوتهم وملِّك عليهم ملكاً» (1صموئيل 8: 22).

قال المعترض: «يقول التثنية 18: 15، 18 «ويقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك، من إخوتك، له تسمعون.. أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلّمهم بكل ما أوصيه به». هذه نبوَّة عن نبي آتٍ، فالنبي الموعود به هنا لا يكون من بني إسرائيل، وعبارة «من وسطك» لم ترد في الترجمة السبعينية ولا في أسفار موسى عند السامريين، ولا في أعمال 3: 22 بل قيل: «من إخوتك» أي الإسماعيليين (قارن تكوين 25: 9 مع 18). ولم يقم نبي كموسى في إسرائيل بدليل تثنية 34: 10. ولكن قام نبيٌّ كموسى في جملة وجوه: كلاهما نشأ في بيوت أعدائهما، وكلاهما تنبأ بين عبدَة الأصنام، وكلاهما رفضه قومه أولاً ثم عادوا فقبلوه، والاثنان هربا من وجه أعدائهما: موسى هرب إلى مديان وهو هاجر إلى المدينة، واسما الموضعين بمعنى واحد، وكلٌّ منهما نزل إلى ساحة القتال وحارب الأعداء وعمل المعجزات، وساعد أتباعه من بعد موته على امتلاك فلسطين».

وللرد نقول: جاء في تثنية 34: 10 أنه «لم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى» بمعنى: إلى الوقت الذي كُتب فيه سفر التثنية. وكلمة «بعد» تفيد أن بني إسرائيل توقَّعوا أن يكون النبي منهم لا من خارج شعبهم. 

أما عبارة «من وسطك» فهي واردة في أكثر النسخ. ومع ذلك فالمعنى بها وبدونها ظاهر. صحيح أن إسماعيل أخٌ لإسحاق من أبيه، فيكون بنو إسماعيل وبنو إسرائيل إخوة، ولكن الأَوْلى أن نعتبر أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر إخوة بعضهم لبعض، أكثر من اعتبارهم إخوة لبني عمومتهم. وواضح أن الكلام موجَّه إلى بني إسرائيل (يعقوب) في القول: «فالآن يا إسرائيل ماذا يطلب منك الرب إلهك إلا أن تتَّقي الرب إلهك.. وتعبد الرب إلهك» (تثنية 10: 12). وقد كثر في سفر التثنية اعتبار بني إسرائيل إخوة لبعضهم البعض (انظر 3: 18 و15: 7 و17: 15 و24: 14). وفي تثنية 17: 15 وردت عبارة مشابهة للتثنية 18: 15، 18 بخصوص مَن يجب أن يتوّجوه عليهم ملكاً، يقول فيها مخاطباً بني إسرائيل: «فإنك تجعل عليك ملكاً. الذي يختاره الرب إلهك من وسط إخوتك تجعل عليك ملكاً. لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلاً أجنبياً ليس هو أخاك». ولهذا فإن بني إسرائيل من أول تاريخهم إلى نهايته لم يتوّجوا أجنبياً ملكاً عليهم.

 أما النبي المنتظَر فموعودٌ به أن يُرسَل إلى بني إسرائيل. وأما النبي الذي يقصده المعترض فأعلن رسالته بين غير بني إسرائيل. أما وجوه المشابهة المشار إليها في آية البحث بين موسى والنبي المنتظَر أن يقوم من بني إسرائيل، فمشروحةٌ في تثنية 34: 10-12، وتنحصر في نقطتين: (1) معرفة الله وجهاً لوجه عند كلٍّ من النبيين. (2) المعجزات العظيمة لكل منهما.

ونقول أخيراً إن الله نفسه فسّر في الإنجيل ما أنبأ به في التوراة، وأظهر أن النبي الموعود به هو المسيح (قارن تثنية 18: 15، 19 «له تسمعون» مع متى 17: 5 ومرقس 9: 7 ولوقا 9: 35. ثم أن المسيح ذاته طبّق هذه النبوَّة وغيرها من نبوات التوراة على نفسه (يوحنا 5: 46 انظر تكوين 12: 3 و22: 18 و26: 4 و28: 14). أولاً:  لأنه من نسل يهوذا، وبالتالي من بني إسرائيل (متى 1:1-16 ولوقا 3: 23-38 وعبرانيين 7: 14) وصرف معظم حياته بين بني إسرائيل، وإليهم أرسل رسله أولاً، ولم يرسلهم إلى الأمم إلا أخيراً (متى 10: 6 ولوقا 24: 47 ومتى 28: 18-20). وفي أعمال 3: 25، 26 تصريح بأن آية البحث تشير إلى المسيح.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «في تثنية 20: 16-18 «وأما مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً فلا تستَبْقِ منها نسمةً ما. تحرّمها تحريماً. الحثيين والأموريين والكنعانيين والفرزيين والحويين واليبوسيين كما أمرك الرب إلهك، لكي لا يعلّموكم أن تعملوا حسب جميع أرجاسهم التي عملوا لآلهتهم، فتخطئوا إلى الرب إلهكم». وهذه الشريعة منسوخة بقول المسيح في لوقا 6: 35، 36 «بل أَحبوا أعداءكم، وأَحسنوا وأقرضوا وأنتم لا ترجون شيئاً، فيكون أجركم عظيماً، وتكونوا بني العلي، فإنه منعمٌ على غير الشاكرين والأشرار. فكونوا رحماء كما أن أباكم أيضاً رحيم».

وللرد نقول: (1) كانت الأمم التي سكنت أرض كنعان قبل دخول بني إسرائيل إليها تحت قيادة يشوع في منتهى الشر والفجور، فلما أعطى الله شريعته لبني إسرائيل حذّرهم من الرذائل والرجاسات، وكرر لهم القول إنه قد حكم بالقضاء على أولئك الشعوب بسبب شرورهم (لاويين 18: 24-30). فإن كانت في تاريخ البشرية شعوب قد استوجبت غضب الله ونقمته فهي هذه الشعوب، لأن شرورهم كانت قد وصلت إلى أقصى حد.

(2) لا يمكن أن يُقال إن أولئك الشعوب كانت تنقصهم المعرفة، ولا بد أنّ ضمائرهم قد احتجَّت على شرورهم (رومية 1: 18-32). لقد كان عندهم الحق الذي ظهر نوره في حياة ملكي صادق، وإبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب، قبل القضاء على تلك الشعوب بنحو أربعة قرون ونصف، وهو يشهد ضدهم. ومن المحتمل أيضاً أن ملكي صادق كاهن الله العلي قد خلَّف بعده قوماً عبدوا الإله الحقيقي، لأن الله لا يترك نفسه في أي جيل بلا شاهد.

(3) يجب أن لا ننسى أيضاً أن الله إله المحبة هو إله العدل أيضاً. فهو يريد أن يغفر ويقبل، ولكن من يتمادى في رفض محبته والعصيان عليه لا بد أن يقع تحت عدله. وكما أننا على يقين من وجود سماء كذلك لا ريب في وجود جهنم. قد يتعذّر على عقولنا القاصرة ومعرفتنا الناقصة أن نوفّق بين عدل الله ونعمته، ولكن الكتاب يعلّم عن الحقيقتين بكل وضوح.. ثم أن هذا الأمر كان قضاءً من القاضي العادل على شعب معين في زمن معيَّن (كما في حادثة الطوفان) وليس إطلاقاً عاماً على كل العصور.

(4) ولم يكن أمراً خارقاً للعادة أن يأتي قضاء الله على تلك الأمم بلا استثناء كبير أو صغير. ففي حادثة الطوفان هلك الجميع رجالاً ونساء، كباراً وصغاراً، ما عدا نوحاً وعائلته. وعند إحراق سدوم وعمورة لم ينجُ من تلك المنطقة إلا لوط وابنتاه. وكذلك في وقتنا الحاضر إذا وقع وبأ أو جوع على إقليم تعمُّ الضربة كل سكانه ولا يُستثنى الأطفال. ولما كانت طرق الله وأحكامه بعيدة عن الفحص وجب علينا التسليم بحكمته وعدم استغراب قضائه في هذه الحوادث وسواها. غير أن العقل البشري قد لا يجد في كل ما تقدم رداً على اعتراضه.

(5) من المحتمل أن الله من رحمته قضى على أولئك الأطفال ونقلهم من العالم الشرير قبل أن يكبروا فيسيروا في رجاسات أسلافهم، مسوقين بإرادتهم الشريرة النجسة. وكما يُستفاد من نور تعليم الكتاب أنه خيرٌ للطفل أن يموت في طفولته من أن يكبر ويعيش في الشر، ثم يموت في حالة عدم الإيمان بعد العصيان والتمرد على الله.

(6) يعترض البعض على عدم إعطاء الكنعانيين فرصة للتوبة، ظانين أنهم كانوا يتوبون لو أمر الله بني إسرائيل بإرشادهم وتعليمهم بدلاً من إهلاكهم. فعلاوة على ما سبقت الإشارة إليه في النقطة الثانية نقول: إن كان الله قد قَصَّر عهد النعمة لتلك الأمم الأثيمة فلا بد أنه قد تصرّف بحكمة، ورأى بعلمه السابق أن الإرشاد ما كان يفيد أولئك الفُجّار الأثمة!

(7) كان بقاء بني إسرائيل في حالة التعبّد الصحيح يستلزم ليس فقط إخضاع أولئك الأثمة وإذلالهم، بل استئصالهم والقضاء عليهم، لأنهم لو بقوا في أرض كنعان لكانوا خطراً دائماً على طهارة عبادة الله، الأمر الذي قد حصل فعلاً (كما نرى أخيراً في تاريخ بني إسرائيل). فخير إسرائيل الروحي قضى بالانتقام من أولئك الشعوب الأثمة. فيمكننا أن نقول في الختام إن الله في معاملته الكنعانيين بالعدل لم يتعدَّ ناموس رحمته، بمعنى أنه بيَّن محبته لإسرائيل باستئصال أولئك الفجار، الذين لو بقوا لجلبوا عليهم الانحطاط الروحي.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تثنية 21: 18-21 أن الأبوين يشكوان الابن المتمرّد لشيوخ المدينة ليرجمه الشعب بالحجارة، مع أن أفسس 6: 4 تطالب الآباء بعدم إغاظة أولادهم».

وللرد نقول: (1) الابن الذي يأخذه أبواه للقضاة لينال مثل هذا الجزاء هو المعاند المارد المسرف السكير. (2) يتفق الأبوان في تقديم شكوى ضده لشيوخ مدينته. (3) يكون القضاة هم أصحاب الحكم القضائي بعد التحقيق. (4) لم نقرأ في كل التاريخ المقدس أن مثل هذا الأمر حدث. (5) مثل هذا القانون يضمن سلامة الأسرة والمجتمع، وهو لا يتعارض مع أفسس 6: 4 «أيها الآباء، لا تغيظوا أولادكم، بل ربّوهم بتأديب الرب وإنذاره».

اعتراض على تثنية 22: 13-21 - ماء اللعنة

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 5: 11-31

قال المعترض: «ورد في تثنية 23: 2 ألاّ يدخل ابن زنى في جماعة الرب. وهذا خطأ، وإلا يلزم أن لا يدخل داود ولا آباؤه إلى فارص بن يهوذا في جماعة الرب، لأن فارص من أولاد الزنا كما في تكوين 38 وداود من الجيل العاشر كما يُعلم من نسب المسيح المذكور في لوقا».

وللرد نقول: ما ورد في سفر التثنية هو عن العمونيين والموآبيين عُبّاد الأوثان، الذين كانوا يمارسون الزنا كجزءٍ من العبادة، فلا يجوز أن يدخلوا في جماعة الرب إلا بعد مضي مدة طويلة، لينسوا عاداتهم الذميمة، لئلا يُفسدوا شعب الله. ولكنه لا يصدق على داود ولا على شعب الله. فلا يجوز أن يقف المُصرّ على خطاياه أمام الله، أما من تاب وندم فتُقبل توبته.

قال المعترض: «نقرأ في تثنية 23: 3 ونحميا 13: 1 أن موآبياً لا يدخل في جماعة الله إلى الأبد، ولكن سلسلة نسب متى ولوقا تقولان إن راعوث الموآبية هي جدّة المسيح من داود، وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: لا بد أن بني إسرائيل فهموا كتبهم المقدسة جيداً، ولا بد أنهم يعرفون راعوث 4: 21، 22. ولكنهم لم يفسّروا آيتي التثنية ونحميا كما فسّرها المعترض! ولو أنهم فهموهما كما فهمهما المعترض لرفضوا كل ملوك يهوذا الذين وُلدوا من نسل داود الذي جاء من جدته راعوث! وقد فسّر علماء بني إسرائيل هاتين الآيتين هكذا: «لا يجب أن رجلاً عمونياً أو موآبياً يتزوج امرأة من جماعة الله إلى الأبد، ولا حتى إلى الجيل العاشر» (عن الترجوم الفلسطيني). وهكذا لم يدخل رجل موآبي في جماعة بني إسرائيل، إلا إن اعتنق الديانة اليهودية. وربما انطبق القانون على النسوة، ولكن راعوث اعتنقت اليهودية (راعوث 1: 16). ومن نحميا 13: 3 و23-28 نرى أن نحميا فهم تثنية 23: 3 على أنها تمنع عابدي الوثن الموآبيين من الدخول في جماعة بني إسرائيل.

كما أن التثنية تحدد «للجيل العاشر». ولم يكن المسيح موآبياً بل يهودياً بالميلاد، حتى لو أن جدته موآبية منذ أجيال طويلة، عددها أكثر من عشرة أجيال!

قال المعترض: «نفهم من تثنية 24: 1 أنه يجوز الطلاق في شريعة موسى لكل علة، ويجوز للرجل أن يتزوج المطلقة، وكلاهما غير جائز في الشريعة المسيحية إلا لعلة الزنا، ومن تزوج بمطلقة يزني (متى 5: 32). وورد في متى 19: 3-10 أن الفريسيين سألوا المسيح: «هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق امرأته لكل سبب؟»  أجابهم: «أَمَا قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى؟.. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرِّقه إنسان». ولما استفهموا: «لماذا أوصى موسى أن يُعطى كتابُ طلاقٍ فتطلَّق؟» أجابهم: «إن موسى من أجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم، ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا». وأوضح لهم أن الطلاق لا يجوز  إلا لِعلة الزنا. وهذا يعني أن المسيحية نسخت اليهودية».

وللرد نقول: قالت الشريعة الموسوية إنه إذا تزوَّج رجل ولم تجد زوجته نعمة في عينيه لأنه وجد فيها «عيب شيءٍ» وطلّقها، فلا بأس أن يتزوجها غيره. ولكن لا يجوز رجوعها إلى الأول. فقوله «عيبُ شيءٍ» عبارة عمومية تشمل الزنا. وقال بعض علماء بني إسرائيل: المراد بعيب شيء: الزنا، فإذا تابت جاز اقترانها برجل آخر، والله دوماً يقبل التائبين. فإذا صحَّ هذا التفسير اليهودي فلا تناقض بين الشريعة الموسوية والشريعة المسيحية. على أن المسيح جاء ليكمل الناموس اليهودي لا لينقضه (متى 5: 17).


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «ورد في تثنية 24: 16 «لا يُقتل الآباء عن الأولاد، ولا يُقتل الأولاد عن الآباء. كل إنسان بخطيته يُقتل». وهذا يناقض ما جرى لعخان، الذي قُتل أولاده الأبرياء معه، كما جاء في يشوع 7: 24». 

وللرد نقول: ما جاء في التثنية أمرٌ للقضاة الذين لا يجب أن يصدروا حكماً على أحد إلا بعد التحقيق وثبوت التهمة. والقاضي لا يحكم على نية المتهم ولا على دوافعه الداخلية. وليس للقاضي أن يتدخل في شئون المتهم العائلية، لأنه ليس قاضياً على العائلات ولا على مدن بأكملها. وقد أمر الله في التثنية بعدم قتل أحد بجريمة آخر لأن بعض الدول الوثنية الظالمة كانت تفعل ذلك، كما حدث مع هامان (أستير 9: 13) والذين اشتكوا على النبي دانيال (دانيال 6: 24). والله القاضي العادل يريد لقضاة شعبه أن يكونوا عدولاً.

أما ما جرى مع عخان فكان بأمر الله الذي يعرف القلوب، والذي معه أمرنا، والذي يرى الجريمة بكل تفاصيلها. وهو يعرف مقدار تورّط عائلة عخان معه في إخفاء ما سرقه، فأمر يشوع: «قم. لماذا أنت ساقط على وجهك؟  قد أخطأ إسرائيل، بل تعدّوا عهدي الذي أمرتُهم به، بل أخذوا من الحرام» (يشوع 7: 11).

راجع تعليقنا على خروج 20: 5.

قال المعترض: «في تثنية 27: 2، 3 أمر موسى بني إسرائيل: «فيوم تعبرون الأردن إلى الأرض التي يُعطيك الرب إلهك، تقيم لنفسك حجارة كبيرة، وتَشِيدها بالشِّيد، وتكتب عليها جميع كلمات هذا الناموس». وكتابة التوراة على الحجارة أمر مُستبعَد».

وللرد نقول: الأغلب أن موسى طلب من بني إسرائيل أن ينقشوا الأقوال الأخيرة التي أوصاهم بها الرب على الحجارة، لتكون نصب أعينهم، وتبقى ثابتة، لأنها ملخّص الشريعة وخلاصتها، وقد قال في تثنية 32: 46، 47 «وجّهوا قلوبكم إلى جميع الكلمات التي أنا أشهد عليكم بها اليوم، لتوصوا بها أولادكم، ليَحرصوا أن يعملوا بجميع كلمات هذه التوراة، لأنها ليست أمراً باطلاً عليكم، بل هي حياتُكم، وبهذا الأمر تُطيلون الأيام على الأرض التي أنتم عابرون الأردنَّ إليها لتمتلكوها». فالتوراة حياتهم، وعلى حفظها تتوقف سعادتهم.

وإذا فُهِم أنه طلب نقش جميع التوراة لما كان ذلك مستحيلاً على أمة عزيزة قوية، فقد كانت الأمم في الأزمنة القديمة ينقشون على الحجارة ما يرغبون تخليده، كما فعل قدماء المصريين الذين شيَّدوا المعابد الهائلة ورسموا عليها طرق عبادتهم ومعاملاتهم وأخبار حروبهم. وقد مضت عليها ألوف السنين وهي باقية إلى اليوم.

ثم أن أنبياء بني إسرائيل كانوا يقيمون الحجارة تثبيتاً للعهد، فقد أوصى يشوع بني إسرائيل أن يحفظوا شريعة الرب وقطع عهداً معهم، وأخذ حجراً كبيراً ونصبه، ثم قال لجميع الشعب: «إن هذا الحجر يكون شاهداً علينا، لأنه قد سمع كل كلام الرب الذي كلمنا به، فيكون شاهداً عليكم لئلا تجحدوا إلهكم» (يشوع 24: 27). وفي تكوين 31: 45 أقام يعقوب حجراً ليكون شاهداً، فكانت العادة إقامة النصب للشهادة وتثبيت العهد، وهو يؤيد ما قلناه من أن بني إسرائيل كانوا أحرص الناس على حفظ التوراة.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تثنية 31: 2 قول موسى للشعب: «أنا اليوم ابن 120 سنة. لا أستطيع الخروج والدخول بعد، والرب قد قال لي: لا تعبر هذا الأردن». بينما يقول في تثنية 34: 7 «وكان موسى ابن 120 سنة حين مات، ولم تكل عينه ولا ذهبت نضارته». وهذان قولان متناقضان».

وللرد نقول: لا يُفهَم من تثنية 31: 2 أن موسى قد ساد عليه الضعف الذي يلازم الشيخوخة عادة، بل فقط أنه «لا يستطيع الخروج والدخول بعد» وهو تعبير يُقال أحياناً عن قادة الشعب للدلالة على مركزهم وعملهم (قارن عدد 27: 17). ولا شك أن موسى كان يشعر بقُرب نهاية أيامه على الأرض، وكان بنو إسرائيل في ذلك الوقت قد وصلوا إلى نهر الأردن، ولم يكن ممكناً له أن يقودهم في عبور النهر، لأن الله كان قد أمر بهذا. فيُستفاد من قوله هنا إنه يقول للشعب إنه أوشك أن يتركهم، ولم يعُد ممكناً له أن يظل قائداً لهم. وإذا فسَّرنا كلامه هنا بهذا التفسير نجد الفصلين على تمام الاتفاق.

قال المعترض: «لو كان سفر التثنية وحي الله لموسى لعبّر عن نفسه بصيغة المتكلم، ولَمَا كان يعبّر عن نفسه بصيغة الغائب كما في تثنية 31: 9، 46، 47».

وللرد نقول: راجع تعليقنا على تثنية 1:1-5.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تثنية 32: 4 «هو الصخرُ الكاملُ صنيعُه. إن جميع سُبُله عدلٌ. إلهُ أمانةٍ لا جَوْر فيه. صِدِّيق وعادلٌ هو». وهذا يعني أن الله عادل. ولكن هذا منقوض بقوله في عاموس 3: 6 «هل تحدث بليَّة في مدينة والرب لم يصنعها؟».

وللرد نقول: يمكننا التوفيق بين التعليم السامي الجليل عن الله، وبين الآيات التي تُظهر كأنه هو منشئ الشر، مثل عاموس 3: 6 وإشعياء 45: 7 وإرميا 18: 11 و2تسالونيكي 2: 11، 12 وغيرها.

(1) عند درس قرينة النص الوارد في عاموس نجد أن الكلام لا يُقصد به الشرور الأخلاقية بل النكبات الطبيعية كالزلازل والعواصف وغيرها. فهذه المصائب لا يمكن أن تقع على مدينة ما لم يسمح بها الله الذي هو ضابط الطبيعة ومُسيِّرها. فلا يظن أحد أن سماح الله بوقوع مثل هذه النكبات يتعارض مع قداسته وصلاحه، إذ بهذه الوسيلة يعاقب فاعلي الشر وفي الوقت نفسه يؤدب أولاده لخيرهم. فلا بد إذاً أن يتمم مقاصده الصالحة بهذه الطريقة لمجد اسمه ولخير الناس، لأن الضيقات قد تكون باعثاً للناس على التوبة والرجوع إلى الله. فالإنسان يشبه طفلاً يحسب تأديب أبيه له قساوةً وخشونة، إلى أن يكبر ويدرك معنى الشر ونتائجه الوخيمة (قارن عبرانيين 12: 5-11). ويقول بعض بسطاء الفكر: لو كان الله صالحاً وشفوقاً لما سمح بالجوع والوباء والحروب وأمثالها مما يؤلم البشر. وهؤلاء يجهلون أن هذا العالم شرير، ولا بد من وقوع القصاص عليه لإصلاحه.

 (2) فما هو موقف الله من الشر؟.. يتساءل بعضهم: إن كان الله لا يمدّ اللص بهواءٍ يستنشقه وطعام وشراب يغذّي بهما بدنه لا يستطيع أن يسرق ويسلب! وهذه حقيقة لا يمكن إنكارها. ولكن هل يعني هذا أن الله يوافق على شر الشرير؟ كلا البتة! فهو يشرق شمسه على الأبرار والظالمين! ولكن الشرير يستخدم وسائط الحياة والراحة وسيلةً لإتمام مقاصده السيئة. وهذا يعني أن الله يسمح بوقوع الشر لكنه لا يصادق عليه. فهو يعامل الإنسان باعتباره مسئولاً أمامه. ومع أنه قادر على كل شيء، لكنه لا يرغم الخاطئ على التوبة، ولو أنه يُطيل أناته عليه ليتوِّبه، كما أن روح الله يبكت الخاطىء ليقوده إلى التوبة. فلا يوجد إذاً أقل احتجاج على قداسته.

 (3) لا يزال أمامنا سؤال آخر: يقول الكتاب إن الله أحياناً يسبِّب حدوث الشر، وليس فقط يسمح بوقوعه كما يقول في 2تسالونيكي 2: 11، 12 «ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدّقوا الكذب، لكي يُدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق، بل سُرُّوا بالإثم».. والقول: «سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال» معناه أن الله لا يمنع الشرير من ارتكاب الشر، فيجد الشيطان مجالاً لإتمام مقاصده الشريرة. قد يسمح الله للأشرار بالوقوع في الشر والخطأ قصاصاً منه للذين يتعمَّدون الحيدان عن الحق ويرفضونه. وهو أحياناً يعاقب الشرير على فعل الشر بأن يسمح للشرير بالوقوع في شرٍّ أردأ. فالله لا يمنع الشرير غير التائب من ارتكاب الشر عندما يقصد أن يتمادى في شره. وفي رومية 1: 18-24 ينسب الرسول بولس انحطاط الوثنيين الأخلاقي إلى قضاء الله العادل، لأنهم يحجزون الحق بالإثم ويعبدون الأوثان. فلا نجد هنا تناقضاً بين صفات الله المختلفة. فهو صالح وعادل في الوقت نفسه، كما أن القاضي الجالس على كرسي القضاء كثيراً ما يحكم على المجرمين بالإعدام ولو كان ذا قلب عطوف. فالصلاح والعدل صفتان مجتمعتان معاً، دون أن تتعارضا.. فعندما يقول الكتاب إن الله قد أرسل عمل الضلال أو ما يشبه هذا، فهو يقصد تنفيذ قصاصه العادل بأن يكفّ عن محاولة إرجاع الخاطئ بعمل روحه القدوس فيه.

قال المعترض: «جاء في تثنية 33: 2 «جاء الرب من سيناء، وأشرق لهم من سعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران وأتى من ربوات القدس، وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم». فما هو المقصود بسيناء وسعير وفاران؟».

وللرد نقول: جبال سيناء وسعير وفاران، ثلاثة جبال متجاورة تقع في شبه جزيرة سيناء، جاء ذكرها معاً في تثنية 33 الذي يحوي بركة موسى لبني إسرائيل قبل موته، فقال إن الله جاءهم في جلال ومجد على قمم هذه الجبال الثلاثة ليقطع معهم عهداً ويعطيهم شريعته، وذلك من سيناء، من الشرق كما تشرق الشمس. وكان السحاب على جبل سيناء كثيفاً يشبه الدخان، فكان الجبل يرتجف كله (خروج 19: 18). ويقول المرنم في مزمور 68: 8 «الأرض ارتعدت. السماوات أيضاً قطرت أمام وجه الله. سينا نفسه من وجه الله إله إسرائيل».

وأشرق الله لبني إسرائيل من جبل سعير، وهو أرض أدوم الجبلية على الجانب الشرقي من البرية العربية.

وتلألأ الله لهم من جبل فاران، وهي صحراء جنوب يهوذا (1صم 25: 1-5) شرق برية بئر سبع وشور (تكوين 21: 14، 21). وكانت فيها مدينة قادش (العدد 13: 26) وبطمة فاران، المعروفة اليوم باسم إيلات، غرب العقبة على البحر الأحمر (تكوين 14: 6). وفي هذه البرية تنقّل بنو إسرائيل أربعين سنة. وقد جاء ذكر فاران في تكوين 14: 6 والعدد 10: 122 و12: 16 و13: 3 وتثنية 1:1 و1ملوك 11: 18 وفي غير ذلك.

وفي تثنية 33 يذكّر موسى بني إسرائيل بفضل الله عليهم، بأن أعطاهم شريعته فضاءت لها القمم العالية لجبال سيناء وسعير وفاران، الجبال الثلاثة المتجاورة الواقعة في شبه جزيرة سيناء. هناك قطع الله عهده معهم، لأنه أحبهم، وهم جلسوا عند قدميه يتقبَّلون أقواله (آية 3) فأوصاهم بشريعة موسى، ميراثاً لآل يعقوب (آية 4).

قال المعترض: « قال آدم كلارك إن أصحاح 34، الأصحاح الأخير من التثنية ليس من أقوال موسى، لأنه يذكر خبر وفاة موسى، ولا يمكن أن يذكر الإنسان خبر وفاته ودفنه. فآخِر أقوال موسى هي أصحاح 33».

وللرد نقول: ألهم الروح القدس يشوع ليكتب السفر التالي لسفر التثنية، وهو سفر يشوع، وألهمه أن يدوِّن ختام سفر التثنية، فيكون تثنية 34 هو الأصحاح الأول من سفر يشوع، ولكنه نُقل من سفر يشوع وجُعل في آخر سفر التثنية على سبيل الإتمام. وهذا الرأي هو طبيعي إذا عرفنا أن التقاسيم والفواصل والأصحاحات جاءت بعد تدوين هذه الكتب بمدة طويلة، فإنه في تلك الأزمنة القديمة كانت عدّة كتب تتصل ببعضها في الكتابة بدون فواصل، فكان يمكن نقل أوّل كتاب إلى آخر الكتاب السابق، فيُعتبر مع تمادي الزمن خاتمة له.. وقال أحد المفسرين: «لا بد أن يشوع توجَّه مع موسى إلى الجبل، فكما أن إيليا وأليشع كانا يسيران ويتكلمان، وإذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار فصلت بينهما، فصعد إيليا في العاصفة إلى السماء (2ملوك 2: 11) كذلك كان الحال مع موسى ويشوع، فإن يشوع كان ملازماً لموسى إلى أن أخذه الله منه، فسجّل يشوع قصة موت موسى».

وقال أغلب مفسري اليهود إن الذي كتب الأصحاح الأخير من التثنية هو يشوع، وقال البعض الآخر إنه عزرا، وقال البعض الآخر إن السبعين شيخاً دوّنوه بعد وفاة موسى، فإن كتاب التثنية ينتهي في الأصل بهذه الآية: «طوباك يا إسرائيل، من مثلك يا شعباً منصوراً بالرب ترس عونك».

 اعتراض على تثنية 34: 7 - نضارة موسى

انظر تعليقنا على تثنية 31: 2

قال المعترض: «جاء في التثنية 34: 10-12 «ولم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى». ولكن أنبياء كثيرين عملوا معجزات مثل موسى وأعظم».

وللرد نقول: لا تقول عبارة التثنية إنه لن يقوم نبي كموسى، ولكن إلى وقت كتابة هذا الأصحاح لم يقم نبي كموسى.. ثم أن عظمة موسى كانت في الشريعة التي أعطاها الرب له، أكثر منها في المعجزات التي أجراها، وفي أن الرب كان يكلم موسى وجهاً لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه (خروج 33: 11) وفي هذا ليس لموسى نظير!


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول الأسفار التاريخية*

شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر يشوع


المعترض: «قال البعض إن سفر يشوع هو وحي الله ليشوع، وقال آخرون إنه كان وحياً لفينحاس، وقال آخرون إنه لألعازر، وقال آخرون إنه لصموئيل النبي، وقال آخرون إنه لإرميا، مع أن بين يشوع وإرميا 850 سنة».

وللرد نقول: يؤكد بنو إسرائيل حفظة الكتب الإلهية أن هذا السفر أُوحي به ليشوع بن نون، الذي يعتبره بنو إسرائيل كاعتبارهم لموسى، لأن الله أجرى على يديه معجزات باهرة كالتي أجراها على يد موسى، ففلق نهر الأردن، ومنحه النصر على أعدائه، فكان كلامه وحياً إلهياً مؤيَّداً بالمعجزات، فتعبَّدوا بتلاوة سِفره في معابدهم تذكاراً للمراحم  الإلهية، وقد سُلِّم هذا السفر لسبط لاوي حَفَظة الكتب المقدسة بهذا العنوان ولباقي الأسباط، وهم بدورهم سلَّموه للخلف من جيل إلى آخر. وتدل لغته على قِدَم عهده، فهي عبرية محضة لم يشُبْها شيء من اللغة الكلدية، وهي تشبه لغة كتب موسى، مما يدل على كتابته بعد موسى بقليل، وأن كاتبه هو يشوع بن نون.

وقد صدَّقت باقي الأسفار المقدسة على ما ورد فيه من الحوادث، فذُكر في مزمور 78:53-56 و44:2-4 فتح كنعان وتقسيمها، كما جاء في سفر يشوع. وذُكر انفلاق نهر الأردن في مزمور 114:1-5 وحبقوق 3:8 كما ورد في سفر يشوع. وذُكر قتل الكنعانيين في حبقوق 3:11 و12 كالوارد في سفر يشوع 10:9-11. وذُكرت إقامة التابوت في شيلوه في سفر القضاة 18:31 وفي 1صموئيل 1:3 و9 و14 و3:21 كما ورد في سفر يشوع 18:1. ويشتمل كتاب يشوع على ما أظهره الله من المراحم العظمى لبني إسرائيل مدة ثلاثين سنة تحت حكم يشوع، وإتيانه لهم النصر على أعدائهم، فيشتمل على فتح أرض كنعان وتقسيمها على الأسباط الاثني عشر، وإظهار لطف الله وكرمه، وإنجاز مواعيده الصادقة التي وعد بها إبراهيم (تكوين 13:15) وإسحاق (26:4) ويعقوب (35:12) ويوسف (50:24) وموسى (خروج 3:8) من أنه سيعطي بني إسرائيل أرض كنعان، ويتضمن حماية الله لشعبه ووقايته لهم من أعدائهم وإظهار قوته وقدرته وعظمته، وأن الحرب هي بيده. وقد فضَّل الله بني إسرائيل على العالمين، وخصّهم بنعم كثيرة كإنقاذه لهم من فرعون، وفلق البحر لهم، وإغراق جيوش فرعون، وتسخير السحاب لهم، وإعطائهم التوراة.

قال المعترض: «في يشوع 1:5 قال الله ليشوع «أكون معك. لا أهملك ولا أتركك». ولكن نقرأ في يشوع 9:3 و4 أن أهل جبعون خدعوا يشوع. وهذا تناقض، يحمل معنى أن الله لم يحفظ وعده ليشوع».

وللرد نقول: عندما جاء أهل جبعون ليشوع طالبين حمايته، وحلفوا له كاذبين، لم يستشر الله، واعتمد على حكمته. ووجود الله مع عبده يستلزم وجود العبد مع ربه. فالرب معنا ما دمنا معه، وإن تركناه يتركنا. فلم يكن خداع أهل جبعون ليشوع تناقضاً مع وعد الله له، بل عدم ثبوت من يشوع في عهده مع الله. وفي هذا درس أخلاقي لنا: أن نكون مع الله نطلب إرشاده دائماً.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 2:1 «فأرسل يشوع بن نون من شطّيم جاسوسين سراً». فهل العمل السري المخادع مقبول عند الله؟».

وللرد نقول: التعليم المسيحي الواضح هو: «ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم، لا لا. وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير  (متى 5:37). ولكن هناك قضايا عامة يضطرنا الدفاع عنها إلى الحرب. ومتى كان غرض الحرب صالحاً يجوز  استخدام الجواسيس والكمائن. وعندما أرسل يشوع الجاسوسين فعل ذلك كقائد حربي، ولا تقول التوراة إنه قام بذلك بإرشاد إلهي خاص. ولا غبار على استعمال الحكمة البشرية في أمور حياتنا، مع الاعتماد التام على عناية الله. فلم يكن من الحكمة أن يتورط يشوع بالدخول إلى بلاد غريبة عنه، معادية له، لا يعرف عنها شيئاً بدون أن يفهم أحوال سكانها.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 2:4 و5 «فأخذت المرأة الرجلين وخبأتهما وقالت: نعم، جاء إليَّ الرجلان، ولا أعلم من أين هما. ولست أعلم أين ذهب الرجلان. اسعوا سريعاً وراءهما حتى تدركوهما». فهل تمدح التوراة راحاب على كذبها وخداعها؟».

وللرد نقول: لا تقول التوراة إن الله رضي عما فعلته راحاب، فقد كان في ذلك خيانة لبلدها أريحا، وكذباً على شعبها. ولكن ما فعلته راحاب خطأٌ في الشكل ولكنه كان صواباً في الموضوع والنيَّة، فمدح كاتب رسالة العبرانيين (11:31) إيمانها لأن عملها برهن ثقتها في أن النصرة النهائية هي لشعب الله. لقد غيَّرت ولاءها من ملك أريحا إلى ملك إسرائيل الذي هو الله، ورأت أن قضية بني إسرائيل هي قضية الإله الحقيقي، وكل من يقاومها يرتكب أعظم الجرائم. ثم أن الكتاب المقدس لا يستر عيوب أبطاله، فكل البشر خطاة يحتاجون إلى غفران الله. واحد وحيد بلا عيب هو المسيح، الذي قدم نفسه فداءً عن البشر الخطاة.

إن قانون الله في الخطية والقداسة لا يتغيَّر مطلقاً، فالله كامل يطلب الكمال، ولكن ناموس الضمير الإنساني قد يتغيَّر بتغيُّر أحوال الناس. وكانت أحوال مجتمع راحاب محتاجة إلى إصلاح ورفعة.

قال المعترض: «ينتهي يشوع 4:9 بالقول «إلى هذا اليوم» ولا بد أن هذه العبارة أُضيفت إلى النص في تاريخ لاحق، وقد تكرر هذا الخطأ في أكثر كتب العهد القديم، ومن أمثلته ما جاء في يشوع 5:9 و8:28 و29 و10:27 و13:13 و14:14 و15:63 و16:10)».

وللرد نقول: قال يشوع إن الاثني عشر حجراً التي نُصبت في وسط الأردن هي باقية «إلى هذا اليوم» أي إلى يوم تدوين سفر يشوع، فيكون قد مضى على الحادثة نحو عشرين سنة. فكيف يقول المعترض أنها أُضيفت في تاريخ لاحق؟ وما هو دليله على ما يقول؟ إن الإضافة إلى النص تحدث إن أراد الإنسان أن يغيّر مبدأً من المبادئ، أو معنى من المعاني، أو يؤيد مذهباً خصوصياً من المذاهب. فإذا صدق قول المعترض، وأن شخصاً زاد هذه العبارة على النص، فما هو قصده؟ إنها لا تغيّر مبدأ ولا تؤيد مذهباً. ولماذا زيدت كلمة «إلى هذا اليوم» في الحوادث المذكورة التي ذكرها، ولم تُزَد في باقي الحوادث الأخرى المذكورة في التوراة؟ لقد تميَّز أسلوب يشوع بن نون باستعمال هذه اللفظة في سفره، كما يتضح من الثمانية مواضع التي ذكرها المعترض، فهي لازمةٌ في أسلوب يشوع في الكتابة.

انظر تعليقنا على تثنية 1:1-5

اعتراض على يشوع 6:21 -24 قتل الأطفال والشيوخ والحيوانات في أريحا

انظر تعليقنا على لاويين 27:28 و29 وعلى  يشوع 8:28

اعتراض على يشوع 7:1 و24-26 - عائلة عخان دفعت معه عقاب خطيته.

راجع تعليقنا على خروج 20:5

قال المعترض: ورد اسم «عخان«  في يشوع 7:18 «عكن« بالنون، والصحيح »عكر« بالراء».

وللرد نقول: ورد «عخان«  بالنون ولم يرد بالراء في الأصل العبري للتوراة. لو سلَّمنا بأنه ورد عكر، فإنه عندما يُنقل الاسم العَلم من لغة إلى أخرى يحدث فيه تغيير. وقد وردت ألفاظ في العربية بالراء والنون. وقد جاء في تهذيب التبريزي: « يقال لوضع فراخ الطير «الوكور«  و«الوكون«. الواحد «وكر«  و«وكن».

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 8:3-9 أن يشوع جنَّد 30 ألف رجلاً، ولكنه يقول في آية 12 إنه أخذ نحو خمسة آلاف رجل».

وللرد نقول: الفرق في العدد يرجع إلى أنه أقام كمينين، يختلف كلٌّ منهما عن الآخر. لقد جنَّد ثلاثين ألفاً، ثم أعدَّ خمسة آلاف رجل آخر يكمنون غرب عاي.

قال المعترض: »جاء في يشوع 8:28 »وأحرق يشوع عاي وجعلها تلاً أبدياً، خراباً إلى هذا اليوم«. ولكن جاء في نحميا 7:32 »رجال بيت إيل وعاي مئة وثلاثة وعشرون«. وهذا يعني أن مدينة عاي كانت مأهولة، وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: عبارة »خراباً أبدياً إلى هذا اليوم« تعني إلى يوم كتابة يشوع سفره. وقد مضت قرون بين يشوع ونحميا قام فيها جيل من الناس بتعمير مدينة عاي.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 8:28 أن عاي أُخربت تماماً. لكن نحميا 7:32 يقول إنها كانت عامرة بالسكان».

وللرد نقول: انظر تعليقنا على نحميا 7:32.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 8:28 «وأحرق يشوع عاي وجعلها تلاً أبدياً، وخراباً إلى هذا اليوم». فهل يوافق الله على الشدّة المتناهية التي تعارض قوانين الرحمة؟».

وللرد نقول: (1) تمَّ تخريب عاي بالنار بحسب العادات القديمة في معاملة الأمم المغلوبة، فقد كانت القسوة بربرية مخيفة في معاملة المغلوبين. ولو ذكرنا ما فعله يشوع لاعتبرناه من عمل الرحمة!

(2) كان أهل عاي أشراراً جداً، فكان لا بد من وقوعهم تحت القصاص الإلهي. لقد حذَّر الله أهل عاي الكنعانيين قبل هذا الحادث بأربع مئة سنة من أجرة الخطية عندما أحرق سدوم وعمورة، ولكنهم لم يتوبوا.

(3) كان قصد الله أن يطهّر البلاد من عُبَّاد الوثن قبل إقامة شعبه فيها، حتى لا يضللوهم بعبادة الأوثان. صحيح أن بني إسرائيل فشلوا في اتِّباع شريعة الله الصالحة، لكن الله جهَّز  لهم كل ما يساعدهم على طاعة شريعته.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

[]قال المعترض: »جاء في يشوع 8:30 أن يشوع بنى مذبحاً للرب في جبل عيبال، مع أن آياتٍ توراتيةً كثيرة تدين بناء أماكن عبادة على المرتفعات، مثل إدانة الملك يربعام بناء »بيت المرتفعات« كما في 1ملوك 12:31، ومثل انتقاد الملك الصالح آسا والقول عنه »وأما المرتفعات فلم تُنزَع، إلا أن قلب آسا كان كاملاً مع الرب كل أيامه« (1ملوك 15:14).

وللرد نقول: لم تكن الإدانة على بناء أماكن عبادة للرب فوق التلال والمرتفعات، بل على العبادة الوثنية على التلال والجبال. بل إن موسى أمر بني إسرائيل في تثنية 27:2-8 أن يبنوا مذبحاً للرب على جبل عيبال.

قال المعترض: «يؤخذ من يشوع 10:1-11 أن بني إسرائيل لما قتلوا ملك أورشليم استولوا على مملكته، ولكن يُفهم من 15:63 أنهم لم يستولوا على أورشليم».

وللرد نقول: مع أن بني إسرائيل هزموا ملوك تلك الجهات واستولوا على معظم ممالكهم، إلا أنهم عجزوا عن الاستيلاء على بعض حصون أورشليم، إلى أن مَلك داود النبي وأخذ تلك الحصون.

قال المعترض: «ورد في يشوع 10:13 »فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من أعدائه. أليس هذا مكتوباً في سفر ياشر؟«. وهذه الآية لا تكون من كلام يشوع، لأنها منقولة من سفر ياشر، ولا يُعرف متى كُتب. إلا أنه يظهر من 2صموئيل 1:18 أنه يكون معاصراً لداود. وقال المفسران المسيحيان هنري وأسكوت على يشوع 15:63 إن كتاب يشوع كُتب قبل بضع سنين من حكم داود، مع أن داود وُلد بعد موت يشوع بنحو 358 سنة، وإن الآية 10:15 زائدة».

وللرد نقول: استشهاد يشوع بكتاب ياشر لا يدل على أن هذا الأصحاح ليس من كلامه، وكتاب ياشر هذا هو (كما قال المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس) يشتمل على تواريخ الحوادث التي حصلت لبني إسرائيل من سنة إلى أخرى، ولا سيما وقوف الشمس. ويشتمل أيضاً على أساليب الحروب (كما يُعلم من 2صموئيل 1:18). فلم يكن من الكتب الموحى بها، بل هو تاريخٌ، كتبه أحد المؤرخين الذي شاهد حوادث عصره، فاستحق أن يُسمى ياشر أو المستقيم، لأن ما كتبه كان مطابقاً للواقع، وحافظ عليه بنو إسرائيل ووضعوه في الهيكل.

أما قوله إنه يظهر من 2صموئيل 1:18 أن مؤلف كتاب ياشر (يشوع 10:13) كان معاصراً لداود، فنورد النصّ: «وقال (داود) أن يتعلم بنو يهوذا نشيد القوس، هوذا ذلك مكتوب في سفر ياشر». فهذا لا يدل على أن مؤلفه كان معاصراً لداود، بل على أن هذا الكتاب كان موجوداً في عصر داود، وأن مؤلفه من القدماء المتقدمين الذين يُستشهد بأقوالهم.

أما عبارة المفسرين المسيحيين هنري وأسكوت فقد اقتبسها المعترض مبتورة وترك المهم منها، فإنهما قالا إن يشوع استولى على أغلب مدن اليبوسيين، غير أن حصن أورشليم بقي في يد اليبوسيين. ويوجد فرق بين انهزام ملك في موقعة حربية وبين سقوط عاصمته، فبنو إسرائيل استولوا على بلاد اليبوسيين ثم استرجعها اليبوسيون ثانية، ثم طردهم بنو إسرائيل بعد موت يشوع (القضاة 1:8). فكان حصن صهيون في يد اليبوسيين إلى حكم داود، حتى أخذه داود منهم (2صموئيل 5:6-8).

 وقال المفسران المسيحيان هنري وأسكوت: «يتَّضح من 2صموئيل 5:6-8 أن كتاب يشوع كُتب قبل حكم داود بسبع سنين«. فالمقصود هو أن هذا الكتاب كتب قبل أن يقوم ملك على إسرائيل، بدليل أن اليبوسيين كانوا ساكنين مع بني يهوذا. والأدلة على أن كاتب هذا السفر هو يشوع إجماع بني إسرائيل على ذلك، ثم أننا نجد ذلك في السفر نفسه، فقد ورد في يشوع 24:26 «وكتب يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة الله». وفي الآيات 1:1 و3:7 و4:1 و5:2 و9 و6:2 و7:10 و8:1 و10:8 و11:6 و13:1 و20:1 و24:2 يذكر يشوع الأقوال التي كلَّمه بها الرب. ونجد في أصحاحي 23 و24 خطاب يشوع قبل موته، فقد جمع قادة بني إسرائيل وقضاتهم وعرفاءهم، ثم خطب فيهم.

وكان يشوع الرجل اللائق لتدوين الحوادث المذكورة في هذا السفر، لأنها حصلت على يده، وقد نهج على منوال أستاذه موسى في تدوين الحوادث، ونَفَس هذا الكتاب هو مثل نَفَس شريعة موسى، وقد كان يشوع خادماً خصوصياً لموسى، فأخذ من نَفَسه وروحه. وقد أشار يشوع في أصحاح 5:1 أنه كان أحد الذين عبروا إلى كنعان.

 قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 10:15 و43 أن بني إسرائيل رجعوا إلى الجلجال بعد وقوف الشمس وهزيمة الأموريين. ولكن جاء في ذات الأصحاح والآية 21 أنهم رجعوا إلى مقِّيدة».

وللرد نقول: ما جاء في يشوع 10:15 جزء من الاقتباس المأخوذ من سفر ياشر، والذي يبدأ من آية 12-15. وفي آية 21 نقرأ عن رجوع بني إسرائيل إلى المعسكر المؤقت في مقِّيدة، وبعد ذلك رجعوا إلى الجلجال.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 10:42 أن بلاد الكنعانيين خضعت لبني إسرائيل دفعة واحدة، بينما يقول في يشوع 11:18 إن ذلك استغرق أياماً كثيرة».

وللرد نقول: خضوع بلاد الكنعانيين لبني إسرائيل خاص بغزو الجزء الجنوبي من فلسطين، والذي تم في معركة واحدة، لا بد أنها استغرقت أياماً. أما الذي استغرق إخضاعه أياماً كثيرة فهو الجزء الشمالي.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 11:19 أن الحويين هم سكان جبعون، فهم جبعونيون. ولكن جاء في 2صموئيل 21:2 أنهم بقايا الأموريين».

وللرد نقول: يُطلق اسم «الأموريين« بصفة عامة على الكنعانيين، وخصوصاً على الكنعانيين سكان المنطقة الجبلية، أرض الحويين (قارن تكوين 15:16 والعدد 13:29 وتثنية 1:20 و21). ولما أُمر بإبادة الكنعانيين من الأرض (بخلاف الجبعونيين) فيمكن تسمية الجبعونيين «بقايا الأموريين أو الكنعانيين».

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 12:10-23 أن يشوع ضرب ملوك عدد عديد من البلاد. ولكن في أماكن أخرى نجد أن هذه البلاد لا تزال في قبضة أصحابها الأصليين، كما نقرأ مثلاً في يشوع 15:63 و17:12 وقضاة 1:22 و29».

وللرد نقول: هناك فرق بين ضرب ملك وقتله وبين الاستمرار في احتلال بلده. فانتصار بني إسرائيل في محاربة بلد يتلوه الذهاب لمحاربة بلد أخرى، فيعود أهل البلد الأولى يقوّون حصونهم ويهاجمون بني إسرائيل من الخلف. هي حرب كرّ وفرّ إذاً، وهي عداوة بلا نهاية بين غازٍ ومهزوم. ولهذا نقرأ أن نفس المدينة هوجمت عدة مرّات بقيادة يشوع أو كالب أو غيرهما.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 13:7 و8 أن الله أمر يشوع: »الآن اقسِمْ هذه الأرض مُلكاً للتسعة الأسباط ونصف سبط منسى. معهم أخذ الرأوبينيون والجاديون مُلكهم الذي أعطاهم موسى في عبر الأردن نحو الشروق، كما أعطاهم موسى عبد الرب«. ويقول المفسر هارسلي إن هذا خطأ».

وللرد نقول: المعترض غير أمين في نقله من تفسير هارسلي، فلم يقُل هذا المفسر إن هاتين الآيتين خطأ. وكثيراً ما يفتري المعترض على الله وعلى العلماء الأكاذيب.. ولا نرى ما هو الخطأ في هاتين الآيتين، فهل تقسيم الأرض بالقرعة خطأ؟ لقد أمر الله به لأنه يمنع أسباب النزاع والتذمر والشكوى، ويخفِّف على الرؤساء فلا يتهمهم أحد بالميل والانحراف والاستبداد. لقد أمر الرب النبي موسى أن يستعين بالقرعة ليُعلِّم بني إسرائيل أن مالك الأرض الحقيقي هو الرب، وأن له الحق أن يتصرف بملكه كيف يشاء (عدد 33:54). والدليل على أن ما جاء في هاتين الآيتين صحيح أن كل سبط أخذ ما تنبأ عنه يعقوب في تكوين 49، وما تنبأ عنه موسى في تثنية 33. فهل يقول إن تحقيق النبوات خطأ، أو هل التصرف بالحق والحكمة هو الخطأ، أم كيف؟


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «ورد في يشوع 13:24 و25 أن النبي موسى »أعطى لسبط جاد بني جاد حسب عشائرهم، فكان تُخمُهم يعزير وكلَّ مدن جلعاد ونصف أرض بني عمون إلى عروعير، التي هي أمام ربَّة». وهذا يناقض قول التثنية 2:19 «فمتى قرِبْتَ إلى تجاه بني عمون لا تعادِهِمْ ولا تهجموا عليهم، لأني لا أعطيك من أرض بني عمون ميراثاً، لأني لبني لوط قد أعطيتها ميراثاً».

وللرد نقول: لم يمسّ بنو إسرائيل أرض بني عمومتهم بني عمون في عهد موسى، لأن هذه الأرض كانت في يد بني عمون. ولكن لما أخذ الأموريون من العمونيين جانباً عظيماً منها، حارب بنو إسرائيل الأموريين وأخذوا منهم أرض بني عمون. فلم يأخذ بنو إسرائيل الأرض من العمونيين بل من الأموريين. وكان الأمر لموسى في التثنية لما كانت الأرض في يد بني عمون، أما يشوع فتكلم على الحالة التي كانت موجودة في عصره، فقد ورد في القضاة 11:12-28 أن بني إسرائيل حاربوا الأموريين وأخذوا منهم أرض بني عمون. فلم يتعدَّ بنو إسرائيل على بني عمون ولا على أرضهم. فلا يوجد أدنى تناقض بين القولين.

راجع تعليقنا على تثنية 2:19.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 14:6 أن اسم والد كالِب كان يفُنَّة، ولكن 1أخبار 2:18 يقول إن اسم والده حصرون، و1أخبار 2:50 يقول إن اسم والده حور».

وللرد نقول: هناك عدَّة حلول: ربما كان هناك أكثر من شخص يحمل اسم كالب، أحدهم كالب بن يفنة. كما أن المؤرخ المقدس أحياناً ينسب الابن لجدّه أو لجدّه الأكبر، فيكون أحد هؤلاء الأشخاص جد كالب، والآخَر جده الأكبر. والدليل على هذا أن 1أخبار 2:50 يقول: »هؤلاء هم بنو كالب بن حور« مما يعني إمكانية إسقاط بعض الأسماء بين كالب وحور.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 15:1 أن نصيب سبط يهوذا من الأرض كان في الجنوب. يناقضه ما جاء في يشوع 19:34 أن نصيب سبط يهوذا كان إلى الشرق».

وللرد نقول: ما جاء في يشوع 19:34 يشير إلى أرض سبط يهوذا ومدنهم الواقعة شرق الأردن، وعددها ستون مدينة هي «حَوّوث يائير» آلت لسبط يهوذا لأن يائير مالكها كان من سبط يهوذا (راجع 1أخبار 2:4-22). هذه المدن الستون زيادة على نصيب سبط يهوذا الذي كان في الجنوب.

قال المعترض: «نقرأ في يشوع 15:8 أن أورشليم تقع في أرض سبط يهوذا. لكن جاء في يشوع 18:28 أنها تقع في أرض سبط بنيامين».

وللرد نقول: كانت أورشليم حصناً منيعاً تقع في ملتقى أرض سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين، فيمكن اعتبارها تابعة لأيٍّ منهما.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 15:33 أن مدينتي صرعة وأشتأول من نصيب سبط يهوذا، ولكننا نقرأ في يشوع 19:40 و41 وقضاة 18:2 ، 8 أنهما من نصيب سبط دان».

وللرد نقول: رأى يشوع أن البلاد الممنوحة لسبط دان أقل من حاجته (يشوع 19:47) فأعطى سبطُ يهوذا لسبط دان بعض بلاده الشمالية، كما أعطى سبط أفرايم لسبط دان بعض بلاده الجنوبية أيضاً. فيمكن اعتبار صرعة وأشتأول من نصيب يهوذا أولاً ومن نصيب دان أخيراً.

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 17:15-18 أن أرض سبط أفرايم تقع غرب الأردن، لكن جاء في 2صموئيل 18:6 أنها تقع شرقه».

وللرد نقول: «وعر أفرايم  المذكور في 2 صم 18:6 لا يقع داخل حدود أرض سبط أفرايم، لكن على جانب الأردن الشرقي. وأغلب الظن أن هذا الوعر (الغابة) أخذ اسمه من قتل الأفرايميين فيه قبل ذلك (قضاة 12:1-6).

قال المعترض: «ورد في يشوع 18:14 «وامتدَّ التخم ودار إلى جهة الغرب جنوباً من الجبل الذي مقابل بيت حورون جنوباً». فقوله من مقابل البحر خطأ، لأنه لم يكن في حد ساحل البحر».

وللرد نقول: الذي يراجع الأصل العبري (المأخوذة عنه الترجمة العربية) لا يجد أثراً لقوله البحر ولا ساحل البحر، بل وجد كلمة «الغرب«  كما في التراجم العربية. ولعل المعترض اقتبس من ترجمة خاطئة، ذكرت كلمة البحر بدل كلمة الغرب، لأن البحر الأبيض المتوسط يقع في غرب أرض كنعان.

قال المعترض: «حدد سفر يشوع حدود سبط نفتالي، ثم قال في يشوع 19:34 »ووصل إلى أشير غرباً، وإلى يهوذا الأردن نحو شروق الشمس«. وهذا خطأ لأن حد يهوذا كان بعيداً في جانب الجنوب».

وللرد نقول: دخل في حدود سبط يهوذا بعض مدن لم تكن مندرجة في حدوده، لأن الستين مدينة المسماة «حَوّوث يائير« التي كانت واقعة على الجانب الشرقي من نهر الأردن مقابل نفتالي كانت معدودة من المدن التابعة ليهوذا، لأن يائير مالكها كان من ذرية يهوذا (1أخبار 2:4- 22)، ولذا قال في حدود نفتالي: «وإلى يهوذا الأردن نحو شروق الشمس».

راجع تعليقنا على يشوع 15:1.

قال المعترض: «الآيات الخمس الأخيرة من سفر يشوع (24:29-32) ليست من كلام يشوع، بل ألحقها فينحاس أو صموئيل النبي».

وللرد نقول: كتب صموئيل النبي خبر وفاة يشوع ليكون التاريخ الكتابي مستوفياً، فإنه لو ترك الأمر بدون تدوين خبر وفاة يشوع، لجاءت سيرة حياة يشوع ناقصة. وقد ذكرنا أن يشوع بن نون دوّن خبر وفاة موسى في آخر التثنية، فكذلك دوّن صموئيل النبي وفاة يشوع، وأضافه في آخر سفره (راجع تعليقنا على تثنية 34).

قال المعترض: «جاء في يشوع 24:32 أن يعقوب هو الذي اشترى الحقل من حَمُور أبي شكيم في شكيم. ولكن يتضح من أعمال 7:15 و16 أن الذي اشترى الحقل هو إبراهيم».

وللرد نقول: كانت شكيم أول مكان ظهر الله فيه لإبراهيم لما ذهب إلى أرض كنعان، وفيها بنى لله مذبحاً (تكوين 12:6 ، 7). ولابد أن إبراهيم اشترى الحقل ليقيم فيه مذبحه. ومضت 185 سنة حتى جاء يعقوب. والأغلب أن أهل شكيم استردّوا أرضهم، فعاد يعقوب يشتريها منهم. وخصَّص يعقوب جانباً من الحقل كمدفنةٍ.

راجع تعليقنا على تكوين 50:13


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر القضاة*

قال المعترض: «اختلفوا في النبي الذي كتب سفر القضاة فقال البعض إنه فينحاس، وقال آخرون إنه حزقيا أو إرميا أو حزقيال أو عزرا».

وللرد نقول: أجمع معظم علماء بني إسرائيل والمسيحيين أن كاتب القضاة هو النبي صموئيل، الذي كان آخِر قضاة بني إسرائيل. ويشتمل سفر القضاة على تاريخ 300 سنة، من موت يشوع إلى قيام عالي الكاهن، قضى فيها لبني إسرائيل ثلاثة عشر قاضياً أقامهم الله لينقذوا بني إسرائيل من أعدائهم، ومنح بعض هؤلاء القضاة قوة فوق عادية، وقد أشار الإنجيل إلى ثلاثة قضاة هم جدعون وباراق ويفتاح في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين. ويوضح هذا السفر فوائد طاعة الرب وأضرار عصيانه. فلما كان بنو إسرائيل يخطئون كان الله يؤدّبهم، ولما يرجعون إليه تائبين يرحمهم.

أما قول المعترض إن بني إسرائيل ينسبون رجماً بالغيب وحي سفر القضاة لصموئيل النبي، فكلامه كلام متعنت، لا يريد أن يقبل فضل بني إسرائيل على العالمين، وشرف محافظتهم على هذه الكتب الإلهية.

قال المعترض: «قال المفسر هارسلي إن قضاة 1:10-15 أضيفت إلى سفر القضاة في زمن لاحق».

وللرد نقول: لا ندري لماذا يقبل المعترض قول المفسر هارسلي دون تقديم برهانه على ما يقول! إن سفر يشوع والتكوين والعدد يؤيد ما ورد في هذه الآيات ويصدِّق عليه.

انظر التعليق على تثنية 1:1-5 وقضاة 17:7.

 قال المعترض: «جاء في قضاة 1:19 «وكان الرب مع يهوذا فملك الجبل، ولكن لم يطرد سكان الوادي لأن لهم مركبات حديد». ولكن المسيح يقول في متى 19:26 «هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع».

وللرد نقول: لا يختلف أحد في قدرة الله على كل شيء، والتأمل الدقيق في القول إن يهوذا مَلَكَ الجبل، ولكنه لم يطرد سكان الوادي أصحاب مركبات الحديد، لا يرجع إلى عجز في قدرة الله، بل إلى عجز في همَّة وعزيمة وإيمان رجال سبط يهوذا. ولو شاء الله لزوّد سبط يهوذا بالقدرة الكافية لطَرْد سكان الوادي. ولو أن شعب يهوذا سلكوا بحسب مشيئة الله لاستطاعوا طردهم.

ونتأمل في آية أخرى تظهر كأنها تحدُّ قدرة الله. فيُقال في عبرانيين 6:18 «لا يمكن أن الله يكذب«. وهذا يعني وجود شيء غير مستطاع عند الله. غير أن هذا لا ينفي أنه يستطيع أن يفعل كل ما يشاء، وفي الوقت نفسه لا يستطيع أن يكذب أو أن يخطئ أو أن يغيب عن الوجود. ولو فعل هذا لما كان هو الله. ويقصد الرسول بقوله: »لا يمكن أن الله يكذب« أن وعد الله ثابت بقسَم، لا بسبب عجزه، ولا لأنه يكذب، ولكن ليطمئن البشر ضعفاء الإيمان ليثبت إيمانهم. وقد اعتاد المسيح أن يبدأ تعليمه بالقول: »الحق الحق أقول لكم«.

قال المعترض: «جاء في قضاة 2:22، 3:4 أن الله أبقى الكنعانيين في الأرض ليمتحن بهم بني إسرائيل. ولكن قضاة 3:2 يقول إنه أبقاهم في الأرض ليعلّموا بني إسرائيل الحرب».

وللرد نقول: أبقى الله الكنعانيين في الأرض للغرضين: ليمتحن بهم طاعة شعبه له وليضعوا بني إسرائيل على أهبة الاستعداد دائماً.

اعتراض على قضاة 4:4 - حواء، تابعة للرجل؟

انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 3:16

قال المعترض: «جاء في قضاة 8:27 أن جدعون ضلَّ عن عبادة الله، وضلّل بني إسرائيل وراءه. بينما يقول في العبرانيين 11:32 إنه من أبطال الإيمان. وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: كلا القولين صحيح. لقد ضلَّ جدعون عندما أقام مركزاً لعبادة الله غير المركز الوحيد للعبادة والذي كان فيه تابوت العهد في مدينة شيلوه، وأدَّى هذا الخطأ لعبادة البعل بعد موته. ولكنه قبل ضلاله كان بطلاً في الإيمان، خلَّص شعبه من العبودية. كما أنه تاب بعد ضلاله، وأسلم وجهه لله «ومات جدعون بشيبة صالحة  (قضاة 8:32).

اعتراض على قضاة 11:31 - معنى التحريم

انظر تعليقنا على لاويين 27:28 و29

قال المعترض: »جاء في قضاة 15:4 أن شمشون أمسك ثلاث مئة ابن آوى، وربطها ذَنَباً إلى ذَنَب، وأخذ مشاعل، وجعل بين كل ذَنّبين مِشعلاً، فكيف قدر شمشون أن يفعل هذا؟«

وللرد نقول: يجب أن نذكر أن شمشون كان مؤيَّداً بقوة علوية خارقة، حتى أنه قتل ألف رجلٍ بفك حمار (قضاة 15:15). فلم يكن مستحيلاً عليه أن يمسك ثلاث مئة ابن آوى.

قال المعترض: «ورد في القضاة 16:13، 14 قول شمشون لدليلة «إذا ضفرتِ سبع خصل رأسي مع السَّدَى، فمكنِتها بالوتد». فهنا جواب الشرط محذوف، وهو قوله: «أضعف وأصير كواحد من الناس».

وللرد نقول: جواب الشرط محذوف لدلالة ما قبله عليه، فقد جاء في آية 7 «فقال لها شمشون: إذا أوثقوني بسبعة أوتار طرية لم تجفّ، أضعف وأصير كواحدٍ من الناس». وجاء أيضاً في آية 11 «إذا أوثقوني بحبال جديدة لم تُستعمل أضعف وأصير كواحدٍ من الناس». وفي المرة الثالثة لم تكن هناك حاجة لتكرار جواب الشرط، لأن ما قبله يدل عليه مرتين.

قال المعترض: «يقول القضاة 16:30 إن شمشون انتحر، بينما يعتبره عبرانيين 11:32 أنه من أبطال الإيمان».

وللرد نقول: الذي يقرأ قصة موت شمشون في قضاة 16:23-31 يرى أن شمشون مات تائباً إلى الله، نادماً على خطاياه، ولم يقصد الانتحار، بل قصد الانتقام من أعداء الرب. وهو يشبه الجندي الشجاع الذي يموت في المعركة إذ تقول آية 30 «فكان الموتى الذين أماتهم في موته أكثر من الذين أماتهم في حياته«.

قال المعترض: «تقول القضاة 17:7 «وكان غلام من بيت لحم يهوذا، من عشيرة يهوذا، وهو لاوي متغرّب هناك« وهو خطأ، لأن الذي يكون من قبيلة يهوذا كيف يكون لاوياً؟«. 

وللرد نقول: أبناء سبط لاوي يمكن أن يتزوجوا من غير سبطهم، كما فعل هارون (خروج 6:23). والرجل المذكور في قضاة 17:7 من سبط يهوذا من جهة والدته، وهذا هو سبب وجوده في بيت لحم، مع أنها ليست من مدن اللاويين، فاعتُبر من عشيرة يهوذا بالنظر إلى والدته، ومن سبط لاوي بالنظر إلى والده، فقيل إنه لاويّ.

اعتراض على قضاة 18:29 - اسم المدينة »دان«

انظر تعليقنا على تكوين 14:14

قال المعترض: «نفهم من قضاة 20:15، 47 أن عدد القتلى من سبط دان كانوا 26100 رجلاً. ولكن يتضح من قضاة 20:46، 47 أن العدد كان 25 ألفاً فقط».

وللرد نقول: مات 25 ألفاً في اليوم الأخير من الحرب، وهو الذي تطلق عليه آية 35 «في ذلك اليوم». وكان قد مات 1100 شخصاً في اليوم السابق.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر راعوث*

قال المعترض: «قال بعضهم إن حزقيا كتب سفر راعوث، وقال البعض الآخر إن عزرا كتبه، وقال بنو إسرائيل وجمهور المسيحيين إن كاتبه هو صموئيل النبي».

وللرد نقول: تحديد اسم كاتب أي سفر ليس مسألة جوهرية في تقرير قانونية السفر، ولا في أنه وحي من عند الله. راجع تعليقنا على تثنية 1:1-5، وعلى أول ما جاء من تعليقات على سفر يشوع.

قال المعترض: «سفر راعوث قصة عائلية غير معتبرة، وغير صحيحة».

وللرد نقول: هذه القصة مما يهذب النفوس والعقول، وتوضح فوائد التقوى الحقيقية والاتكال على الله، وأنه لا يتخلى عن المتقين بل يحفظهم ويحرسهم ويغنيهم ويكفيهم وغير ذلك.

اعتراض على راعوث 4:20 - متى عاش نحشون؟

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 1:7


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر صموئيل الأول*

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1صموئيل 1:1 أن ألقانة من سبط أفرايم، مع أنه من سبط لاوي كما يظهر من 1أخبار 6:16-27».

وللرد نقول: ألقانة لاوي من جهة سبطه، وأفرايمي من جهة محل إقامته، كما كان الأمر مع اللاوي المتغرب الذي أقام مع ميخا في بيت لحم (قضاة 17:7-13).

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1صموئيل 2:23 و24 أن عالي كان يوبّخ أولاده، لكن 1صموئيل 3:13 يقول إنه لم يفعل ذلك».

وللرد نقول: لا بدَّ أن عالي الكاهن وبّخ أولاده بتساهل، أو أنه وبّخهم ثم توقَّف، لما اكتشف أنهم لا يهتمون بتوبيخه، وأن النُّصح لا يُصلح من أمرهم.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 1صموئيل 2:30 قول الله لعالي الكاهن »إني قلتُ إن بيتك وبيت أبيك يسيرون أمامي إلى الأبد، والآن يقول الرب: حاشا لي فإني أكرم الذي يكرمونني والذين يحتقرونني يصغرون». ثم ذكر ما سيحل بعالي وابنيه من العقاب، وقال: »وأقيم لنفسي كاهناً أميناً«. وهذا يعني أن الله نسخ وعده لعالي الكاهن».

وللرد نقول: زال الكهنوت من بيت عالي بسبب ما اقترفه ابناه حفني وفينحاس من الفسق في بيت الله، وأخذهما تقدمات بني إسرائيل التي كانت تُقدَّم لله. وكان عالي يحذرهما وينذرهما من غضب الله فلم يسمعا، فأماتهما الله في يوم واحد، وسلط الله الفلسطينيين على بني إسرائيل فأخذوا تابوت عهد الرب. ولما سمع عالي وَقَعَ وانكسرت رقبته. فكانت عدم تربية أولاده سبب زوال الكهنوت عنهم وخراب البلاد، فإن الله يكره الخطية. وعد الله أن يبارك عالي ويجعل بيته ثابتاً راسخاً، بشرط طاعة أوامره فإنه قال: «أُكرم الذي يكرمونني والذين يحتقرونني يصغرون» (1صموئيل 2:30). وقال في تثنية 28 لشعبه إنه يباركهم إذا سمعوا وصاياه، وإذا حادوا عنها ضربهم. فهل يتوقَّع المعترض أن الله يُبقي القيادة في بيت عالي بعد اقتراف ابنيه الفسق في بيت الله؟

قال المعترض: «ورد في 1صموئيل 6:19 أن الله ضرب من أهل بيتشمس خمسين ألف رجلاً وسبعين رجلاً (50070 رجلاً)، وهذا مستحيل«.

وللرد نقول: استكثر المعترض هذا العدد على قرية بيتشمس، مع أن عبارة الكتاب المقدس لا تفيد أن عدد سكانها خمسون ألفاً، بل تقول إن الرب ضرب من الشعب 50070 رجلاً، فإن انتقال التابوت من مكان إلى آخر ليس من الحوادث العادية، فلابد أن يتبعه جماهير كثيرة. ولما أظهر البعض استخفافاً به، ضربهم الله ليتعلّموا توقير ما يختص بالشعائر الدينية المقدسة. والتوراة تقول إن الله ضرب من الشعب، ولم تنص على سكان بيتشمس.

قال المعترض: »جاء في 1صموئيل 7:13 »فذلَّ الفلسطينيون ولم يعودوا بعد للدخول في تخم إسرائيل، وكانت  يد الرب على الفلسطينيين كل أيام صموئيل«. ولكننا نلتقي بالفلسطينيين يحاربون بني إسرائيل في 1صموئيل 9:16 و10:5 و13:5«.

وللرد نقول: قصد المؤرخ المقدس بالتعبير »ولم يعودوا للدخول في تخم إسرائيل« أنهم لم يعودوا للدخول بعض الوقت، وأنهم لم يعودوا بعد لاحتلال الأرض والسكن فيها، وهذا لا يعني عدم رجوعهم ليناوشوا ويهاجموا بني إسرائيل.

قال المعترض: »جاء في 1صموئيل 7:15 »وقضى صموئيل لإسرائيل كل أيام حياته«. ولكن صموئيل عاش بعد تمليك الملك شاول كما نرى في 1صموئيل 8:5 و12:1 و25:1«.

وللرد نقول: عندما ملك شاول تنازل النبي صموئيل عن مسئولياته المدنية، لا المسئوليات الدينية، وكان هناك فصلٌ بين الدين والسياسة، فلم يكن مسموحاً للملك أن يقوم بأي ممارسات دينية (كما في 2 أخبار 26:16-23) كما لم يعُد للأنبياء أية سلطات سياسية، ولكن النبي كان صوت ضمير الأمة للملك.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1صموئيل 8:2 أن اسم ابن صموئيل البكر كان يوئيل، ولكن جاء في 1أخبار 6:28 أن اسم ابنه البكر كان «وشني».

وللرد نقول: اسم وشني معناه «الثاني». وكثيراً ما يحمل الشخص الواحد اسمين. وربما كان ابن صموئيل البكر هو ثاني أولاده، لأن البكر مات، فحمل الابن الثاني لصموئيل اسمين: اسم »يوئيل«، واسم «وشني«  أي الثاني.

قال المعترض: «يقول في 1صموئيل 8:19 إن الشعب طلب أن يكون شاول ملكاً، ولكن 1صموئيل 9:17 و10:24 يقول إن الله هو الذي اختار شاول ملكاً، بينما 1صموئيل 10:20 و21 يقول إن شاول صار ملكاً بالقرعة».

وللرد نقول: الشواهد الثلاثة صحيحة، ويكمل أحدها الآخر. لقد أصرَّ الشعب أن يكون له ملك فأعطاهم الله رغبتهم، وهداهم بالقرعة ليختاروا شاول.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1صموئيل 9:1 أن قيس والد الملك شاول اسمه أبيئيل. ولكن 1أخبار 8:33 و9:39 يقولان إن أبا قيس اسمه نِير».

وللرد نقول: الملك شاول هو ابن قيس بن أبيئيل بن نِير. وكان لقيس والد شاول أخ اسمه نير (يحمل اسم جدِّه) أنجب أبنير بن نير بن أبيئيل بن نير الجد الأكبر.

    اعتراض على 1صموئيل 9:17 - كيفية اختيار شاول ملكاً

    انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 8:19

اعتراض على 1صموئيل 10:20 و21 - كيفية اختيار شاول ملكاً

    انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 8:19

    اعتراض على 1صموئيل 10:24 - كيفية اختيار شاول ملكاً

    انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 8:19

قال المعترض: «نقرأ في 1صموئيل 12:11 أن بدان كان أحد قضاة إسرائيل. لكننا لا نجد هذا الاسم في سفر القضاة».

وللرد نقول: بدان هو ابن دان. والمقصود به شمشون.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1صموئيل 14:3 أن أخيا بن أخيطوب كان رئيس الكهنة زمن شاول، ولكن 1صموئيل 21:1 يقول إنه أخيمالك، بينما يقول مرقس 2:26 إن اسمه أبياثار».

وللرد نقول: (1) من المحتمل أن يكون للشخص الواحد ثلاثة أسماء. (2) ولعل أبياثار كان قائماً مقام أبيه أخيمالك. (3) قد يكون أبياثار المذكور في مرقس 2:26 كاهناً وقت الحادثة المذكورة، وصار رئيساً للكهنة بعد ذلك، وأُطلق عليه اللقب الذي ناله بعد معاونته لداود.

    انظر تعليقنا على مرقس 2:26.

    اعتراض على 1صموئيل 14:50 و51 - اسم والد الملك شاول

    انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 9:1

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1صموئيل 15:2 و3 الأمر بقتل عماليق وكل رجاله ونسائه وأطفاله وبهائمه. فهل يصدر الإله الرحيم مثل هذا الحكم المخيف؟».

وللرد نقول: لا يجب أن ننسى أنه مخيفٌ هو الوقوع في يدي الله الحي (عب 10:31). ونرجو أن يراجع القارئ تعليقنا على يشوع 8:28.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1صموئيل 15:35 إن صموئيل لم يعُد لرؤية شاول إلى يوم موته. لكن 1صموئيل 19:24 يقول إن صموئيل رأى شاول يوم تنبأ أمامه».

وللرد نقول: النصّان صحيحان. لم يذهب صموئيل ليرى شاول أبداً، ولكن شاول هو الذي ذهب إلى حيث كان صموئيل.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1صموئيل 16:1 و2 قول الرب لصموئيل: »حتى متى تنوح على شاول وأنا قد رفضتُه عن أن يملك على إسرائيل؟ املأ قرنك دهناً وتعال أرسلك إلى يسى البيتلحمي لأني قد رأيتُ لي في بنيه ملكاً. فقال صموئيل: كيف أذهب؟ إن سمع شاول يقتلني. فقال الرب: خذ بيدك عِجْلةً من البقر، وقل: قد جئت لأذبح للرب». وهذا أمر لصموئيل بالكذب، بينما يقول الله في أمثال 12:22 «كراهة الرب شفتا كذب. أما العاملون بالصدق فرضاه».

وللرد نقول: التأمل الدقيق يظهر بطلان هذه التهمة. ففي 1صموئيل 16:1 و2 أمر الله صموئيل أن يمسح أحد بني يسى ملكاً على بني إسرائيل. ولما خاف صموئيل أن يفعل هذا، أمره الله أن يقدم ذبيحة في بيت يسى وأن يتَّخذ هذه فرصة لمسح الملك، فلم يأمر الرب نبيَّه أن يقوم بأمرٍ غير شريف. ولا ننكر أن صموئيل عندما سُئل عن سبب ذهابه إلى بيت يسى قال إنه جاء ليقدم ذبيحة لله. ولم يكن هذا كذباً، فقد ذهب إلى بيت يسى لهذا الغرض عينه، ولم يكن مفروضاً عليه أن يخبر سائليه بكل ما سيفعله في بيت يسى. كذلك أيضاً إذا سألنا سائل ونحن ذاهبون إلى بيت صديق لنا لنتشاور معاً في شراء قطعة أرض مثلاً، فليس من اللازم في حالة كهذه أن نجيب السائل بأكثر من القول إننا ذاهبون لزيارة صديق لنا. ولا يكون في جوابنا هذا شيء من الكذب أو المكر، فمن حقِّنا أن نكتم سرَّنا عمَّن لا شأن لهم به، أو من نعلم أنهم إذا عرفوه يسيئون إلينا. والإخفاء والكتمان يختلفان عن المكر والخداع، فإذا كان التكتم لغرض صالح فلا اعتراض عليه. وهذا يصدق في الأحوال الحربية والشؤون السياسية والمسائل الطبية وغيرها من الشؤون العادية. كذلك أيضاً في سياسة الله مع العالم ومعاملاته للأفراد يرى بحسب حكمته أن يخفي مقاصده إلى أن يحين الوقت الملائم لإعلانها. فنرى إذاً أن الله لم يرشد صموئيل في هذه القضية إلى الكذب، بل رسم له خطة تضمن سلامته.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

وبهذه المناسبة نشير إلى ما جاء في 1ملوك 22:21 و22 حيث نقرأ: «ثم خرج الروح (روح الشر) ووقف أمام الرب وقال:  أنا أغويه. وقال له الرب: بماذا؟  فقال: أخرج وأكون روح كذب في أفواه جميع أنبيائه. فقال:  إنك تغويه وتقتدر. فاخرج وافعل هكذا». ومن يقرأ هذه الرواية قراءة سطحية يرى فيها كأن الله هو الذي خدع أخآب ملك إسرائيل الشرير. ولكن التأمل الدقيق يُظهر غير ذلك، فقد أراد روح الكذب أن يخدع أخآب، فقال له الرب: «فاخرج وافعل هكذا« أي أن الله أخلى سبيل هذا الروح الشرير الذي قصد أن يُغوي أخآب. ولو لم يأذن له لما استطاع أن يكون روح كذبٍ في أفواه أنبياء أخآب الكذبة. ولكن إذا سحب الله يده المانعة انفتح المجال لذلك الروح الشرير. وقد سمح الله لهذا الروح الشرير أن يُضلَّ أخآب قصاصاً له على عبادته الوثنية. ونرى في هذه القضية مثلاً لقصاص الشر بإنتاج شرٍ آخر. وهذا يرينا أن الله يسمح أحياناً بإضلال فعلة الشر قصاصاً لهم على التمادي في العصيان عليه وعدم التوبة.

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 22:21 و22.

قال المعترض: »نفهم من 1صموئيل 16:10 أن يسى البيتلحمي، والد الملك داود، كان له ثمانية أبناء، ولكن 1أخبار 2:13-15 يقول إن داود هو سابع أبنائه. فهل كان له سبعة أبناء أم ثمانية؟«.

وللرد نقول: كان عدد أبناء يسى ثمانية أبناء يوم مُسح داود ملكاً حسب رواية 1صموئيل 16، ولا بد أن أحدهم مات دون أن يترك نسلاً، قبل تسجيل إحصاء 1أخبار، فسجل مؤرخ سفر الأخبار أسماء الأحياء السبعة من أبناء يسى.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1صموئيل 16:21 أن داود وقف أمام شاول فأحبَّه شاول وجعله حامل سلاحه. ولكنه في 1صموئيل 17:15 يقول إن داود كان يرعى غنم أبيه».

وللرد نقول: قيام داود بحمل سلاح شاول لا يحتِّم أنه كان دائماً عند شاول. لقد كان ليوآب عشرة يحملون سلاحه (2صموئيل 18:15) ولابد أن شاول كان عنده أكثر من ذلك. ولم يتوظف داود عند شاول إلا في 1صموئيل 18:3.

قال المعترض: «الآيات 1صموئيل 17:18-31 و41 و51-58 و18:1-5 و9 و10 و11 و17 و18 غير موجودة في الترجمة اليونانية».

وللرد نقول: هذه الآيات التي يقول المعترض إنها غير موجودة في الترجمة اليونانية موجودة في النسخة العبرية التي هي الأصل الذي أخذت منه باقي الترجمات، كما أنها موجودة في نسخة أوريجانوس المحقِّق الإسكندري، وفي جميع النسخ ماعدا الترجمة اليونانية. وإذا قيل ما هو سبب حذف المترجم اليوناني لها؟ قلنا:  ربما ظن المترجم وجود إشكال في هذه الآيات، وهو: كيف يجهل شاولُ وأبنيرُ داودَ، مع أنه ورد في 1صموئيل 16:16-23 أن شاول طلبه ليضرب على العود أمامه، وكان يستفيق من الاضطراب الذي كان يعتري عقله، حتى جعله حامل سلاح له، فكان ملازماً له؟  فكيف يستفهم شاول عن داود كما في 17:55 وفي الآيات التي بعدها ثم يجيبه أبنير: «لست أعلم ابن من هو». فلما رأى المترجم في النسخة السبعينية ذلك أسقط من ترجمته هذه الآيات وتوهم أنه يحل الإشكال بهذا التصرف.

ولنوضح أسباب عدم معرفة شاول لداود نذكر الاحتمالات الآتية:

(1) كان داود قد تغيَّر في هيئته بعد أن وصل إلى سنّ الرُّشد.

(2) لم يهتم شاول كثيراً بداود، فاعتبره مجرد واحد من رجاله الكثيرين.

(3) كان شاول مختلاً نفسياً، فنسي من كان يضرب له بالعود وقت اختلاله.

(4) عرف شاول داود، لكنه كان يسأل عن أسرته.

(5) تظاهر شاول بعدم معرفة داود حسداً، لأنه رأى عمله العظيم، فعزم أن يضعه تحت المراقبة.

قال المعترض: »جاء في 1صموئيل 17:50 و51 أن داود قتل جليات، ولكن 2صموئيل 21:19 يقول إن الذي قتل جليات هو أَلحانان بن يَعري أُرَجيم البيتلحمي».

وللرد نقول: قتل داود جليات الجتي، وقتل أَلحانان أخا جليات كما جاء في 1أخبار 20:5. وقد وقعت كلمة »أخا« من 2 صموئيل 21 من النسخة التي نُقِلت عنها ترجمتنا العربية، وقد كان المترجمون أمناء في ترجمة النص الحرفي الذي وجدوه. ثم وُجدت مخطوطة أقدم فيها كلمة »أخا« فأُضيفت إلى الترجمة العربية الحديثة.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1صموئيل 17:54 أن داود جاء برأس جليات الفلسطيني إلى أورشليم، ووضع  سلاحه في خيمته. ولكن من 2صموئيل 5:6 و9 يظهر أن داود أخذ أورشليم بعد قتل جليات بسنوات طويلة، كما يظهر من 1صموئيل 21:9 أن سلاح جليات كان في نوب».

وللرد نقول: حمل داود رأس جليات لأورشليم بعد أن صار ملكاً وأخذ أورشليم. والقول إنه وضع سيف جليات في خيمته لا يعني أنه أبقاه فيها، بل نُقل السيف بعد ذلك إلى نوب.

قال المعترض: »يقول 1صموئيل 18:10 »وكان في الغد أن الروح الرديء من قِبَل الله اقتحم شاول، وجُنَّ في وسط البيت«. فكيف يرسل الإله الصالح روحاً رديئاً؟«.

وللرد نقول: لما كان الله كلي السلطان، فإن أفعال الأرواح الشريرة تخضع لسلطانه. وكل ما يحدث في عالمنا هو من عمل الله، أو بسماح منه. وقد سمح الله للروح الرديء أن يهاجم شاول ويستولي عليه، لأنه كان قد رفض طاعة الله، فرفضه الله من المُلك. وسماح الله للروح الرديء أن يتملَّك من شاول يشبه سماحه للشيطان أن يجرِّب أيوب بالخسارة المادية والعائلية والمرض. ولكنه دائماً يحقق مقاصده الصالحة بالرغم من أعمال إبليس.

قال المعترض: »يقول 1صموئيل 18:19 إن مَيْرَب ابنة شاول أُعطيت لعَدْريئيل المحولي زوجة. ولكن 2صموئيل 21:8 يقول »وبني ميكال ابنة شاول الخمسة، الذين ولدتهم لعدرئيل ابن برزلاي المحولي«.

وللرد نقول: هناك احتمالان: (1) ماتت مَيْرب زوجة عدريئيل المحولي، فتزوَّج عدريئيل شقيقتها ميكال بعد أن طلقها داود. (2) أن يكون الأولاد الخمسة من نسل ميرب، ولما ماتت ربَّتهم خالتهم ميكال، فيكونون بنيها بالتربية.

اعتراض على 1صموئيل 19:24 - صموئيل لم يرَ شاول؟

انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 15:35

اعتراض على 1صموئيل 21:1 - أخيا أو أخيمالك؟

انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 14:3

قال المعترض: »جاء في 1صموئيل 28:6 »فسأل شاول من الرب فلم يُجِبْه الرب«. ولكن 1أخبار 10:14 يقول إنه لم يسأل الرب، فأماته«.

وللرد نقول: هناك كلمتان عبريتان تُرجما »سأل« الأولى »شآل« في سفر صموئيل وتعني السؤال العابر. والكلمة الثانية »داراش« في سفر الأخبار وتعني البحث الجاد والتفتيش. فيكون أن شاول سأل الرب سؤالاً عابراً عن مشيئته، لكنه لم يفتش عنها ولا طلبها بكل قلبه. الفرق إذاً هو في السؤال السطحي أو البحث عن الحقيقة.

قال المعترض: »جاء في 1صموئيل 28:8 أن الملك شاول قال لعرَّافة عين دور:»اعرفي لي بالجان، وأَصعدي لي من أقول لكِ«. فسألته العرافة: »من أُصعِد لك؟« فأجاب: »أَصعدي لي صموئيل«. وسألها شاول: »ماذا رأيتِ؟« فقالت: »رأيت آلهة يصعدون من الأرض.. رجل شيخ صاعد وهو مغطى بجُبَّة«. فعلم شاول أنه صموئيل. وقال صموئيل لشاول: »غداً أنت وبنوك تكونون معي، ويدفع الربُّ جيش إسرائيل أيضاً ليد الفلسطينيين«. والسؤال هو: كيف يسمح الله للعرّافة أن تقيم صموئيل من الموت، مع أن شريعة موسى تقول: »لا تدَعْ ساحرةً تعيش« (خروج 22:18)«.

وللرد نقول: كان الملك شاول في حالة رعب ويأس من معركة ضارية تنتظره، وهو صاحب العقل المشوَّش المريض، وكان الرب قد رفضه ولم يعُد يجيبه، فقرر أن يتَّصل بعالم الموتى ويستحضر روح صموئيل النبي ليطمئنه وينصحه، فقصد بيت العرافة لتستحضر له صموئيل. ولم يرَ شاول شيئاً، واكتفى بما قالته له العرافة. وفي تحليل ما قالته هناك احتمالان:

(1) أجْرت العرافة معجزةً بالاستعانة بالقوَى الشيطانية فاستحضرت روح صموئيل.. ولكن هذا الاحتمال مرفوض لأنه وُضِع للناس أن يموتوا مرة، ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة (عبرانيين 9:27) والموتى لا يعودون كما قال داود عن ولده الذي مات »أنا ذاهبٌ إليه، أما هو فلا يرجع إليَّ« (2صموئيل 12:23) وهناك هوَّة لا تُعبَر بين الأحياء والأموات (لوقا 16:24-27) كما أن الشياطين لا يقدرون أن يتحدّوا قوة الله (أيوب 1:10-12).

(2) لم تُحضِر العرافة صموئيل، لكنها كذبت على شاول في كل ما قالته له. وتقول التوراة إن الشياطين يخدعون الناس بإقناعهم أنهم يقدرون أن يتَّصلوا بالأموات، لذلك تقول الشريعة: »لا يوجد فيك.. من يسأل جاناً أو تابعةً، ولا من يستشير الموتى، لأن كل من يفعل ذلك مكروهٌ عند الرب« (تثنية 18:10-12).

    ويتضح كذب العرافة من أنها قالت إنها ترى آلهة يصعدون من الأرض (آية 13)، وإنها رأت شيخاً صاعداً مغطى بجُبَّة (آية 14) وليس في الأرواح شيوخاً يلبسون جُبباً. ولم تذكر شيئاً جديداً عن مصير شاول ولا عن رأي صموئيل فيه، بل كررت آراء صموئيل التي سبق أن أعلنها عن شاول، والتي كان قد سمع بها الشعب كله.

 قال المعترض: «نقرأ روايتين متناقضتين عن موت شاول، أولهما في 1صموئيل 31:3-5 وتقول إن شاول أُصيب بجرح قاتل، فسقط على سيفه منتحراً. والثانية في 2صموئيل 1:6-10، وتقول إن رجلاً من عماليق قتله بعد إصابته».

وللرد نقول: القصة الواردة في 1صموئيل هي الصحيحة، أما قصة العماليقي في 2صموئيل 1 فهي الرواية التي صاغها العماليقي ليرويها لداود، لأنه ظن أنه سيُفرح قلب داود بخبر موت شاول فيحصل على مكافأة. ولكن كذبه لم يحقق هدفه


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر صموئيل الثاني*

قال المعترض: »يذكر 2 صموئيل 2:8 أن إيشبوشث بن شاول لم يمُت، لكن جاء في 1أخبار 10:6 »فمات شاول وبنوه الثلاثة وكل بيته. ماتوا معاً«.

وللرد نقول: المقصود ب»كل بيته« الأفراد الذين ذهبوا مع شاول للحرب. وبحسب ما جاء في 1صموئيل 31:6 »مات شاول وبنوه الثلاثة وحامل سلاحه وجميع رجاله في ذلك اليوم معاً«. ولم يكن إيشبوشث ضمن القتلى لأنه لم يذهب مع أبيه شاول للحرب. كما لم يمُت بعض أحفاد شاول، فقد كان له حفيد أعرج من ابنه يوناثان اسمه مفيبوشث بقي حياً (2صموئيل 4:4).

قال المعترض: «يؤخذ من 2صموئيل 5 و6 أن داود جاء بتابوت عهد الله بعد محاربة الفلسطينيين، ويؤخذ من 1أخبار 13 و14 أنه جاء بالتابوت قبل محاربتهم».

وللرد نقول: لو أن المعترض قرأ 1أخبار 15 لرأى أن داود أصعد تابوت عهد الله بعد أن هزم الفلسطينيين، وحينئذ لا يوجد تقديم ولا تأخير. ولقد أصعد بنو إسرائيل تابوت عهد الله مرّتين، مرّة من بعلة، قبل انهزام الفلسطينيين (2صموئيل 5 و6 و1أخبار 15، وليس من أصحاح 14 كما قال المعترض). فالنبي صموئيل بعد أن ذكر انتصار داود على الفلسطينيين، ذكر إصعاد التابوت مرتين. أما في سفر الأخبار فذكر إصعاد تابوت الله من بعلة ثم انتصار داود على الفلسطينيين، ثم ذكر إصعاد التابوت من بيت عوبيد. ولا يوجد أدنى تناقض بين الأمرين. فأي حرَج على النبي إذا ذكر تاريخ تابوت عهد الله بجميع تفاصيله مرّة واحدة، وجمع الشيء إلى مثله حتى لا يعود إليه ثانية؟ أما النبي الآخر فذكره بطريقة أخرى، وهنا لا تقديم ولا تأخير.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2صموئيل 6:6 و7 أن عزَّة لما رأى الثيران التي تجر العَجَلة التي تحمل تابوت العهد قد تعثَّرت، خاف على التابوت أن يسقط فمدَّ يده إلى التابوت ليمسكه، فقتله الرب. فهل يجازي الله نيَّة صالحة بالقتل؟».

وللرد نقول: (1) يعلّم الله الناس دروساً عن طريق معاملاته مع أفراد مخصوصين، ليكونوا عبرةً لغيرهم. وقد وقع حكم الموت على عزة إنذاراً لشعب الله حتى يحملوا تابوت الله بالطريقة الخاصة التي أمر الله بها في سفر العدد 4:15-20. إن طريقة التعامل مع المقدسات يجب أن تكون بطريقة الله. وكان يجب حمل تابوت الله على الأكتاف لا على عَجَلة.. إذاً قصد الله أن يعلّم داود وجميع الشعب احترام وتقديس كل ما يتعلّق بالعبادة. وعلينا نحن اليوم أن نحترم بيت الله وكتابه وكل ما يختص به، كالمعمودية والعشاء الرباني.

(2) كان عزَّة يعرف شريعة موسى، وكان التابوت في بيت أبيه وجدّه مدة سبعين سنة، وكان أبوه مقدساً ومخصصاً لخدمة التابوت. فليس لديه عُذر الجهل بالشريعة الخاصة بالتابوت.

(3) لكل خطية استعداد سابق. ولا بد أن عزَّة كان قد اعتاد الدنوّ من التابوت منذ صغره، فكان يعامله بغير توقير. وربما افتخر بجسارته لما مدّ يده ليسند التابوت أمام الجماعة.

قال المعترض: «نقرأ أن عوبيد أدوم جتي كما في 2صموئيل 6:10 ولكن في 1أخبار 15:17 و18 و21 نقرأ أنه لاوي».

وللرد نقول: عوبيد أدوم لاوي، وُلد في مدينة اللاويين جت رمون، وكان يعيش في مورشة جت، ولذلك لُقِّب بالجتي.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2صموئيل 7:12-16 «متى كملت أيامك واضطجعت مع آبائك، أُقيم بعدك نسلك الذي يخرج من أحشائك، وأُثبّت مملكته. هو يبني بيتاً لاسمي، وأنا أُثبّت كرسيّ مملكته إلى الأبد. أنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون لي ابناً. إن تعوّج أؤدّبه بقضيب الناس وبضربات بني آدم، ولكن رحمتي لا تُنزع منه كما نزعتُها من شاول الذي أزلتُه من أمامك، ويأمن بيتك ومملكتك إلى الأبد أمامك. كرسيُّك يكون ثابتاً إلى الأبد». وهذا الوعد مذكور في 1أخبار 22:9 و10 «هوذا يولد لك ابن يكون صاحب راحة، وأريحه من جميع أعدائه حواليه، لأن اسمه يكون «سليمان». فأجعل سلاماً وسكينة في إسرائيل في أيامه. هو يبني بيتاً لاسمي، وهو يكون لي ابناً وأنا له أباً، وأُثبّت كرسيّ مُلْكه على إسرائيل إلى الأبد». ولكن الله لم يفِ بهذا الوعد لأن مُلك داود زال».

وللرد نقول: بل حقّق الله وعده، وأنجز ما وعد به بني إسرائيل، فغرسهم وثبّت قدمهم، وجعلهم مملكة عزيزة، ووفّق لداود النبي النصر المُبين، ووسّع مملكته. ولمَّا أتى سليمان تمتَّع بنو إسرائيل بالهناء والرخاء والثروة، واستمرّ المُلك في ذرية يهوذا نحو ألف سنة. 

إلا أن هذا الوعد تمّ بنوع أسمى، بمجيء المسيح من نسل داود حسب الجسد، وليس لمُلك المسيح نهاية. فقد رَمَزَ الله بالطقوس الموسوية إلى المسيح المخلّص، وقد أوضحت رسالة العبرانيين 1:8 أن المسيح هو المقصود بهذا الوعد، فقالت: »أما عن الابن: كرسيُّك يا ألله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامةٍ قضيب مُلكك«.

فهذا الوعد العظيم هو مثل وعد الله لإبراهيم، له معنيان:  (1) ما يختص بنسل داود الطبيعي ومملكته الأرضية، (2) ما يختصّ بالمسيح وملكوته. فالمعنى الأول وهو تتميم الوعد ووفاؤه فيما يختص بذرية داود ومملكته، كان رمزاً وإشارة إلى المسيح وملكوته، بل كان عربوناً وكفالة على حصول ما يختص بالمعنى الروحي في أوانه. والدليل على أن المقصود بهذا الوعد هو ذرية داود الطبيعية تصريح داود بذلك عند ما أوصى ابنه سليمان أن يبني هيكل الرب (1أخبار 22:6-11 و28:5-8).

وقد وعد الله سليمان بإظهار الإحسان له وتهديده إياه بقوله: «ولكن إن انقلبتم، وتركتم فرائضي ووصاياي التي جعلتها أمامكم، وذهبتم وعبدتم آلهة أخرى وسجدتم لها، فإنّي أقلعهم من أرضي التي أعطيتهم إياها. وهذا البيت الذي قدّسته لاسمي أطرحه من أمامي، وأجعله مثلاً وهزأة في جميع الشعوب« (2أخبار 7:19 و20). وقد تحقق ذلك في ذرية داود، فإن الله عاقب ملوك يهوذا على آثامهم. ومع تماديهم على المعاصي، إلا أنه أبقاهم لإنجاز وعده لهم (انظر 1ملوك 11:36 و2ملوك 8:19) فكان الوعد فيما يختص بذرية داود معلّقاً على شرط الطاعة، ولمَّا انحرفوا عن وصاياه جرّدهم عن المُلك، وصاروا عِبرة.

أما القسم الثاني المختص بالمسيح، الذي كان لا بدّ أن يأتي من ذرية داود حسب الجسد فتم فعلاً، فإن المسيح أتى وجلس على العرش السماوي (انظر 2صموئيل 23:5). وقال الرسول بطرس إن المقصود بهذه المواعيد هو المسيح (أعمال 2:25-32). ومملكة المسيح روحية، قال عنها: «مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم« (يوحنا 18:36) فلذا تُسمَّى ملكوت السماء، أو ملكوت الله، دلالة على أن أصلها وامتيازاتها وأعمالها وخصائصها هي روحية سماوية، والمسيح ملكها ليس ملكاً دنيوياً (متى 20:28 وزكريا 9:9) وعرشه ليس أرضياً، فإن عرش مجده وعظمته هو في السماء، وعرش نعمته ومحبته هو في الكنيسة، يعني يملك على قلوب المسيحيين بالمحبة. وعرش دينونته هو في اليوم الأخير، وصولجانه روحي (مزمور 110:2) وشرائعه روحية (رومية 7:12 وعبرانيين 4:12) وعبادته روحية (يوحنا 4:24 ورومية 12:1 و1بطرس 2:8 وفيلبي 3:3) ورعاياه روحيون (أفسس 4:23 ويوحنا 1:13) وسفراؤه روحيون، يُرْسَلون في مأموريات روحية (2كورنثوس 5:20) وأسلحته روحية (أفسس 6:10 و2كورنثوس 10:4) وعقابه وثوابه روحيان (2تسالونيكي 1:4) ونواياه وغايته روحية (يوحنا 3:8 وأعمال 26:18) وملكوته عمومي يشمل جميع الناس من كل صنف وأمة وشعب ولغة تحت السماء. وهي أبدية. ويقوم ملكوت المسيح الروحي بالقداسة والمحبة والوداعة والتقوى والإيمان، والمسيح مالِك على القلوب بالمحبة لا بالسيف والجاه الدنيوي. ولمَّا كانت مملكة المسيح روحية تنازل الله وشبّهها بمملكة داود، ليقرِّبها لعقولنا القاصرة. فكانت مملكة سليمان رمزاً إلى هذا الملكوت، وكان سليمان رمزاً إليه، فإن السلام مدَّ أطنابه في عصره، والمسيح هو ملك السلام الحقيقي.

فيُرى مما تقدم أن الله أنجز ما وعد به داود، فإنه أقام من ذريته مَنْ بنى الهيكل. وأنجز  الله ما في هذا الوعد من الأمور الروحية، وهو إرسال المسيح الفادي من ذرية داود، وبقاء هذه المملكة الروحية إلى الأبد.

قال المعترض: «هناك اختلاف بين الأسماء الواردة في 2صموئيل 8 والواردة في 1أخبار 18».


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

وللرد نقول: (1) نقدم جدولاً بالأسماء في الأصحاحين:

 2صموئيل 8:1   
 1أخبار 18:1

وبعد ذلك ضرب داود الفلسطينيين   
 وبعد ذلك ضرب داود الفلسطينيين

وأذلهم وأخذ زمام القصبة من يد الفلسطينيين   
 وأذلهم وأخذ جت وقراها من يد الفلسطينيين

(آية 3) هدد عزر   
 (آية 3) هدر عزر

(4) 1700 فارس   
 (4) ألف مركبة وسبعة آلاف فارس

(8) ومن باطح ومن بيروثاي مدينتي   
 (8) ومن طبحة وخون مدينتي هدر عزر

هدد عزر أخذ داود نحاساً كثيراً جداً    
 أخذ داود نحاساً كثيراً جداً

(9) وسمع توعي ملك حماة   
 (9) وسمع توعو ملك حماة

(10) يورام   
 (10) هدورام

(12) من أرام   
 (11) أدوم

(13) أرام   
 (13) وجعل في أدوم محافظين

(17)أخيمالك وسرايا كاتباً   
 (16) أبيمالك وشوشا كاتباً


وواضحٌ أنه لا تناقض في الآية الأولى (2صموئيل 8:1 و1أخبار 18:1). فذُكر في سفر 2صموئيل أن داود ضرب الفلسطينيين وأذلّهم وأخذ العاصمة. وفي سفر 1 أخبار قال: أخذ جت وقُراها. ولا يخفى أن جت هي العاصمة. فلا تناقض. فيجوز  أن نسمّي العاصمة باسمها، أو نقتصر على إطلاق «عاصمة« عليها.

(2) أما هدد عزر وهدر عزر، فان الاسم الواحد كثيراً ما يُقرأ بأوجه شتّى، مثل إبراهيم وإبراهام وإبراهم وإسماعيل وإسماعين، والياس وإلياسين (راجع تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 10:16 و19).

(3) ورد في 2صموئيل 1700 فارس، وفي 1أخبار ألف مركبة و 7000 فارس. والمقصود بسبعمائة فارس 700 صف من الفرسان، وكل صفّ يشتمل على عشرة، فيكون سبعة آلاف فارس. ففي محل ذكر عدد الفرسان، وفي الآخر ذكر عدد الصفوف، لأن النصرة كانت عظيمة. أما الألف فهي ألف مركبة.

(4) باطح وبيروثاي مدينتا هدر عزر هما ذات طبحة وخون. طبحة وخون اسماهما باللغة الأشورية، وطابح وبيروثاي اسماهما بالعبرية. واختلاف الأسماء لتنوّع اللغات معهود، فمصر اسمها باللغة الأجنبية «إجِبت« وبالعربية مصر، وعكا اسمها باللغة الأجنبية «أكر».

(5) توعي ملك حماة هو ذات توعو ملك حماة، فلا يوجد أدنى اختلاف (راجع تعليقنا تحت رقم 2).

(6) يورام هو ذات هدورام (راجع تعليقنا تحت رقم 2).

(7) لا تناقض بين قوله أرام وأدوم، لأن أرام عامة تشمل أدوم، وهو كإطلاقنا مصر على القاهرة. فمصر كلمة عامة تشمل الوجهين البحري والقبلي في مصر، ومع ذلك فكثيراً ما نطلق لفظة مصر على القاهرة من إطلاق الكل على الجزء، لأنه لمَّا كان هذا الجزء من الأركان المهمة أُطلق عليه الكل.

(8) ادّعى المعترض أنه يوجد تناقض بين قوله «من أرام« وقوله «وجعل في أدوم محافظين». وكأنه لم يعرف أنه يلزم لتحقيق التناقض اتحاد الموضوع والمحمول والزمان والمكان، وهنا لا يوجد شيء من ذلك. فقد ورد في 1أخبار 18:13 «وجعل في أدوم محافظين« وفي 2صموئيل 8:14 «ووضع محافظين في أدوم كلها».

(9) بخصوص أخيمالك وسرايا الكاتب هما ذات أبيمالك وشوشا الكاتب (راجع تعليقنا تحت رقم 2).

اعتراض على 2صموئيل 8:18 - بنو داود كهنة!

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 3:10

 قال المعترض: «يقول 2صموئيل 10:6 «ولما رأى بنو عمون أنهم أنتنوا عند داود استأجروا أرام بيت رحوب وأرام صوبا 20 ألف راجل، ومن ملك معكة ألف رجل، ورجال طوب 12 ألف رجل». ولكن 1أخبار 19:6 و7 يقدم أرقاماً أخرى،  فيقول: «لكي يستأجروا لأنفسهم من أرام النهرين ومن أرام معكة ومن صوبة مركبات وفرساناً. فاستأجروا لأنفسهم 32 ألف مركبة، وملك معكة وشعبه». وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: كانت بيت رحوب مملكة صغيرة في بلاد ما بين النهرين، وكانت معكة وصوبة وطوب ممالك صغيرة تابعة لأرام. وتتضح سلامة الآيات من الجدول الآتي:

أراميون من بيت رحوب ومن صوبة   
 20000   
 أراميون من صوبة.. الخ   
  32000

أراميون من طوب   
 12000   
 أراميون من معكة   
 1000

أراميون من معكة   
 1000   
 (لا يذكر عددهم)   



 33000

 33000


وكلمة «مركبة« في أخبار أول يمكن ترجمتها راكب مركبة أو جندي. وكان الجندي مدرّباً على الحرب في مركبة، أو راجلاً، أو على حصان.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2صموئيل 10:16 و19 في ثلاثة مواضع، وفي 1أخبار 18:3-10 في سبعة مواضع لفظة هدر عزر، والصحيح لفظة هدد عزر بالدال».

وللرد نقول: وردت في ذات اللغة ألفاظ بالدال والراء. قال القالي: «عكدة اللسان وعكرته، أصله ومعظمه. ودجن بالمكان رجن ثبت وأقام، فهو داجن وراجن». وفي الصحاح: الصمارخ الخالص من كل شيء، ويُروى عن أبي عمرو الصمادخ بالدال. ومادهم، يميدهم، لغةً في مارهم من الميرة. وفي الجمهرة الرجانة والدجانة الإبِل التي يُحمَل عليها المتاع من منزل إلى منزل، ومستطير ومستطيل واحد، يقال استطار الشق في الحائط واستطال (انظر التعليق رقم 2 تحت 2صموئيل 8).

قال المعترض: «هناك اختلافات وتناقضات في 2صموئيل 10:18 حيث يقول: «وقتل داود من أرام 700 مركبة و40 ألف فارس. وضرب شوبك رئيس جيشه فمات هناك». ولكن 1أخبار 19:18 يقول: «وقتل داود من أرام سبعة آلاف مركبة وأربعين ألف راجل. وقَتَل شوبك رئيس الجيش».

وللرد نقول: المقصود بكلمة «المركبة« في العبارة الأولى هو الذين فيها، وفي كل مركبة 10 جنود. والذي يعيّن هذا المقدار العدد المذكور في سفر الأخبار، فإن الكتاب يُفسَّر ببعضه، فيكون سبعة آلاف جندي. وهو يقول «وقتل داود سبع مائة مركبة« والمركبة لا تُقتَل، بل يُقتَل من فيها. والمقصود بعبارة النبي في المحل الثاني هو الرجال، فلا تناقض ولا خلاف.  وقوله فارس في محل وفي محل آخر راجل يُظهر أنهم كانوا يحاربون تارة مشاة وأخرى على الخيل. فمن نظر إلى أنهم كانوا على الخيل أطلق عليهم لفظة فرسان من باب التغليب، ومن نظر إلى أنهم كانوا مشاة أطلق عليهم كلمة مشاة من باب التغليب أيضاً.

 والقول «إليهم« لا يناقض «حيلام«. فإذا قال النبي صموئيل إن داود توجّه إلى حيلام لمحاربة أعدائه، ثم قال نبي آخر في سفر الأخبار إنه توجه «إليهم«  لمحاربتهم، فما الفرق بين الأمرين؟ لقد توجَّه إليهم في حيلام. وهدد عزر هو عين هدر عزر كما تقدم في تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 10:16 و19، وشوبك هو عين شوبك، ورئيس الجيش هو ذات رئيس الجيش.

قال


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

المعترض: «ورد في 2صموئيل 11:3 اسم أم الملك سليمان «بثشبع بنت أليعام« ويناقضه ما ورد في 1أخبار 3:5 «بثشوع بنت عميئيل».

وللرد نقول: بثشوع هي بثشبع، وواضحٌ أن بين هاتين اللفظتين تشابهاً. وقد كان أبوها يسمَّى تارة عميئيل وأخرى أليعام، فإنه يجوز  تسمية الإنسان تارة باسمه وأخرى بلقبه أو كنيته، كما هو المعهود في كل لغة. وكثيراً ما يتغير اسم الإنسان عند حدوث حادثة مهمة، كما تغيِّر اسم يعقوب إلى إسرائيل.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2صموئيل 12:31 عن داود «وأخرج الشعب الذي فيها ووضعهم تحت مناشير ونوارج حديد وفؤوس حديد، وأمرّهم في أتون الأجرّ. وهكذا صنع بجميع مدن بني عمون. ثم رجع داود وجميع الشعب إلى أورشليم».ولكنه يقول في 1أخبار 20:3 «وأخرج الشعب الذين بها ونشرهم بمناشير ونوارج حديد وفؤوس، وهكذا صنع داود لكل مدن بني عمون. ثم رجع داود وكل الشعب إلى أورشليم». وبين الآيتين اختلاف، فإن كانت عبارة صموئيل صحيحة فلتُجعَل عبارة سفر الأخبار مثلها».

وللرد نقول: لا نرى فرقاً بين الآيتين، فهما توضِّحان إذلال داود لبني عمون حتى عاشوا في الذل مدة حياتهم.  ووضعهم تحت المنشار والنورج يدل على منتهى الانكسار والانسحاق، ويعني أنهم صاروا أذلاّء. لقد «وضعهم« داود تحت المناشير ونشرهم! قسوة فظيعة، لكن لا تناقض بين النصَّين.

قال المعترض: »يقول 2صموئيل 14:27 إنه وُلد لأبشالوم ثلاثة بنين وبنت واحدة اسمها ثامار، ولكن 2 صموئيل 18:18 يقول أبشالوم إنه ليس له ابنٌ لتذكير اسمه«.

وللرد نقول: الآيتان صحيحتان، فواضحٌ أن سفر 2صموئيل 14 يذكر اسم الابنة ثامار، ولا يذكر أسماء الأبناء، مما يعني أن أولاده الثلاثة ماتوا صغاراً، فحاول أبشالوم أن يخلّد ذكره بإقامة نصَب يحمل اسمه، وسماه »يد أبشالوم« كما قال سفر 2 صموئيل 18.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2صموئيل 15:7 و8 «وفي نهاية أربعين سنة قال أبشالوم للملك: دعني فأذهب وأوفي نذري الذي نذرتُه للرب في حبرون، لأن عبدك نذَر نذراً عند سُكناي في جَشور في أرام قائلاً: إن أرجعني الرب إلى أورشليم فإني أعبد الرب«. والقول »أربعين سنة« خطأ، والقول »أرام« خطأ كذلك، والصحيح أن يقول أربع سنين لا أربعين، وأن يقول أدوم لا أرام».

وللرد نقول: القول «أربعين سنة« قولٌ مطلق غير محدَّد بشيء، فلم يقل »في نهاية أربعين من ثورة أبشالوم« أو ما شاكل ذلك. فيمكن أن يكون ما حدث بعد أربعين سنة من مسح صموئيل النبي لداود ملكاً، وليس من وقت فتنة أبشالوم. ومَسْح داود ملكاً من الحوادث المهمة التي تُؤرَّخ منها التواريخ، وحينئذ فلا وجه للاعتراض.

وقال يوسيفوس المؤرخ الشهير إن القراءة هي «أربع سنين« فيكون أربع سنين من عصيان أبشالوم، والقراءتان صحيحتان.

أما القول إن كلمة أرام خطأ وصوابه أدوم قلنا: إن كلمة «أرام« عامة، تشمل أدوم وغيرها. (انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 8:1 تحت رقم 7).

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2صموئيل 17:25 أن عماسا ابن رجل اسمه يثرا الإسرائيلي، ولكن 1أخبار 2:17 يقول إن يثرا إسماعيلي».

وللرد نقول: يثرا إسماعيلي بالميلاد، لكنه صار يهودياً. وكان اسمه الإسماعيلي يثر، فصار يثرا.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2صموئيل 19:29 أن داود قسم ممتلكات مفيبوشث مع خادمه صيبا، مع أن مفيبوشث كان بريئاً، وكان صيبا كاذباً. ألا يدلّ هذا على أن داود كافأ الكذب وظَلَم الأمانة؟».

وللرد نقول: (1) كان صيبا واسطة تعريف داود بمفيبوشث، فردَّ داود ممتلكات عائلة مفيبوشث له. ولما كان مفيبوشث أعرج الرجلين فقد أمر داود صيبا بالإشراف على تلك الأراضي. ودخل الطمع صيبا، فخدع داود عندما كان أبشالوم بن داود يقوم بانقلابه الفاشل على أبيه. ولم تكن حالة داود النفسية طبيعية بسبب ظروفه السياسية وقتها، فأصدر حكمه أن يأخذ صيبا ممتلكات مفيبوشث، دون أن يحقق داود في القضية. وقد أظهر الضعف وعدم العدالة بسبب ما كان يمرُّ به.

(2) على أن الذين يوجّهون اللوم لداود يجب أن يرجعوا إلى الاتفاق الأصلي في 2صموئيل 9:10 حيث كلَّف داود صيبا بزراعة الأرض لحساب مفيبوشث الأعرج، وبناءً على هذا يستحق صيبا نصف المحصول. فحصول صيبا على نصف الأرض يعني أنه سيزرع نصف الأرض الآخر كله لحساب مفيبوشث. وهذه عدالة.

اعتراض على 2صموئيل 21:8 -  ميرب أو ميكال؟

انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 18:19

قال المعترض: »ورد في 2صموئيل 23:8 «يوشَيْب بشَّبث التحكموني رئيس الثلاثة هو هزَّ رمحه على ثمانمائة قتلهم دفعة واحدة«. وورد في 1أخبار 11:11 «يشبعام ابن حكموني رئيس الثوالث هو هزَّ رمحه على ثلثمائة قتلهم دفعة واحدة». وهنا ثلاثة تناقضات، أولها اسم البطل، هل هو يوشيب أو يشبعام؟ وثانيها اسم الأب، هل هو التحكموني أو حكموني؟ وثالثها عدد القتلى 800 أو 300؟».

وللرد نقول: يحمل الناس، خصوصاً المشهورون منهم أكثر من اسم، فيكون هذا البطل وأبوه صاحبَي اسمين. والاسم »يوشَيْب بشَّبَث« اسم وصفته، ومعنى بشّبث «الرابض« فيكون معنى اسمه »يوشيب الرابض« لأعدائه. أما الاختلاف في الرقمين 300 و800 فيكون لاختلاف الزمان والمكان، ففي موقعة قتل ثمانمائة، وفي معركة أخرى في بلد آخر قتل ثلثمائة.

 قال المعترض: «ورد في 2صموئيل 24:1 أن الله ألقى في قلب داود أن يعُدَّ بني إسرائيل، ولكن 1أخبار 21:1 يقول إن الشيطان هو الذي أغوى داود على ذلك«.

وللرد نقول: نعتقد أن الله هو الفاعل الحقيقي، فلا يحدث شيء إلا بإذنه. وهو فاعل الخير بإرادته، وفاعل الشر بإذنه والسماح منه. قال الرسول يعقوب: «لا يقُلْ أحدٌ إذا جُرِّب إني أُجرَّب من قِبَل الله، لأن الله غير مجرَّب بالشرور، وهو لا يجرِّب أحداً (بالشرور). ولكن كل واحد يُجرَّب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته» (يعقوب 1:13). ولهذا يُعاقب الإنسان ويُثاب بالنظر إلى ما يختار. وقد قال النبي إشعياء إن الله «خالق الخير والشر« (إشعياء 45:7) فيفعل الخير ويسمح بالشر. ويُنسَب الإغواء إلى الشيطان لأنه السبب فيه. فإذا قال النبي مرة إن الله ألقى في قلب داود أن يعدّ بني إسرائيل كان صادقاً، وإذا نُسب ذلك في مكان آخر إلى الشيطان كان مجازاً.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2صموئيل 24:9 «فدفع يوآب جملة عدد الشعب إلى الملك، فكان إسرائيل ثمانمئة ألف رجل ذي بأس مستل السيف، ورجال يهوذا خمسمئة ألف رجل». وهو يناقض إحصاء 1أخبار 21:5 حيث يقول «فدفع يوآب جملة عدد الشعب إلى داود، فكان كل إسرائيل مليون ومائة ألف رجل مستلي السيف، ويهوذا 470 ألف رجل مستلي السيف». فيوجد اختلاف بحسب الظاهر في نحو 330 ألف رجل».

وللرد نقول: (1) الذي يقرأ 1أخبار 27 يرى أنه كان يوجد 12 ضابطاً، يترأس كلٌّ منهم على الجيش شهراً،  وكان تحت رئاسة كل منهم 24 ألف جندي. فمجموع عدد جنودهم هو 288 ألف جندي. وذكر في هذا الأصحاح أيضاً أنه كان يوجد غير ذلك 12 ألف جندي لأمراء أسباط بني إسرائيل، فالمجموع هو 300 ألف جندي، وهو الفرق بين الإحصائين. فسفر صموئيل لم يلتفت إلى الثلثمائة ألف جندي لأنهم كانوا معروفين عند الملك، لأنهم الجيش الذي كان تحت السلاح، ولم يكن داعٍ إلى إحصائهم. وأما سفر الأخبار فضمَّهم إلى الإحصاء، والدليل على ذلك تعبيره عن الإحصاء الكامل بما فيه الجيش، بقوله ما معناه إن «كل« إسرائيل مليون ومائة ألف، أما صموئيل النبي فلم يقل «كل« إسرائيل، بل قال: «كان إسرائيل».

(2) يقول 2صموئيل 6:1 إن الجيش الذي تحت السلاح كان 30 ألف جندي على حدود فلسطين، وقد أدرجهم سفر صموئيل في الخمسمائة ألف جندي رجال يهوذا. أما في سفر الأخبار فلم يدرجهم، بل اقتصر على ذكر 470 ألف جندي. وسببه أنه لم يكن جميع الثلاثين ألف جندي من سبط يهوذا، ولذا لم يقُل في إحصاء هذا السبط »كل يهوذا« كما فعل في إسرائيل بقوله «كل إسرائيل«، بل كانوا من عدة أسباط. وعليه فلا يوجد اختلاف ولا تناقض.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2صموئيل 24:13 «فأتى جاد إلى داود وقال له:  أتأتي عليك سبع سني جوع في أرضك؟«  وفي سفر 1أخبار 21:12 «ثلاث سنين جوع».

وللرد نقول: حسب سفر الأخبار شدة الجوع والقحط وهي ثلاث سنين، أما سفر صموئيل فأضاف إليها أربع سنوات، سنتين قبل القحط الشديد وسنتين بعده، فإنه لا بد أن يسبق شدة القحط سنتان يكون فيهما القحط خفيفاً نوعاً، ثم يشتد ثلاث سنين، وبعد هذه المدة يأخذ في التناقص شيئاً فشيئاً، ولا ينتهي إلا بعد الزرع، ويلزم لذلك نحو سنتين.

وإذا قيل ما هي الحكمة في اقتصاره على ذكر ثلاث سنين، قلنا إن الحكمة في ذلك هي المشاكلة، وهو ذِكر الشيء بلفظ غيره لوقوعه في صحبته تحقيقاً أو تقديراً، فإنه قال: «ثلاثة أنا عارض عليك، فاختر لنفسك واحداً. إما ثلاث سنين جوع، أو ثلاثة أشهر هلاك أمام مضايقيك وسيف أعدائك يدركك، أو ثلاثة أيام يكون فيها سيف الرب وبأ في الأرض».

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2صموئيل 24:24 «فقال الملك لأرونة: لا، بل أشتري منك بثمن، ولا أُصعد للرب إلهي محرقات مجانية. فاشترى داود البيدر والبقر بخمسين شاقلاً من الفضة». ولكن جاء في 1أخبار 21:25 «ودفع داود لأرنان عن المكان ذهباً وزنه ست مئة شاقل». وفي هذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: القراءة السطحية تُظهِر كأن هناك تناقضاً، ولكن تدقيق النظر يجلو الغموض. فالآية الواردة في 2صموئيل تفيد أن داود اشترى من أرونة البيدر والبقر، بينما ما جاء في 1أخبار يفيد مبايعتين. فداود اشترى أولاً البيدر والبقر بخمسين شاقلاً من الفضة، أي بنحو ستة جنيهات ذهبية ونصف، ثم عاد فاشترى من أرنان الحقل بجملته بستمائة شاقل من الذهب، أي 1320 جنيهاً ذهبياً. وفي هذا الموضع بُني الهيكل فيما بعد. وبديهي أن الهيكل قد استلزم قطعة أرض أكبر من البيدر


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر الملوك الأول*

قال المعترض: «في 1ملوك 3:12 قال الله لسليمان: «أعطيتُك قلباً حكيماً ومميّزاً«. ولكن سليمان يقول في أمثال 30:2 «إني أَبْلد من كل إنسان، وليس لي فهم إنسان».

وللرد نقول: (1) المتكلم في أمثال 30:2 ليس سليمان، بل هو أجور ابن متقية مسَّا، الرجل الحكيم الذي جمع أقوال الحكماء. (2) وحتى لو كان المتكلم هو سليمان، فقد منحه الله الحكمة، ولكنه في تواضع نسَب الفضل كله لله، وقال إنه بلا حكمة.

 قال المعترض: «ورد في 1ملوك 4:26 «كان لسليمان 40 ألف مذود لخيل مركباته و12 ألف فارس«  بينما ورد في 2أخبار 9:25 «كان لسليمان أربعة آلاف مذود خيل ومركبات، و 12 ألف فارس».

وللرد نقول: يظهر للقارئ المتعجِّل وجود اختلاف بين النصَّين، ولكن هناك احتمالان للتوفيق بين الروايتين: (1) ربما كان لسليمان أربعة آلاف مذود لخيل مركباته في بدء مُلكه، ثم زاد العدد في نهاية ملكه إلى أربعين ألفاً، وقد دام مُلك سليمان مدة أربعين سنة، بينما بقي عدد الفرسان بدون تغيير. (2) ربما كان المذود المذكور في سفر الأخبار كبيراً بحيث يسع عشرة رؤوس من الخيل، فهي أربعة آلاف صف، يسع كل صف عشرة، فيكون أربعة آلاف مذود كبيرة هي 40 ألف مذود صغيرة.

 قال المعترض: «ورد في 1ملوك 5:16 «ما عدا رؤساء الوكلاء لسليمان الذين على العمل 3300 المتسلطين على الشعب العاملين العمل». وفي 2أخبار 2:2 «وأحصى سليمان وكلاء عليهم 3600». وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: عيّن سليمان 300 وكيلاً احتياطياً لوكلائه البالغ عددهم 3300، وهذا يتفق مع حكمة سليمان. وقد أخذ كاتب سفر الأخبار في اعتباره الرؤساء وغيرهم من الرجال الاحتياطيين، بينما ذكر كاتب سفر الملوك العدد الأساسي وحده. وما يدل على صدق هذا التفسير تساوي مجموع الأعداد الواردة في سفر الملوك مع مجموع الأعداد الواردة في سفر الأخبار، ففي 1ملوك 9:23 «رؤساء الموكلين على أعمال سليمان 550«. وفي 5:16 أن رؤساء الوكلاء 3300، فيكون المجموع 3850. وفي 2أخبار 8:10 رؤساء الوكلاء 250 وفي 2:18 نجد 3600، فيكون المجموع هو 3850، وهو يساوي ما ورد في سفر الملوك.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1ملوك 7:14 أن أم حيرام أرملة من سبط نفتالي. ولكن جاء في 2أخبار 2:14 أنها من سبط دان».

وللرد نقول: كان أبوها من سبط دان وأمها من سبط نفتالي، ونسبها أحد الكاتبين المقدسين إلى أمها، ونسبها الآخر إلى أبيها، وهذا أمر عادي في ذكر تسلسل النسب عند اليهود.

 قال المعترض: «ورد في 1ملوك 7:26 قوله إن البحر (الحوض) يسع ألفي بث، وورد في 2أخبار 4:5 إنه يسع ثلاثة آلاف بث».

وللرد نقول: كان البحر (الحوض) يتَّسع ل 3000 بث كما قال سفر الأخبار ، ولكنهم كانوا يملأونه بألفي بث فقط ليتيسَّر الاغتسال فيه بدون أن يفيض منه عندما يدخل الكاهن فيه ليغتسل. ومما يؤيد هذا أن عبارة سفر الأخبار تعني »انصباب الشيء فيه لملئه« فيلزم لذلك نحو 3000 بث، ولكن 2000 بث هي الكمية المناسبة للاغتسال فيه.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1ملوك 8:9 «لم يكن في التابوت إلا لوحا الحجر اللذان وضعهما موسى هناك في حوريب حين عاهد الرب بني إسرائيل عند خروجهم من أرض مصر». وهذا يناقض ما جاء في عبرانيين 9:4 «فيه مبخرة من ذهب وتابوت العهد مغشَّى من كل جهة بالذهب، الذي فيه قِسطٌ من ذهب فيه المن، وعصا هارون التي أفرخت، ولوحا العهد».

وللرد نقول: الوقت المُشار إليه في الآيتين مختلف، فكاتب رسالة العبرانيين دوّن كل الأشياء التي وُضعت في تابوت العهد في بدء تاريخه، والتي ظلت موجودة فيه زمناً طويلاً. بينما كاتب سفر الملوك يشير إلى الزمن الذي وُضع فيه التابوت في قدس الأقداس في هيكل سليمان، ووقتها لا بد أن قسط المن وعصا هارون كانا قد أُخذا منه. وليس هذا غريباً إن راعَيْنا الظروف المختلفة التي مرَّت بالتابوت من وقت صُنعه في صحراء سيناء إلى وقت وضعه في الهيكل.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1ملوك 9:26-28 أن سليمان أرسل سفنه إلى أوفير. ولكن جاء في 1ملوك 10:22 و2أخبار 9:21 أنه أرسلها إلى ترشيش».

وللرد نقول: لا توجد مشكلة. كان لسليمان أكثر من أسطول، يسافر كل أسطول منها إلى أكثر من ميناء!

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1ملوك 12:25 أن يربعام سكن في شكيم، ولكن 1ملوك 14:12-17 يقول إنه سكن في ترصة».

وللرد نقول: سكن يربعام في شكيم في مطلع حياته، ثم سكن في ترصة بعد ذلك.

قال المعترض: »جاء في 1ملوك 15:3 أن الملك أبيا سار في جميع خطايا أبيه. ولكنه في 2أخبار 13:4-22 وعظ شعبه ضد العبادة الوثنية، ودافع عن كهنة الله وعن هيكل أورشليم«.

وللرد نقول: لا يوجد تناقض، فالملك الشرير يلقي خطاباً دينياً ليُظهر تقواه أمام شعبه ليحسِّن صورته، وهذا من ألاعيب السياسة. ولكن أعماله لم تكن تتفق مع أقواله. وليس هو أول سياسي منافق، ولن يكون الأخير!.. ثم أن الإنسان يعرج بين الفرقتين، فيعيش لله ساعة ويعيش لخطاياه ساعة أخرى. وقد كان هذا حال أبيا، فيقول الوحي عنه في 1ملوك 15:3 »وسار في جميع خطايا أبيه التي عملها قبله، ولم يكن قلبه كاملاً مع الرب إلهه كقلب داود أبيه«.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 1ملوك 15:33 «في السنة الثالثة لآسا ملك يهوذا، ملك بعشا بن أخيا على جميع إسرائيل في ترصة 24 سنة«. وفي 2أخبار 16:1 «في السنة السادسة والثلاثين لمُلك آسا صعد بعشا ملك إسرائيل على يهوذا وبنى الرامة». ولا يخفى أن بعشا مات في السنة 26 من حكم آسا، وعليه فلا يُعقَل أن يكون بعشا قد صعد في السنة 36 من حكم آسا».

وللرد نقول: المقصود بقوله «السنة السادسة والثلاثين« هو من انفصال عشرة أسباط إسرائيل عن سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين، وقت انقسام مملكة سليمان إلى قسمين: قسم لإسرائيل وقسم ليهوذا. وعليه فتكون السنة 16 من حكم آسا على يهوذا هي السنة 36 من انقسام المملكة. وهكذا جرت حسابات السنين في سفر ملوك يهوذا وإسرائيل وفي سجلات تلك العصور.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 1ملوك 17:2-6 «كان كلام الرب إلى إيليا: انطلق من هنا واتجه نحو المشرق، واختبئ عند نهر كريث الذي هو مقابل الأردن، فتشرب من النهر. وقد أمرتُ الغربان أن تعولك هناك. فانطلق وعمل حسب كلام الرب. وذهب فأقام عند نهر كريث الذي هو مقابل الأردن، وكانت الغربان تأتي إليه بخبزٍ ولحمٍ صباحاً، وبخبزٍ ولحمٍ مساءً. وكان يشرب من النهر». وقال بعض المفسرين إن اللفظة المترجمة «بالغربان« يجوز أن يكون معناها العرب».

وللرد نقول: (1) تهكّم الذين ينكرون المعجزات على معجزة إطعام الغربان للنبي إيليا، وقالوا إن الكلمة «أورابيم« المترجمة هنا بالغربان، هي ذات الكلمة المترجمة «العرب« في 2أخبار 21:16 ونحميا 4:7 والمترجمة »العربة« وهي بلدة بالقرب من بيت شان (يشوع 18:18). وقال أحد مفسري بني إسرائيل إن المراد بالكلمة «أورابيم« عرب، لأنه لا يصح أن نبي الله يتناول الطعام من الطيور التي قالت شريعة موسى إنها نجسة، فمال البعض إلى هذا التفسير، وقالوا إن الذين أتوا إيليا النبي بالخبز واللحم في الصباح والمساء مدة سنة كاملة، هم سكان مدينة العرَبة. وقال البعض الآخر إن الذين أمدّوا النبي بالطعام هم التُجَّار الآتون من بلاد العرب، وبنوا تفسيرهم على أن الكلمة المترجمة هنا »غربان« تُرجمت في حزقيال 27:27 بتجار. ولكن من يمعن النظر يرى أن الجهة التي اختبأ فيها النبي إيليا لم تكن طريق قوافل، كما أن القوافل لا تسافر كل يوم، فلا يُعقَل أن التُجَّار أمدوا النبي بالطعام كل يوم.

(2) لو كان سكان الجهة التي تسمّى العربة هم الذين أمدّوا النبي بالطعام، لوجب استعمال كلمة «عربايم«  للدلالة عليهم، لا «أورابيم».


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

3) كيف يتيسّر للنبي أن يختبئ إذا كان سكان الجهة المجاورة له يسعفونه بالطعام من يوم إلى آخر. لا بد أن ينكشف الأمر، ولا سيما أن الكتاب يقول إن أخآب بذل الجهد في البحث والتفتيش عليه.

فينتج من هذا أن تجار العرب لم يمدّوه بالطعام، ولا سكان الجهة المجاورة له، بل أن الغربان هم الذين أمدّوه بالطعام بمعجزة، فإن الله يُسخِّر مخلوقاته البسيطة والعظيمة لتنفيذ إرادته، وهو صاحب السلطان على المطر والرياح، وهو الذي يُحسن إلى الأبرار ويعاقب الأشرار، فكل شيء بيده.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1ملوك 17:7 أن المطر امتنع عن الأرض، وفي 1ملوك 18:5 أن الملك كان يفتش على الماء. ولكن 1ملوك 18:32-35 يقول إن النبي إيليا صبَّ ماءً كثيراً على الذبيحة وحولها. فمن أين جاء بالماء؟!».

وللرد نقول: يقع جبل الكرمل على ساحل البحر، فيمكن أن يجيء إيليا ومعاونوه بماءٍ من البحر. وقيل إن إيليا حفر قناة حول المذبح (1ملوك 18:32) فيكون أن الماء تجمَّع الماء فيها.

قال المعترض: «أمر الله إيليا أن يمسح حزائيل وياهو (1ملوك 19:15 و16). ولكن في 2ملوك 8:7-15 و9:1-10 نجد أن أليشع هو الذي مسحهما».

وللرد نقول: كلّف الله إيليا بمسح الاثنين، فكلّف إيليا أليشع خليفته أن يفعل هذا، وناب أليشع عنه.

قال المعترض: «في 1ملوك 21:19 تنبأ النبي إيليا بموت الملك أخآب وأن تلحس الكلاب دمه في يزرعيل، حيث قتل نابوت. ولكن 1ملوك 22:37 و38 يقول إن الملك مات في راموت جلعاد«.

وللرد نقول: بعد أن قتَل الملك أخآب نابوت اليزرعيلي وبَّخه النبي إيليا بقوله: «هل قتلت وورثت أيضاً؟ في المكان الذي لحست فيه الكلاب دم نابوت تلحس الكلاب دمك أنت أيضاً« (1ملوك 21:19). فاتَّضع الملك أخآب وتاب، بعد توبيخ إيليا له، وقيل عنه: »ولما سمع أخآب هذا الكلام شقَّ ثيابه وجعل مسحاً على جسده وصام واضطجع بالمسح ومشى بسكوت، فكان كلام الرب إلى إيليا التشبي: هل رأيت كيف اتَّضع أخآب أمامي؟ فمن أجل أنه قد اتضع أمامي لا أجلب الشر في أيامه، بل في أيام ابنه أجلب الشر على بيته« (1ملوك 21:27-29). وهكذا تغيَّرت عقوبة الله له بسبب توبته، ولم يحلَّ به إلا بعض العقاب لما أصابه سهمٌ قتله، فسال دمه في مركبته، ثم غُسلت المركبة في بركة السامرة، فلحست الكلاب دم أخآب «حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به« (1ملوك 22:38). وحلَّ العقاب بابنه يهورام (2ملوك 9:24-26) كما قال إيليا.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1ملوك 21:29 قول الله لإيليا النبي: «هل رأيت كيف اتَّضع أخآب أمامي؟  فمن أجل أنه قد اتَّضع أمامي لا أجلب الشر في أيامه، بل في أيام ابنه أجلب الشر على بيته«. فهل من العدالة الإلهية أن ينقل القضاء من شخص إلى ابنه؟».

وللرد نقول: (1) كان أخآب شريراً، ولكنه عبَّر عن انكسار نفسه أمام القضاء الإلهي، فعافاه الله من العقاب الأكبر. وكان يهورام ابنه شريراً لم يعبِّر عن أي أسف أو توبة، فحلَّ به العقاب الأكبر. (2) كان الملك أخآب يمثل الشعب في عصيانه وفي توبته بصفته الحاكم. وبسبب عصيان بني إسرائيل هدَّدهم الله بالعقاب، فلما تابوا أعلن لهم رحمته. وجاءت معاملة الله متناسبة مع تصرفات أخآب وأعماله. ولما كانت توبة أخآب سطحية، فقد وعد الله بتأجيل القصاص وقتياً، ولم يعِدْهُ بإلغاء العقوبة الصادرة ضده. ولما لم تكن خطية أخآب فردية فقط، بل كانت خطية قومية أيضاً (وكذلك كانت خطايا يهورام ابنه)، فقد نقل الله القضاء من أخآب إلى يهورام ابنه، وكلاهما شرير. أحدهما تاب توبة سطحية والثاني لم يتب أبداً.

 قال المعترض: «جاء في 1ملوك 22:22 و23 أن روحاً خرج ووقف أمام الرب وقال إنه يخرج ويكون روح كذب في أفواه جميع أنبياء أخآب ملك إسرائيل. فقال الرب له: «إنك تغويه وتقتدر، فاخرج وافعل هكذا». فهل يستعمل الله أرواحاً شريرة لتنفذ مقاصده؟».

وللرد نقول: قيلت هذه الكلمات بمناسبة عقاب الله للملك أخآب على عصيانه، فقد جلب أخآب الخراب على نفسه بفساده وكبريائه وعصيانه، ورفض أن يصغي لصوت أنبياء الله الصادقين، فأرسل الله له روح الكذب الذي فضّل أخآب أن يسير معه! فقال النبي ميخا إن الله سمح للروح الشرير أن يضلّل الملك أخآب الشرير بمشورة شريرة.. ولا شك أن الله يُخضِع كل الأرواح له، ويستخدم الأرواح الشريرة لتحقيق مقاصده. وهذا من أعمال سيادته في عالمنا. الجميع في خدمته، سواء عرفوا هذا أو لم يعرفوه. وهذا يمجّد الله ولا يُنقص من كمال صفاته. ولو لم يكن الله صاحب السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة لكانت قبضته على عالمنا ضعيفة واهية، وهذا مستحيل!

ويُسمّى الروح الشرير الذي ضلل أنبياء أخآب الكذبة إبليس «روح الضلال« (1 يوحنا 4:6) «الروح النجس«  (زكريا 13:2) ويُسمّى »عمل الضلال« الذي سيرسله الله إلى الذين يكرهون الحق فلا يخلصون، لأنهم يصدقون الكذب (2تسالونيكي 2:10 و11).

انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 16:1-3.

قال المعترض: «جاء في 1ملوك 22:49 أن الملك يهوشافاط رفض أن يعاون أخزيا بن أخآب ملك إسرائيل، رغم وجود معاهدة بينهما ورد ذكرها في 2أخبار 20:35 و36».

وللرد نقول: نعم كانت هناك معاهدة، وبنى الملكان أسطولاً سافر إلى عصيون جابر، ولكن نبياً حذَّر الملك يهوشافاط من عقد معاهدات مع الأشرار، فانسحب يهوشافاط من المعاهدة طاعةً للتحذير الإلهي (2أخبار 20:35-37).


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر الملوك الثاني*

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2ملوك 1:17 أن يهورام ملك إسرائيل مَلَك في السنة الثانية ليهورام بن يهوشافاط ملك يهوذا. ولكن في 2ملوك 3:1 يقول إن يهورام ملك إسرائيل مَلَك في السنة الثامنة عشرة ليهوشافاط ملك يهوذا».

وللرد نقول: العبارتان صحيحتان، فقد عيَّن الملك يهوشافاط ابنه يهورام نائباً عنه في المُلك على مملكة يهوذا، بينما كان يهوشافاط يقوم بمعركته الحربية في راموت جلعاد مع أخآب ملك إسرائيل. وعندما ملك الملك يهورام بن أخآب على مملكة إسرائيل، بعد موت أبيه، كان ذلك في السنة الثانية لمُلك يهورام بن يهوشافاط، وفي السنة الثامنة عشرة من مُلك والده يهوشافاط.

اعتراض على 2ملوك 2:11 - صعود إيليا للسماء

انظر تعليقنا على يوحنا 3:13

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2ملوك 2:23 و24 قصة بعض الصبيان الذين ضحكوا على النبي أليشع ونادوه: يا أقرع! فلعنهم باسم الرب، فخرجت دبَّتان افترستا 42 ولداً. وهذا في غاية القسوة».

وللرد نقول: قبل أن نحكم على النبي أليشع بالقسوة يجب أن نأخذ النقاط التالية في اعتبارنا:

(1) كلمة «صبيان« المستخدمة هنا تعني شاباً في نحو العشرين من عمره، و استُخدِمت بهذا المعنى عن إسحاق في تكوين 22:5، وعن الملك سليمان في 1ملوك 3:7. فهؤلاء كانوا شبان مراهقين مستهزئين.

(2) لم يقتل أليشع هؤلاء العابثين، بل الذي قتلهم هو الله الذي أرسل الدبتين لافتراسهم، وهو الحكيم العارف القلوب العادل في الحكم.

(3) الذي يضطهد خادم الله يضطهد الله نفسه، فقد كان أليشع يتكلم بكلام الله.

(4) ما فعله الرب بهؤلاء العابثين لم يقدم حماية لأليشع فقط، بل لكل عُبَّاد الرب الذين يمكن أن يكونوا موضوع هزء العابثين.

(5) أمرت شريعة موسى بحلق  شعر الأبرص. وقولهم »يا أقرع« كان شتيمة كبيرة، لأنهم لقَّبوا أليشع بالأبرص.

اعتراض على 2ملوك 8:7-15 - من مسح حزائيل؟

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 19:15 و16

اعتراض على 2ملوك 9:1-10 - من مسح ياهو؟

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 19:15 و16

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2ملوك 8:26 «كان أخزيا ابن 22 سنة حين ملك، وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم، واسم أمه عثليا بنت عمري». وورد في 2أخبار 22:2 «كان أخزيا ابن 42 سنة حين ملك، وملك سنة واحدة في أورشليم، فكيف يكون هذا؟».

وللرد نقول: لا شك أن ما جاء في 2ملوك 8:26 صحيح، فإن عمر أخزيا حين ملك كان 22 سنة. ففي 2أخبار 21:20 نقرأ أن عمر أبيه لما مات كان أربعين سنة. وما جاء في 2أخبار 22:2 غلطة من الناسخ، سببها أن اللغتين العبرانية واليونانية القديمتين لم يكن بهما الأرقام العربية، فكان العبرانيون يستخدمون الحروف الهجائية بدل الأرقام، وبعض هذه الحروف متشابهة الشكل، فمثلاً حرفا الدال والراء في العبرية متشابهان كثيراً. وهناك تشابه كبير بين الحرف الذي يدل على العدد 20، والحرف الذي يدل على العدد 40. وغلطة الناسخ هذه لا تغيّر أية عقيدة دينية. كما أن 2ملوك 8 يصحح ما جاء في 2أخبار 22. وقال المفسر المعروف متى هنري تعليقاً على هذا الموضوع: «لا نجد كتاباً مطبوعاً بدون قائمة تصحيح الأخطاء، ولا تُنسب الأخطاء للمؤلف، ولا تبخس الكتاب قيمته. والقارئ العادي يدرك القراءة الصحيحة تلقائياً، أو يدركها بمقارنة الخطأ بصواب آخر في نفس الكتاب».وقد كان النسّاخ أمناء في الاحتفاظ بالنص الذي وصلهم بغير تغيير، فسلّمونا ما وصلهم كما هو.

قال المعترض: »جاء في 2ملوك 10:13 و14 أن ياهو قتل إخوة الملك أخزيا. ولكن 2أخبار 22:8 يقول إن الذين قُتلوا هم أبناء أخيه«.

وللرد نقول: الحادثتان صحيحتان، فقد قتل ياهو إخوة الملك، كما قتل أيضاً أبناء أخيه، لأن الرب أمر ياهو أن يستأصل كل عائلة الملك الشرير أخآب. ومما يبرهن هذا أن قتل إخوة أخزيا تمَّ بعد قتل أخزيا نفسه، كما يقول 2ملوك 9:27، بينما تمَّ قتل أبناء أخ أخزيا قبل قتله، كما يقول 2أخبار 22: 8 و9.

اعتراض على 2ملوك 12:25

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 14:12-17

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2ملوك 14:21 اسم عزريا، والصحيح أنه عزيا بدون الراء».

وللرد نقول: عزريا وعزيا لقبان يعنيان المدح، فمعنى عزيا هو »قوة الله«، ومعنى عزريا »السامع لله«. فسيّان إذا أُطلق عليه عزيا أو عزريا، لأن كليهما لقب للمدح، ويكون أن للرجل اسمين.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2ملوك 16:2 «كان آحاز ابن عشرين سنة حين ملك، وملك 16 سنة في أورشليم.  وورد في 2ملوك 18:1 و«في السنة الثالثة لهوشع بن أيلة ملك إسرائيل، ملَكَ حزقيا بن آحاز ملك يهوذا. كان ابن 25 سنة حين ملك، وملك 29 سنة في أورشليم». فيكون عمر آحاز  36 سنة. فإذا ملك ابنه وعمره نحو 25 سنة يكون أبوه قد ولده وعمره نحو 11 سنة. وهو غير معقول».

وللرد نقول: (1) اعتاد ملوك إسرائيل أن يشركوا وليّ العهد معهم في المُلك لتدريبه. وبما أن ابتداء حكم حزقيا كان في السنة الثالثة من حكم هوشع (كما في الآية الأولى) وكان حكم هوشع في السنة 12 من حكم آحاز (2ملوك 17:1) يتضح أن حُكم حزقيا بدأ في السنة 14 من حكم آحاز والده، ويكون قد حكم سنتين أو ثلاث سنين قبل وفاة والده. وبهذا يكون عمره عند ابتداء حكمه مع والده نحو 22 أو 23 سنة، ويكون عمره لمَّا حكم بعد وفاة والده نحو 25 سنة.

(2) كان القدماء يحسبون السنة التي بدأ فيها الحكم والسنة التي انتهى فيها الحكم سنة كاملة، فيكون عمر آحاز  لمَّا بدأ الحكم 21 سنة، وحكم 17 سنة. وربما يكون حزقيا دخل في السنة 25 من حكمه، وعليه يكون عمر والده آحاز 14 سنة عندما ولده، وهو أمر عادي.

(3) لا مانع من أن يكون بينه وبين أبيه 11 سنة. قال أبو محمد: «كان بين عبد الله وبين أبيه عمرو بن العاص 12 سنة«. وأعاد ابن قتيبة هذا الكلام ثانية في كتاب «المعارف« فيكون مثل الفرق بين حزقيا وبين آحاز  ابنه، فإن 12 سنة هجرية تساوي 11 سنة شمسية. وحدَّث اسحق بن راهوية عن صالح قال: «كانت لنا جارية بنت 21 سنة وهي جدة».

اعتراض على 2ملوك 17 و18 - متى فنيت أرام؟

انظر تعليقنا على إشعياء 7:8

اعتراض على 2ملوك 18:1 و2 - عُمر الملك آحاز

انظر تعليقنا على 2ملوك 16:2

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2ملوك 18:10 أن ملك أشور تسلَّط على أفرايم (مملكة إسرائيل) في السنة السادسة لمُلْك حزقيا بن آحاز. ولكن جاء في إشعياء 7:8 قول إشعياء لآحاز أبي حزقيا: «في مدة خمس وستين سنة ينكسر أفرايم». وهذا يعني أن أفرايم انكسر قبل تحقيق نبوَّة إشعياء».

وللرد نقول: انظر تعليقنا على إشعياء 7:8

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2ملوك 18:14-16 أن الملك حزقيا افتقر، ولكن إشعياء 39:2 و6 يفيدنا أن حزقيا كان غنياً جداً».

وللرد نقول: في مطلع حياة حزقيا كان غنياً، وكانت تأتيه هدايا من كل مكان (2أخبار 32:23 و27-29). ولكن هذه الثروة ضاعت بعد ذلك فافتقر.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: »في 2ملوك 19 جاءت قصة نصرة الملك حزقيا على ربشاقى، وتكررت مرة أخرى في إشعياء 37. فلماذا التكرار الذي لا داعي له؟«.

وللرد نقول: تكرار قصة معجزة هو للتوكيد، كما كان المسيح يقول »الحق الحق أقول لكم«. وتكرر كتب الوحي بعض القصص لأهميتها وللتذكير بها.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2ملوك 20:1-6 أن حزقيا مرض، فطلب منه إشعياء أن يوصي بيته. ثم صلى حزقيا إلى الرب، فأرسل الله إشعياء إليه يبشَّره أن الله زاد على عمره 15 سنة. وهذا ناسخ ومنسوخ».

وللرد نقول: حسب المعترض الصلاة واستجابة الله لها ناسخاً ومنسوخاً. والحقيقة هي أن الله أجرى معجزة مع حزقيا إجابةً لصلاته، فحاول المعترض أن يجعل عمل المعجزات من الناسخ والمنسوخ! ويؤكد لنا الكتاب المقدس، كما تؤكد اختباراتنا اليومية أن الله يستجيب الصلاة بحسب إرادته الصالحة، فقد يعطي الطلب فوراً، وقد يؤجل إعطاءه للموعد المناسب، وقد يرفض إعطاءه لأنه ليس لخيرنا. وهو يشجعنا على الصلاة بالقول: »اسألوا تُعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يُفتح لكم« (متى 7:7).

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2ملوك 23:30 عن الملك يوشيا «أركبه عبيده ميتاً من مجدّو، وجاءوا به إلى أورشليم ودفنوه في قبره« ولكن 2أخبار 35:24 يقول: «وساروا به إلى أورشليم، فمات ودُفن في قبور آبائه». سفر الملوك يقول إن يوشيا مات في مجدّو، ولكن سفر الأخبار يقول إنه مات في أورشليم».

وللرد نقول: يخبرنا سفر الملوك عن مكان موت يوشيا بقوله: »في أيامه (يوشيا) صعد فرعون نخو ملك مصر على ملك أشور إلى نهر الفرات. فصعد الملك يوشيا للقائه فقتله (فرعون) في مجدو حين رآه. وأركبه عبيده ميتاً من مجدو وجاءوا به إلى أورشليم ودفنوه في قبره« (2ملوك 23:29 و30). أما سفر الأخبار فيذكر أن يوشيا قال لعبيده »انقلوني لأني جُرِحتُ جداً« فساروا به إلى أورشليم وهو على حافة الموت، ودفنوه هناك. فلا تعارض، لأن سفر الأخبار يكتفي بذكر موته، دون تحديد مكان ذلك الموت، ثم يتابع ذكر نقله إلى أورشليم لدفنه في قبور آبائه.

 قال المعترض: «ورد في 2ملوك 24:8 «كان يهوياكين ابن 18 سنة حين ملك«. وورد في 2أخبار 36:9 «كان يهوياكين ابن ثماني سنين حين ملك».

وللرد نقول: لمَّا كان عمر يهوياكين ثماني سنين أشركه والده في الحكم ليمرّنه ويدرّبه (راجع تعليقنا على 2ملوك 16:2). ولم يملك يهوياكين رسمياً إلا لمَّا كان عمره 18 سنة، وهو التاريخ الرسمي لبدء حكمه. وقد استمر حكمه منفرداً بعد وفاة والده ثلاثة أشهر وعشرة أيام (2 أخبار 36:9)، يذكرها 2ملوك 24:8 بالتقريب أنها ثلاثة أشهر. 

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2ملوك 24:14 أن نبوخذنصَّر سبى كل أورشليم وكل الرؤساء وجميع جبابرة البأس، عشرة آلاف مسبي«. وفي 2ملوك 24:16 جاء أنه سبى أصحاب البأس سبعة آلاف، والصناع والأقيان ألف. ولكن جاء في إرميا 52:28 أن نبوخذنصَّر سبى 3023 في السنة السابعة، وسبى في السنة 18 من ملكه 832 وفي السنة 23 من ملكه سبى 745. جملة النفوس 4600».

وللرد نقول: أنشأ هذا الاعتراض وأمثاله حول رواية الكتاب المقدس لأحداث السبي البابلي أشخاصٌ لا يؤمنون بالوحي الإلهي. غير أن الحفريات والاكتشافات الأثرية التي تمت في القرن العشرين برهنت صدق ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس، خصوصاً ما وُجد في لاخيش وفي سجلات الملك نبوخذنصر. وقد هدمت هذه الاكتشافات كل ما كان يُثار ضد التوراة. كما يجب أن نأخذ في اعتبارنا أن السبي البابلي تمَّ في خلال عشرين سنة من الفوضى، ونَقْل السكان من مكان لآخر، وذلك من عام 605 ق.م. حتى سقوط أورشليم النهائي عام 586 ق.م.

ونورد ثلاثة احتمالات لتوضيح ما يبدو متناقضاً في روايتي 2ملوك 24 وإرميا 52 حول عدد المسبيين:

(1) قد يكون أن السفرين يتحدثان عن سبيَيْن مختلفَيْن. فما جاء في 2ملوك 24:12 يتحدث عن سبي جرى في السنة الثامنة للملك نبوخذنصر، بينما إرميا 52:28 يتحدث عن سبي جرى في السنة السابعة لنبوخذنصر. ويتحدث 2ملوك 25:8 عن سبي حدث في السنة 19 من حكم نبوخذنصر، بينما يتكلم إرميا 52:29 عمّا جرى في السنة 18 من حكمه. وقد أشار إرميا قبل ذلك للسنة 19 لنبوخذنصر (إرميا 52:12). إذاً لا يتحدث 2ملوك 24 وإرميا 52 عن نفس السبي.

(2) وقد يشير كلٌّ من السفرين إلى نوعية مختلفة من الأسرى المسبيين. فيذكر أحدهما عدد كل الأسرى، بينما يذكر الآخر عدد الأسرى المأخوذين من منطقة معيّنة. فيتحدث إرميا 52:29 عن عدد المسبيين من أورشليم، بينما يتحدث في آيتي 28 و30 عن الأسرى المسبيين «من بني إسرائيل». وربما قدّم لنا كاتب ملوك الثاني عدد أسرى من منطقة جغرافية أوسع.

(3) والأغلب أن عدداً كبيراً من الأسرى مات أو قُتل أثناء الترحيل الإجباري القاسي من فلسطين إلى بابل. لقد كانوا مرضى جائعين أثناء الحصار الذي سبق سقوط دولتهم. فيقدم أحد السفرين لنا عدد الأسرى الذين خرجوا من فلسطين، ويقدم الآخر عدد الأسرى الذين وصلوا أحياءً إلى بابل.

قال المعترض: »جاء في 2ملوك 25:7 »وقتلوا بني صدقيا أمام عينيه، وقلعوا عيني صدقيا.. وجاءوا به إلى بابل«. ولكن إرميا في أصحاح 34:3 قال لصدقيا: »وترى عيناك عيني ملك بابل، وتكلِّمه فماً لفم، وتذهب إلى بابل«. وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: أول ما قُبض على الملك صدقيا أمر ملك بابل بتقييده والإتيان به إلى معسكره في مدينة »ربلة« كما جاء في 2ملوك 25:6. وفي ربلة رأى الملك صدقيا ملك بابل بعينيه، كما قال إرميا في نبوته أصحاح 34:3. ثم قُلعت عينا صدقيا. وهكذا رأى صدقيا ملك بابل في ربلة، وليس في بابل.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر أخبار الأيام الأول*


اعتراض على 1أخبار 2:17 - جنسية يثرا

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 17:25

اعتراض على 1أخبار 2:18 و50 - اسم والد كالب

انظر تعليقنا على يشوع 14:6

اعتراض على 1أخبار 2:22 - يائير، ابن من؟

انظر تعليقنا على العدد 32:41

اعتراض على 1أخبار 3:5 - اسم بثشبع وأبيها

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 11:3

اعتراض على 1أخبار 3:15 و16 - يوشيا أب يكنيا أم جدّه

انظر تعليقنا على متى 1:11

قال المعترض: »جاء في 1أخبار 3:19 أن زربابل هو ابن فدايا، بينما يقول عزرا 3:2 إنه ابن شألتئيل«.

وللرد نقول: يتضح من 1أخبار 3:16-19 أن فدايا ولد زربابل وأخاه شَمعي، وأن شألتئيل هو عم زربابل الأكبر. ومن المحتمل أن يكون فدايا قد مات بعد ولادة ابنه الثاني شِمعي، فتبنَّى شألتئيل شقيق فدايا الأكبر ابن أخيه. فيكون زربابل ابناً لشألتئيل بالتبني.

 انظر تعليقنا على إرميا 22:30 ومتى 1:12 و13

 اعتراض على 1أخبار 6:16-27 - ألقانة، أفرايمي أم لاوي؟

انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 1:1

اعتراض على 1أخبار 6:28 - اسم ابن صموئيل

انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 8:2

قال المعترض: «ورد في 1أخبار 7:6 «لبنيامين بالع وباكر ويديعئيل. ثلاثة». وفي 1أخبار 8:1 و2 «وبنيامين وَلَد بالع بكره، وأشبيل الثاني، وأَخْرَخ الثالث، ونوحَة الرابع، ورافا الخامس». وفي تكوين 46:21 «وبنو بنيامين بالع وباكر وأشبيل وجيرا ونَعْمان وإيحي وروش ومُفّيم وحُفّيم وأَرْد». فما هو عدد أولاد بنيامين الحقيقي؟».

وللرد نقول: (1) يذكر 1أخبار 7:6 أسماء ثلاثة من ذرية بنيامين، ويذكر تكوين 46:21 أنهم عشرة، لأن سفر التكوين ذكر أولاد بنيامين وأولاد أولاده، وهو أمر معهود بين كل الأمم والقبائل والعشائر، فإن الجد هو الأب الأكبر. والدليل على ذلك أنه ورد في العدد 26:40 و1أخبار 8:3 و4 أن نَعْمان، وأَرْد، وجيرا هم أولاد بالع بن بنيامين، ونُسِبوا إلى بنيامين لأنه جدهم.

(2) وقد ذُكر باكر في التكوين 46:21 وأخبار أول 7:6، ولم يُذكر في العدد 26:38-41 ولا في 1أخبار 8:1، لأنه ذُكر في العدد 26:35 من سبط أفرايم، بسبب زواجه بسيدة من سبط أفرايم، فنُسب إلى أفرايم ليكون له الحق في الميراث، وإن كان أصله من سبط بنيامين.

(3) يديعئيل المذكور في 1أخبار 7:6، 10 هو نفسه أشبيل المذكور في التكوين والعدد وفي 1أخبار 8، وسُمّي كذلك بعد أن صارت عشيرته ذات شأن في عهد داود، فسُمّي بهذا الاسم.

(4) لم يُدرَج ابنان من أولاد بالع، هما أصبون وعيري في بعض الأسفار ضمن سبط بنيامين، ولكنهما أُدرجا في تكوين 46:16 وعدد 26:16 ضمن سبط جاد، بسبب الزواج والميراث (انظر رقم 2 أعلاه).

(5) ذُكر في 1أخبار 7:12 أن شُفّيم وحُفّيم هما ابنا عير، وهما نفسهما شَفوفام وحوفام المذكوران في عدد 26:39، وهما نفسهما شفوفان وحورام المذكوران في 1أخبار 8:5. وذُكر في تكوين 46:21 أنهما مُفّيم وحُفّيم. وتعدد الأسماء للشخص الواحد أمر معهود في كل قبيلة وعشيرة، ولا سيما أنه توجد مشابهة بين هذه الأسماء، وهي مثل تشابه لفظة إبراهيم وإبرام وإبراهام (راجع تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 8).

قال المعترض: «يوجد اختلاف في الأسماء بين ما ورد في 1أخبار 8:29-38 وما ورد في 9:35-44 وقال علماء بني إسرائيل إن عزرا النبي وجد كتابين باختلاف الأسماء، ولم يميّز أيهما أحسن».

وللرد نقول: (1) ذُكر في أصحاح 8 أن أبا جِبعون سكن في جبعون واسم امرأته مَعْكة، وفي أصحاح 9 ذُكر أن أبا جِبعون هو يعوئيل. ففي الأول عبّر عنه باللقب والاسم، وهو معهود في كل لغة.

(2) ورد «تاريع« وفي الآخر »تَحْريع«، و»يَهوعَدَّة« وفي المكان الآخر »يعرة«، وورد »بِنْعَة« وفي المكان الأخر »يِنْعا«. ويوجد خلاف في هذه الأسماء، سببه إطلاق أكثر من اسم على الشخص الواحد. كما أن الفرق بين هذه الأسماء طفيف فكلمة »تاريع« قريبة من »تحريع«، و»بنعة«  قريبة من »ينعا« و»يَهوعَدَّة ويَعْرَة« متقاربتان،  والخلاف بينها كالخلاف بين إبراهيم وإبراهام (راجع تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 8).

اعتراض على 1أخبار 8:33 - اسم والد شاول

انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 9:1

اعتراض على 1أخبار 9:1- ضياع سفر ملوك إسرائيل

انظر  مقدمة هذا الكتاب رقم 3 »هل ضاعت أسفار من العهد القديم؟«

اعتراض على 1أخبار 9:25 - عدد مذاود سليمان

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 4:26

اعتراض على 1أخبار 9:39 - اسم والد شاول

انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 9:1

اعتراض على 1أخبار 10:6 - موت كل عائلة شاول 

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 2:8

اعتراض على 1أخبار 10:14 - هل سأل شاول الرب؟

انظر تعليقنا على 1صموئيل 28:6

اعتراض على 1أخبار 11:11 - يشبعام قتل 300؟

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 23:8

اعتراض على 1أخبار ص  13 و14 - متى جاء داود بالتابوت؟

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل ص 5 و6

   قال المعترض: «جاء في 1أخبار 17:4-6 أن الله رفض أن يبني داود بيتاً له لأنه لم يسبق لله أن سكن في بيت، بل في خيمة. ولكن 1أخبار 28:3 تقدِّم سبباً آخر وهو أن داود رجل حرب وسفك دماء».

وللرد نقول: لا تعارض بين الآيات. فالسببان جعلا الله يرفض أن يبني داود له بيتاً.

اعتراض على 1أخبار 18 - اختلاف أسماء

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 8

اعتراض على 1أخبار 18:3 - ثلاثة أم سبعة؟

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 10:16 ، 19

اعتراض على 1أخبار 19:6 و7 - عدد المركبات والجنود

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 10:6

اعتراض على 1أخبار 19:18 - عدد قتلى أرام

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 10:18

اعتراض على 1أخبار 20: 3 - إذلال بني عمون

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 12:31

اعتراض على 1أخبار 21:1 - من أغوى داود؟

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 24:1

اعتراض على 1أخبار 21:5 - عدد الشعب

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 24:9

اعتراض على 1أخبار 21:12 - سبع سنوات أم ثلاث سنوات؟

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 24:13

اعتراض على 1أخبار 21:25 - ثمن أرض أرونة

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 24:24

اعتراض على 2أخبار 22:8 - إخوة أخزيا أم أبناء أخيه

انظر تعليقنا على 2ملوك 10:13 و14

اعتراض على 1أخبار 22:9 و10 - هل زال مُلك داود؟

انظر تعليقنا على 2صموئيل 7:12-16

قال المعترض: »جاء في 1أخبار 22:14 أن داود جهَّز مئة ألف وزنة من الذهب لبناء بيت الرب. ولكن 1أخبار 29:4 يقول إنه جهز ثلاثة آلاف وزنة«.

وللرد نقول: الخبران صحيحان، فقد جهز داود الذهب في مرتين مختلفتين. لقد أعطى مئة ألف وزنة للبدء والتهيئة، ثم أعطى من ممتلكاته الخاصة ثلاثة آلاف وزنة »لأجل تغشية حيطان البيوت«. وقال: »وأيضاً لأني قد سُررت ببيت إلهي، لي خاصة من ذهب وفضة قد دفعتُها لبيت إلهي فوق جميع ما هيَّأته لبيت القدس« (1أخبار 29:3).


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر أخبار الأيام الثان&#1610*

اعتراض على 2أخبار 2:2 - عدد المتسلطين

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 5:16

اعتراض على 2أخبار 2:14 - سبط والدة حيرام

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 7:14

اعتراض على 2أخبار 4:3 - عُقَد أم ثيران؟

انظر تعليقنا 1ملوك 7:24

اعتراض على 2أخبار 4:5 - سعة الحوض

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 7:26

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2أخبار 7:12 و16 «وتراءى الله لسليمان ليلاً وقال له: قد سمعتُ صلاتك، واخترت هذا المكان لي بيت ذبيحة». ولكن هذا منقوض بقوله في أعمال 7:49 «السماء كرسيٌّ لي، والأرض موطئٌ لقدميَّ. أيَّ بيتٍ تبنون لي يقول الرب؟ وأيٌّ هو مكان راحتي؟».

وللرد نقول: من يقرأ هذين الفصلين بدون تروٍ يتخيل وجود تناقض بينهما، ولكن القارئ المدقق يرى التناقض سطحياً فقط، لأن المعنى فيهما واضح للغاية. وكلاهما صحيح. فنصْدُق إذا قلنا إن ذلك الهيكل لا يمكن أن يحدّ الله، فكان يسكن فيه بمعنى أنه اتَّخذه مكاناً خاصاً لإعلان مجده وإظهاره، ولم يسكن فيه بمعنى التحديد والحصر. الأمر الذي يبدو بغاية الجلاء في صلاة سليمان: «هل يسكن الله حقاً مع الإنسان على الأرض؟ هوذا السماوات وسماء السماوات لا تسعك، فكم بالأقل هذا البيت الذي بنيت!« (2أخبار 6:18).

وعندما كان بنو إسرائيل يتكلمون عن الهيكل كمسكن الله لم يكونوا غافلين عن حقيقة حضور الله فيه بمعنى مجازي أو استعاري، فالله الذي يملأ السماء والأرض يتنازل بالسكنى في قلوب قديسيه. فالقول الأول المقتبس أعلاه يشير إلى أفضال الله التي أنعم بها على بني إسرائيل، والثاني يشير إلى أن الله لا يحدّه مكان.

اعتراض على 2أخبار 9:21 - أوفير أم ترشيش؟

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 9:26-28

اعتراض على 2أخبار 9:25 - عدد المذاود

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 4:26

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2أخبار 13:1 و2 «في السنة 18 للملك يربعام، ملك أبيا على يهوذا. ملك ثلاث سنين في أورشليم. واسم أمه ميخايا بنت أوريئيل من جبعة». وورد في 2أخبار 11:20 «ثم بعدها أخذ معكة بنت أبشالوم فولدت له أبيا».

وللرد نقول: ميخايا هي نفسها معكة، فقد جرت العادة أن يتغيَّر اسم الذي يتولى المُلك، رجلاً كان أم امرأة. وميخايا أو معكة هي ابنة أبشالوم، أو بنت أوريئيل. فإن ثامار بنت أبشالوم تزوَّجت بأوريئيل ورُزِقَت منه بمعكة، فهي حفيدة أبشالوم (1ملوك 15:2) وهي أم أبيا وأم آسا (1ملوك 15:10). والدليل على ذلك أن أبشالوم لم يخلِّف سوى ثامار (2صموئيل 14:27). وقال المؤرخ يوسيفوس إن ثامار بنت أبشالوم تزوجت أوريئيل وولدت معكة أو ميخايا (8:10 و11 من كتاب يوسيفوس). فقوله معكة بنت أبشالوم صحيح لأنه جدها، ونُسِبَت إليه لأنه الأب الأصلي، ولأنه كان مشهوراً أكثر من غيره.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2أخبار 13:3 «وابتدأ أبيا في الحرب بجيش من جبابرة القتال 400 ألف رجل مختار، ويربعام اصطف لمحاربته بثمان مئة ألف رجل مختار جبابرة بأس». وفي (آية 17) «وضربهم أبيا وقومه ضربة عظيمة، فسقط قتلى من إسرائيل 500 ألف رجل مختار». وهذه الأعداد كبيرة جداً، وكان يجب أن يكون الرقم 40 ألفاً وليس أربعمائة ألف، و80 ألفاً وليس ثمنمائة ألف، و50 ألفاً وليس خمسمائة ألف».

وللرد نقول: استكثر المعترض هذه الأرقام التوراتية فقال إنها خطأ. ولكن الدليل على صحتها أنه لمَّا صدر الأمر بإحصاء الشعب كان عدده كبيراً، فورد في 1أخبار 21:5 «فكان كل إسرائيل مليون ومئة ألف رجل مستلّي السيف، ويهوذا نحو 470 ألف رجل مستلّي السيف، هذا خلاف سبطي لاوي وبنيامين». وورد في 2أخبار 14:8 «وكان لآسا جيش يحملون أتراساً ورماحاً من يهوذا 300 ألف، ومن بنيامين من الذين يحملون الأتراس ويشدّون القسيّ 280 ألفاً». وفي 2أخبار 17:14-19 أن رجال يهوذا كانوا كثيري العدد جداً، وليس بكثير أن يحشدوا مثل هذا العدد. وقال المؤرخ يوسيفوس: »لمَّا حاصر فاسباسيان أورشليم قتل من بني إسرائيل مليون ومائة ألفاً، وفي سنة 170 ق م ذبح أنطيوخوس منهم 40 ألفاً، وفي سيرين ذبح الرومان واليونان من بني إسرائيل 220 ألفاً، وذبح في مصر وقبرص في عهد طراجان 240 ألفاً، وقُتل في حكم أدريان نحو 580 ألفاً من بني إسرائيل». فليس غريباً أن أبيا حشد 400 ألف جندي، وأنه قتل في الحرب نحو نصف مليون.

اعتراض على 2أخبار 13:4-22 - هل كان أبيّا صالحاً أم شريراً؟

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 15:3

اعتراض على 2أخبار 15:19 - لم تكن حربٌ 

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 15:33

اعتراض على 2أخبار 16:1 - متى صعد بعشا؟

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 15:33

اعتراض على 2أخبار 20:35 و36 - معاهدة يهوشافاط وأخزيا

انظر تعليقنا على 1ملوك 22:49

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2أخبار 21:2 أن يهوشافاط ملك إسرائيل، وهو في الحقيقة ملك مملكة يهوذا».

وللرد نقول: يُطلق اسم إسرائيل على كل يهودي لأنه من نسل يعقوب الذي لقّبه الله بإسرائيل. ولمَّا انقسمت مملكة إسرائيل إلى قسمين أُطلق على مملكة العشرة أسباط اسم مملكة إسرائيل، وأُطلق على سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين اسم مملكة يهوذا، دلالة على انقسام المملكة. ولكن الحقيقة تبقى وهي أن كل فرد من أفراد هاتين المملكتين إسرائيلي، لتناسله من إسرائيل. وعلى هذا قيل عن يهوشافاط إنه ملك إسرائيل.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2أخبار 21:16 و17 أن أبناء الملك يهورام أُخذوا أسرى، لكن 2أخبار 22:1 يقول إنهم قُتلوا».

وللرد نقول: لا تناقض. أخذوهم أولاً أسرى، ثم قتلوهم.

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2أخبار 21:17 اسم يهوآحاز، والصحيح أن اسمه أخزيا كما جاء في 2أخبار 22:1».

وللرد نقول: قد يتغيَّر اسم الشخص عندما يتولى المُلك، فقد كان اسمه يهوآحاز بالميلاد، وسُمّي أخزيا لمَّا تولّى عرش مملكة يهوذا. وقد يحمل الشخص الواحد أكثر من اسم، فهناك اسم الشهرة بالإضافة إلى الاسم بالميلاد . 

 اعتراض على 2أخبار 22:2 - عُمر أخزيا

انظر تعليقنا على 2ملوك 8:26

اعتراض على 2أخبار 28:1 - عُمر آحاز وسنوات مُلكه

انظر تعليقنا على 2ملوك 8:26، 16:2، 24:8

اعتراض على 2أخبار 28:19 - آحاز ملك إسرائيل

انظر تعليقنا على 2أخبار 21:2

قال المعترض: «جاء في 2أخبار 30:26 أن الفصح الذي أقامه الملك حزقيا لم يكن له مثيل من أيام سليمان. ولكن فصح الملك يوشيا المذكور في 2أخبار 35:18 فاقه في أنه عُقد في موعد الفصح القانوني، وأن كل يهوذا وإسرائيل شاركوا فيه، وكانوا في حالة نقاوة طقسية».

وللرد نقول: القولان صحيحان، فقد فاق الفصح الذي أقامه الملك حزقيا كل فصح سبقه منذ أيام سليمان. كما أن فصح الملك يوشيا فاق فصح الملك حزقيا.

اعتراض على 2أخبار 35:24 - أين مات يوشيا؟

انظر تعليقنا على 2ملوك 23:30

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2أخبار 36:6 عن الملك يهوياقيم «عليه صعد نبوخذنصر ملك بابل وقيّده بسلاسل نحاس ليذهب به إلى بابل» ولكن 2 ملوك 24:6 يقول »اضطجع يهوياقيم مع آبائه« ويقول إرميا 22:19 »يُدفَن دفن حمار مسحوباً ومطروحاً بعيداً عن أبواب أورشليم« و»تكون جثته مطروحةً للحر نهاراً وللبرد ليلاً« (إرميا 36:30). فلم يأخذه نبوخذنصر إلى بابل كما يقول سفر الأخبار، بل نقله من أورشليم، وأمر بأن تُلقى جثته خارج السور بغير دفن».

وللرد نقول: لم يقل سفر الأخبار إن نبوخذنصر ذهب بيهوياقيم إلى بابل، بل قصد أن توجَّه به إليها. ولا بد أن طارئاً منعه عن تنفيذ قصده، فقُتل وطرحوا جثته خارج أسوار أورشليم. أما قول سفر الملوك إنه اضطجع مع آبائه فتفيد الموت وليس طريقة الدفن. وهو الملك الوحيد بين ملوك مملكة يهوذا الذي يغفل الوحي ذكر مكان موته.

اعتراض على 2أخبار 36:9 - عُمر يهوياكين؟

انظر تعليقنا على 2ملوك 24:8

قال المعترض: «ورد في 2أخبار 36:10 «وملّك صدقيا أخاه على يهوذا وأورشليم». ولفظ أخاه خطأ، والصحيح عمه».

وللرد نقول: ليس المقصود بالأخ هنا انتماءه إلى أبيه وأمه، بل المعنى الأعمّ، وهو أنه من قومه ومن مذهبه وعلى لغته وديانته. وقد اعتبرهما نبوخذنصر أخوين أي على حد سواء، لأنهما من بني إسرائيل.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفري عزرا ونحميا*

 المعترض: «هناك سفر ثالث لعزرا قال عنه علماء المسيحية إنه ليس من الأسفار الموحى بها».

وللرد نقول: اعتبر علماء بني إسرائيل سفري عزرا ونحميا سفراً واحداً، وقالوا إن عزرا كتب الجزء الأول منه، وأكمله نحميا. ثم قسموا هذا السفر الواحد في التوراة العبرية إلى قسمين كما نجدهما في كتبنا المقدسة اليوم، سمُّوا الجزء الأول منهما »عزرا الأول« والجزء الثاني »عزرا الثاني«. وهناك كتاب أبوكريفي مكتوب باليونانية مقتبَس من سفري عزرا ونحميا يحمل اسم »عزرا الثالث«. ولم يدخل سفر عزرا الثالث ضمن الأسفار القانونية، كما أن محتوياته واردة في سفري عزرا ونحميا.

قال المعترض: «جاء في عزرا 1:1 أن كورش أصدر أمره بعودة بني إسرائيل لبلادهم سنة 536 ق م. ولكن إرميا 25:12 يقول إن بني إسرائيل يُسبون 70 سنة، في عهد يهوياكين سنة 599 ق م (2ملوك 24:13-17) وفي هذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: حدث سبيٌ في عهد يهوياقيم، جاء بعده سبيٌ آخر في عهد يهوياكين ابنه (2ملوك 24:1) سنة 606 ق م. وبين عامي 606 ق م و536 ق م سبعون سنة.

قال المعترض: «يسجِّل أصحاح 2 من سفر عزرا أسماء الذين رجعوا من سبي بابل بقيادة زربابل، فيذكر 32 عائلة بأعدادها وأسمائها. ويسجِّل أصحاح 7 من سفر نحميا نفس الحدَث، فيتفق مع عزرا في عدد أفراد 18 عائلة، ويختلف معه في عدد 14 عائلة, ويتراوح الاختلاف بين عدد واحد و1100 شخصاً. وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: (1) من المحتمل أن يكون عزرا ونحميا أوردا أسماء العائلات في زمنين مختلفين، فأحصى عزرا عدد الذين غادروا بابل مع زربابل، بينما أحصى نحميا عدد الذين وصلوا فعلاً إلى أورشليم. وقد يكون أن بعض الذين غادروا بابل ليُعيدوا بناء أورشليم عادوا من حيث أتوا، ولا بد أن البعض مات في الطريق. وقد يكون أن عائلة ضمَّت بعض أفرادها إليها أثناء السفر، كانوا ساكنين في بلاد على الطريق. وربما سافر أشخاص غير الذين كتبوا أسماءهم في بابل، فزاد كشف نحميا. فمثلاً لم يرد في سفر نحميا ذِكر مَغْبيش، مع أنه ذُكر في عزرا 2:30، وربما لأنه نوى السفر إلى أورشليم، ثم عدل عن ذلك بعد أن كتب عزرا اسمه.

(2) ولا ننسى أن الشخص كان يحمل أكثر من اسم، كما يكون له اسم ولقب وكنية، مثلاً بنو حاريف المذكور في نحميا 7:24 تُسمّوا في عزرا 2:18 بني يورة، وفي نحميا 7:47 بنو سِيعا وقد تسمّوا في عزرا 2:44 بنو سِيعَها، وغيره.

اعتراض على عزرا 3:2 - والد زربابل

انظر تعليقنا على 1أخبار 3:19

قال المعترض: »يقول عزرا 3:8-13 إن بدء بناء الهيكل بعد العودة من السبي كان في عهد كورش الكبير الذي حكم فارس من 559 إلى 530 ق م تقريباً. ولكن عزرا 4:24 يقول إن إعادة بناء الهيكل كانت في أيام داريوس الفارسي، وهذا نحو 520 ق م. ويظهر من سفر حجي 1:15 أن بناء الهيكل لم يبدأ حتى عام 520 ق م. وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: يتحدث سفر عزرا عن البدء في البناء، ثم التوقُّف عنه، ثم البدء فيه من جديد بعد نحو 15 سنة. فالحديث في عزرا 3:10 و5:16 يشير إلى البدء في بناء الهيكل، ويقول عزرا 4:4 إن الأعداء حالما رأوا الشعب يبدأ في البناء ضايقوهم وعطلوهم. واستمر هذا التعطيل طيلة حكم الملك كورش. ويتحدث عزرا 4:24 وحجي 1:15 عن العودة إلى البناء بعد أن توقَّفوا عنه نحو 15 سنة، عندما أرسل الله النبي حجي ليشجع الشعب على هذا (عزرا 4:24). فأطاع الشعب دعوة النبي حجي وبدأوا يكملون البناء عام 520 ق م أثناء حكم داريوس، حتى انتهوا منه سنة 516 ق م.

قال المعترض: »جاء في عزرا 4:23 أن القادة من غير اليهود هم الذين أوقفوا العمل في بناء الهيكل، لكن جاء في حجي 1:2 »هذا الشعب قال: إن الوقت لم يبلغ وقت بناء بيت الرب«. وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: الأمران صحيحان ويكمل أحدهما الآخر، فقد استخدم الأعداء الأجانب القوة العسكرية ليوقفوا البناء، فتقاعس الشعب الخائف عن إكماله.

قال المعترض: »في عزرا 10:10-44 أمر عزرا رجال اليهود أن يهجروا زوجاتهم الوثنيات حتى لا يزيدوا إثم بني إسرائيل. وهذا يخالف ما جاء في 1كورنثوس 7:12 »إن كان أخٌ له امرأة غير مؤمنة وهي ترتضي أن يسكن معها فلا تتركه«.

وللرد نقول: أُعطيت الوصيتان في زمنين مختلفين، لشعبين مختلفين، ولأسباب مختلفة. فقد أوصى عزرا رجال بني إسرائيل في العهد القديم بالانفصال عن زوجاتهم الوثنيات خوفاً من تأثيرهن الشرير على أزواجهن وأولادهن. وأوصى الرسول بولس المسيحيين في العهد الجديد أن يبقى الشريك المؤمن مع غير المؤمن، إن ارتضى غير المؤمن أن يُبقي شريكه معه، من أجل الأولاد (1كورنثوس 7:14)، وليكون للطرف المؤمن فرصة ربح شريكه للمسيح عندما يرى حُسن سلوكه (1كورنثوس 7:16).. ثم أن المسيحيين ليسوا ملتزَمين بتشريعات العهد القديم، لأن المسيح جاء ليكملها.

اعتراض على نحميا 7:38 - إعمار عاي

انظر تعليقنا على يشوع 8:28

 قال المعترض: »جاء في نحميا 8:17 »وعمل كل الجماعة الراجعين من السبي مظال، وسكنوا في المظال، لأنه لم يعمل بنو إسرائيل هكذا من أيام يشوع بن نون إلى ذلك اليوم. وكان فرحٌ عظيم جداً«. وهذا معناه أن بني إسرائيل لم يحتفلوا بعيد المظال منذ أيام يشوع. ولكن عزرا 3:4 يقول إنه في أيام زربابل  حفظوا عيد المظال كما هو مكتوب«.

وللرد نقول: معنى عبارة سفر نحميا أنه لم يكن احتفال مفرح منذ أيام يشوع مثل هذا الاحتفال الذي أُقيم أيام نحميا، ولا تعني أنه لم تُقَم احتفالات بعيد المظال منذ أيام يشوع. وقد كان احتفال نحميا متفرِّداً بثلاثة أمور على الأقل: أولها أن كل الجماعة عملته، وثانيها أن الفرح كان عظيماً جداً، وثالثها أنه كان يُقرأ أثناء هذا الاحتفال كل يوم من التوراة من اليوم الأول إلى اليوم الأخير (نحميا 8:18).

قال المعترض: «ذكر بعض رجال الدين المسيحيين أن نحميا 12:1-26 ليس وحياً إلهياً».

وللرد نقول: سفر نحميا وحي لنحميا كما قال علماء بني إسرائيل، وكما يتضح من استخدام ضمير المتكلم عند الحديث عن نحميا، وهو يسجل إرسالية نحميا إلى أورشليم والإصلاحات التي قام بها. ويرجع سبب اعتراض المعترض إلى ذكر اسم يدّوع في آيتي 11 و22 من أصحاح 12، بينما كان يدوع رئيساً للكهنة عندما هاجم الإسكندر الأكبر أورشليم (351-331 ق م). والأرجح أن نحميا عاش عمراً طويلاً حتى رأى يدّوع حفيد ألياشيب كاهناً، لأن سفر نحميا يذكر يدوع ضمن الكهنة، وليس كرئيس كهنة.. ويرجع اعتراض المعترض إلى سبب آخر هو ذكر داريوس الفارسي في آية 22 من أصحاح 12. والأرجح أنه داريوس نوثوس (424-395 ق م) المعاصر ليدّوع وليس داريوس كودومانّوس (336-332 ق م).. ويرجع اعتراض المعترض إلى سبب ثالث هو عبارة »كان هؤلاء في أيام نحميا الوالي« التي جاءت في آيتي 26 و47 من أصحاح 12. ولكن نلاحظ أن اسم نحميا في الآيتين جاء مصحوباً باسم شخص آخر، ففي آية 26 قُرن باسم يوياقيم، وفي آية 47 قُرن باسم زربابل، فالأرجح أن نحميا أورد اسمه بهذا الأسلوب وهو يذكر اسمي يوياقيم وزربابل. 

 قال المعترض: «قال المفسر المسيحي آدم كلارك إنه في الترجمة اليونانية لنحميا 12:3 سقط اسمان وبقي الاسم الثالث فقط وهو شَكَنْيا، كما سقطت من نحميا 12 الآيات 4-6 و9 و37-41 وأسقط المترجم في العربية من آية 1-26 و29».

وللرد نقول: هذه الآيات موجودة في الأصل العبري الذي يجب أن يعوَّل عليه ويُرجع إليه، ويمكن دائماً إصلاح الترجمة، فالترجمة ليست وحياً، لكنها نقل الوحي إلى لغة أخرى. ومن يراجع الترجمة العربية التي بين أيدينا يكتشف أن كل الآيات موجودة.. ولو حدث أن أحد المترجمين أسقط هذه الآيات فإن محتوياتها موجودة في أماكن أخرى من كتاب الله، فهي تحوي أسماء الذين أتوا من السبي، وقد ذُكرت في سفري عزرا وأخبار الأيام وغيرهما. فإذا أخطأ مترجمٌ وأسقطهما من مكان فإنهما باقيتان في مكان آخر.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر أستير*

قال المعترض: «اختلفوا في النبي الذي كتب سفر أستير».

وللرد نقول: أوحى الله إلى أحد أنبيائه أن يكتب هذا السفر، لا نفرِّق بين أنبيائه. قال يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي إن الكاتب هو مُردَخاي الذي ربَّى أستير ابنة عمه، وأنه كتبه ليُحفَظ في سجلات مملكة فارس، ولم يذكر فيه اسم الله لأنه كان يعلم أن الفارسيين سيستبدلون اسم الله باسم أصنامهم. واستند بعض مفسري اليهود إلى ما جاء في أستير 9:20 »وكتب مُردخاي هذه الأمور« وقالوا إن الكاتب هو مردخاي، الذي صار الرجل الثاني في مملكة الملك أحشويروش. والحقيقة هي أنه لا يمكن أن يجزم أحدُ باسم النبي الذي استخدمه الله ليكتب سفر أستير.

قال المعترض: »كيف يكون سفر أستير من وحي الله وهو يخلو من ذكر اسم الله؟«.

وللرد نقول: خشي الكاتب أن يذكر اسم الله لئلا يستبدل رجال سجلات مملكة فارس اسم الله باسم آلهتهم وهم يحفظون السفر في السجلات الملكية. وإن خلا السفر من ذكر اسم الله فهو لا يخلو من عمل يد الله، كما قال مردخاي لابنة عمه أستير بعد أن جلست على عرش المملكة: »ومن يعلم، إن كنتِ لوقتٍ مثل هذا وصلتِ إلى المُلك؟« (أستير 4:14). ويكشف السفر كيف أن الله يدير الكون ليحقِّق مقاصده السامية، وكيف ينفِّذ البشر إرادته الصالحة إن طوعاً وإن كرهاً.

قال المعترض: «عشر آيات في الأصحاح العاشر وستة أصحاحات من (الأصحاح 11 إلى 16) من سفر أستير ليست من وحي إلهي».

وللرد نقول:  حافظ بنو إسرائيل على هذا السفر بغاية الحرص، ولا يوجد عندهم عشر آيات من الأصحاح 10، ولا ستة أصحاحات من 11 إلى 16. ولا شك أنهم هم الذين يُرجَع إليهم ويُعوّل عليهم في حفظ كتبهم المقدسة وتواريخ حوادثهم العجيبة.. إنما لسفر أستير صيغتان، صيغة قصيرة هي الأصل العبري الذي يُركن إليه، وصيغة طويلة هي الترجمة اليونانية، وهي التي يشير إليها المعترض. كما أن الترجمة اليونانية تشتمل على ملحق يشرح أصل الترجمة اليونانية. وقد ترجم القديس إيرونيموس هذه الإضافات.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول الأسفار الشعرية*

شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر أيوب


قال المعترض: «قال العالِم اليهودي مايمونيدس إن أيوب شخص رمزي، ووافقه على ذلك بعض علماء المسيحيين».

وللرد نقول:  قال بعض علماء اليهود إن سفر أيوب قصة رمزية، ورَدَت في قالب مثَل، الغاية منها التعليم، وكان أولهم «مايمونيدس« ووافقه على ذلك بعض علماء المسيحيين. ولكن أغلب علماء الدين قالوا إن أيوب شخصية حقيقية. يكفي أن تقرأ الآية الأولى من السفر لتدرك تاريخية شخصية أيوب، وهي تقول: »كان رجلٌ في أرض عوص اسمه أيوب، وكان هذا الرجل كاملاً ومستقيماً، يتَّقي الله ويحيد عن الشر«. قال هورن: «سفر أيوب قصيدة بليغة تتكلم عن شخص له وجود حقيقي«. ونحن في غِنى عن روايات وهميَّة تعلّمنا أن الأتقياء يتعرَّضون للمصائب والبلايا، فإن الله سمح بعنايته بحدوث مثل هذه الحوادث في كل زمان ومكان. وهناك أدلة خارجية على أن أيوب كان شخصاً حقيقياً وليس وهمياً، منها قول حزقيال النبي: «إن أخطأَتْ إليَّ أرضٌ.. وكان فيها هؤلاء الرجال الثلاثة: نوح ودانيال وأيوب، فإنهم.. إنما يخلِّصون أنفسهم ببرِّهم« (حزقيال 14:13 و14) وقول الرسول يعقوب: «ها نحن نطوّب الصابرين. قد سمعتم بصبر أيوب، ورأيتم عاقبة الرب، لأن الرب كثير الرحمة ورؤوف« (يعقوب 5:11). ولا يُعقَل أن النبي حزقيال والرسول يعقوب اللذين يكتبان بوحي إلهي يستشهدان بقصة وهميَّة يجعلانها درساً في الصبر، وبرهاناً على رحمة الله.

وهناك أدلة داخلية على أن أيوب كان شخصاً حقيقياً، منها ذِكر أسماء الأشخاص والأماكن والوقائع التي حدثت فيها هذه القصة التاريخية، مثل أسماء أولاده وأعمالهم وزوجته وأصحابه.

عصر وجوده: وقال هورن عن عصر أيوب: «قال البعض إنه كان في عصر موسى، لأن أسلوبه يشبه أساليب موسى. وقال البعض الآخر إنه كان في عصر قضاة بني إسرائيل، وقال البعض إنه كان معاصراً لسليمان ولملكة سبا، وقال غيرهم إنه كان معاصراً لنبوخذنصَّر، أو لأحشويروش أو أرتحششتا. إنما الأمر الأكيد المُجْمَع عليه هو أن عصر أيوب كان قديماً جداً، فالعادات المذكورة في هذا السفر مختصة بذرية إبراهيم أب الإسرائيليين والإسماعيليين والأدوميين«.

وبعد أن أورد هورن هذه الآراء قال: «غير أنه يمكن الاستدلال على عصر أيوب من الحوادث المهمة الآتية، وهي:

(1) تبرهن التوراة أن بلوى أيوب حدثت قبل خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر، أي قبل عام 1445 ق م، فإنه لم يذكر عجائب ومعجزات الخروج من مصر، مثل انشقاق البحر الأحمر، ونزول المَن والسلوى، مع أن هذه المعجزات حصلت في البلاد المجاورة لبلاد أيوب.

(2) جرت أحداث سفر أيوب قبل ارتحال إبراهيم إلى أرض كنعان، لأنه لم يذكر سدوم وعمورة ومدن السهل، مع أنها كانت قريبة من أدوم بلاد أيوب.

(3) يدل طول مدة عمر أيوب على أنه كان في عصر الآباء، فإنه عاش بعد بلواه 140 سنة.

(4) استُدِل من بعض عباراته أنه كان قريباً لسام بن نوح.

(5) مما يدل على قِدَم هذا السفر العادات التي ذُكِرت فيه، فأشار إلى الكتابة بالنقر في الصخر (19:24) وهي عادة قديمة. وحُسبت ثروته بمواشيه (42:12) وكان أيوب رئيس كهنة لعائلته كالعادة الجارية في عصر الآباء الأقدمين (تكوين 8:20).

(6) لم تكن عادات التذلل للأمراء والشرفاء التي كانت جارية في مصر وبلاد الفُرس والشرق معروفة في بلاد العرب في ذلك العصر. ومع أن أيوب كان من أشراف الشرق وعظمائه إلا أنه لم يملقه أحد.

 (7) مما يدل على قِدَم هذا السفر أيضاً لغة أيوب وأصحابه. ومع أنهم أدوميون إلا أنهم كانوا يتكلمون بالعبرية، مما يدل على أنهم كانوا في العصر الذي كان يتكلم فيه الإسرائيليون والأدوميون والعرب باللغة العبرية، ولم تكن تفرَّعت إلى لغات أخرى.

بلد أيوب: يقول سفر أيوب إنه عاش في أرض عوص (1:1) واختلف الجغرافيون في موقعها، فبرهن العلاّمة «بوخارت«  على أنها في برية بلاد العرب. وقال «ياهن«  إن عوص هي «وادي دمشق«.  غير أن الأسقف لورث وغيره برهنوا أن عوص هي في «أدوم«  (مراثي 4:21). وعوص كان حفيد سعير الحوري (تكوين 36:20 و21 و28 و1أخبار 1:38 و42) الذي سكن البلاد الجبلية التي سُمّيت باسمه قبل عصر إبراهيم، غير أن الأدوميين طردوا ذريته وأخذوا بلادهم (تثنية 2:12). فأدوم هي جزء من برية بلاد العرب في أقصى جنوب أرض سبط يهوذا (عدد 34:3 ويشوع 15:1 و21) فكانت أرض عوص بين مصر وفلسطين (إرميا 25:20) فإن النبي إرميا ذكر الأماكن والأمم بالترتيب من مصر إلى بابل  (إرميا 46:1).

كاتب السفر: لا ندري من هو النبي الذي كتب هذا السفر. قال البعض إنه أليهو، أو أيوب، أو موسى، أو سليمان، أو إشعياء، أو نبي من عصر الملك منسى، أو حزقيال أو عزرا. وظنَّ لايتفوت أن الآيتين 32:16 و17 تدلان على أنه أليهو. وقال لوثر إنه سليمان. وقال كثيرون إنه موسى. ولكن بما أنه لا توجد أدنى إشارة إلى حادثة من تاريخ بني إسرائيل فلا يكون موسى. وذهب الأسقف «لورث« و«شولتنس« و«بترس« وغيرهم إلى أنه أيوب، وهو القول الصحيح.. على أن تحديد اسم الكاتب ليس مسألة جوهرية في تقرير قانونية السفر، ولا في أنه وحي من عند الله.

قال المعترض: «جاء في أيوب 1:7 «فقال الرب للشيطان: من أين جئت؟ فأجاب الشيطان: من الجولان في الأرض ومن التمشّي فيها». وهذا منقوضٌ بقوله في رسالة يهوذا 6 «والملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام«، وبقوله في 2 بطرس 2:4 «في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم، وسلَّمهم محروسين للقضاء».

وللرد نقول: يصف الرسول يهوذا الشياطين بأنهم «ملائكة«  خلقهم الله من أسمى الرُّتب لخدمته، ولكنهم أخطأوا ولم يحفظوا «رئاستهم«  أي طهارتهم الأصلية ومقامهم الذي كان لهم في السماء، و«تركوا مسكنهم« الذي هو السماء باختيارهم، لأنهم لم يرضوا بحالهم في السماء، فلم يشفق الله عليهم وعاقبهم بأن طرحهم في جهنم في سلاسل الظلام (2 بطرس 2:4) وذلك إلى يوم الدينونة العظيم.

وقوله «حفظهم« و«طرحهم« هو تعبير بالماضي عن المستقبل، لحتمية حدوث الأمر. فأنت تتحدث عن شيء قادم بصيغة الماضي، لأنك متأكد من وقوعه.. وقوله «طرحهم« و«في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم« قد تعني أن في «طول« سلاسل الظلام ما يمنعهم من الرجوع إلى المسكن النوراني الأول، ولكنها لا تمنعهم من الجولان بين الناس لخداعهم وتضليلهم. وقد اعتبر الرسول يهوذا الظلام المحيط بالشياطين كالقيود الأبدية التي تبقى بلا تغيير. والشياطين كأنها مسجونة في سجن لا يدخله شيء من النور، فلا فرصة عندها للتوبة. وبعد الدينونة يطرحهم الله في النار الأبدية المعدَّة لهم (متى 25:41).

قال المعترض: «جاء في أيوب 1:19 و8:4 أن كل أولاد أيوب ماتوا. لكن يبدو من أيوب 19:17 أن بعضهم كان حياً لأن أيوب يقول: «خَمَمْتُ عند أبناء أحشائي».

وللرد نقول: التعبير «أبناء أحشائي« يعني الأبناء والأحفاد، والأشقَّاء، كما يعني كل أقرباء الدم.

قال المعترض: «جاء في أيوب 2:3 «فقال الرب للشيطان: هل جعلت قلبك على عبدي أيوب لأنه ليس مثله في الأرض، رجل كامل ومستقيم يتّقي الله ويحيد عن الشر، وإلى الآن متمسك بكماله، وقد هيَّجتَني عليه لأبتلعه بلا سبب؟». ولكن يناقضه ما جاء في أمثال 12:21 «لا يصيب الصدِّيق شر. أما الأشرار فيمتلئون سوءاً».

وللرد نقول: يقول الكتاب إن الصدِّيق لا يصيبه شر، وإن أيوب البار كابد آلاماً هائلة.. والحل موجود في مدلول كلمة «شر« التي معناها في سفر الأمثال «ضرر أو أذى». فهل أصاب أيوب شرٌّ بهذا المعنى؟ كلا البتة!  لأن آلام أيوب كانت وقتية، وزادته معرفةً بالله وطرقه، وطهَّرته، وكانت الوسيلة التي جاءته بقوة وأفراح لم يسبق له أن اختبرها. وتحقَّق فيه قول الرسول بولس «كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله» (رومية 8:28). والقول «كل الأشياء« هنا يشمل الآلام التي يسمح بها الله. فيمكننا إذاً أن نقول إن المؤمن الحقيقي لا يمكن أن يصيبه ما يُقال إنه «شر». حقاً إن نصيب أيوب كان ظاهره آلاماً مرة ولكن إلى حين. وفي الواقع أن نصيبه كان أسعد وأسمى نصيب، الأمر الذي يتَّضح من نهاية سفره.

أيوب إذا هو الصِّدِّيق الذي سمح الله للشيطان أن يمتحنه، ولكن لن يصيبه الشر في النهاية. لقد أثبت الله أنه يرعى أتقياءه، فحفظ أيوب من أن يجدّف على الله ويكفر بالرغم من شدة بلواه.

صحيح أن أيوب لعن يوم مولده، ولكنه لم ينسب لله لوماً. لقد تمنى الموت لنفسه لكنه اعترف بضعفه أمام قوة الله، وبحقارته أمام عظمة الله. ويخرج أيوب من تجربته وهو يطلب رضا الله وغفرانه. وردَّ الربُّ إلى أيوب ما ضاع منه بعد أن صلى لأجل أصحابه، وزاده من كل شيء ضعفاً، إلا الزوجة. وبارك الرب آخرة أيوب أكثر من بدايته. ولم يتمكن الشر من أيوب في النهاية، فالشر لن يسود الصدِّيق، لأنه تحت النعمة.

قال المعترض: «ورد في أيوب 7:9 «السحاب يضمحل ويزول، هكذا الذي ينزل إلى الهاوية لا يصعد». وفي 14:12 «الإنسان يضطجع ولا يقوم. لا يستيقظون حتى لا تبقى السموات، ولا ينتبهون من نومهم». وفي آية 14 «إن مات رجل أفيحيا؟ كل أيام جهادي أصبر إلى أن يأتي بدلي«. وهذا إنكار للبعث من الأموات».

وللرد نقول: تدل هذه الآيات على أنه إذا تُوفي الإنسان لا يعود ثانية إلى الأرض، ولا يعاشر أصحابه السابقين. وهذا مثل القول: «كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه. كل من عليها فان». فالآيات التي أوردها المعترض من سفر أيوب تدل على فناء الدنيا وزوالها، ولا علاقة بينها وبين البعث من الأموات.

قال المعترض: «قال أيوب »السحاب يضمحل ويزول. هكذا الذي ينزل إلى الهاوية لا يصعد« (أيوب 7:9) ويقول أيضاً: »الإنسان يضجع ولا يقوم. لا يستيقظون حتى لا تبقى السماوات، ولا ينتبهون من نومهم« (أيوب 14:12). وهذا يعني أنه لم يكن يؤمن بالبعث والقيامة، وعليه فإن المسيح لم يُقِم موتى، وأن قيامة المسيح من الأموات باطلة».

وللرد نقول: نصوص كتب الله المنزَلة ناطقة بأن المسيح أحيا الموتى، ولا يُنكِر إحياء المسيح للموتى إلا الملحدون الذين لا يعتقدون بالأنبياء ولا بالمعجزات.. ولا يمكن أن ينكر نبي الله أيوب البعث والنشور، وهو الذي يقول: «لأني وإن تبرَّرت لا أجاوب، بل أسترحم ديَّاني« (أيوب 9:15). ويقول: «أما أنا فقد علمتُ أن وليّي حي، والآخِرُ على الأرض يقوم. وبعد أن يُفنى جلدي هذا، وبدون جسدي أرى الله. الذي أراه أنا لنفسي، وعيناي تنظران وليس آخَر« (أيوب 19:25-27). أما صلب المسيح وموته وقيامته فقامت عليها الأدلة والبراهين، وبلغ مبلغ التواتر بحيث لا ينكره إلا مُنكر الحقائق.

أما قول أيوب في أصحاح 7:9 إن الذي ينزل إلى الهاوية لا يصعد، فيوضحه في آية 10 بقوله إنه لا يعود إلى بيته الأرضي، ولا يعرفه أصدقاؤه بعد. أما قوله »لا يستيقظون حتى لا تبقى السماوات« فمعناه أنهم يستيقظون يوم القيامة عندما يخلق الله سماوات جديدة وأرضاً جديدة يسكن فيها البر.

قال المعترض: «جاء في أيوب 26:7 أن الله يعلّق الأرض على لا شيء، ولكن مزمور 24:2 يقول إن الله أسس الأرض على البحار».

وللرد نقول: القولان صحيحان، فالأرض أعلى من البحر، والبحر لا يغطيها. كما أن الأرض معلَّقة تدور في الفضاء بلا أعمدة تسندها.

قال المعترض: «ورد في أيوب 42:17 «ثم مات أيوب شيخاً وشبعان الأيام« وهو ختام النسخة العبرية، ولكن زِيد في الترجمة اليونانية بعد هذه الخاتمة قوله «وسيُبعث ثانية مع الذين يبعثهم الرب».

وللرد نقول: العبارة الزائدة في الترجمة اليونانية غير موجودة في الأصل العبري، وإنما أتى بها المترجم من ذات سفر أيوب، حيث يقول أيوب: «أما أنا فقد علمتُ أن وليّي حي، والآخِرُ على الأرض يقوم. وبعد أن يُفنَى جلدي هذا، وبدون جسدي أرى الله. الذي أراه أنا لنفسي، وعيناي تنظران وليس آخَر« (أيوب 19:25-27). وفي هذا تكلم أيوب على أنه سيُبعث ثانية. والمعوَّل عليه دائماً هو الأصل العبري، لا الترجمات.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر المزامير*

قال المعترض: »يطلقون على سفر المزامير اسم مزامير داود، لكن هناك مزامير للنبي موسى والملك سليمان، وبني قورح وغيرهم. وهذا تخبُّط«.

وللرد نقول: أوحى الله بالروح القدس إلى مجموعة من أنبيائه بكتابة المزامير، لا نفرِّق بين أحدٍ منهم. ومن الأدلة على وحي هذا السفر أن أنبياء العهد القديم أشاروا إليه، وشهد له المسيح مصدر كل حكمة، كما شهد له رسله الكرام. وأقدم الترنيمات التي أُوحي بها كانت لكليم الله موسى (خروج 15) ثم ترنيمتي النبيتين دبورة (قضاة 5) وحنة (1صموئيل 2). سفر المزامير إذاً وحيٌ لداود ولبعض الأنبياء الذين كانوا قبله، ولبعض الأنبياء الذين أرسلهم الله بعده. وقد أُطلق عليه اسم »مزامير النبي داود« من باب التغليب، لأننا من دراسة عناوين المزامير نكتشف أن داود كتب 73 مزموراً، ولأنه اشتهر بهذه المزامير وبعزف الموسيقى، حتى سُمّي «مرنّم إسرائيل الحلو« (2صموئيل 23:1). وعلاوة على ما جاء في عناوين المزامير يتَّضح لنا من دراسة العهد القديم أن داود كتب مزموري 96 و105 (راجع 1أخبار 16:23-26 و1أخبار 16:7-22)، ويعزو العهد الجديد إليه أيضاً أنه كتب مزمور 2 (أعمال 4:25) ومزمور 95 (عبرانيين 4:7). وكتب آساف 12 مزموراً، وأولاد قورح 10 مزامير، وسليمان مزموري 72 و127، وهيمان مزمور 88، وإيثان مزمور 89، وموسى مزمور 90. وهناك 49 مزموراً لا نعرف من كتبها. وقد جمع النبي عزرا هذه المزامير بإرشاد الروح القدس في كتاب واحد. 

ويُعزى سفر المزامير لداود لأسباب أخرى، منها أنه هو الذي نظّم ترتيل المزامير، فكلف بعض الأتقياء البارعين في الموسيقى بترتيلها في العبادة (1أخبار 6:31 و16:4-8). ونسج سليمان على هذا المنوال الحسن في الهيكل الأول (2أخبار 5:12 و13) ولمَّا بُني الهيكل ثانية جدد النبي عزرا هذه الفريضة المقدسة (عزرا 3:10 و11). وكان بنو إسرائيل يترنمون بالمزامير ويرتلونها (مزمور 137:3). وأيّد المسيح العبادة بالترتيل (متى 26:30 ومرقس 14:26) وحض عليه بولس الرسول (أفسس 5:19 وكولوسي 3:16). واستمرت هذه العادة إلى يومنا هذا، فإن الأقوال التي كان يتعبّد بها موسى وداود وسليمان وهيمان وآساف ويدوثون هي التي لازال يتعبد بها المسيحيون اليوم، لأنها تُصْدق على أحوال كل إنسان وتناسبه، ولا سيما أن المسيحيين يعبدون إله موسى وداود وسليمان بواسطة الفادي الكريم، وهو لا يزال يغدق عليهم المراحم التي أغدقها على أولئك الأنبياء، ويقاسون شدائد كالتي حلَّت بأولئك الأفاضل، فيرون العُسْر فيستغيثون، ويرون اليُسْر فيشكرون.

قال المعترض: »في سفر المزامير طلب انتقام، وهذا يناقض وصية المسيح في متى 5:44 بمحبة الأعداء«.

وللرد نقول: نجد في الكثير من المزامير صلوات طلب انتقام، ولعل أهمها مزامير 35 و69 و109 و137. وهي تتفق مع روح شريعة موسى التي نادت أن العين بالعين والسن بالسن (لاويين 24:19)، ولكنها تتعارض مع روح تعاليم المسيـح التي تنادي بالغفـران للأعداء والصلاة من أجل المسيئين (متى 5:43-48). وسبب ذلك أن أصحاب المزامير عاشوا في عهد الشريعة الموسوية، فرفعوا صلواتهم لله بضمائر صالحة بغير انفعال ولا تهوُّرٍ عاطفي، لأنهم كرهوا الخطية، وبالتالي كرهوا الخاطئ الذي يرتكبها. وقد طالب المرنم تسليم الخطاة للرب لينفِّذ فيهم عدالتـه (مزمور 37:8 و9) فيرى الصدّيقون ويخافون (مزمور 52:6). وكان اليهود يقولون إن السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يهلك لتستريح الأرض من شرِّه، بينما علَّمنا المسيح أن السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب (لوقا 15:7 و10) فتستريح الأرض من شره بتوبته، وليس بهلاكه.

ولكن بعض المفسرين يرون أن المرنم كان يتحدث عن السبب والنتيجة، فالخاطئ لا بد أن ينال أجرة خطيته. وعلى هذا فاللعنات نبوّات عمّا سيحلُّ بالخاطئ. فيكون طلب الانتقام صلواتٍ مرفوعةً للإله العادل الذي لا بد ينصف المظلوم ويعاقب الظالم.

قال المعترض: »اختلف أهل الكتاب في عدد المزامير«.

وللرد نقول: عدد المزامير 150 مزموراً كما جاء في التوراة العبرية. وفي منتصف القرن الثاني قبل المسيح تُرجمت المزامير إلى اللغة اليونانية لخدمة اليهود الذين تشتَّتوا في أرجاء العالم المعروف وقتها، وهي الترجمة المعروفة باسم »السبعينية« والتي عنها أخذ القديس إيرونيموس (جيروم) ترجمته إلى اللاتينية، والمعروفة بـ »الفولجاتا«. وقد أدمجت »السبعينية« مزموري 9 و10 في مزمور واحد، كما أدمجت 114 و115 في مزمور واحد. وقسمت كلاًّ من مزموري 116 و147 إلى مزمورين، فبقي عدد المزامير 150 مزموراً.

واحتوت الترجمة السبعينية على مزمور إضافي هو مزمور 151، وله أصل عبري في المخطوطات التي اكتُشفت في الكهف الثاني من كهوف وادي قمران (ونُشرت في 1965-1967). إلا أن النص اليوناني يذكر أن مزمور 151 هو »خارج العدد«.  وواضحٌ أن الاختلافات في الترجمة السبعينية عنها في الأصل العبري لا يؤثر على مضمون المزامير، ولكنه يؤثر على »الترقيم« الذي أخذت عنه الفولجاتا وباقي الترجمات التي نُقلت عن الفولجاتا.

قال المعترض: «جاء في مزمور 2:7 «أنت ابني. أنا اليوم ولدتك«. وقال علماء بني إسرائيل، كما قال علماء المسيحيين إن هذه الآية نبوَّة عن المسيح، لأن العبرانيين 1:5 يقول »لأنه لمن من الملائكة قال قطّ: أنت ابني، أنا اليوم ولدتُك؟ وأيضاً: أنا أكون له أباً، وهو يكون لي ابناً؟«. وهذا يدل على أن المسيح مخلوق، وليس الله».

وللرد نقول: الذي يتأمل في قول الله للمسيح: «أنت ابني. أنا اليوم ولدتك« يرى أن بنوّة المسيح لله غير متوقِّفة على الولادة، لكنها سابقة لها. فبنوّة المسيح لله هي قبل ولادته من العذراء القديسة مريم، للأسباب الآتية:

(1) لم يقل الله للمسيح: «أنا اليوم ولدتك. أنت ابني« بل قال له: «أنت ابني. أنا اليوم ولدتك». وهذا دليل على أن البنوّة سابقة للولادة، كما أنها بدون ولادة. والبنوّة التي بدون الولادة الخاصة بـ«الابن« هي البنوّة الأزلية التي يتميّز بها أزلاً، والتي تعني أن الابن أعلن اللاهوت.

(2) قول الوحي: «أنت ابني، أنا اليوم ولدتك« يعني أن المسيح هو «ابن الله« أولاً أو أصلاً، ثم بعد ذلك وُلد منه في يوم من الأيام. وكل نصف من هذه الآية قائم بذاته، ومستقل في معناه عن غيره، ولذلك يجب أن تُفهم كل منهما على حدة. والكلمة المترجمة «اليوم«  في هذه الآية لا تدل على زمن من الأزمنة الأزلية، بل تدل على يوم من الأيام العادية، فلا يُفهم منها أن المسيح مولود من الله في وقت ما في الأزل، كما يقول بعض الهراطقة، بل يُفهم منها أنه موجود معه منذ الأزل، ولكن ظهر أو تجلى في يوم من الأيام، بميلاده في بيت لحم. ولنفهم معنى هذه »الولادة« علينا أن نتأمل كل الآيات التي وردت فيها مع ما قبلها وما بعدها من آيات، لأن هذه هي الوسيلة الصحيحة لفهم كل آية في الكتاب.

(أ) سجَّل داود النبي بالوحي خطاباً من الله إلى المسيح باعتباره ابن الإنسان، جاء فيه: «أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك. اسألني فأعطيك الأمم ميراثاً لك وأقاصي الأرض ملكاً لك« (مزمور 2:1-9).

(ب) قال الرسول بولس لليهود: «إن الله أقام يسوع كما هو مكتوب أيضاً في المزمور الثاني: أنت ابني، أنا اليوم ولدتك« (أعمال 13:33).

ويتضح لكل من درس أعمال 13 الذي اقتبس هذه الآية، أن كلمة «أقام« هنا لا يُراد بها إقامة المسيح من بين الأموات، بل تنصيبه مخلِّصاً للعالم بعد إقامته من بين الأموات، مثلها في ذلك مثل كلمة «أقام« في الآية «أقام الله لهم مخلِّصاً« (أعمال 13:23) و«أقام« في الآية «وأقام لهم داود ملكاً« (أعمال 13:22). ولكن مما يسترعي الانتباه أن الفعل الخاص بإقامة المسيح مخلِّصاً، يرد في اللغة اليونانية بصيغة المضارع التام، ولذلك يكون المعنى الحرفي للآية أن الله أقام المسيح مخلِّصاً إلى الآن. أما الفعل الخاص بإقامة داود ملكاً فيرد في صيغة الماضي، للدلالة على أن خدمته قد مضت وانتهت. أما خدمة المسيح فباقية إلى انقضاء الدهر.
«.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

(ج) وقال لهم: «لمن مِن الملائكة قال قط، أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك؟».. وأيضاً »متى أَدخَل البكرَ إلى العالم يقول: ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله« (عبرانيين 1:5 و6).

(د) ثم قال لهم: «كذلك المسيح أيضاً لم يمجِّد نفسه ليصير رئيس كهنة، بل الذي قال له أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتُك« (عبرانيين 5:5).

فيتضح لنا أن العبارة «أنت ابني، أنا اليوم ولدتك  قد استُعملت بمناسبة إعلان سلطان المسيح ومُلكه. ومن قول بولس في أعمال 13:33 يتضح لنا أنها استُعملت بمناسبة إعلان إقامة المسيح مخلِّصاً لجميع الناس. ومن عبرانيين 1:5 و6 يتضح لنا أنها استُعملت بمناسبة الإعلان عن سمو المسيح فوق الملائكة، ومن عبرانيين 5:5 يتضح لنا أنها استُعملت بمناسبة الإعلان عن كهنوت المسيح الذي يفوق كل كهنوت.

مما تقدم يتضح لنا أن الولادة في هذه الآية يُراد بها الإعلان والإظهار. وهذا المعنى ليس غريباً عن مسامعنا، فنحن نعلم أن الولادة  يُراد بها معنوياً إظهار غير الظاهر، وإعلان غير المعلَن. والمسيح بسبب وجوده في الجسد كإنسان لم يكن ظاهراً ومعلَناً للناس، كما هو في ذاته، ولذلك كان من البديهي أن يُظهره الله ويعلنه للناس كما هو في حقيقة ذاته وأمجاده، أو بحسب التعبير المجازي أنه «يلده« لهم. والمسيح مولود غير مخلوق، مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر.

قال المعترض: «جاء في مزمور 2:9 «تحطّمهم بقضيبٍ من حديد. مثل إناء خزاف تكسّرهم«. وهذه نبوَّة عن المسيح الآتي. ولكن هناك نبوَّة أخرى في إشعياء 42:3 تناقضها، تقول: «قصبةً مرضوضة لا يقصف، وفتيلةً خامدة لا يطفئ».

وللرد نقول: لا يوجد تناقض، لكن الآيتين تقدِّمان المسيح في عقابه للخاطئ الذي يرفض التوبة، وفي رحمته على المتواضع التائب الراجع إلى الله. إن المسيح الذي نطق بالويل على الخطاة في لوقا 13:5 بقوله: »إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون« هو نفسه الذي دعا المتعَبين للراحة في متى 11:28، قائلاً: »تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعَبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم«.

قال المعترض: «جاء في مزمور 7:8 «الرب يدين الشعوب. اقضِ لي يا رب كحقي ومثل كمالي الذي فيَّ«  ولكنه يناقض نفسه بقوله في مزمور 143:2 «ولا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدك، فإنه لن يتبرَّر قدامك حي».

وللرد نقول: في الكتاب المقدس آيات كثيرة تشبه مزمور 7:8 منها قول الملك حزقيا في إشعياء 38:3 »اذكُر كيف سرتُ أمامك بالأمانة وبقلب سليم، وفعلتُ الحسَن في عينيك«. يظن البعض أنها ترفع شأن البر الذاتي أو تفيد الاعتماد على الأعمال الصالحة. بينما نجد في الكتاب فصولاً لا عدد لها تفيد أنه لا يمكن أن يخلُص الإنسان إلا بالنعمة، وأن الأعمال الصالحة لا دخل لها مطلقاً بالخلاص، مثل أفسس 2:8 و9 »لأنكم بالنعمة مخلَّصون بالإيمان، وذلك ليس منكم. هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كي لا يفتخر أحدٌ«.. والتناقض بين هذه النصوص ظاهري فقط. في مزمور 7:8 لا يقول إنه بلا خطية، ولا يقول إن أعماله الصالحة تفتح له باب النعيم، ولا إنه معتمد على برّه الذاتي للخلاص الأبدي، ولكنه فقط يشير إلى براءته من اتهامات معينة. ولماذا لا يحق له هذا؟ إنه لم يرتكب الشرور التي نسبها إليه أعداؤه الوارد ذكرهم في الآيات المتقدمة. فطِلْبته هنا أن يحكم عليه الله وحده، ليبرره من الباطل المنسوب إليه، وليدافع عنه من سوء معاملة أعدائه له ظلماً وعدواناً. فيمكننا إذاً أن نتصور داود هنا كأنه يقول: «يا رب، أنت تعلم أني بريء مما يتهمني به أعدائي، فأظِهْر بِرِّي وصلاحي». ويجب أن لا ننسى أن المؤمن الحقيقي قد يصادف ظرفاً يضطره إلى إعلان براءته مما يُتَّهم به زوراً. وفي هذه الحال لا يكون عمله تباهياً أو تبجُّحاً. ومع أن طاعة المؤمن لله ليست كاملة، غير أن الله يقدّرها إن كانت صادرة عن صدق وإخلاص لله. وصلاة حزقيا في إشعياء 38:3 توضح هذه الحقيقة المهمة، فهو قد خدم الله بإخلاص، وكان يحقّ له أن يشير إلى سلوكه ليُثبت صدق إيمانه بالله. وعلينا أن نذكر قول الكتاب «إن الذين يعيشون بالتقوى يُضطهدون  (2تيموثاوس 3:12) فلا يوجد إذاً في كل هذه الآيات ما ينفي أن جميع الناس خطاة، وأنه لا خلاص إلا بالنعمة على أساس الفداء بيسوع المسيح.

قال المعترض: »جاء في مزمور 10:1 »لماذا تقف بعيداً؟« بينما مزمور 46:1 يقول: »الله لنا ملجأ وقوة. عوناً في الضيقات وُجد شديداً«. فهل الله قريب وملجأ، أم هل يقف بعيداً؟

وللرد نقول: يتحدث المرنم هنا بأسلوب الكناية، كما يقول الرسول يعقوب: »اقتربوا إلى الله فيقتربَ إليكم« (يعقوب 4:8). فالاقتراب والابتعاد أمر روحي في مشاعر المؤمن وأحاسيسه، وليس مادياً. يُخيَّل للمؤمن في وقت ضيقه أن الله نسيه وابتعد عنه ولم يعُد يسمع صلاته، وذلك لنقص حكمة المؤمن، فإن لكل شيء زماناً، ولكل أمر تحت السماوات وقت (جامعة 3:1). والحقيقة أن الله هو الأمان والملجأ للمؤمن في كل وقت.

اعتراض على مزمور 16:8-11 - اقتباس بطرس الرسول من المزامير

انظر تعليقنا على أعمال 2:25-28

قال المعترض: «جاء في مزمور 18:41 «يصرخون ولا مخلّص. إلى الرب فلا يستجيب لهم«. ولكنه يقول في متى 7:8 «كل من يسأل يأخذ، ومن يطلب يجد، ومن يقرع يُفتَح له».

وللرد نقول: القارئ السطحي لهاتين الآيتين يجد بينهما تناقضاً ظاهرياً. فالمسيح يقول إن الصلاة لا تذهب عبثاً. بينما المزمور يفيد عدم استجابة كل صلاة. غير أن هذه الصعوبة يسهل حلها، بأن الله يسمع ويستجيب كل صلاة حقيقية (قارن 1يوحنا 5:14 ومتى 21:21 ولوقا 11:5-13)، وهي الصلاة المقترنة بالإيمان، ومن قلب نقي، وبحسب مشيئة الله.

وفي الوقت نفسه توجد صرخات تُرفع إلى الله ولكنها لا تُستجاب، وهي الصرخات الكاذبة، أو مجرد الطلبات الباطلة التي تصدر من الذين يخافون من قوة الرب مجرد خوف ولكنهم لا يهابونه ولا يطيعونه. هؤلاء هم في الواقع أعداء الله المشار إليهم في مزمور 18:41. والكتاب يؤكد لنا أن صلاة الأشرار مرذولة أمامه «إن راعيْتُ إثماً في قلبي لا يستمع لي الرب« (مزمور 66:18). وفي 1صموئيل 28:6 يُقال عن شاول «لم يُجِبه الرب لا بالأحلام ولا بالأوريم ولا بالأنبياء«. فصلاة هؤلاء الناس هي في الواقع ليست صلاة بالمرة لأنهم يهزأون بالصلاة في أوقات السعة، ولكن عندما تفاجئهم الكروب يلجأون إلى الصلاة التماساً للنجاة. فالله في حالة كهذه لا يقبل أن يُمكَر عليه.. وعليه يتلاشى التناقض الظاهري بين هاتين الآيتين. ولكن على القارئ أن يذكر أن الكتاب بقوله كل صلاة تُستجاب يقصد الطلبات الصادقة التي يرفعها إليه أولاده المخلصون.

قال المعترض: «جاء في مزمور 19:7 «ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس». ويناقض هذا ما جاء في رسالة غلاطية 2:16 «بأعمال الناموس لا يتبرر جسدٌ ما».

وللرد نقول: هدف شريعة موسى أن تشير للإنسان إلى الصلاح، لكنها لا تساعده للوصول إليه. وعندما يحاول الإنسان عمل الصلاح يكتشف عجزه عن بلوغه. وهنا تصبح الشريعة له كالمسطرة التي تبرهن نقصه وعَوَجه، فتقنعه باحتياجه للتغيير والتجديد، فيلجأ إلى المسيح المخلّص ليجد هذا التغيير الذي يمكِّنه من عمل الصلاح الذي يريده الله.. أما«أعمال الناموس« فهي الذبائح التي تشير إلى المسيح الفادي، والتي ترمز إلى عمله الكفاري على الصليب. ومتى جاء المرموز إليه بطل الرمز. فأعمال الناموس هي ظل الشمس الكاملة التي هي فداء المسيح. ولما جاء الفداء بالمسيح بطُل الظل.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «ورد في مزمور 22:16 «وكلتا يديّ مثل الأسد». وترجمها المسيحيون «ثقبوا يديّ ورجليَّ«  ليبرهنوا أن المسيح قد صُلب».

وللرد نقول: الترجمة الصحيحة هي «ثقبوا يديَّ ورجليَّ« فهكذا ترجمتها السبعينية قبل صَلْب المسيح بمئتي سنة، وهكذا ترجمتها الإثيوبية والعربية والفولجاتا والسريانية. والفعل العبري المترجم «ثقبوا« هو «كآرو». أما ترجمة «كأسد« فيجب أن تكون «كآري». ولو أن ترجمة المعترض كانت صحيحة لكان ينقصها الفعل في جملة »لكلتا يديَّ.. مثل الأسد« فكان يجب أن يذكر ما جرى لكلتا يديه.

قال المعترض: »جاء في عنوان مزمور 34 »لداود عندما غيَّر عقله قدام أبيمالك، فطرده، فانطلق«. ولكننا في 1صموئيل 21:12 نرى أن الملك الذي تظاهر أمامه داود بالجنون هو الملك أخيش«.

وللرد نقول: معنى »أبيمالك« أب الملك، وهو لقب وليس اسماً. فيكون أن أخيش هو الملك أبيمالك. وربما كان لأخيش اسمان: أبيمالك وأخيش، كما كان للقاضي جدعون اسمان: جدعون ويربعل (قضاة 6:32 و7:1)، وكما كان للملك سليمان اسمان: سليمان ويديديا، بمعنى حبيب الرب (2صموئيل 15:25). 

قال المعترض: «ورد في مزمور 40:6 «أذنيَّ فتحت». فنقل بولس الرسول هذه الجملة في عبرانيين 10:5 «هيَّأت لي جسداً«. وهذا خطأ من الرسول بولس«.

وللرد نقول: لم ينقل بولس الرسول عبارة المزمور بالحرف بل بالمعنى، لأن القول «أذنيّ فتحت« يعني »جعلتني مطيعاً باختياري«. فالأُذُن هو عضو السمع وبالتالي يدل على الطاعة والانقياد، ويقال للعصيان »لم يُمِل أذنه« كما جاء في إرميا 7:22-24 »اسمعوا صوتي.. فلم يسمعوا ولم يميلوا أذنهم«. وعبارة »أذنيًّ فتحت« مأخوذة من وصية في شريعة موسى جاءت في خروج 21:2 و5 تقول: «إذا اشتريتَ عبداً عبرانياً، فستّ سنين يخدم، وفي السابعة يخرج حراً مجاناً.. ولكن إن قال العبد: أحب سيّدي.. لا أخرج حراً.. يقرّبه إلى الباب أو إلى القائمة ويثقب سيده أذنه بالمثقب، فيخدمه إلى الأبد». فالمسيح، كلمة الله الأزلي، اتَّخذ جسداً باختياره (كما أن العبد يقدم أذنه للثَّقب باختياره) وقدّم نفسه ذبيحة وكفّارة عن خطايانا من تلقاء ذاته، فإن جميع الذبائح التي كانت تشير إليه لم تكن كافية للتكفير عن الخطايا. »فبهذه المشيئة (اختيار قبول الجسد للتكفير عن الخطايا) نحن مقدَّسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرَّة واحدة« (عبرانيين 10:10).

فعبارة النبي داود وعبارة بولس الرسول تتفقان على أن المسيح تجسّد للتكفير عن الخطايا باختياره. إذاً عبارة النبي داود صحيحة، وبولس الرسول أعرب عن المعنى الذي قصده الروح القدس، وفسّر المعنى العبري.

قال المعترض: «من هو النبي المُشار إليه في مزمور 45:3-5 أنه «متقلدٌ سيفاً على فخذه«؟ لقد تحدَّث المزمور عن علاقة النبي المخاطَب بالعذارى والحظيات وابنة الملك التي في خدرها، وتحدَّث عن أعدائه الذين تخترق قلوبهم نَبْلُه«.

وللرد نقول: الذي يتقلَّد السيف على فخذه ليس نبياً ولا إنساناً، بل هو الرب صاحب العرش الأبدي، وذلك للأسباب التالية:

(1) يخاطب المرنم الله الذي يتقلَّد السيف بقوله في الآية 6 «كرسيُّك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور«. وسيف الله هو كلمته التي هي أمضى من كل سيف ذي حدَّين (عبرانيين 4:12).

(2) ما ورد في مزمور 45 عن العذارى والحظيات وابنة الملك التي في خدرها هو إشارة إلى عروس المسيح الروحية التي هي الكنيسة (رؤيا 21:2). أما أعداؤه في القول «نَبْلك المسنونة في قلب أعداء الملك« فهم إبليس وجنوده، والبشر الذين أثار إبليس غضبهم ليقاوموا المسيح وإنجيله (رؤيا 19:11-21).

(3) جاءت في المزامير نبوات أخرى عن المسيح تشبه هذه (مزمور 2 و72 و110).

قال المعترض: «جاء في مزمور 51:11 «روحك القدوس لا تنزعه منِّي». وهذا يناقض قول يوحنا 7:39 «الروح القدس لم يكن قد أُعطي بعد، لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مُجِّد بعد».

وللرد نقول: كان الروح القدس حاضراً على الدوام في أزمنة العهد القديم، وكان يعلّم الآباء الأتقياء وغيرهم من الصالحين والأنبياء، وقال الرسول بطرس: »لم تأتِ نبوَّةٌ قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أُناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس« (2بطرس 1:21). ولما لم يسمع بنو إسرائيل صوت الله قيل عنهم في إشعياء 63:10 »ولكنهم تمرَّدوا وأحزنوا روح قُدسه«. والذي يطالع الأصحاحات الأولى من سفر أعمال الرسل يفهم معنى القول في إنجيل يوحنا «لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أُعطي بعد« فهو يشير إلى حلول الروح القدس بذلك المعنى الخصوصي، لأن رجال العهد القديم لم يشعروا بحضور الروح القدس بينهم وتأثيره كما شعر الرسل والكنيسة التي أسسوها (أعمال 2 و10:44 و45). والفرق بين بني إسرائيل والكنيسة المسيحية هو أن بني إسرائيل كانوا كبئر مختوم مقصور نفع مائه عليه. وأما الكنيسة فكانت مياهاً جارية لنفع العالم بأسره.


وهناك فرق آخر، هو أن الروح القدس كان لا يُعطى في العهد القديم إلا لفئة خاصة، كالأنبياء وخدام الله. أما في العهد الجديد فقد أُعطي للجميع على السواء: للعبيد والإماء، للرجال والنساء «لكل بشر« كما تنبأ يوئيل النبي (يوئيل 2:28) وتحقق في أعمال 2:17 و18.

قال المعترض: «سقطت آيةُ مزمور 72:20 التي تقول: «تمَّت صلوات داود بن يسّى». فإن الذين قالوا إن المزامير وحي لداود أسقطوها، والذين قالوا إنها وحي لداود وغيره ألحقوها بالمزمور».

وللرد نقول: قسم علماء الدين اليهود المزامير إلى خمسة أقسام، وتختم هذه الآية القسم الثاني منها، فالقسم الأول هو مزمور 1-41، والثاني 42-72. وقد تعني الآية أن هنا نهاية القسم الثاني من المزامير، أو أن القسمين اللذين يحويان أغلبية مزامير داود قد انتهيا. وواضح من عناوين المزامير أن داود كتب 73 مزموراً، منها مزامير ضمن القسمين الأوَّلين، وأخرى ضمن الأقسام الثلاثة الأخرى. وكتب معه آساف وبنو قورح وسليمان وموسى. وتوضح عناوين المزامير أن داود لم يكتب المزامير كلها. وهذا يوضح بطلان اعتراض المعترض. والآية التي يشير إليها المعترض لا تعطي شريعة ولا تؤيد عقيدة، ولا تناصر طائفة دينية على طائفة دينية أخرى، فليس هناك غرض لمن يضيفها، ولا غرض لمن يحذفها. وهي موجودة في ترجمتنا العربية، لأنها موجودة في أقدم النسخ العبرية. وقول المعترض إن المترجمين أسقطوها يدل على وجودها في الأصل، والأصل الذي يُرجَع إليه موجود. فإذا ذُكِر في بعض النُسخ أن مزمور 72 هو مزمور 71 فهذا لا يدلُّ على إسقاط شيء، بل إنه ضمَّ مزمورين معاً، وعوضاً عن أن يجعلوهما مزمورين جعلوهما واحداً بدون فاصل، اختفت من بينهما »تمت صلوات داود بن يسى«.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «جاء في مزمور 76:10 «لأن غضب الإنسان يحمدك». وهذا يناقض ما جاء في يعقوب 1:20 «غضب الإنسان لا يصنع برَّ الله».

وللرد نقول: قصد المرنم أن الله صاحب السلطان في السماء والأرض، وأنه يحوّل غضب الإنسان وشرَّه إلى ما يمجّده، ويجلب الحمد لاسمه. وقد ذكر المرنم عبارته في المزامير ليعزّي شعب الله ويشجعهم إن ثار أعداؤهم عليهم، لأن الله سيحوّل غضب أعدائهم لخيرهم ولمجده. ومثال ذلك ما حدث مع فرعون عندما غضب على بني إسرائيل (خروج 9:16 و17).

أما الرسول يعقوب فيتكلم عن تأثير غضب الإنسان على نفس الإنسان الغضوب. إنه لا يصنع برّ الله لأنه يخالف أوامر الله ووصاياه.

قال المعترض: «ورد في مزمور 78:65 و66 «فاستيقظ الرب كنائم، كجبّار معيّط من الخمر، فضرب أعداءه إلى الوراء جعلهم عاراً أبدياً». وهذه صفات يجب ألاَّ تُنسب لله».

وللرد نقول: إن كل صفة تستحيل نسبتها إلى الله تُفسَّر بلازمها، والإمام فخر الدين الرازي قال: «إن جميع الأغراض النفسانية، أعني الرحمة والفرح والسرور والغضب والحياء والمكر والاستهزاء، لها أوائل، ولها غايات. مثاله: الغضب، فإن أوله غليان دم القلب، وغايته إرادة إيصال الضرر إلى المغضوب عليه. فلفظ الغضب في حق الله لا يُحمَل على أوَّله الذي هو غليان دم القلب، بل على غرضه: الذي هو إرادة الإضرار. وكذلك الحياء له أول وهو انكسارٌ يحصل في النفس، وله غرض هو ترك الفِعل. فلفظ الحياء في حق الله يُحمَل على ترك الفعل لا على انكسار النفس. وكذلك إسناد اليقظة إلى الله، فإن اليقظة لها أول ولها آخر، فأوَّلها إبعاد الغشية الثقيلة التي تهجم على القلب فتقطعه عن المعرفة بالأشياء، وغايتها إجراء المقاصد والأعمال والنظر في الأمور ومعرفتها. ولا تُحمَل اليقظة في حق الله على أولها، بل على غرضها وغايتها«. وعلى نفس القياس نقول إن المرنم في مزمور 78 شبَّه إمهال الله ولطفه للطاغين والمقاوِمين له وعدم إيصال الضرر إليهم بنائم، فإن النائم لا يضر ولا يغضب.

قال المعترض: «جاء في مزمور 82:6 «أنا قلت إنكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم». وهذا منقوض بقوله في إشعياء 45:5 «أنا الرب وليس آخر. لا إله سواي».

وللرد نقول: في آية المزامير تحدَّث الله إلى القضاة ودعاهم «آلهة« لأنهم يحكمون على الشعب، فيطلقون سراح واحد ويحكمون على الثاني بالموت. و«آلهة« في صيغة النكرة. أما الله فهو المعرَّف بأل، الذي لا إله سواه. ويحكم القضاة بحسب شريعة الرب، وبتكليف منه، كما قال الملك يهوشافاط للقضاة: «انظروا ما أنتم فاعلون لأنكم لا تقضون للإنسان بل للرب، وهو معكم في أمر القضاء  (2أخبار 19:6). وقال موسى: «لا تنظروا إلى الوجوه في القضاء».. لا تهابوا وجه إنسان، لأن القضاء لله« (تثنية 1:17). وسُمّي الرئيس النائب عن الله إلهاً (خروج 4:16 و7:1). والله يقول للقضاة هنا: «أنا أحكم في القضاء في يوم الدين، وأنتم تحكمون في القضاء على الأرض الآن. وكما أني عادل كونوا أنتم أيضا عادلين. وضعتُ في يدكم ميزان العدل فلا تجعلوا كفةً تميل عن الأخرى، كما أن الميزان في يدي أنا لا يختل».

انظر تعليقنا على خروج 7:1 وخروج 23:20 و21 تحت رقم (2).

قال المعترض: «جاء في مزمور 89:39 «نقضْتَ عهد عبدك. نجّسْتَ تاجه في التراب». فهل يُخلِف الله وعده؟!«.

وللرد نقول: ورد في آية 34 أن الله لا ينقض عهده مع شعبه إذا وفّوا بعهودهم وأطاعوا أوامره. فوعد الله مشروط. فإذا حادوا عن الطريق القويم باقتراف الشرور، واستمروا على العناد تخلّى عنهم، ولا يكون إلهاً لهم. فالله لا يُخلف وعده، وإنما إخلاف الوعد هو منّا نحن الخطاة، لأننا نقترف الإثم كل يوم، وننسى ما تعهّدنا به لله من حفظ وصاياه. فإذا عاد الخاطئ إلى رُشده وتاب يجد أن الرب لا يزال يحفظ عهده.

قال المعترض: «هناك تناقض بين مزمور 102:24 «أقول: يا إلهي، لا تقبِضني في نصف أيامي« وهذا يُظهر أن عمر الإنسان محدَّد من الله. ولكن جاء في أفسس 6:2 و3 «أكرم أباك وأمك، التي هي أول وصية بوعد، لكي يكون لكم خير وتكونوا طوال الأعمار على الأرض« مما يُظهر أن العمر غير محدود».

وللرد نقول: معروفة عند الرب منذ الأزل جميع أعماله، وقد «حَتَمَ بالأوقات المعيَّنة وبحدودٍ مسكنهم« (أعمال 17:26)، ولا يخفى عن علمه السابق وعن قضائه شيء. وهناك عوامل لتنفيذ قضائه منها الطاعة التي تعطي طول العمر، كما قال: « لا تَنْسَ شريعتي، بل ليحفظ قلبك وصاياي، فإنها تزيدك طول أيام وسني حياة وسلامة«  (أمثال 3:1 و2). لا تناقض هناك، بل معروف عند الله منذ الأزل أن الذي سيكرم والديه، هو الذي منحه الله منذ الأزل طول العمر.

غير أن طول الأيام لا يعني حقاً كثرة سني العمر، فقد يعيش إنسان خمسين عاماً تكون كلها مثمرة وراضية، يشعر الإنسان فيها أنه عاش ليس فقط خمسين سنة بل مائة وخمسين. وعندما يحين أجله يحمد الله ويشعر بالرضا، إذ أنه يموت شبعان الأيام، وكأنما أطال الله عمره. بينما هناك من طال عمره حتى بلغ المائة، وحين يحين أجله يشعر أنه مات ناقصاً عمراً، أو أن العمر فرّ من بين يديه. ومن يكرم أباه وأمه يعطيه الله حياة هانئة يطول معها شعوره بالسعادة.

قال المعترض: «في مزمور 112:1-3 «هللويا. طوبى للرجل المتقي الرب، المسرور جداً بوصاياه. نسله يكون قوياً في الأرض. جيل المستقيمين يُبَارك. رغَدٌ وغِنى في بيته، وبرُّه قائم إلى الأبد« ولكن هذا منقوض بقول المسيح في يوحنا 16:33 «قد كلمتُكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيَّ سلام. في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق. لكن ثقوا. أنا قد غلبت العالم».

وللرد نقول: (1) يُسَرُّ الله أن يبارك شعبه، لأنه إن كانت رحمته تشمل الأثمة والظالمين، فلا يمكن أن يغفل المتكلين عليه. ومزمور 112 يتضمن العطايا والبركات التي يسبغها الله على أولاده.

(2) الضيقات التي قصدها المسيح متنوعة، منها محاربة إبليس للمؤمن، فيجد المؤمن نفسه في حرب داخلية، إذ يشتهي جسده ما تبغضه روحه. وقد يكون الضيق عوزاً مادياً. وقد يكون اضطهاداً من البشر. وفي هذه جميعها ينتصر المؤمن بقوة الروح القدس، فيشكر في كل حين على كل شيء.

(3) مواعيد الله للكنيسة تختلف عن مواعيده لبني إسرائيل، فقد اعتبر اليهود بركات الله مادية وروحية، أما الكنيسة فقد يقتضي صالحها عدم تمتُّعها بالغِنى المادي وسائر الامتيازات الأرضية. وهل كان يمكن أن تمتد الكنيسة وتتسع بهذا المقدار لو كان المسيحيون الأولون ذوي ثروة طائلة ونفوذ سياسي؟ كلا! بل في بدء تاريخها لم يكن فيها كثيرون حكماء بحسب الجسد ولا كثيرون أقوياء ولا كثيرون شرفاء. وقد وضع المسيح أساس كنيسته في الضيقات والشدائد التي كان لا بد منها لبنائها وامتدادها. ولا يفوتنا أن دم الشهداء كان بذار الكنيسة. ولولا إراقة ذلك الدم لبقيت الكنيسة قاصرة على جماعة قليلة في أرض فلسطين. فكثيراً ما يستلزم امتداد ملكوت الله اجتياز أولاده في ضيقات شتى.

(4) كثيراً ما يقتضي صالح المؤمن كفرد حرمانه من الغنى المادي، لأنه يؤدي إلى الكبرياء. وقد دلَّ الاختبار على أن بعض المؤمنين إذا أُتيح لهم نجاح وقتي، ينسون حاجتهم إلى الاتكال على الله. وكثيراً ما يجعل الله المؤمنين فقراء بسطاء ليحفظهم من الانحطاط الروحي. وعلى المؤمن أن يذكر ما جاء في 1تيموثاوس 6:10 »لأن محبة المال أصلٌ لكل الشرور، الذي إذ ابتغاه قومٌ ضلّوا عن الإيمان، وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاعٍ كثيرة«. فبفضل تأملات كهذه يسهل جداً التوفيق بين هذه الآيات. ويستطيع المؤمن أن يقول من كل قلبه «فيملأ إلهي كل احتياجكم بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع» (فيلبي 4:19). وإن كان بحسب حكمته الفائقة لا يعطيني إلا احتياجاتي الضرورية فأنا لا أشك في محبته.

(5) يكون نسل التقي قوياً في الأرض، يباركه الرب بالرضا والسعادة. وهذه أمور يدركها كل من يتَّقي الله ويحيا مستقيماً. ولكن هذا لا يعني أنهم سيعيشون في سلام، فما أكثر الحاقدين. غير أن المتقين لن ينالهم شر الأشرار، لأن الله يجعل سهام الأشرار تطيش، ويرتدّ شرّهم عليهم.

قال المعترض: »من المقصود بالقول الوارد في مزمور 118:22 »الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون قد صار رأس الزاوية؟«.

وللرد نقول: فسَّر المسيح المقصود بالحجر المرفوض أنه يشير إلى شخصه الكريم، وذلك في المثل الذي ضربه في متى 21:33-46 عن الكرامين الأردياء. فقد أرسل الملك عبيده ليأخذوا ثمر الكرم، فجلدهم الكرامون ورجموهم وقتلوهم، فأرسل إليهم ابنه، لعلهم يهابونه. لكنهم قتلوا الابن ليأخذوا ميراثه.. وواضح أن الكرامين الأردياء في هذا المثل هم اليهود، والعبيد هم الأنبياء، وأخيراً الابن الذي هو المسيح. وقد فهم المستمعون أنه يقصدهم (متى 21:45) فحاولوا إلقاء القبض عليه، ولكنهم خافوا من الشعب.

 قال المعترض: «جاء في مزمور 145:13 «مُلْكك مُلك كل الدهور، وسلطانك في كل دورٍ فدور». وهذا عن ملكوت المسيح، كما يستدل من عبرانيين 1:8 و2بطرس 1:11. ولكن هذا منقوض بما جاء في 1كورنثوس 15:24 أن المسيح سيسلِّم المُلك لله الآب، وفي آية 28 و»يخضع المسيح نفسه للذي أخضع له الكل، كي يكون الله الكل في الكل».

وللرد نقول: جاء ذكر مُلك المسيح في الكتاب المقدس بثلاثة معانٍ:

(1) ما يخصُّه بكونه إلهاً. فهذا مُلكٌ عام على كل المخلوقات، وهو باقٍ له أبداً، فلا يسلمه.

(2) ما له باعتبار كونه ابن الله المتجسد رأس شعبه المُفتدَى وربّه. وهذا أيضاً باقٍ إلى الأبد، فهو في وسط العرش يرعاهم (رؤيا 7:17).

(3) المُلك الذي أخذه بعد قيامته، جزاء اتضاعه الاختياري، وقيامه بعمل الفداء الكامل، والذي قال المسيح عنه: »دُفع إليَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض« (متى 28:18)، والذي قال الرسول بولس عنه »فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وكل اسم يُسمَّى ليس في هذا الدهر فقط، بل في المستقبل أيضاً« (أفسس 1:21). وهذا هو المُلك الذي سيسلّمه المسيح، لأنه في حال تجسُّده أخذ قوة من الله تمكّنه من القيام بعمل الفداء الكامل. فلما كمل هذا العمل الخاص لم تعُد هناك حاجة للسلطان الخاص اللازم للقيام به. فيليق إذاً أن يسلّمه لله الآب. وهذا يعني أنه بعد إتمام عمل الفداء لا يبقى عمل خاص لكل أقنوم من أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس، فيكون السلطان كله كما كان قبل الشروع في عمل الفداء لله الواحد الأزلي مثلث الأقانيم أب الجميع.

أما قوله: «فحينئذ الابن نفسه أيضاً سيخضع للذي أخضع له الكل« فمعناه تسليم الابن السلطان الذي وُكِّل إليه وقتياً. وقوله: «كي يكون الله الكل في الكل« أي أن الواحد الأحد الأزلي الأبدي المثلث الأقانيم سيملك على الكل خلافاً لما كان منذ قيامة المسيح إلى الآن وما سيكون إلى يوم الدين، لأن الله في تلك المدة يسوس العالمين بواسطة المسيح.

قال المعترض: «مَن المقصود في مزمور 149، و ما هي الترنيمة الجديدة تسبيحته في جماعة الأتقياء المذكورة في أول المزمور، ومن هو الملك المكتوب عنه في الآية الثانية »ليبتهج بنو صهيون بملكهم«، وما هو السيف ذو الحدين المذكور في الآية السادسة؟».

وللرد نقول: المقصود بالرب الملك هو الله الخالق، فقد قالت الآية الثانية »ليفرح إسرائيل بخالقه. ليبتهج بنو صهيون بملكهم«. أما الترنيمة الجديدة فهي ترتيلة تعبِّر عن فرحة الأتقياء بالرب، لأن الترنيم مستعمل في العبادتين اليهودية والمسيحية، وهي ترنيمة جديدة قديمة الأصل. أما السيف ذو الحدين فهو كلمة الله حسب نص الآية السادسة »تنويهات الله (أي مدح الله) في أفواههم، وسيف ذو حدَّين في يدهم«. »لأن كلمة الله حيَّةٌ وفعَّالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدَّين« (عبرانيين 4:12).


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر الأمثال*

قال المعترض: «يقولون إن سليمان الحكيم هو كاتب سفر الأمثال، ولكن إلى جوار اسمه المذكور في أمثال 1:1 و10:1 و25:1، هناك أسماء أخرى مذكورة في السفر تبيِّن أن آخرين اشتركوا في كتابته، بعضهم موصوف بالحكماء، مثل »اسمع كلام الحكماء« (أمثال 22:17)، و»هذه أيضاً للحكماء« (أمثال 24:23)، وهناك »كلام أجور ابن مُتَّقية مسّا. وحي هذا الرجل إلى إيثيئيل، إيثيئيل وأُكّال« (أمثال 30:1)، وهناك »كلام لموئيل ملك مسّا« (أمثال 31:1)».

وللرد نقول: لا يقول سفر الأمثال إن سليمان كتب السفر كله، ولكن الواضح أن أغلبية السفر هي من كتابته، فعُزي السفر إليه من باب التغليب، كما قيل إن سفر المزامير هو لداود، من باب التغليب أيضاً. ونقرأ في 1ملوك 4:30 و32 »وفاقت حكمة سليمان حكمة جميع بني المشرق، وكلَّ حكمة مِصر.. وتكلم بثلاثة آلاف مثل، وكانت نشائده ألفاً وخمساً«. وواضح أن هذه كلها لم تكن وحياً مقدساً، لأنها لو كانت وحياً لسجَّلها لنا الروح القدس. ويتكوَّن سفر الأمثال من ستة أقسام: أولها الأصحاحات التسعة الأولى، وهي حكمة موجَّهة من أب إلى أبنائه، وتتكرر فيها كلمات »اسمع يا ابني« (1:8). والقسم الثاني وهو الأطول، ويشغل من أصحاح 10:1 إلى 22:16 وتبدأ بالقول »أمثال سليمان« . ومن أصحاح 22:17 إلى 24:33 نجد القسم الثالث وهو »كلام الحكماء«. أما القسم الرابع فمن أصحاح 25 إلى 29 وعنوانه »هذه أيضاً أمثال سليمان التي نقلها رجال حزقيا ملك يهوذا«. ثم القسم الخامس وهو »كلام أجور ابن متَّقية مسّا« الذي كتبه لرجلين هما إيثيئيل وأُكّال« ويشغل أصحاح 30. والقسم السادس والأخير هو أصحاح 31 وهو من كلام لموئيل ملك مسا، والأغلب أنه شقيق أجور الحكيم كاتب الأصحاح الثلاثين.

 قال المعترض: «جاء في الأمثال 8:22-24 «الربُّ قَناني أوَّلَ طريقه، من قَبْل أعماله منذ القِدَم. منذ الأزل مُسِحْتُ، منذ البدء، منذ أوائل الأرض. إذ لم يكن غمرٌ أُبدئتُ، إذ لم تكن ينابيعُ كثيرةُ المياه». وقال علماء بني إسرائيل إن هذه الآيات نبوَّة عن المسيح، وهي تبرهن أن المسيح مخلوق».

وللرد نقول: لا تدل هذه الآيات على أن أقنوم «الابن« قد وُلد، بل على أنه كان موجوداً منذ الأزل، لأن قوله «قناني« منذ الأزل، يدل على وجوده منذ الأزل، إذ أن الشيء لا يُقتنى إلا إذا كان أولاً موجوداً. أما اقتناء الله (أو اللاهوت) له أول طريقه، من قَبْل أعماله، منذ الأزل، فذلك لأن أقنوم الابن هو الذي يُظهر الله ويُعلن مقاصده ويتممها. ولا يُراد بالاقتناء هنا المعنى الحرفي الذي هو الحيازة أو التملُّك، بل المعنى الروحي الذي يتوافق مع وحدانية الله وثباته، واستغنائه بذاته عن كل شيء في الوجود، وهذا المعنى ينحصر في ظهور اللاهوت في أقنوم الابن، وإتمام مقاصده فيه منذ الأزل.. والقول: «منذ الأزل مُسحت .. إذ لم يكن غمر أُبدئت» يعني أن المسيح ممسوح بالدهن، وهو اصطلاح ديني ُُيُقصد به تعيين شخص في وظيفته، وفق مشيئة الله. وهذه الآية أيضاً لا تدل على أن الابن خُلق في الأزل، بل على أنه كان موجوداً في الأزل، لأن عبارة «منذ الأزل مُسحت«  أو «عُيِّنت« تبرهن أنه كان موجوداً في الأزل، لأن الذي «يُمسح« أو «يُعيَّن« يجب أن يكون أولاً موجوداً. كما أن كلمة «أُبدئْتُ« لا تعني «خُلِقْتُ« على الإطلاق، فهي تعني «أُظهرت« أو «أُعلنت« أو «وُلدت«. ومن البديهي ألا يكون الأمر سوى ذلك، لأن أمثال 8 يتحدث عن «الابن« بوصفه حكمة الله. وليس من المعقول أن يكون الله بلا حكمة أصلاً أو أزلاً، ثم يصنع لنفسه، أو يخلق لها الحكمة في وقت من الأوقات! فمن المؤكد أنه متميّز بالحكمة أصلاً أو أزلاً، لأن هذا هو ما يتوافق مع كماله وعدم تعرُّضه للتغير أو التطور.

راجع تعليقنا على مزمور 2:7

اعتراض على أمثال 12:21 - لا يصيب الصدِّيق شر 

انظر تعليقنا على أيوب 2:3

قال المعترض: «جاء في الأمثال 16:4 «الربُّ صنع الكل لغَرَضه، والشرير أيضاً ليوم الشر». وهذا يناقض ما جاء في 1كورنثوس 10:13 «لم تصبكم تجربة إلا بشرية».

وللرد نقول: يقارن المعترض بين آيتين تعالجان موضوعين مختلفين، فالأمثال 16:4 تتحدث عن الشرير بينما تتكلم آية 1كورنثوس 10:13 عن المؤمن الذي يحب الله. والله يتعامل مع المؤمنين بطريقة تختلف عن طرق معاملته مع الأشرار. يقول الحكيم سليمان إن الله أبقى الشرير في الأرض لليوم الذي يحصد فيه ما زرعه من شرور، فيحل به العقاب الذي يستحقه، فيصنع الرب به ما صنعه هو لنفسه. وهذا يشبه قول أيوب 21:30 «ليوم البوار يُمْسَك الشرير. ليوم السَّخط يُقادون». أما قول الرسول بولس فيعني أن التجربة التي تصيب المؤمنين ليخطئوا هي «بشرية« مما يتعرض له البشر. ولكن الله لا يسمح للمؤمنين بتجارب لا تحتملها طبيعتهم البشرية.

قال المعترض: »الأصحاحات 22-24 من سفر الأمثال مقتبسة من كتاب »حكمة أمينيموب« المصري، الذي اكتُشف عام 1888، ولا يمكن أن تكون من كتابة سليمان«.

وللرد نقول: هناك تشابه في الأفكار بين حكمة أمينيموب وهذه الأصحاحات. ومع أن حكمة أمينيموب قيلت في  مصر في القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد إلا أن الدراسات أوضحت أنها سُجِّلت كتابةً بعد كتابة سفر الأمثال. فيكون أن سفر الأمثال سابق لها. ولا يوجد دليل على أن سليمان اقتبس من أمينيموب. وكان أمينيموب يؤمن بتعدد الآلهة، وكاتب الأمثال من أهل التوحيد، فلا نتوقَّع منه أن يقتبس من كاتب يعبد أوثاناً. كل ما في الأمر أن سفر الأمثال وسفر حكمة أمينيموب يعالجان موضوعاً واحداً هو التصرف الحكيم، فحدث توارد خواطر. والله هو مصدر كل حكمة وكل حق في كل مكان.

قال المعترض: «هناك تناقض بين ما جاء في أمثال 26:4 «لا تجاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته، لئلا تَعْدِلَهُ أنت«  وبين ما جاء في الآية التالية لها: «جاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا يكون حكيماً في عين نفسه».

وللرد نقول: تنصح الآية الأولى بعدم مناقشة الجاهل بأسلوبه الأحمق، وإلا صار الناصح معادلاً ومساوياً ومشابهاً للجاهل الأحمق الذي يقدم له النصيحة. وتنصح الآية الثانية بضرورة مجاوبة الجاهل، لئلا يظن أن قضيته ومركزه قويان، فيتمادى في غيّه وحمقه وضلاله.. فعلى الحكيم أن يجاوب الجاهل بحسب ما تقتضيه حماقته، لئلا يظن نفسه حكيماً، على ألاّ تكون الإجابة بمثل أسلوب الجاهل الأحمق.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر الجامعة*

قال المعترض: «اختلفوا في الشخص الذي كتب سفر الجامعة، وقالوا إنه ليس سليمان، لأنه يقول في جامعة 1:12 «أنا الجامعة، كنت ملكاً على إسرائيل في أورشليم« وفي (1:16) «أنا ناجيت قلبي قائلاً: ها أنا قد عظُمْتُ وازددتُ حكمةً أكثر من كل من كان قبلي على أورشليم» وقيل إن الكاتب مواطن عادي لأنه يقول في 4:13 »ولدٌ فقير وحكيم خيرٌ من ملك شيخ جاهل«.

وللرد نقول: يتضح من الآية الأولى في السفر أن كاتبه هو سليمان، إذ تقول: »كلام الجامعة ابن داود الملك في أورشليم«. و»الجامعة« معناه الواعظ أو الكارز. والقصد أن سليمان لا يكتب هذا السفر كملك، بل كحكيم، كما كتب الإمبراطور ماركوس أوريليوس »التأملات« لا كإمبراطور، بل كفيلسوف رواقي. وما جاء في جامعة 1:12 «أنا الجامعة، كنت ملكاً على إسرائيل في أورشليم« يعني به »كنت ملكاً على إسرائيل في أورشليم« ويكون سليمان قد كتب بعد أن تقدَّم في الأيام. وهو يسترجع ذكريات أيامه الأولى عندما تولى العرش. أما ما جاء في 1:16«أنا ناجيت قلبي قائلاً: ها أنا قد عظُمْتُ وازددتُ حكمةً أكثر من كل من كان قبلي على أورشليم» فلا يقصد به الملوك الذين سبقوه، بل الحكماء السابقين له، فقد »فاقت حكمة سليمان حكمة جميع بني المشرق وكل حكمة مصر« (1ملوك 4:30). وفي جامعة 2:4-9 يصف عظمة مملكته، وفي 12:9 و10 يقول إنه علَّم الشعب عِلماُ ووزن وبحث وأتقن أمثالاً كثيرة. ومع ذلك فقد وجد أن الكل باطل وقبض الريح، ولا منفعة تحت الشمس! فالكاتب هو سليمان.

قال المعترض: »لو كان سفر الجامعة وحياً إلهياً لكان العهد الجديد اقتبس منه«.

وللرد نقول: اقتبس كُتّاب الإنجيل من العديد من كتب العهد القديم، ولكنهم لم يقتبسوا من بعض الأسفار مثل راعوث وسفري الأخبار وأستير ونشيد الأنشاد والجامعة. ولكن اليهود والمسيحيين يعتبرون هذه أسفار موحى بها من الله. ولم يكن اقتباس العهد الجديد من العهد القديم معياراً لقانونية السفر، بل كان المعيار أن روح الله أوحى لكاتبه. ومع أن العهد الجديد لا يحوي اقتباساً مباشراً من سفر الجامعة، إلا أن الحقائق الواردة به واردة أيضاً في العهد الجديد. فحقيقة أن ما يزرعه الإنسان يحصده موجودة في جامعة 11:1 وغلاطية 6:7، وحقيقة التحذير من الشهوات الشبابية موجودة في جامعة 11:10 و2تيموثاوس 2:22، وحقيقة حتمية الموت موجودة في الجامعة 3:2 وعبرانيين 9:2، وحقيقة أن محبة المال شر موجودة في الجامعة 5:10 و1تيموثاوس 6:10.

قال المعترض: »كيف يكون سفر الجامعة وحياً إلهياً وهو يثير أسئلة يائسة، مثل القول في 1:2 »باطل الأباطيل، قال الجامعة، باطل الأباطيل، الكل باطل«؟«

وللرد نقول: سفر الجامعة حوار، يشرح فيه الواعظ المدعو بالجامعة حقائق الحياة، ويوضح طريق السعادة الحقيقية. فلا يمكن أن نأخذ منه آيةً في غير قرينتها، ودون أن نُتبِعها بما بعدها من آيات. فمثلاً عندما يقول الجامعة إن الكل باطل يعقِّب على هذا بالقول: »ولا منفعة تحت الشمس« (جامعة 2:11). فالفائدة هي في الأبديات فوق الشمس، في الإلهيات وليس في الدنيويات. ويختم الجامعة سفره بالنصيحة الخالدة »فلنسمع ختام الأمر كله: اتَّقِ الله واحفظ وصاياه، لأن هذا هو الإنسان كله« (جامعة 12:13).

قال المعترض: »كيف يقول الجامعة »ليس تحت الشمس جديد« (جامعة 1:9)؟«.

وللرد نقول: كل الأشياء موجودة بحكمة الله وعلمه، وكل اكتشاف جديد للبشر هو إنارة من الله للإنسان يعرف به جديداً لم يكن الإنسان يعرفه من قبل. لكن كل شيء قديم عند الله، فليس تحت الشمس جديد. وبالطبع هناك أشياء جديدة في عالمنا من اختراعات وأعمال إلهية، ولكن ليس »تحت الشمس« جديد من محاولة الحصول على السعادة، فالبعض يرى سعادته في المعرفة أو السلطة أو المال أو الخمر أو الجنس. وهذه كلها لا تشبع أحداً، ولكن البشر سيظلون يسعون وراءها.

قال المعترض: »جاء في جامعة 1:18 »في كثرة الحكمة كثرة الغم، والذي يزيد عِلماً يزيد حزناً«. ولكن أمثال 3:13 يقول »طوبى للإنسان الذي يجد الحكمة، وللرجل الذي ينال الفهم«.

وللرد نقول: يتوقَّف الأمر على هدف الحصول على الحكمة والفهم والمعرفة، فالذي يطلبها »تحت الشمس« لإشباع شهواته الأنانية يزيد غماً. أما الحكمة التي تهدف إلى »مخافة الرب« (أمثال 1:7) فهي الحكمة التي تمنح السعادة، وقد أورد سفر الجامعة هذه الحقيقة في 8:12 »الخاطئ وإن عمل شراً مئة مرة وطالت أيامه، إلا أني أعلم أنه يكون خيرٌ للمتَّقين الله الذين يخافون قدامه«.

قال المعترض: »جاء في جامعة 2:2 »للضحك قلتُ مجنون، وللفرح ماذا يفعل؟« وقال في 7:3 »الحزن خيرٌ من الضحك، لأنه بكآبة القلب يُصلَح القلب«. وهذا يناقض ما جاء في الجامعة 8:15 »فمدحتُ الفرح، لأنه ليس للإنسان خيرٌ تحت الشمس إلا أن يأكل ويشرب ويفرح«، وقول سفر الأمثال 17:22 »القلب الفرحان يطيِّب الجسم، والروح المنسحقة تجفِّف العظم«.

وللرد نقول: الضحك المجنون هو الذي يصدر في وقت غير مناسب، وشر البلية ما يضحك. فقد يضحك شخص وهو يرى غيره يقع في حفرة. ويفرح الشرير وهو يرى الصالح يتألم.. وهناك فرح مؤذٍ وفرح نافع، ويظهر الفرق بينهما من القول: »لكل شيء زمان، ولكل أمر تحت السماوات وقت.. للبكاء وقت وللضحك وقت. للنوح وقت وللرقص وقت« (جامعة 3: 1 و4). فالضحك والفرح أحد أساليب التمتع بالحياة، ولكنهما يكونان ضارَّين إن كانا هدفاً في ذاتيهما. والضحك والفرح طريقان للتعبير عن السعادة، ولكنهما يؤذياننا لو اعتبرناهما طريق تحقيق السعادة، ولو كان هذا على حساب مشاعر الآخرين. والضحك الناتج عن السخرية بالآخرين مؤذٍ للضاحك والمضحوك منه، لكنه يكون نافعاً لو كان فرحاً مع الفرحين. 

قال المعترض: «جاء في جامعة 3:19 و20 «لأن ما يحدث لبني البشر يحدث للبهيمة، وحادثة واحدة لهم. موت هذا كموت ذاك، ونسمة واحدة للكل. فليس للإنسان مزية على البهيمة لأن كليهما باطل. يذهب كلاهما إلى مكان واحد. كان كلاهما من التراب وإلى التراب يعود كلاهما». ولكن هذا منقوض بما جاء في يوحنا 5:28 و29 «لا تتعجبوا من هذا، فإنه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة».

وللرد نقول: سفر الجامعة حوار بين سائل يريد أن يعرف، وفيلسوف حكيم يشرح الحقائق. وصاحب السؤال يقارن بين البشر والبهائم، والحكيم يرد عليه ويوضح خلود الإنسان. وقد وُجد في كل عصر أُناسٌ يعلِّمون بفناء النفس، وعليه يكون رجاء القيامة باطلاً. لكن القارئ المدقق للجامعة 3:19 و20 يرى أنه لا يقول بفناء النفس، ولكنه يبين أنه كما تموت البهيمة هكذا يموت الإنسان. وكلاهما يمضي إلى مكان واحد، بمعنى أن كليهما من التراب وإلى التراب يرجعان. ولا يخفى أن المقصود بهذه الإشارة انحلال الجسم الذي يتبع الموت. أما النفس فحالها مختلف، فهو يقول في 12:7 «فيرجع التراب إلى الأرض كما كان، وترجع الروح إلى الله الذي أعطاها« وهذا يعلّم عن خلود النفس ورجوعها إلى الله.

أمامنا إذاً حقيقتان ثابتتان: (1) وقوع الموت  الجسدي على الناس والبهائم، مع مشابهة كبيرة بحسب الظاهر من جهة مصيرهما. (2) رجوع نفس الإنسان إلى الله على أثر الموت. فالنفس إذاً خالدة. وعليه نرى أن اتهام الجامعة بإنكار خلود النفس مجرد تخيُّل لا أساس له.

قال المعترض: »جاء في جامعة 7:16 »لا تكن باراً كثيراً، ولا تكن حكيماً بزيادة. لماذا تخرب نفسك؟«. وهذا يناقض قول المسيح: »كونوا أنتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل« (متى 5:48)


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

وللرد نقول: المقصود بالبار كثيراً الشخص الذي يغالي في بره ويتطرف فيه، وطائفة الفريسيين من اليهود خير مثال لذلك، فقد كانوا أبراراً بزيادة حتى اعتمدوا على بر أنفسهم، فحقَّ عليهم الوصف »لأنهم إذ كانوا يجهلون بر الله، ويطلبون أن يثبتوا برَّ أنفسهم، لم يخضعوا لبر الله« (رومية 10:3). وكان الفريسي الذي يتطرف في بره يرفض أن يرى امرأة في الطريق لئلا تفتنه، فكان يغلق عينيه حين لا يراها، ولو أدى به الأمر أن يتعثَّر أو يصطدم بعامود في الطريق!

 قال المعترض: «جاء في الجامعة 12:14 «لأن الله يُحضر كل عمل إلى الدينونة، على كل خفي إن كان خيراً أو شراً». ولكن هذا منقوض بقوله في إرميا 31:34 «ولا يعلّمون بعْدُ كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين اعرفوا الرب، لأنهم كلهم سيعرفونني من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم يقول الرب. لأني أصفح عن إثمهم ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد».

وللرد نقول: الآية الأولى تتكلم عن قضاء الله العادل، والثانية تتكلم عن نعمته الفائقة في مغفرة الخطايا. والكتاب المقدس حافل بآيات كهذه، إذ نجد فيه مئات العبارات المؤيِّدة للعدالة الإلهية، ونجد الكثير منها أيضاً يؤيِّد الرحمة الإلهية. يمكننا تقسيم الكتاب إلى فصلين عظيمين: أحدهما يتكلم عن غضب الله وقضائه، والثاني عن نعمته الغافرة. وعندما نتناول آيات كهذه ندرس قضية الناموس والنعمة. يقول الجامعة: «إن الله يحضر كل عمل إلى الدينونة، على كل خفي إن كان خيراً أو شراً». ومعنى هذا أن الله ديَّان عادل منزَّه عن المحاباة. فالخطأ لا بد أن يقع تحت قضائه العادل، والصواب لا بدّ له من الجزاء الحسن. والخلاصة المقصودة هنا تشبه ما جاء في مزمور 5:4، 5 »لأنك لستَ إلهاً يُسرُّ بالشر. لا يساكنك الشرير.. أبغضتَ كل فاعلي الإثم. تُهلك المتكلّمين بالكذب« وفصول أخرى من الكتاب تدل على عدل الله الكامل وإنصافه الفائق. ولا جدال في أن هذه الفصول تصف الله بالعدل، باعتبار أنه المتسلّط القدير على الكون أجمع، الذي يدين الأشرار، ويجازي برّ الأبرار. وواضح أيضاً في الآية المقتبسة من إرميا أن الله في أزمنة ردّ كل شيء «يكون صفوحاً عن آثام شعبه ولا يذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم في ما بعد»، لأن «الرب إله رحيم ورؤوف، بطيء الغضب وكثير الإحسان والوفاء. حافظ الإحسان إلى الألوف. غافر الإثم والمعصية والخطية« (خروج 34:6 و7). ويقول المسيح: «كونوا رحماء كما أن أباكم أيضاً رحيم، فإنه منعم على غير الشاكرين والأشرار« (لوقا 6:35 و36).

والسؤال: كيف يمكن أن يكون الله عادلاً وفي الوقت نفسه يغفر آثام البشر؟ سؤال يقودنا إلى جوهر الإنجيل، أي إلى بشارة الفداء المؤسَّس على عمل مخلصنا النيابي. ويتناول الرسول بولس قضية عدل الله وغفرانه للخطايا في رومية 3:21-26 ويشرحها، فيعلّمنا أن الله الرحيم شاء أن يخلّص الجنس البشري الأثيم الذي يدينه عدلهُ. وكان بحسب الظاهر لا يمكن التوفيق بين عدل الله ورحمته. غير أن محبة الآب السماوي قد أعدَّت منذ الأزل طريقاً للنجاة، بحيث تُدان الخطية ولا تُمنع الرحمة. فالمسيح صار نائب الإنسان الخاطئ واحتمل القصاص الذي كان يقتضيه عدل الله. فلا يمكن إذاً أن ننكر على الله عدله بالقول إنه لا يدين الخطية، لأن المسيح قد جُعل خطيةً لأجلنا، وحمل خطايانا في جسمه على الصليب (2كورنثوس 5:21 و1بطرس 2:24)، فوُفِّيت عقوبة الخطية، ووجدت رحمة الله مجالاً للعفو عن الجنس البشري وتدبير الخلاص الأبدي له، على شرط قبول نعمته، فصارت بشارة الإنجيل تنادي: «لنا في المسيح الفداء، بدمه غفران الخطايا« لأن عمل المسيح قد نفَّذ عدل الله، بحيث دينت فيه كل الخطايا، وأعطى مجالاً لنعمة الله الغافرة. فما يظهر عند أول نظرة مربكاً ومحيّراً يسهل توفيقه عند النظر إلى المسيح. فمجد إنجيل المسيح قائم في ثبوت التعليم عن عدل الله ونعمته


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول سفر نشيد الأنشاد*

قال المعترض: »كيف يكون سفر نشيد الأنشاد بين أسفار التوراة وهو يحوي كل هذه الأمور الجنسية والحسيَّة، مع أن الرسول يوحنا يقول: »كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظُّم المعيشة. ليس من الآب بل من العالم« (1يوحنا 2:16)«.

وللرد نقول: (1) منذ القديم كان سفر نشيد الأنشاد ضمن الأسفار القانونية في التوراة. وبعد قرون من قبوله كسفر قانوني، وفي القرن الأول الميلادي، شكَّكت مدرسة الرباي شمّاي في قانونيته، فقال الرباي عقيبة بن يوسف (50-132م): »لم يجادل أحدٌ في قانونية سفر النشيد.. إن كل العصور لا تستحق اليوم الذي فيه أُعطي سفر النشيد لبني إسرائيل، فكل الوحي مقدس، ونشيد الأنشاد هو قدس الأقداس«. ويعتمد المسيحيون أسفار التوراة التي قبلها بنو إسرائيل كأسفار قانونية.

(2) يصف السفر مباهج الحياة الزوجية، ولا خطأ في الجنس الذي هو داخل إطار الزواج، فقد خلق الله حواء لآدم بعد أن قال: »ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده« (تكوين 2:18). ويقول الحكيم: »افرح بامرأة شبابك.. ليُروِك ثدياها في كل وقت، وبمحبتها اسكر دائماً« (أمثال 5:18 و19). وقد حذَّر الرسول بولس المؤمنين من التعاليم الخاطئة للذين يرفضون الزواج، ثم قال: »لأن كل خليقة الله جيدة، ولا يُرفَض شيء إذا أُخِذ مع الشكر« (1تيموثاوس 4:3 و4). »الله الحي الذي يمنحنا كل شيء بغنى للتمتُّع« (1تيموثاوس 6:17). وقال كاتب رسالة العبرانيين: »ليكن الزواج مكرَّماً عند كل واحد، والمضجع غير نجس. وأما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله« (عبرانيين 13:4). لقد وضع الله الغريزة الجنسية في الناس، وقال الوحي: »لسبب الزنا، ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها. ليوفِ الرجل المرأة حقَّها الواجب، وكذلك المرأة أيضاً الرجل« (1كورنثوس 7:2 و3).

(3) قال كثيرون من رجال الدين اليهود الأقدمين إن هذا السفر يشرح العلاقة الحبية بين الله وشعبه. وفي ضوء هذا التفسير قاموا بوضعه ضمن أسفار الوحي القانونية المعترف بها. وقد قبلت الكنيسة المسيحية السفر ضمن ما قبلته من الوحي المقدس. وقد رأى اليهود في هذا السفر تاريخ بني إسرائيل من الخروج إلى زمان المسيح، وقالوا إن بني إسرائيل هم العروس (اسمها شولميث) وإن الرب هو العريس، وإن اتحاد الشعب مع الرب سيكمل في المسيح. أما المسيحيون الأولون فقالوا إن العروس هي الكنيسة وإن العريس هو المسيح.

وقد بلغ من اعتزاز الكنيسة بهذا السفر أن قام القديس أوريجانوس في القرن الثالث الميلادي بتفسيره في عشرة مجلدات، ووجد في كل جملة من السفر معنى روحياً. وفي القرن الثالث عشر كتب »برنارد أوف كليرفو« 86 موعظة على آيات الأصحاحين الأول والثاني من هذا السفر.

أما عن أسلوب السفر وتسمية صاحب السؤال له أنه أدب مكشوف، فهو ظلم للكاتب، الذي عاش في عصر غير عصرنا، اعتاد أهل عصره على مثل هذه التعبيرات. وللسائل أن يراجع الشواهد التالية (إشعياء 49:14-21 و62:1-5 وإرميا 2:2 وحزقيال 16 وهوشع 2:14-23 و11:8) وفي العهد الجديد نجد علاقة المسيح بالمؤمنين هي علاقة الزيجة المقدسة (يوحنا 3:39 و2كورنثوس 11:2 وأفسس 5:22-32 ورؤيا 21:2).

 ولو ادّعى أحد الغربيين هذه الدعوى لعذرناه لجهله باصطلاحات أصحاب السلوك، بخلاف الشرقي الذي تواترت عنده قصائد محيي الدين بن العربي، وقصائد ابن الفارض وغيرهما، فإن قصائدهم في العشق الإلهي أشهر من أن تُذكر. وقالوا في ابن الفارض:

       جُزْ بالقرافة تحت ذيل العارض          وقلِ السلامُ عليك يا ابنَ الفارض

       أبرزتَ في نظم السلوك عجائباً          وكشفتَ عن سرٍّ مصونٍ غامــض

       وشربتَ من بحر المحبة والولا          فرُويتَ مــن بحــرٍ محيطٍ فائــض

قال المعترض: »لا ندري كيف يفسر رجال الدين المسيحي سفر نشيد الأنشاد، ولا ماذا يقولون فيه«.

وللرد نقول: هناك ثلاث طرق لتفسير سفر نشيد الأنشاد: (1) التفسير الحرفي: ويقول إن نشيد الأنشاد قصيدة حب بين الملك سليمان وزوجته، ولو أن المفسرين لا يعرفون أية زوجة قصد من بين زوجاته السبعمئة وسراريه الثلاثمئة (1ملوك 11:3)، ويقول بعضهم إنه قصد زوجته ابنة فرعون (1ملوك 11:1)، ويقول غيرهم إنها فتاة بسيطة اسمها شولميث (نشيد 6:13). فالسفر في رأيهم قصيدة محبة لزوجة، تعلِّمنا قداسة الزواج ونقاوته وجماله.

(2) التفسير الرمزي: ويهدف للتخلُّص من الأوصاف البدنية للمرأة التي أحبها الملك، ولرؤية معنى أعمق في السفر وهو محبة الرب لشعبه بني إسرائيل، وبمعنى أوسع محبة الرب لكل من يحبه من كل الشعوب، كمحبة الزوج لزوجته (راجع تعليقنا على هوشع 1:2). وهذا التفسير يعتنقه التلمود اليهودي والمشنا والترجوم. ويقولون إن نشيد 1:13 هو حلول السحابة بين الكروبين في قدس الأقداس.

(3) التفسير النبوي: وقد أدخله إلى الفكر الكنسي كلٌّ من أوريجانوس وهيبوبوليتس، ويقول إن السفر نبوَّة عن مجيء المسيح وإعلان محبته للكنيسة التي تتكوَّن من كل من يقبلونه من كل قبيلة وأمة وشعب ولسان، وقد شبَّه الرسول بولس علاقة الزوجين السعيدين بعلاقة المسيح بالكنيسة، فقال: »يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً. هذا السرُّ عظيم، ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة« (أفسس 5:31 و32). ويفسر هذا الرأي الأصحاحات الثلاثة الأولى بأنها وصفٌ للمحبة المتبادلة بين المسيح والكنيسة، وأن الأصحاح الرابع وصف لجمال الكنيسة، والأصحاح الخامس يصف محبة المسيح للكنيسة الجميلة، فتعلن الكنيسة في الأصحاحات 6-8 إيمانها بالمسيح ورغبتها فيه ومحبتها له.. ويقول هذا التفسير إن الكنيسة سوداء بسبب الخطية، ولكنها جميلة بالفداء (نشيد 1:5)، وأن نشيد 1:13 يتحدث عن المسيح بين أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد (وهذا تفسير كيرلس الإسكندري)، وأن نشيد 2:12 »صوت اليمامة سُمع في أرضنا« يشير إلى وعظ الرسل بالإنجيل، وأن 5:1 الذي يتحدث عن الوليمة يرمز إلى العشاء الرباني (وهذا رأي كيرلس الإسكندري)، وأن الثمانين سُرِّية المذكورين في 6:8 يشيرون إلى ثمانين هرطقة (وهذا رأي أبيفانيوس).

اعتراض على نشيد 5:16 - المشتهيات

انظر تعليقنا على حجي 2:7

قال المعترض: »جاء في النشيد 6:8 »هنًّ ستون ملكة وثمانون سُرِّية، وعذارى بلا عدد« فيكون عدد نسائه مئة وأربعين. وهذا يناقض ما جاء في 1ملوك 11:3 »وكانت له (لسليمان) سبع مئة من النساء السيدات، وثلاث مئة من السراري، فأمالت نساؤه قلبه«.

وللرد نقول: لا بد أن الفقرتين تشيران إلى زمنين مختلفين، فعندما كتب سليمان سفر النشيد كانت لديه مئة وأربعون سيدة، وزاد العدد في زمن لاحق إلى ألف. ثم أن عبارة سفر النشيد تضيف عبارة »عذارى بلا عدد« مما يمكن أن يجعل العدد الكلي ألفاً.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول الأسفار النبوية*

شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة إشعياء

قال المعترض: «الأصحاحات 40-66 من سفر إشعياء ليست من كتابة النبي إشعياء، بل من إضافة كاتب آخر عاش في بابل وليس في فلسطين، لأنه يتحدث عن السبي البابلي، وهذا سابق لعصر النبي إشعياء الذي كتب الأصحاحات 1-39».

 وللرد نقول: منذ كتابة سفر النبي إشعياء اعتقد علماء الكتاب المقدس من يهود ومسيحيين أن سفر إشعياء كله وحي من الله لنبي واحد هو إشعياء. ولكن بعض دارسي الكتاب المقدس، ابتداءً من عام 1780 ممَّن لا يؤمنون بالوحي ولا بالنبوات، شككوا في وحدة السفر، بحجَّة أن الأصحاحات 1-39 موجَّهة إلى ساكني فلسطين برسالة تناسب أحوالهم، بينما أصحاحات 40-66 موجَّهة إلى جيل تالٍ جاء بعد قرن ونصف من الزمان، كانوا مسبيين في بابل، تحدِّثهم عن خراب أورشليم والسبي البابلي كأمر واقع، وتذكر اسم كورش الفارسي الذي جاء بعد النبي إشعياء بسنين طويلة. وقالوا إنه لا بد أن يكون كاتبها غير كاتب الجزء الأول من السفر.. ولكن المؤمنين بالوحي الإلهي يؤمنون أن الله استخدم نبيَّه إشعياء وهو ساكن في فلسطين، ليخاطب جيلاً قادماً بعد أكثر من مئة وخمسين سنة يكون مقيماً في بلاد السبي، في بابل، وذلك بروح النبوة، فالرب يقول: »لأني أنا الله وليس آخر.. مخبرٌ منذ البدء بالأخير، ومنذ القديم بما لم يُفعَل، قائلاً: رأيي يقوم، وأفعل مسرَّتي« (إشعياء 46:9 و10). وهناك براهين قوية على أن كاتب السفر كله شخص واحد هو إشعياء بن آموص لأن السفر يبدأ بالقول: »رؤيا إشعياء بن آموص التي رآها على يهوذا وأورشليم« (إشعياء 1:1) وهو عنوان للسفر كله. وإليك براهين على صحة هذا الرأي:

(1) الأصحاحات 1-39 تجهز القارئ ليطالع النبوات المستقبلية الواردة في أصحاحات 40-66، ففي أصحاحات 1-35 يحذِّر النبي الشعب من الخطر الأشوري الذي يهدد سلامتهم، ويتحدث أصحاحا 36 و37 عن غزو سنحاريب والتردِّي الروحي الذي أدَّى إلى سقوط أورشليم (أصحاحا 38 و39). وفي هذه الأصحاحات الأربعة يجهِّز النبي شعبه لما سيجيء بعد ذلك عن السبي البابلي والرجوع منه. فالسفر وحدة واحدة.

(2) اقتبس العهد الجديد من كل أصحاحات نبوَّة إشعياء الستة والستين باعتبارها من وحي الله لإشعياء، فعلى سبيل المثال يقتبس إنجيل متى 3:3 إشعياء 40:3 عن الصوت الصارخ في البرية، ومتى 8:17 من إشعياء 53:4 أن المسيح حمل أمراضنا، ومتى 12:17 من إشعياء 42:1 أن المسيح لا يصيح ولا يرفع في الشارع صوته، ومتى 13:14 من إشعياء 6:9 و10 عن الذين يسمعون ولا يفهمون، ومرقس 7:6 من إشعياء 29:13 عن الذين يقتربون من الرب بشفاههم أما قلوبهم فبعيدة عنه، ولوقا 4:17 من إشعياء 61:1 و2 عن قراءة المسيح من نبوَّة إشعياء عن سنة الرب المقبولة، ويوحنا 12:41 من إشعياء 53:1 و6:9 و10 عن رؤية إشعياء لمجد المسيح وكلامه عنه، وأعمال 8:28 و30 من إشعياء 53:7 و8 عن قراءة وزير مالية الحبشة من نبوَّة إشعياء، ورومية 9:27 و29 من إشعياء 10:22 و23 و11:5 و1:9 عن البقية الأمينة التي ستخلص.

(3) في كتاب ابن سيراخ 48:27 و28 يروي خبر أيام الملك حزقيا ويقول إن النبي إشعياء: »بروح عظيم رأى العواقب، وعزَّى النائحين في صهيون، وكشف عمّا سيكون على مدى الدهور، وعن الخفايا قبل حدوثها«. وفي هذا إشارة لنبوَّة إشعياء 49:17-25.

 (4) لا بد أن كاتب أصحاحات 40-66 كتب في فلسطين، فهو لا يعرف أرض بابل وديانتها بدرجة كافية حتى نظن أنه كان يعيش وسط المسبيين في بابل، بينما هو يعرف فلسطين جيداً، فهو يتكلم عن أورشليم وجبال فلسطين، ويذكر الأشجار التي تنمو فيها مثل الأرز والسنديان والبلوط والسنط والآس والزيتون (إشعياء 41:19 و44:14)، وفي 43:14 يقول الرب: »لأجلكم أَرسلتُ إلى بابل«. وفي 62:6 يقول إنه سيُقيم حُرّاساً على أسوار أورشليم، كما أن إشعياء 40:9 يوضح أن مدن يهوذا لا تزال قائمة.

(5) وُصف الله بأنه »قدوس إسرائيل« في كل الأصحاحات الستة والستين لنبوَّة إشعياء، وهو وصف لا نجده في كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس. إنه خاص بالنبي إشعياء، الكاتب الواحد للسفر كله.

(6) وُجدت نبوَّة إشعياء بين مخطوطات البحر الميت، بدون فاصل بين أصحاحي 39 و40، بل إن أصحاح 40 بدأ في آخر سطر من الصفحة، مما يدل على وحدة السفر كله، ما يدل على أن أهل خربة قمران اعتقدوا بوحدة سفر إشعياء، وذلك في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد.

اعتراض على إشعياء 1:11 - رفض الذبائح

انظر تعليقنا على لاويين 1:9

قال المعترض: «ورد في إشعياء 7:8 «وفي مدَّة خمس وستين سنة ينكسر أفرايم حتى لا يكون شعباً». وهذا خطأ، لأنّ ملك أشور تسلّط على أفرايم في السنة السادسة من جلوس حزقيا كما في 2ملوك 17 و18 ففنيت أرام في واحد وعشرين سنة».

وللرد نقول: بعد أن نطق إشعياء النبي بهذه النبوَّة بسنة أو سنتين جاء «تغلث فلاسر ملك أشور وحارب ملك إسرائيل وقتل وسبى كثيرين« (2ملوك 15:29). وهذا هو السبي الأول. وحدث سبيٌ ثانٍ في حكم هوشع ملك إسرائيل، عندما جاء شلمنأصر ملك أشور بعد عشرين سنة من نُطق إشعياء بهذه النبوَّة وسبَى ملك إسرائيل ورجالَه (2ملوك 17:1-6 و18:9-12). ولكن السبي الثالث الذي أزال مملكة إسرائيل من الوجود كان في أيام أسرحدون ملك أشور، الذي أتى بأجانب إلى السامرة، وأنشأ مستعمرة فيها، وسبى أيضاً منسى ملك يهوذا في السنة الحادية والعشرين من ملكه. فزوال مملكة السامرة من الوجود كان بعد 65 سنة من وقت النطق بهذه النبوَّة (عزرا 4:2 و3 و10 و 2ملوك 33:11).

اعتراض على إشعياء 7:14 - معنى »عذراء«

انظر تعليقنا على متى 1:22 و23

قال المعترض: «جاء في إشعياء 9:6 أن المسيح رئيس السلام، ولكنه قلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام (متى 21:12) وقال: «أتظنون أني جئت لأعطي سلاماً على الأرض؟ كلا أقول لكم! بل انقساماً«  (لوقا 12:51)«.

وللرد نقول: المسيح رئيس السلام لأنه يصالح البشر الخطاة مع الله، ثم يمنحهم السلام القلبي والراحة الروحية (يوحنا 14:27 وفيلبي 4:7 وكولوسي 3:15). وعندما طرد التجار والصيارفة من الهيكل كان يساند شريعة الله، ويوسّع مكاناً للعابدين، ويوقف سوء استخدام بيت الله (متى 21:13. قارن إشعياء 66:7). وقد حذّر المسيح تلاميذه من الاضطهاد الذي سيقع عليهم من أعدائهم، وفي نفس الموقف أكدّ لهم السلام الروحي الذي سيمنحه لهم وسط ضيقتهم (يوحنا 16:33). كما منع تلاميذه من الإمساك بالسيف دفاعاً عن أنفسهم، لأن الذين يتقلّدون السيف بالسيف يهلكون (متى 26:52. قارن لوقا 9:54-56). لا تناقض إذاً. المسيح يشرح طبيعة ملكوته، وهو السلام. ويشير إلى ما سيلقاه أتباعه من الشدائد والضيقات على الأرض، بسبب اتِّباعهم له.. وقد أحدث المسيح انقساماً بين من تبعوه وأفراد عائلاتهم وأقربائهم الذين رفضوا أن يتبعوه، فقال: »جئتُ لأفرِّق الإنسان ضد أبيه، والابنة ضد أمها، والكنَّة ضد حماتها، وأعداء الإنسان أهل بيته. من أحبَّ أباً أو أماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني. من وجد حياته يُضِيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها« (متى 10:35-39).


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «جاء في إشعياء 21:7 «فرأى رُكّاباً أزواج فرسانٍ، رُكّابَ حميرٍ، رُكّابَ جمالٍ«. وعبارة «ركاب حمير« نبوَّة عن المسيح الذي دخل أورشليم راكباً حماراً، وعبارة «ركاب جمال« نبوَّة عن غيره ممن كانوا يركبون الجمال».

وللرد نقول: يدل سياق الكلام على أن لا إشارة هنا إلى المسيح ولا إلى غيره، إنما هذا الأصحاح نبوَّة عن سقوط بابل، كما يظهر من عدد 9. والقول «ركاب الحمير وركاب الجمال« يدل على الكيفية التي يتم بها تبليغ خبر سقوط بابل الذي تمَّ في عهد داريوس سنة 519 و513 ق م.

قال المعترض: »مَن هو المقصود في إشعياء 29:12 بالقول »يُدفّع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة، ويُقال له: اقرأ هذا، فيقول: لا أعرف الكتابة؟«.

وللرد نقول: المقصود بهذا التوبيخ هم قادة بني إسرائيل، كما يُفهم من القرينة (في آيات 9-12) أن النبي إشعياء يوبِّخ قادة شعبه لأنهم رفضوا كلام الرب واختاروا الضلال، لأن الرب سكب عليهم »روح سُبات« (آية 10) إذ نزع منهم روحه القدوس، والأنبياء والرؤساء »غطاهم« بمعنى أنهم لم يعودوا يسمعون ولا يبصرون كلام الرب، فصار لهم مثل »سفر مختوم« لأنهم لا يحبون معرفة الحق، ويقولون إنهم لا يعرفون القراءة.. وهذا توبيخ للشعب العاصي الذي يرفض سماع كلام الرب.

اعتراض على إشعياء 37 - تكرار قصة نصرة حزقيا على ربشاقى

انظر تعليقنا على 2 ملوك 19

اعتراض على إشعياء 39:2 و6 - ثراء الملك حزقيا

انظر تعليقنا على 2ملوك 18:14-16

قال المعترض: «ورد في إشعياء 40:5 «فيُعلَن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشرٍ معاً، لأن فم الرب تكلم». وفي الترجمة اليونانية زيدت عبارة »خلاص إلهنا«، فقالت الترجمة: «فيُعلَن مجد الرب ويرى كل بشر معاً خلاص إلهنا، لأن فم الرب تكلم». ومع هذا فإن لوقا البشير اقتبسها في (3:6) بعد أن اقتبسها من الترجمة اليونانية».

وللرد نقول: المعوَّل عليه دائماً هو الأصل العبري، وليس المترجمة. ولم يقتبس البشير لوقا عبارة »خلاص إلهنا« من إشعياء 40:5 بل من مزمور 98:2، وإشعياء 52:10 ونص الآية «أعلن الرب خلاصه لعيون الأمم».

قال المعترض: «جاء في إشعياء 40:18 «فبمن تشبِّهون الله، وأيَّ شيءٍ تُعادلون به؟« بينما يتحدث مزمور 44:3 عن يمين الله وذراعه ونور وجهه، كما جاء ذلك في أماكن كثيرة أخرى».

وللرد نقول: التساؤل في إشعياء 40:18 هو تساؤل إن كان هناك ندٌّ لله أو معادل له، يفعل مثلما يفعل سبحانه، وهو الذي «كال الماء بيده، وقاس السماوات بالشِّبر، ووزن الجبال بالقبَّان والآكام بالميزان« (آيات 12-17) بمعنى أنه العارف بكل شيء، والذي لا يخفى عليه أمر، والقادر على كل شيء. ولا يقصد النبي أن يتحدث عن شبيه لله في ملامحه وتقاطيع وجهه وغير ذلك من الصفات الجسمية. أما الحديث عن يد الله فمن قبيل توضيح المعنى للقارئ والمستمع، لأن الوحي يستخدم تشبيهات إنسانية ليقرِّب المعنى للعقل البشري، وليس لأن لله يداً بالمعنى الحرفي.

راجع تعليقنا على تكوين 6:6 و7.

اعتراض على إشعياء 45:5 - إنكم آلهة!

انظر تعليقنا على مزمور 82:6

قال المعترض: «جاء في إشعياء 45:7 أن الله خالق الشر. وهذا يناقض ما جاء في عاموس 5:15 من أمر الله للبشر أن يبغضوا الشر».

وللرد نقول: انظر تعليقنا على التثنية 32:4.

قال المعترض: «إشعياء 53 نبوَّة عن نبي، تتحقق فيه الأمور التالية: (1) «كعِرْقٍ من أرض يابسة». (2) «فجُعل مع الأشرار قبره». (3) «من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع». (4) «مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة«.  (5) «سكب للموت نفسه».

وللرد نقول: (1) الأعداد 5-8 من إشعياء 53 لا تشير إلا للمسيح، فهي تقول: «مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه، وبحُبُره شُفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا، مِلنا كل واحد إلى طريقه، والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. ظُلِمَ أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه، كشاةٍ تُساق إلى الذبح وكنعجةٍ صامتة أمام جازّيها فلم يفتح فاه. من الضُّغطة ومن الدينونة أُخذ، وفي جيله من كان يظن أنه قُطع من أرض الأحياء، أنه ضُرب من أجل ذنب شعبي».

(2) آيتا 9 و12 تصدقان على المسيح وحده، فليس غيره لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش، وهو وحده الذي حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين.

(3) تقول الآية إنه «يقسم غنيمة« بعد موته. وقد تم هذا فعلاً للمسيح بمعنى روحي أكمل وأعظم، لأن بعد موته وصعوده ابتدأ الناس (ومنهم ملوك وعظماء وقادة) من كافة الأمم والشعوب أن يؤمنوا به ويحبوه كفاديهم وإلههم. وليست غنيمة أعظم من هذه.

(4) أجمع بنو إسرائيل الأولون أن هذا الأصحاح نبوَّة عن المسِيّا المُنتَظَر، وكذلك كتبة أسفار العهد الجديد المُلهَمين اقتبسوا كثيراً من أقوال هذا الأصحاح كنبوات عن المسيح التي عاينوا إتمامها فيه. ومثل هذا الأصحاح (مزمور 22) الذي قد تم أيضاً في المسيح لا سواه.

قال المعترض: «لا يمكن أن القول «مجروح لأجل معاصينا.. والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا« (إشعياء 53:5 و6) ينطبق على المسيح، ولا بد أنه يشير إلى نبي سبق كاتب هذه النبوَّة، أي سابق لإشعياء النبي، لأن الحديث بصيغة الماضي».

وللرد نقول: حتى لو افترضنا ما افترضه المعترض أن صيغة الماضي تتحدث عن نبي سبق النبي الذي ألقى النبوَّة، فإننا نجد أن العهدين القديم والجديد يتفقان على أنه «بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة« (عبرانيين 9:22). ولا يمكن أن يكون افتراض المعترض صحيحاً، لأنه لا التوراة ولا الإنجيل ذكرا من هو النبي الذي تحققت فيه نبوَّة إشعياء، مما يبرهن أنه لا يقدر إنسان أن يكفّر عن خطايا كل البشر.

وكل من له دراية باللغة العبرية والعربية يعرف أن الفعل الماضي قد يعني المستقبل أيضاً، إن كانت الحادثةُ القادمةُ قادمةً لا ريب فيها. عندها يتحدثون عنها في صيغة الماضي. كما أنه ليس عند الله ماضٍ وحاضر ومستقبل، فالكل عنده حاضر. وفي العبرية يُستخدم الفعل الماضي للتعريف بحالة ثابتة مستمرة. وقد فهم علماء بني إسرائيل إشعياء 53 كنبوَّة عن المسيح الآتي. فيوضح الترجوم أن كلمة «عبدي« الواردة في إشعياء 52:11 تعني المسيا. وقال سليمان يارحي: «فسّر آباؤنا هذه الكلمة بأنها تشير للمسيا، لأن المسيا مضروب كما هو مكتوب: «لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحمَّلها». وقال الربي موسى الشيخ إنها تشير للمسيا الملك. وفي تعليق سليمان يارحي على زكريا 4:7 اقتبس إشعياء 52:13 وقال إنهما تشيران للمسيا.

اعتراض على إشعياء 63:17 - هل الرب يُضِل؟

انظر تعليقنا على التثنية 32:4

قال المعترض: «جاء في إشعياء 64:5 »تلاقي الفَرِحَ الصانعَ البرَّ. الذين يذكرونك في طرقك. ها أنت سَخِطْتَ إذ أخطأنا. هي إلى الأبد فنخلص«. وقال آدم كلارك إن معنى هذه الآية غير واضح، فلابد أن يكون قد حصل فيها تحريف من نقل الناسخ«.

وللرد نقول: معنى هذه الآية ظاهر، وهو أن الله يلاقي الإنسان الفرحان بعمل البر والذي يذكر طرق الرب، ويدخل في عهد معه، كما قال النبي هوشع: »فإن طرق الرب مستقيمة، والأبرار يسلكون فيها. وأما المنافقون فيعثرون فيها« (هوشع 14:9). ويعترف النبي أن شعبه أغضب الله بخطاياه، ولكنه يذكر أن رحمة الله هي إلى الأبد فلا بد من الخلاص، كما قال صاحب مزمور 103:17 «أما رحمة الرب فإلى الدهر والأبد على خائفيه«. وكما قال الله في إشعياء 54:7 و8 «لحيظة تركتُك، وبمراحم عظيمة سأجمعك. بفيضان الغضب حجبتُ وجهي عنك لحظة، وبإحسانٍ أبديٍّ أرحمك، قال وليُّك الرب«. وعبارة النبي إشعياء هي كالقول عن الروح: «إذا بلغت التراقي« وكالقول عن الشمس: «حتى توارت بالحجاب« مع أنه لم يذكر في الكلام السابق الروح ولا الشمس. والكلام الواضح لا يحتاج إلى توضيح.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة إرميا*

قال المعترض: »جاء في نبوَّة إرميا 2:22 قول الله للأمة الإسرائيلية »وإن اغتسلتِ بنَطرون، وأكثرتِ لنفسكِ الإشْنان، فقد نُقش إثمك أمامي يقول السيد الرب«. ولكن إرميا ينصح هذه الأمة في أصحاح 4:14 بالقول: »اغسلي من الشر قلبَكِ يا أورشليم لكي تُخلَّصي« وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: يتحدَّث الرب في إرميا 2 عن التطهير الخارجي الطقسي الذي لا يصل إلى القلب، بينما الحاجة هي إلى تطهير جوَّاني يسمِّيه النبي »ختان القلب« (إرميا 4:4). وهذا التطهير الداخلي هو المطلوب في إرميا 4 والذي يحصل عليه الإنسان بالتوبة الصادقة، لا بالممارسات الدينية الطقسية الخارجية.   

قال المعترض: «الآية الواردة في إرميا 10:11 والتي تقول: »هكذا تقولون لهم: الآلهة التي لم تصنع السماوات والأرض تبيد من الأرض ومِن تحت هذه السماوات« ليست من كتابة النبي إرميا، بل أُضيفت في تاريخ لاحق، لأنها مكتوبة باللغة الكلدية».

وللرد نقول: وردت هذه الآية باللغة الكلدية، فحسبها المعترض أُضيفت بيد كاتب آخر، ولكن الحقيقة هي أن النبي إرميا أراد بالكتابة الكلدانية أن يعطي مواطنيه رداً باللغة الكلدية يجاوبون به الكلدانيين عُباد الوثن بلغتهم، ويدعونهم لعبادة الإله الواحد خالق السماوات والأرض.

اعتراض على إرميا 18:11 - هل الرب مصدر الشر؟

انظر تعليقنا على تثنية 32:4

قال المعترض: «نقرأ في إرميا 22:30 أن الملك كنياهو كان عقيماً، ولكن في 1أخبار 3:17-19 يذكر له عدَّة أبناء، أحدهم ورد ذكره في متى 1:12. وهذا تناقض».

وللرد نقول: (1) التعبير «اكتبوا هذا الرجل عقيماً« يتَّضح معناه في نفس الآية، في القول: «لا ينجح من نسله أحد جالساً على كرسي يهوذا». وهذا يعني أن عنده أولاداً، ولكن لن يخلفه أحدٌ منهم على العرش.

(2) وقد يكون أن كنياهو (أو يكنيا) كان هو نفسه عقيماً، لأنه سيق إلى السبي وعمره 18 سنة (2ملوك 24:8 و15) ولم يُطلَق حراً إلا في الخامسة والخمسين من عمره (2ملوك 25:27). وعلى هذا فالأسماء في 1أخبار 3:17-19 يكونون ورثته لا أولاده. وربما انتهى نسل سليمان بيكنيا (2ملوك 10:13 و14 و11:1). وبموت يكنيا بدأ نسل ناثان يرث العرش، وكان شألتئيل أول من تولَّى الحكم، وهو ابن أخيه وخليفته (1أخبار 3:18 و19). وهكذا يكون البشير متى قدَّم لنا سلسلة ورثة عرش داود، وقدَّم البشير لوقا لنا سلسلة النسب الطبيعية.

(3) فإن كان يكنيا عقيماً، وقد تبنَّى أبناءه، فلا يكون المسيح من نسله، وهكذا ينتهي اعتراض المعترض.

قال المعترض: «ورد في إرميا 25:1 و11 و12 «الكلام الذي صار إلى إرميا عن كل شعب يهوذا، في السنة الرابعة ليهوياقيم بن يوشيا ملك يهوذا، هي السنة الأولى لنبوخذنصَّر ملك بابل.. وتصير كل هذه الأرض خراباً ودَهَشاً، وتخدم هذه الشعوب ملك بابل سبعين سنة. ويكون عند تمام السبعين سنة أني أعاقب ملك بابل، وتلك الأمة يقول الرب على إثمهم، وأرض الكلدانيين، وأجعلها خِرباً أبدية». ولكن ورد في إرميا 29:1 و2 و10 «هذا كلام الرسالة التي أرسلها إرميا النبي من أورشليم إلى بقية شيوخ السبي، وإلى الكهنة والأنبياء، وإلى كل الشعب الذين سباهم نبوخذنصر من أورشليم إلى بابل: بعد خروج يكنيا الملك والملكة والخصيان ورؤساء يهوذا وأورشليم والنجارين والحدادين من أورشليم.. لأنه هكذا قال الرب: إني عند تمام سبعين سنة لبابل أتعهَّدكم وأقيم لكم كلامي الصالح بِردِّكم إلى هذا الموضع». فيظهر من هذين الاقتباسين أمران: (1) مَلَكَ نبوخذنصر في السنة الرابعة من مُلك يهوياقيم، وهو الصحيح كما صرّح به المؤرخ يوسيفوس. (2) أرسل إرميا الرسالة بعد خروج يكنيا الملك ورؤساء يهوذا. ولكن إجلاء يكنيا الملك ورؤساء يهوذا والصناع كان قبل المسيح بستمائة سنة، وكان إرميا قد أرسل رسالته إليهم بعد خروجهم، فلابد أن تكون إقامة بني إسرائيل في بابل 70 سنة، وهو خطأ لأن كورش أطلقهم قبل الميلاد بنحو 536 سنة، فكانت إقامتهم في بابل 63 سنة. والجدول التاريخي في مرشد الطالبين يقول إن إرميا كتب إلى بني إسرائيل سنة 599 ق. م، وإطلاق كورش لليهود كان سنة 536 ق. م«.

وللرد نقول: (1) قال المؤرخون إن سبي يهوياكين الملك ورؤساء يهوذا والصناع كان سنة 599 ق. م، وأن كورش أمر برجوع بني إسرائيل من السبي سنة 536 ق. م، فتكون المدة بينهما 63 سنة. ولكن مُدَّة السبي تُحسب من سنة 606 ق. م، فقد أغار نبوخذنصر على أورشليم عدَّة مرات وحاصرها وسبى سكانها إلى بابل، وخرّب المدينة والهيكل، وكان ابتداء هذا الخراب من سنة 606-562 ق. م. ثم أتى كورش وأصدر أمراً برجوع بني إسرائيل في سنة 536 ق. م فتكون مدة السبي سبعين سنة، من سنة 606-536 ق. م. فإنه قبل أن يسبي نبوخذنصر الملك يهوياكين وعبيده ورؤساءه وخصيانه كما في 2ملوك 24:12-17 كان قد أذل أباه يهوياقيم، كما جاء في 2ملوك 24:1 «في أيام يهوياقيم (وهو أبو يهوياكين) صعد نبوخذنصر ملك بابل، فكان له يهوياقيم عبداً ثلاث سنين«. وكان هذا في سنة 606 ق. م. ومما يؤيد هذا ما ورد في دانيال 1:1-4 «في السنة الثالثة من مُلك يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا، ذهب نبوخذنصر ملك بابل إلى أورشليم وحاصرها. وسلّم الرب بيده يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا مع بعض آنية بيت الله، فجاء بها إلى أرض شنعار.. وأمر الملك أشفنز رئيس خصيانه أن يُحضِر من بني إسرائيل ومن نسل الملك ومن الشرفاء فتياناً لا عيب فيهم«. وهذا يبرهن أن نبوخذنصر سبى كثيرين من بني إسرائيل في عهد يهوياقيم.

(2) وقال البعض إنه يجوز أن نحسب السبي من تاريخ إحراق الهيكل إلى تاريخ تجديده، فكان إحراقه في سنة 588 ق. م، وكان تجديده في سنة 517 (يعني سبعين سنة بالتمام) وهو التاريخ الديني. فالتاريخ السياسي والتاريخ الديني متفقان أن مدة السبي هي 70 سنة.

اعتراض على إرميا 31:15 - بكاء راحيل

انظر تعليقنا على متى 2:17 و18

قال المعترض: «ورد في إرميا 31:31 و32 «ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهداً جديداً، ليس كالعهد الذي قطعته مع آبائهم يوم أمسكتهم بيدهم لأخرجهم من أرض مصر، حين نقضوا عهدي فرفضتهم، يقول الرب«. وهذا يعني أنّ شريعة المسيح ألغت شريعة موسى».

وللرد نقول: لو أن المعترض أورد الآيتين التاليتين لموضوع اعتراضه لاتَّضحت الأمور، فقد قال الله في آيتي 33 و34 «بل هذا هو العهد الذي أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب:  أجعل شريعتي في داخلهم، وأكتبها على قلوبهم، وأكون لهم إلهاً، وهم يكونون لي شعباً. ولا يعلّمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين: اعرفوا الرب، لأنّهم كلّهم سيعرفونني من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم، يقول الرب، لأني أصفح عن إثمهم ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد». ومعنى هذا أنه مع أن الله أخرج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر، وأنقذهم من يد فرعون، وأنزل لهم المنّ والسلوى في البرية، ونجّاهم من أعدائهم بيد قوية. إلا إنهم نكثوا عهده وزاغوا، فرفضهم. غير أنه يعطيهم وعداً جديداً بدم المسيح المعروف سابقاً، ويُظهِر رحمته ومحبته في الفادي الكريم الذي جاء لا لكي ينقض بل ليكمل وليخلِّص ما قد هلك، وينقذهم ويسكب روحه في قلوبهم، ويجعل شريعته في داخلهم حتى لا ينسوه كما نسيه آباؤهم. لا تفيد هذه العبارات نسخاً، وإنما ذكّرهم الله بمراحمه. ومع أنهم عصوه، وعدهم بالفداء وملء روحه القدوس لهم لإنارة عقولهم حتى يعرف الكبير والصغير إرادته.

اعتراض على إرميا 31:34 - الدينونة والغفران

انظر تعليقنا على جامعة 12:14

اعتراض على إرميا 34:3 - هل رأت عينا الملك صدقيا ملك بابل؟

انظر تعليقنا على 2ملوك 25:7


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «جاء في إرميا 35:2 أن الرب أمر إرميا «اذهب إلى بيت الركابيين وكلّمهم، وادخل بهم إلى بيت الرب إلى أحد المخادع، واسقِهم خمراً». وهذا يناقض أوامر الرب في شريعة النذير بعدم شرب الخمر، كما جاء في لوقا 1:15».

وللرد نقول: المقصود من أمر الرب لإرميا، لا أن يسقي الركابيين خمراً، عصياناً لوصية والدهم الذي أوصاهم بعدم شرب الخمر (وقد أطاعوه) بل أن يُظهِر طاعتهم لأبيهم. فعندما يدعوهم لشرب الخمر يرفضون دعوته. وكان الله يعلم مدى طاعة الركابيين لوالدهم ووصاياه، كما كان يعلم عصيان بني إسرائيل له. وأراد الله أن يعلّم بني إسرائيل درساً في الطاعة. وهذا يشبه أمر الله لإبراهيم أن يذبح ولده، فلم يكن المقصود من ذلك ذبح الابن، بل إظهار طاعة إبراهيم، الذي كان يحب الله أكثر من حبّه لابنه. وكان الله يعلم ذلك، لكنه أراد أن يعلنه ويوضحه، ليكون درساً للذين يطيعون الله وللذين يعصونه.

قال المعترض: »جاء في إرميا 43:8-13 أن إرميا تنبأ أن نبوخذنصر ملك بابل سيغزو مصر، ولكن لا يوجد أي برهان تاريخي على أن هذه النبوَّة قد تحققت«.

وللرد نقول: إلى وقت قريب كان يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي هو الوحيد المعروف لنا، والذي ذكر أن نبوخذنصر غزا مصر. ورفض العلماء ما قاله يوسيفوس بحُجَّة أنه كتب ما كتب ليؤيد أقوال النبي إرميا. ولكن علماء الآثار اكتشفوا شهادة مؤرخ بابلي ترجع إلى عام 567 ق م تؤكد أن نبوخذنصر غزا مصر، ثم اكتشفوا نقشاً على تمثال نسحور حاكم مصر العليا يؤيد الخبر نفسه. صدقت نبوَّة إرميا، وصدق تحقيقها.

قال المعترض: »جاء في إرميا 46:2 أن الملك نبوخذنصر هاجم أورشليم في السنة الرابعة لمُلك الملك يهوياقيم، ولكن دانيال 1:1 يقول إن الهجوم كان في السنة الثالثة من مُلك يهوياقيم«.

وللرد نقول: التأريخان صحيحان، وسبب التناقض الظاهري أن النبي إرميا استخدم التقويم الأشوري، الذي هو تقويم الغُزاة، والذي كان يعتبر شهر نيسان (تقريباً شهر أبريل) أول شهور السنة، بينما استخدم النبي دانيال التقويم اليهودي، والذي كان يعتبر شهر تشري (تقريباً شهر أكتوبر) أول شهور السنة. وقد تولى يهوياقيم المُلك في شهر تشري سنة 609 ق م، وكانوا يحسبون بداية مُلك الملك من أول يوم في السنة الجديدة. ولما كان يهوياقيم قد تولى الحكم بعد بداية السنة بأيام قليلة، فقد حسب إرميا مُلكه من أول نيسان، وذلك بعد بضعة شهور من مُلكه الفعلي، بينما حسب دانيال مُلك يهوياقيم من أول تشري، وذلك بعد نحو سنة من مُلكه الفعلي. وقد غزا نبوخذنصر أورشليم عام 605 ق م بين شهري نيسان وتشري، فيكون ذلك في السنة الرابعة من حكم يهوياقيم بحسب تأريخ إرميا، وفي السنة الثالثة بحسب تأريخ دانيال.

قال المعترض: «الأصحاح الثاني والخمسون أُلحق بنبوَّة إرميا لأن السفر ينتهي بنهاية الأصحاح الحادي والخمسين، والذي ينتهي بالقول »إلى هنا كلام إرميا«.

وللرد نقول: واضح من العبارة «إلى هنا كلام إرميا» أن الأصحاح الثاني والخمسين من إضافة نبي آخر، ولا نفرِّق بين الأنبياء الذين أوحى الله لهم. وأصحاح 52 مقدمةٌ لمراثي إرميا، السِّفر الذي يلي نبوَّة إرميا مباشرةً، وأُخِذ أغلب أصحاح 52 من سفر الملوك الثاني أصحاحي 24 و25. وهو يوضح تحقيق النبوات التي تنبأ بها إرميا عن خراب مملكة بني إسرائيل وهيكلهم، الأمر الذي يبكي عليه سفر المراثي.

اعتراض على إرميا 52:28 - عدد المسبيين

انظر تعليقنا على 2ملوك 24:14


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة حزقيال*

قال المعترض: »جاء في حزقيال 1:5-28 أنه رأى شِبه أربعة حيوانات، راكضة وراجعة كمنظر البرق (آية 14) كانت ترتفع عن الأرض (آية 19) فترتفع عجلاتها معها (آية 20). وقد فسر البعض ما رآه النبي حزقيال بأنه زيارة كائنات من كواكب أخرى إلى أرضنا«.

وللرد نقول: ما قاله النبي حزقيال لا يصف كائنات فضائية، بل يصف رؤيته لمجد الرب، لأنه يقول في آية 28 »هذا منظر شِبه مجد الرب«. ثم أن النبي كان يرى رؤيا، وللرؤى معانيها الرمزية غير الحرفية، كما قيل في سفر الرؤيا 1:20 »سرّ السبعةِ الكواكب التي رأيت على يميني، والسبعِ المناير الذهبية: السبعة الكواكب هي ملائكة السبع الكنائس، والمناير السبع التي رأيتها هي السبع الكنائس«. وعلى هذا فقوله في حزقيال 1:5 »شِبه أربعة حيوانات« لا يعني أن النبي رأى حرفياً أربعة كائنات حية. والأغلب أن الحيوانات الأربعة التي رآها كانت ملائكة، لأنه يقول في آية 6 إن لكل واحد منها أربعة أجنحة لتطير بها. وهو ما يذكِّرنا بملائكة السرافيم التي رآها إشعياء النبي، ولكل واحد منها ستة أجنحة (إشعياء 6:2)، كما يذكِّرنا بالأربعة الحيوانات المملوَّة عيوناً من قدام ومن وراء التي رآها يوحنا الرائي (رؤيا 4:6). وقد حملت هذه الكائنات الأربعة رسالة من الرب إلى نبيِّه حزقيال، وليس من كائنات فضائية، ليبلغ الرسالة إلى بني إسرائيل »الأمَّة المتمردة« التي تمرَّدت على الله (حزقيال 2:1-4)، فقال الله له: »امضِ إلى بيت إسرائيل وكلِّمهم بكلامي« (3:4).

ولا يوجد أي دليل على وجود كائنات تسكن كواكب أخرى، ولو أنه توجد أرواح شريرة يسمّيها الكتاب المقدس »روح كذب« (1ملوك 22:22) و»أرواحاً مُضلَّة« (1تيموثاوس 4:1). وهؤلاء نميِّزهم بكذبهم وضلالهم، كما يتميَّز النبي المضل والعرافون والسحرة والعائفون (تثنية 13:1-9، 18:9-14 و1تيموثاوس 4:1-3).

قال المعترض: «ورد في حزقيال 4:10-12 «وطعامك الذي تأكله يكون بالوزن: كل يوم عشرين شاقلاً..  وتأكل كعكاً من الشعير. على الخُرء الذي يخرج من الإنسان تخبزه أمام عيونهم. وقال الرب: هكذا يأكل بنو إسرائيل خبزهم النجس بين الأمم الذين أطردهم إليهم. فقلت: آه يا سيد الرب، ها نفسي لم تتنجس، ومن صباي إلى الآن لم آكل ميتة أو فريسة، ولا دَخَل فمي لحم نجس. فقال لي: انظر قد جعلتُ لك خثي البقر بدل خُرء الإنسان، فتصنع خبزك عليه. وقال لي:  يا ابن آدم، هأنذا أكسّر قوام الخبز في أورشليم فيأكلون الخبز بالوزن وبالغم، ويشربون الماء بالكيل وبالحيرة لكي يعوزهم الخبز  والماء ويتحيروا الرجل وأخوه، ويفنوا بإثمهم». فهذا ناسخ ومنسوخ».

وللرد نقول: لا ناسخ ولا منسوخ، بل هذه استجابة صلاة النبي حزقيال، فقد استغاث النبي بالله فأجاب صلاته وحقق طلبته. وقد تمت نبوته هذه بحصار أورشليم.

قال المعترض: «قال الله في حزقيال 12:13 عن الملك صدقيا: «آتي به إلى بابل، إلى أرض الكلدانيين ولكن لا يراها، وهناك يموت». فكيف يأتي إليها ولا يراها؟».

وللرد نقول: نعم أتى إليها ولكنه لم يرها، لأن ملك بابل أعمى عيني الملك صدقيا، ثم قيَّده بسلاسل وجاء به إلى بابل، كما أوضحنا في تعليقنا على 2ملوك 25:7.

قال المعترض: »جاء في حزقيال 14:9 »فإذا ضلَّ النبيُّ وتكلَّم كلاماً فأنا الرب قد أضللتُ هذا النبي«. فكيف يضلل الله الأنبياء؟«.

وللرد نقول: إذا ضلَّ النبي فإنه يضل من عند نفسه، ويسمح الرب له بأن يعلن ضلالاته للناس، لأنه لا يُكرِه أحداً على طاعته، ولكنه يحذِّر الناس من ضلال النبي المضلل بأن يرسل الأنبياء الصادقين الذين يعلنون الحق. لقد أبغض الأنبياء الكذبة الحق السماوي، ولم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا، ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدِّقوا الكذب، لكي يُدان جميع الذين لم يصدِّقوا الحق بل سُرُّوا بالإثم (2تسالونيكي 2:10-12).

اعتراض على حزقيال 18:20 - الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب

انظر تعليقنا على خروج 20:5 ويشوع 7:1 ولوقا 11:51

قال المعترض: »جاء في حزقيال 20:25 »وأعطيتهم أيضاً فرائض غير صالحة، وأحكاماً لا يحيون بها«. وهذا يناقض آيات كثيرة تقول إن فرائض الرب صالحة مثل »ناموس الرب كامل يردّ النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة تصيِّر الجاهل حكيماً« (مزمور 19:7)«.

وللرد نقول: القصد بالفرائض غير الصالحة هي الفرائض الوثنية التي سمح الله لبني إسرائيل أن يتبعوها ويمارسوها لأنهم عصوه، وهو يصفهم في آية 21 من ذات الأصحاح بالقول »فتمرَّد الأبناء عليَّ. لم يسلكوا في فرائضي ولم يحفظوا أحكامي ليعملوها«. ويمكن أن يُقال إن وصايا الله ضارة بالخاطئ الذي لا يطيعها، لأنها تحكم عليه وتدينه. إنها رائحة حياة لمن يحيا بحسبها، لكنها رائحة موت لمن يكسرها ويتعدَّى عليها. وقد قال الرسول بولس: »هل الناموس خطية؟ حاشا!.. ولكن الخطية، وهي متَّخذة فرصة بالوصية أنشأت فيَّ كل شهوة. لأن بدون الناموس الخطية ميتة« (رومية 7:7 و8). فالوصية صالحة لأنها تعلن لنا إرادة الله، ولكنها تنشئ في الخاطئ الرغبة في عصيانها لأنه لا يحب الله، ولأنه يتمرد عليه.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: «ما جاء في حزقيال 23 عن أُهولة وأُهوليبة هو من الكتابات الفاضحة التي يجب إلاّ يرد ذكرها في كتاب يدَّعي أصحابه أنه مقدس».

وللرد نقول: المقصود بأهولة وأهوليبة مدينتان هما السامرة عاصمة مملكة إسرائيل، وأورشليم عاصمة مملكة يهوذا. وكانت مملكة بني إسرائيل مملكة واحدة متحدة تحت حكم داود وسليمان، ولكنها انقسمت بعد موت سليمان إلى مملكة شمالية عاصمتها السامرة، وجنوبية عاصمتها أورشليم.

وكان الله قد أمر بنَصب خيمة الاجتماع (مكان العبادة) في عاصمة مملكة يهوذا، أما مملكة إسرائيل فلم يوافق قط على إقامة خيمة عبادة فيها. ومن هذا نفهم لماذا أطلق الله على السامرة اسم «أهولة« (ومعناها في العبرية: خيمتها) كما أطلق على أورشليم اسم «أهوليبة« (ومعناها في العبرية: خيمتي فيها). فالمملكة الشمالية أقامت خيمة نفسها، أما المملكة الجنوبية فكان يجب أن تكون فيها وحدها خيمة الله وحده. وقد بنى الملك سليمان هيكل الله ليكون «خيمة الله في أورشليم».

غير أن المملكتين الشمالية والجنوبية خانتا عهد الله، وهو ما يسمّيه أنبياء التوراة بالزنى الروحي. وأخذت المملكتان تعبدان أوثان الممالك المحيطة بهما. وخيانة شعب الله لله أشرُّ من خيانة شريك الحياة، ولذلك يوبخ النبي حزقيال العاصمتين الخائنتين بكلمات رهيبة حقاً، فقد سقطت الدولتان إلى الدّرك الأسفل.

كلام حزقيال النبي إذاً هو عن مدينتين خانتا عهد إلههما، وليس عن سيدتين. وتعبيرات النبي حزقيال قاسية جداً، لأن الخيانة الروحية كانت قاسية عليه وعلى الله. وقد قال المسيح لمن  خانوا استخدام بيت الله: «مكتوب بيتي بيت الصلاة يُدعى، وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص« (متى 21:13). واللص خائن - الخيانة التي وصفها حزقيال النبي بالزنى الروحي.

قال المعترض: «ورد في حزقيال 26:1-14 «وكان في السنة الحادية عشرة في أول الشهر أن كلام الرب كان إليّ قائلاً.. هائنذا أجلب على صور نبوخذنصر ملك بابل بخيلٍ وبمركبات وبفرسان وجماعةٍ وشعب كثير، فيقتل بناتك في الحقل بالسيف، ويبني عليكِ معاقل، ويبني عليكِ برجاً ويرفع عليكِ ترساً، ويجعل مجانق على أسواركِ ويهدم أبراجكِ بأدوات حربه.. بحوافر خيله يدوس كل شوارعكِ. يقتل شعبكِ بالسيف فتسقط إلى الأرض أنصابُ عزّكِ وينهبون ثروتكِ ويغنمون تجارتكِ ويهدّون أسواركِ ويهدمون بيوتكِ البهيجة، ويضعون حجارتكِ وخشبكِ وترابكِ في وسط المياه.. وأُصيّركِ كضِحّ الصخر، فتكونين مَبْسطاً للشِّباك، لا تُبنَيْن بعد». وهذا خطأ، لأن بختنصر حاصر صور 13 سنة، واجتهد كثيراً في فتحها، ولكنه رجع خائباً. فاحتاج حزقيال إلى العذر (والعياذ بالله)، فقال في الأصحاح 29:17-20 «وكان في السنة 27 أن كلام الرب كان إليَّ قائلاً: إن نبوخذنصر استخدم جيشه خدمةً شديدةً على صور. كل رأس قَرِعَ وكل كتف تجرّدت، ولم تكن له ولا لجيشه أجرة من صور، لذلك قال السيد الرب: »أبذل أرض مصر لنبوخذنصر، فيأخذ ثروتها ويغنم غنيمتها وينهب نهبها، فتكون أجرةً لجيشه. قد أعطيتهُ أرض مصر لأجل شُغْله الذي خدم به، لأنهم عملوا لأجلي». ولما لم يحصل نبوخذنصر وجنوده على أجرة من محاصرة صور، وعده الله بمصر. ولم نعلم إذا كان هذا الوعد مثل الوعد السابق، أو حصل له الوفاء.  هل يكون وعد الله هكذا؟ هل يعجز  الله عن الوفاء بوعده؟».

وللرد نقول: هذه نبوَّة صادقة من الله على فم نبيِّه حزقيال، والدليل على صدقها أن النبي كان يعرف مناعة مدينة صور، ويعرف أن شلمنأصر عجز بكل جيشه عن الاستيلاء عليها، بعد أن أغرق السوريون أسطوله العظيم بمراكبهم القليلة، ومع ذلك قال النبي إن نبوخذنصر سيستولي عليها. وقال «مناندر« الأفسسي في ترجمته للتواريخ الفينيقية إلى اللغة اليونانية، إن نبوخذنصر حاصرها 13 عاماً لما كان أثوبال ملكاً عليها، وتكبّد جيشه المشقات، ثم استولى عليها. وبذلك تحقق قول النبي إن نبوخذنصر استخدم جيشه «خدمة شديدة على صور، كل رأس قرع، وكل كتف تجرّدت« وهذا نتيجة للحصار الطويل. ونقل المؤرخ يوسيفوس عن تواريخ فينيقية أن الصوريين كانوا يأتون بملوكهم بعد هذا الحصار من بابل، لأن نبوخذنصر أسر ملوكهم وسباهم إلى بلاده، مما يدل على تمام إخضاع وإذلال صور وزوال مُلكها.

أما ما ذكره النبي حزقيال من أن الملك نبوخذنصر لم تكن له ولا لجيشه أجرة، فلأنه لم يجْنِ منها فوائد تُذكَر، لأن ثروتها نُزِفَت من طول حصاره لها، وكانت الغنائم قليلة بالنسبة إلى ما تجشَّمه مع جيوشه من الأتعاب. ومما يؤيد هذا قول العلاّمة إيرونيموس (جيروم): «قرأنا في التواريخ الأشورية أنه لما حاصر نبوخذنصر صور ولم يجد أهلُها منفذاً للهروب والنجاة، ورأوا أنه لا بد من الوقوع في مخالبه، هربوا في مراكبهم إلى قرطاجنة، فإنهم كانوا أشهر الأمم في التجارة والملاحة. فهرب البعض منهم إلى بحر اليونان، والبعض إلى بحر أوجين. ولما رأى أهل صور أن أعمال الحصار كادت أن تتم على مرام أعدائهم، وتزعزعت أساسات الأسوار بضرب المجانق، نقلوا كل ما كان ثميناً من ذهب وفضة وثياب، وكل ما عند أشرافهم من الأمتعة الثمينة إلى المراكب، وذهبوا بها إلى الجزائر. فلما أخذ نبوخذنصر هذه المدينة لم يجد فيها شيئاً يكافئ تعبه، فتكدّر من ذلك كدراً شديداً، فأنبأه النبي حزقيال بأنه سيستولي على أرض مصر، وهي تكافئ أتعابه. ولا يلزم من عدم أخذ مكافأة من صور أنه لم يستولِ عليها، فكم من إنسان يتعب أتعاباً شاقة وتكون الثمرة أقل من التعب».

وقد تمت نبوات الأنبياء على صور بما لم يبقَ معه شك، فخرّب نبوخذنصر هذه المدينة القديمة، وأنشأ إسكندر ذو القرنين من أطلالها وآثارها طريقاً لتوصيل الأرض بالجزيرة التي كانت قائمة عليها. وقال أحد الأفاضل: لا عجب إذا لم يوجد أثرٌ لهذه المدينة القديمة، فأصبحت سواحل رملية، وتغيَّرت معالمها ودُفن الصهريج العظيم في الرمال. وبذلك تمّ قول النبي: «ولا تُبْنَينْ«. فلم تعُد هذه المدينة إلى ما كانت عليه من القوة والرفعة وقت حزقيال النبي. ولما استولى إسكندر عليها لم يحرقها فقط، بل أنشأ الإسكندرية في مصر، فانتقلت التجارة إليها وزالت من صور. ومن سوء حظها أن تداولت الدول عليها، فكانت تارة تحت حكم البطالسة ملوك مصر، وأخرى تحت حكم السلوقيين ملوك سوريا. وأخيراً وقعت في يد روما. وفي سنة 639م استولى عليها المسلمون، وفي سنة 1124م استولى عليها المسيحيون في الحرب الصليبية، وفي سنة 1289م استرجعها مماليك مصر، فنهبوها. وفي سنة 1516م استولى عليها الأتراك. وبعد أن كانت مركزاً للتجارة أصبحت أطلالاً لا يعرّج عليها سوى قوارب الصيادين المساكين، وبذلك تمّ قول الله: «وأصيّر صور ضِحّ الصخور ومَبْسطاً للشِّباك« (حزقيال 26:4 و5).

وكل ذلك مصداق لقول النبوات، فإن الأنبياء تنبأوا أن عظمتها وقوتها ستصبح أطلالاً بالية، وقد تمّ ذلك فعلاً. أما من جهة استيلاء نبوخذنصر على مصر فقال المؤرخ الوثني «ميجاسثينيس« (نحو سنة 300 ق م) إنه لما سمع نبوخذنصر بوفاة والده، رتّب الأمور في مصر، وسلّم الأسرى الذين سباهم في مصر لبعض أصحابه، وبادر مسرعاً إلى بابل. وقال مؤرخ وثني آخر هو »بيروسوس« إن نبوخذنصر استولى على أشور وقهر العمونيين والموآبيين، ثم شنّ الغارة على مصر وقتل مَلِكها وعيّن ملكاً آخر». (راجع تعليقنا على إرميا 43:8-13).

اعتراض على حزقيال 45 و46 - وصف الهيكل

انظر تعليقنا على سفر العدد 28 و29


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة دانيال*

قال المعترض: »جاء في الآية الأولى من نبوَّة دانيال »في السنة الثالثة من مُلك يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا« مما يبيِّن أن النبي دانيال كتب سفره في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد. ولكن السفر يحتوي على معلومات واسعة وكثيرة عن ممالك العالم من حكم نبوخذنصَّر نحو 605 ق م إلى حكم الإمبراطورية الرومانية الذي بدأ في عام 241 ق م، واستمر إلى أن استولى بومبي على أرض الميعاد عام 63 ق م. فلا يمكن أن يكون دانيال هو كاتب السفر«.

وللرد نقول: يحتوي سفر دانيال على نبوات عظيمة، بدأ تحقيقها في عصره، وامتد تحقيقها إلى مئات السنين بعد زمنه. ويحتوي الأصحاح 11 من نبوته على نبوات تفصيلية تمتد من حُكم كورش العظيم إلى عصر المسيح الدجال، الذي هو ضد المسيح، في نهاية الدهر الحاضر، وإلى الأبدية. وتنبّؤ دانيال بالآتيات دقيق جداً حتى يحسبه القارئ رواية تاريخية سجَّلها شاهد عيان! ولكن دانيال سجل هذه النبوات التفصيلية قبل حدوثها بمئات السنين. وقد قال الكافرون بالنبوات إن دانيال لا يمكن أن يكون كاتب السفر، بل كتبه غيره بعده وعزاه إليه، ولكن المؤمنين الذين يؤمنون بعلم الله السابق وإعلانه الصحيح لعبيده الأنبياء يدركون أن الله أنبأ على لسان عبده دانيال بكل ما سجَّل في سفره من أمور مستقبلية.

اعتراض على دانيال 1:1 - متى هاجم نبوخذنصَّر أورشليم؟

انظر تعليقنا على إرميا 46:2

قال المعترض: «جاء في دانيال 1:21 أن دانيال بقي إلى السنة الأولى لكورش الملك، ولكننا نجد دانيال لا يزال موجوداً حتى السنة الثالثة لكورش كما يظهر من دانيال 10:1».

وللرد نقول: ظل دانيال في موضع المسئولية والحكم حتى السنة الأولى من حكم الملك كورش، وعرف باستجابة صلاته إذ أصدر كورش الأمر بعودة بني إسرائيل إلى أرضهم. ثم عاش سنتين بعد صدور أمر كورش في بابل، في التقاعد، حتى مات.

قال المعترض: «جاء في دانيال 2:48 أن شهرة دانيال كانت عظيمة في مملكة بابل، ولكننا لا نجد له ذكراً في دانيال 3:12 عندما رفض أصحابه الثلاثة السجود لتمثال الذهب».

وللرد نقول: الأغلب أن دانيال كان غائباً عن العاصمة في عمل يتعلق بالدولة، وحدثت أزمة السجود للتمثال أثناء سفره خارج العاصمة.

قال المعترض: «غناء الفتيان الثلاثة في أصحاح 3 من نبوَّة دانيال، وأصحاحي 13 و14 منه يعتقد بها الكاثوليك، وهي مرفوضة عند اليهود والبروتستانت. ثم إن ثيودوشن (الذي ترجم التوراة إلى اللغة اليونانية) أدرج بين آيتي 23 و24 من الأصحاح الثالث ترنيمة الفتيان الثلاثة، وأدرج قصة سوسنة والتنين في أصحاحي 13 و14 وحذت حذوه الترجمة اللاتينية».

وللرد نقول: لم يحتوِ الأصل العبري للتوراة على الأجزاء التي أشار إليها المعترض، ولا يوجد أدنى دليل على أنها كُتبت باللغة العبرية أو الكلدية. وما كان يجب أن المعترض يعوِّل على الترجمات، بل على التوراة العبرية الأصلية التي حافظ بنو إسرائيل عليها، فهي الحَكَم الفصل. فإذا ترجم أحد العارفين باللغات الشرقية كتاباً إلى إحدى اللغات الغربية، ثم أضاف عباراتٍ أو قصصاً ليست في الأصل، فليس من حقه أن يضيف، وإضافته هذه لا تُخلّ بالكتاب الأصلي في شيء، لأن الأصل محفوظ عند أهله. وقد كانت نُسَخ التوراة منتشرة، فإذا تصرّف مترجم في الترجمة انكشف أمره.. فلا عجب إذا قام إيرونيموس أحد العلماء ورفض كل ما كان زائداً على الأصل العبري، وقال إنها خرافة. وقد رفض كثيرون من العلماء المسيحيين الفصول التي أشار إليها المعترض، ومنهم يوليوس الإفريقي ويوسابيوس وأبوليناريوس، وقالوا إنها من الخزعبلات، ونحا هذا النحو إيراسموس وغيره من العلماء المتأخرين.

راجع تعليقنا على الأبوكريفا في القسم الأول من هذا الكتاب.

قال المعترض: »جاء في دانيال 5:1 أن آخر ملوك بابل هو بَيْلشاصَّر، ولكننا لا نجد أثراً لصاحب هذا الاسم في التاريخ البابلي ولا اليوناني، وهذان التاريخان يسجلان أن آخر الملوك البابليين هو نابونيدُس«.

وللرد نقول: أثبتت الاكتشافات الأثرية والحفريات الحديثة أن بيلشاصر كان قائماً مقام الملك نابونيدُس. وقد حكم نابونيدس من سنة 556 إلى 539 ق م. وفي السنة الثالثة من حكمه (553 ق م) ترك بابل وسافر في رحلة طويلة، تاركاً مقاليد الحكم لابنه البكر بيلشاصر. وعندما هزم كورش مملكة بابل كان نابونيدس في »تيما« شمال شبه الجزيرة العربية. والدليل من نبوَّة دانيال على أن بيلشاصر كان قائماً مقام الملك أنه في وقت حيرته دخلت إليه الملكة، زوجة الملك نابونيدُس، وأشارت عليه أن يستدعي دانيال ليقرأ له الكتابة الأعجمية على الحائط، ولم تدخل زوجة بيلشاصر لأنها لم تكن الملكة.

قال المعترض: »جاء في دانيال 5:31 أن داريوس المادي أخذ المملكة من بيلشاصر، وعمره 62 سنة. ولكن العلماء المعاصرين يقولون إنهم لا يجدون لداريوس المادي أثراً في كتابات المؤرخين«.

وللرد نقول: كما قلنا في تعليقنا على دانيال 5:1 إن دانيال سجَّل اسماً حقيقياً، نقول مرة أخرى إن الاكتشافات والحفريات الحديثة أثبتت صحة ما قاله النبي دانيال، فهناك داريوس المادي، وداريوس الفارسي، المعروف بداريوس الأول والذي حكم من 521-486 ق م. وكان كورش العظيم قد أناب عنه داريوس المادي في حكم كل مملكة بابل.

قال المعترض: «ورد في دانيال 8:13 و14 «فسمعتُ قدوساً واحداً يتكلم، فقال قدوسٌ واحدٌ لفلانٍ المتكلم:  إلى متى الرؤيا من جهة المحرقة الدائمة ومعصية الخراب لبذل القدس والجند مدوسين؟ فقال لي: إلى 2300 صباح ومساء، فيتبرأ القدس». وجميع مفسري التوراة من يهود ومسيحيين ومعهم يوسيفوس مضطربون في تفسير هاتين الآيتين، وفسَّره بعضهم بحادثة أنطيوخوس أبيفانيس (عام 161 ق م) الذي ولاه الرومان على أورشليم. ونحن نعترض على أن أنطيوخوس داس القدس ثلاث سنين ونصف، كما قال يوسيفوس، فإن الـ2300 يوماً هنا هي أيام تتكوَّن من 24 ساعة. ولكن النبي دانيال يقول أن أنطيوخوس سيدوس القدس مدة ست سنين وثلاثة أشهر وتسعة عشر يوماً».

وللرد نقول: قال يوسيفوس (الكتاب 12 ف 7) إن المدة التي توقفت فيها العبادة اليهودية في الهيكل هي ثلاث سنين بالتمام. ولكنه قال في كلامه عن الحروب اليهودية (الكتاب 1 ف 1) إن أنطيوخوس ألغى تقديم ذبيحة الكفارة اليومية مدة ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر. ويرجع سبب تناقض أقوال يوسيفوس إلى أن أنطيوخوس أهان العبادة اليهودية بمنكرات جمَّة، فأرَّخ يوسيفوس بدءاً من إحدى هذه الكوارث، ثم بدا له أن كارثة أخرى جديرة بأن تكون بدء مظالمه، فيؤرخ منها. ولكن دانيال النبي راعى في النبوات كل مظالمه من أولها إلى آخرها، والدليل على ذلك أنه لم يقتصر على ذِكر تعطيل المحرقة الدائمة، بل قال أيضاً «ومعصية الخراب». ولا شك أنه حصلت حوادث جمّة في تاريخ أنطيوخوس يجوز أن يُحسب منها مدة معصية الخراب وإزالة المحرقة الدائمة، فقد عيَّن ياسون رئيس كهنة في سنة 171 ق.م فتوقفت الذبيحة الدائمة. وياسون هو أخ أونياس الذي أدخل في أورشليم عادات اليونان وألعابهم وخلاعتهم، ولم ينل رتبة رئيس الكهنة إلا بالدسائس، وتعهّد للملك أن يدفع له 360 وزنة فضة إذا صرّح له بإنشاء مكان لتعليم شبان بني إسرائيل عادات الوثنيين وتسميتهم بالأنطوخيين، فأذن له بذلك. فازدرت الكهنة بهيكل الله وذبائحه، وبادروا إلى الألعاب اليونانية وفضّلوها على غيرها. فهذه حادثة مهمة يجوز أن يُحسب منها تعطيل المحرقة ومعصية الخراب. (انظر بريدو 3:216 و1مكابيين 1:11-15) فإذا حُسبت نبوَّة دانيال من هذه الحادثة، كانت المدة ست سنين وثلاثة أشهر وعشرين يوماً بالتمام والكمال، لأن مبدأها 5 أغسطس سنة 171، وانتهاؤها وهو إعادة العبادة الحقيقية في 25 ديسمبر سنة 165 ق.م (انظر بريدو 3:265-268).

وقد أشار النبي دانيال إلى هذا الوقت بكل دقة، كما يفعل المؤرخ الصادق.

قال المعترض: «ورد في دانيال 9:24-26 «سبعون أسبوعاً قُضِيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا ولكفارة الإثم، وليُؤتَى بالبر الأبدي ولختم الرؤيا والنبوَّة، ولمسْح قدوس القدوسين. فاعلم وافهم أنه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع و 62 أسبوعاً. وبعد 62 أسبوعاً يُقطَعُ المسيح، وليس له». وهذا لا يصدق على المسيحيين، لأنهم لم يكونوا موجودين، لأن المسيح لم يكن قد جاء. وقد مضى أزيد من ألفي سنة على المدة المذكورة. وتفسيرات علماء المسيحية مرفوضة لأن تفسير اليوم بمعنى أنه أسبوع يتعارض مع القرينة».


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

وللرد نقول: (1) معنى كلمة »أسبوع« في اللغة العبرية سبعة آحاد، وهناك كلمة عبرية أخرى معناها سبعة أيام. وإذا سُئل: ما هي القرينة الدالة على أن المعنى المقصود بكلمة الأسبوع هنا سبعة؟  قلنا: إن دانيال كان يتأمل في مدة السبي، وهي سبعون سنة، فأخذ يصلي ليعرف منتهى الأمر، كما يظهر من هذا الأصحاح. فأتى جبرائيل الملاك وقال إنه يلزم للحادثة المهمة ليس سبعين سنة بل سبعين أسبوعاً، أي سبعين سنة في سبعة. فإن التأمل كان في السنوات السبعين، وهي قرينة توضح المعنى.

(2) والأسبوع في اللغة العربية يمكن أن يكون بمعنى سبعة. قال الليث: «الأسبوع من الطواف ونحوه سبعة أطواف». وإذا أرادوا تخصيصها قالوا الأسبوع من الأيام أمام سبعة أيام كما في كتب اللغة العربية (انظر لسان العرب ج 10 ص 8 وسطر 16) وورد في المصباح: «الأسبوع من الطواف بضم الهمزة سبع طوفات، والجمع أسبوعات وأسابيع.. والأسبوع من الأيام سبعة أيام، وجمعه أسابيع». فانظر كيف قيّد الأسبوع بقوله:  والأسبوع من الأيام.

(3) معنى قوله «تكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا« (دانيال 9:24) هو تكميل ذبيحتي الخطية والمعصية. ولكلمة »تكميل« في العبرية معنى آخر، هو »سَتْر«، فالخطية التي كانت مكشوفة وعريانة أمام الله البار القدوس، أصبحت الآن برحمته مستورة. وكلمة «تتميم الخطايا« هي في الأصل بمعنى ختم الخطايا وحبسها، فإنه لما كان النبي دانيال متحيراً ومتفكراً في خطية شعبه وكيف يغفرها الله لهم، أجابه الله بقوله إنه بعد 70 أسبوعاً من السنين يهيئ الله كفارة كافية عن الخطية، فتظهر عدالته وحكمته الفائقتين في أنه يسامح الخاطئ التائب، دون أن يضحي بعدالته. فالمسيح صار كفارة عن آثامنا كما قال النبي هنا. وقد كنا نستوجب القصاص في جهنم النار إلى الأبد، ولكنه احتمل في جسده خطايانا وصُلب لأجل آثامنا، فتبرَّرنا ببره. وهذا هو معنى قوله: «يُؤتَى بالبر الأبدي». فعندما يؤمن الخاطئ بالمسيح تُستَر خطاياه ويقف مبرَّراً أمام الله.

(3) وقد وردت قولة «لمسْح قدوس القدوسين« (دانيال 9:24) في الكتاب المقدس على »قدس أقداس الهيكل« نحو 28 مرة (خروج 26:32 و34 و29:37 و30:29 و36 وغيره) الذي يرمز إلى عمل المسيح، لأنه يبني هيكل الرب (زكريا 6:12، 13). فاستُخدمت التعبيرات المستعملة في العهد القديم لتدل على أعمال الإنجيل، كقوله: «أنتم هيكل الله الحيّ، كما قال الله سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً» (2كورنثوس 6:16). فالمراد بقوله «قدوس القدوسين« هو الكنيسة المسيحية، والمراد بقوله «ولمسْحها« انسكاب الروح القدس، كما حدث في يوم الخمسين (أعمال 2). فهذا هو معنى هذه الآية بغير تكلّف ولا تعسّف.

قال المعترض: «ما جاء في دانيال 9:24-26 لا يصدق على المسيحيين، لأن يوسيفوس يقول إنه قد مضت 600 سنة بين إطلاق كورش لبني إسرائيل ليرجعوا إلى بلادهم (عزرا 1) وولادة المسيح. وجاء في كتاب »مرشد الطالبين« (جزء 2 فصل 20) أن رجوع بني إسرائيل من السبي وتجديدهم الذبائح في الهيكل، كان سنة أطلقهم كورش، وهي 536 ق.م، مع أن سبعين أسبوعاً هي 490 سنة، فمن الواضح أن المقصود هنا ليس هو مسيح بني إسرائيل«.

وللرد نقول: أصدر كورش أمراً ببناء الهيكل فقط، ولكنه لم يصدر أمراً ببناء أورشليم. وقد فرَّق النبي دانيال بين الأمرين، لأن كورش، رغبةً منه في رضى الآلهة، سمح بإعادة بناء الهيكل. ولكنه لم يسمع بإعادة بناء أسوار أورشليم وحصونها لئلا تثور عليه. واعتُبر بناء الهيكل نهاية سنوات السبي السبعين. وأورد عزرا 1:2، 3 نصَّ أمر الملك: «هكذا قال كورش ملك فارس: جميع ممالك الأرض دفعها لي الرب إله السماء، وهو أوصاني أن أبني له بيتاً في أورشليم التي في يهوذا. مَنْ منكم مِن كل شعبه ليكنْ إلهه معه ويصعد إلى أورشليم التي في يهوذا فيبني بيت الرب إله إسرائيل. هو الإله الذي في أورشليم». ولم يذكر في أمره كلمة عن بناء أورشليم. ولكن تمَّ بناء أورشليم في عهد ملكٍ آخر هو  أرتحششتا لونجيمانوس، الذي بدأ حكمه سنة 464 ق.م وحكم 40 سنة وثلاثة أشهر، وفي عهده تولى نحميا حُكم اليهودية. وكان نحميا أولاً ساقي الملك أرتحششتا عندما بلغته أخبار بني إسرائيل التعيسة فاغتمّ. ولاحظ الملك ما به من الكمد، ولما عرف منه سبب ذلك عيّنه والياً على اليهودية، وفوّض له تحسين أورشليم وأعطاه أمراً ملكياً بذلك. وبناءً على ذلك سافر نحميا إلى اليهودية ومعه ضباط وجنود وفرسان. فهذا هو الأمر الملكي الذي يوافق أقوال النبي دانيال. وأجمع المؤرخون على أن صدور الأمر ببناء أورشليم كان في السنة العشرين من حكم أرتحششتا، ولكنهم اختلفوا بعض الاختلاف في ابتداء حكمه. فحقق العلاّمة هنجستنبرج أنه كان سنة 474 ق.م، وعليه تكون السنة العشرون من أرتحششتا هي سنة 454 ق.م. فإذا طرحنا هذه المدة من حاصل ضرب 69 أسبوعاً في 7، (وهي المدة التي قال عنها النبي دانيال في 9:25) كان الباقي 29 سنة ميلادية، وهي سنة بداية خدمة المسيح العلنية.

وبيان ذلك أن النبي دانيال قسّم السبعين أسبوعاً إلى ثلاثة أقسام:

(1) القسم الأول: سبعة أسابيع (أي 49 سنة) وهو مدة تجديد أورشليم وبنائها. وقد صرف نحميا هذه المدة في بناء أورشليم، ثم نظم أحوال بني إسرائيل، وكان ذلك في السنة 49 من صدور أمر أرتحششتا (سنة 454 ق.م) وكان نحميا قد تعيّن والياً على اليهودية مرتين: وكانت مدة ولايته الأولى 12 سنة. وفي سنة 32 رجع إلى أرتحششتا، ثم استأذن من الملك ليرجع إلى أورشليم (نحميا 13:6 و7) فصرّح له. وقد عمَّر نحميا طويلاً. فإذا كان عمره لما شرع في تجديد أورشليم 30 سنة، وصرف 49 سنة في بنائها، يكون قد عاش 79 سنة، وقد قال المؤرخ يوسيفوس إنه كان هَرِماً.

(2) القسم الثاني: وهو 62 أسبوع×7 =434 سنة، من تجديد الهيكل إلى مجيء المسيح. فيكون صدور الأمر بتجديد أورشليم إلى مجيء المسيح 483 سنة. وقلنا إن بدء حكم أرتحششتا كان في سنة 474 ق.م. وبما أنه أصدر الأمر في السنة العشرين، فيكون التاريخ سنة 454 ق.م. فإذا طرحناه من 483 سنة كان 29 سنة ميلادية، وهي سنة دعوة المسيح للناس إلى طريق الخلاص. وقد راعى النبي دانيال هذه النقطة المقصودة بالذات.

(3) القسم الثالث: هو الأسبوع. قال النبي إن المسيح يُقطع في وسط هذا الأسبوع، وليس لأجل نفسه، بل لأجل غيره. ومَنْ يتأمل إنجيل يوحنا يجد أن مدة دعوة المسيح وخدمته هي ثلاث سنين ونصف. ولما قدم نفسه ذبيحة بطلت من ذلك الوقت الذبائح الأخرى، التي لم تكن لها قوّة في حد ذاتها، وكانت رمزاً إلى ذبيحة المسيح، فزالت قوتها كما قال النبي. 

أم »رِجس المخرَّب« الذي تحدث عنه النبي دانيال (11:31 و12:11) فقد قال المؤرخ يوسيفوس إنه يصف دخول الرومان الهيكل المقدس بأعلامهم، ووضعوها على البوابة الشرقية وقدموا لها الذبائح. فاعتبر بنو إسرائيل هذا رجسة الخراب.

ومن هذا يتَّضح:

(1) لم يُحمل اليوم على المعنى المجازي، كما ادّعى المعترض، لأن معنى الأسبوع لغةً هو سبعة.

(2) كان النبي دانيال يتأمل في السبعين سنة، مدة سبي بني إسرائيل، فقال له الملاك: «سبعين أسبوعاً».

(3) لا يجوز  أن نحسب بدء مدة 490 من صدور أمر كورش، فقد كان أمره قاصراً على تجديد الهيكل. وقال النبي دانيال: «من وقت تجديد المدينة وبنائها« ولم يذكر الهيكل. ومن وقت تجديد المدينة وبنائها إلى مجيء المسيح هو 490 سنة بالتمام والكمال.

اعتراض على دانيال 10:1 - هل عاش دانيال إلى أن رأى كورش الفارسي؟

انظر تعليقنا على دانيال 1:21

قال المعترض: «ورد في دانيال 12:11 و12 «ومن وقت إزالة المحرقة الدائمة وإقامة رِجْس المخرَّب 1290 يوماً. طوبى لمن ينتظر ويبلغ إلى 1335 يوماً». وهو خطأ، كما قلنا في تعليقنا على دانيال 8:13. ولم يظهر في هذا الميعاد مسيح النصارى ولا مسيح اليهود».

وللرد نقول: الحديث في هاتين الآيتين عن أنطيوخوس أبيفانيس. وقد بدأت إزالة المحرقة الدائمة وإقامة رجس المخرَّب وقت استيلاء أنطيوخوس على أورشليم بواسطة أبولونيوس أحد رؤساء جيشه، وإزالة الذبائح من الهيكل. وبعد أن شرح مؤلف كتاب المكابيين الأول كيفية استيلاء أبولونيوس على أورشليم في سنة 168 ق.م قال إن عساكر أنطيوخوس سفكوا الدم البريء حول الهيكل، ودنّسوا المقدس. وهرب سكان أورشليم وأصبح المقدس خرباً، وانقلبت أعياد أورشليم وأفراحها إلى أحزان وسبوتها إلى عار (1مكابيين 1:37-39) ووضع تمثال «المشترى« في الهيكل. وقال المؤرخ يوسيفوس إن الذبائح اليومية أُبطلت مدة ثلاث سنين ونصف، وهي قدر المدة التي أشار إليها النبي دانيال، ولكنها تنقص 11 يوماً، فإن 1290 يوماً هي ثلاث سنين ونصف، و11 يوماً. وعبارة النبي أدق لأنها موحى بها من الله الذي بيده الأوقات، وهو يعلم الدقائق. والمؤرخ الدنيوي لا يبالي بمثل هذه الدقة في الحساب.

قال المعترض: «لماذا كرّر النبي (12:11 و12) ذكر الـ2300 يوماً التي سبق أن ذكرها في أصحاح 8:14؟«. 

وللرد نقول: الإعادة للتأكيد والتنبير، كما كان المسيح يقول »الحق الحق أقول لكم«. وقد أضاف إليها قوله: «طوبى لمن ينتظر ويبلغ إلى 1335 يوماً« وقد أيَّد التاريخ هذه النبوَّة، ففي أواخر سنة 165 أو أوائل سنة 164 ق.م سمع أنطيوخوس أبيفانيس بحصول ثورات واضطرابات في بلاد الأرمن والفرس، فتوجه إليهما بفرقة من جيشه، وأرسل فرقة أخرى إلى فلسطين، فانتصر بعض النصر. ولكنه حاول نهب الأموال التي كانت في هيكل ديانا الفارسي في «سلاميس« فقام الأهالي عليه جملة واحدة وطردوه من المدينة، فالتجأ إلى «أكباتانا». وهناك بلغه أن يهوذا المكابي هزم عساكره في فلسطين، وأن بني إسرائيل حصَّنوا هيكلهم بأسوار منيعة. فاستشاط غيظه على بنو إسرائيل وجدّف على إلههم وهدَّد بأن يجعل أورشليم مدفناً لليهود. وفي طريقه إليهم وقع من عربته، ثم مرض في أمعائه ومات في شهر فبراير سنة 164 ق.م. فإذا كان بدء مدة الـ1335 يوماً هي ذات بدء الـ 1290 يوماً، فيكون منتهى 1335 يوماً هو موت أنطيوخوس.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة هوشع*

قال المعترض: «جاء في هوشع 1:2 أن الله أمر النبي هوشع أن يأخذ لنفسه امرأة زنى وأولاد زنى. وهذا يناقض أمر الله «لا تزن« (خروج 20:14) وهي الوصية السابعة في الوصايا العشر، كما يناقض الأمر الوارد في لاويين 21:14 للكاهن بألاّ يتزوج من زانية، والأمر الوارد في 1كورنثوس 6:16 بعدم الزواج من غير مؤمنة».

وللرد نقول: (1) قال بعض المفسرين إن هوشع تزوج من «جومر« وهي طاهرة، رمزاً لبني إسرائيل لما دعاهم الله أولاً، كما قيل في هوشع 2:15 «وهي  تغنّي هناك كأيام صباها، وكيوم صعودها من أرض مصر». ثم تركت جومر هوشع وخانته (هوشع 3:1) فصار لقبها «امرأة زنى». وجهَّز هذا الاختبار المحزن هوشع ليمارس رسالة وَعْظه لبني إسرائيل الذين خانوا الرب وعبدوا الأوثان. وكانت معاملة هوشع لزوجته الخاطئة مثلاً يعلِّم بني إسرائيل كيف يعاملهم الله. وكان كلام هوشع من قلبه واختباره، فكان ذا تأثير عظيم في السامعين.

(2) وقال البعض الآخر إن النبي هوشع تزوج فعلاً بزانية، ولم يكن هوشع كاهناً، بل كان إنساناً عادياً دعاه الله ليكون نبياً. وكان هذا الزواج مثَلاً لتعليم هوشع وتعليم شعبه أن الله الذي تزوَّج بني إسرائيل يواجه خيانتهم وقد أحبهم وفداهم، لأن «الأرض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب« (هوشع 1:2 ب). وكان الأنبياء يحوّلون اختبارات بني إسرائيل تشبيهاً لأنفسهم، كما قال الرسول بولس في 1كورنثوس 4:6 »فهذا أيها الإخوة حوَّلتُه تشبيهاً إلى نفسي، وإلى أبلّوس من أجلكم، لكي تتعلَّموا فينا«.

(3) هذه القصة لا توصي بالزنا، بل تدين الزنا الجسدي والروحي معاً، وتتوافق مع الوصية السابعة. ويحذِّر الأصحاح الرابع من نبوَّة هوشع من الزنا، ويعلن عقاب الله الشديد عليه، ويقول: »الزنا والخمر والسلافة تخلِب القلب« (هوشع 4:11). وأمر الله النبي هوشع أن يتزوج زانية، ولكنه لم يسمح له بالزنى. فالمطلوب أن يكون الإنسان أميناً لشريك حياته، حتى لو كان الشريك خائناً. والأمر الإلهي بعدم الارتباط بغير مؤمنة لا ينهى المؤمن من الارتباط بطرف كان خاطئاً، بل ينهاه عن الارتباط بطرف مستمر في خطاياه.

قال المعترض: »جاء في هوشع 8:13 »الآن يذكُر إثمهم ويعاقب خطيتهم، إنهم إلى مصر يرجعون«. وتكرر المعنى في هوشع 9:3. ولكن جاء في هوشع 11:5 »لا يرجع إلى مصر، بل أشور هو ملكه«. وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: لا تناقض، لأن العبارتين تصفان حالتين مختلفتين، فالقول »إنهم إلى مصر يرجعون« يعني رِدَّة بني إسرائيل عن العبادة الصحيحة بأرواحهم وقلوبهم، وليس رجوعهم بالجسد إلى مصر، فقد وعد الله في تثنية 17:16 أن »لا يردُّ الشعب إلى مصر« بأجسادهم.. أما القول »لا يرجع إلى مصر، بل أشور هو ملكه« فهو تحذير للشعب من طلب معونة مصر لتحميهم من الهجوم الأشوري، فأمرهم الرب بعدم الرجوع إلى مصر لأن مصر لا تقدر أن تحميهم من أشور الذي سيهزمهم ويملك عليهم. وأعلن الرب لهم أنه سيكسر قوة مصر أمام أشور ليعتمد بنو إسرائيل عليه وحده لإنقاذهم. وهذا ما حدث فعلاً.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة يوئيل*

قال المعترض: »جاء في يوئيل 3:6 ذكر بلاد اليونان في قوله »وبِعتُم بني يهوذا وبني أورشليم لبني الياوانيين لكي تُبعِدوهم عن تخومهم«. وهذا حدث في القرن الرابع ق م. بينما يقول علماء الكتاب المقدس إن سفر يوئيل كُتب في القرن التاسع ق م«.

وللرد نقول: يدور الحديث في يوئيل 3 حول عقاب الله للفينيقيين والفلسطينيين لأنهم اختطفوا بعض اليهود وباعوهم عبيداً لليونانيين، وبهذا أبعدوهم عن تخومهم. ولا يوجد ذكر هنا للإمبراطورية اليونانية. ولو كان يوئيل في هذه الآية ذكر اتِّساع الإمبراطورية اليونانية في عهد الإسكندر الأكبر في القرن الرابع ق م لما اتَّهم الفينيقيين والفلسطينيين ببيع اليهود لهم.

قال المعترض: »جاء في يوئيل 3:12 قول الرب »أجلس لأحاكم جميع الأمم من كل ناحية«. ولكن العادة أن يُقال إن الله يقف ليحاكم البشر، كما جاء في إشعياء 3:13 »قد انتصب الرب للمخاصمة، وهو قائم لدينونة الشعوب«.

وللرد نقول: التعبيران يكملان بعضهما، وكلاهما كناية. فالرب يجلس ليسمع ويصدر حكمه، وهو ينتصب قائماً لينفذ الحكم.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة عاموس*

قال المعترض: »جاء في عاموس 3:6 »هل تحدث بليَّة في مدينة والرب لم يصنعها؟«. فكيف يكون الله صانع كل بلية، بينما يقول الرسول يعقوب في يعقوب 1:13 إن الله لا يجرّب أحداً بالشرور؟».

وللرد نقول: راجع تعليقنا على تثنية 32:4.





شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة يونان


قال المعترض: »جاء في يونان 1:1 »وصار قول الرب إلى يونان بن أمِتّاي« فيكون أن ما جاء في سفر يونان مثلاً وليس حقيقة تاريخية«.

وللرد نقول: هناك براهين كثيرة على أن الحوادث المذكورة في سفر يونان هي حقائق تاريخية، منها:

(1) الذين ينكرون تاريخية أحداث سفر يونان هم الذين ينكرون المعجزات والوحي.

(2) أورد سفر 2ملوك 14:25 ذكر يونان بن أمتّاي كنبي تحققت نبواته. ومن المعروف أن سفر 2 ملوك سفر تاريخي، يورد حقائق تاريخية.

(3) قال المسيح: »كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال« (متى 12:40). وهذا القول نبوَّة من المسيح بموته وقيامته، وقد تحققت النبوَّة. ولا يمكن أن يقيس المسيح حقائق تاريخية عن موته وقيامته على حقائق غير تاريخية هي وجود يونان في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال.

(4) أظهرت الحفريات الحديثة وجود قبر في شمال فلسطين هو قبر النبي يونان، كما وُجدت عملات معدنية قديمة تحمل رسم إنسان يخرج من فم حوت.

قال المعترض: »جاء في يونان 3:3 »أما نينوى فكانت مدينة عظيمة لله، مسيرة ثلاثة أيام«. وهذه مبالغة، لأن الإنسان يسير ما بين 90 و120 كيلومتراً في ثلاثة أيام. ولم توجد مدينة في العالم القديم بلغ قُطرها ما بين 90 و120 كيلومتراً«.

وللرد نقول: لم يقُل سفر يونان إن قُطر نينوى كان مسيرة ثلاثة أيام، بل المعنى المقصود أنه قضى ثلاثة أيام يسير في مختلف أحيائها واعظاً ومنذراً. وتسند الآية الرابعة هذا الرأي، فهي تقول: »فابتدأ يونان يدخل المدينة مسيرة يوم واحد، ونادى وقال: بعد أربعين يوماً تنقلب نينوى«.. كما أن التعبير »مسيرة ثلاثة أيام« يعني أن محيط دائرة المدينة 90 كيلومتراً، فيكون أن قطر دائرة المدينة نحو 28 كيلومتراً، وهذا يتناسب مع القول إن في نينوى أكثر من 120 ألف طفل لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم، بالإضافة إلى البالغين (يونان 4:11).

قال المعترض: «جاء في يونان 3:4 إعلان يونان بخراب نينوى. ولكن الله ندم عن الشر الذي أعلنه على نينوى فلم يصنعه. وهذا يبرهن أن يونان كان نبياً كاذباً، بحسب ما جاء في التثنية 18:21 و22 والذي يقول إننا نعرف صدق النبي من تحقيق ما يعلنه، ونعرف كذبه من أن ما يقوله لا يحدث».

وللرد نقول: ما أعلنه يونان كان إنذاراً لنينوى الظالمة بالخراب، لأنها بعيدة عن الله. فكان الخراب مرتبطاً بالظلم. فلما تابت نينوى لم يعُد هناك داعٍ لإيقاع الخراب بها. صدق نبي الله يونان في إعلان الخراب، وصدقت رسالة الله التي جعلت الأشرار يتوبون ويرجعون عن شرّهم.

قال المعترض: »جاء في يونان 3:6 »بلغ الأمر ملك نينوى« مع أن لقب الملك هو »ملك أشور«.

وللرد نقول: كان معروفاً ومشهوراً في العالم القديم أن نينوى عاصمة مملكة أشور، وأن ملكها هو إمبراطور المملكة الأشورية. فالقول »ملك نينوى« يحمل معنى »ملك أشور«. وقد لُقِّب الملك أخآب في 1ملوك 21:1 أنه »ملك السامرة« مع أنه ملك مملكة إسرائيل التي كانت عاصمتها مدينة السامرة.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة ميخا*

قال المعترض: »جاء في ميخا 3:4 »حينئذ يصرخون إلى الرب فلا يجيبهم، بل يستر وجهه عنهم في ذلك الوقت، كما أساءوا أعمالهم«. وهذا يناقض قول يعقوب 1:5 »فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء ولا يعيِّر«.

وللرد نقول: تتحدث الآيتان عن نوعين مختلفين من الناس، نوع أساء أعماله، ونوع أحسن أعماله. ولا يمنع الله بركاته عن التائبين المخلصين الذين يطلبون بإيمان غير مرتاب (يعقوب 1:6)، ولكنه يمنعها عن الذين يطلبون ردياً لينفقوا في لذّاتهم (يعقوب 4:3).. ثم أن وعود الله باستجابة الصلاة مشروطة بالطاعة والإيمان والفائدة القصوى لمن يطلب. كما أن الله لم يعِد أن يستجيب كل طلبة كما يطلبها صاحبها، فقد طلب الرسول بولس الشفاء من الله، فلم يشفِهِ، بل أعطاه نعمة تمكِّنه من احتمال المرض (2كورنثوس 12:9)، وهذه الأمور متروكة لمحبة الله وحكمته.

قال المعترض: «جاءت في ميخا 5:2 نبوَّة عن المسيح تقول: «الذي مخارجه منذ القديم، منذ أيام الأزل». وتدل هذه الآية أن المسيح مخلوق بواسطة الله».

وللرد نقول: التعبير »مخارجه منذ القديم، منذ أيام الأزل« لا يدل على أن الابن «وُلد« من الله في الأزل، لأن هذا مستحيل. ولو كان هذا هو المقصود، لكان قد قيل «مخرجه« بدلاً من «مخارجه» لأن »مخارجه« تدل على أن «الابن« قد خرج من أكثر من مصدر واحد، مع أن الله هو واحد (لو فرضنا أن الابن خرج منذ الأزل، كما يقول المعترض). فالمقصود هو التعبير عن النواحي المتعددة، التي كان ولا يزال يخرج منها الابن، أو بتعبير أدق، يبدو منها لإتمام مقاصد اللاهوت، وذلك بوصفه المعلِن له، والمنفِّذ لأفكاره ومقاصده. ومما يؤكد لنا صدق هذه الحقيقة أن كلمة «منذ« تدل دلالة قاطعة على أنه لا يُقصد بهذه الآية أن الابن خرج من عند الله في الأزل كعملٍ تمَّ وانتهى، بل تدل على أن مخارجه ««outlets أو ««goings forth أو ««outgoings كانت منذ الأزل ولا تزال إلى الوقت الحاضر. ولذلك فإن فعل هذه العبارة (المستتر في اللغة العربية لإمكانية معرفته، كما يُقال في قواعد هذه اللغة) موجود في اللغات الأجنبية في صيغة المضارع التام present perfect tense. فهو في اللغة الإنكليزية مثلاً have been  وهذا الفعل يدل تماماً على ما تدل عليه كلمة «منذ« العربية، أي أنه يدل على أن مخارج الابن كانت منذ الأزل ولا تزال إلى الآن. ولذلك لا يمكن أن يكون الغرض من كلمة «مخارجه« هنا، سوى النواحي التي كان ولا يزال يبدو منها الابن، لتنفيذ مقاصد اللاهوت.  

انظر تعليقنا على مزمور 2:7 ومتى 2:6.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة حبقوق*

قال المعترض: »جاء في حبقوق 3:3 »الله جاء من تيمان«. أليس الله موجوداً في كل مكان؟ فكيف يقول إنه جاء؟«.

وللرد نقول: لا تتحدَّث الآية عن وجود الله، لكن عن إعلانه عن حضوره. فالمقصود أن الله أعلن عن ذاته بطريقة مخصوصة، كما ظهر لكليمه موسى على جبل سيناء (تثنية 33:2)، وكما ظهر الملاك لمنوح والد شمشون (قضاة 13). 

قال المعترض: «جاء في حبقوق 3:3 «الله جاء من تيمان، والقدوس من جبل فاران. جلاله غطى السموات، والأرض امتلأت من تسبيحه». فمن هو «القدوس من جبل فاران؟».

وللرد نقول: (1) واضح أن الآية تتكلم عن الله الذي جاء من تيمان، والذي «جلاله غطى السموات، والأرض امتلأت من تسبيحه«. فالمقصود بالقدوس هو الله، الذي يرجع إليه الكلام في أول الآية وفي آخرها.

(2) يقع جبل فاران في شبه جزيرة سيناء (راجع التعليق على تثنية 33:2).  وتيمان اسم لإقليم أدوم، وفيه مدينة قريبة من بترا. وجبل فاران على مسيرة أيام قليلة من أريحا نحو الجنوب. فجبل فاران وإقليم تيمان قريبان من أورشليم.

(3) جاء في التكوين 36:11 و19 تناسل تيمان من عيسو أصل الأدوميين، وهذا ما يوافق عليه المؤرخون وعلماء الجغرافيا، كما يوافق عليه الأنبياء الذين كتبوا عن هذه المدينة وهم إرميا (49:7 و20) وحزقيال (35:13) وعاموس (1:11 و12) وعوبديا (8-10). وقد تنبأ عنها عوبديا 8-10 بالويلات والدمار.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة حجي*

اعتراض على حجي 1:2 - من أوقف العمل في بناء الهيكل؟

انظر تعليقنا على عزرا 4:23

 اعتراض على حجي 1:15 - موعد بناء الهيكل

انظر تعليقنا على عزرا 3:8-13

قال المعترض: «ورد في حجي 2:7 «وأزلزل كل الأمم ويأتي مشتهى كل الأمم، فأملأ هذا البيت مجداً. قال رب الجنود». فما هو المراد «بمشتهى كل الأمم«؟ أليس هو الشخص المحمود؟».

وللرد نقول: ليس كل ما يُتصرف من كلمة «حَمَد« يشير إلى شخص، فقد وردت الكلمة عينها «حمداه« في نبوَّة دانيال 11:37 بمعنى «شهوة النساء« وجاءت في حزقيال 24:16 «شهوة عينيك« إشارة إلى زوجة حزقيال. وعليه فلا دليل منطقي يترتَّب على كلمة يُشتَق منها ألفاظ ذات معانٍ مختلفة.

والمحتَمل أن معنى«مشتهى« إما أن يكون (1) الذهب والفضة المذكورة في عدد 8، أو (2) اختيار كل الأمم الذي يدعوه الرسول بولس «اختيار النعمة« (رومية 11:5) الذين منهم تألفت الكنيسة المسيحية، أو (3) المسيح نفسه الذي جاء إلى هيكله، ومن أورشليم أفاض على كل الأمم سلاماً بواسطة ذبيحة نفسه التي قدمها كفارة عن خطايا العالم (حجي 2:9 وملاخي 3:3 ومتى 12:6 و41 و42 ولوقا 24:36 ويوحنا 14:27 و16:33 و20:19 و21 و26).


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة زكريا*

قال المعترض: «ما جاء في زكريا 11:12 و13 قال عنه البشير متى في أصحاح 27:9 إنه من كتابة إرميا. وهذا خطأ».

وللرد نقول: (1) كان بنو إسرائيل يقسمون العهد القديم إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية: القسم الأول شريعة موسى ويسمونه «الشريعة». والقسم الثاني يسمونه «الأنبياء« وأوله نبوَّة إرميا. والقسم الثالث المزامير ويسمونه «المزامير». وهذا ما نجده في لوقا 24:44 في قول المسيح: «لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى، والأنبياء، والمزامير». ولما كانت نبوَّة زكريا ضمن كتاب «الأنبياء« الذي أوله إرميا، فقد نسب البشير متى نبوَّة زكريا إلى النبي إرميا، باعتبار أنها جزء منه.

(2) يشير البشير متى إلى نبوَّة تنبّأ بها النبيان إرميا وزكريا، فأوردها مشيراً إلى مصدر واحد هو إرميا. فقد اشترى إرميا حقلاً ومنه حقل الفخاري (إرميا 19 و32) ويذكر زكريا الثلاثين من الفضة وإلقاءها. وقد صار الوادي المذكور في إرميا مقبرة للغرباء كما قال البشير متى في أصحاح 27 من بشارته.



شبهات وهميَّة حول نبوَّة ملاخي

قال المعترض: «جاء في ملاخي 1:2 و3 «أحببت يعقوب وأبغضت عيسو، وجعلت جباله خراباً«. فهل يكره الله؟ ولماذا يحب يعقوب ويبغض أخاه عيسو؟«.

وللرد نقول: (1) ليس وجه العجب أن الله أبغض عيسو، بل أنه أحب يعقوب! إن ما يذهلنا هو محبة الله للخاطئ الذي لا يستحق إلا الهلاك والموت، ولكنه لا يستحق أية محبة. ومحبة الله للخاطئ هي من نعمته وحدها، بلا استحقاق في الخاطئ. لقد كان عيسو مستحقاً للعقوبة الإلهية، ولم يكن يعقوب مستحقاً للنعمة الإلهية.

(2) كلمة «أبغضت« في الكتاب المقدس لا تعني الكراهية كما نفهمها اليوم، بل المقصود بها «محبة أقل». فإذا تأملنا القرينة وجدنا البغضة والمحبة لا يختصان بشخص يعقوب وعيسو، بل بالبلاد التي سكنها نسلهما، فقد كان نصيب يعقوب أرضاً خصبة، ونصيب عيسو صحراء قاحلة. وإذا قرأنا تثنية 21:5 وجدنا محبة الله لسبط لاوي أكثر لأنه اختارهم ليخدموه. ولا يعني هذا بغضة (بمعنى كراهية) لسائر الأسباط، بل يعني محبة أكثر لسبط لاوي. وجاء في أمثال 13:24 «من يمنع عصاه يمقت ابنه، ومن أحبه يطلب له التأديب». وهذا يعني أن الأب المحب هو الذي يربي ولده، أما من «يحبه أقل« فهو الذي يترك له الحبل على الغارب!

(3) ندرك من العهد الجديد أن الله يحب الخاطئ، لكنه يكره أفعاله، فقد قال الله في رؤيا 2:6 إنه يكره أعمال النُّقولاويين، لكنه يحب النُّقُولاويين أنفسهم، ويريد توبتهم، »وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أُناسٌ، بل أن يُقبِل الجميع إلى التوبة« (2بطرس 3:9).

قال المعترض: «جاء في ملاخي 3:1 «هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيّئ الطريق أمامي« وفي متى 11:1 «ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيّئ الطريق قدَّامك». وهذا يبرهن أن تلاعباً جرى في النص».

وللرد نقول: كلمة »أمامي« في العبرية هي «ليفاناي« وأمامك هي «لفنيخا« بفارق حرف الخاء. وهناك قراءة تقول «أمامي« في ملاخي وقراءة أخرى تقول «أمامك». والمعنى أن الرسول الذي سيسبق المسيح سيهيئ ويجهز الطريق أمامه، سواء كان المتكلم هو الله الآب (كما يقول متى) أو كان المسيح نفسه هو المتكلم (كما في ملاخي). وعدم تغيير هذا الحرف الواحد، يدل على أمانة النسّاخ، فلم يكن خافياً على ناسخ إنجيل متى ما جاء في نبوَّة ملاخي.

قال المعترض: «جاء في ملاخي 4:5 و6 «هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب العظيم والمخوف، فيردّ قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم». وقد أيّد متى 11:14 أن هذه نبوَّة عن يوحنا المعمدان. غير أن يوحنا المعمدان نفسه قال في يوحنا 1:21 إنه ليس النبي إيليا».

وللرد نقول: لم يكن يوحنا المعمدان هو النبي إيليا بنفسه، لكنه تقدم أمام المسيح «بروح إيليا وقوته« كما جاء في لوقا 1:17، وذلك ليرد قلوب الآباء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار، لكي يهيئ للرب شعباً مستعداً. فالمقصود في نبوَّة ملاخي رجلاً يشبه إيليا هو يوحنا المعمدان. ووجه الشبه بين إيليا ويوحنا هو الغيرة والشجاعة، وتوبيخ الخطاة والشرفاء والأدنياء، وهداية الضالين إلى سبل الحق. وهذا تفسير السيد المسيح، فقال عن يوحنا إنه إيليا، لأنه يحمل روحه وقوته ووظيفته. أما يوحنا فأنكر أنه إيليا حقيقة، وتواضعاً منه لم يقل إنه يحمل روح إيليا وقوته. فجاء مَدْح يوحنا من المسيح، ولم يمدح يوحنا نفسه.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*الجزء الثاني: العهد الجديد*

 

الفصل الأول - شبهات وهميَّة حول الأناجيل الأربعة
شبهات وهمية حول إنجيل متى

قال المعترض: »كُتب إنجيل متى باللغة العبرانية، وفُقد بسبب تحريف الفرق المسيحية. والموجود الآن ترجمته، ولا نعلم اسم مترجمه«.

وللرد نقول: ليس هناك ما يعيب إنجيل متى لو أنه كُتب أولاً بالعبرية ثم تُرجم لليونانية، فالكتب المقدسة الموحى بها من الله لا تضيع معانيها ولا طلاوتها إذا تُرجمت إلى اللغات الأخرى. ولو سلّمنا جدلاً أن هذا الإنجيل كُتب باللغة العبرية لقلنا إن الرسول كتبه باللغة اليونانية أيضاً، فكان موجوداً باللغتين اليونانية والعبرية معاً.

والأغلب أن فكرة كتابة متى لإنجيله باللغة العبرية جاءت نتيجة ما اقتبسه المؤرخ يوسابيوس عن بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس سنة 116م قال: »كتب متى إنجيله باللغة العبرية، وكان إنجيل متى متداولاً بين الناس باللغة اليونانية«. 

ولكننا نعتقد أنه كُتب باللغة اليونانية للأسباب التالية: 

(1) لأنها اللغة المتداولة والمعروفة في عصر المسيح ورسله. ولما كانت غاية الله إعلان مشيئته، أوحى بها باللغة المتداولة. وقد كتب جميع الرسل الأناجيل والرسائل باللغة اليونانية.

(2) كان متى يعرف اليونانية، فقد شغل وظيفة عشار قبل اتِّباعه للمسيح، وما كان يمكن أن يؤدي واجبات وظيفته لدى الرومان بدون معرفتها.

(3) من يتتبَّع العبارات التي استشهد بها متى مِنْ كتب العهد القديم يجدها مأخوذة من الترجمة السبعينية (وهي الترجمة من العبرية إلى اليونانية)، وفيها اختلاف في اللفظ (لا في المعنى) عن الأصل العبري. فلو كان متّى كتَب أصلاً باللغة العبرية لَجاَءَت الآيات الواردة فيه كما جاءت حرفياً في التوراة العبرية.

(4)  يوجد توافق في كثير من عبارات إنجيل متى وعبارات باقي الأناجيل. ولو جاء بغير هذه اللغة لما وُجد هذا التوافق.

(5) قال إيريناوس (سنة 178م) إن متى نشر إنجيلاً بين العبرانيين بلغتهم، مما يعني أنه زيادة على إنجيله باللغة اليونانية، نشره بالعبرية لفائدة الناطقين بها. وقال أوريجانوس (سنة 230م): »بلغني من التقاليد المأثورة عن الأربعة الأناجيل التي تتمسك بها كل الكنائس تحت السماء، أن الإنجيل الأول وحيٌ لمتّى الذي كان عشاراً وبعد ذلك صار رسولاً ليسوع المسيح، الذي نشره للمؤمنين في اليهودية بأحرف عبرية«. فهذه الشهادة تدل على أن إنجيله كان باللغة اليونانية لفائدة جميع المسيحيين، ثم نشره بالعبرية لفائدة اليهود.

قال المعترض: »لا يوجد سندٌ متَّصل لإنجيل متى«.

وللرد نقول:  أشار برنابا (الذي كان رفيقاً لبولس) إلى إنجيل متى في رسالته سبع مرات، واستشهد به أغناطيوس سنة 107م في رسائله سبع مرات، فذكر حَبَل العذراء مريم، وظهور النجم الذي أعلن تجسُّد المسيح. وكان إغناطيوس معاصراً للرسل، وعاش بعد يوحنا الرسول نحو سبع سنين، فشهادته من أقوى البيانات على صحة إنجيل متى. واستشهد بوليكاربوس (تلميذ يوحنا الرسول) بهذا الإنجيل في رسالته خمس مرات، وكان هذا الإنجيل منتشراً في زمن بابياس (أسقف هيرابوليس) الذي شاهد يوحنا الرسول. كما شهد كثير من العلماء المسيحيين الذين نبغوا في القرن الأول بأن هذا الإنجيل هو لمتى، واستشهدوا بأقواله الإلهية.

وفي القرن الثاني ألّف تتيانوس كتاب »اتفاق الأناجيل الأربعة« وتكلم عنه هيجسيبوس (من علماء المسيحية النابغين في سنة 173م)، وكتب تاريخاً عن الكنيسة ذكر فيه ما فعله هيرودس حسب ما ورد في إنجيل متى، وكثيراً ما استشهد به جستن الشهيد (الذي نبغ في سنة 140م)، وذكر في مؤلفاته الآيات التي استشهد بها متى من نبوات إشعياء وميخا وإرميا. وقِسْ على ذلك مؤلفات إيريناوس وأثيناغورس وثاوفيلس الأنطاكي وأكليمندس الإسكندري الذي نبغ في سنة 164م وغيرهم.

وفي القرن الثالث تكلم عليه ترتليان وأمونيوس مؤلف »اتفاق البشيرين« ويوليوس وأوريجانوس واستشهدوا بأقواله.. وفي القرن الرابع اشتبه فستوس في نسبة هذا الإنجيل لمتَّى بسبب القول: »وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك رأى إنساناً عند مكان الجباية اسمه متى، فقال له: اتبعني. فقام وتبعه« (متى 9:9). فقال فستوس: »كان يجب أن يكون الكلام بصيغة المتكلم«. ونسي أن هذه الطريقة كانت جارية عند القدماء. فموسى كان يتكلم عن نفسه بصيغة الغائب، وكذا المسيح ورسله، وزينوفون وقيصر ويوسيفوس في مؤلفاتهم، ولم يشكّ أحدٌ في أن هذه الكتب هي كتبهم. وفي القرن الرابع زاد هذا الإنجيل انتشاراً في أنحاء الدنيا.

قال المعترض: »قال نورتون إن الأصحاحين 1 و2 من إنجيل متى ليسا منه«

وللرد نقول: أنكر الذين لا يؤمنون أن المسيح وُلد من مريم العذراء بطريقة معجزية هذين الأصحاحين، لأنهما يشتملان على نسَب المسيح حسب الجسد، واتخاذه الجسد من مريم العذراء بطريقة معجزية. وإليك الأدلة التي تبرهن ارتباط الأصحاحين الأوَّلين من متى بباقي الإنجيل: 

(1)  يدل أول أصحاح 3 على أنه ليس بدء كلام، بل هو متصل بكلام سابق. كما أن متى استشهد في أصحاحي 1و 2 بالنبوات، وهو أسلوبه المعهود. فإذا قيل إن إنجيله خالٍ من نسَب المسيح كان ذلك نقصاً، لأنه كتب للمسيحيين من أصل يهودي، وكلام الله منزّه عن النقص.

(2) جاء أصحاحا 1 و2 في جميع النسخ القديمة بدون استثناء.

(3) تكلم علماء الدين الأقدمون عن هذين الأصحاحين، فتكلم أكليمندس الإسكندري (سنة 194م) عن نسَب المسيح المذكور في متى 1 ولوقا 3. واقتبس هيجسيبوس (سنة 173م) عبارة من يوسابيوس إن الإمبراطور دومتيان فتش عن ذرية داود، فأُحضر أمامه اثنان منهم. ثم قال المؤرخ: »لأنه (دومتيان) خاف من مجيء المسيح كما خاف هيرودس قبله«. وهذا ما جاء في متى 2. وذكر يوستين الشهيد (سنة 140م) كل الحوادث المذكورة في هذين الأصحاحين، بل ذكر ذات عبارات البشير. وقال إغناطيوس (سنة 107م) في رسالته إلى أهل أفسس: »وُلد المسيح بمعجزة من مريم العذراء«. وذكر ظهور النجم الذي دلَّ على مولده. ولا يخفى أن إغناطيوس تُوفي بعد البشير يوحنا بست سنين، فشهادته لها منزلة رفيعة عند العلماء. وهناك شهادات إيريناوس وباقي الآباء الذين أتوا بعد ذلك. كما أن هناك شهادات أعداء المسيحية، ومنهم الإمبراطور يوليان الذي كان في منتصف القرن الرابع، وبوقيري الذي كان في القرن الثالث. ومع أن مؤلفاتهم فُقدت، إلا أن أئمة الدين المسيحي ذكروا اعتراضاتهم في أثناء الرد عليها، وأشاروا إلى ميلاد المسيح كما هو مذكور في متى 1 و2، وبرهنوا صحة كل حادثة ذُكرت في هذين الأصحاحين.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

شبهات وهمية على سلسلة نسب المسيح

متى 1:1-17

قبل أن نورد سلسلة اعتراضات المعترضين على سلسلة نسب المسيح، نقدم الملاحظات العامة التالية: 

أولاً: انظر تعليقنا على لوقا 3:23-38        

(1)  كان اليهود مولعين بسلسلة أنسابهم ولعاً كبيراً، ليثبتوا أنهم من شعب الله المختار، فيكون لهم الحق في وراثة الأرض. وكان لا بد للكاهن أن يبرهن أنه من سبط لاوي قبل أن يتولى وظيفة الكهنوت. وبلغ من شدة تدقيقهم أنهم احتفظوا بسلسلة كاملة مكتوبة لأنسابهم، ورفضوا كل من لم يجدوا اسمه مكتوباً فيها (عزرا 2:62). ومن هذا يتضح أنه لو كان هناك أي خطأ في سلسلة نسب المسيح كما ذكرها متى ولوقا، لهاجمها اليهود منذ القرن المسيحي الأول، لأن المسيحيين لم يكتفوا بأن ينسبوا للمسيح كهنوتاً، ولا منحوه أرضاً، لكنهم قالوا إنه المسيح مخلِّص العالم المنتظَر. ولو كان هناك أي خطأ في سلسلة نسب المسيح لهبَّ اليهود لكشفه فوراً. وهذه النقطة من أقوى البراهين على أن سلسلة نسب المسيح في متى ولوقا، كما هي عندنا، صحيحة تماماً. فالصَّمت عن المهاجمة دليل الصحّة.

(2) هناك حقيقة تحيّر القارئ اليوم، ولكنها كانت عادية للغاية عند اليهود، وهي أن الشخص الواحد كان يمكن أن يحمل اسم أبوين، وينتمي إلى سبطين، أحدهما بالميلاد الطبيعي، والثاني بالمصاهرة. فقد كان اليهود أحياناً ينسبون الرجل لوالد زوجته. ونجد هذا في أماكن كثيرة في العهد القديم، فيقول: »ومن بني الكهنة، بنو حبايا، بنو هقّوص، بنو برزلاي الذي أخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاّي الجلعادي، وتسمَّى باسمهم« (عزرا 2:61 قارن نحميا      7:63). وحدث الأمر نفسه مع يائير بن حصرون الذي تزوج من ابنة ماكير أحد رؤساء منسّى، فسمُّوه يائير بن منسّى (1أخبار 2:21 و22 و7:14 قارن العدد 32:40). وقارئ اليوم يتحيَّر في ذلك، ولكن قارئ التوراة من اليهود لم يكن يجد في ذلك ما يحيّر، لأنه يعرف عادات قومه. وعلى المعترض اليوم أن يدرس ويتروَّى قبل أن يهاجم ويعترض.

(3) رجع البشير متى بتسلسل المسيح إلى يوسف بن يعقوب، وقسم سلسلة النسب إلى ثلاثة أقسام، يحتوي كل قسم منها على 14 اسماً. والأقسام الثلاثة هي للآباء، ثم الملوك، ثم نسل الملوك. واعتبر البشير متى أن داود واحد من الآباء، كما اعتبره واحداً من الملوك. ونسَبَ متى المسيح إلى إبراهيم، لأنه كتب إنجيله لليهود.

أما البشير لوقا فقد رجع بتسلسل المسيح إلى العذراء مريم، وقال إن يوسف هو ابن هالي، والد مريم (لوقا 3:23). فأطلق على يوسف اسم والد زوجته. ونسَبَ لوقا المسيح إلى آدم، فالله. وقال لوقا إن المسيح على »ما كان يُظنّ« ابن يوسف خطيب مريم العذراء.

(4) لم تكن هناك مشكلة بالمرة للمؤرخ اليهودي أن يُسقط بعض الأسماء من سلسلة النسب، دون أن يمسّ الإغفال تسلسُل النسَب. لذلك أسقط متى أسماء ثلاثة ملوك من سلسلة نسبه، بين يورام وعزيا، هم أخزيا ويوآش وأمصيا، وهكذا فعل عزرا في سفره (عزرا 7:1-5). .

(5)  سلسلة النسَب كما نراها في متى ولوقا تخدم الهدف الذي لأجله كُتب الإنجيلان، فهي ترينا أن المسيح هو نسل المرأة، الموعود به في تكوين 3:15، وهو يحوي أسماء: ثامار الفلسطينية، وراحاب الأمورية، وراعوث الموآبية، ومريم العذراء اليهودية. فالمسيح »ابن الإنسان« و»نسل المرأة« ينتمي للبشر جميعاً، وهو مخلّص الجميع. ومن جدود المسيح ملوكٌ ورعاة غنم وساكنو خيام، فهو »ابن آدم« الذي يريد الجميع يخلُصون وإلى معرفة الحق يُقبِلون.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 1:11 »ويوشيا ولد يكنيا وإخوته عند سبي بابل«. في هذه الآية ثلاث مشاكل: (1) لم يكن يوشيا أب يكنيا، بل كان جدّه (كما في 1أخبار 3:15 و16) وأولاد يوشيا هم يوحنان ويهوياقيم وصدقيا وشلوم، وابنا يهوياقيم يكنيا وصدقيا. (2) لم يكن ليكنيا إخوة، أو بالحري لم تُذكر له إخوة. (3) مات يوشيا قبل سبي بابل بعشرين سنة، فلا يمكن أن يكون يكنيا وإخوته قد وُلدوا عند سبي بابل«.

وللرد نقول:  تزول كل هذه المشاكل بالقراءة التي وُجدت في نُسخ كثيرة بخط اليد، وهي قراءة باللغة اليونانية تقول: »ويوشيا ولد يهوياقيم (أو يواقيم). ويواقيم ولد يكنيا (انظر قراءات كريسباغ)، فإن يوشيا كان أبا يهوياقيم (الذي يُسمَّى أيضاً ألياقيم ويواقيم). وإخوته يوحانان وصدقيا وشلوم (1أخبار 3:15). ويواقيم كان أبا يكنيا عند سبي بابل الأول، لأن بني إسرائيل سُبُوا ثلاث مرات إلى بابل: أول سبي في السنة الرابعة من حكم يواقيم بن يوشيا في سنة 589 ق.م عندما استولى نبوخذنصر على أورشليم وسبى كثيرين وأتى بهم إلى بابل. وحدث السبي الثاني في عهد يكنيا بن يواقيم، فانه بعد أن حكم ثلاثة أشهر سُبي سنة 579 وحُمل إلى بابل مع كثير من وجهاء إسرائيل. وحدث السبي الثالث في حكم صدقيا سنة 586 ق.م. ولهذا يجب قراءة الآية 11 هكذا: »يوشيا ولد يواقيم وإخوته، ويواقيم ولد يكنيا عند سبي بابل الأول، ويكنيا ولد شألتئيل بعد سبي بابل«. والقرينة الدالة على صحة القراءة المتقدمة المذكورة قول متى »14 جيلاً«. فإنه لا يصح أن يذكر 41 جيلاً ويقول إنها 42. وهاك جدولاً ببيان الأربعة عشر جيلاً أو الاثنين والأربعين جيلاً :

1   إبراهيم          1 سليمان             1 يكنيا

2   إسحاق           2 رحبعام             2 شألتئيل

3   يعقوب          3  أبيا                3 زربابل

4   يهوذا            4 آسا                4 أبيهود

5   فارص          5 يهوشافاط           5 ألياقيم

6   حصرون        6  يورام             6 عازور

7   أرام             7  عزيا             7 صادوق

8  عميناداب        8  يوثام             8 أخيم

9   نحشون          9  آحاز             9 ألود

10  سلمون         10 حزقيا           10 أليعازر

11   بوعز         11 منسى           11 متّان

12  عوبيد          12 أمون           12 يعقوب

13    يسى          13 يوشيا           13 يوسف

14   داود          14 يواقيم            14 يسوع

ولعل القارئ الكريم يرى أن استشكال المعنى على المعترض سببه التقديم والتأخير.

ويمكن أن نقول إن البشير متى حذف يهوياقيم لأنه كان آلة في يد ملك مصر (كما في 2أخبار 36:4)       ولأنه مثل يوآش لم يُدفَن في قبور الملوك بل سُحِب كحمار وطُرح بعيداً عن أسوار أورشليم (إرميا 22:19 و36:30). ويجوز أن نقول إن يوشيا ولد يكنيا لأنه جدُّه.

قال المعترض: »الزمان من يهوذا إلى سلمون قريب من 300 سنة، ومن سلمون إلى داود 400 سنة. وكتب متى في الزمان الأول سبعة أجيال، وفي الزمان الثاني خمسة أجيال. وهذا غلط بداهة، لأن أعمار الذين كانوا في الزمان الأول كانت أطول من أعمار الذين كانوا في الزمان الثاني«.

وللرد نقول: تواريخ الدول والأمم تكذِّب دعوى المعترض، فقد وضع قانوناً يخالف الحقيقة والواقع، وعليه أن يعرف أن أعمار الناس بعد الطوفان هي مثل أعمارهم الآن، بل ربما كانت أعمارهم الآن أطول بالنسبة إلى تقدم العلوم الطبية.

 قال المعترض: »الأجيال في القسم الثاني من الأقسام الثلاثة التي ذكرها متى هي 18 لا 14 ، كما يظهر من  1أخبار 3.  وورد في متى 1:8 أن يورام ولد عزيا، فإن عزيا ليس ابن يورام، ولكنه ابن أخزيا بن يوآش بن أمصيا، والثلاثة كانوا من الملوك المشهورين وأحوالهم مذكورة في  2ملوك 8  و12 و14، 2أخبار 22 و24 و25، ولا سبب لإسقاط هذه الأجيال سوى الخطأ«.

وللرد نقول: (1) يجوز أن البشير اختصر في الأنساب لتكون أعلق بالأذهان، كما أسقط عزرا الكاتب ستة أجيال وهو يسرد نسَب نفسه ليبرهن على أنه من نسل هارون (عزرا 7:1-5 بالمقارنة مع 1أخبار 6:3-15)، لأنه قصد أن يختصر ويسرع في الوصول إلى المطلوب.

(2)   يجوز أنه لم يذكرهم لأن يوآش كان شريراً ولم يُدفن في قبور الملوك (2أخبار 24:25)، ومات الاثنان الآخران مقتولين. هذا مع ملاحظة خطية جدّهم يورام لأنه أنجبهم من عائلة أخآب الوثنية.

ويتضح من كل ما تقدم أن حذف أسماء الملوك الثلاثة يتناسب مع قداسة الله وحكمته الفائقة. فعلينا أن نبحث في الأشياء التي نجهلها بالتواضع، ولا نتكبر ونكذّب الوحي الإلهي، ونسدّ آذاننا عن سماع الحق.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 1:12 أن زربابل ابن شألتئيل. فهذا خطأ، لأنه ابن فدايا، وابن أخ شألتئيل، كما جاء في 1أخبار 3:17 و19«.

وللرد نقول: ورد في عزرا 3:2 و5:2 ونحميا 12:1 وحجي 1:1 أن زربابل هو ابن شألتئيل. وكذلك قال يوسيفوس. ولا تناقض بين هذا وما جاء في 1أخبار 3:19 من أن زربابل هو ابن فدايا لأن اليهود كانوا ينسبون الحفيد إلى جدّه، كما ورد في تكوين 29:25 أن لابان هو ابن ناحور، مع أنه ابن بتوئيل بن ناحور (تكوين 24:47). 

فإذا فُهم من 1أخبار 3:17 و19 أن شألتئيل وفدايا أخوان، فيكون زربابل حسب الشريعة اللاوية ابن أحدهما الطبيعي، وابن الآخر بالمصاهرة، حسب العادات اليهودية.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 1:13 أن أبيهود ابن زربابل، وهو خطأ لأن زربابل كان له خمسة بنين كما في 1أخبار 3:19 ، وليس فيهم أحد يحمل هذا الاسم«.

وللرد نقول: يجوز أن أبيهود كان يحمل أكثر من اسم، لأن اليهود، مثلهم مثل العرب، كانوا يسمّون الشخص بأكثر من اسم. وقد انتشرت هذه العادة بين اليهود بصورة أكبر وقت السبي، بدليل ما ورد في دانيال 1:6 و7. (قارن بين 2صموئيل 3:3 و1أخبار 3:1). وذكر البشير متى النسب من زربابل إلى المسيح من الجداول المحفوظة عند اليهود.

وقد كان اليهود حريصين على حفظ جداول أنسابهم بالدقة الكبرى لأن مصلحتهم كانت تستلزم ذلك. وكانت السجلات محفوظة في أورشليم. وكان الكهنة بعد كل حرب يجدّدون جداول أنسابهم ليحققوا مَن مِن نساء الكهنة سُبيت، ومَن منهنَّ لا تليق أن تكون زوجة للكاهن. وقال يوسيفوس إنه كانت توجد جداول بأنساب اليهود مدة      ألفي سنة وحُفظت إلى أن أُخربت مدينة أورشليم، وكان بعض الأمراء في السبي يذكرون أن نسَبهم يتصل إلى داود، وكان البعض يبرهنون على أن نسَبهم يتصل بصموئيل النبي. ويرجع حرص اليهود على حفظ أنسابهم لتباهيهم بأصلهم، وحفظاً لحقوقهم في تقسيم الأراضي، وللمحافظة على وظائفهم. قال يوسيفوس في أوائل تاريخه إنه وجد نسبه في السجلات العمومية المحفوظة عند الأمة اليهودية، فكم بالحري يكون حرص اليهود على المحافظة على السجلات العمومية بحفظ أنساب ملوكهم، وقد كان المسيح من نسل الملوك. فلو خالف البشير متى سجلات اليهود عن ملوكهم لتعرَّضوا له بالرد، ولكن لم يعترض أحد عليه لأنه ذكر الحقائق.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 1:16 »يعقوب ولد يوسف رجل مريم، التي وُلد منها يسوع الذي يُدعى المسيح«. ويطلق اسم المسيح على كل حاكم يهودي، صالحاً كان أو فاجراً. ورد في مزمور 18:50 »الصانع رحمةً لمسيحه، لداود ونسله إلى الأبد«. وأطلق مزمور 132:10 لفظة المسيح على داود، وهو من الأنبياء والملوك الصالحين. وورد في 1صموئيل 24:6 قول داود في حق شاول: »حاشا لي من قِبَل الرب أن أعمل هذا الأمر بسيدي بمسيح الرب، فأمدّ يدي إليه، لأنه مسيح الرب هو« وكذلك ورد في 1صموئيل 24:10 وفي 1صموئيل 26 وفي 2صموئيل 1:14. وأُطلقت كلمة »مسيح« في إشعياء 45:1 على الملوك والوثنيين »هكذا يقول الرب لمسيحه« الذي هو كورش الذي أعاد اليهود لبلادهم بعد السبي«.

وللرد نقول: كلمة »المسيح« هي فعيل بمعنى مفعول، يعني ممسوح. وكان الإسرائيليون يمسحون أنبياءهم لتكريسهم وتخصيصهم لعملهم الذي هو دعوة الناس إلى الحق (1ملوك 19:16) فكانوا يُسمُّون مسحاء (1أخبار 16:22 ومزمور 105:15).. وكانوا يمسحون الكهنة من أولاد هارون، بل هارون ذاته (خروج 40:15 وعدد 3:3) ثم اقتصروا على مسح رؤساء الكهنة (خروج 29:29 ولاويين 16:32).. وكانوا يمسحون الملوك لأنهم أولياء الأمور، والملك هو خليفة الله في أرضه، ويُفترض فيه أن يكون صالحاً وعادلاً، لكنه ككل البشر، قد يكون صالحاً وقد يكون شريراً (1صموئيل 9:16 و10:1 و1ملوك 1:34 و39) وقد مُسح داود ملكاً ثلاث مرات، وسُمي كورش الفارسي »مسيح الرب« لأنه أعاد اليهود من السبي.. وكانت أواني الهيكل تُمسح بزيت لتكريسها لخدمة الله (خروج 30:26-28). ومَسَح يعقوب العمود في بيت إيل (تكوين 31:13).        

فمن هنا يتضح جواز إطلاق »مسيح الرب« على الملك، لأن الكتاب المقدس يعلّمنا أن تخضع كل نفس للسلاطين الفائقة، لأنه ليس سلطان إلا من الله، حتى أن من يقاوم الملك يقاوم ترتيب الله، والمقاومون سيأخذون لأنفسهم دينونة (انظر رومية 13:1-8).

وقد سُمِّي يسوع بالمسيح لأنه مُسح بالروح القدس (لوقا 4:18 ويوحنا 1:32 و33 وأعمال 4:27 و10:38)، وهو في هذا يتشابه في اللقب مع غيره. غير أنه سُمِّي بالمسيا الموعود به، وهو لقب لا يشاركه فيه أحد من المخلوقات. وللتوضيح نقول إن ألقاب »عظيم وعادل وعالِم« تُطلَق على الله، ويجوز إطلاقها على من اتّصف بصفة العظمة والعدالة والعلِم من المخلوقات. ولكن متى أُطلقت على الله كان لها معنى آخر. فكذلك لقب »المسيح« يجوز إطلاقه على الأنبياء والكهنة والملوك والقضاة، لأنهم مُسحوا بالزيت علامة تكريسهم للخدمة. ولكن متى أُطلقت على المسيح أفادت معنى آخر، هو أنه الكلمة الأزلي الذي تجسَّد ومُسح بالروح القدس، وعمل المعجزات الباهرة، وتألم وصُلب وقُبر، وقام، وصعد إلى السماء. ولا يصحّ إطلاق »المسيح« بهذا المعنى على غيره، لأنه خاص به وحده. واليوم عندما نسمع هذا اللقب ينصرف الذهن إلى هذا الشخص العظيم وحده.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 1:17 »فجميع الأجيال من إبراهيم إلى داود 14 جيلاً. ومن سبي بابل إلى المسيح 14 جيلاً«. ويُعلم منها أن بيان نسب المسيح يشتمل على ثلاثة أقسام، كل قسم منها يشتمل على 14 جيلاً، وهو غلط، لأن القسم الأول ينتهي بداود، وإذا كان داود داخلاً في هذا القسم يكون خارجاً من القسم الثاني، ويبدأ القسم الثالث من سليمان، وينتهي بيكنيا. وإذا دخل يكنيا في هذا القسم الثالث كان خارجاً من القسم الثالث. ويبدأ القسم الثالث من شألتئيل وينتهي بالمسيح، وفي هذا القسم لا يوجد إلا 13 جيلاً«.

وللرد نقول: نرجو أن يراجع القارئ تعليقنا على متى 1:11.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 1:19 أن يوسف أراد تخلية مريم سراً بسبب حبَلها، حتى كلَّمه الملاك في متى 1:20 مع أن الملاك كان قد أعلن لمريم قبل ذلك أنها ستحبل (لوقا 1:26 و27). فيكون أن هذين النصَّين متناقضان«.

وللرد نقول: النصَّان صحيحان. ظهر الملاك لمريم، ثم ظهر ليوسف. ولم تكن مريم قد أخبرت يوسف بإعلان الملاك لها، لأنها كانت تعلم أن كلماتها وحدها لن تقنع يوسف بأن حَبَلها هو من الروح القدس. ثم أنها كانت تعرف أنها بريئة، وأن الله قد شرَّفها أن تكون أم المخلّص. فلتنتظر حتى تعلن السماء براءتها ليوسف ولغيره.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

المعترض: »ورد في متى 1:22 و23 »وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل: هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً، ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل، الذي تفسيره الله معنا«. وهو مُقتَبس من إشعياء 7:14» يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية: ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً، وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل«. ويقول علماء اليهود إن المقصود هنا هو النبي إشعياء.. وكلمة »العذراء« التي ترجمها متَّى هي في الأصل العبري »عَلْماه« مؤنث علم، ومعناها »المرأة الشابة، سواء كانت عذراء أو كانت غير عذراء«. وجاءت في سفر الأمثال 30 بمعنى »المرأة الشابة التي تزوجت«. فيكون تفسير متَّى وترجمته لكلمة »علماه« خطأ«.

وللرد نقول: لما كان اليهود غير مؤمنين بأن يسوع ابن مريم هو المسيح المخلِّص الآتي، كلمة الله الأزلي المتجسِّد، حاولوا تفسير نبوَّة إشعياء وغيرها من النبوات لكي لا تصدق عليه، رغم وضوحها.

والادعاء بأن المسيح لم يولد من عذراء يقدِّمه اليهودي، أو الكافر، لأنهما لا يعترفان بولادة المسيح من عذراء. أما من يعتقدون بولادة المسيح من عذراء فيرفضون كلام المعترض. والحقيقة هي أن كلمة »علماه« تعني الشابة المتزوجة حديثاً وتعني أيضاً العذراء التي لم تتزوج. ويقول النص إن الله يعطي شعبه آية هي أن »علماه« تحبل. ولا آية في أن تحبل شابة متزوجة حديثاً، لكن الآية هي أن العذراء تحبل! وهذه هو المقصود من نبوَّة إشعياء.

قال المعترض: »لم يطلق يوسف ومريم على المسيح اسم عمانوئيل، بل سمياه يسوع. وهذا بخلاف قول متى في 1:22 و23. وكان الملاك قد قال ليوسف في الرؤيا: »وتدعو اسمه يسوع« وقال الملاك للعذراء: »ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسمينه يسوع«. ولم يدّع المسيح في أي وقت أن اسمه »عمانوئيل«..

وللرد نقول: معنى الاسم عمانوئيل »الله معنا«. وقال متى البشير، بوحي الروح القدس، إن المراد به هو المسيح، وهو لا شك يدل عليه دلالة المطابقة، لأن اللفظ موافق للمعنى، فقد اتَّخذ الكلمة الأزلي طبيعتنا وصار إنساناً. »في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله ... والكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ بيننا، ورأينا مجده، مجداً كما لوحيدٍ من الآب، مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً« (يوحنا 1:1 و14). قال الرسول (1تيموثاوس 3:16):  »عظيم هو سرّ التقوى:  الله ظهر في الجسد«. وقد أعلن المسيح هذا في جميع تعاليمه، فقال في يوحنا 5:17-24 إنه معادل لله في أعماله وقوته وقدرته وذاته، وأوضح أزليته في يوحنا 8:25، وقال إن الآب فيه وهو في الآب (يوحنا 10:38). فالكلمة الأزلي، المسيح، اتخذ الجسد. وبعبارة أخرى إنه »عمانوئيل«  أي »الله معنا«.

وقد تنبأ النبي إشعياء بهذه النبوَّة قبل مولد المسيح بنحو 740 سنة. وتوجد نبوات تختص بالمسيح حرفياً، كما توجد حوادث كثيرة تنبئ عن شخصه وعن عمله. فلما سرد متى تاريخ المسيح ذكر تتميم النبوات التي وردت عنه، فذكر أولاً نسبه الشرعي من داود وإبراهيم، ثم ذكر أنه كان لا بد أن يولد من عذراء حسب نبوَّة إشعياء، وفي بيت لحم اليهودية حسب نبوَّة ميخا. ثم استشهد بنبوَّة إرميا القائلة إن راحيل تبكي على أولادها في الرامة،  وإنه سيُدعى من مصر حسب نبوَّة هوشع، ويسكن في الناصرة ليتم ما قيل إنه سيُدعى ناصرياً. ولقد أصاب البشير في تطبيق هذه النبوات على المسيح، فإن الروح القدس الذي أوحى بها في العهد القديم، هو الذي أوحى بتفسيرها في العهد الجديد.

قال المعترض: »الذي يقارن متى 2 بلوقا 2 يجد اختلافاً: إذ يقول متى إن أبوي المسيح بعد ولادته كانا يقيمان في بيت لحم، ويُفهم أن هذه الإقامة كانت لمدة تقرب من سنتين، ثم ذهبا إلى مصر وأقاما فيها إلى موت هيرودس، ثم ذهبا وأقاما في الناصرة. ويقول لوقا إن أبوي المسيح ذهبا إلى أورشليم بعد تمام مدة نفاس مريم، ولما قدَّما الذبيحة رجعا إلي الناصرة وأقاما فيها، وكانا يذهبان منها إلى أورشليم في أيام العيد. ولما كان عمر المسيح 12 سنة أقام ثلاثة أيام في أورشليم بدون إطلاع أبويه. وعليه فلا سبيل لمجيء المجوس إلى بيت لحم. ولو أنهم جاءوا فسيجيئون للناصرة. وكذا لا سبيل إلى سفر أبويه إلى مصر، لأن يوسف لم يسافر من أرض اليهودية إلى مصر ولا إلى غيرها«.

وللرد نقول: (1) التناقض هو اختلاف قضيتين، بحيث يقتضي صدق إحداهما كذب الأخرى، كقولنا »زيد إنسان« ثم قولنا »زيد ليس إنساناً«. أما ما ذكره المعترض فلا اختلاف ولا تناقض بين قول البشيرين متى ولوقا. فعدم ذِكْر لوقا سَفَر يوسف إلى مصر لا يدل على أنه لم يسافر إليها. غاية الأمر أنه اقتصر على ذكر شيء دون آخر. ويتحقق التناقض إذا قال أحد البشيرين إن المسيح سافر إلى مصر وقال الآخر إنه لم يسافر إليها. ولو اتفق البشيران في الكليات والجزئيات لاتّهمهما الملحدون بالتواطؤ، ولكن تنوُّع طريقة كل واحد في التعبير عن الحوادث التي شاهدها تدل على صدقهم.

وإليك ترتيب حوادث ولادة المسيح: (أ) سفر يوسف ومريم من الناصرة إلى بيت لحم، (ب) ولادة يسوع، (ج) تقديمه في الهيكل، (د) زيارة المجوس، (هـ) الهروب إلى مصر، (و) ثم عودتهم إلى الناصرة وإقامتهم فيها.

(2)  لو كان الكاتب واحداً وحصل منه اختلاف في سرد القصة بتقديم أو تأخير أو حذف أو زيادة، لكان يُؤاخذ على عمله، ونتَّهمه بالتحريف والتناقض. وكتاب الله منزّه عن ذلك. أما ونحن نقرأ ذات القصة يرويها متى ولوقا، فإننا نتوقع أن نجدها كما جاءت في الإنجيل. وهذا دليل صدقها. فالذي يطالع متى 2 ولوقا 2 يرى الفحوى واحداً. فإذا رأى اثنان من الأنبياء شيئاً واحداً، لابد أن يحدث تنوّع في طرق التعبير. كما أنه إذا ذكر مؤرخان أو أكثر بعض الوقائع أو الحوادث حصل تنوُّع من نقص أو زيادة، أو تقديم أو تأخير أو إسهاب أو إيجاز. والذي نعتقده أن الله ألهم الرسل تدوين أقوال المسيح وأعماله وعصمهم عن الخطأ، وكان الواحد منهم بمنزلة قلم في يد الروح القدس، ولو أن الروح القدس لم يبتلع شخصيتهما.

قال المعترض: »يُعلم من كلام متى أن سكان أورشليم وهيرودس لم يعرفوا بولادة المسيح قبل مجيء المجوس. ويُعلم من كلام لوقا أنه لما ذهب والدا المسيح إلى أورشليم بعد التطهير لتقديم الذبيحة، أُوحي إلى الرجل التقي سمعان أنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب، فأتى مقوداً بالروح القدس إلى الهيكل وحمل الصبي وقال: »أطلِق عبدك بسلام لأن عينيّ أبصرتا خلاصك، نور إعلان للأمم ومجداً لشعبك إسرائيل«. وحنة النبية التقية وقفت تسبِّح الرب وتكلمت مع جميع المنتظرين فداءً في أورشليم. فلو كان هيرودس وسكان أورشليم معاندين للمسيح لما أخبر سمعان وحنة النبية بهذا الخبر«.

وللرد نقول:  قال متى إنه لما أتى المجوس إلى أورشليم استفهموا عن ملك اليهود الذي وُلد حديثاً، فلما سمع هيرودس اضطرب  وجميع أورشليم معه، وهو أمر طبيعي لأنه خاف على ضياع ملكه. فقول المعترض إنه لا يصح أن يكون هو ورجال دولته وأعيان مملكته معاندين هو خلاف المعهود في طباع البشر. فلا عجب إذا فزع لأنه ظن أن المسيح أتى ليأخذ مملكته. وأما النبي التقي سمعان فقد أوحى إليه الله عن ميلاد المسيح، وكذلك أوحى لحنَّة النبية. ولم يذكر 
الإنجيل أن حنة أشاعت هذا الخبر، بل قال إنها وقفت تسبِّح الله، وتكلَّمت مع الأتقياء المنتظرين فداءً في أورشليم. وهو لا يستلزم أن الملك سمع بهذا الخبر.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

فإذا قصد المعترض أن الله أوحى إلى الملك وجميع أورشليم كذلك، لزم أن يكون جميع الناس أنبياء، وهو غير معقول. ولو سلّمنا له بأن خبر افتقاد الله لشعبه شاع في الهيكل، فلا يلزم من هذا أن الملك ورجال دولته كانوا عارفين به. ولو عرفوا به لما التفتوا إليه، لأنه كان أمراً دينياً لا يهم أرباب السياسة. ولكن لما أتى المجوس وقالوا إنه وُلد ملك، اضطرب هيرودس وجزع.

قال المعترض: »وردت في متى 2:1-10 قصة مجيء المجوس إلى أورشليم يرشدهم نجم المسيح في المشرق، حتى جاء ووقف فوق الصبي. وهذا غلط، لأن حركات السبع السيارة، وكذا الحركة الصادقة لبعض ذوات الأذناب هي من المغرب إلى المشرق، فعلى هاتين الصورتين يظهر كذبها، لأن بيت لحم تقع جنوب أورشليم. نعم إن دائرة حركة بعض ذوات الأذناب تميل من الشمال إلى الجنوب ميلاً ما، لكن هذه الحركة أبطأ من حركة الأرض، فلا يمكن أن تُحَسَّ إلا بعد مدة، وفي المسافة القليلة لا تحس بالقدر المعتدّ به، بل مَشْي الإنسان يكون أسرع كثيراً من حركته. فلا مجال لهذا الاحتمال. ولأنه خلاف علم الضوء أن يرى وقوف الكوكب أولاً ثم يقف المتحرك، بل يقف المتحرك أولا ثم يُرى وقوفه«.

وللرد نقول: بما أن الإنجيل قال إن المجوس جاءوا من المشرق، فلا تكون أورشليم شمالهم ولا جنوبهم.

ثم أن هؤلاء المجوس كانوا حكماء يرصدون النجوم والكواكب، وكان اليهود يعتقدون بوجود أنبياء في مملكة سبا، من ذرية إبراهيم من زوجته قطورة، وقيل إن أصلهم من اليهود، وقيل غير ذلك. وقد كان بلعام من جبال المشرق (عدد 22:5  و23:7). فظهور أمثال المجوس من المشرق ليس بأمر غريب، وقد أقام الله كورش وأثنى عليه (إشعياء 41:2 و46:11).

أما قوله »نجمه« فليس معناه الكواكب السيارة كما توهَّم المعترض، بل هي حادثة جوية ذات أنوار ساطعة. فإذا ثبت أن المجوس كانوا من اليهود المغتربين في الشتات، فلابد أنهم عرفوا بعض النبوات المختصة بالمسيح، ولا بدّ أنهم اعتقدوا أن هذا الحادث الفلكي هو الكوكب الذي ذكره بلعام في سفر العدد 24:17. وإذا كانوا من غير اليهود، فلا بدّ أنهم عرفوا من اليهود وقت الشتات، شيئاً عن الفادي المنتظر، فإن اليهود كانوا يعرفون قرب مجيء المسيح (دانيال 9:25-27) وكانوا يعتقدون أنه سيجيء ملكاً ينقذهم من عبودية الرومان. فلا عجب إذا انتشر هذا في كثير من الممالك، ولا سيما أن كثيرين من اليهود كانوا ساكنين في مصر وروما واليونان، وتوجّه كثير منهم إلى بلاد الشرق، وكانوا يحملون كتبهم المقدسة معهم حيثما توجَّهوا. وقال سويتون (أحد مؤرخي روما): »كان من المقرر في أذهان سكان الشرق أنه لابدّ من ظهور واحد من اليهودية تكون مملكته عمومية، وأن ذلك كان قَدَراً مقضياً به«. وقال تاسيتوس (وهو من مؤرخي روما أيضاً): »وكان كثيرون يعتقدون أنه ورد في كتب كهنتهم القديمة أنه سينتصر الشرق، ويخرج واحد من اليهودية ويملك الدنيا«. وذكر يوسيفوس وفيلو (وهما من مؤرخي اليهود) أن الناس كانوا ينتظرون مجيء منقذ عظيم وملك كريم. وذُكر في كتب الفرس عن زرادشت أنه سيأتي ثلاثة منقذين، اثنان من الأنبياء، أما الثالث وهو زفس، فهو أعظم من الاثنين، ويهزم أهريمان، ويقيم الموتى. فلذلك أتى المجوس إلى أورشليم، وبالاستفهام من أئمة الدين استدلوا أنه يولد في بيت لحم اليهودية، فتوجَّهوا إليها وقدموا له الهدايا التي لا تليق إلا بالملوك (تكوين 43:11 ومزمور 72:15 و 1ملوك 10:2 و11).

وقال الفلكي كبلر إنه في ذلك الوقت حصل اقتران بين المشترى وزُحل، وحصلت حادثة فلكية. ثم أيَّد ذلك العلامة أدلر من علماء برلين. وقد كشفت الدراسات الفلكية الحديثة خطأ المعترض.

قال المعترض: »متى 2:6 تخالف ميخا 5:2. تقول آية إنجيل متى إن رؤساء اليهود قالوا إن المسيح يولد في بيت لحم اليهودية، واستشهدوا بأقوال النبوَّة: »وأنت يا بيت لحم أرض يهوذا لَسْتِ الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا، لأن منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي إسرائيل«. ويقول ميخا: »أما أنت يا بيت لحم أفراتة، وأنت صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا، فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلّطاً على إسرائيل، ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل«.

وللرد نقول: بيت لحم يهوذا هي نفسها بيت لحم اليهودية (متى 2:1) والتي تقع في نصيب سبط يهوذا فسُمِّيت »بيت لحم يهوذا« ، وتحمل أيضاً اسم »بيت لحم أفراتة«. وقد استخدم متى الاسم الأكثر شهرة في زمنه ليسهِّل على قارئه فهم نبوة ميخا.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 2:15 إن لجوء المسيح إلى مصر هروباً من تهديد هيرودس كان تحقيقاً لنبوَّة هوشع 11:1 »مِن مصر دعوتُ ابني«. ولكن هذه النبوَّة تعود على بني إسرائيل، لا على المسيح«.

وللرد نقول: اعتبر الله بني إسرائيل ابنه، فقد أمر موسى أن يقول لفرعون: »إسرائيل ابني البكر.. أَطلِق ابني ليعبدني، فأبيتَ أن تطلقه. ها أنا أقتل ابنك البكر« (خروج 4:22 و23). وقد جاءت نبوة هوشع أولاً إشارة إلى بني إسرائيل، وثانياً إشارة رمزية للمسيح ابن الله.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 2:17 و18 »حينئذ تمّ ما قيل في إرميا النبي القائل: صوتٌ سُمع في الرامة، نوحٌ وبكاءٌ وعويلٌ كثير. راحيل تبكي على أولادها ولا تريد أن تتعزى لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين«. وهذا تحريف من الإنجيل، لأن هذا الاقتباس من إرميا 31:15. ومَنْ طالع الآيات التي قبله وبعده في نبوَّة إرميا يرى أنه لا يتحدث عن حادثة هيرودس، بل عن حادثة بختنصر التي وقعت في عهد إرميا، عندما قُتل ألوف من بني إسرائيل، وأُسر ألوف منهم، وسُبُوا إلى بابل. ولما كان 
فيهم كثير من آل راحيل تألمت روحها في عالم البرزخ، فوعد الله أن يُرجع أولادها من أرض العدو إلى تخومهم«.

وللرد نقول: عبّر البشير متى عن قتل الأطفال في بيت لحم بأقوال إرميا النبي، وكان قصد إرميا النبي في الأصل أن يُعرِب عن التوجّع لما حصل لبني إسرائيل من القتل والسبي، فإنه لما استولى نبوخذنصَّر على أورشليم قتل وجهاءها وأعيانها، وقلع عين ملكها بعد أن قتل ابنيه أمامه، وجمع الأسرى في الرامة ومنهم إرميا النبي. وكان الجميع مكبّلين بالأغلال والسلاسل. ولما سُبُوا من الأوطان وكانوا مزمعين على السفر الأليم، أخذ النبي يعبِّر عن حزنه على هذه الحالة، ويبكي ويستبكي. ولا شك أن قول النبي إرميا تحقق وتمّ في هذه الحادثة المحزنة أيضاً. ولا يخفى أن راحيل كانت قد ماتت قبل السبي بمئات السنين، فكان من البلاغة أن ينسِبَ النبي إليها البكاء والنحيب على أولادها وقت السبي، كما نسَب إليها البشير متى البكاء على أولادها وقت حادثة بيت لحم، فإن ذبح أطفال بيت لحم هو بمنزلة ذبح أولادها، لأنها مدفونة هناك (تكوين 35:19)، كما أن سكان بيت لحم من ذرية زوجها وأختها، فهم بمنزلة أولادها. وعبارة متى تقول: »راحيل تبكي على أولادها« وهي جملة خبرية لفظاً، أُريد بها إنشاء التحسُّر على ذبح الأطفال. وهذا معهود في اللغة العربية وغيرها، فيجوز للإنسان أن يندب بهذه الصورة، حتى يدعو الشاعر الشجر للبكاء: 

أيا شجر الخابور ما لك مورقاً     كأنك لم تجزع على ابن طريق؟

فكيف لا يجوز نداء الأم لتبكي على أولادها؟


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

أما قول المعترض إن الأموات يعرفون حال أهلهم وهم في عالم البرزخ فباطل، لأن المسيحية لا تؤمن بوجود برزخ.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 2:19 أن هيرودس الملك مات لما كان المسيح طفلاً في مصر، بينما يؤكد لوقا 23:8 أن هيرودس كان حيّاً بعد ذلك بأكثر من 30 سنة، وأن المسيح مثُل أمامه للمحاكمة. فكيف تنكرون هذا التناقض؟«.

وللرد نقول: لو رجع المعترض إلى لوقا 3:1 لاستراح من الاعتراض! فإن هيرودس الذي مات أثناء طفولة المسيح هو هيرودس الكبير، الذي حكم فلسطين بتفويض من الرومان. ولما مات انقسمت مملكته إلى أربعة أقسام، فحكم ابنه هيرودس أنتيباس على الجليل (لوقا 3:1) وهو المعروف برئيس الرُّبع (متى 14:1). وهذا هو هيرودس الذي حاكم المسيح (لوقا 23:6 و7 - قارن لوقا 3:1). وهو نفسه هيرودس الذي يتحدث عنه سفر الأعمال 4:27.. ولكن هناك هيرودس آخر، هو هيرودس أغريباس المذكور في أعمال  12 و23، ذكره المؤرخان يوسيفوس اليهودي وتاسيتوس الروماني. ولا يصعب على المعترض أن يدرك أن عدة أشخاص يمكن أن يحملوا نفس الاسم، خصوصاً وأن الحفيد يحمل اسم جده.

قال المعترض: »ورد في إنجيل متى 2:23 أن المسيح أتى وسكن في الناصرة، لكي يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء إنه سيُدعَى ناصرياً . وهذا غلط، ولا يوجد في كتاب من كتب الأنبياء. وينكر اليهود هذا الخبر أشد الإنكار، ويعتقدون أنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل فضلاً عن عدم قيامه من الناصرة كما في يوحنا 7:52. وقال الكاثوليك إن اليهود ضيَّعوا هذه الكتب قصداً، وقال فم الذهب إن اليهود ضيَّعوا كتباً من غفلتهم ولعدم ديانتهم ومزقوا بعضاً وأحرقوا البعض الآخر«.

وللرد نقول: (1) لم يخصّ البشير متّى بالذكر نبياً بعينه في 1:22 و2:15 و17 بل قال »بالأنبياء«  بصيغة الجمع. وقال العلامة إيرونيموس: »نقل متى البشير أقوال الأنبياء بالمعنى فقط« . فإن كلمة الناصري تفيد الاحتقار، وكان الإسرائيليون (في الجنوب) يزدرون بالجليليين (في الشمال) عموماً، وبالناصريين خصوصاً. وكانت كلمة »ناصري« كلمة احتقار تُطلق على الدنيء، وكان اليهود يسمّون اللص الشقي »ابن ناصر«. واستعمل مؤرخو اليهود هذه اللفظة في المسيح، فقال المؤرخ اليهودي» آبار بينال«  إن القرن الصغير (دانيال 7:8) هو ابن ناصر، يعني يسوع الناصري. وكثيراً ما أطلق اليهود وأعداء المسيحيين لقب »ناصري« على المسيح ازدراءً به وتهكماً عليه، فكانت إقامته في الناصرة من أسباب ازدراء أهل وطنه به ورفضهم إياه. فلما قال فيلبس لنثنائيل: »وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة« أجابه نثنائيل: »أَمِنَ الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شيء صالح؟« (يوحنا 1:46). ولما دافع نيقوديموس (أحد شيوخ اليهود) عن يسوع، قال له أعضاء مجلسهم الأكبر: »فتش وانظر، إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل« (يوحنا 7:52). وبما أن الأنبياء تنبأوا في محال كثيرة (مزمور 22:6 و59:9 و10 وإشعياء 52 و53 وزكريا 11:12 و13) أن المسيا يُحتقر ويُرفض ويُزدرى به، كانت نبواتهم هذه بمثابة قولهم إنه »ناصري«. وعلى هذا لما قام المسيح في الناصرة قال إن نبوات الأنبياء قد تحقَّقت (لوقا 4:21). فكما أن النسب يكون للشرف، كذلك يكون للضِّعة، بالنسبة إلى رفعة أو ضعة البلاد التي يُنسب إليها الإنسان. وقولنا ناصري هو بمنزلة قولنا إنه محتقَر »كعِرْقٍ من أرضٍ يابسة، لا صورة له ولا جمال« (إشعياء 53:2).

أما قول فم الذهب إن اليهود ضيَّعوا كتبهم لمعاكسة المسيحيين، وإنهم مزقوا بعضها وأحرقوا بعضها فهو افتراء محض، فكتبهم التي يتعبَّدون بتلاوتها لغاية الآن تشهد للمسيح، وتوضّح صفاته وكمالاته وآلامه موته وصلبه وعمل الفداء العجيب. بل إنها أوضحت بالدقة وقت تجسّده ومكانه، بحيث لو لم يكن الإنجيل بيننا لعرفنا فحواه من التوراة. فلو مزقوا شيئاً أو أحرقوه لظهر اختلاف بين الإنجيل والتوراة، مع أنه لا يوجد أدنى اختلاف في التعاليم الجوهرية. والفرق بين اليهود والمسيحيين هو أن اليهود لا يزالون ينتظرون مجيء المسيح، أما المسيحيون فيعتقدون أنه أتى.

(2)  ويجوز أن متى نقل أقوال الأنبياء بالمعنى. وقوله »ناصري« يشتمل على معانٍ كثيرة. والنقل بالمعنى جائز كما قرروه في »أصول الفقه«، فيجوز نقل  الأحاديث  بطرق كثيرة فيجوز (أ) أن يُروى الحديث بلفظه، (ب) يجوز أن يُروى بغير لفظه، (ج) يحذف الراوي بعض لفظ الخبر، (د) أن يزيد الراوي على ما سمعه، (هـ) أن يحتمل الخبر معنيين متنافيين، فاقتصر الراوي على إحداهما، (و)  أن يكون الخبر ظاهراً في شيء فيحمله الراوي على غير ظاهره، إما بصرف اللفظ عن حقيقته إلى مجازه، أو بأن يصرفه عن الوجوب إلى الندب، أو من التحريم إلى الكراهة. فمتى نقل بالمعنى أقوال الأنبياء وهو جائز.

قال المعترض: »ورد في إنجيل متى 3:1 »وفي تلك الأيام جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز في برية اليهودية« مع أنه في آخر أصحاح 2 ذكر حكم أرخيلاوس لليهود بعد موت أبيه، وانصراف يوسف مع مريم والمسيح إلى نواحي الجليل وإقامته في ناصرة. فيكون المشار إليه بكلمة »تلك« هذه كل ما ذكرناه، ويكون معنى الآية: »لما حكم أرخيلاوس، وانصرف يوسف النجار إلى نواحي الجليل، جاء يوحنا المعمدان«. وهذا غلط لأن وعظ يوحنا كان بعد 28 سنة من الأمور المذكورة«.

وللرد نقول: (1) يعود اسم الإشارة »تلك« إلى أقرب مذكور. ولكن تعسُّف المعترض جعله يعود إلى أبعد مذكور. والمتبادر إلى الذهن هو أن مراد البشير بقوله »تلك الأيام« هو أيام سكن المسيح في الناصرة وهو أقرب مذكور، لأنه قال: »وأتى وسكن في مدينة يُقال لها ناصرة، لكي يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء إنه سيُدعى ناصرياً« ثم قال: »وفي تلك الأيام جاء يوحنا المعمدان«.

(2)  الكلام مُسَاق على يوسف وسكن المسيح في الناصرة، لأنه هو المقصود بالذات. وإنما ذكر أرخيلاوس ليوضح بدء إقامة المسيح في الناصرة، وأنه أقام فيها سنين عديدة.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 3:2 »توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات« وهي كلمات يوحنا المعمدان وكررها المسيح (متى 4:17). فما هو المقصود بملكوت السموات هذا؟« (انظر متى 13:31 و32).

وللرد نقول: ملكوت السموات أو ملكوت الله هو مُلك الله على قلوب البشر عندما يدخل المسيح القلب، فهو »ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب« (رؤيا 19:16)، وقد خصَّص المسيح مكانةً كبرى في كرازته لملكوت الله، وكانت المعجزات المصاحبة لكرازته علامات على قيام الملكوت، كما أنها إشارات إلى مدلول الملكوت، لأن بمجيء المسيح ينقضي تسلُّط إبليس والخطية والموت على البشر، وقد قال في متى 12:28 »إن كنت أنا بروح الله أُخرج الشياطين فقد أقبل عليكم ملكوت الله« وقال إن هذا الملكوت يبدأ في حياته، ثم يمتد بعد موته وقيامته، ويكمل بعد مجيئه ثانية ليدين المسكونة بالعدل ويحكم بالحق والإنصاف (دانيال 7:13 و14 ورؤيا 11:15). وأما في الوقت الحاضر فملكوت الله آخذ في الامتداد يومياً بواسطة الكرازة بالإنجيل ودعوة الناس للدخول فيه (متى 28:8-20). ويأتي ملكوت الله حينما تُوجَّه كلمة الله للبشر، فهو يشبه البذرة التي تُلقى في الأرض فتنمو, ولما كان تواجد ملكوت الله على الأرض متوقِّفٌ على قبول الناس لكلمة الله فهو حقيقة واقعة غير منظورة. ليس ملكوت السموات مثل ممالك العالم (يوحنا 18:36) وهو لا يأتي بأبَّهة عالمية (لوقا 17:20) وأعضاؤه هم  »المساكين بالروح« (متى 5:3) لا المتكبرين ولا عظماء هذا الدهر. ولا يقدر أحد أن يدخل هذا الملكوت ما لم يولد من جديد ولادة روحية (يوحنا 3:3 و5) والمؤمنون مدعوون ليرثوا هذا الملكوت بعد قيامتهم (متى 25:34). ومن المستحيل أن يدخل إليه الأشرار (1كورنثوس 6:9 و10 وغلاطية 5:20 و21 وأفسس 5:5).

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 3:14 أن المسيح أتى إلى يوحنا ليعتمد منه، فمنعه يوحنا قائلاً: »أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك وأنت تأتي إليّ!«  ثم اعتمد المسيح وصعد من الماء، فنزل عليه الروح مثل حمامة. وورد في يوحنا 1:33 »وأنا لم أكن أعرفه« (وعرفتُه بنزول الروح مثل حمامةٍ ونارٍ). وفي متى 11:3 لما سمع يوحنا بأعمال المسيح أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه يسألونه: »أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟«. في الأول عرف يوحنا قبل نزول الروح، وفي الثاني عرفه بعد نزول الروح، وفي الثالث لم يعرفه بعد نزول الروح«.

وللرد نقول: قول يوحنا »لم أكن أعرفه« معناه أنه لم يكن يعرفه قبل نزول الروح القدس، أي قبل سماع الصوت من السماء »هذا هو ابني الحبيب«. وكل إنسان له أحوال، فله حالة قبل المعرفة وحالة بعدها، بعد أن تكون قد ظهرت له الأدلة بصحة الدين. وكذلك للأنبياء حالات  قبل الوحي والإلهام، وبعد ذلك. فالله المعلم الحقيقي أوحى إلى يوحنا بأن المسيح هو الموعود به. وشرح المعمدان لنا حاله قبل هذه المعرفة بقوله »وأنا لم أكن أعرفه«. ثم شرحها بعد معرفته، فقال: »أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك وأنت تأتي إليّ«.

وإذ تقرر ذلك فلا تناقض، فإنه يلزم في التناقض اتحاد الزمان والمكان. ولا اتحاد هنا في الزمان


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

أما إرسال يوحنا التلميذين إلى المسيح فليريا الحقائق بنفسيهما، ليصدّقا بالعيان، ولاسيما إن يوحنا كان مسجوناً وقتئذ ولم تتيسّر له مشاهدة المعجزات الباهرة التي صنعها المسيح، فلذا قال لهما المسيح: »اذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما تسمعان وتنظران: العُمي يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والبُرْص يُطهَّرون، والصمّ يسمعون، والموتى يقومون، والمساكين يُبشَّرون«. فيصدقون بعد رؤية المعجزات الباهرة.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 3:15 قول المسيح للمعمدان بخصوص معمودية المسيح »اسمح الآن لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر«. وهذا يعني أن بعض الفرائض الدينية لا فائدة منها ولا معنى روحي لها«.

وللرد نقول: (1) كان الغرض من معمودية يوحنا المعمدان إعلان توبة قومية يشترك فيها بنو إسرائيل كلهم، للدخول في حياة جديدة، وبدء ملكوت جديد. وقد رأى المسيح أن يعتمد من يوحنا، لا لأنه خاطئ يتوب، لكن لأنه يمثّل الأمة التي يريد لها التوبة. فهو  ابن الإنسان  الذي يريد أن يخلّصنا، وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان أطاع الفريضة.

وعند مراجعة تاريخ بني إسرائيل نرى أن الأتقياء الصالحين اشتركوا مع الخطاة الضالين في أوقات التذلل والتوبة القومية. هكذا فعل دانيال بالرغم من شدة صلاحه (دانيال 9:4). ولما رأى المسيح أن معمودية يوحنا فرضٌ يهودي في عصره لم يختلف عن قومه في هذا الواجب، ليشجع التائبين، وكأنه يقول: لا أعفي نفسي من القيام بكل ما يطلبه الله من بني إسرائيل في الواجبات العمومية.

(2) وكان الغرض من معمودية المسيح هو افتتاح خدمة المسيح رسمياً. ولم يكن قبول المسيح المعمودية على شواطئ الأردن أصعب من قبوله فداءنا على الصليب. لقد شارك المسيح الناس في ممارسة فريضة دينية هامة. والفرائض الدينية رموز لمعاني روحية، مطلوب تطبيقها. 

قال المعترض: »اختلف البشيرون في رواية خبر الصوت الذي سُمع من السماء وقت نزول الروح القدس على المسيح، فقال متى 3:17 »هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررت«. وقال مرقس 1:11 »أنت ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررت« وقال لوقا 3:22 »أنت ابني الحبيب الذي بك سُررت«.

وللرد نقول: لا يجرؤ أحد على القول إن جوهر العبارتين مختلف، لأن المعنى المقصود فيها كلها واحد. ولا ننكر وجود اختلاف في الأسلوب. فبحسب مرقس جاء الكلام موجَّهاً إلى المسيح. ولكن حسب متى جاءت العبارة مقولة عنه. ونرجّح أن مرقس أورد نص كلام الآب كما هو، أما متى فقد جاء بخلاصته. وللإيضاح نضرب مثلاً: فلنتصوَّر أن عدداً من الناخبين أجمعوا على انتخاب ممثل لهم، فدوَّن أحدهم في محضر الجلسة: »أجمع الناخبون على انتخاب فلان، وصاحوا مشيرين إليه: أنت هو الرجل الجدير بالثقة«. وجاء آخر بخلاصة المحضر نفسه فقال: »حاز فلان ثقة جميع الناخبين، وقالوا عنه: هذا هو الرجل الجدير بالثقة« . فهل يمكن في حال كهذه اتّهام التقريرين بالتناقض؟

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 4:5 »ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل« وفي آية 8    ثم أخذه أيضاً إبليس إلى جبل عال جداً« وفي آية 12 » وانصرف المسيح إلى الجليل« وفي آية 13 »وترك الناصرة وأتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر«. وورد في لوقا 4:5 »ثم أصعده إبليس إلى جبل عال«  وفي آية 9 »ثم جاء به إلى أورشليم وأقامه على جناح الهيكل« وفي آية 14 »ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح إلى الجليل«  وفي آية 15 »وكان يعلّم في مجامعهم« وفي آية 16 »وجاء إلى الناصرة حيث كان قد تربّى«. وهذه تناقضات عديدة«.

وللرد نقول: أخذ المعترض شطراً من بعض آيات، وترك باقي الكلام الذي يقول إنه توجَّه إلى كفرناحوم. ففي لوقا 4:31 ذكر أن المسيح انحدر إلى كفرناحوم، وعليه فلا يوجد أدنى تناقض ولا اختلاف، فإن متى ولوقا قالا إن المسيح توجَّه إلى الجليل، ثم ترك الناصرة لما رفضته، ثم أتى إلى كفرناحوم.

أما من جهة تجربة المسيح فهي: (1) طلب إبليس منه أن يحوِّل الحجارة إلى خبز (2) طلب منه أن يطرح نفسه من جناح الهيكل (3) طلب إبليس من المسيح أن يسجد له. وقد ذكر متى التجارب بحسب ترتيبها الزمني، أما لوقا فراعى ترتيبها المكاني، فذكر التجربتين اللتين حصلتا في البريّة أولاً، وهما طلب تحويل الحجارة خبزاً، وطلب السجود للمجرّب.

قال المعترض: »من قارن بين متى 4:18-22 ومرقس 1:16-20 ويوحنا 1:35-46 وجد ثلاثة اختلافات في دعوة التلاميذ: (1) قال متى ومرقس إن المسيح دعا بطرس وأندراوس ويوحنا عند بحر الجليل فتبعوه، أما يوحنا فقال إن المسيح رأى غير هؤلاء عند عبر الأردن، (2) ويُفهم من متى ومرقس أنه رأى أولاً بطرس وأندراوس على بحر الجليل، وبعد قليل لقي يعقوب ويوحنا على هذا البحر. وقال يوحنا إن يوحنا وأندراوس لقياه أولاً بقرب عبر الأردن، ثم قاد أندراوس أخاه بطرس للمسيح. وفي الغد لما أراد المسيح التوجُّه إلى الجليل رأى فيلبس، ثم جاء نثنائيل بهداية فيلبس، ولم يذكر يعقوب. (3) وذكر متى ومرقس أنه لما لقي المسيح التلاميذ كانوا يشتغلون بإلقاء الشبكة وبإصلاحها، ويوحنا لم يذكر الشبكة بل ذكر أن يوحنا وأندراوس سمعا وصف المسيح ليوحنا وجاءا للمسيح، ثم جاء بطرس بهداية أخيه«.

وللرد نقول: ذكر يوحنا في إنجيله أول مقابلة بين المسيح للتلاميذ، أما مرقس ولوقا فذكرا حادثة جاءت بعد ذلك هي دعوة المسيح للتلاميذ ليكونوا رسلاً. والدليل على ذلك: (1) اختلاف المكان، فيوحنا ذكر ما حدث في بيت عبرا في عبر الأردن، أما متى ومرقس فذكرا ما كان عند بحر الجليل.

(2)  مما يدل على أن هذه أول مرة سمعوا فيها المسيح قول يوحنا: »وفي الغد أيضاً كان يوحنا واقفاً هو واثنان من تلاميذه، فنظر إلى يسوع.. فتبعا يسوع«.

(3) مما يدل على أنها غير الدعوة الرسولية قول يوحنا في آية 39 إنهما مكثا عنده ذلك اليوم، يعني أنهما عادا ثانية إلى أشغالهما الاعتيادية.

(4) الدعوة المذكورة في متى ومرقس هي الدعوة الرسولية، والدليل على ذلك قول المسيح لهما: »هلم ورائي فأجعلكما صيادي الناس«.

(5)  يسلم المعترض أن يوحنا قال إنه لما كلمهم لم يكونوا مشتغلين بشباكهم. والذي حدث هو أن متى ومرقس ذكرا دعوة المسيح للرسل ليكونوا رسلاً لتعليم الناس، أما يوحنا فذكر أول اجتماعه ببعضهم في مكان غير المكان الذي دعاهم فيه المسيح.. فلا يوجد تناقض، لأنه يلزم من التناقض اتحاد الزمان والمكان وغيره.

قال المعترض: »يقول متى 5:1 و2 إن المسيح ألقى موعظته الأولى من على جبل، بينما يقول لوقا 6:17 و20 إنها أُلقيت في سهلٍ«.

وللرد نقول: هاتان عظتان أُلقيتا في مناسبتين مختلفتين، ولو أن بعض أفكارهما متشابهة. ولم يقُل متى إن هذه هي موعظة المسيح الأولى، ولا يمكن أن يجزم أحدٌ بأن أيّاً منهما هي العظة الأولى.

قال المعترض: »كيف يقول المسيح »طوبى للحزانى« (متى 5:4) بينما يطالب بولس المؤمنين بالفرح في فيلبي 4:4؟ «.

وللرد نقول: طوبى لمن يحزن على خطاياه، فينال الفرح الناتج عن الغفران الذي يهبه الله للتائبين. نبدأ بالحزن الذي يتبعه الفرح.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 5:9 »طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون«  وورد في متى 10:34        »ما جئتُ لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً«. فبين الآيتين تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: انظر تعليقنا على متى 10:34


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 5:16 »فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات«. ولكن جاء في متى 6:1 »احترزوا من أن تصنعوا صدقتكم قدام الناس لكي ينظروكم. وإلا فليس لكم أجر عند أبيكم الذي في السموات«. وهذا يعني أن المسيح يقول في موعظة واحدة إنه يجب أن يضيء نورنا حتى يرى الناس أعمالنا الحسنة. ويقول أيضاً إنه يجب علينا أن نعمل الصالحات سراً حتى لا يرانا الناس. فكيف يمكننا التوفيق بين هذين القولين؟«. 

وللرد نقول: ما جاء في متى 5:16 وما قبله تحريض لتلاميذ المسيح على الأعمال الصالحة، ليكونوا جاهزين لخدمة الله والناس، لأنهم ملح الأرض ونور العالم. فالمواهب المعطاة لهم يجب استثمارها وعدم إهمالها. فبصفتهم ملحاً كانت لهم قوة الشفاء والتطهير، وبصفتهم نوراً وجب عليهم أن يكونوا قادة ومرشدين. وفي متى 6:1 يشير المسيح إلى الباعث الذي منه يجب أن تصدر الأعمال الصالحة. فيعلِّمنا أن أعمالنا لكي تكون مرضيَّة عند الله ينبغي أن يكون الباعث عليها روح التواضع والإخلاص، لا روح العُجْب وحب الظهور. ويجب أن يكون الغرض الموضوع أمامنا مجد الله وخير الآخرين. وفي متى 5:16 يقول المسيح: اعملوا أعمالاً صالحة حتى يراها الناس فيتمجد اسم أبيكم السماوي الإله العظيم، وفي متى 6:1 يقول: لا تعملوا الأعمال الصالحة وغرض قلوبكم اكتساب مدح الناس، إذ في حالة كهذه تضيع قيمتها أمام الله.

فالمسيح في إحدى الآيتين يدلّنا على الأعمال الصالحة، وفي الأخرى يحذرنا من إتيان الأعمال الصالحة عن باعث سيء.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 5:17-19 »لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس والأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل. فإني الحق أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل«. ولكن جاء في غلاطية 4:10 و11 »أتحفظون أياماً وشهوراً وأوقاتاً وسنين؟ أخاف عليكم أن أكون قد تعبْتُ فيكم عبثاً«. فيقول بولس إن الناموس الخاص بحفظ الأيام والشهور والأوقات والسنين لا علاقة له بَعْد بالمؤمنين، والمسيح يقول: »لا يسقط حرف واحد من الناموس«..

وللرد نقول: أمدَّنا الكتاب المقدس بالمعلومات اللازمة لملاشاة الصعوبة الظاهرية، فيعلّمنا أن لله ناموساً صالحاً مقدساً ثابتاً إلى الأبد، هو الناموس الأخلاقي. فقول المسيح: »لا تسقط نقطة واحدة أو حرف واحد من الناموس« قُصد به الناموس الأخلاقي. كما أن بولس نفسه يثبت في رسالة غلاطية أن ناموس الله الأخلاقي لا يُنقَض. وعلى القارئ أن يدرس غلاطية 5:19-21 ليرى أنه لا يمكن أن يُستفاد من كلام بولس بُطلان التمييز بين الخير والشر (قابل رومية 3:31). هذا الناموس يديننا لأننا لم نحفظه. وليس معنى خلاصنا أن الناموس قد أصبح ميتاً لكوننا في عهد النعمة، فإن المسيح نائبنا قد وفّى مطالب الناموس إلى التمام.. ولا يفوتنا أن بعض النواميس الواردة في العهد القديم كان المقصود بها شعب إسرائيل دون سواهم، وكانت ثابتة في تدبير العهد القديم فقط. ونجد في أسفار العهد القديم إشارات ومواعيد تثبت هذه الحقيقة (انظر إرميا 31:31-34). وقد أورد كتَبَةُ العهد الجديد فصولاً عديدة تفيد هذه الحقيقة المجيدة وهي تحريرنا من عبودية الناموس الطقسي (قابل أعمال 15:7-11 وكولوسي 2:16 و17 وأفسس 2:15). 

وتتَّفق سلسلة الآيات هذه مع ما جاء في رسالة غلاطية حيث يوبخ بولس المؤمنين المتزعزعين على تمسّكهم بالفروض القديمة التي تقضي بضرورة حفظ الأيام والشهور والأوقات والسنين. فما يُستفاد من تعليم بولس هو أن تلك الفرائض كان يجب حفظها طالما كان الناموس المختصّ بها سارياً، أي في العهد القديم. ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه (غلاطية 4:4) وإذ ذاك بَطُل عهد الناموس الطقسي، وتوقَّفت الفرائض الطقسية التي أعطاها الله بواسطة موسى. فالكتاب بجملته يفيد ويؤكد أن الناموس الطقسي كان سارياً إلى وقت مجيء المسيح فقط. إن الفصلين صادقان. فبولس يتكلم عن الناموس الطقسي، والمسيح يشير إلى الناموس الأخلاقي.

قال المعترض: »أعلن المسيح في متى 5:17 أنه لم يأتِ لينقض الناموس بل ليكمله. ولكن يناقض هذا قول العبرانيين 7:18 »فإنه يصير إبطال الوصية السابقة من أجل ضعفها وعدم نفعها«..

وللرد نقول: تقدم الموعظة على الجبل (التي اقتبس المعترض منها متى 5:17) مثلاً بعد آخر يبرهن أن المسيح أكمل الناموس والأنبياء ولم ينقضهما. ولا زلنا نحن المسيحيين نحترمهما ونقرأهما في عبادتنا بالكنائس.

أما ما جاء في العبرانيين 7:18 فيتحدث عن أحد أجزاء الشريعة التي بطلت بعد تحقيق الغرض منها، مثل الذبائح التي طالبت شريعة موسى بها، وكانت تشير إلى حاجة البشر لذبيحة المسيح الكفارية. فلما تمَّت ذبيحة الصليب لم تعد هناك حاجة للذبائح التي طالبت شريعة موسى بها.

لقد كانت أجزاء الشريعة التي بطلت مثل الشيك على البنك، تبطل قيمته بعد صرف المبلغ من البنك. ونحن لا نقول إن البنك ألغى الشيك، بل أكرمه بأن دفع قيمته.

ولم يكن ناموس موسى للعالم كله، ولكنه كان عهداً بين الله وبني إسرائيل. أما ما به من مبادئ فأزلي دائم. فالمبادئ دائمة، لكن تفاصيلها تناسب عصرها وظروفها.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 5:22 »من قال لأخيه: رقا، يكون مستوجب المجمع، ومن قال: يا أحمق، يكون مستوجب نار جهنم«. ولكن المسيح قال للفريسيين إنهم حمقى (متى 23:17) وقالها بولس لأهل كورنثوس  (1كورنثوس 15:36) ولأهل غلاطية (3:1)«.

وللرد نقول: ليس المهم في الكلمة التي تُقال، بل في روح قولها. والذي ينهانا المسيح عنه هو قولة الغضب لإذلال الناس والسخرية منهم والإقلال من شأنهم. ولكن كلمة التوبيخ الذي يريد الصالح العام، بدافع الرغبة في الإصلاح، هي كلمة لازمة. كان المسيح وبولس يصفان مستمعيهما، لا بهدف تفشيلهم، بل لإبعادهم عن تصرفات الحماقة.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 5:39 »وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدّك الأيمن فحوِّل له الآخر أيضاً« ولكن جاء في لوقا 22:36 »فأقول لكم الآن: من له كيس فليأخذه، ومذود كذلك. ومن ليس له فليبِع ثوبه ويشتري سيفاً«. وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: من يدَّعي وجود تناقض بين هاتين الآيتين يعوزه الفهم الروحي. في متى 5:39 يقول المسيح ما معناه: »إذا وقع عليك اعتداء فتحمَّلْهُ بكل صبر، ولا تقابلْهُ بالنقمة«. هذه العبارة المقتبسة من موعظة الجبل تسبق مباشرة أمر المسيح لتلاميذه بمحبة الأعداء. فبقوله: لا تقاوموا الشر، يشير إلى إحدى الطرق التي بها نُظهر المحبة للأعداء. فإذا وقع علينا ظلم يجب أن نقابله بالمحبة لا بالنقمة. فبدلاً من أن نسيء إلى من يعتدي علينا يجب أن نخدمه بحسب حاجته، إظهاراً للمحبة.

وهنا يسأل سائل إذا سطا على بيتنا لصّ، ألا يجوز أن نستغيث برجال الشرطة، أم هل نترك أمتعتنا للنهب؟ وردّاً على هذا نقول: في مثل هذه الأحوال يجب أن ننقاد بروح المحبة والرأفة، لا بروح الحقد والانتقام. إذا أضرم عدو ناراً في بيتنا مثلاً، فمحبتنا لذوينا توجب علينا إخماد النار. وعملٌ كهذا تقضي به حتى محبتنا لأعدائنا، لأننا إن قصرنا في إخماد النار يزداد الشر الذي قصده العدو. والخلاصة أن المسيح يقصد تعليم هذا المبدأ »اغلب الشر بالخير« (رومية 12:21). وعلى هذا فإن محبتنا لِلّص تجعلنا نوقفه عن السرقة، ومحبتنا للكاذب تجعلنا نوقفه عن الكذب، ومحبتنا للدكتاتور تجعلنا نوقفه عن دكتاتوريته.. كما أن محبتنا للشخص المسروق تجعلنا نحميه من أن يسرقه اللصوص، ومحبتنا للمخدوع تجعلنا نحميه من الذي يكذب عليه، ومحبتنا للمظلوم تجعلنا نحميه من الذي يظلمه. والمحبة إيجابية فعّالة.

نحتاج إذاً إلى روح تمييز لنعرف كيف لا نقاوم الشر، وكيف نقاوم الشر. فإن الطريقة التي بها نظهر المحبة للأعداء يكون الحكم فيها بحسب الظرف الواقع.

قال المعترض: »في متى 5:48 يطالبنا المسيح أن نكون كاملين. وهكذا يطالب الرسول بولس المؤمنين في فيلبي 3:15. ولكن بولس في فيلبي 3:11 و12 يقول إنه لم يصل للكمال«.

وللرد نقول: الكمال المطلوب هو كمال النيّة في طاعة الله، إذ يريد الإنسان بكل قلبه وإرادته أن يطيع. والكمال الذي لا يبلغه الإنسان هو كمال النضوج المسيحي، فكلما بلغ درجة من الكمال وجد درجة أعلى لم يبلغها بعد. فعلينا بكل النيّة أن نسعى وراء الكمال، عالمين أننا لم نبلغ القمة بعد، فنظل طول عمرنا نتقدم للأمام.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 6:7 و8 »حينما تصلّون لا تكرّروا الكلام باطلاً كالأمم، فإنهم يظنّون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يُستجاب لهم. فلا تتشبَّهوا بهم. لأن أباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه«. ولكن جاء في متى 18:1 »ينبغي أن يُصلّى كل حين ولا يُملّ«. يقول أحد الفصلين صلوا بالإيجاز، ويقول الآخر: صلوا على الدوام وبلا انقطاع«.

وللرد نقول: بقليل من التأمل نكتشف أنه لا تناقض بين القولين، فمتى يتكلم عن صلاة ظاهرية قاصرة على مجرد كلام. وقد زعم الأمم أن قيمة الصلاة في عدد كلماتها وكثرتها، ولذا كانوا يكررون أقوالاً وعبارات كثيرة بطريقة ميكانيكية دون أن تعبّر أقوالهم عن معانٍ في قلوبهم، فوبَّخ المسيح مثل هذه الصلاة.

ولكن توجد صلاة مستمرة مقبولة عند الله ومرضيّة أمامه، هي صراخ القلب إليه باشتياق وإخلاص. وصاحب هذه الصلاة لا يفشل ولا يمل ولا يتوقَّف إذا أبطأ الرب في الإجابة. على أن المؤمن عند عدم استجابة صلاته سريعاً معرَّض لخطر الشك في استماع الله له فيكفّ عن الصلاة. ولذا يحثّنا المسيح في لوقا 18:5-7 على الاستمرار في الصلاة حتى ولو ظهر كأن أبواب السماء موصدة في وجوهنا. والخلاصة أن المسيح يوبخ صلاة الأمم المطوَّلة المجرَّدة من المعنى وما يشابهها. ويحضّ على اللجاجة في الصلاة الصادرة من قلب واثق مخلص.

وجاء في 1تسالونيكي 5:17 »صلّوا بلا انقطاع« بمعنى أن تكون حياة المؤمن كلها حياة صلاة، وأُنساً دائماً بالله. وقد يظهر هذا الأمر مناقضاً لتعليم المسيح عن بطلان كثرة الكلام (متى 6:7)، ولكن المتأمِّل يرى أن المسيح يعلّمنا أنه من الخطأ أن نظن أن كثرة الكلام تزيد الله علماً باحتياجاتنا، لأنه يعرفها كلها قبل أن نعرفها نحن. ولكن في 1تسالونيكي 5:17 يتكلم بولس عن حالة القلب، فيحضّنا أن نحيا دائماً في جوّ الصلاة، فنفتكر عن الله وننشغل به كما يفعل الطفل من جهة أبويه. فيجب أن نرغب على الدوام في بَسْط كل مسائلنا ومشاكلنا أمامه، والانقياد على الدوام بكلمته وروحه.

هذان الفصلان لا يتضمَّنان أقوالاً متناقضة، بل يؤيدان حقيقتين مهمتين: أولاهما أن الصلاة يجب أن لا تكون ميكانيكية على أساس الظن أن فاعليتها تتوقف على كثرة الكلام. والثانية أن حياة المسيحي يجب أن تكون حياة صلاة غير منقطعة وأنساً دائماً بالله.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 6:13 »ولا تُدْخلنا في تجربة لكن نجِّنا من الشرير، لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد آمين«. وقد أُضيفت جملة »لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد« في ما بعد، ولا توجد في التراجم اللاتينية ولا في غيرها«.

وللرد نقول: هذه الجملة تسبيحة وتمجيد لله، وهي ثابتة في نسخ عديدة قديمة. ومما يدل على إنها أصلية وليست ملحقة: (1) كان اليهود يختمون صلواتهم بجملة تسبيحات تشبه الصلاة الربانية. قال آدم كلارك: »ثبت عندي أنها أصلية لقدمها«. (2) لأنها ثابتة في نسخ عديدة.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 6:18 »فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية«. قال آدم كلارك إن كلمة »علانية« زائدة، وإن كرسباخ ووتستين وبنجل أسقطوها من النص«.

وللرد نقول: تكلم المسيح في أول متى 6 عن الصَّدقة والصلاة والصوم، وقال: »متى صنعت صدَقةً فلا تصوِّتْ قدامك بالبوق« إلى أن قال »فلا تعرِّفْ شمالك ما تفعل يمينك«. ثم قال في آية 4 »لكي تكون صدقتك في الخفاء. فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية«. ثم تكلم عن الصلاة فقال في آية 6 »ومتى صليت فادخُل إلى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصلّ إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء، فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية«. ثم تكلم عن الصوم وقال في آيتي 17 و18 »وأما أنت فمتى صُمْت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك لكي لا تظهر للناس صائماً بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء، فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية«. فترى أن الحديث كله جرى على نسق واحد. ولو حُذفت كلمة »علانية« من العبارة الثالثة لدلَّت عليها العبارتان السابقتان. فسياق الكلام يستلزم وجودها لفظاً أو تقديراً. ولا ننكر أن هذه اللفظة المذكورة في آية 18 لم تثبت في بعض النسخ، ولكنها ثبتت في غيرها، وسياق الكلام يدل عليها.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 6:31 »فلا تهتموا قائلين: ماذا نأكل أو ماذا نشرب أو ماذا نلبس؟« ولكن جاء في 2تسالونيكي 3:12 »فمثل هؤلاء نوصيهم ونعظهم بربنا يسوع المسيح أن يشتغلوا بهدوء ويأكلوا خبز أنفسهم«. يظهر هنا كأن المسيح يعلّم عدم التدبير، بينما بولس يلوم على هذا«.

وللرد نقول: لم يقصد المسيح في متى 6:31-34 أن يعلّمنا الكسل والإهمال والإسراف، وإنما يوصينا أن لا نشغل قلوبنا بهموم هذه الحياة. وهذا ما نستفيده من آيات كثيرة في العهدين القديم والجديد، فيقول مزمور 127:2 »باطلٌ هو لكم أن تبكروا إلى القيام، مؤخّرين الجلوس، آكلين خبز الأتعاب. لكنه يعطي حبيبه نوماً«. ويقول مزمور 55:22 »ألقِ على الرب همّك فهو يعولك. لا يدع الصديق يتزعزع إلى الأبد«. ونقرأ في فيلبي 4:6      »لا تهتموا بشيء، بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر لتُعلَم طلباتكم لدى الله«.

ثم إن 2تسالونيكي 3:12 لا يعلّم الطمع أو البُخل أو اشتهاء الأشياء الأرضية، بل يحرّض المؤمنين على الاجتهاد في العمل حتى لا يفتقروا فيصبحون عالةً على الآخرين. فنرى أن هاتين الآيتين تتكلمان عن وجهين لموضوع واحد. فالمسيح ينهى عن اشتهاء الأشياء الأرضية والسعي وراءها، وبولس ينهى عن التقاعد والكسل.

ونجد توحيداً لهاتين الوجهتين في تعليم بولس في 1كورنثوس 7:29-31. فعلى المؤمنين أن يعملوا باجتهاد دون أن يكونوا مستعبَدين لأشغالهم. وعلى كل مؤمن أن يتمم عمله بحسب الدعوة التي تلقّاها من الله، ذاكراً أن وطنه في السموات (انظر فيلبي 3:20 و21). فعلينا إذن أن نعمل لاكتساب معيشتنا، وأن نتذكر في الوقت نفسه أن الله يمدّنا بكل ما نحتاج إليه.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 7:14 »ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه«. وورد في 11:29 و30 »احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلَّموا منّي، لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب، فتجدوا راحةً لنفوسكم، لأن نيري هيِّن وحملي خفيف«. وفي هذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: المسيحية منزَّهة عن الفرائض الثقيلة لأنها ديانة روحية لا تقوم بالأعمال الخارجية، غير أنها تعلِّم المؤمن أن يترك الخطية والشرور، التي هي سبب البلايا. فهي صعبة بالنظر إلى قداستها التي تطالب المؤمن بها أن يصلب الجسد وشهواته. ومع ذلك فهي سهلة لأن الباعث الأصلي والعامل الحقيقي فيها هو المحبة. فإذا وُجدت المحبة في المسيحي رأى لذةً في طاعة الأوامر وترك الخطايا بسهولة، وهان على المحب كل شيء . فنير المسيح هيّن وخفيف، وهذا لا ينافي أن الطريق المؤدي إلى الحياة هو صعب وكرب، ولاسيما على الذين فضّلوا محبة العالم وانغمسوا في الرذائل.

اعتراض على متى  8 - متى هاج البحر؟

انظر تعليقنا على مرقس 4:35-41

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 8:4 أن المسيح قال لأبرصٍ شفاه »انظر أن لا تقول لأحد« وجاء في متى 16:20 عن المسيح »حينئذ أوصى تلاميذه أن لا يقولوا لأحدٍ إنه يسوع المسيح«. وتكرر الأمر بإخفاء الحديث في متى 17:9 ومرقس 7:36 و8:30 و9:9 ولوقا 5:14 و8:56 و9:21. وهذا يتناقض مع وصية المسيح الأخيرة في متى 28:19 » اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم«.

وللرد نقول: الأمر النهائي للمسيح كان إعلان رسالة الإنجيل للعالم كله. وقبل الصليب أمر المسيح أحياناً بإعلان أخبار معجزاته وتعاليمه، كما قال للمجنون الذي شفاه: »اذهب إلى بيتك وإلى أهلك وأخبرهم كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك« (مرقس 5:19). ولكنه في مرات أخرى، أمر بعدم الإعلان أو أمر بتأجيله لحكمة عنده، كما قال مرة لبعض تلاميذه عن حادثة التجلي: »لا تُعلِموا أحداً بما رأيتم حتى يقوم ابن الإنسان من الأموات« (متى 17:9 - قارن مرقس 9:9). لقد كان الناس يتبعونه بحماس كقائد سياسي، فطلب منهم مرات عدم الإعلان حتى يتمم خدمته في هدوء، كما يشرح لنا البشير في مرقس 7:36 »فأوصاهم أن لا يقولوا لأحد، ولكن على قدر ما أوصاهم كانوا ينادون أكثر كثيراً«. وقد اضطرته حماسة الجماهير أن يعتزل في البراري (لوقا 5:14-16)، لأنه لم يكن المحرر السياسي لليهود، بل المخلِّص الروحي للعالم كله.

قال المعترض: »يقول متى 8:5-13 إن قائد المئة جاء إلى المسيح بنفسه، بينما يذكر لوقا 7:1-10 أنه أرسل شيوخ اليهود يحملون رسالته للمسيح. وهذا تناقض«.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

وللرد نقول: لا تناقض، فقد طلب قائد المئة طلبته من المسيح بواسطة شيوخ اليهود. وقد يكون أنه جاء للمسيح بنفسه بعد أن أرسل شيوخ اليهود، فلما أبطأوا عليه توجَّه بذاته. واقتصر البشير متى على ذكر طلب قائد المئة لأنه الطالب الحقيقي، أما لوقا فذكر مساعي أئمة اليهود، لأنهم أول من فاتح المسيح في شفاء الغلام. ومن الأمور القانونية المقرّرة أن ما يفعله الإنسان بواسطة غيره يُنسب إليه فعله، لأنه يكون السبب فيه، وما يعمله الوكيل يُنسب إلى موكله. كما أن تلاميذ المسيح عمَّدوا الناس، وعُزي العماد للمسيح (يوحنا 4:1).

قال المعترض: قال المسيح: »للثعالب أوجرة ولطيور السماء أوكار. وأما ابن الإنسان فليس له أين يسند رأسه« (متى 8:20)، فوصف نفسه بأنه »ابن الإنسان«. وقد جاء هذا اللقب عنه في إنجيل متى 30 مرة، وفي مرقس 15 مرة، وفي لوقا 25 مرة، وفي يوحنا 12 مرة.. وهذا يعني أنه كان إنساناً عادياً، وليس هو الله«.

وللرد نقول: وصف المسيح نفسه بأنه ابن الإنسان، ليس لأنه كان إنساناً عادياً، لكن لأنه اتَّخذ جسد إنسان لما وُلد من العذراء القديسة مريم. وكان في هذا الجسد رفيقاً للإنسان ومحباً ومعلّماً له، كما سيكون فيما بعد ملكاً على الإنسان. ومما يدل على أن ابن الإنسان هو ابن الله الأزلي، أنه عُرف بهذا اللقب من قبل ميلاده. فقد ظهر لدانيال النبي في هيئة ابن الإنسان سنة 500 ق.م. فقال دانيال: »كنت أرى في رؤى الليل، وإذا مع سُحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان، أتى وجاء إلى قديم الأيام، فقرَّبوه قدامه، فأُعطي سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبَّد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول، وملكوته ما لا ينقرض« (دانيال 7:13 و14).

قال دانيال النبي عن المسيح إنه »ابن إنسان«، ولم يقل إنه »ابن الإنسان« (بأل التعريف)، لأنه لم ينظر إلى المسيح في علاقته مع الناس، بل من حيث المظهر العام الذي كان يبدو به في الرؤيا، والذي كان عتيداً أن يبدو به بالتجسد، في يوم من الأيام.. أما »قديم الأيام« فهو الله في أزليته، وابن الإنسان هو أقنوم الابن في المركز الناسوتي الذي كان عتيداً أن يأخذه، وهذا هو مركزه أن يُقال عنه إنه اقترب إلى »قديم الأيام«  للتمييز بين »الابن« في ناسوته الحادث، والله أو اللاهوت في أزليته التي لا بدء لها. وهذه نبوَّة عن مجيء المسيح في آخر الدهور، لتسلُّم زمام المُلك في العالم. ومن البديهي أنه وحده هو الذي يحقّ له أن يقوم بهذه المهمّة، لأن الذي خلق البشر وصنع لهم خلاصاً من خطاياهم، هو الذي يتولى المُلك عليهم ومحاسبتهم على أعمالهم. ومن البديهي أيضاً أنه سيقوم بهذه المهمّة، بوصفه ابن الإنسان الظاهر في الجسد، لأنه بهذا الوصف هو القائم بإتمام مشيئة الله بين الناس، ولأن محاسبة الله (في جوهره غير المدرَك)  للناس، تكون موضع اعتراض منهم، لأنه سبحانه (من هذه الناحية) لم يشاركهم في طبيعتهم البشرية التي يتعرضون بسببها للخطأ، لكن لا يكون هناك اعتراض إذا قام بهذه المهمة الله المتأنس أو ابن الإنسان. وقد أشار له المجد إلى هذه الحقيقة فقال: »لأن الآب لا يدين أحداً، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن، وأعطاه سلطاناً أن يدين أيضاً، لأنه ابن الإنسان« (يوحنا 5:22 و27).

وقد أطلق المسيح على نفسه لقب »ابن الإنسان« بمعنى »ابن الله« مرات متعددة أمام رؤساء اليهود الذين اجتمعوا لمحاكمته، فقال لهم: »مِنَ الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على سحاب السماء« (متى 26:64) مشيراً بذلك إلى أنه المقصود بابن الإنسان الذي تتعبد له كل الشعوب، والذي تنبأ عنه دانيال النبي من قبل. ومما يدل على أن رؤساء الكهنة فهموا قَصْد المسيح من إطلاق لقب »ابن الإنسان« على نفسه، أنهم عندما سمعوا قوله هذا، مزَّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه قائلاً: »قد جدّف«. وهذا دليل واضح على أن المراد بـ »ابن الإنسان« هو »ابن الله« بعينه.

ويُقصد بالاصطلاح »ابن الله« الله مُعَلناً في كمال ذاته وصفاته. والاصطلاح »ابن الإنسان«  يراد به الإنسان معلَناً في كمال الصفات التي خلقه الله بها أولاً. وبما أن الإنسان خُلق في أول الأمر على صورة الله، لذلك فإن »ابن الإنسان« أو »الإنسان الكامل« أو »المسيح« يكون هو صورة الله في الإنسان، أو هو الله ظاهراً في الإنسان، لأن صورة الله ليست في الواقع سوى ذاته، إذ أنه ليست له صورة بعيداً عنها. وقد تبدو هذه الحقيقة غريبة في نظر بعض الناس، لكنها تتفق مع الحق الإلهي كل الاتفاق. ويُراد بالاصطلاح »ابن الله« »أقنوم الابن« في علاقته مع الله أو اللاهوت، كما يُراد بالاصطلاح »ابن الإنسان« »أقنوم الابن« في علاقته مع الإنسان. فإذا ذكرنا أن الإنسان في نظرنا ليس هو الهيكل البشري الخارجي، بل هو مجموعة صفات الإنسانية السامية (لأننا نقول عمَّن تتوافر فيه هذه الصفات إنه »إنسان« أو »الإنسان«، وعمَّن لا تتوافر فيه هذه الصفات إنه »ليس إنساناً«)، اتضح لنا أن الشخص الجدير بأن يُدعى »الإنسان« أو الإنسان الكامل، أو »ابن الإنسان« ، هو المسيح وحده، وذلك للأسباب الآتية: 

(1) لم يُولد المسيح بالتناسل الطبيعي مثل الناس، بل وُلد من عذراء، فلا يصحّ أن يُقال عنه إنه »ابن آدم«  مثل أحد الناس. فإذا أردنا أن نسند شخصه من جهة الناسوت إلى بشر كابن، فإنه لا يُدعى »ابن آدم« بل »ابن مريم« أو »نسل المرأة« (تكوين 3:15).

( 2) لا يُقصد بكلمة »الإنسان« الرجل وحده، بل يُقصد بها الرجل والمرأة على السواء، لأنها تدل على الإنسان عامة. فتسمية المسيح بـ »ابن الإنسان« لا يُفهم منها أنه »ابن آدم« بل أنه ابن الإنسان عامة، أو ابن الإنسانية وممثّلها، بوصفه المتأنس منها لكي يأخذ بناصرها.

(3) كما أن هناك أبناء كثيرين لله، ولكن المسيح وحده هو »ابن الله«، هناك أبناء كثيرون للناس، لكن المسيح وحده هو »ابن الإنسان«. ولذلك هو وحده أطلق هذا اللقب على نفسه. وتدل كل القرائن على أنه قصد به »المعلِن لله« أو »الله معلَناً«. لأنه أعلن أنه بوصفه ابن الإنسان يغفر الخطايا (مرقس 2:7) ويمنح الخلاص والسلام (لوقا 7:50) ويعطي الأموات بالخطية حياة روحية أبدية (يوحنا 5:25) ويجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله (متى 16:27) وغير ذلك من الأعمال التي لا يقوم بها إلا الله. ومما يثبت صدق هذه الحقيقة أن اليهود استنتجوا من كلام المسيح أن للقب »ابن الإنسان« معنى غير المعنى الذي يتبادر إلى الذهن، فسألوه مرة في حيرة: »من هو هذا ابن الإنسان ؟« (يوحنا 12:34). وما كان للحيرة أن تجد مجالاً إلى نفوسهم، لو كانوا قد علموا أن »ابن الإنسان« هو بعينه »ابن الله«. فهو رب السبت أيضاً (مرقس 2:28).

قال المعترض: »في إنجيل متى 8:18-22 طلب كاتبٌ أن يتبع المسيح، واستأذن رجل آخر لدفن أبيه، ثم جاء ذكر معجزات باهرة أخرى، ثم قصة التجلي في أصحاح 17. أما لوقا فذكر الطلب والاستئذان في أصحاح 9 بعد قصة التجلي«.

وللرد نقول: راعى كل من متى ولوقا ترتيباً في ذكر معجزات المسيح وتعليمه حسب ما ساقه إليهما الروح القدس، فراعى أحدهما الزمان، وراعى الآخر المكان كما يُعلم من سياق الكلام. ولو أن أحدهما أثبت شيئاً ونفاه الآخر لقلنا إن هناك تناقضاً.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 8 أولاً شفاء الأبرص بعد الموعظة على الجبل، ثم شفاء عبد قائد المئة بعد دخوله كفرناحوم، ثم شفاء حماة بطرس. ولكن لوقا (في أصحاح 4) ذكر أولاً شفاء حماة بطرس، ثم في لوقا 5 شفاء الأبرص، ثم في لوقا 7 شفاء عبد قائد المئة. فأحد البيانين غلط«.

وللرد نقول: لو ذكر لوقا الآيات في أصحاح واحد لكان الاعتراض عليه في محلِّه، ولكنه ذكرها في أصحاحات متنوعة لمناسبات مختلفة. ولا يخفى أن بعض الرسل كان يراعي في سرد معجزات المسيح الترتيب التاريخي، والآخر يراعي المكان، والآخر مناسبات الأقوال، بما لا يخرج عن التوافق والتطابق. وكان البعض يراعي نتائج المعجزة وتأثيرها على السامعين وما ترتَّب عليها من هداية الأنفس، فيقدمها على غيرها من المعجزات.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 8:28 أنه لما جاء المسيح إلى كورة الجرجسيين استقبله مجنونان خارجان من القبور، وورد في مرقس 5:2 ولوقا 8:27 أنه استقبله من القبور إنسان به روح نجس. مجنون واحد أو اثنان؟ «.

وللرد نقول: اقتصر مرقس ولوقا على ذكر المجنون الذي كان أشد هياجاً وعربدة، والذي كان من الأمم، لأن غايتهما كانت إفادة الأمم، فذكرا لهم الشخص الذي كانوا يعرفونه، وصرفا النظر عن اليهودي. ولنفرض أن شخصين توجها إلى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية، وبعد خروجهما شرحا ما شاهداه (وعلى منوال متى ولوقا) اقتصر أحدهما على ذكر مجنون واحد وصرف النظر عن الآخر، بينما ذكر الراوي الثاني الاثنين. فهل يجوز أن نقول إن كلامهما متناقض؟ كلا! لكن لو قال أحدهما إنه لم يكن هناك غير مجنون واحد لكان تناقضاً.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 8:31 و32 أن المسيح أهلك قطيع خنازير سمح للشيطان بدخوله، فاندفع إلى البحر ومات. لماذا يؤذي المسيح أصحاب الخنازير بإهلاك الثروة الحيوانية؟«.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

وللرد نقول: (1) للمسيح الحق أن يستخدم الوسائل الرمزية لإعلان حقه. لقد لعن شجرة تين فيبست (متى 21:20) ليدين النفاق. وهنا أدان النجاسة. فقد اعتبر الناس في ذلك العصر الخنازير رمزاً للشهوات والفساد، كما نعتبر الثعلب في زمننا رمزاً للمكر والخداع. وقد نظر اليهود للخنازير نظرة احتقار، بسبب الضرر الصحي لأكل لحومها، والضرر الطقسي حسب شريعة موسى، ثم لشراستها، وكانوا يشّبهون السكير المتمرّغ في الوحل بالخنزير القذر.

(2)  لم يهلك المسيح الخنازير، بل الخنازير لما وجدت نفسها تحت سلطة الشياطين اندفعت للهلاك تحت تأثير الفزع والخوف، فأهلكت نفسها.

قال المعترض: »نقرأ في متى 9 قصة المجنون الأخرس، وفي متى 10 إعطاء المسيح تلاميذه قدرة على إخراج الشياطين وشفاء المرضى وإرسالهم، ثم ذكر آيات أخرى، وذكر قصة التجلي في أصحاح 17 . وكتب لوقا أولاً في أصحاح 9 إعطاء المسيح لتلاميذه قدرة على المعجزات، ثم قصة التجلي. وفي هذا الأصحاح وفي أصحاح 10 وأول أصحاح 11 ذكر معجزات أخرى، ثم ذكر معجزة المجنون الأخرس«.

وللرد نقول: راعى أحد البشيرين المعجزات التي صنعها المسيح لليهود، فذكرها أولاً، وأخّر الأقوال التعليمية عنها كما فعل متى. والآخر قدم التعاليم والخطابات الإلهية على المعجزات. وبصرف النظر عن ذلك، فالمسيح صنع معجزات كثيرة قبل التجلي وبعده، وأخرج شياطين من أكثر من مجنون أخرس.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 9:9 أن الذي دعاه المسيح عند مكان الجباية هو متى، وورد في مرقس 2:14     أن اسمه لاوي بن حلفَى، وورد في لوقا 5:27 أن اسمه لاوي«.

وللرد نقول: (1) تدل القرائن التي ذكرها كل منهم على أن الشخص واحد، فكل منهم ذكر وظيفته، وقال إنه كان جالساً عند مكان الجباية، وإن المسيح دعاه ليتبعه، واختاره ليكون من التلاميذ فترك كل شيء وتبعه.

(2) كثيراً ما يُسمى الشخص باسمين، فبطرس يُسمَّى سمعان ويُسمَّى صفا. وقد غيَّر شاول الطرسوسي اسمه إلى بولس عندما صار مسيحياً. والمعهود بيننا أنه إذا انتقل الإنسان من حالة إلى أخرى غيّر اسمه إشارة إلى رفض الحالة السابقة.

(3) اقتصر بعض التلاميذ على ذكر اسمه بدون ذكر اسم أبيه، اكتفاءً بذكر صناعته وظروفه الخصوصية، وهي هنا قوله إنه كان جالساً عند الجباية. ثم أن حلفى أبا يعقوب هو غير والد لاوي.

اعتراض على متى 9:13 - »إلى التوبة«

انظر تعليقنا على مرقس 2:17

قال المعترض: »بين متى 9:18 ومرقس 5:23 في قصة ابنة الرئيس اختلاف، فالأول قال إن الرئيس قال للمسيح  ابنتي ماتت، والثاني قال إنها على آخر نَسَمة«.

وللرد نقول: قال إنجيل متى إن يايرس قال للمسيح إنها ماتت. ولكن إنجيل مرقس يقول إن يايرس قال:  »ابنتي الصغيرة على آخر نسمة«. ويصف إنجيل لوقا حالتها بأنها كانت في حال الموت (لوقا 8:42).       والحقيقة هي أنه عندما ترك يايرس بيته كانت على وشك الموت، وعندما وصل إلى المكان الذي كان المسيح فيه لم يكن يدري إن كانت ابنته حية أو ماتت. فوصفها مرة بأنها ماتت ومرة أخرى بأنها على وشك الموت، فقال:  »ابنتي الصغيرة على آخر نسمة. ليتك تأتي وتضع يدك عليها لتُشفى فتحيا«. وكلمة »لتشفى« لأنها مريضة، وكلمة  »لتحيا« لأنها ماتت. فالرجل لم يكن متأكداً من حالة ابنته، فتحدث مرة عن خطورة حالتها وطلب شفاءها، ومرة أخرى تحدث عن موتها.

قال المعترض: »ورد في إنجيل متى 10:2-4 »وأما أسماء الاثني عشر رسولاً فهي: الأول سمعان الذي يُقال له بطرس وأندراوس أخوه. يعقوب بن زبدي ويوحنا أخوه. فيلبّس وبرثلماوس. توما ومتى العشار. يعقوب بن حلفى ولباوس الملقب تداوس. سمعان القانوي ويهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي أسلمه«. ولو صحّ أن المسيح هو خاتمة الأنبياء والمرسلين فلا يكون تلاميذه أنبياء. ويعتبر المسيحيون تلاميذ المسيح أفضل من موسى وسائر أنبياء بني إسرائيل، مع أن يهوذا الإسخريوطي الخائن كان واحداً من هؤلاء، ويُقال إنه ممتلئ بالروح القدس!«.

وللرد نقول: تحققت كل نبوات الأنبياء الذين تنبأوا عن مولد المسيح وزمانه ومكانه وأعماله ومعجزاته وآلامه وصلبه وقيامته وصعوده. وتمَّت كل نبوَّاتهم بظهور المسيح الذي اتَّخذ التلاميذ رسلاً له، لينشروا بشرى الخلاص، فكانوا نوراً للناس، والمسيح قال لهم: »مَنْ قبِلَكم فقد قَبِلَني، ومَنْ رفضكم فقد رفضني«. وبذلك خُتمت النبوَّة، ولم يأتِ نبي بعد المسيح ورسله. بل إن المسيح حذر تلاميذه ممن يدَّعي النبوَّة والرسالة بعده، وقال لهم  يأتي بعدي الأنبياء الكذبة (انظر متى 24:11).

أما كلام المعترض عن يهوذا الإسخريوطي فمردود عليه بأن وجود منافق وسط الأبرار لا يقدح في صلاحهم، والمسيح كان يعرف حقيقة يهوذا، ولكنه قال عن الحنطة والزوان: »دعوهما ينميان كلاهما معاً إلى الحصاد«، (متى 13:30) فيجمع الزوان للنار ويُدخِل الحنطة في المخازن. فكذلك الحال مع كنيسة الله، ففي أعضائها الصالح والطالح إلى أن يأتي اليوم الأخير. ومع ذلك فلما أظهر يهوذا الخيانة نخسه ضميره على خيانته، وتأكد أنه أسلم القدوس لأجل الأثمة، فلم يسعه سوى الانتحار.

قال المعترض: »الذي يراجع متى 10:2-4 ومرقس 3:16 ولوقا 6:13-16 يجد أنهم اتفقوا في أسماء 11  من التلاميذ، هم بطرس وأندراوس ويعقوب بن زبدي ويوحنا وفيلبس وبرثولماوس وتوما ومتى ويعقوب بن حلفى وسمعان ويهوذا الإسخريوطي، واختلفوا في اسم الثاني عشر. قال متى »لباوس الملقب تداوس« وقال مرقس  »تداوس« وقال لوقا »يهوذا أخو يعقوب«.

وللرد نقول: ذكر متى لباوس وسمعان القانوي، ولكن لوقا أورد بدلاً من هذين يهوذا أخا يعقوب وسمعان الغيور. على أن سمعان الغيور هو نفسه سمعان القانوي. وكلمة »قانوي« هي اللفظة العبرانية لكلمة »غيور«. وإذ ذاك تزول أول عقدة.

ولابد أن يكون لباوس هو يهوذا أخا يعقوب، إذ يظهر أنه كان له أكثر من اسم واحد. فعلاوة على اسم يهوذا الذي كان يُعرف به وقتئذ، كان يُطلق عليه أحياناً اسم لباوس وتداوس، ومعناهما واحد. وكانت العادة في ذلك العصر تسمية الشخص باسمين، كما نرى في مسألة بطرس، فاسمه الأصلي سمعان، ودعاه المسيح صفا وبطرس.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 10:5 و6 أن المسيح أوصى تلاميذه الاثني عشر أن يبشّروا خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة. وفي متى 15:24 قال: »لم أُرسَل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة«. مع أن المسيح قال في مرقس 16:15 »اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها«. وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: القانون الذي وضعه المسيح لرسله هو أن يكرزوا أولاً لبني إسرائيل، وبعدها يكرزون للجميع. ويعلّمنا كتاب الله أن واجبنا الأول هو العناية بأهل بيت الإيمان أولاً، ثم التبشير لغيرهم. فلا تناقض، وإنما فيه تقديم بيت إسرائيل على غيرهم. كما أن التلاميذ كانوا في رحلة تبشيرية تدريبية، فكان من الحكمة إرسالهم إلى من يعرفون لغتهم وعاداتهم ويتفقون معهم في معتقداتهم. وعلى هذا كان البدء في خدمتهم بين اليهود، الذين يَسْهل على التلاميذ الاتصال بهم. ولما أكمل تلاميذ المسيح تدريبهم كلَّفهم المسيح بالمهمة الكاملة وهي تبشير العالم أجمع.

وهناك حكمة أن نبدأ بمن نعرفه، ولكننا لا نتوقَّف عنده، بل نمتد منه إلى من لا نعرفه، ولذلك كانت نصيحة المسيح لتلاميذه قبل صعوده: »ستنالون قوة متى حلّ الروح القدس عليكم، وتكونون لي شهوداً، في أورشليم، وفي كل اليهودية، والسامرة، وإلى أقصى الأرض« (أعمال 1:8).

لا تناقض بين الأمرين، بل الثاني مبنيّ على الأول ويكمله. نبدأ ببني إسرائيل المعروفين، ونكمل الكرازة للأمم غير المعروفين.

قال المعترض: »ورد في إنجيل متى 10:10 ولوقا 9:3 أن المسيح منع تلاميذه عن أخذ العصا، وجاء في مرقس 6:8 أنه سمح لهم بأخذ العصا«.

وللرد نقول: لنورد عبارة البشير متى من عدد 9 ليظهر المعنى. قال: »9 لا تقتنوا ذهباً ولا فضة ولا نحاساً في مناطقكم 10 ولا مزوداً للطريق ولا ثوبين ولا أحذية ولا عصا«. أما عبارة إنجيل مرقس من عدد 8 فتقول: »وأوصاهم أن لا يحملوا شيئاً للطريق غير عصا فقط، لا مزوداً ولا خبزاً ولا نحاساً في المنطقة، بل يكونوا مشدودين بنعال ولا يلبسوا ثوبين«.

والصعوبة التي تظهر عند مقابلة هذين الفصلين هي أن المسيح حسب ما جاء في متى منع التلاميذ من أخذ عصا، بينما الوارد في مرقس يفيد أنه أذن لهم بأخذ العصا. ويقول متى إنه أوصاهم أن لا يأخذوا أحذية، بينما في مرقس سمح لهم أن يلبسوا أحذية. على أن التوفيق بين هاتين العبارتين يأتي من مقابلة النهيين المستعملين فيهما. فالنهي الوارد في متى هو قوله »لا تقتنوا« أما النهي الوارد في مرقس فهو أن »لا يحملوا« مما يعني أن المسيح في إنجيل متى ينهاهم عن شراء أشياء جديدة، أما في مرقس فيريهم ما يجب أن يأخذوه معهم في سفرهم. فكأنه بحسب الوارد في مرقس يقول لهم: »اذهبوا كما أنتم بما معكم الآن. إن كانت معكم عصا فخذوها«. ولكنه لم يسمح لهم بشراء عصا أخرى. وكانوا أيضاً لابسين أحذية فأمرهم أن يكتفوا بها ولا يشتروا غيرها. من هنا نرى أن الفصلين لا يتناقضان، بل يوضح أحدهما الآخر.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: »ورد قول المسيح في متى 10:19 و20 »فمتى أسلموكم، فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما تتكلمون، لأنكم تُعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به، لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم«. وورد في لوقا 12:11 و12 »ومتى قدموكم إلى المجامع والرؤساء والسلاطين فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما تحتجون أو بما تقولون، لأن الروح القدس يعلّمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب أن تقولوه«. وكذلك ورد هذا القول في مرقس 13:11. فالمسيح وعد لمريديه أن الشيء الذي يقولونه عند الحكام يكون بإلهام الروح القدس، وهذا غلط. فورد في سفر الأعمال 23:1-5 »فتفرَّس بولس في المجمع وقال أيها الرجال الإخوة، إني بكل ضمير صالح قد عشتُ لله إلى هذا اليوم«. فأمر حنانيا رئيس الكهنة الواقفين عنده أن يضربوه على فمه، حينئذ قال له بولس: »سيضربك الله أيها الحائط المبيض. أفأنت جالس تحكم عليّ حسب الناموس، وأنت تأمر بضربي مخالفاً للناموس؟« فقال الواقفون: أتشتم رئيس كهنة الله؟ فقال بولس: لم أكن أعرف أيها الإخوة أنه رئيس كهنة، لأنه مكتوب: رئيس شعبك لا تقل فيه سوءاً«.. فلو كان القول المذكور صادقاً لما غلط الرسول بولس. فغلط بولس دليل على عدم صدق القول المذكور. هل يغلط الروح القدس؟«.

وللرد نقول: الذي يدرس تاريخ الرسل يظهر له أنهم جعلوا كل اعتمادهم على الله في وقت الاضطهاد. ولم يكن  الرسل أثرياء ولا أقوياء، وإنما كان الروح القدس يؤازرهم، فكانت أسلحتهم روحية، وهي الحث على التوبة والإيمان والمحبة، وكان الروح القدس ينطق على ألسنتهم ويعمل فيهم، ويقويهم، وهو الذي أنجحهم وجرَّأهم على الوقوف أمام الملوك، وقوَّاهم على احتمال الشدائد والضيقات، »فذهبوا فرِحين من أمام المجمع لأنهم حُسبوا مستأهلين أن يُهانوا من أجل اسمه« (أعمال 5:41).

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 10:23 »ومتى طردوكم من هذه المدينة فاهربوا إلى الأخرى، فإني الحق أقول لكم: لا تكمّلوا مدن إسرائيل حتى يأتي ابن الإنسان«. قال المسيح هذا لتلاميذه وهو يرسلهم للكرازة للمدن الإسرائيلية. ولكن هذا منقوض بقول المسيح في متى 24:14 »ويُكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادةً لجميع الأمم. ثم يأتي المنتهى«.

وللرد نقول: هناك عدة تفسيرات لما يظهر أنه تناقض:

(1) قصد المسيح في متى 10:23  أنه في هروب التلاميذ من مدينة إلى أخرى لا يكونون قد زاروا كل مدن إسرائيل حتى تخرب أورشليم ويبطل النظام اليهودي، فيكون المسيح قد عاقب المدينة التي صلبته.

(2) مجيء ابن الإنسان  في متى 10:23 له عدة معانٍ، فقد يعني انتصار قضية المسيح، وقد يعني خراب أورشليم، أو حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين، أو تثبيت دعائم كنيسته ونظامه في العالم.

(3) قصد المسيح أنهم قبل أن يزوروا كل مدن إسرائيل كارزين بالإنجيل يقوم المسيح من قبره، ويأتي إلى تلاميذه بالسلام والفرح.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 10:34 أن المسيح قال: »لا تظنّوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض. ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً«. وجاء في لوقا 12:51 أن المسيح قال: »أتظنون أني جئت لأعطي سلاماً على الأرض؟ كلا أقول لكم  بل انقساماً، لأنه يكون من الآن خمسة في بيت منقسمين، ثلاثة على اثنين واثنان على ثلاثة«. وهذا يتناقض مع قوله: »سلاماً أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم« (يوحنا 14:27).

وللرد نقول: لم تكن الانقسامات هدف المسيح، لكنها كانت النتيجة الواقعية التي أعقبت ظهوره بين البشر. وبما أن إرادة الله الصالحة كانت تعمل في عالم مختل النظام، وكانت ضد إرادة الإنسان الشرير، فقد كانت النتيجة الحتميّة لذلك حدوث التفرقة والانقسام. وعندما آمن البعض بالمسيح رفضهم أفراد عائلتهم، فنشأ الانقسام عن ذلك. وحيثما كرز المسيحيون بأخبار إنجيله المفرحة قامت الاضطهادات ضدهم، فإن المسيح أرسلهم كحملان وسط ذئاب.

ومن يتبع المسيح لا يسير وراء العالم، وهذا يعني أنه سيعادي من يرفضون المسيح. لقد أبغض الخطاة المسيح، ولابد أنهم يبغضون تلاميذ المسيح، فإن صاحب العين المريضة يكره النور. إنهم الذئاب الذين يريدون هلاك الغنم! والسيف المقصود هنا هو سيف المسيح على الشيطان، أو سيف الاضطهاد من أعداء المسيح يهاجم تلاميذ المسيح. على أن أولاد الله يجدون سلام الله الكامل وسط اضطهاد الأعداء  يوحنا 14:27 و16:33).

اعتراض على متى 11:3 - أم ننتظر آخر؟

انظر تعليقنا على متى 3:14  

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 11:10 وفي مرقس 1:2 وفي لوقا 7:27 »أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك« وهو مقتبَسٌ من ملاخي 3:1 »هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق أمامي«. فقوله »أمام وجهك« لا يوجد في كلام ملاخي. وجاء الاقتباس في ملاخي بضمير المتكلم، بينما في الأناجيل بصيغة المخاطب«.

وللرد نقول: نقل البشيرون الاقتباس من النبي ملاخي بالمعنى لا بحصر اللفظ، فقد قصد النبي ملاخي أن الله سيرسل أمام المسيح من يهيئ الطريق. والبشيرون مساوون لدرجة النبي ملاخي في الوحي وإعلان معاني كلام الله.  (انظر تعليقنا على متى 2:23).

اعتراض على متى 11:14 - إيليا المزمع أن يأتي

انظر تعليقنا على متى 17:11 ولوقا 1:17 ويوحنا 1:20

اعتراض على متى 11:18 - لا يأكل ولا يشرب 

انظر تعليقنا على مرقس 1:6

اعتراض على متى 11:29 و30 - الحمل كَرْبٌ أم خفيف؟

انظر تعليقنا على متى 7:14     

اعتراض على متى 12:3 - داود وحده؟

انظر تعليقنا على مرقس 2:25 و26

قال المعترض: »يوجد تناقض بين قول المسيح في متى 12:4 إنه يمكث في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ، وبين الوقت الذي مرَّ بين موته وقيامته، فقد صُلب المسيح بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة وقام صباح الأحد. فإذا حسبنا مدة بقاء جسده في القبر نحكم بوجوده في القبر ساعات قليلة من بعد ظهر الجمعة، ثم السبت التالي بليلته، ثم جزءاً من يوم الأحد ما بين غروب الشمس يوم السبت وبدء يوم القيامة. وعلى هذا يكون جسد المسيح قد بقي في القبر جزءاً من يوم الجمعة، وكل يوم السبت، وجزءاً من يوم الأحد، وليس ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال«.

وللرد نقول: ونحن نرد على هذا الاعتراض يجب أن نأخذ في اعتبارنا ثلاثة أمور: (أ) كان اليهود يعتبرون بدء اليوم من غروب الشمس. (ب) وكانوا يعتبرون الجزء من النهار نهاراً كاملاً والجزء من الليل ليلاً كاملاً، فقد قال التلمود (أقدس الكتب عند اليهود بعد كتاب الله): »إضافة ساعة إلى يوم تُحسَب يوماً آخر، وإضافة يوم إلى سنة يُحسَب سنة أخرى«. (ج) وكان معنى اليوم عندهم هو المساء والصباح، أو الليل والنهار.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

فإذا أخذنا هذه النقاط الثلاث في الاعتبار وجدنا أن مقدار الزمان المعبَّر عنه هنا بثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هو في الحقيقة يوماً كاملاً، وجزءاً من يومين آخرين، وليلتين كاملتين. هكذا سُمِّي في أستير 4:16 بثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ، حيث يقول: »لا تأكلوا ولا تشربوا ثلاثة أيام ليلاً ونهاراً« ثم ورد في أستير 5:1 »وفي اليوم الثالث وقفت أستير في دار بيت الملك الداخلية« وحصل الفرج في هذا اليوم. ومع ذلك فقيل عن هذه المدة ثلاثة أيام.

وورد في 1صموئيل 30:2 »لأنه لم يأكل خبزاً ولا شرب ماء في ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال«. والحقيقة هي أن المدة لم تكن ثلاثة أيام بل أقل من ذلك، فإنه في اليوم الثالث أكل. وكذلك ورد في 2أخبار 10:5 »ارجعوا إليّ بعد ثلاثة أيام« ثم أورد في آية 12 »فجاء الشعب إلى يربعام في اليوم الثالث«. فلم تمض ثلاثة أيام كاملة بل مضى جزء منها. وفهم السامعون قصده. وأُطلِق في تكوين 42:17 و18 »ثلاثة أيام« على جزءٍ صغيرٍ منها، لأن يوسف كلّم إخوته في أواخر اليوم الأول، واعتُبر يوماً كاملاً، ثم مضى يوم واحد، وكلمهم في اليوم الذي بعده، فاعتبروا ذلك ثلاثة أيام. وإذا توفي إنسان قبل غروب الشمس بنصف ساعة حُسب له هذا اليوم كاملاً، مع أنه يكون قد مضى النهار بتمامه ولم يبق منه سوى نصف ساعة فقط.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 12:31 و32 »لذلك أقول لكم كل خطية وتجديف يُغفَر للناس. وأما من قال كلمةً على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له، لا في هذا العالم، ولا في الآتي«. ولكن جاء في أعمال 13:39 »وبهذا يتبرَّر كل من يؤمن مِنْ كل ما لم تقدروا أن تتبرروا منه بناموس موسى«. فالمسيح يتكلم عن وجود خطية لا غفران لها، مع ورود فصول شتى في الكتاب تُثبت المعنى المتضمَّن في أعمال 13:39 إن كل الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح ينالون مغفرة لكل خطاياهم«.

وللرد نقول: وعد الإنجيل بوجود غفران لجميع الخطايا وعد شامل بحيث لا يمكن استثناء خطية واحدة، فالشرط المقدَّم هو هذا: »آمِن بالمسيح تنل غفراناً لكل خطاياك بلا استثناء«.

غير أن خطية التجديف على الروح القدس، والتي لا غفران لها، هي التي تجعل صاحبها يرفض الإيمان بالمسيح ويصرُّ على عدم قبول خلاصه. ولا يخفى أن الروح القدس هو الأقنوم الإلهي الذي يُجري فينا التجديد، فمن يجدّف عليه لا يُفسح المجال لعمله فيه. فلا يمكن إذاً أن يؤمن بالمسيح، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن ينال غفراناً لخطاياه. والمسيح يقول: احذر من مقاومة ذلك الأقنوم الذي يسعى في تجديدك، لأنك إذا لم تتجدد بالروح القدس لا تنال غفراناً لخطاياك. وفي هذه الحال لا يمكن أن تتوب. وبغير التوبة لا تكون مغفرة.

فنرى مما تقدم أن الآيتين غير متناقضتين، فالمعنى المتضمَّن في متى 12:31 و32 لا ينفي أن كل من آمن بالمسيح يجد مغفرة تامة شاملة لكل خطاياه. 

ويوضِّح مرقس 3:22-30 معنى خطية التجديف على الروح القدس، عندما نسَب أعداء المسيح القوة العجيبة المجيدة التي طرد بها المسيح الشياطين إلى قوة الشيطان، مع أن ضمائرهم كانت مقتنعةٌ أنها من عند الله. فقال المسيح عنهم إنهم يجدفون على الروح القدس، وإن هذا المجدِّف ليس له مغفرة إلى الأبد، بل هو مستوجب دينونة أبدية. هذه العبارة إذا ترجمناها حرفياً من الأصل اليوناني يكون نصُّها: »مقيَّد بخطيةٍ أبدية«. وهذه الخطية تمنع التوبة والإيمان بالمسيح.

وكل من يتوب عن خطاياه ويلتجئ إلى المسيح ملتمساً المغفرة، لا يمكن أن يكون قد وقع في خطية التجديف على الروح القدس، إذ قال المسيح في يوحنا 6:37 »من يُقبِل إليَّ لا أخرجه خارجاً«.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 12:35 »الإنسان الصالح من الكنز الصالح في القلب يُخرج الصالحات«. فقال المفسِّر المسيحي هورن إن كلمة »القلب« غير موجودة في النسخ القديمة، وإنها مأخوذة من لوقا 6:45«.

وللرد نقول: قارن علماء المسيحيين مئات من نسخ الإنجيل بعضها ببعض، فوجدوا كلمة »القلب« مدوَّنة في كثير من هذه النسخ. ولكن ذهب بعضهم إلى أنها وردت تفسيراً للكنز، فإن كنز الإنسان هو قلبه، وعلى هذا تكون من المدرج الذي يراد به التفسير لا غير. وعلى كل حال فهي قراءة صحيحة.

    قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 12:38 و39 أن الكتبة والفريسيين طلبوا أن يروا من المسيح آية، فأجاب إن آيتهم آية يونان النبي. ولكن في مرقس 8:11 و12 نرى أن المسيح قال: »لن يُعطى هذا الجيل آية«.

    وللرد نقول: قصد المسيح بآية يونان النبي قيامته من بين الأموات، وهي آية لم يعطها لهم فور طلبهم لها. وعلى هذا فلا تناقض هناك. لن يُعطوا آية فورية، ولكنهم سيُعطون معجزة القيامة في وقت لاحق. ولم يكن المسيح يُجري  المعجزات لتسلية الناس (لوقا 23:8) ولم يكن يلقي دُرره أمام الخنازير. ولكنه أجرى المعجزات ليؤمن من يرونها بصدق إرساليته (يوحنا 20:31) وكانت قيامته أعظم معجزاته (أعمال 2:22-32).

اعتراض على متى 12:39 و40 - ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال؟

انظر تعليقنا على متى 12:4

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 13:32 أن حبة الخردل »أصغر جميع البذور. ولكن متى نمَت فهي أكبر البقول وتصير شجرة، حتى أن طيور السماء تأتي وتتآوى في أغصانها«. ولكن هناك بذوراً أصغر منها، كما أنها لا تصير شجرة«.

وللرد نقول: لم يقصد المسيح كل البذور في العالم، بل البذور التي كان الفلاح يزرعها في حقله في فلسطين في القرن المسيحي الأول، وهو ما قاله في آية 31 »أخذها إنسان وزرعها في حقله«. وتنمو بعض أشجار الخردل إلى ارتفاع ثلاثة أو أربعة أمتار، فتبني الطيور أعشاشها فيها، وتأكل بذورها السوداء التي تحبها.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 13:34 »وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم«. ولكنه في الموعظة على الجبل ذكر مثلاً واحداً هو بناء بيت على الصخر أو على الرمل (متى 7:24-27)«.

وللرد نقول: قصد البشير متى أنه عندما ألقى المسيح موعظته الواردة في متى 13 كان كل وعظه بالأمثال، ولكن هذا لم يكن الحال في كل مواعظه. ومما يبرهن ردَّنا أن أول آية 34 يقول: »هذا كله كلَّم به يسوع الجموع بأمثال«.. كما أن المسيح هدَّف الموعظة على الجبل لتلاميذه الذين قرروا أن يتبعوه، بينما كان حديثه بالأمثال في متى 13 للجموع (متى 5:1 و2 ولوقا 6:20). صحيح أن بعض الجموع سمعوا موعظة الجبل، لكن المستمعين الذين وُجِّهت إليهم كانوا من الأتباع المخلصين للمسيح.

ويقول الرسول يوحنا (يوحنا 21:25) إن المسيح فعل أشياء كثيرة لم تُدوَّن لكثرتها، وربما لم تُكتب بعض أمثاله.

قال المعترض: »يُعلَم من متى 15:22 أن المرأة التي استغاثت بالمسيح لشفاء ابنتها كانت كنعانية، وفي إنجيل مرقس 7:26 إنها كانت أممية، وجنسها فينيقية سورية- فما هي جنسيتها؟«.

وللرد نقول: كانت البلاد التي تشتمل على صور وصيدا في يد الكنعانيين، وكانت تسمى كنعان، لأن الفينيقيين تناسلوا من الكنعانيين. وكانت البلاد التي تشتمل على صور تُسمى فينيقية أو فينيقية سورية، ثم استولى عليها إسكندر ذو القرنين، فصارت تابعة لليونان. وكانت تلك المدن في عصر المسيح يونانية، وكانت تلك المرأة أممية تحت حكومة اليونان ولغتها يونانية، فكانت فينيقية سورية مولداً، وأصلها من ذرّية الكنعانيين.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: »في متى 15:24 طلب التلاميذ من المسيح أن يصرف المرأة الكنعانية التي كانت تطلب منه شفاء ابنتها، فقال لهم: »لم أُرسَل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة«. وهذا يعني أن رسالة المسيح خاصة باليهود«.

وللرد نقول: رسالة المسيح هي للعالم كله، بحسب قوله: »هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكيلا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية« (يوحنا 3:16)، وقوله: »لي خرافٌ أُخَر ليست من هذه الحظيرة« (يوحنا 10:16)، وقوله: »وأنا إن ارتفعتُ عن الأرض أجذب إليَّ الجميع« (يوحنا 12:32). أما إجابته على التلاميذ فأشار بها إلى خدمته الشخصية وهو على الأرض في الجسد، يعظ ويُجري المعجزات، ولا صلة لها بالمرة إلى عمله الفدائي والشفاعي.. ومع هذا فنجده يرحِّب بالناس جميعاً، أفراداً وجماعات. فقد التقى مرة في حديث فردي مع رجل دين يهودي اسمه نيقوديموس، وكلَّمه عن الولادة الجديدة، كما التقى في حديث فردي مع امرأة سامرية ساقطة، وقدَّم لها ماء الحياة (يوحنا أصحاحا 3 و4). وشفى يهوداً ووثنيين. ومن الوثنيين خادم قائد المئة (متى 8) وابن رجل البلاط الملكي (يوحنا 4)، وابنة المرأة الكنعانية (متى 15). 

اعتراض على متى 15:30 - مبالغة؟

انظر تعليقنا على مرقس 7:32

    اعتراض على متى 16:6-12 - هل كلام المسيح غامض؟

    انظر تعليقنا على يوحنا 2:19-23

    قال المعترض: »عندما سأل المسيح تلاميذه عمَّن يقولون إنه هو، يقول متى 16:16 إن بطرس أجاب: »أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي«. ولكن في مرقس 8:29 نجد إجابة بطرس »أنت المسيح« ويقول لوقا 9:20 إن إجابة بطرس كانت »مسيح الله«. وهذا تناقض«.

    وللرد نقول: الأغلب أن ردَّ الرسول بطرس كان باللغة الأرامية، فنقله البشيرون إلى اللغة اليونانية، لغة الأناجيل، فجاءت ترجماتهم للنص الأصلي مختلفة في الكلمات، متَّفقة في المعنى. ولم يكن البشيرون ينشئون الحقائق والاقتباسات، بل كانوا يقدمونها. والأغلب أن متى أورد عبارة المسيح بالنص، وهي »أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي«. وأوردها مرقس »أنت المسيح (ابن الله الحي)« وأوردها لوقا »(أنت) المسيح (ابن) الله (الحي)«.             

    انظر تعليقنا على متى 2:23

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 16:18 و19 »أنت بطرس، وعلى هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي، وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها. وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات، فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السموات، وكل ما تحلّه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السموات« ولكن في آية 23  قال له المسيح:  »اذهب عني يا شيطان. أنت معثرة لي، لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس«. ومَنْ كان بهذه الصفات لا يكون مالكاً لمفاتيح السموات«.

وللرد نقول: (1) عيّن المسيح رسله ليكونوا دعاةً وهداةً، وخوّلهم قوّةً على عمل المعجزات الباهرة، من شفاء المرضى وإقامة الموتى، وأمرهم أن يبشروا الناس ويهدوهم إلى الحياة الأبدية، وأن يقبلوا في الكنيسة المنظورة من يرون قبوله مناسباً، وأن يرفضوا من يستوجب الرفض. ولما كان بطرس وغيره من الرسل سبباً في هداية النفوس، قال له: »أعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات« (أي الكنيسة). وهي استعارة لطيفة. فإنه لما كانت الضلالة من أعظم العوائق للناس عن الانضمام إلى الكنيسة، وكان التعليم والإرشاد أعظم واسطة في الهداية والدخول في السماء، كان أول من قام بذلك بطرس الرسول، فإنه أول من كرز لليهود حتى آمن على يده ثلاثة آلاف نفس في يوم واحد، فقال المسيح له: »أعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات«.

(2) التعبير »أعطيك مفاتيح« مأخوذٌ عن عادة لليهود، فإذا نبغ أحد رجالهم في العلم أعطوه مفتاح خزانة الكتب في الهيكل، ولوح كتابة، تصريحاً له ليعلّم، ويفسر الكتب المقدسة، ويفتي. فاستعار المسيح المفاتيح إشارة إلى أن بطرس سيكون من أعظم المعلمين الذين يُهتدى بهم. وكان المفتاح عند اليونان علامة الرتبة الكهنوتية، فكان الكاهن يعلق مفتاحاً على كتفه. وإعطاء الإنسان المفتاح علامة على أن المعطي يثق في الشخص الذي أعطاه هذا المفتاح. وقد ورد في إشعياء 22:22 »وأجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه، فيفتح وليس من يغلق، ويغلق وليس من يفتح«. فإعطاء بطرس مفتاح ملكوت السموات هو تخويله سلطة لتوطيدها وحفظها. وقد تم هذا كما نقرأ في سفر أعمال الرسل.

(3) لا يخفى أن الهادي الحقيقي هو الله، وإنما جُعل الأنبياء والرسل واسطة في الهداية. ومن كان في يده مفاتيح شيء مخزون سهُل عليه الوصول إليه. والله هو الفتاح العليم، الذي يفتح أبواب الرزق والرحمة لعباده. وقول الإنجيل »ملكوت السموات« أي الكنيسة، وقوله »لن تقوى عليها أبواب الجحيم« أي لا يقدر أحد أن يمسها بضرر، لأن الله يكلأها بعنايته.

(4)  أما توبيخ المسيح لبطرس بقوله: »يا شيطان« فيعني وسوسة الشيطان في تلك اللحظة. وكان المسيح وقتها يتكلم عن وجوب موته، فقال له بطرس: »حاشاك يا رب« وهو لا يعلم أن خلاص البشر متوقّف على صلبه وموته، فكانت مقاومة بطرس لإعلان المسيح وسوسة من الشيطان الذي يرفض الصليب.. وكلنا يعلم أن بطرس من كبار الرسل، لكنه إنسان قابل للسقوط، إلا في التعليم والإلهام، ولا سيما بعد حلول الروح القدس.

    اعتراض على متى 16:20 - نعلن أو لا نعلن عن المسيح

    انظر تعليقنا على متى 8:4

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 16:27 و28 »فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله. الحق أقول لكم إن من القيام ههنا قوماً لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الإنسان آتياً في ملكوته«. ولكن كل القائمين هناك وقتها ذاقوا الموت، ومضى على ذلك نحو ألفي سنة دون أن يرى أحدٌ منهم ابن الله آتياً في ملكوته في مجد أبيه مع الملائكة«.

وللرد نقول: استُعملت عبارة »مجيء ابن الإنسان« في الكتب المقدسة بمعنى حقيقي ومعنى مجازي، فتُطلق حقيقةً على أول مجيء المسيح الكلمة الأزلي بالجسد (1يوحنا 5:20 و2يوحنا 7). واستُعملت بالمعنى الحقيقي عن مجيئه في اليوم الأخير فيبعث الموتى من القبور ويدين العالم بالبر (أعمال 1:11 و3:20 و21 و1تسالونيكي 4:15 و2تيموثاوس 4:1).

ولكن هناك معنى مجازي هو: (1) الكرازة بالإنجيل، فيُقال إن ابن الإنسان أتى (يوحنا 15:22 وأفسس 2:17). (2) وهو تأييد الكنيسة أو ملكوت الله بقوة في العالم (متى 16:28). (3) وهو منح المؤمنين الروح القدس (يوحنا 14:18 و23 و28). (4) وهو عقاب الأشرار الذين يرفضون الإنجيل (2تسالونيكي 2:8) (5) وهو انتقال المؤمنين من هذا العالم بالموت تمهيداً لدينونة اليوم الأخير (متى 24:42). فمعنى القول »سوف يأتي ابن الإنسان في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته« هو يوم الدينونة، »وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله«. ولكنه يعني أيضاً تحقيق وعد المسيح أن الكنيسة التي تبدأ ضعيفة مثل حبة الخردل تصير شجرة عظيمة تتآوى طيور السماء في أغصانها. وقد رأى تلاميذ المسيح الكنيسة زاهرة، وشاهد جميع الرسل امتدادها وانتشارها في يوم الخمسين، لما انضم إلى عضويتها جملة ألوف. وليس ذلك فقط، بل إن بعض الرسل ولا سيما يوحنا رأى ما حلّ بالأمة اليهودية من البلاء والشتات في الدنيا، ورأى خراب أورشليم وهيكلها العظيم (تتميماً لنبوَّة المسيح التي أعلنها قبل أربعين سنة)، وشاهدوا أيضاً انتشار المسيحية في آسيا وروما وبلاد اليونان وفي أشهر ممالك ذلك العصر، فلم يذوقوا الموت حتى رأوا اتساع مملكة المسيح الروحية فإنه ملك روحي يملك على الأفئدة بالمحبة.

وقد عبّر المسيح عن الكنيسة بملكوت الله أو ملكوت السموات، إشارة إلى ما ورد في نبوَّة دانيال 7:13 و14    »وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى، وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقرَّبوه قدامه، فأُعطي سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعَّبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة«. ومجيئه الثاني ليدين العالم.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 17:1 »وبعد ستة أيام أخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا أخاه، وصعد بهم إلى جبل عال منفردين«. والمقصود ستة أيام بعد إعلان المسيح عن موته. وكذلك قال البشير مرقس. أما لوقا 9:28 فيقول: »وبعد هذا الكلام بنحو ثمانية أيام أخذ بطرس..«. وفي هذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: يحدد متى ومرقس المدة بالضبط، أما لوقا فيقول »نحو ثمانية أيام« لأنه أضاف إلى الأيام الستة اليوم الذي كان المسيح يتكلم فيه، ويوم التجلي نفسه.   

    اعتراض على متى 17:9 - نعلن أو لا نعلن عن المسيح

    انظر تعليقنا على متى 8:4

قال المعترض: »قال المسيح: »إيليا يأتي أولاً ويرد كل شيء« (متى 17:11). إلى من تشير هذه النبوَّة؟«.

وللرد نقول: تشير هذه النبوَّة إلى يوحنا المعمدان، وهو واضح من الآية التالية (متى 17:12) والتي تقول: »إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه، بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا. كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم. حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان«. نعم إن يوحنا غير إيليا في شخصه، فلما سُئل يوحنا إن كان هو إيليا، أجاب: »لست أنا«. وإنما كان يوحنا سابِقَ المسيح الذي يُعِدّ الطريق أمامه »بروح إيليا وقوته« (لوقا 1:19) كما أنبأ جبرائيل أباه زكريا (لوقا 1:17). وكما تنبأ ملاخي أيضاً (ملاخي 4:5) كان يوحنا المعمدان إيليا النبي لأن كليهما عاشا بكيفية واحدة، وكانت لكليهما كرازة نارية (قابل 3:4 مع 1ملوك 17:1-6).

انظر تعليقنا على لوقا 1:17 ويوحنا 1:21

اعتراض على متى 18:1 - نصلي كثيراً أم قليلاً؟

انظر تعليقنا على متى 6:7 و8


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: »يُفهَم من متى 19:1 أن المسيح ارتحل من أريحا وجاء إلى أورشليم، ويُعلم من يوحنا 12:1 أنه ارتحل من أفرايم وجاء إلى قرية بيت عنيا، وبات فيها، ثم جاء إلى أورشليم«.

وللرد نقول: الآيات الواردة في متى 19:1 و20:17 و29 و21:1 ويوحنا 10:40 و11:17 و54 و12:1 تشير إلى سفرياتٍ قام بها المسيح في أوقات مختلفة، فإنه لما سافر من الجليل توجّه إلى أورشليم وحضر عيد المظال، ثم سافر إلى بيرية بعد الأردن، ومنها سافر إلى بيت عنيا فأقام لعازر من الموت، ثم توجَّه إلى أورشليم على طريق أريحا فشفى الأعميين، ثم زار زكا، وتوجّه إلى بيت عنيا قبل عيد الفصح بستة أيام. فبعض الآيات المذكورة تشير إلى بعض السفريات، والبعض الآخر تشير إلى باقي سفرياته.

قال المعترض: »قال المسيح في متى 19:17 لأحد الشباب: »لماذا  تدعوني صالحاً؟ ليس أحدٌ صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله«. وهذا يعني أن المسيح ليس هو الله«.

وللرد نقول: قول المسيح: »لماذا تدعوني صالحاً؟ ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحد وهو الله« لا ينفي الصلاح أو اللاهوت عن نفسه، فقد خاطب الشاب على أساس اعتقاده فيه، لأنه لم يكن يعتقد أن المسيح هو الله، بل كان يعتقد أنه أحد معلمي الدين (الذين اعتاد اليهود أن يُسندوا إليهم الصلاح والفضيلة جزافاً). فانتهز المسيح هذه الفرصة، كما انتهز غيرها، وأجاب سائله بالإجابة التي تصحّح اعتقاده في هؤلاء المعلّمين. وكأنه يقول له: إن كنت تظن أني مجرد معلّم، فاعلم أنه ليس هناك معلم صالح على الإطلاق، لأن جميع الناس خطاة بأفعالهم، كما أنهم خطاة بطبيعتهم وأفكارهم. فليس هناك كائن يستحق أن يُقال عنه إنه  صالح  سوى الله وحده. أما إن كنت تعرف أني الله الذي ظهر في الجسد فإنك تكون قد قلتَ الصواب. والمسيح صالح في ذاته كل الصلاح، وقال عن نفسه: »أنا هو الراعي الصالح« (يوحنا 10:11)، كما شهد بذلك تلاميذه الذين عاشوا معه وعرفوه. فقال بطرس عنه إنه: »لم يفعل خطية، ولا وُجد في فمه مكر« (1بطرس 2:22). وقال كاتب رسالة العبرانيين عنه إنه »قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات«  (عبرانيين 7:26). ولم يجد فيه أعداؤه علّة واحدة، فعندما سألهم مرة: »من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟« (يوحنا 8:46) لم يستطع واحد منهم أن يذكر له خطية واحدة.

قال المعترض: »قال المسيح لشاب غني: »إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا.. إن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فاذهب وبِعْ أملاكك وأعط الفقراء، فيكون لك كنز في السماء، وتعال اتبعني« (متى 19:17 و21). ألا يعني هذا أننا نحصل على الخلاص بالأعمال الصالحة وليس بالإيمان بالمسيح؟.. وهل يعني هذا أن كل غني يجب أن يبيع أملاكه قبل أن يكون مستحقاً لاتّباع المسيح؟« 

وللرد نقول: (1) لو أن المعترض استمر في قراءة متى 19 لوجد أن الشاب الغني الذي وُجِّهت إليه هذه الكلمات قال إنه حفظ الوصايا، ولكنه لم يحصل على الخلاص. وقال المسيح تعليقاً على ذلك: »مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله« (آية 24). وبهذا أعلن المسيح للشاب الغني أنه لم يحفظ حتى الوصية الأولى التي تقول: »لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي« (خروج 20:3)، لأنه فضَّل أمواله على الله، فاعتبره عابد وثن.. وأوضح المسيح له أهمية الإيمان به، عندما طلب منه أن يتبعه. ولا يقدر أحد أن يتبع المسيح إلا إذا وضع ثقته فيه، ووقتها فقط يقدر أن يطيع وصايا الله.

(2)  والمسيح كطبيب للنفوس يعرف المرض الروحي الذي يصيب النفس البشرية. فعندما رأى الشاب الغني عرف أن ما يعطله عن دخول ملكوت الله هو حبُّه الزائد للمال. ولذلك قدّم له نصيحته أن يبيع كل ما يملكه ويعطيه للفقراء. ولم يقدم المسيح هذه النصيحة لكل من جاء إليه. فالنصيحة ببيع ما يملك الإنسان ليعطيه للفقراء هي نصيحة للشاب الغني وحده، بسبب حالته الروحية الخاصة. ليس الغِنَى عيباً، فقد كان إبراهيم خليل الله غنياً، وهكذا كان فليمون الذي كتب له بولس رسالته، لكن العيب هو في موقف الإنسان من الغِنى، فهو الذي يجلب على الإنسان الشر أو يمنحه الخير، فليست حياة الإنسان من أمواله (لوقا 12:15).

انظر تعليقنا على يعقوب 2:14-26.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 19:28 »أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد، متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده، تجلسون أنتم أيضاً على اثني عشر كرسياً، تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر«. ولكن يهوذا، أحد الاثني عشر هلك، إذ مضى وخنق نفسه كما جاء في متى 27:5«.

وللرد نقول: الاثنا عشر المقصودون هم الذين تبعوا المسيح في التجديد، أي عند انتهاء مدة تجسُّده وتواضعه وارتفاعه إلى مجده. ولم يكن يهوذا واحداً منهم. وقد اختارت الكنيسة متِّياس بديلاً ليهوذا، وهكذا أخذ وظيفة يهوذا شخصٌ آخر (أعمال 1:15-26)، وبقي عدد التلاميذ اثنا عشر.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 20:1-16 مَثَل صاحب الكرم الذي خرج خمس مرات ليجد فعلةً يرسلهم للعمل في كرمه. فمن هم هؤلاء الفعلة؟«.

وللرد نقول: الفعلة هم الخدام العاملون في خدمة الله، كما قيل عن بولس وأبلّوس: »من هو بولس ومن هو أبلّوس؟ بل خادمان آمنتُم بواسطتهما.. أنا غرستُ وأبلوس سقى.. والغارس والساقي هما واحد، ولكن كل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه« (1كورنثوس 3:5-8).. والفعلة في المثل أخذوا أجرهم في »المساء« (آية 8) وهو الوقت المذكور في متى 19:28 أي وقت »التجديد، متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده«. فالمساء هو آخر الدهور الذي فيه يأتي المسيح على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير ليدين الأرض (متى 24:30 و31 ورؤيا 1:7 و20:11-15). وتظهر صحة تفسيرنا لكلمة »المساء« من مقدمة المثَل وخاتمته، لأنه يبدأ بتعليل السبب الذي من أجله يكون الأولون آخِرين والآخِرون أولين، وينتهي بهذه النتيجة. والآن نحن أقرب إلى »المساء« وكادت تغرب شمس دهرنا الحاضر، وينتظر جميع المؤمنين مجيء المسيح ثانيةً، ويتوقَّعون حدوثه سريعاً، ليملك ويدين الأحياء والأموات (2تيموثاوس 4:1).

قال المعترض: »في مثَل صاحب الكرم الذي استأجر فعلة لكرمه (متى 20:1-14) أعطى ديناراً للكل، سواء الذين اشتغلوا من أول النهار، أو الذين جاءوا في الساعة الحادية عشرة. فهل أجر الكل سيتساوى في الملكوت؟ وأليس هذا ظلماً؟« .

وللرد نقول: لا يمكن أن يكون الله ظالماً، فقد قيل إنه »يجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله« (متى 16:27). ووردت نفس هذه العبارة في مزمور 62:12 ورومية 2:5-7. وقال السيد المسيح »ها أنا آتي سريعاً لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله« (رؤيا 22:12). وتختلف مكافئات الناس بحسب اختلاف أعمالهم »إنْ خيراً أو شراً« (جامعة 12:14) »حسب ما هو مكتوب في سفر أعمالهم« (رؤيا 20:12). الأبرار يختلفون في المكافأة، والأشرار يختلفون في العقوبة، فقد قيل عن الأبرار: »لأن نجماً يمتاز عن نجمٍ في المجد« (1كورنثوس 15:41). وأما عن الأشرار فقد قال الرب عن المدينة التي رفضت كلمة الله: »ستكون لأرض سدوم وعمورة يوم الدين حالة أكثر احتمالاً مما لتلك المدينة« (متى 10:15). إذن هناك حالة أكثر احتمالاً من حالة أخرى من جهة العقوبة. وقال الرب لبيلاطس:  »الذي أسلمني إليك له خطية أعظم« (يوحنا 19:11). فاختلاف العقوبة والثواب، أمر يناسب العدل الإلهي.

أما القول إن الكل أخذوا ديناراً، بالتساوي، فمعناه أنهم يتساوون في دخول الملكوت، وليس في الدرجة. الكل يدخل الملكوت، حتى الذي تاب في آخر لحظة من حياته مثل اللص التائب (لوقا 23:43). ولكن داخل الملكوت ينال كل واحد حسب عمله. الذي أعطى مائة ضعف، والذي أعطى ستين ضعفاً، والذي أعطى ثلاثين ضعفاً، كل واحد حسب عمله (متى 13:8).

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 20:20 أن أم ابني زبدي طلبت من المسيح أن يُجلس ابنيها واحداً عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره في ملكوته، ولكن مرقس 10:35 يقول إن ابني زبدي هما اللذان طلبا هذا الطلب«.

وللرد نقول: معروفٌ أن من يفعل شيئاً بواسطة غيره يُنسَب الفعل له. لقد طلب الابنان هذا الطلب بواسطة والدتهما، فنُسِب الطلب إليهما.. ويُحتمل أن والدتهما طلبت هذا الطلب أولاً، ومن شدة تشوّقهما للحصول عليه أعاداهُ ثانيةً بنفسيهما، فذكر متى طلب الوالدة، وذكر مرقس طلبهما.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

انظر تعليقنا على متى 27:5

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 20:22 و23 قول المسيح »لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان. أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التي سوف أشربها أنا، وأن تصطبغا بالصبغة التي أصطبغ بها أنا؟ قالا له: نستطيع. فقال لهما: أما كأسي فتشربانها، وبالصبغة التي أصطبغ بها أنا تصطبغان«.. وقال آدم كلارك إن القول »بالصبغة التي أصطبغ بها تصطبغان« أُضيف على النص في ما بعد، ولذلك أسقطها كريسباخ من المتن«.

وللرد نقول: الذي قاله آدم كلارك إن القواعد التي وضعها المحققون للقراءات الصحيحة لا تدل على وجود هذه الكلمات، ولكن المحققين  أثبتوها لوجودها في نسخ كثيرة. وهي عبارة مرادفة للعبارة التي قبلها وهي قوله: »أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التي سوف أشربها أنا؟«  فإنها مثل قوله »وأن تصطبغا بالصبغة التي أصطبغ بها«. وكان اليهود يمارسون الصبغة أو العماد في البرد القارس وكانوا يتركون المعمَّد في الماء مدة، رمزاً إلى أقصى موت. وكانت كلمة »الكأس« تدل على المصائب. فمن هنا ترى أن معنى الكأس والصبغة واحد، فهي تفسير المرادف، وقد نبَّه آدم كلارك أن معنى العبارتين واحد.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 20:30 أن أعميين كانا جالسين عند أريحا ففتح المسيح أعينهما، ولكن مرقس 10:46 ولوقا 18:35 يقولان إن المسيح وجد أعمى واحداً اسمه بارتيماوس ففتح عينيه. ويقول متى ومرقس إن المسيح شفى الأعمى خارج أريحا، بينما يقول لوقا إنه شفاه عندما اقترب من أريحا«.

وللرد نقول: العبارات الواردة في البشائر الثلاث عن شفاء المسيح أعميي أريحا في سفرته الأخيرة إلى أورشليم تبدو لأول وهلة أنها غير متفقة في بعض التفاصيل. فبحسب ما جاء في متى شفى المسيح الأعميين عند خروجه من المدينة، أما مرقس فيذكر أعمى واحداً اسمه بارتيماوس، ويقول أيضاً إن المسيح شفاه وهو خارج من المدينة. أما لوقا فيروي أن المعجزة حصلت عند اقتراب المسيح من المدينة. وهو أيضاً يتكلم عن شفاء أعمى واحد. ولكن الحقيقة أنه لا تناقض ولا اختلاف، فقول متى بشفاء أعميين، بينما مرقس ولوقا يقولان بشفاء أعمى واحد، لا ينشئ صعوبة في القضية، فهما قولان غير متناقضين، كما تقول: »اليوم نزل بَرَد« ثم تقول: »اليوم نزل مطر وبَرَد«. فقد نزل المطر والبرَد، ولكنك ذكرت أحدهما مرة، ثم ذكرتهما معاً مرة أخرى. كل ما في الأمر أن إحدى العبارتين أوفى من الأخرى. فيتضح إذن أن المسيح شفى في أريحا أعميين على الأقل، ذكر مرقس منهما اسم الأعمى الذي يتكلم عن شفائه، الأمر الذي يحمل على الاستنتاج أن بارتيماوس هذا عاش جملة سنين بعد شفائه وكان معروفاً للمسيحيين الأُوَل، ولذا كان ذكر اسمه أمراً طبيعياً.

ولكن كيف يمكننا التوفيق بين قول لوقا إن المعجزة حصلت عند اقتراب المسيح من المدينة، وقول متى ومرقس إنها حصلت عند خروجه منها؟

من المحتمل أن يكون المسيح شفى ثلاثة عميان في أريحا، فشفى أعمى واحداً عند اقترابه منها، ثم شفى أعميين آخرين عند خروجه. ويكون أن لوقا أورد معجزة غير التي كتب عنها متى ومرقس، ويكون قد شفى ثلاثة عميان في أريحا. وقد جاء في يوحنا 20:30 أن المسيح عمل معجزات لم تُدوَّن. 

ويوجد حل آخر قد حاز قبولاً لدى كثيرين - لوقا 18:35 يقول »لما اقترب من أريحا كان أعمى جالساً على الطريق يستعطي«  فيُرجَّح أن بارتيماوس هو الذي كان جالساً يستعطي. فرواية لوقا لا تفيد حتماً أن المعجزة تمت قبل دخول المسيح المدينة. فلو لم يكن لدينا إلا ما جاء في لوقا، لَجازَ لنا أن نستنتج هكذا. أما وقد جاء في متى ومرقس ما يُظهر أن المعجزة تمت عند خروج المسيح من المدينة، فعلينا إذن أن ننظر في القضية نظراً دقيقاً، فنرى أن رواية لوقا لا تنفي إمكانية حصول الشفاء بعد دخول المسيح المدينة أو عند خروجه منها، لأن لوقا يفيد فقط أن الأعمى كان جالساً يستعطي عندما اقترب المسيح من المدينة، ولا يقول صريحاً إن الشفاء تم في تلك اللحظة عينها، أي قبل دخول المسيح المدينة. نعم إن لوقا يذكر الشفاء قبل أن يذكر اجتياز المسيح إلى أريحا وخروجه منها. وهو إذ يذكر اسم الأعمى يشير إلى شفائه، مع أن هذا حصل بعد حين (أي عند خروج المسيح من المدينة) . فمن المحتمل أن بارتيماوس اجتاز مع الجمع إلى أريحا عند دخول المسيح إليها، ثم انضم إليه أعمى آخر وصرخا معاً إلى المسيح. وكثيراً ما نجد في الكتب التاريخية حوادث يسبق ترتيب تفصيلاتها موضعه الأصلي، كما نرى في هذه القضية. ويؤيد هذا ما جاء في لوقا 3:19-23 حيث نرى أن لوقا يتكلم عن سَجْن يوحنا ثم يتكلم بعد هذا على معمودية المسيح التي حصلت قبل سجن يوحنا.

وأمامنا حل آخر أتى به بعض مشاهير المفسرين - وهو أن متى أورد خلاصة ما حصل في أريحا. وبدلاً من أن يقول إن المسيح شفى أعمى عند دخوله إلى المدينة، وشفى أعمى آخر عند خروجه منها، اقتصر على ذكر شفاء أعميين كانا جالسَيْن على جانب الطريق، لأنه لم ير لزوم إيراد زمان ومكان المعجزة بالتفصيل. وهذا الحل يلاشي التناقض الظاهري.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 21:2 أن المسيح أرسل تلميذين إلى القرية ليأتيا بأتان وجحش وركب عليهما، وورد في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى أنهما أتيا بالجحش وركب عليه«.

وللرد نقول: (1) قال البشير متى إن المسيح قال »اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما، فللوقت تجدان أتاناً مربوطاً وجحشاً معها، فحُلاّهما وأْتياني بهما«. فيمكن أنهما أتيا بالجحش وأمه، وركب هو على كلٍّ منهما بالتناوب، وتمت بذلك نبوَّة زكريا 9:9 التي تقول إن المسيح سيأتي جالساً على أتان.

(2) في اللغة قد يُثنَّى الضمير، ويعود على أحد المذكورَيْن.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 21:19 و20 أن المسيح نظر شجرة تين على الطريق  وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئاً إلا ورقاً فقط، فقال لها: لا يكن منك ثمرٌ بعد إلى الأبد. فيبست التينة في الحال. فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين: كيف يبست التينة في الحال؟«. وورد في مرقس 11:13-15 »فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق، وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئاً. فلما جاء إليها لم يجد شيئاً إلا ورقاً، لأنه لم يكن وقت التين. فأجاب يسوع وقال لها: لا يأكل أحد منك ثمراً بعد إلى الأبد. وكان تلاميذه يسمعون، وجاءوا إلى أورشليم«. وفي آية 20 و21 »وفي الصباح إذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الأصول، فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر، التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست«.. فهناك اختلاف بين رواية متى ومرقس. ثم أنه ليس للمسيح حق أن يأكل من شجرة التين من غير إذن مالكها، ولم يكن من المعقول أنه لعنها فجلب الضرر على مالكها، ومن الغريب أن يغضب عليها لأنه لم يكن وقت إثمار التين. ثم إنه لو كان إلهاً كما يدّعي المسيحيون لَعَرف أنها غير مثمرة«.

وللرد نقول: (1) لم تكن هذه الشجرة ملكاً خاصاً لأحد، بل كانت لعموم الناس، فكان مباحاً لأبناء السبيل أن يأكلوا منها بلا مانع، وكان للمسيح الحق أن يأكل منها حسب نصوص الشريعة اليهودية (تثنية 23:25). انظر تعليقنا على مرقس 2:23.

(2)  وجود الورق الأخضر عليها علامة على وجود باكورة ثمر التين، فإن التين في أرض فلسطين يثمر عند ظهور الورق، وأحياناً تطلع الثمار قبل النضج العام بأيام كثيرة، وهو المعروف عند العامة في الشام بالديفور. والقول: »ولم يكن وقت التين« يعني أنه ليس وقت جَنْيه العمومي، ولو أنه كان وقت باكورة التين.

(3) هذه التينة مثل المرائي الذي يتظاهر بالتقوى وهو مجرَّد منها، فعليه علامات القداسة وقلبه ملآن بالنجاسة. وهي تشير إلى الأمة اليهودية التي خصّها الله بالنواميس والشرائع والأنبياء، ومع ذلك كانت مجرّدة من الإيمان والمحبة والتواضع، ورفضت المسيح ولم تذعن لأوامره، ولم تأت بثمر. وارتكنت على أنها شعب الله. فلهذا قال المسيح للشجرة: »لا يكن فيك ثمر« ليعلّم الناس أن الأهم هو الثمر.

(4)  لَعْن التينة نبوَّة على مستقبل الأمة اليهودية، وإنذار للناس في كل عصر بأنهم إن لم يأتوا بأثمار القداسة والتقوى، حلّت بهم دينونة الله العادلة. والقول »يبست في الحال« إشارة إلى خراب مدينة أورشليم وعقاب الأمة اليهودية، وقد كانت آيات المسيح كلها مبنية على الرحمة، ولكنه علّم تلاميذه أنه شديد العقاب، وإن كان رحيماً.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

(5)  لم يكن المسيح جاهلاً بأمر هذه الشجرة، فهو الذي يعرف خفايا كل إنسان، حتى أخبر السامرية مثلاً بكل ما فعلت. ولكنه تصرّف بهذه الكيفية ليعرّف الرسل بالعقاب الذي يحل بالمنافقين، وفي نفس الوقت يحل بالتينة التي أظهرت بأوراقها الخضراء أنها تحمل باكورة التين دون أن تحمله فعلاً.

قال المعترض: »ماذا قصد المسيح بمثل الكرامين الأردياء الذي ورد في متى 21:33-44 ومرقس 12:1-11 ولوقا 20:9-18؟«.

وللرد نقول: الكرم هو ملكوت الله، ورب البيت هو الله، وابنه هو الكلمة الأزلي المتأنس، وقد تكلَّم عن نفسه متنبئاً بأن اليهود سيقتلونه. ومادام المسيح قائل هذه الأقوال يكون هو ابن الله، وأنه مات عن خطايا العالم. وبعد إرسال الابن لم يُرسَل رسولٌ آخر. كان الرسول الأخير هو الابن، فليس من المعقول أنه بعد ما أرسل الابن يرجع فيرسل العبيد.

وفي رواية مثَل الكرامين الأردياء اقتبس المسيح القول النبوي »الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون« (مزمور 118:21 و22) وقال بطرس إن صاحب سفر المزامير قصد بالحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون المسيح نفسه، حيث يقول عن المسيح: »هذا هو الحجر الذي احتقرتموه أيها البناؤون الذي صار رأس الزاوية« (أعمال 4:10 و11 و1بطرس 2:4-8). وعليه فالبناؤون كانوا يهود عصره.

وقال المسيح المثل خطاباً لليهود »ملكوت الله يُنزع منكم ويُعطى لأمّة تعمل أثماره« (متى 21:43). ويبيِّن العهد الجديد أن الله يُعطي الملكوت للذين يؤمنون بالمسيح إيماناً حقيقياً، فهم  جنسٌ مختار وكهنوتٌ ملوكي، وأمّةٌ مقدسة وشعب اقتناء »لكي تخبروا بفضائل الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب. الذين قبلاً لم تكونوا شعباً وأما الآن فأنتم شعب الله. الذين كنتم غير مرحومين وأما الآن فمرحومون« (1بطرس 2:9 و10). ومقاومة المسيح وعدم الرضوخ له يسبِّبان غضب الله وحلول نقمته على أعدائه. وقد تم شيء من ذلك عند خراب أورشليم وتمثيل الرومان باليهود تمثيلاً فظيعاً (سنة 70 م)  بعد صلب المسيح بنحو أربعين سنة.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 21:40 و41 بعد رواية مثل غارس الكرم »فمتى جاء صاحب الكرم، ماذا يفعل بأولئك الكرامين؟ قالوا له: أولئك الأردياء يهلكهم هلاكاً ردياً، ويسلّم الكرم إلى كرامين آخرين، يعطونه الأثمار في أوقاتها« وفي لوقا 20:15 و16 بعد رواية المثل قال: »فماذا يفعل بهم صاحب الكرم؟ يأتي ويهلك هؤلاء الكرامين، ويعطي الكرم لآخرين. فلما سمعوا قالوا: »حاشا«. ففي العبارتين اختلاف، لأن الأولى تقول إنهم قالوا إنه يهلكهم، والثانية تقول إنهم أنكروا ذلك«.

وللرد نقول: أوضح المسيح أن الكرامين الأردياء استوجبوا دينونة الله العادلة، لأنهم جلدوا ورجموا عبيد صاحب الكرم لما طالبهم بالأثمار. وأخيراً أرسل ابنه فقتلوه. فالبشير متى قال  إن أئمة الأمة اليهودية شهدوا على أنفسهم أنهم استوجبوا العقاب لعنادهم وقتلهم الأنبياء، ورفضهم الكلمة الأزلية، ابنه الحبيب، مع أنهم كان يجب أن يأتوا بأثمار القداسة، لأن الله خصّهم بمراحمه وفضّلهم على العالمين. فلما أورد المسيح لهم المقدمات المنطقية، لم يسعهم سوى التسليم بصدق النتيجة. ففي متى ذكر كلامهم، وهو النتيجة الطبيعية لذات المقدمات. أما البشير لوقا فذكر النتيجة مع المقدمات، وهو المعروف في المنطق بمتصل النتائج، وسُمي بذلك لوصل نتائجه بمقدماته. وفي الحالتين سلَّم أئمة اليهود بهذه النتيجة الطبيعية. وفي لوقا قال »فلما سمعوا (أي لما فهموا) أن هذا الكلام عليهم، قالوا: حاشا«. والنفي هنا لا ينصبّ على النتيجة، وحاولوا تبرئة أنفسهم مما نُسب إليهم من قتل الأنبياء ورفضهم.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 22:21 »أعطوا إذاً ما لقيصر لقيصر، وما لله لله« وهذا فصلٌ بين الحياة والدين«.

وللرد نقول: كان يجب على المعترض أن يدرس المناسبة التي قال فيها المسيح هذا القول الحكيم البليغ الذي خرج مثلاً. فقد جاء بعض الهيرودسيين، وهم حزب سياسي يريدون تتويج هيرودس ملكاً على البلاد بدلاً من الوالي الروماني، وسألوا المسيح إن كانوا يدفعون الجزية لقيصر أو لا يدفعونها. وقصدهم الإيقاع به. فإن قال بدفعها خسر احترام الشعب.. وإن قال بعدم الدفع وقع تحت عقاب بيلاطس الوالي. فقال لهم: »لماذا تجرِّبونني يا مراؤون؟« ثم طلب أن يرى ديناراً. وكان الدينار يحمل صورة قيصر، مما يدلُّ على أنهم يقرّون بسلطانه. وكان رجال الدين اليهود يقولون: »إذا راجت نقود ملك في بلاد، اعترف سكانها بأن ذلك الملك ملكهم«. فأجاب المسيح أن »ما لقيصر لقيصر، وما لله لله« لا فصلاً للدين عن الحياة، لكن قياماً بالواجب من نحو الدولة بدفع الضرائب، وتقديم الولاء لله بعبادته حقَّ العبادة. وهكذا يعطي المؤمن كل ذي حق حقه، فإن لله عليه حقه، وللوطن عليه حقه.

    اعتراض على متى 23:17 - من قال: يا غبي

    انظر تعليقنا على متى 5:22

قال المعترض: »ورد في إنجيل متى 24:2 قول المسيح: »الحق أقول لكم، إنه لا يُترك ههنا حجرٌ على حجرٍ لا يُنقَض« . غير أن عمر بن الخطاب بنى المسجد مكان هيكل سليمان، فيكون كلام الإنجيل غلطاً. وبما أنه مذكور في مرقس 13:2 ولوقا 21:6 فيكون ثلاثة أغلاط، باعتبار الأناجيل الثلاثة«.

وللرد نقول: تنبأ المسيح عن خراب الهيكل لما كانت الأحوال حسنة، ولم يكن هناك ما يدل على الخراب. وكان الهيكل فخر الأمة الإسرائيلية، ومع ذلك تمّ ما أنبأ به المسيح بعد أربعين سنة، عندما استولى الجيش الروماني على أورشليم سنة 70م. وقد ذكر يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي خراب أورشليم بالتفصيل التام، وكان الرومان قد أسروه وبقي معهم وقت الحصار. وبما أنه كان يهودياً، بل من كهنة اليهود، كان طبعاً لا يروي شيئاً من شأنه تأييد نبوات المسيح، وقال: »لما استولى عساكر روما على المدينة، أصدر تيطس أمراً بأن يخربوها كلها، ماعدا ثلاثة أبراج. أما باقي السور فهُدم تماماً من جدرانه، بحيث لم يبق منه أثر يدل على أنه كان مسكوناً«. وقال مايمونيدس (مؤرخ يهودي) إن »أحد ضباط جيش تيطس حرث أساس الهيكل«. وكان ذلك بعناية إلهية، فإن تيطس كان يتمنى بقاء الهيكل، وكثيراً ما أرسل يوسيفوس إلى اليهود لإغرائهم على الاستسلام لحفظ المدينة والهيكل. غير أن المسيح كان قد تنبأ عن خراب الهيكل، وكان ذلك قضاءً مقضيّاً. واليهود أنفسهم أحرقوا أولاً أروقة الهيكل، ثم قذف أحد عساكر روما من تلقاء ذاته شعلة نار في المنفذ الذهبي، فاشتعلت النيران، فأصدر تيطس أمراً بإطفاء النيران، ولكن لم يلتفت أحد إلى أوامره من شدة الاضطراب، فهجم العساكر على الهيكل، ولم يثنهم وعد ولا وعيد، فإن مقتهم لليهود حملهم على التخريب. وقال يوسيفوس: »أُحرق الهيكل على غير رغبة القيصر«.

لقد تمَّت نبوَّة المسيح بنوع غريب، وداس الوثنيون أورشليم، وستظل إلى أن يتم وقتهم. وقد صرح يوليان المرتد إمبراطور روما لليهود ببناء مدينتهم وهيكلهم، بل حثَّهم على ذلك، ووعدهم بالعودة إلى وطنهم العزيز، بهدف تكذيب ما ورد في الإنجيل، فإنه كان ارتد وصار من ألدّ أعداء المسيحية. وشرع اليهود في وضع أساس الهيكل، ولكنهم لم يكملوا العمل بالرغم من مساعدة يوليان لهم. وقال أحد المؤرخين الوثنيين إن ناراً مخيفة انبعثت من الأرض وأحرقت العمال، وتعذَّر عليهم الدنوّ من الأساسات، وأضربوا عن العمل. وسواء حصلت هذه المعجزة أو لم تحصل، فالنتيجة واحدة، وهي أنه لم يُبْن الهيكل، وتمت نبوَّة المسيح. لقد أُقيم مبنى بالقرب منه، لكن الهيكل نفسه لم يُبنَ. 

قال المعترض: »عمل المسيح المعجزات لا يدل على نبوَّته فضلاً عن ألوهيته، فقد جاء في متى 24:24      قول المسيح »سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آياتٍ عظيمة وعجائب، حتى يُضِلّوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضاً«  وورد في 2تسالونيكي 2:9 »الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة«.

وللرد نقول: لم تكن المعجزات هي الدليل الوحيد على ألوهية المسيح، فقد شهد لذلك الآب (يوحنا 5:37) والمعمدان (يوحنا 5:33) والكتب المقدسة (يوحنا 5:39)، كما شهدت له معجزاته الخارقة للعادة، الداعية إلى الخير والسعادة، المقرونة بدعوى النبوَّة. ويلزم أن تكون المعجزة الصحيحة ظاهرة للعيان، بحيث لا يختلف فيها اثنان. فإذا قال أحدٌ إن ملاكاً أتاه، أو أنه صعد إلى السماء فلا تُقبل دعواه، لأنه ربما كان ذلك من الخيالات التي كثيراً ما تطرأ على الإنسان في المنام. أما فتح أعين العميان وإحياء الموتى وشفاء الأبرص والأكمه أمام الجماهير الكثيرة من الأعداء والأصدقاء، فهي المعجزة لأنها خارقة للقوانين الطبيعية. ويلزم أن تكون المعجزة نافعة ومفيدة، فكلام الحصى والرمان والعنب وأكفة الباب وحيطان البيت والشجرة ليست بمعجزة، فإنه لا فائدة للإنسان منها.

ويلزم في المعجزة الإجماع والتواتر، وقد توفرت شروط صحة المعجزة في آيات المسيح، فأتى بالأمور الخارقة للعادة، فكان يأتي إليه الكثيرون من الوجهاء والعظماء ويستغيثون بكرمه ليشفي أولادهم من الأمراض أو يقيم أحباءهم من الموت.

غير أن الشيطان يخدع الناس بمعجزات، وقد حذر المسيح رسله من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونهم بالحيل. وقد ظهروا فعلاً، فقال يوسيفوس: »ظهر كثيرون ممن ادّعوا الوحي الإلهي وأضلوا كثيرين، وقادوهم إلى البراري، وادعوا أن الله سيعتقهم من نير روما، وإن نبياً كاذباً أغرى نحو ثلاثين ألفاً فخرجوا معه إلى البرية فقتلهم الوالي فيلكس. وبعد صلب المسيح ظهر سيمون الساحر، وأغرى سكان السامرة بأنه قوة الله العليا، وادّعى أنه ابن الله. كما ظهر دوسيثوس السامري وادعى أنه هو المسيح الذي تنبأ عنه موسى. وظهر بعد صلب المسيح باثنتي عشرة سنة نبي كاذب اسمه نادوس أغرى كثيرين أن يأخذوا ثيابهم ويقتفوا أثره إلى نهر الأردن بدعوى أنه سيفلقه ليعبروا منه، وقال يوسيفوس إنه أضل كثيرين، وتم بذلك قول المسيح. ثم ظهر بعد ذلك بسنين قليلة أنبياء كذبة كثيرون في عهد نيرون، وكان لا يمضي يوم بدون أن يقتل الحكام واحداً منهم« (تاريخ يوسيفوس الكتاب 20 فصل 4 و7).

وقول المسيح إن المضلين يدّعون بعمل آيات كذبة، هو كما فعل سحرة المصريين. وكل من يفهم ويدرك يمكنه أن يميّز بين المعجزات الصادقة من الكاذبة، فالمعجزات هي من أقوى الأدلة على صدق النبوَّة، وإنما الواجب الاحتراس من الكذبة الذين يحتالون بالخداع لإضلال الناس.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 24:34 عن علامات نهاية الزمان قول المسيح: »الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله«. وقد مضى ذلك الجيل، ومضت أجيال عديدة، ولم ينته العالم«.

وللرد نقول: تحدث المسيح في متى 24 ومرقس 13 عن أمرين: خراب أورشليم، ونهاية العالم. وليس عن نهاية العالم فقط. وقوله: »لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله« قُصد به تحقيق نبوّته عن خراب أورشليم. وقد تم ذلك فعلاً سنة 70م وتشتت اليهود في أرجاء الأرض. ولم يكن ذلك الجيل قد مضى بعد.

ومن نبوات المسيح في هذا الأصحاح عن خراب أورشليم وليس عن نهاية العالم، قوله: »فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال قائمة في المكان المقدس (ليفهم القارئ) فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

اليهودية إلى الجبال، والذي على السطح فلا ينزل ليأخذ من بيته شيئاً.. وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الأيام. وصلّوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء ولا في سبت« (متى 24:15-20).

ومن أقواله في تلك المناسبة، التي تمت أيضاً في ذلك الجيل: »يسلّمونكم إلى ضيق، ويقتلونكم. وتكونون مُبْغَضين من جميع الأمم لأجل اسمي. وحينئذ يعثر كثيرون ويسلّمون بعضهم بعضاً« (متى 24:9 و10). وأيضاً قوله: »حينئذ يكون اثنان في الحقل، يُؤخذ الواحد ويُترك الآخر. اثنتان تطحنان على الرحى، تؤخذ الواحدة وتُترك الأخرى« (متى 24:24 و41).

إذن لا نأخذ الأصحاح كله على نهاية العالم. وعبارة »مجيء ابن الإنسان« تعني مجيئه الثاني في نهاية الزمان، كما تعني مجيئه بالنسبة لحياة أي إنسان. كما قال: »طوبى لأولئك العبيد، الذين إذا جاء سيدهم يجدهم ساهرين. كونوا أنتم مستعدين، لأنه في ساعة لا تظنون يأتي ابن الإنسان. طوبى لذلك العبد الذي إذا جاء سيده يجده يفعل هكذا« (لوقا 12:37-43). وقوله أيضاً  لئلا يأتي بغتة فيجدكم نياماً« (مرقس 13:36).

اعتراض على متى 24:36 - عِلم الساعة

انظر تعليقنا على لوقا 21:33 و34

قال المعترض: »من طالع قصة المرأة التي أفرغت قارورة الطيب على المسيح في متى 26:7-13        ومرقس 14:3-9 ويوحنا 12:3-8 وجد فيها اختلافات: (1) صرّح مرقس أن هذا الأمر كان قبل الفصح بيومين، وقال يوحنا كان قبل الفصح بستة أيام. (2) جعل متى ومرقس الحادثة في بيت سمعان الأبرص، وجعلها يوحنا في بيت مريم. (3) قال متى ومرقس إنها سكبت الطيب على رأس المسيح، وقال يوحنا إنها سكبته على قدميه. (4) وقال مرقس إن الذين اعترضوا كانوا من الحاضرين، وقال متى إن التلاميذ هم الذين اعترضوا، وقال يوحنا إن يهوذا كان المعترض. (5) قال متى إن ثمن الطيب كثير، وقال مرقس إنه اكثر من 300 دينار، وقال يوحنا إنه 300 دينار«.

وللرد نقول: (1) لم يقل متى ولا مرقس إن هذه الحادثة حصلت قبل الفصح بيومين ولا بستة أيام، وإنما قالا إنه قبل الفصح بيومين عقد أئمة اليهود مجلساً للتشاور في كيفية قتل المسيح، ثم ذكرا قصة سكب قارورة الطيب. وتوصّلا بها إلى ذكر يهوذا الإسخريوطي، لأنه يُحتمل أن سكب قارورة الطيب كان من الأسباب التي حملته على خيانة سيده. وكذلك لا يُفهَم من عبارة يوحنا أنه قبل الفصح بستة أيام حصلت هذه الحادثة، بل قال »قبل الفصح بستة أيام أتى يسوع إلى بيت عنيا فصنعوا له وليمة عشاء«. مما يعني أنه أتى إلى بيت عنيا قبل الفصح بستة أيام، ولكن الوليمة أُقيمت بعد أن أقام هناك أياماً.

(2) لم يقل يوحنا إن الوليمة كانت في بيت مريم، بل قال: »فصنعوا له هناك عشاء«. وقوله »وأخذت مريم«  يدل على أنه لم يكن في بيتها. وقوله إن لعازر كان حاضراً في هذه الوليمة، يدل على أنه لم يكن في بيته. وقوله »مرثا كانت تخدم«  يدل على أنه لم يكن في بيتها. فيتعيَّن أنه كان في بيت سمعان الأبرص.

(3)  كانت عادة اليهود أن يسكبوا الطيب على الرأس أو الشعر، فاقتصر متى ومرقس على ذكر هذه العادة. أما يوحنا الرسول فضرب عنها صفحاً اعتماداً على شهرتها ومعرفة الناس لها، وذكر مسح القدمين لغرابته، ودلالته على تواضعها، وعلى منزلة المسيح الرفيعة عندها. فبعد أن دهنت رأسه دهنت قدميه ومسحتهما بشعرها.

(4)  قول مرقس »أناساً من الحاضرين« يشمل التلاميذ، ومن ضمنهم يهوذا. وحينئذ لا تناقض مطلقاً. ولا مانع من أن يكون بعض التلاميذ اشتركوا مع يهوذا في التذمر على المرأة عن خلوص نية، وظنوا أنها أتت شيئاً غير مناسب. أما تذمر يهوذا فكان عن سوء نية، لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول إنه كان سارقاً.

(5) ثمن الطيب تقديري، فالبشير متى قال إن ثمنه كثير، لأن 300 ديناراً هو أجر عامل لمدة سنة. وقال مرقس إن ثمنه أكثر من 300 دينار، لأن الأسعار غير محدَّدة، ويمكن أن يباع الشيء بأثمان مختلفة حسب قانون العرض والطلب. أما يوحنا فاقتبس نص كلمات يهوذا الإسخريوطي.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 26:21-25 قول المسيح لتلاميذه »إن واحداً منكم يسلّمني، فحزنوا جداً وابتدأ كل واحد منهم يقول: هل أنا هو يا رب؟ فأجاب: الذي يغمس يده معي في الصحفة هو يسلمّني.. فسأل: هل أنا هو يا سيدي؟ قال له: أنت قلت«. ولكن يوحنا 13:21-27 يورد قول المسيح بطريقة مختلفة، إذ يقول: »إن واحداً منكم يسلمني، فكان التلاميذ ينظرون بعضهم إلى بعض وهم محتارون فيمن قال عنه.. فاتكأ ذاك على صدر يسوع وقال له: يا سيد من هو؟ أجاب يسوع: هو ذاك الذي أغمس أنا اللقمة وأعطيه. فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا«.

وللرد نقول: لا نرى تناقضاً بين الروايتين، فهما تذكران قول المسيح »إن واحداً منكم يسلمّني«، ويُفهم من الروايتين أن التلاميذ انذهلوا وتحيّروا، وأخذوا يتساءلون عن الشخص الذي يتجاسر على ذلك. وكلاهما تقولان إن يهوذا هو الذي أضمر له السوء. فلما استفهم أحد التلاميذ من المسيح عن الشخص الذي قصد أنه سيسلّمه قال (بحيث لم يسمعه سوى السائل): »الذي أغمس اللقمة وأعطيه«. ثم غمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا. وهذا لا يناقض ما ذكره البشير متى من أن يهوذا سأل المسيح بعد ذلك عن مسلّمه، فأجابه: »أنت هو«.

اعتراض على متى 26:28 - كأس واحد أم كأسان

انظر تعليقنا على لوقا 22:17    

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 26:48-50 أن يهوذا كان قال لليهود: الذي أُقَبِّله هو هو أمسكوه. فتقدم وقال: السلام يا سيدي. وقبّله. فأمسكوه. ولكن ورد في يوحنا: »وكان يهوذا مسلّمه يعرف الموضع، لأن يسوع اجتمع هناك كثيراً مع تلاميذه. فأخذ يهوذا الجند وخداماً من عند رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين وجاء إلى هناك بمشاعل ومصابيح وسلاح، فخرج يسوع وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه، وقال لهم: من تطلبون؟ أجابوه: يسوع الناصري. قال لهم يسوع: أنا هو. وكان يهوذا مسلّمه أيضاً واقفاً معهم. فلما قال لهم: إني أنا هو، رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض. فسألهم أيضاً: من تطلبون؟ فقالوا: يسوع الناصري. أجاب يسوع: قد قلت لكم إني أنا هو. فإن كنتم تطلبونني فدعوا هؤلاء يذهبون«. وبين القصتين تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: لا نرى تناقضاً فالروايتان تتفقان. فالبشير يوحنا لم يذكر تقبيل يهوذا لسيده، اعتماداً على فهم القارئ، لأن الإسخريوطي، باعتباره تلميذاً للمسيح كان لابد أن يقبِّله وهو يسلّم عليه، فهذا هو الاحترام الواجب على التلميذ نحو أستاذه. ولما قبّله سألهم المسيح: من تطلبون؟ فوقعت هيبة قداسته وحقه وعدالته في نفوسهم، وسقطوا على الأرض.

وقال المسيح للذين جاءوا ليقبضوا عليه: أنا هو، حتى لا يمسّوا تلاميذه بضرر. ولا يوجد اختلاف في رواية هذه الأخبار المهمة. نعم يكون هناك تناقض لو قال أحدهم إن يهوذا قبّل المسيح، بينما قال الآخر إنه لم يقبّله. أو لو قال أحدهما إنهم سقطوا خوفاً من أن يُنزِل ناراً من السماء تهلكهم، وقال الآخر إن هذا لم يحدث. ومن هذا يتضح أن أقوال البشيرين تكمل بعضها بعضاً، ولا تناقض بعضها بعضاً.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 26:64 »من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على سحاب السماء«. وهذا غلط لأن اليهود لم يروه قط جالساً عن يمين القوة ولا آتياً على سحاب السماء، لا قبل موته ولا بعده«.

 وللرد نقول: (1) قول المسيح »من الآن« يعني منذ وقت موته وقيامته، فسيجلس عن يمين القوة في الأعالي، كما رأى استفانوس الشهيد المسيحي الأول »مجد الله، ويسوع قائماً عن يمين الله« (أعمال 7:55). وهي رؤية مُتاحة لكل من يؤمن، أما من لا يؤمنون فيُقال عنهم: »مبصرين لا يبصرون.. لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلُظ« (متى 13:13-15). 

(2) وقول المسيح هذا إعلان منه عن ذاته: من هو، وعن مجيئه ثانيةً ديّاناً للأحياء والأموات. وهو مُقتبس من نبوات دانيال 7:13 و14 »كنتُ أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقرَّبوه قدامه، فأُعطي سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبَّد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول، وملكوته ما لا ينقرض«. وعندما سأل رئيس الكهنة المسيح إن كان هو المسيح، أجابه بالإيجاب، وأوضح أنه هو المقصود بنبوات دانيال التي تشير إلى مجيء المسيح في ملكوته. وكان المسيح قد أطلق عبارات هذه النبوَّة على نفسه قبل التجلي (متى 16:28)، ثم أطلقها على نفسه مرة أخرى لما تنبأ عن خراب أورشليم، فقال إن »ابن الإنسان يأتي على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير« (متى 24:30). وأطلقها على نفسه مرة ثالثة في متى 26:64  أثناء محاكمته، وكأنه يقول: مع أني الآن في أعينكم محتقر ومُهان، ولم تصدقوني لما قلت إني المسيا، إلا أن دعواي صحيحة، لأنها مبنيّة على أساسٍ حقيقي. والدليل على ذلك أنكم ستبصرون ابن الإنسان (أي المسيا) آتياً، ولكن ليس بالكيفية التي انتظرتم بها مجيئه، بل يأتي في سحاب السماء ديّاناً لكم. وقد فهم اليهود ما قصده المسيح، فاستشاطوا غيظاً، حتى مزَّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال: »قد جدّف! ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود؟ ها قد سمعتم تجديفه«.

    وقد تحققت نبوَّة المسيح في خراب أورشليم، كما ستتحقق وقت مجيئه ثانيةً، وسيبصر الجميع عظمته، كما قيل في الرؤيا 1:7 »هوذا يأتي مع السحاب، وستنظره كل عين، والذين طعنوه، وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض«. 

قال المعترض: »اختلف الإنجيليون الأربعة في إنكار بطرس عدة اختلافات:

ورد في إنجيل متى 26:69-75 »أما بطرس فكان جالساً خارجاً في الدار، فجاءت إليه جارية قائلة:


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

وأنت كنت مع يسوع الجليلي. فأنكر قدام الجميع قائلاً: لست أدري ما تقولين. ثم إذ خرج إلى الدهليز رأته أخرى، فقالت للذين هناك: وهذا كان مع يسوع الناصري. فأنكر أيضاً بقَسَم  إني لستُ أعرف الرجل. وبعد قليل جاء القيام وقالوا لبطرس: حقاً أنت أيضاً منهم، فإن لغتك تظهرك. فابتدأ حينئذ يلعن ويحلف: إني لا أعرف الرجل. وللوقت صاح الديك، فتذكر بطرس كلام يسوع الذي قال له: إنك قبل أن يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات«.

وورد في مرقس 14:66-72 »وبينما كان بطرس في الدار أسفل، جاءت إحدى جواري رئيس الكهنة. فلما رأت بطرس يستدفئ نظرت إليه وقالت: وأنت كنت مع يسوع الناصري. فأنكر قائلاً: لست أدري ولا أفهم ما تقولين. وخرج خارجاً إلى الدهليز فصاح الديك، فرأته الجارية أيضاً وابتدأت تقول للحاضرين إن هذا منهم، فأنكر أيضاً. وبعد قليل أيضاً قال الحاضرون لبطرس: حقاً أنت منهم لأنك جليلي أيضاً، ولغتك تشبه لغتهم. فابتدأ يلعن ويحلف: إني لا أعرف هذا الرجل الذي تقولون عنه. وصاح الديك ثانية، فتذكر بطرس القول الذي قاله يسوع:  »إنك قبل أن يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات«.

وورد في لوقا 22:54-61 »وأما بطرس فتبعه من بعيد. ولما أضرموا ناراً في وسط الدار وجلسوا معاً، جلس بطرس بينهم، فرأته جارية جالسة عند النار، فتفرست فيه وقالت: وهذا كان معه، فأنكره قائلاً: لست أعرفه يا امرأة. وبعد قليل رآه آخر وقال: وأنت منهم. فقال بطرس: يا إنسان! لست أنا. ولما مضى نحو ساعة واحدة أكد آخر قائلاً: بالحق إن هذا أيضاً كان معه، لأنه جليلي أيضاً. فقال بطرس يا إنسان! لست أعرف ما تقول، وفي الحال بينما هو يتكلم صاح الديك، فالتفت الرب ونظر إلى بطرس، فتذكر بطرس كلام الرب: كيف قال له: »إنك قبل أن يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات«.

وورد في يوحنا 18:16 و17 »أما بطرس فكان واقفاً خارجاً، فخرج التلميذ الآخر الذي كان معروفاً عند رئيس الكهنة وكلم البوَّابة فأدخل بطرس. فقالت الجارية البوَّابة لبطرس: ألست أنت أيضاً من تلاميذ هذا الإنسان؟  قال ذاك: »لست أنا«. وفي آية 25 وسمعان بطرس كان يصطلي، فقالوا له: »ألست أنت أيضاً من تلاميذه؟«  فأنكر ذاك وقال: »لست أنا« . فقال واحد من عبيد رئيس الكهنة: »أما رأيتُك أنا معه في البستان؟« فأنكر بطرس أيضاً. وللوقت صاح الديك«.

وهذه الاختلافات هي: 

(1)  يُفهم من رواية متى ومرقس أن جاريتين والرجال القيام كلَّموا بطرس، أما لوقا فقال إنهم جارية واحدة ورجلان.

(2)  كان بطرس وقت سؤال الجارية في ساحة الدار حسب رواية متى، وفي وسط الدار على رواية لوقا، وأسفل الدار على رواية مرقس، وداخل الدار على رواية يوحنا.

(3)  اختلفوا في الأسئلة الموجَّهة لبطرس.

(4)  كان صياح الديك بعد إنكار بطرس ثلاث مرات على رواية متى ولوقا ويوحنا، وكان صياحه مرة بعد إنكار بطرس الأول، ومرة أخرى بعد إنكاره مرتين، على رواية مرقس.

(5)  قال متى ولوقا إن المسيح قال: »قبل أن يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات«. وقال مرقس إنه قال: »قبل أن يصيح الديك مرتين تنكرني ثلاث مرات«.

(6) جواب بطرس للجارية حسب رواية متى »لست أدري ما تقولين« وعلى رواية يوحنا أجاب بالسلب فقط، وعلى رواية مرقس »لست أدري ما تقولين« وعلى رواية لوقا »لست أعرف يا امرأة«

وللرد نقول: (1) اتفق الإنجيليون على عدد مرات إنكار بطرس لسيده، وأجمعوا على أن إنكاره كان قبل أن يصيح الديك. وتمت بذلك نبوَّة المسيح أن بطرس سينكره ثلاث مرات، وقبل صياح الديك.

لقد قال المسيح العبارتين - قال إن بطرس سينكره قبل أن يصيح ديك، وإنه ينكره قبل أن يصيح الديك مرتين. وذكر متى إحدى العبارتين، وذكر مرقس العبارة الأخرى. ومما يجدر ذكره أن لوقا ويوحنا أوردا قول المسيح بنفس الصيغة الواردة في متى. وقبل الجزم بأن أحد البشيرين يناقض البقية يجب أن نأتي بالدليل على أن المسيح لم يقل هذه العبارة إلا مرة واحدة، وإلا فلا تناقض.

فيصح أن نتصور ما يأتي: أنذر المسيح بطرس أنه قبل أن يصيح ديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات.. ولما كان بطرس سريع التأثر ثار لما سمع هذا، وكأنه يقول: هل أنا أنكر سيدي؟ إن هذا مُحال! »ولو اضطُررت أن أموت لا أنكرك«. وعندئذ كرر المسيح الإنذار، وأضاف تفصيلاً آخر بقوله: يا بطرس، قبل أن يصيح الديك مرتين تنكرني ثلاث مرات. ويترجح جداً أنه قد تُبودلت عبارات كثيرة بين بطرس وسيده بصدد هذه النقطة الخطيرة. ولا شك أن المسيح قال لبطرس نفس العبارة الواردة في متى ولوقا ويوحنا، والعبارة الواردة في مرقس أيضاً.

ولنورد حلاً آخر، وهو أن متى ولوقا ويوحنا أوردوا إعلان المسيح لبطرس أنه سينكره بصيغة عامة، أما مرقس  (فكما هي عادته)  أورد العبارة بالتدقيق. وكما نراه في روايات أخرى يورد تفصيلات دقيقة لا نراها في بقية البشائر، هكذا هنا أيضاً أورد كلمة دقيقة لم يوردها غيره. وعلاوة على هذا يجب أن نتذكر أن بشارة مرقس (كما يفيد التقليد) كُتبت تحت إشراف بطرس. ولذا نرى فيها أسلوب بطرس ولهجته. فلا نستغرب عندما نجد أن العبارة المقولة لبطرس واردة في هذه البشارة بدقة أكثر من سواها.

(2)  اقتصر لوقا البشير على ذكر المرة التي أنكر فيها بطرس سيده صراحة وبشدة، لأنها كانت أهم من المرة الأولى. وهذا لا ينافي أن جاريتين سألتاه مرتين. أما متى ومرقس فذكرا الحالتين. وعليه فلا اختلاف، فإن الاختلاف لا يتحقق إلا إذا نفى الواحد ما أثبته الآخر. وهنا اقتصر لوقا على ذكر الأهم، وأما الآخرون فذكروا كل شيء بالتفصيل.

(3)  قال لوقا إن رجلين سألاه عن نسبته إلى سيده، وقال متى ومرقس إن الرجال سألوه، فعبارتهما تتضمن أن رجلين سألاه نيابةً عن باقي الجمهور، فلا نتصوَّر أن كل الحاضرين سألوا بطرس مرة واحدة.

(4)  قال متى: إنه كان خارجاً في الدار، وقال مرقس: في الدار أسفل، وقال لوقا: في وسط الدار، وقال يوحنا: إنه كان واقفاً عند الباب خارجاً، فخرج التلميذ وكلَّم البوَّابة فأدخل بطرس (آية 16). فلا يوجد اختلاف. بطرس كان حسب قول متى خارجاً في الدار، أي ليس في الدار الأعلى الذي كان فيه المسيح والمجلس. ومما يدل على أنه كان في صحن الدار قول متى إنه لما ضايق اليهود بطرس خرج إلى الدهليز، مما يدل على أنه كان في الدار. ولم يقل البشير إن بطرس كان خارج الدار، بل »خارجاً في الدار« أي خارج المخادع. وبما أنه كان في المحل التحتاني (أي صحن الدار)  فيصح أن يُطلق عليه أسفل الدار. ولا يخفى أن معنى صحن الدار هو أسفله، وهو لا ينافي أنه كان جالساً في وسطه يستدفئ. وقصد الرسل أنه لم يكن في الدور الأعلى المرتفع الذي كان فيه المجلس، بل كان في مكان الخدم وهو الصحيح.

(5)  من تأمل الأسئلة الموجَّهة لبطرس وجدها واحدة، ففي متى قالت الجارية: »وأنت كنت مع يسوع الجليلي«. ثم قالت أخرى: »وهذا كان مع يسوع الناصري«. وقال القيام (أي الحراس): »أنت أيضاً منهم فإن لغتك تظهرك«. هذه هي رواية متى.

أما مرقس فذكر أن الجارية قالت: »أنت كنت مع يسوع الناصري«. ثم رأته ثانية وقالت للحاضرين: »إن هذا منهم«. وقال الحاضرون لبطرس: »حقاً أنت منهم لأنك جليلي أيضاً ولغتك تشبه لغتهم«. وقِس على ذلك ما ورد في إنجيل لوقا ويوحنا، فإنه لا يختلف عن ذلك في شيء ما.

(6)  أنكر بطرس المسيح ثلاث مرات قبل صياح الديك، غير أن بعضهم ذكر أن الديك صاح مرتين واقتصر البعض الآخر على ذكر صياح الديك مرة، وسبب ذلك هو أن الديوك عادةً تصيح مرتين، عند قدوم الصبح وعند طلوع النهار. وبما أنه يندر من يسمع صياحه أول مرة، لم يذكره بعض البشيرين. والمهم هو الصياح الثاني وقد ذكره جميع البشيرين، وهذا لا ينافي أنه صاح قبلها.

(7)  إجابات بطرس واضحة متشابهة لا فرق بينها. وبما أن كثيرين من الخدم والحاضرين أخذوا يعنفونه ويضايقونه، فزع وتلعثم في الكلام، وهو يبرئ نفسه بأساليب متنوعة في الوضوح والخفاء. فتارة ينكر، وأخرى يحلف ليتخلّص من ظلم اليهود. وكان ينتقل من مكان لآخر ليواري نفسه ويتخلص من مأزقه.

(8)  وهكذا يتضح عدم وجود اختلاف في أقوال البشيرين، فكل واحد منهم ذكر أقوال الوحي الإلهي بحسب روحه ونَفَسه، فإن الوحي لا يبتلع شخصية الإنسان. فالله يوحي للنبي أو الرسول المعاني والأحكام، ويكون في يد الله بمنزلة القلم في يد الكاتب، فتُحفظ شخصيته، ويظهر في كتابته ما اختص به من القوى العقلية وطرق الفكر والتصوّر. وهذا هو سبب تنوّع طرق تعبير الأنبياء. وكلامنا هنا هو عن الأنبياء أو الرسل بصيغة الجمع. أما إذا اختلف رسول أو نبي في أقواله وعباراته، فهذا هو الذي يُؤاخذ عليه، لأنه ناقض نفسه بنفسه.

قال المعترض: »يُفهَم من إنجيل متى 27:3 أن رؤساء الكهنة اشتروا الحقل بالثلاثين من الفضة التي ردَّها يهوذا، ولكن أعمال الرسل 1:18 يقول إن يهوذا كان اشترى الحقل بها، وقيل: »وهذا معلوم في جميع سكان أورشليم «.

وللرد نقول: يقول أعمال 1:18 عن يهوذا »هذا اقتنى حقلاً من أجرة الظلم، وإذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط، فانسكبت أحشاؤه كلها، وصار ذلك معلوماً عند جميع سكان أورشليم«. فنسب كاتب »الأعمال« له الاقتناء لأنه كان السبب فيه. وكثيراً ما يُنسب إلى الإنسان الفعل لأنه السبب فيه، كما يُنسَب إلى الملك بناء القصر مع أنه ليس هو الباني حقيقة، ولكنه يأمر به.

قال المعترض: »ورد في إنجيل متى 27:3 أنه حُكم على المسيح وأنه دين، وهو غلط، لأن رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب دفعوه إلى بيلاطس البنطي«.

وللرد نقول: من طالع الأصحاح الذي قبله رأى أن الكهنة والشيوخ والرؤساء والمجمع أتوا بشهادات زور على المسيح، حتى مزّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه، وادّعى على المسيح أنه مجدِّف، فبصقوا في وجهه ولكموه ولطموه، وحكموا عليه بالموت (متى 26:67). فهم الذين حكموا عليه حتى تعذّر على الوالي إطلاق سبيله بعد ذلك، مع أنه كان يميل إلى إطلاقه، فوافقهم حسماً للدسائس والفتن، وطمعاً في محبتهم له.

«.


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 27:3 أن يهوذا ردّ الثلاثين من الفضة إلى رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ في الهيكل، وهو غلط لأنهم كانوا في هذا الوقت عند بيلاطس يشتكون على المسيح«.

وللرد نقول: قيل في متى 27:5 عن يهوذا »فطرح الفضة في الهيكل وانصرف« أي أنه دفعها في خزينة الهيكل باسم أئمة الدين، سواء كانوا حاضرين أم غائبين.. والشيء الطبيعي أن يتصرف يهوذا بسرعة وتلقائية. ولو أنه انتظر عودة المسؤولين لما انتحر، لأنه كان سيفكر في رحمة الله التي تغفر للتائبين مهما كانت خطاياهم.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 27:5 »أن يهوذا انتحر صباح الليلة التي أسلم فيها المسيح. وغير معقول أن يندم على فعله في هذه المدة القليلة ويخنق نفسه، لأنه كان عالماً قبل التسليم أن اليهود يقتلونه«.

وللرد نقول: لو قال الكتاب المقدس إنه لبث أسبوعاً يتحسر على غدره وخيانته، لاستبعدنا انتحاره، ولكنه لما رأى أنه خان سيده الذي لم ير منه مدة معاشرته سوى اللطف والمحبة والرحمة والإحسان والسماحة والآيات الباهرة، انتحر من شدة تحسّره ونخسات الضمير.

قال المعترض: »ورد في إنجيل متى 27:5 أن يهوذا الاسخريوطي »مضى وخنق نفسه« ولكن ورد في أعمال 1:18 »وإذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط، فانسكبت أحشاؤه كلها«.

وللرد نقول: ذكر البشير متى خبر انتحار يهوذا دون أن يخوض في تفاصيل، فقال إنه شنق نفسه. أما كاتب أعمال الرسل فذكر تفصيلات الانتحار، وقال إنه علق نفسه وشنقها على طرف هوة في وادي هنوم، فانقطع الحبل به فسقط.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 27:9 »حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة، ثمن المثمَّن الذي ثمَّنوه من بني إسرائيل. ولم يقُل إرميا هذه العبارة، بل قالها النبي زكريا في أصحاح 11:13«.

وللرد نقول: (1) قسم علماء اليهود القدماء الكتب المقدسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: القسم الأول شريعة موسى، وكانوا يسمونه »الشريعة«. والقسم الثاني »المزامير«، والقسم الثالث »الأنبياء« ويُسَمونه »إرميا«، من إطلاق اسم سفر من الجزء على الكل. وسبب تسمية قسم الأنبياء »إرميا« أن نبوَّة إرميا كانت أول كتب الأنبياء، وجاءت النبوات بالترتيب التالي: إرميا، ثم حزقيال، ثم إشعياء، ثم نبوات الأنبياء الصغار الإثني عشر. فقول متى: »تمّ ما قيل بإرميا النبي« يشمل زكريا.

(2)  قال البعض إن إرميا هو الذي تكلم بهذه الكلمات، وإن زكريا نقل عنه. فاستشهاد البشير متى بإرميا هو في محله على أي حالة كانت. ومعنى عبارة زكريا هو أن الله أمره أن يتوجَّه إلى اليهود بشيراً ونذيراً، فنبذوا كلامه وازدروا به. وطلب منهم أن يعطوه  ثمنه  أي قيمة أتعابه، أو يلبوا دعوته، ولكنهم ازدروا به وبوظيفته وبالله الذي أرسله بأن أعطوه ثلاثين من الفضة، وهي ثمن عبد. فأمره الله أن يلقي هذا الثمن إلى الفخاري. وعلى هذا المثال سلكوا مع المسيح، فإنه لما أتى رفضوه وازدروا به، بأن ثمَّنوه بثمن عبد، فألقى هذا الثمن في الهيكل. وأخذه الكهنة واشتروا به حقل الفخاري وهو لا قيمة له، وهذا يدل على استخفافهم به ورفضهم دعوته.

قال المعترض: »يُفهم من كلام متى ومرقس أن الذين استهزأوا بالمسيح وألبسوه اللباس كانوا جند بيلاطس لا هيرودس، ويُعلم من كلام لوقا خلاف ذلك. وورد في متى 27:27 و28 أن عسكر الوالي ألبسوه رداءً قرمزياً، وفي مرقس 15:16 و17 ألبسه العسكر أرجواناً، وفي لوقا 23:11 فاحتقره هيرودس مع عسكره واستهزأوا به، وألبسه لباساً لامعاً ورده إلى بيلاطس«.

وللرد نقول: احتقره عساكر بيلاطس، وكذلك احتقره هيرودس وعساكره، لأن المسيح رفض طلب هيرودس أن يجري معجزة أمامه. واقتصر البشير لوقا على ذكر ما حصل له من الازدراء. ولا تناقض بين أقوال البشيرين، فلم يقل أحدهم إن المسيح أُهين  بينما قال الآخر إنه أُكرم، فقد أجمعوا على حصول الإهانة له. وما قالوه يكمل بعضه بعضاً ولكنه لا يتناقض.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 27:34 »أعطوه خلاً ممزوجاً بمرارة ليشرب، ولما ذاق لم يرد أن يشرب«. وورد في آية 48 »ركض واحد منهم وأخذ إسفنجة وملأها خلاً وجعلها على قصبة وسقاه«. وورد في مرقس 15:23 »وأعطوه خمراً ممزوجاً بمرٍّ ليشرب فلم يقبل«. وورد في آية 36 »فركض واحد وملأ إسفنجة خلاً وجعلها على قصبة وسقاه«، وفي لوقا 23:36 »والجند استهزأوا به، وهم يأتون ويقدمون له خلاً« وفي يوحنا 19:28-30 أن المسيح قال: »أنا عطشان، وكان إناءٌ موضوعاً مملوءاً خلاً، فملأوا إسفنجة من الخل ووضعوها على زوفا وقدموها إلى فمه، فلما أخذ يسوع الخل قال  قد أُكمل. وهذه الآيات تناقض بعضها بعضاً«.

وللرد نقول: قُدِّم الخل للمسيح مرتين. في الأولى قدموه له ممزوجاً بمر، لأنهم اعتادوا أن يقدموا للمحكوم عليه بالإعدام خلاً ممزوجاً بمُر ليغيّبه عن الوعي. فرفض المسيح ذلك، لأنه أتى ليتألم ويحمل في جسده العقاب الذي كنا نستحقّه بسبب خطايانا، ثم لأنه أراد أن يكون في كمال الوعي وهو ينطق كلماته على الصليب. وبعد إكماله هذا كله عطش من شدة الألم على الصليب، فأعطوه خلاً من مشروب العساكر، فشربه.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 27:35 »ولما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها، لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي »اقتسموا ثيابي وعلى لباسي ألقوا قرعة«. وقال المفسر المسيحي آدم كلارك إن القول »لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي:  اقتسموا ثيابي وعلى لباسي ألقوا قرعة« يجب حذفها لأنها ليست في المتن، وهي مأخوذة من إنجيل يوحنا 19:24«.

وللرد نقول: لم توجد هذه العبارة في بعض النسخ القديمة، لكنها موجودة في النسخ المعتبرة والقراءات الصحيحة، وقد جاءت كنبوَّة في مزمور 22:18. وحتى لو قلنا إنها لم تكن موجودة في الأصل، فهي من المدرج الجائز الذي قُصد به التفسير، وقد جاءت في إنجيل يوحنا، وتحققت فعلاً وقت الصليب، وتمم العسكر ما تنبأ به النبي داود عن المسيح قبل مجيئه بألف سنة.

قال المعترض: »العنوان الذي كتبه بيلاطس ووضعه على الصليب في الأناجيل الأربعة مختلف، ففي متى 27:37 »يسوع ملك اليهود« وفي مرقس 15:26 »ملك اليهود« وفي لوقا 23:38 »هذا هو ملك اليهود«  وفي يوحنا 19:19 »يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود«. وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: ذكر جميع البشيرين عنوان »ملك اليهود«، لأنه هو موضوع اتهام اليهود الذين اتخذوه حجَّة في صلب. أما كونه ناصرياً، أو أنه سُمي »يسوع« أي المخلص، فلم يتخذوه سبباً في صلب المسيح.

وكان أول من أثار هذا الاعتراض أحد الملاحدة الأمريكيين، واسمه توماس بين، وهو مؤلف كتاب »حقوق الإنسان«. فردّ عليه أحد العلماء قائلاً: »إن الخلاف الموجود في الأناجيل لفظي، ناشئ عن كتابة هذا العنوان بالعبرية واليونانية واللاتينية. ومع أن معناها واحد إلا أن الترجمة لا تسلم من الاختلاف اللفظي. فإذا فرضنا أن المقادير قضت عليك بأن يشنقك »روبسبير« وكتب فوق المشنقة باللغات الفرنسية والإنكليزية والألمانية »توماس بين الأمريكي مؤلف حقوق الإنسان«. وشاهد أربعة أشخاص تنفيذ الحكم بالإعدام، ورووا هذه الحادثة، وكتبوا ملخص تاريخك بعد وفاتك بعشرين سنة، فقال أحدهم إن توماس شُنق، وكان عنوان المشنقة »هذا هو توماس بين مؤلف حقوق الإنسان« وقال الثاني كان عنوانها  »مؤلف حقوق الإنسان« وقال الثالث كان عنوانها »هذا هو مؤلف حقوق الإنسان«  وقال الرابع كان عنوانها »توماس بين الأمريكي مؤلف حقوق الإنسان« فهل يرتاب أحد في صحة تأليفهم لتاريخك؟ لا نظن ذلك. فكذلك الحال هنا فإن الله يخاطبنا حسب الطرق المصطلح عليها بين الناس


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

قال المعترض: »قال متى 27:44 ومرقس 15:32 إن اللصين اللذين صُلبا معه كانا يعيّرانه، وقال لوقا إن أحدهما عيّره وأما الآخر فزجر رفيقه وقال ليسوع: »اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك«. فقال له يسوع: »إنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس« (لوقا 23:42 و43) وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: اشترك اللصان أول الأمر في التعيير، ولكن لما اقتنع أحدهما بما رآه في يسوع المسيح من الوداعة والحلم، وتذكر ما صنعه من المعجزات الباهرة، اعترف بذنبه وأقرّ بقوة المسيح.. وقال بعض العلماء: »اشتهر في اللغة العبرية إقامة الجمع مقام المفرد، وجرى البشير متى على هذه الطريقة، فقال في موضع آخر كما هو مكتوب في الأنبياء، وهو يقصد نبياً واحداً«.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 27:46 »ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلاً: إيلي، إيلي، لما شبقتني، أي إلهي إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟« وفي مرقس 15:34 »إلُوي إلوي لما شبقتني، الذي تفسيره: إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟« وفي لوقا 23:46 »ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال: »يا أبتاه، في ديك أستودع روحي«. وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: صرخ المسيح على الصليب مرتين. الأولى كان صراخ التوجُّع من آلام الصلب، والثانية كان صراخ تسليم الروح. في المرة الأولى اقتبس مطلع مزمور 22 »إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟« لأنه كان إنساناً مثلنا في كل شيء، ماعدا الخطية. فلما جلدوه وضربوه واستهزأوا به وعيّروه، تألم من ذلك كإنسان. ومما زاد توجّعه وتألمه أنه حمل خطايانا على جسده. قال إشعياء النبي في 53:4 و5 »لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحمّلها، ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً، وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا. تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحُبُره شُفينا«. وصار ذبيحة عن خطايانا كما في غلاطية 3:13 وفي 2كورنثوس 5:21 »لأنه (الله) جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطيةً لأجلنا (أي ذبيحة خطية) لنصير نحن برّ الله فيه«. فشدة آلام المسيح ناشئة عن وضع خطايانا عليه، فهذا هو صراخ التوجّع، وقد ذكره متى ومرقس، بل قالا أيضاً إنه صرخ مرة ثانية وأسلم الروح. أما لوقا فذكر توجّعه وتألمه (وهو لا ينافي أنه صرخ في أثناء ذلك) ثم قال لوقا إنه قبل أن أسلم الروح صرخ قائلاً: »في يديك أستودع روحي«.

انظر تعليقنا على يوحنا 20:17

    قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 27:48 »وللوقت ركض واحدٌ منهم وأخذ إسفنجةً وملأها خلاً وجعلها على قصبة وسقاه« وهذا يعني أن المسيح لم يمُت، ولكنه بسبب الخل أُغمي عليه فقط، وأفاق في قبره. فقال المسيحيون إنه مات وقام!«.

    وللرد نقول: رفض المسيح الخل الممزوج بالمر، والذي يمكن أن يغيِّب الإنسان عن الوعي (انظر تعليقنا أعلاه على متى 27:34). ولكنه قبِل أن يشرب الخل فقط ليروي عطشه. وصاحب نظرية الإغماء ملحدٌ اسمه فنتوريني نشر نظريته منذ قرنين.

    ومن الأدلة على أن المسيح قد مات فعلاً، ولم يُغمَ عليه، كما قال المعترض:

    (1) عرف يوسف الرامي أن المسيح قد مات، فذهب يوسف الرامي إلى بيلاطس يطلب دفن الجسد تكريماً له. وجاء زميله نيقوديموس بمئة منا (درهم) من مزيج المر والعود لتكفين الجسد. ولو لم يتأكدا من موته ما قاما بما قاما به (متى 27:57-61 ويوحنا 19:38-42).

    (2) قبل الوالي بيلاطس طلب يوسف الرامي بتسليم جسد المسيح ليدفنه بعد أن تأكد من قائد المئة أن المسيح قد مات فعلاً (مرقس 15:44 و45). وتقرير قائد المئة بمثابة تقرير طبيب الصحة عندنا اليوم، وهو الذي يكتب شهادات الوفاة. وكان جنود الرومان متمرِّسين في عملية الصلب، وكانوا يكسرون ساقي المصلوب ليعجِّلوا بموته. ولكنهم لما جاءوا ليكسروا ساقي المسيح وجدوه قد مات (يوحنا 19:33). وليس للجنود ولا لقائد المئة مصلحة في كتابة تقرير كاذب يوقع بهم الأذى لو ظهر كذبه، خصوصاً وشيوخ اليهود كانوا يريدون أن يتأكدوا أنه قد مات حقاً.

    (3) كان جسد المسيح ملفوفاً بقماش الكتان، وحوله الأطياب، موضوعاً في قبر على بابه حجر ضخم وعليه الختم الروماني، يحرسه الجنود لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوه. فلو لم يكن المسيح قد مات على الصليب لاختنق ومات في قبره الذي بقي فيه من مساء يوم الجمعة إلى صباح يوم الأحد (يوحنا 19:39 و40 ومتى 27:60). فالذي حدث أنه مات فعلاً.

    (4) الآلام التي قاساها المسيح كان لا بد تميته، فقد قُبِض عليه في منتصف الليل، وعومل معاملة وحشية في دار رئيس الكهنة، ثم في دار ولاية بيلاطس، ثم سيق إلى قصر هيرودس وأُعيد منه إلى قصر بيلاطس، ثم جُلد، وحمل صليبه إلى مكان الصلب وسقط تحته، ثم دُقَّت المسامير في يديه ورجليه وغُرس الشوك في جبينه، وقاسى من العطش والحمى، وبقي معلَّقاً على الصليب يدمي مدة ست ساعات، ثم طعنه جندي بالحربة في جنبه. فكيف يبقى بعد كل هذا على قيد الحياة؟

    (5) تحدَّثت نبوات التوراة عن موت المسيا مخلِّص العالم، فأعلن داود هذا قبل الصَّلب بألف سنة (مزمور 22:16)، وتنبأ به إشعياء قبل الصلب بسبعمئة سنة (إشعياء 53:5-10)، وأوضحه النبي زكريا قبل الصلب بخمسمئة سنة (زكريا 12:10). وأعلن المسيح مراراً أنه سيموت (راجع متى 12:40 و17:22 و23، ومرقس 8:31 و9:31 و10:33، ويوحنا 2:19-21 و10:10 و11). ثم صرخ قائلاً: »يا أبتاه، في يديك أستودع روحي« ولما قال هذا أسلم الروح« (لوقا 23:46 - راجع يوحنا 19:30 و47-49). وقد سمع صرخة موته كل الواقفين حول الصليب.. وتنبأ المسيح أيضاً بقيامته، وواضح أنه لا يقوم من الموت إلا الذي يموت (راجع مزمور 16:10 وإشعياء 26:19 ودانيال 12:2 ومتى 12:40 و17:22 و23 ويوحنا 2:19-21).

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 27:51-53 »وإذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشقّ إلى اثنين من فوق إلى أسفل، والأرض تزلزلت، والصخور تشققت، والقبور تفتحت، وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته، ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة وظهروا لكثيرين«. وقال نورتن إن هذه الحكاية كاذبة، والغالب أنها كانت رائجة بين اليهود بعد ما صارت أورشليم خراباً. فلعل أحداً كتبها في حاشية النسخة العبرية لإنجيل متى، وأدخلها الكاتب في المتن. فلو حدثت هذه فعلاً لآمن كثيرٌ من الرومان واليهود«.

وللرد نقول: وردت هذه الأقوال في متن جميع النسخ القديمة، فإنكارها إنكارٌ للحقائق الثابتة بالإجماع والتواتر والأسانيد الثابتة الصحيحة. ولا نتعجب إذا لم يصدق الكفرة هذه الأقوال لأنهم يرفضون المعجزات عموماً. ولكننا نتعجب من الأمة اليهودية التي قاومت المسيح وكفرت به رغم ما أجراه بينهم من معجزات.

لو كان عمل المعجزات والآيات كافياً وحده في هداية الأنفس إلى الحق، لاهتدى فرعون وقومه إلى الحق وآمنوا بالإله الحي بسبب معجزات النبي موسى. ومع أن بني إسرائيل رأوا قوة الله القاهرة، إلا أنهم تركوه واتخذوا العجل إلهاً لهم. ومع أن المسيح كان يفتح أعين العميان ويشفي الأكمه ويقيم الموتى، إلا أن اليهود رفضوه وصلبوه. وواضحٌ أن إقامة الموتى وفتح أعين العميان وشفاء المرضى بمجرد كلمة واحدة، وتسكين العواصف وغيرها من الآيات البينات، هي أعظم من انشقاق حجاب الهيكل وتشقيق الصخور وقيام الموتى من القبور. فالمعجزات ليست هي الواسطة الوحيدة في هداية الناس. ومع هذا فإن احتمال إيمان كثيرين من اليهود والرومان بالمسيح، بعد انشقاق حجاب الهيكل قائم، لا يقدر أحدٌ أن ينكره.



اعتراضات على قصة القيامة 

متى 28:1-15 ومرقس 16:1-11 ولوقا 24:1-12 ويوحنا 20:1-18        

اعترض المعترض على قصة القيامة، وقال إنها وردت مختلطة متناقضة في روايات البشيرين الأربعة.

وللرد نقول: لا توجد قضية أشار إليها الملحدون لإثبات التناقض في الإنجيل أكثر من قضية قيامة المسيح بحسب الوارد عنها في البشائر الأربع: 

ولكي ننفي هذه الشبهة نقول أولاً إنه لم ترد في أية بشارة على حِدة خلاصةٌ شاملة لكل الحقائق المختصّة بقضية القيامة. فمتَّى يقول إن مريم المجدلية جاءت مع المريمات الأخريات إلى قبر المسيح في صباح ذلك اليوم العظيم. ومرقس يذكر بهذا الصدد مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة. ولوقا أورد أسماء مريم المجدلية ويونّا ومريم أم يعقوب. أما يوحنا فلا يذكر بهذا الصدد إلا اسم مريم المجدلية فقط. وليس في هذا تناقض، فالبشائر الأربع متفقة في إيراد اسم المجدلية. ثم إن مرقس ولوقا أوردا اسم مريم أم يعقوب التي يشير إليها متى بمريم الأخرى (متى 27:56)، بمعنى أن اسم مريم هذه قد ورد في ثلاث بشائر. إذاً يوجد اتفاق تام بين كل ما جاء في البشائر عن النساء اللاتي أتين إلى القبر. صحيحٌ أن مرقس انفرد بذكر سالومة بينهن، كما انفرد لوقا بذكر يونّا، ولكن هذا لا يدل على أن مرقس ولوقا متناقضان. كل ما في الأمر أن قول هذا يكمل قول ذاك. فسالومة كانت بين النساء في ذلك الصباح كما كانت يونّا أيضاً. ومع أن يوحنا لا يذكر إلا مريم المجدلية، إلا أنه يشير في كلامه إلى مصاحبة بعض رفيقات لها، إذ يقول إنها »لما وجدت القبر فارغاً ركضت إلى بطرس ويوحنا وقالت لهما: أخذوا السيد من القبر ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه« (يوحنا 20:2). فقولها: »لسنا نعلم« بصيغة الجمع يبيّن أنها لم تذهب وحدها.

المسيح يقول »عمدوهم باسم« لا »بأسماء«. أما أن الله واحد فهذا واضح في كل الكتاب، فقد قال المسيح إن أول الوصايا هي »الرب إلهنا رب واحد« (مرقس 12:29)، وقال الرسول يعقوب: »أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد. حسناً تفعل« (يعقوب 2:19).


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2005)

اعتراض على متى 28:19 - نعلن، أو لا نعلن عن المسيح
وقد قال البعض بوجود تناقض بين يوحنا ومرقس في تعيين وقت ذهاب النساء إلى القبر. فمرقس يقول إنهن أتين عند طلوع الشمس، بينما يقول يوحنا إن مريم المجدلية جاءت إلى القبر والظلام باقٍ. ولكن لا تناقض بينهما، لأن يوحنا يتكلم عن وقت بدء السير إلى القبر، بينما مرقس يشير إلى وقت الوصول إليه. وبديهي أنه كان لا بد لأولئك النساء من قطع مسافة قبل الوصول إلى القبر، سواء كنَّ مقيمات في أورشليم أو في بيت عنيا التي تبعُد عنها قليلاً. فعندما بدأنَ في السير كان الظلام باقياً، ولكن عند وصولهن إلى القبر الواقع شمال أورشليم كانت الشمس على وشك الطلوع.

على أن النقطة التي كثُر فيها البحث أكثر من سواها هي الإشارة إلى الملاكين اللذين ظهرا للنساء وأخبراهنَّ عن القيامة. فمتى ومرقس يقولان إن ملاكاً واحداً كلّم النساء، بينما لوقا ويوحنا يذكران ملاكين كانا عند القبر وزفَّا بشارة القيامة إلى أولئك النساء. فيقول الملحدون إن هذا تناقض ظاهر. ولكن القارئ المدقق يرى خطأ قولهم هذا. فلم يقُل متى ومرقس إنه لم يكن عند القبر إلا ملاك واحد. وإشارتهما إلى ملاك واحد لا تمنع إمكانية وجود ملاكين أو أكثر عند القبر. ولنتأمل فيما حدث عند ميلاد المسيح، إذ ظهر ملاك واحد للرعاة. وفي الحال ظهر معه جمهور من الجند السماوي. وربما كان سبب ذكر متى ملاكاً واحداً أن »ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب وجلس عليه« (متى 28:2). فهو يخص بالإشارة هذا الملاك، وهو الذي كلم النساء. ولما كانت مأمورية الملاك هذه على جانب عظيم من الأهمية، ذكر متى هذا الملاك فقط، دون أن يعلّق أهمية على وجود سواه من الملائكة عند القبر. كما أن عدم إشارة مرقس إلى وجود ملاك آخر قد يكون راجعاً إلى اهتمامه بالملاك الذي حمل بشرى قيامة المسيح. ولعل ما كان مهماً في نظره هو أن النساء لم يتلقَّيْن هذه البشرى من أحد الرسل، بل من ملاك مرسَل من الله. فسواء كان عند القبر ملاك واحد أو ملاكان، هذا أمر ثانوي. ولا يخفى أن عدم الإشارة إلى وجود شخص ما في ظرف معيَّن لا ينفي وجوده. فلنفرض مثلاً أنك قد حظيت بالمثول بين يدي رئيس الدولة، وكان رئيس الوزراء ساعتئذ حاضراً. وعند رجوعك إلى البيت قد تقول لأهلك: رأيت رئيس الدولة، وقال لي كذا وكذا. وبعد قليل قد تقابل صديقاً لك وتقول له: رأيت هذا الصباح رئيس الدولة ورئيس الوزراء، وقالا لي كذا وكذا. وإذا قابلت صديقاً آخر تقول له: اُتيحت لي رؤية رئيس الدولة ورئيس الوزراء هذا الصباح، فقال لي رئيس الدولة كذا وكذا. فهل يجرؤ أحدٌ على اتّهامك بالتناقض في هذه الأقوال الثلاثة؟

وعليه يجب أن نعامل الكتاب المقدس عند الحكم على ما جاء به بمبدأ العدل الذي نطلبه لأنفسنا، فنجده خالياً من كل تناقض. فمن المحتمل في قضية القيامة أن أحد الملاكين هو الذي نطق بالبشارة. ومن المحتمل أيضاً أن الثاني كان يردّد كلام الأول تأييداً له. وكيفما كانت الحال، فالبشيرون لهم الحق أن يشيروا إلى أحدهما أو كليهما معاً.

ثم يوجد في موضوع القيامة نقطة أخرى قيل بوجود تناقض فيها، وهي قول يوحنا إن المسيح ظهر لمريم المجدلية عند القبر بعد رجوعها من عند بطرس ويوحنا، اللذين أخبرتهما بعدم وجود جسد المسيح. بينما متى يقول إن المسيح ظهر للنساء وهنَّ عائدات من القبر إلى الرسل حاملات بشرى القيامة من الملاك. ولا حاجة إلى الاسترسال في شرح نقطة ظاهرة كهذه، فعند رجوع مريم من القبر لتخبر التلاميذ بعدم وجود جسد الرب، دخلت باقي النساء القبر حيث رأين الملاكين اللذين أسمعاهنَّ بشرى القيامة. وفيما هن راكضات إلى التلاميذ بهذه البشرى رجعت مريم إلى القبر، وهناك ظهر لها الرب المقام.

قال المعترض: »يُعلم من إنجيل متى 28:1-7 أن مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى لما وصلتا إلى القبر نزل ملاك الرب ودحرج الحجر عن القبر وجلس عليه، وقال: »لا تخافا أنتما.. اذهبا سريعاً قولا لتلاميذه«. وفي مرقس 16:1-5 إنهما وسالومة لما وصلن إلى القبر »رأين أن الحجر قد دُحرج« ولما دخلن القبر رأين شاباً جالساً عن اليمين. وفي لوقا 24:1-4 إنهن لما وصلن وجدن الحجر مدحرجاً، فدخلن ولم يجدن جسد المسيح، فصرن محتارات، فإذا رجلان واقفا بهنّ بثياب برّاقة. وهذا تناقض«. 

وللرد نقول: تفيد عبارة متى أن الملاك كان قد دحرج الحجر قبل مجيء مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى، فإنهما لما أتتا إلى القبر حدثت زلزلة عظيمة، لأن ملاك الرب كان قد نزل من السماء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب، فجزع الحراس. وهذا مثل ما ورد في مرقس ولوقا.. أما من جهة النساء فذكر لوقا أنه أتت نساء أخريات. واقتصر بعض البشيرين على ذكر بعضهنَّ لشهرتهنّ، مثل مريم المجدلية لأنها كانت أول من بادر بتبليغ الرسل.

أما اقتصار البعض على ذكر ملاك واحد دون الآخر فلأنه هو الذي خاطبهم وكلمهم، إذ لا يُعقل أن يتكلم الملاكان في آن واحد ذات الكلام عينه.

أما قول بعض البشيرين إنه رجل لابس ثياباً بيضاء، وفي محل آخر يقول إنه ملاك، قلنا إن الملاك يتشكل بشكل الإنسان. والملائكة هم أجساد لطيفة قادرة على التشكّل بصور مختلفة، فرآهم الرسل كذلك.

قال المعترض: »هناك تناقض بين متى 28:8 ومرقس 16:8. يقول متى 28:8 إن النسوة خرجن من القبر بسرعة ليخبرن التلاميذ، بينما يقول مرقس 16:8 إن النسوة هربن خائفات، ولم يقلن لأحدٍ شيئاً«.

وللرد نقول: يصف مرقس مشاعر النسوة وهن راجعات من القبر، فلم يتوقفن عند بيوت الأصدقاء لإفادتهم بما رأين وسمعن، لأنهن كنّ خائفات. ولا يقول مرقس إن النسوة لم يخبرن التلاميذ، بل يقول (مرقس 16:7) إن الملاك أمرهنّ بإخبار التلاميذ وبطرس أن المسيح سبقهم إلى الجليل. ولو لم تخبر النسوة التلاميذ ببشارة الملاك لكان هذا عصياناً منهن، وهذا غير معقول، فالنسوة كنّ طائعات محبّات للمسيح وللتلاميذ، ولا بد أنهن أبلغن رسالة الملاك.

قال المعترض: »ورد في متى 28:9 و10 أن الملاك لما أخبر المرأتين أنه قد قام من الأموات، ورجعتا، لاقاهما المسيح في الطريق وسلم عليهما، وقال: »اذهبا قولا لإخوتي أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل وهناك يرونني«. ويُعلم من لوقا 24:9-11 أنهن لما سمعن من الرجلين رجعن وأخبرن الأحد عشر وسائر التلاميذ بهذا كله، فلم يصدقوهن. وقال يوحنا 20:14 إن المسيح لقي مريم عند القبر، وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: واضحٌ أن المسيح لاقاهنَّ لما تركن القبر المرة الثانية، فإنهن أتين أول مرة، ثم بادرن وأخبرن التلاميذ، ثم عُدْن ثانية. فالمسيح ظهر أولاً لمريم المجدلية لما كانت وحدها (يوحنا 20:14) ثم ظهر لباقي النساء كما قال متى.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 28:10 و16 و17»فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا. اذهبا قولا لإخوتي أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل، وهناك يرونني.. وأما الأحد عشر تلميذاً فانطلقوا إلى الجليل إلى الجبل حيث أمرهم يسوع. ولما رأوه سجدوا له، ولكن بعضهم شكّوا«.. ولكن جاء في يوحنا 20:19»ولما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم، وهو أول الأسبوع، وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود، جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط وقال لهم: سلام لكم« وهذا تناقض«.

وللرد نقول: تتحدث هذه الآيات عن ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه بعد قيامته. والنقطة الوحيدة التي قد يجد فيها القارئ صعوبةً هي عدم إشارة متى إلى ظهور الرب للتلاميذ في أورشليم. ولكن متى لم ينفِ هذه الحقيقة، ولو أننا لا نعلم سبب إغفاله ذكر ظهور الرب في أورشليم بعد قيامته. ولكن واضح تماماً أنه لا تناقض من هذا القبيل بينه وبين يوحنا. كل ما في الأمر أن رواية يوحنا أوفى من روايته.

قال المعترض: »جاء في متى 28:19 »عمِّدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس« ولم يقل إنهم إله واحد«.

وللرد نقول: واضح أن الأقانيم الثلاثة واحد، فإن 
    انظر تعليقنا على متى 8:4


----------



## emad_hanna (27 ديسمبر 2005)

اسجل اعجابي الشديد بهذ المرجع الهام الذي تقدمينه في هذا المكان ... فهو شامل وشديد التميز ... أكتب هذه الملاحظة بعد قراءة الصفحة الاولى فقط وها أنا اراه قد وصل للصفحة الحاجية عشر ... أعتقد أنه ينبغي على هذا البحث أن يعاد تنزيله كاملا على برنامج وورد ويقدم لنا عن طريق التنزيل فنجده كاملا عندنا وذلك نظرا لأهميته 

تحياتي لك


----------



## ميرنا (30 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا يا عماد ومنور يا باشا وعاوزين نشوف قصصك هنا


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

مش فاهمه طيب انت عاوز ايه بعد كل ده ؟؟؟؟
هل لك ان تاتي بتفسير مسيحي كنسي معتمد لما ذكرته وتقرأه ثم بعد ذلك تذكر التناقضات ؟؟؟
هذه التناقضات قلة فهم من حضرتك وعدم قرأة للكتاب كوحده واحده 
انقل موضوعك في منتدي الشبهات واحنا نرد عليك ونبسط جدا جدا من ردودنا


----------



## مستر بيرو (1 نوفمبر 2006)

؟؟؟0( تسلمى يا ميرنا على الموضوع الجميل)؟؟؟؟

 والمجهود العظيم منك يا ميرنا000

!!!! ( توضيح كامل ورد على كل الشبوهات من العهد القديم 0000 والعهد الجديد)!!!!!!

( تسلم ايدكى وربنا يحفظك لنا بلمنتدى) ونستفيد منك يا غاليه  بمواضيعك الرائعه!!!!!


----------



## samehvan (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مشكورة طبعا اخت ميرنا على هذا المجهود الهائل

وأنا قرأت كتابا أعتقد أنه نفس الكتاب الذى تفضلتى وأنزلتيه هنا فى موضوعك ولكن للأسف حتى هذه اللحظه لا أعرف من هو مؤلف هذا الكتاب أو من هو صاحب هذه الكلمات الاصلى فأرجو أن تفيدينى
وشكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## bwm36 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين 
أما بعد:
شكرا على الموضوع القيم الذي طرحته ميرنا وهو موضوع جد هام، التناقض في الكتاب المقدس.
إنطلاقا من تجربتي المحدودة و الصغيرة و المتواضعة أجد شخصيا العديد من التناقضات في كتابكم، و لقد قرأت كل ما ذكرتي و عليه سوف أسرد إليك بعض المنتاقضات:
IIchronicles 9:25  نجد هنا أن لسليمان 4000 مربط خيل
I King 4:26           وهنا نجد40.000 مربط خيل
وإنطلاقا من كل المعطيات التي ذكرتي وجدت أن هناك تناقض



			(6) «أحياناً يبدو شيء من التناقض بين عبارتين في الكتاب المقدس، والسبب في هذا وقوع خطأ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فهنا المسألة ليست مسألة ترجمة ولكن صفر زائد، و أعلمك أيتها الفاضلة أن في داك العصر لم يعرف الصفر كرقم و كتبت 4000 و 40.000 بالحروف و قد اكتشف الصفر فيما بعد.
فإن دل هدا على شئ فإنما يدل على أن هناك خطأ ومنه فالكتاب الدي بين يدينا محرف، من حرفه؟الله أعلم، هل كاتبه أو آخرون من بعده؟فالعلم لله الواحد القهار.
من جهة أخرى نجد
genesis 25:1     ذكر هنا أن لإبراهيم زوجة ثالثة اسمها قاطورة
I chronicles       وهنا قيل قاطورة خليلة ابراهيم
ونعلم أيضا أنه ليس خطأ متعلق لا بالترجمة و لا هم يحزنون ومنه أتستطعين أن تقولي لي فرق بين الزوجة و الخليلة؟طبعا ليستا مترادفتين و أذكرك أنه كان لسليمان زوجات "و" خليلات
إذن فهناك تناقض.
أتريدين المزيد المزيد من الأمثلة
مرة أخرى نجد
I Sammuel 28:6      هنا سأل شاول الرب فلم يجب الرب لا بالاحلام ولا بالانبياء ولا ب     
I chronicles  10:14    وهنا لم يسأل شاوول الرب فأماته و حول الملك لداوود
فهل هناك من تفسير؟؟؟بطبيعة الحال سوف تتفلسفين ولكن الجواب هو التناقض
لدي الكثير لكن أكتفي بهذا فلا يجب أن ألعب ورقي كاملا 
سؤال أخير، من أي إنجيل ستجيبينني؟نسخة الملك جيمس؟أم النسخة التي أخرجها 32من علماء المسيحيين بطبعتين أولاهما حذفت الصعود فردت في النسخة التي تليها؟؟ولماذا نقصتم 7 أسفار و التي نجدها عند الكنيسة الكاثوليكية RSV*


----------



## bwm36 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*قال الله العظيم بخصوص المسيح والإنجيل وأتباعه :"ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَرَهْبَانِيَّةً ابْتَدَعُوهَامَا كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِلاَّ ابْتِغَاءَ رِضْوَانِ اللَّهِ فَمَا رَعَوْهَا حَقَّ رِعَايَتِهَا فَآتَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ "
سورة الحديد57:27*


----------



## نوريان (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*هذه الرسالة جائتني و لا أعلم كيف أرد شبهاتها عني*

[حتى تخرج من الظلمات الى النور 
الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولداً، ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ، ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيراً ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً. 
Bottom of Form 1
أما بعد فهذه نبذة مختصرة جداً (1) أردت أن أبين من خلالها أصل النصرانية وواقعها ، كتبتها ابتداءً للإنسان النصراني ؛ ليقف بنفسه على أصل عقيدته ، ويعرف كيف تحولت وتبدلت وأصبحت ديانة وضعية بشرية بعد أن كانت رسالة إلهية ، والتَزَمْتُ في هذه النبذة أن أورد الأدلة التي اعتمدت عليها في بيان الحق - من التوراة والإنجيل- ؛ حتى يعلم أنني أردت دلالته إلى الحق ، وإرشاده إلى الصواب فأقول مستعيناً بالله :- أصل النصرانية رسالة إلهية كغيرها من الرسالات الإلهية كرسالة نوح وإبراهيم وموسى عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، وجميع الرسالات الإلهية تتفق في العقائد الأساسية للدين كالإيمان بأن الله واحد لا شريك له ، وأنه لم يلد ولم يولد ، والإيمان بالملائكة واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره ، والإيمان بالرسل والأنبياء ، ولم يرد في التأريخ كله من لدن آدم عليه السلام إلى آخر الأنبياء وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رسالة إلهية وردت تخالف هذه العقائد ، وإنما كان الخلاف فيما بينها يتعلق بأنواع العبادات وهيئاتها ، وأصناف المحرمات والمباحات وأسبابها وغير ذلك مما يشرعه الله لأنبيائه ويأمرهم ببيانه للناس الذين أرسل إليهم هذا الرسول أوذاك. إذاً فالنصرانية رسالة إلهية تدعو إلى الإيمان بأن الله واحد لا شريك له ، وأنه لم يلد ولم يولد ، وتؤكد بأن لله رسلاً وأنبياء اصطفاهم واختارهم من بين سائر البشر لتبيلغ رسالته للناس لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد إرسال الرسل . والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هو : هل بقيت النصرانية على هيئتها التي أنزلها الله على عبده ورسوله عيسى عليه السلام أم لا ؟ وللإجابة على هذا السؤال لا بد أن نستعرض وإياك واقع النصرانية اليوم ونعرضه على ما نقل في التوراة والإنجيل عن موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام لننظر أيتفق الواقع مع أصل الرسالة أم يختلف ؟ وهل النصوص المنقولة عن هذين الرسولين تؤيد العقائدَ القائمة في حياة الأمة النصرانية ؟ وهل ما نقل في هذه الكتب عن حياة المسيح عليه السلام يتفق مع الصورة التي ترسمها الكنائس لشخصية المسيح ...حتى أصبحت شخصية أسطورية يستحيل تصديقها في الأذهان أو تحققها في الوجود . وأول هذه العقائد هي : 1- اعتقاد النصارى أن المسيح (( ابن الله )) . هذا الاعتقاد ليس له ما يؤيده من كلام المسيح عليه السلام ؛ بل نجد أن التوراة والإنجيل مليئة بما يعارض هذا الاعتقاد ويناقضه حيث جاء في إنجيل يوحنا19 : 6 قوله : (فلما رآه رؤساء الكهنة والخدام صرخوا قائلين : اصلبه ، اصلبه قال لهم بيلاطس : خذوه أنتم واصلبوه ؛ لأني لست أجد فيه علة . أجابه اليهود : لنا ناموس وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت ؛ لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله ) ولقد صدّر متى إنجيله 1 : 1 بذكر نسب المسيح عليه السلام فقال : (كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود بن إبراهيم). فهذا النسب دليل على البشرية ، مناقض لما دُعي فيه من الألوهية . وكأني بك تقول : لقد أُطْلِقَ على المسيح وصف ((ابن الله)) ولذلك دُعي ابن الله فأقول : إن هذه الصفة وردت في كتابك وقد أطلقت على أنبياء آخرين ووصفت بها أمماً وشعوباً ، ولم يختص بها المسيح عليه السلام ولتتأكد من ذلك انظر مثلاً : (خروج 4: 22 ، مزمور 2 : 7 ، وأخبار الأيام الأول 22 : 10.9 ، متى 5 : 9 ، ولوقا 3 : 38، ويوحنا 1: 12 وهؤلاء الموصوفون بأنهم أنبياء الله لم يرفعوا إلى المنزلة التي رفعتم إليها المسيح عليه السلام . كما أن إنجيل يوحنا : 1 : 12 حمل إلينا تفسير أو وصف مصطلح ((ابن الله)) وأنها بمعنى المؤمن بالله حيث قال : (وأما الوصف الذي قَبِلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باْسمه ). 2- اعتقاد النصارى أن المسيح عليه السلام إله مع الله ، بل هو الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث المقدس عندهم . عندما نتصفح العهد الجديد لننظر الأساس الذي بُني عليه هذا الاعتقاد لا نجد للمسيح عليه السلام أي قول يسنده ويدعو إليه ؛ بل نفاجأ بأن العهد الجديد يضم بين طياته نصوصاً ترفض هذا الاعتقاد وتعلن بكل صراحة ووضوح أنه لا إله إلا الله ، وأن المسيح عبد الله ورسوله أرسله إلى بني إسرائيل مصدقاً بالتوراة والإنجيل ، وإليك بعض هذه النصوص التي تؤيد ما قلت فمنها :- أ - قال المسيح عليه السلام في إنجيل برنابا 94 : 1 (إني أشهد أمام السماء ، وأُشهد كل ساكن على الأرض أني بريء من كل ما قال الناس عني من أني أعظم من بشر ؛ لأني بشر مولود من امرأة وعرضة لحكم الله ، أعيش كسائر البشر عرضة للشقاء العام ). ب - شهد لوقا وكليوباس ببشرية المسيح حيث قالا : (ولم تعرف ما جرى في هذه الأيام من أمر المسيح الذي كان رجلاً مصدقاً من الله في مقاله وأفعاله) لوقا 24 : 19 ، وانظر لوقا 7 : 17 ، وأعمال الرسل 2 : 22 . ج - قول المسيح عليه السلام : (وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، ويسوع الذي أرسلته) يوحنا 17 : 3 . فأنت ترى أن المسيح عليه السلام في النص الأول شهد أمام السماء وأشهد كل ساكن على الأرض أنه بريء من كل من وصف يرفعه فوق منزلته البشرية ؛ وما ذاك إلا لأنه بشر . وفي النص الثاني شهد اثنان من معاصريه أنه رجل مصدق من الله في قوله وفعله . وفي النص الثالث أطلقها شهادة مدوية بأن الحقيقة الكبرى في هذا الكون التي تمنح صاحبها السعادة الأبدية هي معرفة أن الله هو الإله الحقيقي وكل ما سواه فهو زائف باطل ، وأن يسوعَ المسيح رسولُ الله . 3-اعتقاد أن اللاهوت حلّ في الناسوت . وعندما نستعرض تعاليم المسيح عليه السلام نجد أنه لم يشر إلى هذه المسألة إطلاقاً ؛ بل على العكس من ذلك يقوم بتعليم عقيدة التوحيد الخالص من كل شوائب الشرك ، ولعل أظهر دليل على ذلك قول المسيح عليه السلام : ( اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد ) مرقس : 12 : 29 . ولعلك تستعرض الأدلة التي وردت في الفقرة الثانية مضيفاً إليها هذا الدليل لتنظر هل هذه الأدلة المنقولة من كتابك المقدس تؤيد هذه العقيدة ؟ أم تصادمها وترفضها ؟‍‍ 4- اعتقاد أن الله يتكون من ثلاثة أقانيم وهو ما يعرف بـ ((عقيدة الثليث )) . هذا الاعتقاد انفردت به الديانة النصرانية من بين سائر الديانات الإلهية ، فهل يؤيده الكتاب المقدس أم يعارضه ؟ إن المتأمل المنصف لما نقل عن المسيح عليه السلام سيجد أنه جعل أساس رسالته الدعوة إلى التوحيد ، وتنزيه الله عن مشابهة خلقه ، وتجريد مقام الألوهية عن كل ما سوى الله ، وتحقيق مقام العبودية لله وحده ... فارجع البصر إلى الأدلة التي أوردتها لك في الفقرة الثانية والثالثة تجد ما ذكرته لا لبس فيه ولا غموض ، هذا من جانب ، ومن جانب آخر فإن النصرانية المحرفة تدّعي أن لله ثلاثة أقانيم متساوية : فالآب هو الإله الأول ، والابن هو الإله الثاني ، والروح القدس هو الإله الثالث . وليس هذا صحيحاً ؛ لأنهم يعتقدون أن الروح القدس قد انبثق عن الآب والابن ، ولا يمكن أن تتساوى هذه الأقانيم في الأزلية والثالث قد انبثق عن الاثنين قبله ، كما أن لكل واحد منها صفات تخصه لا يمكن أن يوصف بها الآخر ، ثم إن الآب دائماً في المرتبة الأولى ، والابن يأتي بعده ، والروح القدس في الدرجة الثالثة ، فلا ترضون أبداً أن يعاد ترتيب هذا الثالوث فيكون الروح في المقدمة والابن في المرتبة الثانية بل تعتبرون ذلك كفراً وإلحاداً فكيف التسوية إذاً ؟ ومن جهة ثانية فإن وصف الروح وحده بالقدس دليل على عدم المساواة . 5-اعتقاد النصارى أن المسيح عليه السلام صلبته اليهود بأمر بيلاطس البنطي وتوفي على الصليب . وتكفل الكتاب المقدس بتفنيد هذا الاعتقاد ؛ ففي كتابك أن المصلوب ملعون ، كما ورد ذلك في سفر التثنية : 22 : 23 : (وإذا كان على إنسان خطيّة حقها الموت فقُتل وعلقته على خشبة . فلا تثبت جثته على الخشبة بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم ، لأن المعلق ملعون من الله فلا تنجس أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك ) فتأمل كيف يكون إلهكم ملعوناً بنص كتابكم ؟ كما أن في إنجيل لوقا 4: 29-30 أن الله عصم المسيح عليه السلام وحفظه من كيد اليهود ومكرهم فلم يستطيعوا أن يصلبوه : (فقاموا وأخرجوه خارج المدينة وجاءوا به إلى حافة الجبل الذي كانت مدينتهم مبنية عليه حتى يطرحوه أسفل . أما هو فجاز في وسطهم ومضى) وقال يوحنا : 8 : 59 : (فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه . أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم ومضى هكذا ). وقال يوحنا 10 : 93 : (فطلبوا أيضاً أن يمسكوه فخرج من أيديهم ). هذه النصوص -وسواها كثير -تؤكد أن الله عصم المسيح عليه السلام من كيد اليهود ومكرهم . بل عن هناك نصوصاً تثبت أن اليهود لم يكونوا متحققين من شخصية المسيح حتى استأجروا من يدلهم عليه ، وأعطوه لذلك أجراً (انظر متى 27 : 3-4). كما أخبر المسيح عليه السلام أن كل الجموع ستشك في خبره تلك الليلة التي وقعت فيها الحادثة فقال : (كلكم تشكّون فيّ هذه الليلة ) مرقس 14 : 27 . إذاً فماذا كانت نهاية المسيح على الأرض ؟ لقد رفعه الله إليه ، وهذا خبره في كتابك : (إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء ) أعمال الرسل 1 : ‍11 . و : (مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى أيادِيهم يحملونك ) متى 4 : 6 ، ولوقا 4 : 10-11 . أرأيت كيف حمل كتابك الحقائق التالية :- 1-أن من عُلق على خشبة الصلب فهو ملعون.
2-أن الله عصم المسيح وحفظه من الصلب.
3-أخبر المسيح أن الجموع ستكون في شك من أمره في تلك الليلة.
4-أن الله رفعه إلى السماء. والآن أطرح إليك هذا السؤال : ما السبب في كون هذا الصليب مقدساً في النصرانية ؟ في حين أنه كان هو السبب في إصابة المسيح عليه السلام- كما تعتقدون- بالأذى ؟ أليس هو تذكار الجريمة ؟ أليس هو شعار الجريمة وأداتها ؟ . ثم ألم تر أن حادثة الصلب المتعلقة بالمسيح عليه السلام كلها تفتقد إلى الأساس التأريخي والديني الذي تستند إليه ، فلماذا تشغل كل هذا الحيز ولماذا تأخذ كل هذا الاهتمام في عقيدتك ؟ وإن كنت ولا تزال على قناعتك بهذه العقيدة فأجب وبصدق عن هذه التساؤلات التالية :- من كان يمسك السماوات والأرض حين كان ربها وخالقها مربوطاً على خشبة . . . الصليب ؟
وكيف يتصور بقاء الوجود ثلاثة أيام بغير إله يدبر أمره ويحفظ استقراره ؟
ومن كان يدبر هذه الأفلاك ويسخرها كيف يشاء ؟
ومن الذي كان يحي ويميت ويعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء ؟ 
ومن الذي كان يقوم برزق الأنام والأنعام ؟
وكيف كان حال الوجود برمته وربه في قبره ؟
ومن الذي أماته ، ومن الذي منّ عليه بالحياة ؟ تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً . 6-اعتقاد النصارى أن المسيح مات مصلوباً فداءاً للبشرية وكفارة للخطيئة الموروثة. هذه العقيدة رغم مخالفتها للعقل والمنطق فهي مخالفة لقواعد أساسية ونصوص رئيسة اشتمل عليها كتابك ، فمن هذه القواعد :- 1-لا يقتل الآباء عوضاً عن الأبناء.
2-أن كل واحد يموت بذنبه.
3-أن النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت .
4-أن الله يقبل توبة التائبين. أما النصوص التي حملت هذه القواعد فمنها :- 
(لا يقتل الآباء عن الأولاد ، ولا يقتل الأولاد عن الآباء كل إنسان بخطيئته يقتل ) تثنية 24 : 16 . (في تلك الأيام لا يقولون بعدُ الآباء أكلوا حصرماً وأسنان الأبناء ضرست ؛ بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه ، كل إنسان يأكل الحصرم تضرس أسنانه ) ارمياء 31 : 29- 3. (وأنتم تقولون لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب . أما الابن فقد فعل حقاً وعدلاً حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة ً يحيا . النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت . الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب ، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن . برّ البارّ عليه يكون ، وشر الشرير عليه يكون ... فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقاً وعدلاً فحياةً يحيا. لا يموت ، كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه في بره) حزقيال 18 : 19-22 . 7-فريضة العشاء الرباني . حينما يورد كل من متى ومرقس قصة العشاء الرباني لم يشفعا ذلك بأمر المسيح عليه السلام بجعل هذا العمل عبادة مستمرة وطقساً دائماً ، وارجع إلى ذكر هذه القصة في هذين الإنجيلين تجد الأمر كما قلت . لكن بولس لما أراد أن تأخذ هذه العبادة طابع الاستمرار أضاف إلى تلك القصة الجملة التالية ((اصنعوا هذا لذكري)) الرسالة الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 11 : 24 . هذا أصل النصرانية وهذا واقعها ، وهذا الواقع - كما رأيت لا يمت إلى المسيح عليه السلام بصِلَة ، ولا تربطه به إلا رابطة الانتساب الاسمي الذي يفتقد أدنى مقوماته الدينية والتأريخية ... بل إن كتاب النصرانية المقدس يحمل نصوصاً تُعزى إلى المسيح عليه السلام تعارض وترفض هذه العقائد الأساسية والركائز الهامة التي تقوم عليها الديانة النصرانية... والإنسان العاقل يأنف من الزيف ، وينفر من الخطأ . وحري بك أن تكون واحداً من أولئك القوم العقلاء الذين هجروا هذا الواقع المرير ، وركبوا كل صعب وذلول بحثاً عن الحق ، وطلباً للدليل ، ورغبة في الوصول إلى الحقيقة . فأقول : لن أتجاوز كتابك ففيه ما يدلك على الحق ويرشدك إلى الصواب ، ألست تقول في صلاتك : (ليتقدس اسمك ، ليأت ملكوتك) متى 6 : 9-10 . ألى الآن تنتظر قائلاً : ((ليأت ملكوتك)) ألم يأت هذا الملكوت ؟ فإن كان الملكوت قد جاء وتحقق فلماذا لا تزال تدعو بهذا الدعاء ؟ قد جاء هذا الملكوت وتحقق بمجيء رسوله الذي بشّر به المسيح عليه السلام فقال : (البارقليط (2) الذي يرسله أبي في آخر الزمان هو يعلمكم كل شيء ) يوحنا :14 : 26 وقال : (ومتى جاء البارقليط الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي ) يوحنا 15 : 26 فمن الذي شهد للمسيح بالرسالة ونزهه عما افتراه اليهود عليه سوى رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ وقال المسيح أيضاً : (إن لي أموراً كثيرة لَأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن . وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق؛ لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه ، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتيه. ذاك يمجدني ؛ لأنه لا يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم ) يوحنا 16 : 12-14 . فمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو البارقليط الذي أشار إليه المسيح عليه السلام ، وهو الذي أرشد الخلق إلى الحق ؛ لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه إذ أنه لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى . فهلم هلم اتبع البارقليط الذي أرشدك إليه المسيح عليه السلام ، وهذا البارقليط هو الذي بشر به موسى عليه السلام حين قال كما في سفر التثنية 18: 18 : (أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامي في فمه فيتكلم بكل ما أوصيه ) وإخوة بني إسرائيل هم بنو إسماعيل ، ولم يخرج من بني إسماعيل رسول سوى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهو الذي أخبرنا موسى عليه السلام أنه يخرج من قمم ((فاران)) حيث قال في سفر التثنية 33 : 2 : (جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق من ساعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران) وفاران هي مكة المكرمة . وأنشد سكان ((سالع)) أنشودة الفرح بمقدمه إليهم كما قال اشعياء 42: 11 : (لتترنم سالع من رؤوس الجبال ليهتفوا) وسالع جبل في المدينة المنورة التي انطلقت منها رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهوت تحت قدميه الأصنام (انظر إشعياء 42 : 17 ) ، وعمت رسالته وجه الأرض ، وسعدت به البشرية ، وآمنت به الآلاف المؤلفة من البشر فكن واحداً من هؤلاء تفز بسعادة الدنيا والآخرة . . . أما كيف تكون من أتباعه ؟ ليتحقق لك ما تحقق لأصحابه ، فالأمر جد يسير ، فما عليك إلا أن تغتسل وتتطهر وتزيل عن جسدك كل أثر غير حميد ، ثم تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمداً رسول الله ، عالماً بمقتضاهما ، عارفاً بمعناهما ، وهو أن تعتقد أن لا معبود بحق سوى الله ، وأن الله هو المتفرد بالألوهية والربوبية ، وأن محمداً رسول الله فتطيعه بما أمر ، وتصدقه فيما أخبر ، وتبتعد عما نهى عنه وزجر . وأن تشهد أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه ، وأن الجنة حق ، والنار حق ، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور ، فإذا حققت ذلك أصبحت أهلاً لأن تكون من ورثة جنة الفردوس مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين . وإن أردت مزيد مصادر ومراجع ترشدك إلى الحق وتهديك إلى الصراط المستقيم فإليك قائمة ببعض الكتب التي ألفها بعض القساوسة النصارى الذين هداهم الله إلى الإسلام فدوّنوا في هذه الكتب خبر انتقالهم من النصرانية إلى الإسلام ، والأسباب التي أدت بهم إلى هجر النصرانية ، والأدلة التي استدلوا بها على أن الإسلام هو الرسالة الخاتمة الخالدة وهذه الكتب هي :- 1-الدين والدولة ، تأليف علي بن ربِّن الطبري.
2-النصيحة الإيمانية في فضيحة الملة النصرانية، تأليف نصر بن يحيى المتطبب.
3-محمد في الكتاب المقدس نُشِر باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية من قبل رئاسة المحاكم الشرعية بدولة قطر .
4-الإنجيل والصليب وكلاهما من تأليف دافيد بنجامين كلداني الذي أسلم وتسمى بعبد الأحد داود.
5-محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن .
6-الغفران بين الإسلام والمسيحية وكلاهما من تأليف إبراهيم خليل أحمد كان قساً نصرانياً وكان اسمه قبل إسلامه إبراهيم فيلبس.
7-الله واحد أم ثالوث .
8-المسيح إنسان أم إله وكلاهما من تأليف مجدي مرجان .
9-سر إسلامي من تأليف فؤاد الهاشمي .
10-المنارات الساطعة في ظلمات الدنيا الحالكة من تأليف المهتدي محمد زكي الدين النجار. هذه الكوكبة المباركة التي آثرت الحق على الباطل ، والهدى على الضلال ، أتراك أعلم بدينك منهم ؟ فَلِمَ لم تسأل نفسك عن الأسباب التي أدّت بهم إلى هجر دينهم وإعلانهم الهجرة إلى الإسلام ؟ وما هي الأدلة والبراهين التي وقفوا عليها فقادتهم إلى الهدى والنور . وأقول لك ليست هذه الجماعة المباركة هي فقط التي هجرت دينها وأعلنت إسلامها ؛ إنما هؤلاء نزر يسير من علماء النصارى الذين أسلموا ذكرتهم لك للاسترشاد والاستشهاد... وغيرهم كثير فها هي القوافل الإيمانية التي نشهدها كل يوم تشد رحالها وتيمم شطر الإسلام معلنة أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمداً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نوريان (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*وصلتني هذه الرساله فكيف الرد*

الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولداً، ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ، ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيراً ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.  Bottom of Form 1 أما بعد فهذه نبذة مختصرة جداً (1) أردت أن أبين من خلالها أصل النصرانية وواقعها ، كتبتها ابتداءً للإنسان النصراني ؛ ليقف بنفسه على أصل عقيدته ، ويعرف كيف تحولت وتبدلت وأصبحت ديانة وضعية بشرية بعد أن كانت رسالة إلهية ، والتَزَمْتُ في هذه النبذة أن أورد الأدلة التي اعتمدت عليها في بيان الحق - من التوراة والإنجيل- ؛ حتى يعلم أنني أردت دلالته إلى الحق ، وإرشاده إلى الصواب فأقول مستعيناً بالله :- أصل النصرانية رسالة إلهية كغيرها من الرسالات الإلهية كرسالة نوح وإبراهيم وموسى عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، وجميع الرسالات الإلهية تتفق في العقائد الأساسية للدين كالإيمان بأن الله واحد لا شريك له ، وأنه لم يلد ولم يولد ، والإيمان بالملائكة واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره ، والإيمان بالرسل والأنبياء ، ولم يرد في التأريخ كله من لدن آدم عليه السلام إلى آخر الأنبياء وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رسالة إلهية وردت تخالف هذه العقائد ، وإنما كان الخلاف فيما بينها يتعلق بأنواع العبادات وهيئاتها ، وأصناف المحرمات والمباحات وأسبابها وغير ذلك مما يشرعه الله لأنبيائه ويأمرهم ببيانه للناس الذين أرسل إليهم هذا الرسول أوذاك. إذاً فالنصرانية رسالة إلهية تدعو إلى الإيمان بأن الله واحد لا شريك له ، وأنه لم يلد ولم يولد ، وتؤكد بأن لله رسلاً وأنبياء اصطفاهم واختارهم من بين سائر البشر لتبيلغ رسالته للناس لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد إرسال الرسل . والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هو : هل بقيت النصرانية على هيئتها التي أنزلها الله على عبده ورسوله عيسى عليه السلام أم لا ؟ وللإجابة على هذا السؤال لا بد أن نستعرض وإياك واقع النصرانية اليوم ونعرضه على ما نقل في التوراة والإنجيل عن موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام لننظر أيتفق الواقع مع أصل الرسالة أم يختلف ؟ وهل النصوص المنقولة عن هذين الرسولين تؤيد العقائدَ القائمة في حياة الأمة النصرانية ؟ وهل ما نقل في هذه الكتب عن حياة المسيح عليه السلام يتفق مع الصورة التي ترسمها الكنائس لشخصية المسيح ...حتى أصبحت شخصية أسطورية يستحيل تصديقها في الأذهان أو تحققها في الوجود . وأول هذه العقائد هي : 1- اعتقاد النصارى أن المسيح (( ابن الله )) . هذا الاعتقاد ليس له ما يؤيده من كلام المسيح عليه السلام ؛ بل نجد أن التوراة والإنجيل مليئة بما يعارض هذا الاعتقاد ويناقضه حيث جاء في إنجيل يوحنا19 : 6 قوله : (فلما رآه رؤساء الكهنة والخدام صرخوا قائلين : اصلبه ، اصلبه قال لهم بيلاطس : خذوه أنتم واصلبوه ؛ لأني لست أجد فيه علة . أجابه اليهود : لنا ناموس وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت ؛ لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله ) ولقد صدّر متى إنجيله 1 : 1 بذكر نسب المسيح عليه السلام فقال : (كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود بن إبراهيم). فهذا النسب دليل على البشرية ، مناقض لما دُعي فيه من الألوهية . وكأني بك تقول : لقد أُطْلِقَ على المسيح وصف ((ابن الله)) ولذلك دُعي ابن الله فأقول : إن هذه الصفة وردت في كتابك وقد أطلقت على أنبياء آخرين ووصفت بها أمماً وشعوباً ، ولم يختص بها المسيح عليه السلام ولتتأكد من ذلك انظر مثلاً : (خروج 4: 22 ، مزمور 2 : 7 ، وأخبار الأيام الأول 22 : 10.9 ، متى 5 : 9 ، ولوقا 3 : 38، ويوحنا 1: 12 وهؤلاء الموصوفون بأنهم أنبياء الله لم يرفعوا إلى المنزلة التي رفعتم إليها المسيح عليه السلام . كما أن إنجيل يوحنا : 1 : 12 حمل إلينا تفسير أو وصف مصطلح ((ابن الله)) وأنها بمعنى المؤمن بالله حيث قال : (وأما الوصف الذي قَبِلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باْسمه ). 2- اعتقاد النصارى أن المسيح عليه السلام إله مع الله ، بل هو الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث المقدس عندهم . عندما نتصفح العهد الجديد لننظر الأساس الذي بُني عليه هذا الاعتقاد لا نجد للمسيح عليه السلام أي قول يسنده ويدعو إليه ؛ بل نفاجأ بأن العهد الجديد يضم بين طياته نصوصاً ترفض هذا الاعتقاد وتعلن بكل صراحة ووضوح أنه لا إله إلا الله ، وأن المسيح عبد الله ورسوله أرسله إلى بني إسرائيل مصدقاً بالتوراة والإنجيل ، وإليك بعض هذه النصوص التي تؤيد ما قلت فمنها :- أ - قال المسيح عليه السلام في إنجيل برنابا 94 : 1 (إني أشهد أمام السماء ، وأُشهد كل ساكن على الأرض أني بريء من كل ما قال الناس عني من أني أعظم من بشر ؛ لأني بشر مولود من امرأة وعرضة لحكم الله ، أعيش كسائر البشر عرضة للشقاء العام ). ب - شهد لوقا وكليوباس ببشرية المسيح حيث قالا : (ولم تعرف ما جرى في هذه الأيام من أمر المسيح الذي كان رجلاً مصدقاً من الله في مقاله وأفعاله) لوقا 24 : 19 ، وانظر لوقا 7 : 17 ، وأعمال الرسل 2 : 22 . ج - قول المسيح عليه السلام : (وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، ويسوع الذي أرسلته) يوحنا 17 : 3 . فأنت ترى أن المسيح عليه السلام في النص الأول شهد أمام السماء وأشهد كل ساكن على الأرض أنه بريء من كل من وصف يرفعه فوق منزلته البشرية ؛ وما ذاك إلا لأنه بشر . وفي النص الثاني شهد اثنان من معاصريه أنه رجل مصدق من الله في قوله وفعله . وفي النص الثالث أطلقها شهادة مدوية بأن الحقيقة الكبرى في هذا الكون التي تمنح صاحبها السعادة الأبدية هي معرفة أن الله هو الإله الحقيقي وكل ما سواه فهو زائف باطل ، وأن يسوعَ المسيح رسولُ الله . 3-اعتقاد أن اللاهوت حلّ في الناسوت . وعندما نستعرض تعاليم المسيح عليه السلام نجد أنه لم يشر إلى هذه المسألة إطلاقاً ؛ بل على العكس من ذلك يقوم بتعليم عقيدة التوحيد الخالص من كل شوائب الشرك ، ولعل أظهر دليل على ذلك قول المسيح عليه السلام : ( اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد ) مرقس : 12 : 29 . ولعلك تستعرض الأدلة التي وردت في الفقرة الثانية مضيفاً إليها هذا الدليل لتنظر هل هذه الأدلة المنقولة من كتابك المقدس تؤيد هذه العقيدة ؟ أم تصادمها وترفضها ؟‍‍ 4- اعتقاد أن الله يتكون من ثلاثة أقانيم وهو ما يعرف بـ ((عقيدة الثليث )) . هذا الاعتقاد انفردت به الديانة النصرانية من بين سائر الديانات الإلهية ، فهل يؤيده الكتاب المقدس أم يعارضه ؟ إن المتأمل المنصف لما نقل عن المسيح عليه السلام سيجد أنه جعل أساس رسالته الدعوة إلى التوحيد ، وتنزيه الله عن مشابهة خلقه ، وتجريد مقام الألوهية عن كل ما سوى الله ، وتحقيق مقام العبودية لله وحده ... فارجع البصر إلى الأدلة التي أوردتها لك في الفقرة الثانية والثالثة تجد ما ذكرته لا لبس فيه ولا غموض ، هذا من جانب ، ومن جانب آخر فإن النصرانية المحرفة تدّعي أن لله ثلاثة أقانيم متساوية : فالآب هو الإله الأول ، والابن هو الإله الثاني ، والروح القدس هو الإله الثالث . وليس هذا صحيحاً ؛ لأنهم يعتقدون أن الروح القدس قد انبثق عن الآب والابن ، ولا يمكن أن تتساوى هذه الأقانيم في الأزلية والثالث قد انبثق عن الاثنين قبله ، كما أن لكل واحد منها صفات تخصه لا يمكن أن يوصف بها الآخر ، ثم إن الآب دائماً في المرتبة الأولى ، والابن يأتي بعده ، والروح القدس في الدرجة الثالثة ، فلا ترضون أبداً أن يعاد ترتيب هذا الثالوث فيكون الروح في المقدمة والابن في المرتبة الثانية بل تعتبرون ذلك كفراً وإلحاداً فكيف التسوية إذاً ؟ ومن جهة ثانية فإن وصف الروح وحده بالقدس دليل على عدم المساواة . 5-اعتقاد النصارى أن المسيح عليه السلام صلبته اليهود بأمر بيلاطس البنطي وتوفي على الصليب . وتكفل الكتاب المقدس بتفنيد هذا الاعتقاد ؛ ففي كتابك أن المصلوب ملعون ، كما ورد ذلك في سفر التثنية : 22 : 23 : (وإذا كان على إنسان خطيّة حقها الموت فقُتل وعلقته على خشبة . فلا تثبت جثته على الخشبة بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم ، لأن المعلق ملعون من الله فلا تنجس أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك ) فتأمل كيف يكون إلهكم ملعوناً بنص كتابكم ؟ كما أن في إنجيل لوقا 4: 29-30 أن الله عصم المسيح عليه السلام وحفظه من كيد اليهود ومكرهم فلم يستطيعوا أن يصلبوه : (فقاموا وأخرجوه خارج المدينة وجاءوا به إلى حافة الجبل الذي كانت مدينتهم مبنية عليه حتى يطرحوه أسفل . أما هو فجاز في وسطهم ومضى) وقال يوحنا : 8 : 59 : (فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه . أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم ومضى هكذا ). وقال يوحنا 10 : 93 : (فطلبوا أيضاً أن يمسكوه فخرج من أيديهم ). هذه النصوص -وسواها كثير -تؤكد أن الله عصم المسيح عليه السلام من كيد اليهود ومكرهم . بل عن هناك نصوصاً تثبت أن اليهود لم يكونوا متحققين من شخصية المسيح حتى استأجروا من يدلهم عليه ، وأعطوه لذلك أجراً (انظر متى 27 : 3-4). كما أخبر المسيح عليه السلام أن كل الجموع ستشك في خبره تلك الليلة التي وقعت فيها الحادثة فقال : (كلكم تشكّون فيّ هذه الليلة ) مرقس 14 : 27 . إذاً فماذا كانت نهاية المسيح على الأرض ؟ لقد رفعه الله إليه ، وهذا خبره في كتابك : (إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء ) أعمال الرسل 1 : ‍11 . و : (مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى أيادِيهم يحملونك ) متى 4 : 6 ، ولوقا 4 : 10-11 . أرأيت كيف حمل كتابك الحقائق التالية :- 1-أن من عُلق على خشبة الصلب فهو ملعون. 2-أن الله عصم المسيح وحفظه من الصلب. 3-أخبر المسيح أن الجموع ستكون في شك من أمره في تلك الليلة. 4-أن الله رفعه إلى السماء. والآن أطرح إليك هذا السؤال : ما السبب في كون هذا الصليب مقدساً في النصرانية ؟ في حين أنه كان هو السبب في إصابة المسيح عليه السلام- كما تعتقدون- بالأذى ؟ أليس هو تذكار الجريمة ؟ أليس هو شعار الجريمة وأداتها ؟ . ثم ألم تر أن حادثة الصلب المتعلقة بالمسيح عليه السلام كلها تفتقد إلى الأساس التأريخي والديني الذي تستند إليه ، فلماذا تشغل كل هذا الحيز ولماذا تأخذ كل هذا الاهتمام في عقيدتك ؟ وإن كنت ولا تزال على قناعتك بهذه العقيدة فأجب وبصدق عن هذه التساؤلات التالية :- من كان يمسك السماوات والأرض حين كان ربها وخالقها مربوطاً على خشبة . . . الصليب ؟ وكيف يتصور بقاء الوجود ثلاثة أيام بغير إله يدبر أمره ويحفظ استقراره ؟ ومن كان يدبر هذه الأفلاك ويسخرها كيف يشاء ؟ ومن الذي كان يحي ويميت ويعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء ؟  ومن الذي كان يقوم برزق الأنام والأنعام ؟ وكيف كان حال الوجود برمته وربه في قبره ؟ ومن الذي أماته ، ومن الذي منّ عليه بالحياة ؟ تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً . 6-اعتقاد النصارى أن المسيح مات مصلوباً فداءاً للبشرية وكفارة للخطيئة الموروثة. هذه العقيدة رغم مخالفتها للعقل والمنطق فهي مخالفة لقواعد أساسية ونصوص رئيسة اشتمل عليها كتابك ، فمن هذه القواعد :- 1-لا يقتل الآباء عوضاً عن الأبناء. 2-أن كل واحد يموت بذنبه. 3-أن النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت . 4-أن الله يقبل توبة التائبين. أما النصوص التي حملت هذه القواعد فمنها :-  (لا يقتل الآباء عن الأولاد ، ولا يقتل الأولاد عن الآباء كل إنسان بخطيئته يقتل ) تثنية 24 : 16 . (في تلك الأيام لا يقولون بعدُ الآباء أكلوا حصرماً وأسنان الأبناء ضرست ؛ بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه ، كل إنسان يأكل الحصرم تضرس أسنانه ) ارمياء 31 : 29- 3. (وأنتم تقولون لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب . أما الابن فقد فعل حقاً وعدلاً حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة ً يحيا . النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت . الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب ، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن . برّ البارّ عليه يكون ، وشر الشرير عليه يكون ... فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقاً وعدلاً فحياةً يحيا. لا يموت ، كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه في بره) حزقيال 18 : 19-22 . 7-فريضة العشاء الرباني . حينما يورد كل من متى ومرقس قصة العشاء الرباني لم يشفعا ذلك بأمر المسيح عليه السلام بجعل هذا العمل عبادة مستمرة وطقساً دائماً ، وارجع إلى ذكر هذه القصة في هذين الإنجيلين تجد الأمر كما قلت . لكن بولس لما أراد أن تأخذ هذه العبادة طابع الاستمرار أضاف إلى تلك القصة الجملة التالية ((اصنعوا هذا لذكري)) الرسالة الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 11 : 24 . هذا أصل النصرانية وهذا واقعها ، وهذا الواقع - كما رأيت لا يمت إلى المسيح عليه السلام بصِلَة ، ولا تربطه به إلا رابطة الانتساب الاسمي الذي يفتقد أدنى مقوماته الدينية والتأريخية ... بل إن كتاب النصرانية المقدس يحمل نصوصاً تُعزى إلى المسيح عليه السلام تعارض وترفض هذه العقائد الأساسية والركائز الهامة التي تقوم عليها الديانة النصرانية... والإنسان العاقل يأنف من الزيف ، وينفر من الخطأ . وحري بك أن تكون واحداً من أولئك القوم العقلاء الذين هجروا هذا الواقع المرير ، وركبوا كل صعب وذلول بحثاً عن الحق ، وطلباً للدليل ، ورغبة في الوصول إلى الحقيقة . فأقول : لن أتجاوز كتابك ففيه ما يدلك على الحق ويرشدك إلى الصواب ، ألست تقول في صلاتك : (ليتقدس اسمك ، ليأت ملكوتك) متى 6 : 9-10 . ألى الآن تنتظر قائلاً : ((ليأت ملكوتك)) ألم يأت هذا الملكوت ؟ فإن كان الملكوت قد جاء وتحقق فلماذا لا تزال تدعو بهذا الدعاء ؟ قد جاء هذا الملكوت وتحقق بمجيء رسوله الذي بشّر به المسيح عليه السلام فقال : (البارقليط (2) الذي يرسله أبي في آخر الزمان هو يعلمكم كل شيء ) يوحنا :14 : 26 وقال : (ومتى جاء البارقليط الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي ) يوحنا 15 : 26 فمن الذي شهد للمسيح بالرسالة ونزهه عما افتراه اليهود عليه سوى رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ وقال المسيح أيضاً : (إن لي أموراً كثيرة لَأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن . وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق؛ لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه ، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتيه. ذاك يمجدني ؛ لأنه لا يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم ) يوحنا 16 : 12-14 . فمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو البارقليط الذي أشار إليه المسيح عليه السلام ، وهو الذي أرشد الخلق إلى الحق ؛ لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه إذ أنه لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى . فهلم هلم اتبع البارقليط الذي أرشدك إليه المسيح عليه السلام ، وهذا البارقليط هو الذي بشر به موسى عليه السلام حين قال كما في سفر التثنية 18: 18 : (أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامي في فمه فيتكلم بكل ما أوصيه ) وإخوة بني إسرائيل هم بنو إسماعيل ، ولم يخرج من بني إسماعيل رسول سوى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهو الذي أخبرنا موسى عليه السلام أنه يخرج من قمم ((فاران)) حيث قال في سفر التثنية 33 : 2 : (جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق من ساعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران) وفاران هي مكة المكرمة . وأنشد سكان ((سالع)) أنشودة الفرح بمقدمه إليهم كما قال اشعياء 42: 11 : (لتترنم سالع من رؤوس الجبال ليهتفوا) وسالع جبل في المدينة المنورة التي انطلقت منها رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهوت تحت قدميه الأصنام (انظر إشعياء 42 : 17 ) ، وعمت رسالته وجه الأرض ، وسعدت به البشرية ، وآمنت به الآلاف المؤلفة من البشر فكن واحداً من هؤلاء تفز بسعادة الدنيا والآخرة . . . أما كيف تكون من أتباعه ؟ ليتحقق لك ما تحقق لأصحابه ، فالأمر جد يسير ، فما عليك إلا أن تغتسل وتتطهر وتزيل عن جسدك كل أثر غير حميد ، ثم تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمداً رسول الله ، عالماً بمقتضاهما ، عارفاً بمعناهما ، وهو أن تعتقد أن لا معبود بحق سوى الله ، وأن الله هو المتفرد بالألوهية والربوبية ، وأن محمداً رسول الله فتطيعه بما أمر ، وتصدقه فيما أخبر ، وتبتعد عما نهى عنه وزجر . وأن تشهد أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه ، وأن الجنة حق ، والنار حق ، وأن الله يبعث من في القبور ، فإذا حققت ذلك أصبحت أهلاً لأن تكون من ورثة جنة الفردوس مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين . وإن أردت مزيد مصادر ومراجع ترشدك إلى الحق وتهديك إلى الصراط المستقيم فإليك قائمة ببعض الكتب التي ألفها بعض القساوسة النصارى الذين هداهم الله إلى الإسلام فدوّنوا في هذه الكتب خبر انتقالهم من النصرانية إلى الإسلام ، والأسباب التي أدت بهم إلى هجر النصرانية ، والأدلة التي استدلوا بها على أن الإسلام هو الرسالة الخاتمة الخالدة وهذه الكتب هي :- 1-الدين والدولة ، تأليف علي بن ربِّن الطبري. 2-النصيحة الإيمانية في فضيحة الملة النصرانية، تأليف نصر بن يحيى المتطبب. 3-محمد في الكتاب المقدس نُشِر باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية من قبل رئاسة المحاكم الشرعية بدولة قطر . 4-الإنجيل والصليب وكلاهما من تأليف دافيد بنجامين كلداني الذي أسلم وتسمى بعبد الأحد داود. 5-محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن . 6-الغفران بين الإسلام والمسيحية وكلاهما من تأليف إبراهيم خليل أحمد كان قساً نصرانياً وكان اسمه قبل إسلامه إبراهيم فيلبس. 7-الله واحد أم ثالوث . 8-المسيح إنسان أم إله وكلاهما من تأليف مجدي مرجان . 9-سر إسلامي من تأليف فؤاد الهاشمي . 10-المنارات الساطعة في ظلمات الدنيا الحالكة من تأليف المهتدي محمد زكي الدين النجار. هذه الكوكبة المباركة التي آثرت الحق على الباطل ، والهدى على الضلال ، أتراك أعلم بدينك منهم ؟ فَلِمَ لم تسأل نفسك عن الأسباب التي أدّت بهم إلى هجر دينهم وإعلانهم الهجرة إلى الإسلام ؟ وما هي الأدلة والبراهين التي وقفوا عليها فقادتهم إلى الهدى والنور . وأقول لك ليست هذه الجماعة المباركة هي فقط التي هجرت دينها وأعلنت إسلامها ؛ إنما هؤلاء نزر يسير من علماء النصارى الذين أسلموا ذكرتهم لك للاسترشاد والاستشهاد... وغيرهم كثير فها هي القوافل الإيمانية التي نشهدها كل يوم تشد رحالها وتيمم شطر الإسلام معلنة أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمداً رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين . حرر في


----------



## bwm36 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا أيتها الأخت الفاضلة نوريان و جعل الله لك هذا في ميزان حسناتك و أظلك بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله آمين يا رب العالمين
لقد قلت كل شئ و أرجو أن يقرأ موضوعك بتمعن و فهم
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

كل حاجة فى الزمن دة واهمية 
الموضوع كبير وشيق 
الله معكى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

نظرة شاملة للكتاب المقدس :

كثيرة هى الكتب التى بين أيدينا، ولكن كل الكتب توضع فى جانب ويبقى كتاب واحد يوضع وبمفرده فى الجانب الآخر. إنه الكتاب المقدس.. رسالة العريس السماوى لنا... يقدم فيه كل شئ عن نفسه (من هو... ما الذى يريده فينا كعروس له، والذى لا يريده...) وهكذا يبقى الكتاب أهم وسيلة للإتصال بين العريس والعروس... رسالة حب يعلن فيها العريس علامات حبه، وكيف أنه أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب حباً فيها.. وهكذا يبقى الكتاب رفيق للعروس حتى يتم الزفاف، وتبقى العروس مع العريس كل حين فى السماء... الفردوس المفقود فى التكوين، يعطى لنا مرة أخرى فى سفر الرؤيا.. وباب طريق شجرة الحياة المغلق فى التكوين يفتح مرة أخرى فى سفر الرؤيا. 
إنه كتاب فريد

أولاً : فريد فى ترابطه : 

1- كتب فى فترة بلغت نحو 1600 سنة. 
2- فى فترة أكثر من ستين جيلاً.
3- كتبه أكثر من أربعين كاتباً من كل مسالك الحياة. 
مثال : 
  موسى : القائد السياسى الذى تلقى تعليمه فى الجامعات المصرية
 بطرس : الصياد. عاموس : راعى الغنم، جامع الجميز. 

 نحميا : رجل البلاط الملكى.   يشوع : القائد العسكرى 
  دانيال : رئيس الوزراء  لوقا : الطبيب. 
 متى : المحاسب جابى الضرائب.

  سليمان : الملك.
 بولس : رجل الدين الفيلسوف.




4- وقد كتب فى أماكن مختلفة:  
 أرميا فى جب السجن المظلم  موسى كتب فى الصحراء. 
 بولس داخل السجن. دانيال على جانب التل أو فى القصر. 
 يوحنا فى جزيرة بطمس.   لوقا وهو مسافر. 
  آخرون فى أرض المعارك. 
5- وكتب فى أزمنة مختلفة:
  كتب داود فى وقت الحرب أو سليمان فى وقت السلم. 
 6- وكتب فى أحوال نفسية مختلفة: 
كتب البعض فى قمة أفراحهم، وآخرون فى عمق أساهم وفشلهم. 

7- كتب من ثلاث قارات: 
 أسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا، وهى قارات العالم أجمع فى ذلك الوقت. 
8- كتب بثلاث لغات:
 العبرية : وهى لغة العهد القديم، اللسان اليهودى (2مل 26:18-28) أو لغة كنعان (أش 18:19).
 الآرامية : وقد كانت اللغة الشائعة فى الشرق الأوسط، إلى أن جاء الإسكندر الأكبر (من ق6 إلى ق4 قبل الميلاد).
 اليونانية : لغة العهد الجديد، وكانت اللغة الدولية فى زمن السيد المسيح.

ثانياً: فريد فى انتشاره : 

فهو أول كتاب كبير طبع فى مطبعة يوحنا جوتنبرج، مخترع آلة الطباعة.. يباع منه نسخة كل 3 ثوان ليلاً ونهاراً، 1369 نسخة كل ساعة ليلاً ونهاراً، 32856 نسخة كل يوم فى السنة.. أما سنويا فيباع منه 12.025.296 كتاباً. 
ثالثاً: فريد فى ترجمته :

هو أول كتاب ترجم، فقد ترجمت النسخة السبعينية من العبرية لليونانية، عام 250 ق.م واستمرت ترجمات الكتاب المقدس،هى أنه يترجم إلى أكثر من 1808 لغة ولهجة، ولم يفقد الكتاب المقدس شيئاً فى ترجمته، فمعجزته معجزه معنى ومحتوى ورسالة، إنه إعلان محبة الله للبشر. 
رابعاً: فريد فى بقائه :

لقد بقى بالرغم من الإضطهادات العنيفة، فقد حاول كثيرون أن يحرقوه أو يمنعوه منذ أيام أباطرة الرومان حتى الحكم الشيوعى. ونذكر المحنة التى تعرض لها الأقباط أيام البابا ابرآم بن زرعة، حول الكتاب وصحة آياته.. وقد تمت معجزة نقل جبل المقطم وإنتهت القصة ببقاء الكتاب أقوى رسوخاً من الجبل الذى أهتز وتزعزع وتحول، أما الكتاب المقدس فبقى صامداً شامخاً..

أما فى أوربا فقد قال الملحد الفرنسى الشهير فولتير: (توفى عام 1778) أنه بعد مائة سنة من وقته ستكون المسيحية قد أمَّحت وصارت تاريخاً، ولا يبقى لها عقيدة أو كتاب مقدس.. ولكن ماذا حدث؟! لقد صار فولتير فى ذمة التاريخ وزاد توزيع الكتاب المقدس فى كل جزء من العالم يحمل البركة إينما وجد.. ولم تمضى خمسون سنة على وفاة فولتير حتى أستعملت جمعية جنيف للكتاب المقدس مطبعته ومنزله لنشر الكتاب المقدس!! 
خامساً: أخيراً فريداً فى المحتوى :

فهو يحكى قصة حب الله للإنسان.. إن الفكرة الأساسية فيه هى الصليب، الذى فتح طريق البشرية إلى السماء مرة أخرى "الله كان فى المسيح مصالحاً العالم لنفسه" (2كو 19:5).


----------



## ghost (12 مارس 2007)

*الأنجيل كتاب مقدس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا صراحة هو الشبح الذي طرح موضوع بطلان عقيدة المسيحين
وهأنا
أثبت لكم بالأدلة الآن أنا الأنجيل تم تحريفه بسبب تناقضات تغير المعنى تماما وكلها صحيح اولا:
(1كورنث 15 : 5) ان المسيح ظهر بعد قيامته للاثنى عشر تلميذا .
( متى 28 :16 ) ان المسيح ظهر بعد قيامته للأحد عشر تلميذا. 
ونحن نتسائل هل من المعقول ان يقول الرب في انجيل كورنث كلام ثم يأتي فيقول كلام آخر مختلف تماما في انجيل متى , أم وهي الحقيقة المؤلمة انه كان كونرث لا يعرف ما قاله متى فلذلك قال كلام مختلف عنه . 
ثانيا : التناقد الثاني :-
( متى 19 : 28 ) الحق اقول لكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد : متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده : تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثنى عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الأثنى عشر .
(يوحنا 6 : 70 ) اليس اني اخترتكم الأثنى عشر وواحد منهم شيطان .
ههههههههههههه
هل من المعقول ان يكون هذا الكلام من عند الله ويكون فيه هذا الأختلاف
واليكم التناقد الثالث :
( يوحنا 8 :14 ) ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق.
( يوحنا 5 : 31 ) ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا .
هل من المعقول ان يرجع الرب في كلامه ام ان وهي الحقيقة ان يوحنا نسى ما كتبه اولا فأخطأ وكتب نصا غيره مغيرا لمعناه .
أخي المسيحي أنا لدي جميع تناقدات الأنجيل وأخطائه
وأنا الآن أخاطب الأدارة ان تم الغائي أو رفض عضويتي مرة ثانية فسيتم اختراق هذا المنتدى مع تحيات الشبح.
ghost_hacker2008@yahoo.com


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 مارس 2007)

*فهل من المعقول هذه القابلية؟

في الرسالة الى كورنثوس ..... وصف دقيق للظهورات بعد القيامة حيث انه ظهر لصفا (بطرس الرسول) ثم للاثني عشر ..... و هو وصف مجازي عن الرسل و بالاضافة ان الرب قد ظهر لمريم المجدلية في تلك الاثناء..... لذا لا تناقض ابدا.




			ونحن نتسائل هل من المعقول ان يقول الرب في انجيل كورنث كلام ثم يأتي فيقول كلام آخر مختلف تماما في انجيل متى , أم وهي الحقيقة المؤلمة انه كان كونرث لا يعرف ما قاله متى فلذلك قال كلام مختلف عنه .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الكل يعرف ان يهوذا الاسخريوطي شنق نفسه عندما سلم الرب .... لذا لا يوجد داعي للمزاعم المختلقة!



بالنسبة للاثني عشر كرسيا فهي ايضا واضحة لان الروح القدس اختار ماتياس بدل يهوذا الاسخريوطي و رجع العدد الى 12 تلميذا او رسولا. 

كالعادة تقتطعون النصوص 
لنقرا النص جيدا ..... كان هذا جواب السيد المسيح للفريسين لانه شفى المقعد يوم السبت. و انهم ارادوا ان يقتلوه..... 

اتمنى بصدق ان تقرأوا.

"ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا. الذي يشهد لي هو آخر وانا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق. انتم ارسلتم الى يوحنا فشهد للحق. وانا لا اقبل شهادة من انسان.ولكني اقول هذا لتخلصوا انتم. كان هو السراج الموقد المنير وانتم اردتم ان تبتهجوا بنوره ساعة. 
واما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا. لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الآب لاكمّلها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الآب قد ارسلني. والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته.  وليست لكم كلمته ثابتة فيكم. لان الذي ارسله هو لستم انتم تؤمنون به" الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس 31-38

و نأتي و نقرأ النص الثاني 

"ثم كلمهم يسوع ايضا قائلا انا هو نور العالم.من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة.
 فقال له الفريسيون انت تشهد لنفسك شهادتك ليست حقا. اجاب يسوع وقال لهم وان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق لاني اعلم من اين أتيت والى اين اذهب. واما انتم فلا تعلمون من اين آتي ولا الى اين اذهب. انتم حسب الجسد تدينون. اما انا فلست ادين احدا. وان كنت انا ادين فدينونتي حق لاني لست وحدي بل انا والآب الذي ارسلني. وايضا في ناموسكم مكتوب ان شهادة رجلين حق. انا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي ارسلني.  فقالوا له اين هو ابوك. اجاب يسوع لستم تعرفونني انا ولا ابي.لو عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا" الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح الثامن 12-19

في المقطعين يبين يسوع ان شهادته حق ففي الاولى يبين ان الآب يشهد له فيبين ان شهادته وحده ليست كافية لكن الاعمال التي ارسله ابيه ليتممها هي تشهد له. 

و في النص الثاني يبين ان شهادة رجلين هي حق فيقول انا اشهد لنفسي و أبي يشهد لي

و لو كنتم تعرفون الذي ارسل يسوع لعرفتم يسوع. *


----------



## merola (21 مارس 2007)

جميييييييييييل جداااااااااااا يا ميرنا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## merola (21 مارس 2007)

جميييييييييييل جداااااااااااا يا ميرنا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شُبهات وهميَّة حول الكتاب المقدس*

*الادارة
سوف تقدم لك هديه
على ماتعله يا غير محترم​*


----------



## i m muslima (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شُبهات وهميَّة حول الكتاب المقدس*

( 4 ) جاء في سفر اخبار الايام الثاني [ 7 : 14 ] : (( فَإِذَا تَوَاضَعَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ وَصَلُّوا وَطَلَبُوا وَجْهِي وَرَجَعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ فَإِنِّي أَسْمَعُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَغْفِرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ وَأُبْرِئُ أَرْضَهُمْ.))


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شُبهات وهميَّة حول الكتاب المقدس*



i m muslima قال:


> ( 4 ) جاء في سفر اخبار الايام الثاني [ 7 : 14 ] : (( فَإِذَا تَوَاضَعَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ وَصَلُّوا وَطَلَبُوا وَجْهِي وَرَجَعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ فَإِنِّي أَسْمَعُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَغْفِرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ وَأُبْرِئُ أَرْضَهُمْ.))


 
اين الشبهة يا اخت يا مسلمة؟


----------

